# CONNECTIONS 4 #127



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-540032-1.html


----------



## nitz8catz

It is now 10:10 pm EST and I'm going to bed.
Good night.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-540032-1.html


Thanks, Mav! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> It is now 10:10 pm EST and I'm going to bed.
> Good night.


Thanks Mav your awesome ????
Sleep well ????


----------



## lifeline

Thank you


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Mav. You're a star xxx


----------



## Islander

Thanks Doll! See we're out of the mainstream... Swaps and Kals now. xox


----------



## jinx

Well done! I want to be able to do somwthing like that, for a young woman with Samsung Australia, who helped me unlock my phone; after I had dealt with 2 people drom my telco provider, one shop assistant, who kept me on hold dor an hour (just lucky I have unlimited talk), I also dealt with a qualified technician, with Samsung. The young woman just took me through a very simple way, and my phone was unlocked within a few minutes. All I had to do, was to go into my Samsung Acc, find my phone, then unlock it! So simple when one knows what to do! ????????????????

I am sure glad you were finally able to get help unlocking your phone. I would write those simple directions downs just in case.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Thanks Doll! See we're out of the mainstream... Swaps and Kals now. xox


What she said.


----------



## Xiang

Thanks for doing this Mav! 

I didn't see the link in time, so I am just going to bring one post forward! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an, at last, sunny Wales. Off shopping in a while and grass cutting this afternoon, need dust bunny gathering time as well, not sure where I will fit that in. Back sometime. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. You had me confused on the day of the week for a second or two. Do not throw the dust bunny outside it might breed with the one in your garden and boy can they multiply in a hurry.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an, at last, sunny Wales. Off shopping in a while and grass cutting this afternoon, need dust bunny gathering time as well, not sure where I will fit that in. Back sometime. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. You had me confused on the day of the week for a second or two. Do not throw the dust bunny outside it might breed with the one in your garden and boy can they multiply in a hurry.


Yes I know Friday is usually shopping day. I'm totally confused with the days of the week, we have so much football on TV at the moment with the World Cup they keep changing the normal programmes around I don't know which day I'm on. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and rather windy Surrey. Had brilliant fun singing last night, learnt another song with harmonies. We are getting really good now, although I say so myself!

Lots of stuff to do today for arts festival and I am also looking at a 5 day course at a local college in November, but it is rather expensive.

Happy Thursday everyone, catch you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I know Friday is usually shopping day. I'm totally confused with the days of the week, we have so much football on TV at the moment with the World Cup they keep changing the normal programmes around I don't know which day I'm on. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I was wondering what game the world cup was all about. I heard a lot about it but no one ever mentioned the game. Lol, I did not care enough to ask Mr. Google. Sometimes there is just to much sports on t.v.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad there is sunshine in your little corner of the world. Hope you enjoy your day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and rather windy Surrey. Had brilliant fun singing last night, learnt another song with harmonies. We are getting really good now, although I say so myself!
> 
> Lots of stuff to do today for arts festival and I am also looking at a 5 day course at a local college in November, but it is rather expensive.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, catch you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Great way to start the day. The swimming I mean not the tossing and turning.


I would love to go swimming as often as possible, when the weather is hot enough, here! I have even got myself a brand new pair of bathers - which is really called a 'swimming dress', and also cones with swimming shorts! I will see if I have a photo to show everyone. ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Well done! I want to be able to do somwthing like that, for a young woman with Samsung Australia, who helped me unlock my phone; after I had dealt with 2 people drom my telco provider, one shop assistant, who kept me on hold dor an hour (just lucky I have unlimited talk), I also dealt with a qualified technician, with Samsung. The young woman just took me through a very simple way, and my phone was unlocked within a few minutes. All I had to do, was to go into my Samsung Acc, find my phone, then unlock it! So simple when one knows what to do! ????????????????
> 
> I am sure glad you were finally able to get help unlocking your phone. I would write those simple directions downs just in case.


I am so glad too Jinx; everything I do is on my phone, so I had to do a lot of re-arranging; but now it is business as usual! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Now I am going to sign off, and have some yarn play, and possibly knitting, before my brain decides that it is not going to do anymore work today! Have a good day, everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Sunny again. Happy Solstice, it's summer!!!
I'm feeling better, but this is a sick house. My DD is smacking down spoons of honey because her throat hurts. The honey helps a lot. Mum hasn't left her room for a day. She still has her tonsils, which is making her throat worse.
I got a couple inches of knitting done on my summer top.
I had a weird dream that I got a dog, but it looked like a long haired version of my cat Bella. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Now I am going to sign off, and have some yarn play, and possibly knitting, before my brain decides that it is not going to do anymore work today! Have a good day, everyone! xoxoxo


You have a good day too Judi


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am so glad too Jinx; everything I do is on my phone, so I had to do a lot of re-arranging; but now it is business as usual! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Good to hear your phone is usable again.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sometimes dream are so interesting. Hard to believe it is the first day of summer around here. It is sweatshirt weather with a bit of thunder storms thrown in just for fun. Enjoy your sun.
Sorry about the sicko's in your house. Hoping everyone feels better very soon.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Sunny again. Happy Solstice, it's summer!!!
> I'm feeling better, but this is a sick house. My DD is smacking down spoons of honey because her throat hurts. The honey helps a lot. Mum hasn't left her room for a day. She still has her tonsils, which is making her throat worse.
> I got a couple inches of knitting done on my summer top.
> I had a weird dream that I got a dog, but it looked like a long haired version of my cat Bella. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I would love to go swimming as often as possible, when the weather is hot enough, here! I have even got myself a brand new pair of bathers - which is really called a 'swimming dress', and also cones with swimming shorts! I will see if I have a photo to show everyone. ????????


That looks great. My bathing suit is a black tank top and black shorts. Both are made of bathing suit material but the shorts are a bit thicker so they take longer to dry than the top. I like the colour on yours. The only patterns available to me were huge, bright tropicals, which wasn't me.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I was wondering what game the world cup was all about. I heard a lot about it but no one ever mentioned the game. Lol, I did not care enough to ask Mr. Google. Sometimes there is just to much sports on t.v.


It's the FIFA World Cup. What's called Football in the rest of the world is called soccer in North America. It's big in Canada. We have our own club, Toronto Football Club. But they've never made it to any playoffs.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and rather windy Surrey. Had brilliant fun singing last night, learnt another song with harmonies. We are getting really good now, although I say so myself!
> 
> Lots of stuff to do today for arts festival and I am also looking at a 5 day course at a local college in November, but it is rather expensive.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone, catch you later. xx


What course?
There is an arts college a couple hours north of me that has 5 day courses in everything art and fibre all summer long. I've thought of taking some of the classes there, but then I think I could use the money for something else.
Enjoy your busy day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I know Friday is usually shopping day. I'm totally confused with the days of the week, we have so much football on TV at the moment with the World Cup they keep changing the normal programmes around I don't know which day I'm on. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Lucky me, I don't like any of the normal scheduled programmes.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have a rabbit looking in the back door. Maybe he wants some cat kibbles?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an, at last, sunny Wales. Off shopping in a while and grass cutting this afternoon, need dust bunny gathering time as well, not sure where I will fit that in. Back sometime. xx


Enjoy your shopping day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thanks Doll! See we're out of the mainstream... Swaps and Kals now. xox


The Lace Party was here too, so I thought we were in good company.
I got some messages last time for putting the thread in Main.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Your bather looks fantastic. Mine is capri length pants with a regular looking t-shirt. I was so happy to see a reasonable suit for us huge sized women. I could not go in the water for many years as there was no way I would go out in public in a regular suit.


I never liked the one piece units that were the only things available in my size. When the top and bottoms were sold separately, I bought them, paid more and they were only available in black at the time. I do have another top now with a brown print, but i can't find a bottom with the right shape.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I wish they would pass it here ! There are many forms you can get. You don't have to smoke it anymore. It would help my joint (no pun intended) pain tremendously. I'd use it in a heartbeat. Plus it would help me sleep !????





xiang said:


> I ewish it would be passed here also!????????


They just announced that the official day for marijuana legalization is October 17, 2018. They wanted to give the police forces time to get detection kits in place.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning, up early for a appointment for Mr. J. Hopefully we will be back before the heat gets too high, the rest of the week will be nice in the low 70's. The elk are sneaking in at night but they haven't found this poppy yet... I never planted this one, a bird must have dropped a seed, it's almost 5 feet tall!





xiang said:


> I love poppys, but at least one type of them, gives me migraines - the Iceland Poppy, with its beautiful, large flower!


We used to have pink double poppies at our old house. We'd mow the plant over and by the next week it was up and flowering again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Linkan said:


> I'm gonna tell him you said that ! LOL there will be no living with him though.
> That one is Miss Raven . Ali was our boy. I miss him ????
> 
> Yesterday was 28yrs. Anniversary of the day DH and i met. Jen bought us a bouquet of flowers and i counted the blooms... There are 28 !!???????????? she was so tickled that it turned out that way. It never occurred to her to count them. Heck ! I don't know why i counted them in the first place.. Part of my crazy i guess lol.


Congratulations on your 28 yrs Anniversary. I guess the 28 flowers were serendipity. But it was nice that it turned out that way.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and go to work.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> It's the FIFA World Cup. What's called Football in the rest of the world is called soccer in North America. It's big in Canada. We have our own club, Toronto Football Club. But they've never made it to any playoffs.


Ah, Mr. Google says FIFA means Fédération Internationale de Football Association. 
Mr. Google also showed me that there is not one definition of North America. I think of us as North American.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> The Lace Party was here too, so I thought we were in good company.
> I got some messages last time for putting the thread in Main.


I hope they were polite messages. I enjoyed seeing others pop in to compliment others of their projects.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> They just announced that the official day for marijuana legalization is October 17, 2018. They wanted to give the police forces time to get detection kits in place.


Here I am, confused again. If it is legal why would they need detection kits?
ETA When it was illegal I would think they would have had detection kits.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I never liked the one piece units that were the only things available in my size. When the top and bottoms were sold separately, I bought them, paid more and they were only available in black at the time. I do have another top now with a brown print, but i can't find a bottom with the right shape.


I guess the two separate pieces are great for those that are not the same size on the top and bottom.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Sunny again. Happy Solstice, it's summer!!!
> I'm feeling better, but this is a sick house. My DD is smacking down spoons of honey because her throat hurts. The honey helps a lot. Mum hasn't left her room for a day. She still has her tonsils, which is making her throat worse.
> I got a couple inches of knitting done on my summer top.
> I had a weird dream that I got a dog, but it looked like a long haired version of my cat Bella. :sm17:


Sorry your mum and DD are still still. Glad you are feeling better. Sending healing hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Sometimes dream are so interesting. Hard to believe it is the first day of summer around here. It is sweatshirt weather with a bit of thunder storms thrown in just for fun. Enjoy your sun.
> Sorry about the sicko's in your house. Hoping everyone feels better very soon.


It's a gray start to our first day of summer here. Supposed to get up around 75F or so today, though. I think we're finally out of the mid to upper 80sF for awhile. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Here I am, confused again. If it is legal why would they need detection kits?
> ETA When it was illegal I would think they would have had detection kits.


They have the detection kits so they can issue DUIs if they catch someone driving under the influence of it, like they do with alcohol. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-540032-1.html


Thanks Mav!


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> They have the detection kits so they can issue DUIs if they catch someone driving under the influence of it, like they do with alcohol. xxxooo


Do not mean to be more stupid than normal but why wouldn't they have kits now while it is illegal? Is no one tested now?


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I would love to go swimming as often as possible, when the weather is hot enough, here! I have even got myself a brand new pair of bathers - which is really called a 'swimming dress', and also cones with swimming shorts! I will see if I have a photo to show everyone. ????????


This is really pretty!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Sunny again. Happy Solstice, it's summer!!!
> I'm feeling better, but this is a sick house. My DD is smacking down spoons of honey because her throat hurts. The honey helps a lot. Mum hasn't left her room for a day. She still has her tonsils, which is making her throat worse.
> I got a couple inches of knitting done on my summer top.
> I had a weird dream that I got a dog, but it looked like a long haired version of my cat Bella. :sm17:


Yes it's summer and a lot cooler today and raining!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Here I am, confused again. If it is legal why would they need detection kits?
> ETA When it was illegal I would think they would have had detection kits.


Because it's still not legal to drive under the influence.
I know it seems like they should still have had them already lol.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Do not mean to be more stupid than normal but why wouldn't they have kits now while it is illegal? Is no one tested now?


They probably do (or should), but must figure they'll need a lot more once it's legalized. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Oh Nitzi , I'm so sorry that everyone is still sick. 
We've had an overabundance of hepA here in the States with fast food restaurants lately. Hope y'all are okay !????
I also hope that any comments were kind. I've been seeing alot of discord on the main forum of people knit picking (heent) about what goes where. Someone actually made an entire thread to complain about pictures of flowers being in the picture thread.
Who complains about beautiful flowers i ask you !? 
Anyway.. I appreciate what you've taken on for us????????????
Love ya xoxox


----------



## jinx

Has anyone read or heard about a cure for type 1 diabetes? I just heard one small blurp on the news. Supposedly a vaccine for tuberculosis can bring the blood sugar levels down to near normal. I find this exciting because my sons wife died at an early age from that disease. Worry that my grandsons had inherited it. Would be wonderful for millions of people.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Has anyone read or heard about a cure for type 1 diabetes? I just heard one small blurp on the news. Supposedly a vaccine for tuberculosis can bring the blood sugar levels down to near normal. I find this exciting because my sons wife died at an early age from that disease. Worry that my grandsons had inherited it. Would be wonderful for millions of people.


Haven't heard that yet, but it would definitely be awesome! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The Lace Party was here too, so I thought we were in good company.
> I got some messages last time for putting the thread in Main.


I don't know why... you don't see us unless the thread is opened! xxx


----------



## Islander

I haven't looked on chit chat today, seems more politics recently and well voiced and respectable writers are evading the attic altogether. It's like a looney bin up there lol!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Has anyone read or heard about a cure for type 1 diabetes? I just heard one small blurp on the news. Supposedly a vaccine for tuberculosis can bring the blood sugar levels down to near normal. I find this exciting because my sons wife died at an early age from that disease. Worry that my grandsons had inherited it. Would be wonderful for millions of people.


That would be wonderful as the disease has so many far reaching complications. Sometimes these breakthroughs are still 10 years down the road when they release the first study's.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have pink double poppies at our old house. We'd mow the plant over and by the next week it was up and flowering again.


I saw poppies like this out on a back logging road once, they were gorgeous. I knew if I dug one up it wouldn't take as they have such long tap roots and it was too early for them to go to seed. 
Again I wondered how they grew there! xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I would love to go swimming as often as possible, when the weather is hot enough, here! I have even got myself a brand new pair of bathers - which is really called a 'swimming dress', and also cones with swimming shorts! I will see if I have a photo to show everyone. ????????


Beautiful Judi, but it looks like hard work to get into.... watching for your review! x0x


----------



## Islander

Hi Pam... it's blinking cold here this fine morning! xxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Yes it's summer and a lot cooler today and raining!


Who would have thought.. :sm08: xxx


----------



## Islander

Going to put the coffee on and start my day, went to bed at 1 a.m and up at 6:30....might not be too exuberant. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well shopping done, grass cut, dust bunnies will have to wait, I'm shattered, might get DH to do it tomorrow while I'm getting dinner ready before the viewer. Now to knit. xx


----------



## linkan

MJ the suit is soooo pretty ! And your gonna look gorgeous in it ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

I'm here girls....don't you dare all go and leave me. Haha luv yawl


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm here girls....don't you dare all go and leave me. Haha luv yawl


Im here. Have a lovely day in Bridlington. How far is it from you? Ive never been there. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm here girls....don't you dare all go and leave me. Haha luv yawl


Welcome to the new thread, have a good day tomorrow. xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I'm here girls....don't you dare all go and leave me. Haha luv yawl


I was watching for you. I think I rescued you last time. Glad you are here.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> They just announced that the official day for marijuana legalization is October 17, 2018. They wanted to give the police forces time to get detection kits in place.


Are you inviting us all over nitz? We could have a great knitting party (and the rest)


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well shopping done, grass cut, dust bunnies will have to wait, I'm shattered, might get DH to do it tomorrow while I'm getting dinner ready before the viewer. Now to knit. xx


So DS3 (Elk) is all set to move next Friday. The people ready to move into his place (2) have someone moving into theirs (1), so must move. The people selling the flat to him(4) are ready to move, and had agreed the purchase of their new home. Today that seller (5) decided to stay put, so the entire chain is broken. Now DS has agreed to keep his end of the bargain and move out but has to rent temporarily - fully furnished caravan is easiest and cheapest, and we have to find space for two large sofas and a double bed. What a time to change their minds!!!!! He doesn't want to lose the flat. And of course, next Friday is the start of Armed Forces Weekend. I give up. The treacle is getting thicker and I'm drowning.

By the way it's DH's birthday today. Happy birthday old man.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Im here. Have a lovely day in Bridlington. How far is it from you? Ive never been there. Xxxx


You would love it. It's just south of Scarborough and north of hull. About 2hrs away from me.


----------



## grandma susan

We will prob have Bridlington fish and chips, sent there from Whitby haha


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I was watching for you. I think I rescued you last time. Glad you are here.


THANKYOU jinx it's lovely that you care.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> So DS3 (Elk) is all set to move next Friday. The people ready to move into his place (2) have someone moving into theirs (1), so must move. The people selling the flat to him(4) are ready to move, and had agreed the purchase of their new home. Today that seller (5) decided to stay put, so the entire chain is broken. Now DS has agreed to keep his end of the bargain and move out but has to rent temporarily - fully furnished caravan is easiest and cheapest, and we have to find space for two large sofas and a double bed. What a time to change their minds!!!!! He doesn't want to lose the flat. And of course, next Friday is the start of Armed Forces Weekend. I give up. The treacle is getting thicker and I'm drowning.
> 
> By the way it's DH's birthday today. Happy birthday old man.


What a mess! Hope it gets sorted soon. Happy birthday to your DH. ????


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> So DS3 (Elk) is all set to move next Friday. The people ready to move into his place (2) have someone moving into theirs (1), so must move. The people selling the flat to him(4) are ready to move, and had agreed the purchase of their new home. Today that seller (5) decided to stay put, so the entire chain is broken. Now DS has agreed to keep his end of the bargain and move out but has to rent temporarily - fully furnished caravan is easiest and cheapest, and we have to find space for two large sofas and a double bed. What a time to change their minds!!!!! He doesn't want to lose the flat. And of course, next Friday is the start of Armed Forces Weekend. I give up. The treacle is getting thicker and I'm drowning.
> 
> By the way it's DH's birthday today. Happy birthday old man.


I bet it's all clearer in your mind now you've put it all down, how horrible, poor Elk, hope this all falls into place for him soon. We did a similar thing in 1974 for the same reason, moved in with my M & D and the furniture went into my dad's little warehouse. DD had to go to my old school temporarily, it was a bit of a nightmare but we survived, so will DS!! Happy Birthdya Mr S!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> What a mess! Hope it gets sorted soon. Happy birthday to your DH. ????


Thanks Pam. With this heavy summer cold I don't think he's enjoying it much!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I bet it's all clearer in your mind now you've put it all down, how horrible, poor Elk, hope this all falls into place for him soon. We did a similar thing in 1974 for the same reason, moved in with my M & D and the furniture went into my dad's little warehouse. DD had to go to my old school temporarily, it was a bit of a nightmare but we survived, so will DS!! Happy Birthdya Mr S!! xxx


Thanks June. It'll all work out.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> We will prob have Bridlington fish and chips, sent there from Whitby haha


Enjoy your day tomorrow. Helmsley is lovely. I cannot remember what Bridlington is like, the last time I went I was about 5!


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> So DS3 (Elk) is all set to move next Friday. The people ready to move into his place (2) have someone moving into theirs (1), so must move. The people selling the flat to him(4) are ready to move, and had agreed the purchase of their new home. Today that seller (5) decided to stay put, so the entire chain is broken. Now DS has agreed to keep his end of the bargain and move out but has to rent temporarily - fully furnished caravan is easiest and cheapest, and we have to find space for two large sofas and a double bed. What a time to change their minds!!!!! He doesn't want to lose the flat. And of course, next Friday is the start of Armed Forces Weekend. I give up. The treacle is getting thicker and I'm drowning.
> 
> By the way it's DH's birthday today. Happy birthday old man.


Is the lurgy pulling you through the treacle, sounds not very nice. 
Happy birthday to DH for tomorrow.


----------



## lifeline

I'm off to unearth a long sleeve t-shirt for tomorrow, it's sports day and the forecast says full sun so I need to cover up


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> So DS3 (Elk) is all set to move next Friday. The people ready to move into his place (2) have someone moving into theirs (1), so must move. The people selling the flat to him(4) are ready to move, and had agreed the purchase of their new home. Today that seller (5) decided to stay put, so the entire chain is broken. Now DS has agreed to keep his end of the bargain and move out but has to rent temporarily - fully furnished caravan is easiest and cheapest, and we have to find space for two large sofas and a double bed. What a time to change their minds!!!!! He doesn't want to lose the flat. And of course, next Friday is the start of Armed Forces Weekend. I give up. The treacle is getting thicker and I'm drowning.
> 
> By the way it's DH's birthday today. Happy birthday old man.


I sympathise, I hate chains. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I'm off to unearth a long sleeve t-shirt for tomorrow, it's sports day and the forecast says full sun so I need to cover up


What are you entering in? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> So DS3 (Elk) is all set to move next Friday. The people ready to move into his place (2) have someone moving into theirs (1), so must move. The people selling the flat to him(4) are ready to move, and had agreed the purchase of their new home. Today that seller (5) decided to stay put, so the entire chain is broken. Now DS has agreed to keep his end of the bargain and move out but has to rent temporarily - fully furnished caravan is easiest and cheapest, and we have to find space for two large sofas and a double bed. What a time to change their minds!!!!! He doesn't want to lose the flat. And of course, next Friday is the start of Armed Forces Weekend. I give up. The treacle is getting thicker and I'm drowning.
> 
> By the way it's DH's birthday today. Happy birthday old man.


Happy birthday Alan..I will have a good supply of booze for ort meet up in August. Sounds like you might need it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> You would love it. It's just south of Scarborough and north of hull. About 2hrs away from me.


Sounds nice. Are you having fish and chips? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> We will prob have Bridlington fish and chips, sent there from Whitby haha


You've just answered my question. Enjoy xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I'm off to unearth a long sleeve t-shirt for tomorrow, it's sports day and the forecast says full sun so I need to cover up


Don't forget your sun hat xxx


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> So DS3 (Elk) is all set to move next Friday. The people ready to move into his place (2) have someone moving into theirs (1), so must move. The people selling the flat to him(4) are ready to move, and had agreed the purchase of their new home. Today that seller (5) decided to stay put, so the entire chain is broken. Now DS has agreed to keep his end of the bargain and move out but has to rent temporarily - fully furnished caravan is easiest and cheapest, and we have to find space for two large sofas and a double bed. What a time to change their minds!!!!! He doesn't want to lose the flat. And of course, next Friday is the start of Armed Forces Weekend. I give up. The treacle is getting thicker and I'm drowning.
> 
> By the way it's DH's birthday today. Happy birthday old man.


Happy birthday DH????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx it's lovely that you care.


Lady we ALL care. What on earth would we do without your wit and humour ! LOVE ???? YOU !????????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Lady we ALL care. What on earth would we do without your wit and humour ! LOVE ???? YOU !????????


Ditto, ditto, ditto!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> So DS3 (Elk) is all set to move next Friday. The people ready to move into his place (2) have someone moving into theirs (1), so must move. The people selling the flat to him(4) are ready to move, and had agreed the purchase of their new home. Today that seller (5) decided to stay put, so the entire chain is broken. Now DS has agreed to keep his end of the bargain and move out but has to rent temporarily - fully furnished caravan is easiest and cheapest, and we have to find space for two large sofas and a double bed. What a time to change their minds!!!!! He doesn't want to lose the flat. And of course, next Friday is the start of Armed Forces Weekend. I give up. The treacle is getting thicker and I'm drowning.
> 
> By the way it's DH's birthday today. Happy birthday old man.


All those domino's have to fall correctly in a plan like that. So sad the first domino did not know how to play the game.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx it's lovely that you care.


It is lovely that this group cares for each other.


----------



## truthandlight

Hello to everyone!!! Sorry I don't reply to all of your posts on here, but I still do follow along daily.. Don't want to lose you when it changes. Been dealing with finding a home that will care for my 97 yr old MIL. She has had private care for 10 years but has now spent her life long savings and sold her house, so is finally eligible for Medicaid. She will be in a facility soon that has 32 patients.

I don't often follow the stuff on the main forum, this group of ladies is the best, and most caring... Love you all!!!!!

I have been to Bridlington in 2001. Enjoyed our stay with a wonderful host family there!!!


----------



## truthandlight

Here's a pic of my sweet MIL with her youngest son visiting from Alaska


----------



## wendyacz

truthandlight said:


> Here's a pic of my sweet MIL with her youngest son visiting from Alaska


Such a special photo, and many more to come I'm sure! Wishing good health to all!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope this sweet lady adapts to her new home.


truthandlight said:


> Here's a pic of my sweet MIL with her youngest son visiting from Alaska


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> Hello to everyone!!! Sorry I don't reply to all of your posts on here, but I still do follow along daily.. Don't want to lose you when it changes. Been dealing with finding a home that will care for my 97 yr old MIL. She has had private care for 10 years but has now spent her life long savings and sold her house, so is finally eligible for Medicaid. She will be in a facility soon that has 32 patients.
> 
> I don't often follow the stuff on the main forum, this group of ladies is the best, and most caring... Love you all!!!!!
> 
> I have been to Bridlington in 2001. Enjoyed our stay with a wonderful host family there!!!


Hello there, nice to see you. How are you doing? x


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> Here's a pic of my sweet MIL with her youngest son visiting from Alaska


That is a beautiful photo, reminds me of my Nanna. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Enjoy your day tomorrow. Helmsley is lovely. I cannot remember what Bridlington is like, the last time I went I was about 5!


I don't think I've ever been there!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I'm off to unearth a long sleeve t-shirt for tomorrow, it's sports day and the forecast says full sun so I need to cover up


...and your hat and sunscreen, have the best day you can love!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Hello to everyone!!! Sorry I don't reply to all of your posts on here, but I still do follow along daily.. Don't want to lose you when it changes. Been dealing with finding a home that will care for my 97 yr old MIL. She has had private care for 10 years but has now spent her life long savings and sold her house, so is finally eligible for Medicaid. She will be in a facility soon that has 32 patients.
> 
> I don't often follow the stuff on the main forum, this group of ladies is the best, and most caring... Love you all!!!!!
> 
> I have been to Bridlington in 2001. Enjoyed our stay with a wonderful host family there!!!


Hi Ruth, good to see you! Your mum-in-law sounds amazing, I hope she is very content in her new dwelling, good to know you are taking such good care of her! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

truthandlight said:


> Here's a pic of my sweet MIL with her youngest son visiting from Alaska


Just beautiful!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, the weather is set to get quite warm over the next few days. Busy getting the final things sorted for the arts festival. But there is light at the end of the yarn bombing tunnel. I have been in touch with a local felt maker/tutor and an arranging for me to join some classes in the autumn. I am really looking forward to being on the learning side of things.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from sunny Wales although there is quite a cool breeze. Got dinner ready to put in the oven before our viewer comes and chased a few dust bunnies around, now to sit and wait and catch up.Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! It's a bit of a nothing day today, time to catch up on all that I haven't done all week!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm12: That includes weeding the front garden,which is currently in the shade so I gotta go - now!!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I don't think I've ever been there!! xxx


We might have to go and explore xx Morning Honey xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Is the lurgy pulling you through the treacle, sounds not very nice.
> Happy birthday to DH for tomorrow.


It certainly isn't helping. I have to keep reminding myself that this will soon be over and I never have to do it again.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I sympathise, I hate chains. xx


I knew you would understand!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Alan..I will have a good supply of booze for ort meet up in August. Sounds like you might need it. xx


one of us will be driving! I need it now. Just one more straw and this camel is heading for the hills with a broken back.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> All those domino's have to fall correctly in a plan like that. So sad the first domino did not know how to play the game.


They obviously just had enough.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> one of us will be driving! I need it now. Just one more straw and this camel is heading for the hills with a broken back.


We do not want you to break your back. I will take one straw off your load to ease the burden. This too shall pass. This too shall pass.......


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> one of us will be driving! I need it now. Just one more straw and this camel is heading for the hills with a broken back.


Make sure DH is driving. Sending healing hugs xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Hello to everyone!!! Sorry I don't reply to all of your posts on here, but I still do follow along daily.. Don't want to lose you when it changes. Been dealing with finding a home that will care for my 97 yr old MIL. She has had private care for 10 years but has now spent her life long savings and sold her house, so is finally eligible for Medicaid. She will be in a facility soon that has 32 patients.
> 
> I don't often follow the stuff on the main forum, this group of ladies is the best, and most caring... Love you all!!!!!
> 
> I have been to Bridlington in 2001. Enjoyed our stay with a wonderful host family there!!!


It's nice to see you again Ruth. I thought you had left us and missed you. I hope your MIL settles happily in her new home.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from sunny Wales although there is quite a cool breeze. Got dinner ready to put in the oven before our viewer comes and chased a few dust bunnies around, now to sit and wait and catch up.Have a lovely day. xx


Everything crossed again x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> We do not want you to break your back. I will take one straw off your load to ease the burden. This too shall pass. This too shall pass.......


I'll take another one xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are waiting anxiously for pictures of all the yarn bombing.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the weather is set to get quite warm over the next few days.  Busy getting the final things sorted for the arts festival. But there is light at the end of the yarn bombing tunnel. I have been in touch with a local felt maker/tutor and an arranging for me to join some classes in the autumn. I am really looking forward to being on the learning side of things.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Here's a pic of my sweet MIL with her youngest son visiting from Alaska


Oh she looks a darling. No wonder you love her.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You have a good day too Judi


Thanks Mav, I did have a good evening; but sleep evaded me, until about 3am! Then because of the lack of sleep, my back decided to make today difficult, so was back in bed at 2pm; on a positive note, I woke feeling much better .... and so the cycle continues!! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

wendyacz said:


> Such a special photo, and many more to come I'm sure! Wishing good health to all!


Hello Wendy. What's the name of your little pup? Did I miss it?


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from sunny Wales although there is quite a cool breeze. Got dinner ready to put in the oven before our viewer comes and chased a few dust bunnies around, now to sit and wait and catch up.Have a lovely day. xx


Morning. Glad your chores are accomplished for today. I have yet to start mine. Of course it is only 5a.m. here.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I don't think I've ever been there!! xxx


Nor have I. I have led a deprived life you know. Or was that depraved?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good to hear your phone is usable again.


Yes, I am so relieved that I don't have to try and force my provider replace my phone, and I no longer touch the pattern lock. I am really not good with patterns; so when I do security now, I use numbers! ????????


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! It's a bit of a nothing day today, time to catch up on all that I haven't done all week!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm12: That includes weeding the front garden,which is currently in the shade so I gotta go - now!!! xxxxxx


Morning. By now that front garden should be weed free. Would you care to do my little patch. I worked on it a bit yesterday. My back let me know I was not being wise. I did not want to go backward in the healing so I stopped and left the mess be. Even with the weeds the beautiful Lilly's are smiling through.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> We do not want you to break your back. I will take one straw off your load to ease the burden. This too shall pass. This too shall pass.......


It pleases me so much that that Old English poem is back in vogue.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Sometimes dream are so interesting. Hard to believe it is the first day of summer around here. It is sweatshirt weather with a bit of thunder storms thrown in just for fun. Enjoy your sun.
> Sorry about the sicko's in your house. Hoping everyone feels better very soon.


Same from me also, Mav! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That looks great. My bathing suit is a black tank top and black shorts. Both are made of bathing suit material but the shorts are a bit thicker so they take longer to dry than the top. I like the colour on yours. The only patterns available to me were huge, bright tropicals, which wasn't me.


I got this from a website shop in USA, I think; I will see if I can find it for you - for interest of course!
The website I bought my bathers from is https://m.rotito.com/; have some fun looking, and you might find something you like! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> It pleases me so much that that Old English poem is back in vogue.


What poem is that?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It certainly isn't helping. I have to keep reminding myself that this will soon be over and I never have to do it again.


That's the way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Nor have I. I have led a deprived life you know. Or was that depraved?


That's for you to know and us to wonder - or not!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

A tiny little white cloud is looking in my window to make sure I'm working. OK. This camel will fold some more letters into envelopes and go post them, then come back and fight some dragons. What a lovely picture - a Janet shaped camel fighting huge fiery dragons.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. By now that front garden should be weed free. Would you care to do my little patch. I worked on it a bit yesterday. My back let me know I was not being wise. I did not want to go backward in the healing so I stopped and left the mess be. Even with the weeds the beautiful Lilly's are smiling through.


Hi jinx, you were wise not to push your luck with your back but I am so glad you were feeling well enough to make a start!! If I could just jump on a bus to get to you,I would be there in a flash, not sure how much gardening would get done, I have a feeling we might be too busy chatting and laughing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> A tiny little white cloud is looking in my window to make sure I'm working. OK. This camel will fold some more letters into envelopes and go post them, then come back and fight some dragons. What a lovely picture - a Janet shaped camel fighting huge fiery dragons.


Yep, I now have that picture vividly in my mind!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> What poem is that?


There is an Old English poem (Anglo-Saxon) from way way back that has several stanzas, each ending with this too shall pass. I cannot find it right now and google only quotes modern poems with the same endings, which are nowhere near as good. One day when I have the time I will find the original for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, I now have that picture vividly in my mind!! :sm23: xxxx


in a huge pool of treacle!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's the FIFA World Cup. What's called Football in the rest of the world is called soccer in North America. It's big in Canada. We have our own club, Toronto Football Club. But they've never made it to any playoffs.


We have been seeing ads for the competition in Russia; and neither myself, or DH, are in the least bit interested in. As a child, my entire family had nothing to do with football, we played sport, but 3 of us played hockey (regular game, not on ice), and a couple of my sisters played tennis, or netball! I don't think I even knew football, of any type, existed, during my childhood!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have a rabbit looking in the back door. Maybe he wants some cat kibbles?


He might, but don't they have meat products in them? They would probably prefer rabbit kibbles!!! ????????????????????


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> There is an Old English poem (Anglo-Saxon) from way way back that has several stanzas, each ending with this too shall pass. I cannot find it right now and google only quotes modern poems with the same endings, which are nowhere near as good. One day when I have the time I will find the original for you.


Ah, I did not know there was an actually poem with those words. I have used that phrase several times in my life to help me through rough patches.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Your bather looks fantastic. Mine is capri length pants with a regular looking t-shirt. I was so happy to see a reasonable suit for us huge sized women. I could not go in the water for many years as there was no way I would go out in public in a regular suit.





nitz8catz said:


> I never liked the one piece units that were the only things available in my size. When the top and bottoms were sold separately, I bought them, paid more and they were only available in black at the time. I do have another top now with a brown print, but i can't find a bottom with the right shape.


When I was a LOT younger, I would only swim in my jeans & a t-shirt, I didn't own a pair of bathers, and refused to buy a pair, from when I left my parents home. I didn't want anyone to look at me! I did actually, eventually buy myself some bathers, but always wore a shirt over top of them. This is the first time in my life, that I have seriously looked at purchasing bathers, to actually wear, and allow people to see me in them. 
Only one small problem with them, is that I am not buxom enough, for the top to be filled properly, I am a small busted person!????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Everything crossed again x


Not too sure about this viewing, there are 6 of them to accommodate, not sure in what combinations but think the house will be a bit small unless they get the conversion done. Still there's always tomorrow's viewers. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Nor have I. I have led a deprived life you know. Or was that depraved?


Only you know that. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hi jinx, you were wise not to push your luck with your back but I am so glad you were feeling well enough to make a start!! If I could just jump on a bus to get to you,I would be there in a flash, not sure how much gardening would get done, I have a feeling we might be too busy chatting and laughing!! xxxx


We have had so much rain that weed pulling was very easy. I could not believe I started to ache. My helpers are all laid up with injuries so I have to "let it be." My son broke his foot as they started the move to their new home. My daughter has a ruptured disc in her back from sitting on my chair. Not really because of my chair but Dr. was looking for something to blame it on. All in all we are depending on Mr. Wonderful to help his wounded family. I would gladly send Mr. Wonderful to the bus station to pick you up. ;^)


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Only you know that. xx :sm15: :sm15:


If only I know then it wasn't depraved!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> A tiny little white cloud is looking in my window to make sure I'm working. OK. This camel will fold some more letters into envelopes and go post them, then come back and fight some dragons. What a lovely picture - a Janet shaped camel fighting huge fiery dragons.


Your imagination is off again isn't it? xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have pink double poppies at our old house. We'd mow the plant over and by the next week it was up and flowering again.


A few years ago, our backyard was absolutely covered in Californian Poppies (no idea why they are called that), and the yard was red! At the same time, we were totally over run with mosquitoes, and couldn't find out where they were coming from, because we had no water laying around anywhere; until I walked out to my clothes line, and a flock of mosquitoes came up from the poppies; so we got rid of all of the poppies, and mosquitoes! Then life was so much better, without those pesky little buzzers! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Your imagination is off again isn't it? xx :sm23:


I don't think it ever really stops. It keeps me going sometimes, and surprises me at others. In there anything can and does happen. Try it. You are quietly knitting? At any moment someone is going to knock at your door and tell you that you have won a lot of money (there can be no limit - it is YOUR imagination) What will you spend it on?


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> When I was a LOT younger, I would only swim in my jeans & a t-shirt, I didn't own a pair of bathers, and refused to buy a pair, from when I left my parents home. I didn't want anyone to look at me! I did actually, eventually buy myself some bathers, but always wore a shirt over top of them. This is the first time in my life, that I have seriously looked at purchasing bathers, to actually wear, and allow people to see me in them.
> Only one small problem with them, is that I am not buxom enough, for the top to be filled properly, I am a small busted person!????????


I have not gone swimming in years because the Y had the rule that you had to wear a regulation swimming suit without t-shirt. Rules are relaxed and swim suit manufacturers have wisely made suit that cover more of the body. My capri length pants and t-shirt are an actual swim suit. 
The only thing small on me are my veins. Of course, my monthly blood tests were always fun.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Here I am, confused again. If it is legal why would they need detection kits?
> ETA When it was illegal I would think they would have had detection kits.





Miss Pam said:


> They have the detection kits so they can issue DUIs if they catch someone driving under the influence of it, like they do with alcohol. xxxooo


Doesn't the Medical Marijuana have the THC removed, or it is made from a specie of Marijuana that naturally has very low, to no, THC? I might need to start looking into this subject, just a bit more! ????????


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I don't think it ever really stops. It keeps me going sometimes, and surprises me at others. In there anything can and does happen. Try it. You are quietly knitting? At any moment someone is going to knock at your door and tell you that you have won a lot of money (there can be no limit - it is YOUR imagination) What will you spend it on?


My scenario is I won the lottery. First thing I would do is buy grand children their own homes and buy the great grands their own park with swimming pool. I suppose my children would get whatever their hearts desire and gosh knows Mr. Wonderful would get a garage full of older model Harley's.


----------



## linkan

truthandlight said:


> Here's a pic of my sweet MIL with her youngest son visiting from Alaska


Good to see you again. These ladies are the best of the best for sure i agree with you there.

What a sweet lovely pic ????


----------



## linkan

wendyacz said:


> Such a special photo, and many more to come I'm sure! Wishing good health to all!


Glad you found us Wendy!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> When I was a LOT younger, I would only swim in my jeans & a t-shirt, I didn't own a pair of bathers, and refused to buy a pair, from when I left my parents home. I didn't want anyone to look at me! I did actually, eventually buy myself some bathers, but always wore a shirt over top of them. This is the first time in my life, that I have seriously looked at purchasing bathers, to actually wear, and allow people to see me in them.
> Only one small problem with them, is that I am not buxom enough, for the top to be filled properly, I am a small busted person!????????


I'm sure it will look wonderful and folks shouldn't be looking at that part of you anyway! Glad to hear that you have found the courage to be you in your lovely new swimsuit!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too sure about this viewing, there are 6 of them to accommodate, not sure in what combinations but think the house will be a bit small unless they get the conversion done. Still there's always tomorrow's viewers. xx


Are they all planning to be there at the same time? Plenty of room for tents in the garden!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We have had so much rain that weed pulling was very easy. I could not believe I started to ache. My helpers are all laid up with injuries so I have to "let it be." My son broke his foot as they started the move to their new home. My daughter has a ruptured disc in her back from sitting on my chair. Not really because of my chair but Dr. was looking for something to blame it on. All in all we are depending on Mr. Wonderful to help his wounded family. I would gladly send Mr. Wonderful to the bus station to pick you up. ;^)


 :sm23: Could I get home before dark? It's getting dark about 10pm here now!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> We do not want you to break your back. I will take one straw off your load to ease the burden. This too shall pass. This too shall pass.......


I'll take one too ! Send it on over love????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> A tiny little white cloud is looking in my window to make sure I'm working. OK. This camel will fold some more letters into envelopes and go post them, then come back and fight some dragons. What a lovely picture - a Janet shaped camel fighting huge fiery dragons.


Fight on warrior camel !????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> When I was a LOT younger, I would only swim in my jeans & a t-shirt, I didn't own a pair of bathers, and refused to buy a pair, from when I left my parents home. I didn't want anyone to look at me! I did actually, eventually buy myself some bathers, but always wore a shirt over top of them. This is the first time in my life, that I have seriously looked at purchasing bathers, to actually wear, and allow people to see me in them.
> Only one small problem with them, is that I am not buxom enough, for the top to be filled properly, I am a small busted person!????????


You can have some of my bust ! They seem to want to overflow in every direction nowadays. ????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> This is really pretty!


Thanks, they actually almost fit, in some places; nbut they look better on me, than regular bathers would look!????????????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> If only I know then it wasn't depraved!


Or a little of both? ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Doesn't the Medical Marijuana have the THC removed, or it is made from a specie of Marijuana that naturally has very low, to no, THC? I might need to start looking into this subject, just a bit more! ????????


Actually i thought the medical stuff is suppose to be stronger but in a purer way. 
I'll have to look it up too.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Fight on warrior camel !????


 :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm23: Could I get home before dark? It's getting dark about 10pm here now!! Xxxx


 :sm24:


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Actually i thought the medical stuff is suppose to be stronger but in a purer way.
> I'll have to look it up too.


From my limited knowledge I think hemp has the curative properties without the mind altering issues of marijuana. Hemp is a cousin to marijuana.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Beautiful Judi, but it looks like hard work to get into.... watching for your review! x0x


They are actually quite easy to get into, but it did take me a few minutes to sort the top out. It is a two piece, with the top being the length of a short dress, and then a pair of shorts to wear with it! I am hoping I won't feel so self concious, when our hot weather returns. I never had that problem, as a child, or young teenager, I was blissfully unaware of myself in those years!????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> MJ the suit is soooo pretty ! And your gonna look gorgeous in it ????????????


Thanks CD, that is what I am hoping! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> So DS3 (Elk) is all set to move next Friday. The people ready to move into his place (2) have someone moving into theirs (1), so must move. The people selling the flat to him(4) are ready to move, and had agreed the purchase of their new home. Today that seller (5) decided to stay put, so the entire chain is broken. Now DS has agreed to keep his end of the bargain and move out but has to rent temporarily - fully furnished caravan is easiest and cheapest, and we have to find space for two large sofas and a double bed. What a time to change their minds!!!!! He doesn't want to lose the flat. And of course, next Friday is the start of Armed Forces Weekend. I give up. The treacle is getting thicker and I'm drowning.
> 
> By the way it's DH's birthday today. Happy birthday old man.


There is always someone who will add a fly to the ointment, of a well planned happening! ????????
Happy Birthday to your DH! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

truthandlight said:


> Here's a pic of my sweet MIL with her youngest son visiting from Alaska


Such a lovely photo!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Are they all planning to be there at the same time? Plenty of room for tents in the garden!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


I presume so, not sure what a mixture they are but did think the house may be a bit small and were worried about having a neighbour just across the road. Not even trying to imagine what they would be getting up to. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I have not gone swimming in years because the Y had the rule that you had to wear a regulation swimming suit without t-shirt. Rules are relaxed and swim suit manufacturers have wisely made suit that cover more of the body. My capri length pants and t-shirt are an actual swim suit.
> The only thing small on me are my veins. Of course, my monthly blood tests were always fun.


I have good veins, but can feel the blood being drawn out of them; so blood tests were also a lot of fun for me, and terror for the person taking it, because there wad only one try allowed! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm sure it will look wonderful and folks shouldn't be looking at that part of you anyway! Glad to hear that you have found the courage to be you in your lovely new swimsuit!! Xx


Thanks xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> You can have some of my bust ! They seem to want to overflow in every direction nowadays. ????


Awww ...... I would like to help, but I like my small one! ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> I got this from a website shop in USA, I think; I will see if I can find it for you - for interest of course!
> The website I bought my bathers from is https://m.rotito.com/; have some fun looking, and you might find something you like! xoxoxo


I get a "not secure" warning from my anti-virus software. The ratings from other sites rate it as very poir. I hope your bathers are fine; sure look nice in the ad.


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up now, so am now going to take more medication and go to bed, and hopefuly sleep, so I can wake at a decent time, instead of nearly lunch time. Have a good day, and I hope that all who are still a bit ill, recouperate very quickly! xoxoxo 

Good night xx


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I get a "not secure" warning from my anti-virus software. The ratings from other sites rate it as very poir. I hope your bathers are fine; sure look nice in the ad.


They could be better, but they suit my purpose, for now; and I might even be able to sort out a pattern, to make myself another set, at a later time! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:42 am EST and 17'C (63'F). Sunny again today, but rain expected overnight. I'm on vacation, today, next week, and the following Monday. So I'm on my own schedule. I have nothing planned except some car maintenance and taking kitties to the vets for their yearly shots.
Knit Night was fun last night, but every conversation turned to chocolate!  A couple of ladies are taking a trip to Warkworth today to visit the cheese factory there. There's lots of little interesting stores there too. It's a nice village to visit but there's no hotel or inn or Bed and Breakfast place so it's a day visit only. They do have a very nice Lilac Festival in the spring with trips to the local sugar maple bush for pancakes and sausages.
Bella-kitty and I have gone for a walk in the backyard. She pounced on every bug out there and half-hearted stalked a mourning dove. She's only allowed outside with an escort so she doesn't leave the property.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> They could be better, but they suit my purpose, for now; and I might even be able to sort out a pattern, to make myself another set, at a later time! ????


I tried that once, but my sewing machine didn't like the swim suit material. The foot kept eating the material no matter how I adjusted it.
I think it would be wonderful if you could make yourself a set.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I presume so, not sure what a mixture they are but did think the house may be a bit small and were worried about having a neighbour just across the road. Not even trying to imagine what they would be getting up to. xx :sm16:


The mind boggles!! Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I get a "not secure" warning from my anti-virus software. The ratings from other sites rate it as very poir. I hope your bathers are fine; sure look nice in the ad.


I got a "not private" warning from mine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> They are actually quite easy to get into, but it did take me a few minutes to sort the top out. It is a two piece, with the top being the length of a short dress, and then a pair of shorts to wear with it! I am hoping I won't feel so self concious, when our hot weather returns. I never had that problem, as a child, or young teenager, I was blissfully unaware of myself in those years!????????


I wouldn't be caught dead in some of the outfits that I wore when I was younger. :sm17:


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> Here's a pic of my sweet MIL with her youngest son visiting from Alaska


Great to see you here, Ruth. Your MIL is a lovely lady! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> From my limited knowledge I think hemp has the curative properties without the mind altering issues of marijuana. Hemp is a cousin to marijuana.


And hemp is what is illegal up here in Canada, you have to have a license and permission to grow it. Even though hemp fibre can be made into ropes and baskets. And the oil can be made into biofuel Hemp has a lower level of THC (the psychoactive part) and higher level of CBD.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have not gone swimming in years because the Y had the rule that you had to wear a regulation swimming suit without t-shirt. Rules are relaxed and swim suit manufacturers have wisely made suit that cover more of the body. My capri length pants and t-shirt are an actual swim suit.
> The only thing small on me are my veins. Of course, my monthly blood tests were always fun.


I think that swim suit would be quite nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I don't think it ever really stops. It keeps me going sometimes, and surprises me at others. In there anything can and does happen. Try it. You are quietly knitting? At any moment someone is going to knock at your door and tell you that you have won a lot of money (there can be no limit - it is YOUR imagination) What will you spend it on?


Pay all my bills, buy 2 little houses beside each other for DD and mum, and rent a big boat (small cruise ship) and have all my friends come together for a party or vacation of their choice. I'd probably convince a few yarn vendors to come too so we could be surrounded by wool. :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I presume so, not sure what a mixture they are but did think the house may be a bit small and were worried about having a neighbour just across the road. Not even trying to imagine what they would be getting up to. xx :sm16:


They sound interesting at any rate. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> A few years ago, our backyard was absolutely covered in Californian Poppies (no idea why they are called that), and the yard was red! At the same time, we were totally over run with mosquitoes, and couldn't find out where they were coming from, because we had no water laying around anywhere; until I walked out to my clothes line, and a flock of mosquitoes came up from the poppies; so we got rid of all of the poppies, and mosquitoes! Then life was so much better, without those pesky little buzzers! ????????


Our lilacs are so thick that they are full of mosquitos too. But they provide so much privacy that we don't want to thin them or take them out just to get rid of the mosquitos. So long as we walk in the sunshine the mosquitos mostly stay away.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:42 am EST and 17'C (63'F). Sunny again today, but rain expected overnight. I'm on vacation, today, next week, and the following Monday. So I'm on my own schedule. I have nothing planned except some car maintenance and taking kitties to the vets for their yearly shots.
> Knit Night was fun last night, but every conversation turned to chocolate! A couple of ladies are taking a trip to Warkworth today to visit the cheese factory there. There's lots of little interesting stores there too. It's a nice village to visit but there's no hotel or inn or Bed and Breakfast place so it's a day visit only. They do have a very nice Lilac Festival in the spring with trips to the local sugar maple bush for pancakes and sausages.
> Bella-kitty and I have gone for a walk in the backyard. She pounced on every bug out there and half-hearted stalked a mourning dove. She's only allowed outside with an escort so she doesn't leave the property.


I hope you have a wonderful time off! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We have had so much rain that weed pulling was very easy. I could not believe I started to ache. My helpers are all laid up with injuries so I have to "let it be." My son broke his foot as they started the move to their new home. My daughter has a ruptured disc in her back from sitting on my chair. Not really because of my chair but Dr. was looking for something to blame it on. All in all we are depending on Mr. Wonderful to help his wounded family. I would gladly send Mr. Wonderful to the bus station to pick you up. ;^)


Big <hugs> to your entire family. I hope Mr Wonderful doesn't get sick or injured too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too sure about this viewing, there are 6 of them to accommodate, not sure in what combinations but think the house will be a bit small unless they get the conversion done. Still there's always tomorrow's viewers. xx


I'm hoping the next viewers are just right.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, I’ve been catching up on our old thread until I realised!! Thanks Mav for organising that.
I’ve had a busy week, but really tired. It’s a beautiful day here but I’m sitting indoors while MrB is watching the World Cup. My DD has been here all week so I am loving the quiet for an hour. Hope you & yours are all settling down to better health. Xbye for now x


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Big <hugs> to your entire family. I hope Mr Wonderful doesn't get sick or injured too.


Ditto from me on this, jinx! Sending many healing hugs to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have been seeing ads for the competition in Russia; and neither myself, or DH, are in the least bit interested in. As a child, my entire family had nothing to do with football, we played sport, but 3 of us played hockey (regular game, not on ice), and a couple of my sisters played tennis, or netball! I don't think I even knew football, of any type, existed, during my childhood!


I used to play soccer, (world football) so did DD. I also played flag football (American style football) with ribbons at your waist. We couldn't tackle each other but if you pulled a handful of the ribbons from the waist, the person was considered "tackled". We also played cricket and modified American Baseball where we played each position in turn until you came up to bat. (We never had enough people for two baseball teams). I never played hockey as my feet never cooperated with skates. But I was called often as timekeeper at matches. I also played field hockey in the summer, but I never liked the body checking.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> A tiny little white cloud is looking in my window to make sure I'm working. OK. This camel will fold some more letters into envelopes and go post them, then come back and fight some dragons. What a lovely picture - a Janet shaped camel fighting huge fiery dragons.


I like your imagination.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. By now that front garden should be weed free. Would you care to do my little patch. I worked on it a bit yesterday. My back let me know I was not being wise. I did not want to go backward in the healing so I stopped and left the mess be. Even with the weeds the beautiful Lilly's are smiling through.


I just saw DD's garden at the back of the yard. Her onions and chives are doing quite nicely with a whole bunch of mustard weeds. So long as the desired crops are doing well I'm ok with leaving the mustard there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> The mind boggles!! Xx


Your mind is obviously going down the same route as mine. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been catching up on our old thread until I realised!! Thanks Mav for organising that.
> I've had a busy week, but really tired. It's a beautiful day here but I'm sitting indoors while MrB is watching the World Cup. My DD has been here all week so I am loving the quiet for an hour. Hope you & yours are all settling down to better health. Xbye for now x


I hope your day continues to be peaceful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> They sound interesting at any rate. xxxooo


I hesitate to say this but they were American. xx :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I used to play soccer, (world football) so did DD. I also played flag football (American style football) with ribbons at your waist. We couldn't tackle each other but if you pulled a handful of the ribbons from the waist, the person was considered "tackled". We also played cricket and modified American Baseball where we played each position in turn until you came up to bat. (We never had enough people for two baseball teams). I never played hockey as my feet never cooperated with skates. But I was called often as timekeeper at matches. I also played field hockey in the summer, but I never liked the body checking.


We played lacrosse in high school, now that is a vicious sport. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I hesitate to say this but they were American. xx :sm16: :sm09:


Now I'm really wondering what that group was planning to do with your house?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I hesitate to say this but they were American. xx :sm16: :sm09:


Then who knows what they're up to!!!! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and find something for breakfast.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Now I'm really wondering what that group was planning to do with your house?


I didn't dare ask. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Then who knows what they're up to!!!! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


Glad you said that, I wouldn't dare. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you said that, I wouldn't dare. xx :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. We are waiting anxiously for pictures of all the yarn bombing.


It goes up Thursday night next week xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you said that, I wouldn't dare. xx :sm09:


Sorry they didn't turn out to be any good x


----------



## PurpleFi

Janet, why are you a camel? Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Fight on warrior camel !????


I am, but DH keeps giving me the hump!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Or a little of both? ????


I've always been a woman!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Pay all my bills, buy 2 little houses beside each other for DD and mum, and rent a big boat (small cruise ship) and have all my friends come together for a party or vacation of their choice. I'd probably convince a few yarn vendors to come too so we could be surrounded by wool. :sm01:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Your mind is obviously going down the same route as mine. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


I thought you had no imagination?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Janet, why are you a camel? Xxx


I'm d....d if I remember.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your day continues to be peaceful.


Kids just got home from school, let the noise commence!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I thought you had no imagination?


She's imagining she's got one!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm d....d if I remember.


Last straws-broken backs-camels!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Kids just got home from school, let the noise commence!


Oh lovely!! Deliciously quiet here!!! :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

I've just got back from a bus pass adventure! I only went to Dartford, about 10 miles away but I went and returned by a very circuitous route! The town was quite busy, considering yesterday was market day, usually a very busy day. I had my packed lunch under a mural about Wat Tyler, who stopped there on his way to London in 1381 during the peasants revolt - don't start, Janet!! :sm09: I didn't buy much and what I did buy was from the pound shop but it was good fun and surprisingly tiring, considering I've been sitting on buses for half the day!!! I have kept up with you all though and enjoyed reading your comments on my journey!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Well it’s loud here they are laying the floor tile, and listening to country music!

I don’t mind at all!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I've just got back from a bus pass adventure! I only went to Dartford, about 10 miles away but I went and returned by a very circuitous route! The town was quite busy, considering yesterday was market day, usually a very busy day. I had my packed lunch under a mural about Wat Tyler, who stopped there on his way to London in 1381 during the peasants revolt - don't start, Janet!! :sm09: I didn't buy much and what I did buy was from the pound shop but it was good fun and surprisingly tiring, considering I've been sitting on buses for half the day!!! I have kept up with you all though and enjoyed reading your comments on my journey!! xxxxx


I need to do something like this soon sounds like a great day!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Last straws-broken backs-camels!!


yes, that was it. It obviously broke it as well!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'm d....d if I remember.


That's ok then xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I need to do something like this soon sounds like a great day!!


It was a fun day but although I'm lucky and have my free bus pass, you could easily do the same by car, just go somewhere you don't usually go and do what you want, it's very liberating, especially the Mcflurry I had while I was out!! Not seeing Jill these days so learning to do stuff on my own!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> yes, that was it. It obviously broke it as well!


Oh no!!!! :sm06: :sm09: xxx


----------



## lifeline

Hi All, dropping in to say sports day went well, I think I was sufficiently covered up against the sun.
DH and I are off to try out a new to us Italian restaurant round the corner from where we live. The menu looks good with good prices. I will let you know what the food is like later


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> It was a fun day but although I'm lucky and have my free bus pass, you could easily do the same by car, just go somewhere you don't usually go and do what you want, it's very liberating, especially the Mcflurry I had while I was out!! Not seeing Jill these days so learning to do stuff on my own!! xxxx


Easier on the bus though in terms of parking and when it's warm like today it doesn't matter if a bus takes a while to come


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hi All, dropping in to say sports day went well, I think I was sufficiently covered up against the sun.
> DH and I are off to try out a new to us Italian restaurant round the corner from where we live. The menu looks good with good prices. I will let you know what the food is like later


Enjoy, hope you have a lovely meal! Glad you are not scorched from being in the sun for too long, you deserve a nice meal out after that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Easier on the bus though in terms of parking and when it's warm like today it doesn't matter if a bus takes a while to come


That's true, I passed through lots of lovely countryside that I don't usually see too!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a lovely time. Riding on the bus gives you more opportunity to enjoy the view than if you were driving yourself.


London Girl said:


> That's true, I passed through lots of lovely countryside that I don't usually see too!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Hi All, dropping in to say sports day went well, I think I was sufficiently covered up against the sun.
> DH and I are off to try out a new to us Italian restaurant round the corner from where we live. The menu looks good with good prices. I will let you know what the food is like later


Hope you enjoy your meal.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hi All, dropping in to say sports day went well, I think I was sufficiently covered up against the sun.
> DH and I are off to try out a new to us Italian restaurant round the corner from where we live. The menu looks good with good prices. I will let you know what the food is like later


Did you win anything? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## kimmyz

She's a cutie. Did you knit that pullover she's wearing?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It was a fun day but although I'm lucky and have my free bus pass, you could easily do the same by car, just go somewhere you don't usually go and do what you want, it's very liberating, especially the Mcflurry I had while I was out!! Not seeing Jill these days so learning to do stuff on my own!! xxxx


Good you're getting put on your own and that sounds like a fun day out. Why no Jill, or shouldn't I ask? xxxooo


----------



## truthandlight

I am doing great,still busy being retired and doing whatever we want, whenever we want. Which is usually absolutely nothing.... Have been actively looking for a home for DH's Mom. I think we found one that will suit her just fine though. Such a process. 

Been doing little paint touch ups on the outside of our home, and some limited gardening. Picked a bunch of blueberries yesterday, we have our own bushes.


----------



## truthandlight

jinx said:


> My scenario is I won the lottery. First thing I would do is buy grand children their own homes and buy the great grands their own park with swimming pool. I suppose my children would get whatever their hearts desire and gosh knows Mr. Wonderful would get a garage full of older model Harley's.


Does Mr. Wonderful still ride? Here's a pic of ours, which we still ride occasionally.


----------



## jinx

Your bike is very nice. Yes, he rides. He sold our bike and trailer because our son has an extra bike that Mr. Wonderful uses when the family goes on an outing. Our son, daughter-in-law, grandson 1, grandson 2, daughter, son-in-law all ride and have a great time on family outings on the bikes. They especially like going to hill climbs and bike races. I sold my bike several years ago. Not sure I would ever want to drive one again.


----------



## PurpleFi

truthandlight said:


> I am doing great,still busy being retired and doing whatever we want, whenever we want. Which is usually absolutely nothing.... Have been actively looking for a home for DH's Mom. I think we found one that will suit her just fine though. Such a process.
> 
> Been doing little paint touch ups on the outside of our home, and some limited gardening. Picked a bunch of blueberries yesterday, we have our own bushes.


Ive been picking my raspberries, they're delicious


----------



## binkbrice

truthandlight said:


> Does Mr. Wonderful still ride? Here's a pic of ours, which we still ride occasionally.


That's nice!


----------



## Miss Pam

truthandlight said:


> I am doing great,still busy being retired and doing whatever we want, whenever we want. Which is usually absolutely nothing.... Have been actively looking for a home for DH's Mom. I think we found one that will suit her just fine though. Such a process.
> 
> Been doing little paint touch ups on the outside of our home, and some limited gardening. Picked a bunch of blueberries yesterday, we have our own bushes.


That all sounds good, Ruth! Love blueberries (especially the freshly picked ones)! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> They are actually quite easy to get into, but it did take me a few minutes to sort the top out. It is a two piece, with the top being the length of a short dress, and then a pair of shorts to wear with it! I am hoping I won't feel so self concious, when our hot weather returns. I never had that problem, as a child, or young teenager, I was blissfully unaware of myself in those years!????????


That suit is very flattering... I'm sure you will look just fine!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:42 am EST and 17'C (63'F). Sunny again today, but rain expected overnight. I'm on vacation, today, next week, and the following Monday. So I'm on my own schedule. I have nothing planned except some car maintenance and taking kitties to the vets for their yearly shots.
> Knit Night was fun last night, but every conversation turned to chocolate! A couple of ladies are taking a trip to Warkworth today to visit the cheese factory there. There's lots of little interesting stores there too. It's a nice village to visit but there's no hotel or inn or Bed and Breakfast place so it's a day visit only. They do have a very nice Lilac Festival in the spring with trips to the local sugar maple bush for pancakes and sausages.
> Bella-kitty and I have gone for a walk in the backyard. She pounced on every bug out there and half-hearted stalked a mourning dove. She's only allowed outside with an escort so she doesn't leave the property.


Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Great to see you here, Ruth. Your MIL is a lovely lady! xxxooo


Hi Ruth, what a beautiful woman your MIL is, and 97 yrs young! xox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> And hemp is what is illegal up here in Canada, you have to have a license and permission to grow it. Even though hemp fibre can be made into ropes and baskets. And the oil can be made into biofuel Hemp has a lower level of THC (the psychoactive part) and higher level of CBD.


I have hemp tops, they are lovely durable and soft.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Our lilacs are so thick that they are full of mosquitos too. But they provide so much privacy that we don't want to thin them or take them out just to get rid of the mosquitos. So long as we walk in the sunshine the mosquitos mostly stay away.


We have bats and I keep water around the house to a minimum, never hardly see a mosquito but the no see-em's are wicked! xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been catching up on our old thread until I realised!! Thanks Mav for organising that.
> I've had a busy week, but really tired. It's a beautiful day here but I'm sitting indoors while MrB is watching the World Cup. My DD has been here all week so I am loving the quiet for an hour. Hope you & yours are all settling down to better health. Xbye for now x


Hi Chris.... stretch that quiet hour out! xox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Hi All, dropping in to say sports day went well, I think I was sufficiently covered up against the sun.
> DH and I are off to try out a new to us Italian restaurant round the corner from where we live. The menu looks good with good prices. I will let you know what the food is like later


Always like to hear about food! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Ive been picking my raspberries, they're delicious


I can smell their sweetness from here... jam berries or fresh eating? xoxo


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I am, but DH keeps giving me the hump!


TMI ! Lmao tell him to quit humping you unless you want him to lol ????????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> TMI ! Lmao tell him to quit humping you unless you want him to lol ????????


 :sm09: :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

I think I am getting better at reading my knitting and I’m not liking the read right now because it just said to me that two rows back I forgot to do three yarn overs uuuuugh......here I go!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I think I am getting better at reading my knitting and I'm not liking the read right now because it just said to me that two rows back I forgot to do three yarn overs uuuuugh......here I go!


Hahaha .. You crack me up with that.????????????


----------



## linkan

You'll get it right. Everything you make is wonderful.


----------



## linkan

I know sewing is a dirty word to Lisa , but i know lots of you are handy there. Here's my nifty new needle case..


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I tried that once, but my sewing machine didn't like the swim suit material. The foot kept eating the material no matter how I adjusted it.
> I think it would be wonderful if you could make yourself a set.


I did think about that; but when I bought my machine, it came with a lot of different feet, so I have a special foot that will handle swimwear fabric. I am also hoping that one of my dd's will give me some help, with any adjustments that might be needed!????????????


----------



## lindaubry

linkan said:


> I know sewing is a dirty word to Lisa , but i know lots of you are handy there. Here's my nifty new needle case..


I love it! Did you make it or buy it?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in some of the outfits that I wore when I was younger. :sm17:


There isn't a lot that I wouldn't wear now, if I was still the same size as way back when; except the bikinis! I have no idea how I looked in them, but that isn't the issue now, I dont like the way regular swimwear is, and I like the look of the set I bought, but I now need to try it on properly, to see if I need to adjust it, mainly in the size of the top! ???? I have lost almost 8kg, since I weighed myself, before we had our holiday (and at least 2kg, went after we got home), so I might have to do a small amount of adjustments!???? Hopefully, one of my girls will help me out with that!

Off I go now, to do a bit of work around this place. I hope you all have a good, rejuvenating sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I think that swim suit would be quite nice.


Thank you, I might put up a photo, if it feels ok for me to show everyone! ????????????


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Your bike is very nice. Yes, he rides. He sold our bike and trailer because our son has an extra bike that Mr. Wonderful uses when the family goes on an outing. Our son, daughter-in-law, grandson 1, grandson 2, daughter, son-in-law all ride and have a great time on family outings on the bikes. They especially like going to hill climbs and bike races. I sold my bike several years ago. Not sure I would ever want to drive one again.


Wow, I've learnt something new about you. That's amazing that you all ride or did ride bikes


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I know sewing is a dirty word to Lisa , but i know lots of you are handy there. Here's my nifty new needle case..


Nice


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I think I am getting better at reading my knitting and I'm not liking the read right now because it just said to me that two rows back I forgot to do three yarn overs uuuuugh......here I go!


You have probably tinked or frogged by now, but you should be able to use a crochet hook and pull up those stitches


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Ive been picking my raspberries, they're delicious


Were the raspberries on Saturday from your garden?


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Always like to hear about food! xoxo


It was lovely, I had a tuna steak cooked perfectly with some baked courgette (zucchini) and DH had tagliatelle with smoked salmon


----------



## lifeline

truthandlight said:


> I am doing great,still busy being retired and doing whatever we want, whenever we want. Which is usually absolutely nothing.... Have been actively looking for a home for DH's Mom. I think we found one that will suit her just fine though. Such a process.
> 
> Been doing little paint touch ups on the outside of our home, and some limited gardening. Picked a bunch of blueberries yesterday, we have our own bushes.


Fresh food is always good especially summer fruits


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hope you enjoy your meal.


It was lovely and even better that it's so close to home. We both enjoyed a glass of wine and the walk home in the still warm sunshine.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> That's true, I passed through lots of lovely countryside that I don't usually see too!! xxxx


Yes,it's never easy to look at the scenery as you're driving. It's good to let someone else do the driving while you look around


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you win anything? :sm23: :sm23:


A lovely compliment from a colleague


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It was lovely and even better that it's so close to home. We both enjoyed a glass of wine and the walk home in the still warm sunshine.


Sounds like a perfect evening out. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> A lovely compliment from a colleague


That can be as good as any prize. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I can smell their sweetness from here... jam berries or fresh eating? xoxo


Eaten fresh with melon, a little soya yoghurt, nuts, seeds and a drizzle of ny friend's homemade honey. Makes a wonderful breakfast.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I know sewing is a dirty word to Lisa , but i know lots of you are handy there. Here's my nifty new needle case..


That is so neat. I have an antique one similar to that, but without a pin cushion xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Were the raspberries on Saturday from your garden?


Unfortunately not. Xx


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Wow, I've learnt something new about you. That's amazing that you all ride or did ride bikes


It was a great family experience. Youngest grandson got his first bike at 3 years old. It actually had training wheel. The farthest Mr. Wonderful and I rode is to Texas. The thing I noticed the most about bikes in Texas is that there are no bikes. It is too hot.
ETA 3,000 miles = 4800 kilometers.


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> It was lovely, I had a tuna steak cooked perfectly with some baked courgette (zucchini) and DH had tagliatelle with smoked salmon


Sounds delicious. Makes me hungry and it is 3 a.m. Not the time of day that I usually have something to eat.


----------



## jinx

Ugh. Would markers help? It took me 100 years of knitting before I realized that markers were not just for beginners. The good news is that you can now read your knitting. Reading is a great aid to having a project turn out correctly.


binkbrice said:


> I think I am getting better at reading my knitting and I'm not liking the read right now because it just said to me that two rows back I forgot to do three yarn overs uuuuugh......here I go!


----------



## jinx

Pretty, unique and useful. What a nice thing to own.


linkan said:


> I know sewing is a dirty word to Lisa , but i know lots of you are handy there. Here's my nifty new needle case..


----------



## jinx

That indeed sounds like a great breakfast. 


PurpleFi said:


> Eaten fresh with melon, a little soya yoghurt, nuts, seeds and a drizzle of ny friend's homemade honey. Makes a wonderful breakfast.


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> It was a great family experience. Youngest grandson got his first bike at 3 years old. It actually had training wheel. The farthest Mr. Wonderful and I rode is to Texas. The thing I noticed the most about bikes in Texas is that there are no bikes. It is too hot.
> ETA 3,000 miles = 4800 kilometers.


I had to ask Mr. Google how many miles it is from north to south in the UK. 838 miles = 968 KM.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> That indeed sounds like a great breakfast.


Sets me up for the day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Local carnival today so we will go down town and watch the parade. Then it is back to the computer to do a load of write ups for the arts festival. I can see the next week is going to be a very busy one. My brain is so full of stuff. Never mind it will all be worth it. Just remembers I had better sort out the stuff I'm exhibiting.

Have a good week end. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, have been busy blocking my shawl I knitted from Wonderwool. Now waiting for our return viewers to come, they're not due for a couple of hours so will have to find something to occupy myself. Will catch up on here first. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Local carnival today so we will go down town and watch the parade. Then it is back to the computer to do a load of write ups for the arts festival. I can see the next week is going to be a very busy one. My brain is so full of stuff. Never mind it will all be worth it. Just remembers I had better sort out the stuff I'm exhibiting.
> 
> Have a good week end. xxx


Everyone loves a parade. Sounds like I would have to have a ton of notes to accomplish everything you are going to do this week. Good luck.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, have been busy blocking my shawl I knitted from Wonderwool. Now waiting for our return viewers to come, they're not due for a couple of hours so will have to find something to occupy myself. Will catch up on here first. Have a lovely day. xx


Morning. Hoping these viewers are one of two that are going to give an offer.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, have been busy blocking my shawl I knitted from Wonderwool. Now waiting for our return viewers to come, they're not due for a couple of hours so will have to find something to occupy myself. Will catch up on here first. Have a lovely day. xx


Everything crossed again. Even my eyes. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Everyone loves a parade. Sounds like I would have to have a ton of notes to accomplish everything you are going to do this week. Good luck.


I even have notes of my notes!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:



> I know sewing is a dirty word to Lisa , but i know lots of you are handy there. Here's my nifty new needle case..


That's so pretty, it looks like a purple perfume phial!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It was lovely, I had a tuna steak cooked perfectly with some baked courgette (zucchini) and DH had tagliatelle with smoked salmon


That all sounds lovely, glad it was a successful first visit!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I had to ask Mr. Google how many miles it is from north to south in the UK. 838 miles = 968 KM.


Yep, we're tiny, tiny, tiny - compared to the USA & Canada!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's true, I passed through lots of lovely countryside that I don't usually see too!! xxxx


even better from the top deck if there is one.


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> I am doing great,still busy being retired and doing whatever we want, whenever we want. Which is usually absolutely nothing.... Have been actively looking for a home for DH's Mom. I think we found one that will suit her just fine though. Such a process.
> 
> Been doing little paint touch ups on the outside of our home, and some limited gardening. Picked a bunch of blueberries yesterday, we have our own bushes.


It is a big process, but so important to get it right.


----------



## SaxonLady

truthandlight said:


> Does Mr. Wonderful still ride? Here's a pic of ours, which we still ride occasionally.


Wow!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I can smell their sweetness from here... jam berries or fresh eating? xoxo


it doesn't sound as if they'd make it to jam!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> TMI ! Lmao tell him to quit humping you unless you want him to lol ????????


Wrong kind of hump.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I know sewing is a dirty word to Lisa , but i know lots of you are handy there. Here's my nifty new needle case..


Oh I like that! Very neat and portable.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It was lovely, I had a tuna steak cooked perfectly with some baked courgette (zucchini) and DH had tagliatelle with smoked salmon


Both sound delicious.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Ive been picking my raspberries, they're delicious


I've had 2 strawberries!


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> It was lovely and even better that it's so close to home. We both enjoyed a glass of wine and the walk home in the still warm sunshine.


Sounds like a perfect evening.


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Saturday everyone. I’ve been writing on the wrong pages & im not going to repeat it. Beautiful day here. I’m going to meet a couple of my Choir friends this afternoon, I had invited them to my party but they couldn’t come. We are going to a very nice restaurant in Blackheath, my DD is coming so we are leaving the boys with my DH. I would love to be a ‘fly on the wall.’ Tonight my friends are going with the choir on a river boat up the Thames, so wish I was going too.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. I've been writing on the wrong pages & im not going to repeat it. Beautiful day here. I'm going to meet a couple of my Choir friends this afternoon, I had invited them to my party but they couldn't come. We are going to a very nice restaurant in Blackheath, my DD is coming so we are leaving the boys with my DH. I would love to be a 'fly on the wall.' Tonight my friends are going with the choir on a river boat up the Thames, so wish I was going too.


Hi Chris! What a shame you can't go on the river trip, it would be a lovely way to spend the evening!!! Enjoy your lunch, I'm sure that if it is in Blackheath, it will be posh nosh!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris! What a shame you can't go on the river trip, it would be a lovely way to spend the evening!!! Enjoy your lunch, I'm sure that if it is in Blackheath, it will be posh nosh!! xxxx


Good morning everyone! It's a bit gray here this morning, but not raining. Had a bit of that last night, but it seems to be gone for now. I'm going to the LYS this afternoon for a reveal party as it's the end of our knit along for a pullover, short sleeved sweater several of us have been busy knitting up. I finished mine a couple of weeks ago and got it blocked last week. Will be fun to wear it and it's great the weather is much cooler than it has been so it won't be too warm. That's about all I have going on right now. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! It's a bit gray here this morning, but not raining. Had a bit of that last night, but it seems to be gone for now. I'm going to the LYS this afternoon for a reveal party as it's the end of our knit along for a pullover, short sleeved sweater several of us have been busy knitting up. I finished mine a couple of weeks ago and got it blocked last week. Will be fun to wear it and it's great the weather is much cooler than it has been so it won't be too warm. That's about all I have going on right now. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


May we have some pics of you and your fellow knitters in your new sweaters please? Have a great afternoon, Pam! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> May we have some pics of you and your fellow knitters in your new sweaters please? Have a great afternoon, Pam! xxxx


There will definitely be a group photo, so will be sure to share a copy here. It was a fun knit. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I have just got back into my spinning, after a long break, and I have a lot to catch up on! While I am spinning, I am watching a short series "The Alienist", it is quite interesting, and sometimes a bit disturbing.
Anyway, that is neither here, nor there; I have decided that it is time for me to clear my WIP's, and until they are all finished, or undone; no new projects will be started! I will be quite happy when they are all completed.

Nothing is happening here, and it is getting cold, so I am now off to bed! Have a good day, it will be Sunday here soon! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have just got back into my spinning, after a long break, and I have a lot to catch up on! While I am spinning, I am watching a short series "The Alienist", it is quite interesting, and sometimes a bit disturbing.
> Anyway, that is neither here, nor there; I have decided that it is time for me to clear my WIP's, and until they are all finished, or undone; no new projects will be started! I will be quite happy when they are all completed.


Good luck with that, it will feel so good to have it all finished and then you can start all over again!!


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> There will definitely be a group photo, so will be sure to share a copy here. It was a fun knit. xxxooo


I will enjoy seeing the pictures.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have just got back into my spinning, after a long break, and I have a lot to catch up on! While I am spinning, I am watching a short series "The Alienist", it is quite interesting, and sometimes a bit disturbing.
> Anyway, that is neither here, nor there; I have decided that it is time for me to clear my WIP's, and until they are all finished, or undone; no new projects will be started! I will be quite happy when they are all completed.


Good luck finishing or tinking all you work in progress.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, it will feel so good to have it all finished and then you can start all over again!!


Yes, and I have already got a list of things that I want to do, hahaha it never ends, does it? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Our viewers want our house and will be putting an offer in the next few days. When contracts are exchanged I will get excited. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers want our house and will be putting an offer in the next few days. When contracts are exchanged I will get excited. xx


Fantastic news. Finger crossed that you get the price and terms you want.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers want our house and will be putting an offer in the next few days. When contracts are exchanged I will get excited. xx


Now thst sounds like a step in the right direction. Still keeping all crossed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers want our house and will be putting an offer in the next few days. When contracts are exchanged I will get excited. xx


That sounds promising! :sm24: Fingers crossed. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers want our house and will be putting an offer in the next few days. When contracts are exchanged I will get excited. xx


That is such good and exciting news Jacky, I have a good feeling about it, keep us in the loop!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers want our house and will be putting an offer in the next few days. When contracts are exchanged I will get excited. xx


I want to be excited too, right now.


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It was lovely, I had a tuna steak cooked perfectly with some baked courgette (zucchini) and DH had tagliatelle with smoked salmon


I've never had fresh tuna, but I've heard it's wonderful as well. xox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It was lovely and even better that it's so close to home. We both enjoyed a glass of wine and the walk home in the still warm sunshine.


That makes me think of a Tuscan movie, what a lovely day. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Eaten fresh with melon, a little soya yoghurt, nuts, seeds and a drizzle of ny friend's homemade honey. Makes a wonderful breakfast.


Delightful! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, have been busy blocking my shawl I knitted from Wonderwool. Now waiting for our return viewers to come, they're not due for a couple of hours so will have to find something to occupy myself. Will catch up on here first. Have a lovely day. xx


Sending good vibes, let this be the one! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Everyone loves a parade. Sounds like I would have to have a ton of notes to accomplish everything you are going to do this week. Good luck.


I want to watch Hello Dolly, I've never seen it!


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. I've been writing on the wrong pages & im not going to repeat it. Beautiful day here. I'm going to meet a couple of my Choir friends this afternoon, I had invited them to my party but they couldn't come. We are going to a very nice restaurant in Blackheath, my DD is coming so we are leaving the boys with my DH. I would love to be a 'fly on the wall.' Tonight my friends are going with the choir on a river boat up the Thames, so wish I was going too.


That sounds like a perfect day Chris... have fun! xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! It's a bit gray here this morning, but not raining. Had a bit of that last night, but it seems to be gone for now. I'm going to the LYS this afternoon for a reveal party as it's the end of our knit along for a pullover, short sleeved sweater several of us have been busy knitting up. I finished mine a couple of weeks ago and got it blocked last week. Will be fun to wear it and it's great the weather is much cooler than it has been so it won't be too warm. That's about all I have going on right now. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Wonder what your next project will be! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers want our house and will be putting an offer in the next few days. When contracts are exchanged I will get excited. xx


 :sm02:???? ???? :sm02: ???? ???? :sm02: ???? :sm24: xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

Sarah sent me this video this morning... what a nice way to start my day!


----------



## Islander

Morning June! ❤ xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Wonder what your next project will be! xoxo


I'm joining Judi and finishing up some WIPs. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sarah sent me this video this morning... what a nice way to start my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!!! I was Paul McCartney's biggest fan, so lovely to see he's still just a lovely guy and I soooo glad he has stopped dying his hair!!! Love, love, love it!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Morning June! ❤ xoxo


Good early evening my dear Trish!! I am off to a quiz night at my friend's church this evening, we have a fish & chip supper but I'm really hungry already!!

Have spent the afternoon sewing, finished a dress for me and have started on a black muslin 'cover-up' for DD for when she goes to Morocco next month to celebrate 25 years with her partner. The fabric is horrible, really stiff and I'm going to have to beat it up a bit when it's finished so that it drapes a bit better!

Have a good Saturday dear!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I want to be excited too, right now.


So do I, but once bitten .......... so will wait. xx


----------



## truthandlight

Islander said:


> Hi Ruth, what a beautiful woman your MIL is, and 97 yrs young! xox


She is quite lovely, inside and out, but can be quite feisty too!!! She had an interview with a social services case manager, he had to ask her a bunch of questions. She kept calling him a jerk and said "I don't like you" But, after he left, she went on and on about how nice he was, and how much she liked him. It was quite funny. She gets to meet the owner of the place she will live on Monday, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fabulous!!! I was Paul McCartney's biggest fan, so lovely to see he's still just a lovely guy and I soooo glad he has stopped dying his hair!!! Love, love, love it!! xxxxxxx


Ditto from me on all of that! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

lindaubry said:


> I love it! Did you make it or buy it?


I bought it on the wish app . it's like $2. Or $3. US dollars.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Thank you, I might put up a photo, if it feels ok for me to show everyone! ????????????


Absolutely !! We want to see you rock that suit ????????????


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Fresh food is always good especially summer fruits


My dd1 had a oncologist tell her that she was stupid for being vegetarian.. She said fruits were just sugar! 
She won't be going back to her!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Everyone loves a parade. Sounds like I would have to have a ton of notes to accomplish everything you are going to do this week. Good luck.


I've never been to a parade. We have them a few streets over from where i live and I've never gone.. They do it every year. I'm not much for crowds????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's so pretty, it looks like a purple perfume phial!! xxx


It's a lipstick case. Dd1 and i realized how easy it would be to make these. Between the two of us we have tons of lipsticks lol


----------



## truthandlight

jinx said:


> It was a great family experience. Youngest grandson got his first bike at 3 years old. It actually had training wheel. The farthest Mr. Wonderful and I rode is to Texas. The thing I noticed the most about bikes in Texas is that there are no bikes. It is too hot.
> ETA 3,000 miles = 4800 kilometers.


We went on a ride once in N Central Washington. The roads were closed down just as we rode through because of forest fires. It was 107 degrees that day!!!! Pretty miserable for sure!!! I said I would never do that again!!!!

I have a hard time riding very often now a days since we were in an accident almost 5 yrs ago that put me in intensive care in a Seattle hospital for two weeks. I lost a couple weeks of my life, don't remember a thing, which is probably a good thing. I still have aches and pains from that.

We rode down the Oregon coast a couple years back and through the Redwoods, that was beautiful!!!! And Crater Lake was gorgeous too!!!! I love the smells of the great outdoors while riding.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic news. Finger crossed that you get the price and terms you want.


Awesome.. Crossing everything for you!


----------



## Islander

truthandlight said:


> She is quite lovely, inside and out, but can be quite feisty too!!! She had an interview with a social services case manager, he had to ask her a bunch of questions. She kept calling him a jerk and said "I don't like you" But, after he left, she went on and on about how nice he was, and how much she liked him. It was quite funny. She gets to meet the owner of the place she will live on Monday, so we'll see how that goes.


I know that kind of fiesty Ruth, my own mother never fails to remind me " you just remember who's the Mom here.... and I slink to my corner!" :sm09: xox


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I bought it on the wish app . it's like $2. Or $3. US dollars.


Thats a very good price xx


----------



## jinx

My granddaughter called to say she was coming over to borrow room painting supplies. I gladly told her she would borrow whatever she wanted. Before she got here I went and sat by the garden with the claw in my hand and the small gardening tools at my feet. YUP, she took the hint and worked very hard to get my garden looking nice. 
Then she came indoor to try to fix a computer problem that is driving me crazy for a month. I have called the bank, filled out online forms, called my personal banker several times. No one could get it so I could open my account. Within 5 second she had my account open. She has worked at a bank and knew immediately what they were doing wrong. I will be calling them Monday to share my new gained knowledge with them. That Flo is such a blessing to us.


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> You have probably tinked or frogged by now, but you should be able to use a crochet hook and pull up those stitches


I was going to try that just couldn't figure out how to add the yarn over :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Local carnival today so we will go down town and watch the parade. Then it is back to the computer to do a load of write ups for the arts festival. I can see the next week is going to be a very busy one. My brain is so full of stuff. Never mind it will all be worth it. Just remembers I had better sort out the stuff I'm exhibiting.
> 
> Have a good week end. xxx


Today is our founders day!!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Ugh. Would markers help? It took me 100 years of knitting before I realized that markers were not just for beginners. The good news is that you can now read your knitting. Reading is a great aid to having a project turn out correctly.


That's just part of the problem I do have markers in to mark them I just didn't do them for some reason!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> That's just part of the problem I do have markers in to mark them I just didn't do them for some reason!


I hate when I knit that I continually count. Cannot seem to stop myself. At times I start counting by 5's so I make myself lose count.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I hate when I knit that I continually count. Cannot seem to stop myself. At times I start counting by 5's so I make myself lose count.


Oh I'm glad someone else does that, it drives me mad. xx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I hate when I knit that I continually count. Cannot seem to stop myself. At times I start counting by 5's so I make myself lose count.


I have too but I think I have gotten comfortable knitting without looking at it so I slip the markers and don't pay attention especially if someone is talking to me!


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I need to make my way to town for a few things have a wonderful rest of your day!


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> My granddaughter called to say she was coming over to borrow room painting supplies. I gladly told her she would borrow whatever she wanted. Before she got here I went and sat by the garden with the claw in my hand and the small gardening tools at my feet. YUP, she took the hint and worked very hard to get my garden looking nice.
> Then she came indoor to try to fix a computer problem that is driving me crazy for a month. I have called the bank, filled out online forms, called my personal banker several times. No one could get it so I could open my account. Within 5 second she had my account open. She has worked at a bank and knew immediately what they were doing wrong. I will be calling them Monday to share my new gained knowledge with them. That Flo is such a blessing to us.


Wonderful.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I hate when I knit that I continually count. Cannot seem to stop myself. At times I start counting by 5's so I make myself lose count.


I have an odd way of counting stitches. For some reason I see groups of 4 stitches but have to look for 5 stitches so I count 4, 8, 10, 14, 18,20, 24, 28, 30. Or I just count by 2s.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, going to have a restful day after all the excitement of yesterday. Didn't get much knitting done but lots of tinking, I gained a stitch which threw my lace pattern out but finally worked out where I could knit two together to get it back on course. Off to get dinner ready, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. When all else fails K2tog often comes in handy. It is design feature many of us have used. I hope your excitement continues with great results.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, going to have a restful day after all the excitement of yesterday. Didn't get much knitting done but lots of tinking, I gained a stitch which threw my lace pattern out but finally worked out where I could knit two together to get it back on course. Off to get dinner ready, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I have an odd way of counting stitches. For some reason I see groups of 4 stitches but have to look for 5 stitches so I count 4, 8, 10, 14, 18,20, 24, 28, 30. Or I just count by 2s.


That is a unique way of counting. Whatever works for you is the right way to count.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely day yesterday. We went into town to watch the parade and then Mr P took me to lunch. After that we walked to the local park where the carnival continued with shows and music. It was really lovely and all on our own doorstep.

Today I have to plant up some seeds and then get my head round what is needed for the art show.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here are a few photos from yesterday


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Here are a few photos from yesterday


Used to love watching the carnival when we live on Hayling Island, also saw the Whitstable one a few times, I wonder if they still have them. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely day yesterday. We went into town to watch the parade and then Mr P took me to lunch. After that we walked to the local park where the carnival continued with shows and music. It was really lovely and all on our own doorstep.
> 
> Today I have to plant up some seeds and then get my head round what is needed for the art show.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


Morning. Your carnival sounds like our firemen's picnic. We have a parade and then the fun continues at the park. In the park are amusement rides and games of skill. It is called firemen's picnic because the monies raised help support the fire department. In our small villages having these monies is very helpful to keep taxes down. Each village takes turns throughout the summer having their picnic.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Your carnival sounds like our firemen's picnic. We have a parade and then the fun continues at the park. In the park are amusement rides and games of skill. It is called firemen's picnic because the monies raised help support the fire department. In our small villages having these monies is very helpful to keep taxes down. Each village takes turns throughout the summer having their picnic.


That sort of the same with our Carnival. Money is collected for local charities xx


----------



## Xiang

Good evening, sounds like there has been a lot of fun being had by some of you yesterday, I hope you continue to have a good day today. We had a beautiful day today, it was a nice warmishh day, but now the night is very chilly, and I will be going to my nice warm bed soon. If I wake through the night, I will do more catch up. So have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Our viewers want our house and will be putting an offer in the next few days. When contracts are exchanged I will get excited. xx


That is excellent, please let me know when I can get excited too, then I will join you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I think I am getting better at reading my knitting and I'm not liking the read right now because it just said to me that two rows back I forgot to do three yarn overs uuuuugh......here I go!


It does get easier, the longer you do it, the better you get also! Keep going. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I know sewing is a dirty word to Lisa , but i know lots of you are handy there. Here's my nifty new needle case..


Looks like a great little needle holder; but on first view, I was wondering why you had needles in your lipstick - I thought it might have been a new found way of keeping needles sharp :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Pay all my bills, buy 2 little houses beside each other for DD and mum, and rent a big boat (small cruise ship) and have all my friends come together for a party or vacation of their choice. I'd probably convince a few yarn vendors to come too so we could be surrounded by wool. :sm01:


I would join you in that one! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our lilacs are so thick that they are full of mosquitos too. But they provide so much privacy that we don't want to thin them or take them out just to get rid of the mosquitos. So long as we walk in the sunshine the mosquitos mostly stay away.


Are the lilacs trees, if the poppies were trees, they would have stayed also, but they were only little flower plants. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I used to play soccer, (world football) so did DD. I also played flag football (American style football) with ribbons at your waist. We couldn't tackle each other but if you pulled a handful of the ribbons from the waist, the person was considered "tackled". We also played cricket and modified American Baseball where we played each position in turn until you came up to bat. (We never had enough people for two baseball teams). I never played hockey as my feet never cooperated with skates. But I was called often as timekeeper at matches. I also played field hockey in the summer, but I never liked the body checking.


What do you mean by body checking? I don't think we had anything like that happening.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here are a few photos from yesterday


Sounds like a fun day. Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We played lacrosse in high school, now that is a vicious sport. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Some of my cousins played that when they were kids, but it wasn't available in the country towns. It was a game I always wanted to play, but I think I would have had a similar difficulty with it, as I had with other games, where the ball was in the air, rather than on the ground! I will never know now!????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I hesitate to say this but they were American. xx





nitz8catz said:


> Now I'm really wondering what that group was planning to do with your house?


As another of our group stated - the mind BOGGLES :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well it's loud here they are laying the floor tile, and listening to country music!
> 
> I don't mind at all!!


There is one thing DH & I wondered about, while we were in USA; and that is about music! We are not really country music people, but the only music we were able to find on the car radio, was country music. I do have to say, tho` that the country music we listened to while we were over there was quite different to what was usually on the radio here, in fact it was nothing like it! We were quite surprised by it!

I was actually a heavy metal fan, not the stuff they have now tho`, and dh was more into Elvis, and what I call bubblegum music! :sm23: :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I need to do something like this soon sounds like a great day!!





London Girl said:


> It was a fun day but although I'm lucky and have my free bus pass, you could easily do the same by car, just go somewhere you don't usually go and do what you want, it's very liberating, especially the Mcflurry I had while I was out!! Not seeing Jill these days so learning to do stuff on my own!! xxxx


DH & I often go for drives, to places we haven't been to for a while, or at all, and now we go for walks around those places, and perhaps have lunch; if there is somewhere to have lunch. We are beginning to see a bit more of our refion now. I will have to take some photos, and post them.


----------



## PurpleFi

Another photo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hope you enjoy your meal.


From me also!


----------



## PurpleFi

One of my hanging baskets


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That suit is very flattering... I'm sure you will look just fine!


Thanks, I just have to get used to wearing something in a style that I am not used to wearing! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> One of my hanging baskets


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> One of my hanging baskets


beautifully chosen. Your work, I presume.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> beautifully chosen. Your work, I presume.


Yep xx


----------



## grandma susan

Helogirls. Ive had a busy busyweek and I think I need a rest!!!! Little car passd her MOT and I got my curtains on Wednesday. I went on a trip to Bridlington with Lynn on Friday. She has a BIG worry at the moment and she just went through the motions but I like to think that I'm there for her and we made the best of things. She has such problems at the moment.

Saturday Stephen and sue came down and finished papering for me. Its lovely, Im so pleased with it. 

I got word from the carpet store to say that my carpet was ready, we came up with Wednesday delivery for me. 

Tomorrow Stephen has put in a days holiday at work and he and Richard are coming to put up my clock , and some photos. Hes also got me a curtain rod for eyelets today so I owe him more money again.

Today John has booked my train fair for when I go to Josephines. I think my credit card is simmering hahaha. I'll have to catch up a bit now. See you soon.


----------



## grandma susan

truthandlight said:


> Hello to everyone!!! Sorry I don't reply to all of your posts on here, but I still do follow along daily.. Don't want to lose you when it changes. Been dealing with finding a home that will care for my 97 yr old MIL. She has had private care for 10 years but has now spent her life long savings and sold her house, so is finally eligible for Medicaid. She will be in a facility soon that has 32 patients.
> 
> I don't often follow the stuff on the main forum, this group of ladies is the best, and most caring... Love you all!!!!!
> 
> I have been to Bridlington in 2001. Enjoyed our stay with a wonderful host family there!!!


Its nice thaqt yiu want to be with us, you are most welcome. What you see, is what you get with us.....please stay


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> You can have some of my bust ! They seem to want to overflow in every direction nowadays. ????


Ive got my own love. I have to move "my girls" to see my shoes.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here are a few photos from yesterday


Lovely photos, love a parade, they used to have a wonderful carnival in Falmouth!! Was that part of your Gurkha community? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely photos, love a parade, they used to have a wonderful carnival in Falmouth!! xxxx


It was fun. Please post photo of you bring Purplexxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Helogirls. Ive had a busy busyweek and I think I need a rest!!!! Little car passd her MOT and I got my curtains on Wednesday. I went on a trip to Bridlington with Lynn on Friday. She has a BIG worry at the moment and she just went through the motions but I like to think that I'm there for her and we made the best of things. She has such problems at the moment.
> 
> Saturday Stephen and sue came down and finished papering for me. Its lovely, Im so pleased with it.
> 
> I got word from the carpet store to say that my carpet was ready, we came up with Wednesday delivery for me.
> 
> Tomorrow Stephen has put in a days holiday at work and he and Richard are coming to put up my clock , and some photos. Hes also got me a curtain rod for eyelets today so I owe him more money again.
> 
> Today John has booked my train fair for when I go to Josephines. I think my credit card is simmering hahaha. I'll have to catch up a bit now. See you soon.


Glad you got your ticket. Xxccx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> TMI ! Lmao tell him to quit humping you unless you want him to lol ????????


you have a way with words bonny lass hahahahahah


----------



## PurpleFi

Our clematis has been lovely this year


----------



## London Girl

Hello, one and all!! Enjoyed the quiz night last night, the hall was packed, 16 tables, which is probably over 100 people!! We weren't placed but finished up with 70/100, the winners got 85/100 so we didn't do too badly! My niece had taken loads of snacks which I resisted at first as I was looking forward to my fish supper but hunger got the best of me!! The fish supper was not as good as in the past, I think it had been kept warm for too long and was a little soggy :sm14: 

For anyone who hasn't seen Facebook, I finished the Colour Run around lunchtime. I really enjoyed it, great to be pelted with great handfuls of coloured powder! :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: Here's some pictures!!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Another photo


Omg that sounds painful, my DS tried the bed of nails at wonderworks, he said it didn't really hurt but I'm still not trying it!


----------



## Mary Diaz

Lovely!!! :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hello, one and all!! Enjoyed the quiz night last night, the hall was packed, 16 tables, which is probably over 100 people!! We weren't placed but finished up with 70/100, the winners got 85/100 so we didn't do too badly! My niece had taken loads of snacks which I resisted at first as I was looking forward to my fish supper but hunger got the best of me!! The fish supper was not as good as in the past, I think it had been kept warm for too long and was a little soggy :sm14:
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen Facebook, I finished the Colour Run around lunchtime. I really enjoyed it, great to be pelted with great handfuls of coloured powder! :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: Here's some pictures!!


These are great, well done to you and Claire.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> There is one thing DH & I wondered about, while we were in USA; and that is about music! We are not really country music people, but the only music we were able to find on the car radio, was country music. I do have to say, tho` that the country music we listened to while we were over there was quite different to what was usually on the radio here, in fact it was nothing like it! We were quite surprised by it!
> 
> I was actually a heavy metal fan, not the stuff they have now tho`, and dh was more into Elvis, and what I call bubblegum music! :sm23: :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


I'm not a fan of music being played really loud all the time when the mood strikes I like to listen to a few certain artists but at a reasonable decibel :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hello, one and all!! Enjoyed the quiz night last night, the hall was packed, 16 tables, which is probably over 100 people!! We weren't placed but finished up with 70/100, the winners got 85/100 so we didn't do too badly! My niece had taken loads of snacks which I resisted at first as I was looking forward to my fish supper but hunger got the best of me!! The fish supper was not as good as in the past, I think it had been kept warm for too long and was a little soggy :sm14:
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen Facebook, I finished the Colour Run around lunchtime. I really enjoyed it, great to be pelted with great handfuls of coloured powder! :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: Here's some pictures!!


That looks like loads of fun!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello, one and all!! Enjoyed the quiz night last night, the hall was packed, 16 tables, which is probably over 100 people!! We weren't placed but finished up with 70/100, the winners got 85/100 so we didn't do too badly! My niece had taken loads of snacks which I resisted at first as I was looking forward to my fish supper but hunger got the best of me!! The fish supper was not as good as in the past, I think it had been kept warm for too long and was a little soggy :sm14:
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen Facebook, I finished the Colour Run around lunchtime. I really enjoyed it, great to be pelted with great handfuls of coloured powder! :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: Here's some pictures!!


Well done! Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I did not sleep last night because I either have an ear ache or my tooth that has the side missing has finally made its self known! So I watched 9 episodes of the 5th season of agents of Shield!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That looks like loads of fun!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! Great photos! xxxooo


Thank you, it was a blast!! xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris! What a shame you can't go on the river trip, it would be a lovely way to spend the evening!!! Enjoy your lunch, I'm sure that if it is in Blackheath, it will be posh nosh!! xxxx


I'm not in Rock Choir now, really miss it. We send Kaz off & we look after the boys, it's her only time away from the boys. We had a very posh nosh, I didn't enjoy it o e bit, too rich for me. I had decided to pay the bill as there was 4 of us. I went to the desk & asked for the bill, I was horrified how much the bill was. We could have had a couple of nights away with what I paid. Still it was my decision & it was good to,be together with my friends. After my party as well, I need to stop spending for a while! Been thinking of you this afternoon.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> I hate when I knit that I continually count. Cannot seem to stop myself. At times I start counting by 5's so I make myself lose count.


I do exactly the same, I drive myself mad!


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Sarah sent me this video this morning... what a nice way to start my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed watching that.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hello, one and all!! Enjoyed the quiz night last night, the hall was packed, 16 tables, which is probably over 100 people!! We weren't placed but finished up with 70/100, the winners got 85/100 so we didn't do too badly! My niece had taken loads of snacks which I resisted at first as I was looking forward to my fish supper but hunger got the best of me!! The fish supper was not as good as in the past, I think it had been kept warm for too long and was a little soggy :sm14:
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen Facebook, I finished the Colour Run around lunchtime. I really enjoyed it, great to be pelted with great handfuls of coloured powder! :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: Here's some pictures!!


I guess better to be covered in colored powder rather than mud. DD #2s Spartan race from yesterday.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Sarah sent me this video this morning... what a nice way to start my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed watching that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> One of my hanging baskets


Beautiful!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hello, one and all!! Enjoyed the quiz night last night, the hall was packed, 16 tables, which is probably over 100 people!! We weren't placed but finished up with 70/100, the winners got 85/100 so we didn't do too badly! My niece had taken loads of snacks which I resisted at first as I was looking forward to my fish supper but hunger got the best of me!! The fish supper was not as good as in the past, I think it had been kept warm for too long and was a little soggy :sm14:
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen Facebook, I finished the Colour Run around lunchtime. I really enjoyed it, great to be pelted with great handfuls of coloured powder! :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: Here's some pictures!!


So pleased you enjoyed it! I haven't spoken to Claire, I know she would have enjoyed it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess better to be covered in colored powder rather than mud. DD #2s Spartan race from yesterday.


Oh yuck. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

I have just spent nearly 7 hours at our local park. We had a huge community event, I was helping out a bit. My DD & her boys were with me, it was a great afternoon. I’m just off to get 2 tired little boys in the bath & then bed they are so tired. I thinkhas sn-stroke as she’s shivering & feels sick. Bye for now.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you enjoyed it! I haven't spoken to Claire, I know she would have enjoyed it.


Yeah, I think we all did, the kids got a bit tired and fed up but they soldiered on!! Will post more pics tomorrow as Claire has just sent me hers!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Good morning, interesting summer we're having so far... next week will have temps of 59-63 degree's for the whole week. Hard to believe I will be lighting the wood stove still as Mr. J doesn't like the chill.

The elk got into one of my raised beds and gave all my wildflowers that were just ready to bloom a hair cut and a lot more he just pulled out and spit on the ground. I replanted and they'll make it as they are tough. Surprising now how much more patience I have with them!

I came across this link for Kaffe Fasset... I love his work! Josephine reminds me of him often with her projects. Have a look at his gallery, it's awesome! http://www.kaffefassett.com

Have a lovely Sunday everyone. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning, interesting summer we're having so far... next week will have temps of 59-63 degree's for the whole week. Hard to believe I will be lighting the wood stove still as Mr. J doesn't like the chill.
> 
> The elk got into one of my raised beds and gave all my wildflowers that were just ready to bloom a hair cut and a lot more he just pulled out and spit on the ground. I replanted and they'll make it as they are tough. Surprising now how much more patience I have with them!
> 
> I came across this link for Kaffe Fasset... I love his work! Josephine reminds me of him often with her projects. Have a look at his gallery, it's awesome! http://www.kaffefassett.com
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone. xoxox


Those darn elk need a good lamping! There is another Kaffe Fasset exhibition in Bath and of course I will be going again. There were a lot of his colours in the carnival yesterday and it has given me an idea for some felt i want to make. Warm hugs to you and John xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> Good morning, interesting summer we're having so far... next week will have temps of 59-63 degree's for the whole week. Hard to believe I will be lighting the wood stove still as Mr. J doesn't like the chill.
> 
> The elk got into one of my raised beds and gave all my wildflowers that were just ready to bloom a hair cut and a lot more he just pulled out and spit on the ground. I replanted and they'll make it as they are tough. Surprising now how much more patience I have with them!
> 
> I came across this link for Kaffe Fasset... I love his work! Josephine reminds me of him often with her projects. Have a look at his gallery, it's awesome! http://www.kaffefassett.com
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone. xoxox


I treaure the books I have of his.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Good morning, interesting summer we're having so far... next week will have temps of 59-63 degree's for the whole week. Hard to believe I will be lighting the wood stove still as Mr. J doesn't like the chill.
> 
> The elk got into one of my raised beds and gave all my wildflowers that were just ready to bloom a hair cut and a lot more he just pulled out and spit on the ground. I replanted and they'll make it as they are tough. Surprising now how much more patience I have with them!
> 
> I came across this link for Kaffe Fasset... I love his work! Josephine reminds me of him often with her projects. Have a look at his gallery, it's awesome! http://www.kaffefassett.com
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone. xoxox


A couple of years ago I went to an amazing exhibition of his work. It was so colourful, I had a wonderful day there.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Those darn elk need a good lamping! There is another Kaffe Fasset exhibition in Bath and of course I will be going again. There were a lot of his colours in the carnival yesterday and it has given me an idea for some felt i want to make. Warm hugs to you and John xxx


Is it in the American museum again, I shall have to go again.


----------



## LondonChris

My GS with June, proud of him today.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Hello, one and all!! Enjoyed the quiz night last night, the hall was packed, 16 tables, which is probably over 100 people!! We weren't placed but finished up with 70/100, the winners got 85/100 so we didn't do too badly! My niece had taken loads of snacks which I resisted at first as I was looking forward to my fish supper but hunger got the best of me!! The fish supper was not as good as in the past, I think it had been kept warm for too long and was a little soggy :sm14:
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen Facebook, I finished the Colour Run around lunchtime. I really enjoyed it, great to be pelted with great handfuls of coloured powder! :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: Here's some pictures!!


Absolutely gorgeous you ! I'm so proud of you my amazing friend ????


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Is it in the American museum again, I shall have to go again.


I thi k it is but will check and let you know. I went to Bath last time. I just loved the floor covering made to his design x


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it was a blast!! xxxxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yuck. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Ditto! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I'm joining Judi and finishing up some WIPs. :sm02: xxxooo


I think you might be finished before I am! I have far more than I thought I had! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Absolutely !! We want to see you rock that suit ????????????


That is still a maybe; besides it is far too cold to have it on for too long (for me anyway, so you will have to be patient). :sm04: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> My dd1 had a oncologist tell her that she was stupid for being vegetarian.. She said fruits were just sugar!
> She won't be going back to her!


What did that Oncologist study, in her student doctor years? Obviously nothing about a vegetarian diet! Although I would never survive on that, I don't eat enough of the foods that a vegetarian needs to eat! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here are a few photos from yesterday


I must have missed what the Parade is for, can someonetell me what it was for? We only have a few things (3) throw the year, that have anything that could be called a parade, and the only one I have seen recently is the Christmas Pagent, which I don't go to now, because it is usually far too hot for me. So I stay home in the cool of the airconditioner. ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Another photo


That would have been good to watch, I have always wanted to see something like that!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> One of my hanging baskets


You have some beautiful plants. DH has got himself a mulching machine, and has mulched all of the previously removed branches, and now he has begun trimming my trees; so I dont know how many are going to be left in my yard! I am a little worried! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hello, one and all!! Enjoyed the quiz night last night, the hall was packed, 16 tables, which is probably over 100 people!! We weren't placed but finished up with 70/100, the winners got 85/100 so we didn't do too badly! My niece had taken loads of snacks which I resisted at first as I was looking forward to my fish supper but hunger got the best of me!! The fish supper was not as good as in the past, I think it had been kept warm for too long and was a little soggy :sm14:
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen Facebook, I finished the Colour Run around lunchtime. I really enjoyed it, great to be pelted with great handfuls of coloured powder! :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: Here's some pictures!!


What fun that looks, glad the colours all washed out! :sm06: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

Thank you for directing me here. I've been knitting for 2 babies to be born soon. Now I've begun a 5 x 7 cross stitch birth announcement. . It will take a miracle. The shower is in 6 days. I forgot to put 2 boxes of dog bones up and my dog ate half a box of bones plus some of the box. I can't find the second box. If she gets sick tonight I'll have to catch the cats which may be impossible. I'm stressed. Also got a letter from my uncle saying my aunt has serious symptoms of alsimers. She's not close enough to visit and I'll probably never see her again. I'm going to catch up a bit and then cross stitch if I don't fall asleep. Crossing my fingers the dog is ok tonight


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> I'm not a fan of music being played really loud all the time when the mood strikes I like to listen to a few certain artists but at a reasonable decibel :sm09:


I went to a small lawn concert last weekend where 3 ladies sang Irish music beautifully. On serius radio I get jazz, bluegrass and blues. I think it depends on the area you're in and where the transmitting towers are located.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> One of my hanging baskets


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Here are a few photos from yesterday


Looks like fun. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Looks like fun. Thanks for the pictures.


Hi Jolly, I have just finished catching up, so I am nnow going to do some knitting, on my latest jacket, and am hoping to have it finished in the next week, or two! I need to be able to wear it now, because it has just become very cold! Have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> You have some beautiful plants. DH has got himself a mulching machine, and has mulched all of the previously removed branches, and now he has begun trimming my trees; so I dont know how many are going to be left in my yard! I am a little worried! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


We are surrounded by 200 yr old trees.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, we are set to have high (by UK standards) temperatures all this week, which looks good for the arts festival.

Today is our last day of preparing our yarn bombing and getting everything sorted for the week end to come.

I may not be around much this week but will pop in when I can. Love you all loads xxx


----------



## jinx

Hi Polly. Hoping the dog was okay through the night. I agree 6 days to do a cross stitch is not enough time. That is too bad about your aunt. That is a terrible disease.


jollypolly said:


> Thank you for directing me here. I've been knitting for 2 babies to be born soon. Now I've begun a 5 x 7 cross stitch birth announcement. . It will take a miracle. The shower is in 6 days. I forgot to put 2 boxes of dog bones up and my dog ate half a box of bones plus some of the box. I can't find the second box. If she gets sick tonight I'll have to catch the cats which may be impossible. I'm stressed. Also got a letter from my uncle saying my aunt has serious symptoms of alsimers. She's not close enough to visit and I'll probably never see her again. I'm going to catch up a bit and then cross stitch if I don't fall asleep. Crossing my fingers the dog is ok tonight


----------



## jinx

Morning. You will have great fun watching all your hard work come together. Pop in when you can and of course please share some pictures. The pictures of the parade were very interesting.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, we are set to have high (by UK standards) temperatures all this week, which looks good for the arts festival.
> 
> Today is our last day of preparing our yarn bombing and getting everything sorted for the week end to come.
> 
> I may not be around much this week but will pop in when I can. Love you all loads xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> You have some beautiful plants. DH has got himself a mulching machine, and has mulched all of the previously removed branches, and now he has begun trimming my trees; so I dont know how many are going to be left in my yard! I am a little worried! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


You've got to watch these boys with their new toys. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, today hopefully is feed-back day from the viewers on Fri. and perhaps an offer from Saturday's. Nearly finished my latest shawlette. It has a picot edge but am wondering if it would look alright just left with the holes instead of sewing up well over 300 stitches. Any suggestions for a different edge? Think I will go over to Ravelry and see if I can find anything. Back later, have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I think we all did, the kids got a bit tired and fed up but they soldiered on!! Will post more pics tomorrow as Claire has just sent me hers!! xxxx


...and here they are!! I may look unhappy, Iwasn't, just trying to get the powder out of my mouth!!


----------



## jinx

Morning. The picot edge is very pretty but a lot of work. Here is hoping offers come from both the viewers and a bidding war starts.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, today hopefully is feed-back day from the viewers on Fri. and perhaps an offer from Saturday's. Nearly finished my latest shawlette. It has a picot edge but am wondering if it would look alright just left with the holes instead of sewing up well over 300 stitches. Any suggestions for a different edge? Think I will go over to Ravelry and see if I can find anything. Back later, have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> ...and here they are!! I may look unhappy, Iwasn't, just trying to get the powder out of my mouth!!


Oh what fun?


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, we are set to have high (by UK standards) temperatures all this week, which looks good for the arts festival.
> 
> Today is our last day of preparing our yarn bombing and getting everything sorted for the week end to come.
> 
> I may not be around much this week but will pop in when I can. Love you all loads xxx


Have fun but look after yourself too! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...and here they are!! I may look unhappy, Iwasn't, just trying to get the powder out of my mouth!!


Who's car did you use to get home or were you hosed down first? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. The picot edge is very pretty but a lot of work. Here is hoping offers come from both the viewers and a bidding war starts.


Yes I think I will do the eyelet row and another row and see how it looks. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Today promises to be a beautiful day weatherwise. Last night I mentioned to my daughter that I had an appointment at the medical center. Surprise, she also has an appointment there today. Times are close enough together that we can carpool. 
Of course we will have to do lunch. Our lunch will be nothing like what you enjoy across the pond. Maybe a salad or pizza or a sandwich and fries. Oops not fries, chips. 
We are expecting good reports from doctor and therapist. Her ruptured disc is becoming less painful. Sons broken foot is not as bothersome as it was last week. Son is finding it hard to help with their move. Hard to carry anything when you are on crutches. 
Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today promises to be a beautiful day weatherwise. Last night I mentioned to my daughter that I had an appointment at the medical center. Surprise, she also has an appointment there today. Times are close enough together that we can carpool.
> Of course we will have to do lunch. Our lunch will be nothing like what you enjoy across the pond. Maybe a salad or pizza or a sandwich and fries. Oops not fries, chips.
> We are expecting good reports from doctor and therapist. Her ruptured disc is becoming less painful. Sons broken foot is not as bothersome as it was last week. Son is finding it hard to help with their move. Hard to carry anything when you are on crutches.
> Happy Monday everyone.


At least things are looking brighter and the weather helps. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> At least things are looking brighter and the weather helps. xx


You are right. Weather helps a lot. I am trying not looking ahead at the weather forecast. Tomorrow is listed as a dangerous weather day. Thunder, lightning, wind, rain, and maybe tornadoes.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Helogirls. Ive had a busy busyweek and I think I need a rest!!!! Little car passd her MOT and I got my curtains on Wednesday. I went on a trip to Bridlington with Lynn on Friday. She has a BIG worry at the moment and she just went through the motions but I like to think that I'm there for her and we made the best of things. She has such problems at the moment.
> 
> Saturday Stephen and sue came down and finished papering for me. Its lovely, Im so pleased with it.
> 
> I got word from the carpet store to say that my carpet was ready, we came up with Wednesday delivery for me.
> 
> Tomorrow Stephen has put in a days holiday at work and he and Richard are coming to put up my clock , and some photos. Hes also got me a curtain rod for eyelets today so I owe him more money again.
> 
> Today John has booked my train fair for when I go to Josephines. I think my credit card is simmering hahaha. I'll have to catch up a bit now. See you soon.


You have been busy, but relaxing times are coming. I'm looking forward to you coming closer.xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You are right. Weather helps a lot. I am trying not looking ahead at the weather forecast. Tomorrow is listed as a dangerous weather day. Thunder, lightning, wind, rain, and maybe tornadoes.


Oh wow, batten down the hatches. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello, one and all!! Enjoyed the quiz night last night, the hall was packed, 16 tables, which is probably over 100 people!! We weren't placed but finished up with 70/100, the winners got 85/100 so we didn't do too badly! My niece had taken loads of snacks which I resisted at first as I was looking forward to my fish supper but hunger got the best of me!! The fish supper was not as good as in the past, I think it had been kept warm for too long and was a little soggy :sm14:
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen Facebook, I finished the Colour Run around lunchtime. I really enjoyed it, great to be pelted with great handfuls of coloured powder! :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: Here's some pictures!!


oooh you are a mucky kid!


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess better to be covered in colored powder rather than mud. DD #2s Spartan race from yesterday.


Now she really IS a mucky kid.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning, interesting summer we're having so far... next week will have temps of 59-63 degree's for the whole week. Hard to believe I will be lighting the wood stove still as Mr. J doesn't like the chill.
> 
> The elk got into one of my raised beds and gave all my wildflowers that were just ready to bloom a hair cut and a lot more he just pulled out and spit on the ground. I replanted and they'll make it as they are tough. Surprising now how much more patience I have with them!
> 
> I came across this link for Kaffe Fasset... I love his work! Josephine reminds me of him often with her projects. Have a look at his gallery, it's awesome! http://www.kaffefassett.com
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone. xoxox


OK> I played that all the way down. Colour overload!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> You have some beautiful plants. DH has got himself a mulching machine, and has mulched all of the previously removed branches, and now he has begun trimming my trees; so I dont know how many are going to be left in my yard! I am a little worried! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


I need a mulching machine. My garden is overrun. As for the back garden - it's going to be a good blackberry season this year.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> ...and here they are!! I may look unhappy, Iwasn't, just trying to get the powder out of my mouth!!


You look wonderful. You almost glow.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I thi k it is but will check and let you know. I went to Bath last time. I just loved the floor covering made to his design x


I think it might be in Wales


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess better to be covered in colored powder rather than mud. DD #2s Spartan race from yesterday.


Yep, give me the coloured powder any day!! :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for directing me here. I've been knitting for 2 babies to be born soon. Now I've begun a 5 x 7 cross stitch birth announcement. . It will take a miracle. The shower is in 6 days. I forgot to put 2 boxes of dog bones up and my dog ate half a box of bones plus some of the box. I can't find the second box. If she gets sick tonight I'll have to catch the cats which may be impossible. I'm stressed. Also got a letter from my uncle saying my aunt has serious symptoms of alsimers. She's not close enough to visit and I'll probably never see her again. I'm going to catch up a bit and then cross stitch if I don't fall asleep. Crossing my fingers the dog is ok tonight


Hope your doggy is ok and the bones don't cause any problems!! So sorry about your aunt. Enjoy your cross stitch!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, we are set to have high (by UK standards) temperatures all this week, which looks good for the arts festival.
> 
> Today is our last day of preparing our yarn bombing and getting everything sorted for the week end to come.
> 
> I may not be around much this week but will pop in when I can. Love you all loads xxx


Have fun and I hope all your hard work is much appreciated by the festival goers!! Don't wear yourself out!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, today hopefully is feed-back day from the viewers on Fri. and perhaps an offer from Saturday's. Nearly finished my latest shawlette. It has a picot edge but am wondering if it would look alright just left with the holes instead of sewing up well over 300 stitches. Any suggestions for a different edge? Think I will go over to Ravelry and see if I can find anything. Back later, have a good one. xx


I've only ever done picot from the start where you pick up and knit in the cast on edge to make the picot, sorry!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Who's car did you use to get home or were you hosed down first? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Er....mine!! And did I think of taking a towel to sit on? No, of course I didn't!! It all vacuumed out though although it feels a bit dusty inside. I think a trip to the car wash for a total clean-up is called for!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today promises to be a beautiful day weatherwise. Last night I mentioned to my daughter that I had an appointment at the medical center. Surprise, she also has an appointment there today. Times are close enough together that we can carpool.
> Of course we will have to do lunch. Our lunch will be nothing like what you enjoy across the pond. Maybe a salad or pizza or a sandwich and fries. Oops not fries, chips.
> We are expecting good reports from doctor and therapist. Her ruptured disc is becoming less painful. Sons broken foot is not as bothersome as it was last week. Son is finding it hard to help with their move. Hard to carry anything when you are on crutches.
> Happy Monday everyone.


So good you will get to spend some girl time with your DD! :sm09: Hope everybody is properly on the mend very soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> oooh you are a mucky kid!


Dirty as a dustbin lid......?!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Just back from Zumba in 27'C, it was a bit warm!! Going for a shower then I shall be off to the charity shop this afternoon, fortunately, the boss won't be there today, yay!!! Catch you al later, keep cool, except for John & Judi, you two keep warm!! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today promises to be a beautiful day weatherwise. Last night I mentioned to my daughter that I had an appointment at the medical center. Surprise, she also has an appointment there today. Times are close enough together that we can carpool.
> Of course we will have to do lunch. Our lunch will be nothing like what you enjoy across the pond. Maybe a salad or pizza or a sandwich and fries. Oops not fries, chips.
> We are expecting good reports from doctor and therapist. Her ruptured disc is becoming less painful. Sons broken foot is not as bothersome as it was last week. Son is finding it hard to help with their move. Hard to carry anything when you are on crutches.
> Happy Monday everyone.


Hope your appts go well, also the lunch. Your poor son will be having trouble, using crutches is no joke, I sympathise, he could've chosen a worst time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We were not the only ones eating strawberries yesterday. Theirs look so much better than what we saw at the strawberry festival. I bought mine in donut and balsamic vinegar form as the fresh strawberries looked awful. The salad made later with Persian lime olive oil and strawberry white balsamic vinegar was delicious. The donut was great with my morning coffee.

The town that had the festival is very cute, but touristy.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I need a mulching machine. My garden is overrun. As for the back garden - it's going to be a good blackberry season this year.


I've got one, trouble is I haven't any garden now to mulch. We hired a good one once, that was ideal.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Yep, give me the coloured powder any day!! :sm24: xxx


Claire & Euan enjoyed themselves & are clean. Euan must of been having a good day as he doesn't like getting dirty.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Dirty as a dustbin lid......?!!! xxx


that's the one. And when he hears the things you did you'll gerra belt from yer da'


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Er....mine!! And did I think of taking a towel to sit on? No, of course I didn't!! It all vacuumed out though although it feels a bit dusty inside. I think a trip to the car wash for a total clean-up is called for!!! xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> that's the one. And when he hears the things you did you'll gerra belt from yer da'


???????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> ???????????


Cilla Black: A Liverpool song. Traditional. From way, way back. It only makes sense in a Liverpool accent I used to sing it to my eldest son. It always made him laugh.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Hope your appts go well, also the lunch. Your poor son will be having trouble, using crutches is no joke, I sympathise, he could've chosen a worst time.


My son agrees with you. This is the worse time of the year to have a broken foot. It is Harley riding weather. Cannot shift with a cast on your left foot.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> We were not the only ones eating strawberries yesterday. Theirs look so much better than what we saw at the strawberry festival. I bought mine in donut and balsamic vinegar form as the fresh strawberries looked awful. The salad made later with Persian lime olive oil and strawberry white balsamic vinegar was delicious. The donut was great with my morning coffee.
> 
> The town that had the festival is very cute, but touristy.


So sweet and the berries look nice also.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Cilla Black: A Liverpool song. Traditional. From way, way back. It only makes sense in a Liverpool accent I used to sing it to my eldest son. It always made him laugh.


Ta, don't recall that one. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I think you might be finished before I am! I have far more than I thought I had! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


I have quite a few, so we may be close. :sm09: :sm16: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:43 am EST and 15'C (59'F). And it's sunny. 
It was a cool dismal weekend with on and off rain. I was able to do the shopping and banking and other chores and then sat and knit. It was perfect weather for that. I was able to do a couple inches on my brioche shawl which is now rows and rows of garter (400 sts + per row). I ran out of cream for my crochet flowers and thought it was going to be difficult to find but the Walmart in Cobourg had a ball so I can keep making the flower squares.
I have nothing planned for today except a call to the vet to find out when I can take the cats in for their shots.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We were not the only ones eating strawberries yesterday. Theirs look so much better than what we saw at the strawberry festival. I bought mine in donut and balsamic vinegar form as the fresh strawberries looked awful. The salad made later with Persian lime olive oil and strawberry white balsamic vinegar was delicious. The donut was great with my morning coffee.
> 
> The town that had the festival is very cute, but touristy.


Those strawberry plants look so much better than ours. Our strawberries are just starting to get to the picking stage. Bowmanville, a town about 15 minute west of us, used to have a strawberry festival, but the strawberry fields were all sold for subdivisions so the festival stopped. The strawberry u-pick farm just north of us isn't open yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just back from Zumba in 27'C, it was a bit warm!! Going for a shower then I shall be off to the charity shop this afternoon, fortunately, the boss won't be there today, yay!!! Catch you al later, keep cool, except for John & Judi, you two keep warm!! xxxxx


Then it'll be great day at the charity shop.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You are right. Weather helps a lot. I am trying not looking ahead at the weather forecast. Tomorrow is listed as a dangerous weather day. Thunder, lightning, wind, rain, and maybe tornadoes.


I hope the worst of the weather passes you by.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today promises to be a beautiful day weatherwise. Last night I mentioned to my daughter that I had an appointment at the medical center. Surprise, she also has an appointment there today. Times are close enough together that we can carpool.
> Of course we will have to do lunch. Our lunch will be nothing like what you enjoy across the pond. Maybe a salad or pizza or a sandwich and fries. Oops not fries, chips.
> We are expecting good reports from doctor and therapist. Her ruptured disc is becoming less painful. Sons broken foot is not as bothersome as it was last week. Son is finding it hard to help with their move. Hard to carry anything when you are on crutches.
> Happy Monday everyone.


Have a nice meet-up with your daughter. I hope your family all heal quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> ...and here they are!! I may look unhappy, Iwasn't, just trying to get the powder out of my mouth!!


You look very colourful. 
You're supposed to close your mouth when you see the powder coming. Good thing you had sunglasses.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, today hopefully is feed-back day from the viewers on Fri. and perhaps an offer from Saturday's. Nearly finished my latest shawlette. It has a picot edge but am wondering if it would look alright just left with the holes instead of sewing up well over 300 stitches. Any suggestions for a different edge? Think I will go over to Ravelry and see if I can find anything. Back later, have a good one. xx


The picot edge isn't too bad compared to some of the edges I've tried. Just have lots of yarn available for it.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> We were not the only ones eating strawberries yesterday. Theirs look so much better than what we saw at the strawberry festival. I bought mine in donut and balsamic vinegar form as the fresh strawberries looked awful. The salad made later with Persian lime olive oil and strawberry white balsamic vinegar was delicious. The donut was great with my morning coffee.
> 
> The town that had the festival is very cute, but touristy.


The girls are adorable and the berries look great! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, we are set to have high (by UK standards) temperatures all this week, which looks good for the arts festival.
> 
> Today is our last day of preparing our yarn bombing and getting everything sorted for the week end to come.
> 
> I may not be around much this week but will pop in when I can. Love you all loads xxx


Don't overdo, I'm sure the yarn bombing will turn out just fine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hi Jolly, I have just finished catching up, so I am nnow going to do some knitting, on my latest jacket, and am hoping to have it finished in the next week, or two! I need to be able to wear it now, because it has just become very cold! Have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


Good knitting weather.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> ...and here they are!! I may look unhappy, Iwasn't, just trying to get the powder out of my mouth!!


Gorgeous photos and I love love your hair like that!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! We've got a bit of drizzle going on here today and it may be that way most of the week. Drizzle and sunbreaks! But, in a few minutes or so we're heading up for a quick overnight trip to Lumby, BC, Canada (a bit north of Kelowna, BC). Mr. Ric has found a duelly axle at a wrecking yard up there that it seems he can't live without, so off we'll go. Will be so fun to get away for even just a couple of days.

We found out late Friday afternoon that Sound Transit is hoping to have a revised offer for their acquisition of our house approved by their director and ready to discuss with our attorneys by Wednesday. We shall see if it's ready by them and if it's any good. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for directing me here. I've been knitting for 2 babies to be born soon. Now I've begun a 5 x 7 cross stitch birth announcement. . It will take a miracle. The shower is in 6 days. I forgot to put 2 boxes of dog bones up and my dog ate half a box of bones plus some of the box. I can't find the second box. If she gets sick tonight I'll have to catch the cats which may be impossible. I'm stressed. Also got a letter from my uncle saying my aunt has serious symptoms of alsimers. She's not close enough to visit and I'll probably never see her again. I'm going to catch up a bit and then cross stitch if I don't fall asleep. Crossing my fingers the dog is ok tonight


If those were the dog bone treats, I wouldn't worry too much about it. She probably got a little more sugar than she should have. She'll probably upchuck the remains of the box somewhere.
Sorry about your aunt. If she has advanced alzheimers then keep in touch with your uncle, he may need someone to talk to.
Good luck with the cross stitch.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You have some beautiful plants. DH has got himself a mulching machine, and has mulched all of the previously removed branches, and now he has begun trimming my trees; so I dont know how many are going to be left in my yard! I am a little worried! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


Maybe suggest that he needs to go help the neighbours clean up their yards?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I must have missed what the Parade is for, can someonetell me what it was for? We only have a few things (3) throw the year, that have anything that could be called a parade, and the only one I have seen recently is the Christmas Pagent, which I don't go to now, because it is usually far too hot for me. So I stay home in the cool of the airconditioner. ????


We have the Canada Day parade that is coming up this weekend, and Remembrance day parade with all the able veterans marching in November, as well as the Santa Claus parade.
At our old house we used to have an Easter parade where all the school kids participated. But I think that stopped when the local school closed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I'm joining Judi and finishing up some WIPs. xxxooo





Xiang said:


> I think you might be finished before I am! I have far more than I thought I had! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


The only way I can keep track of my WIPs is through Ravelry. I've seriously lost track of where all my needles are. Can't start anything new until I free up some needles.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The only way I can keep track of my WIPs is through Ravelry. I've seriously lost track of where all my needles are. Can't start anything new until I free up some needles.


I haven't quite reached that point yet, but I'm probably getting close. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning, interesting summer we're having so far... next week will have temps of 59-63 degree's for the whole week. Hard to believe I will be lighting the wood stove still as Mr. J doesn't like the chill.
> 
> The elk got into one of my raised beds and gave all my wildflowers that were just ready to bloom a hair cut and a lot more he just pulled out and spit on the ground. I replanted and they'll make it as they are tough. Surprising now how much more patience I have with them!
> 
> I came across this link for Kaffe Fasset... I love his work! Josephine reminds me of him often with her projects. Have a look at his gallery, it's awesome! http://www.kaffefassett.com
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone. xoxox


Sorry about the elk and your wildflowers. My DD planted wildflowers in the middle garden because they can take being mowed by the rabbits.
You and Mr J. stay warm. It's been a weird spring and summer so far.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess better to be covered in colored powder rather than mud. DD #2s Spartan race from yesterday.


Congratulations to DD #2. The smiles say it all.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I'm not in Rock Choir now, really miss it. We send Kaz off & we look after the boys, it's her only time away from the boys. We had a very posh nosh, I didn't enjoy it o e bit, too rich for me. I had decided to pay the bill as there was 4 of us. I went to the desk & asked for the bill, I was horrified how much the bill was. We could have had a couple of nights away with what I paid. Still it was my decision & it was good to,be together with my friends. After my party as well, I need to stop spending for a while! Been thinking of you this afternoon.


ouch. The company was good though.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I did not sleep last night because I either have an ear ache or my tooth that has the side missing has finally made its self known! So I watched 9 episodes of the 5th season of agents of Shield!


I hope you're feeling better soon and it doesn't get any worse.
I'm so lost on Agents of Shield. I've missed too many episodes.


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning I woke with my tooth and ear still hurting but I believe it is my tooth as some more of it broke off this morning so I am trying to get a dentist appointment!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photos and I love love your hair like that!!!!! xxxxxxx


ha ha. Yes, it's your favourite colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I woke with my tooth and ear still hurting but I believe it is my tooth as some more of it broke off this morning so I am trying to get a dentist appointment!


Go quickly before anything gets infected.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got a bit of drizzle going on here today and it may be that way most of the week. Drizzle and sunbreaks! But, in a few minutes or so we're heading up for a quick overnight trip to Lumby, BC, Canada (a bit north of Kelowna, BC). Mr. Ric has found a duelly axle at a wrecking yard up there that it seems he can't live without, so off we'll go. Will be so fun to get away for even just a couple of days.
> 
> We found out late Friday afternoon that Sound Transit is hoping to have a revised offer for their acquisition of our house approved by their director and ready to discuss with our attorneys by Wednesday. We shall see if it's ready by them and if it's any good. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have fun in Canada again. I hope you don't have too much of a hold up at the border.
I hope the discussion on Wednesday is good and you can get on with it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm signing off for now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you're feeling better soon and it doesn't get any worse.
> I'm so lost on Agents of Shield. I've missed too many episodes.


I've been watching them on Netflix I never watched it till about 2months ago and I have almost finished watching all 5 seasons so far going to have to find out when it starts again and record it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> The girls are adorable and the berries look great! xxxooo


They are real sweeties and I want some of those strawberries. The ones here are pretty awful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photos and I love love your hair like that!!!!! xxxxxxx


Me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations to DD #2. The smiles say it all.


She loves that stuff; not me. I mucked in too many fields and barn yard pens.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I woke with my tooth and ear still hurting but I believe it is my tooth as some more of it broke off this morning so I am trying to get a dentist appointment!


Sorry about your tooth. Wise decision to get it taken care of quickly. It can only get worse without treatment.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The picot edge isn't too bad compared to some of the edges I've tried. Just have lots of yarn available for it.


It's the sewing that put me off so have just left the row of holes and a couple of rows then cast off. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got a bit of drizzle going on here today and it may be that way most of the week. Drizzle and sunbreaks! But, in a few minutes or so we're heading up for a quick overnight trip to Lumby, BC, Canada (a bit north of Kelowna, BC). Mr. Ric has found a duelly axle at a wrecking yard up there that it seems he can't live without, so off we'll go. Will be so fun to get away for even just a couple of days.
> 
> We found out late Friday afternoon that Sound Transit is hoping to have a revised offer for their acquisition of our house approved by their director and ready to discuss with our attorneys by Wednesday. We shall see if it's ready by them and if it's any good. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Maybe we will progress together. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We were not the only ones eating strawberries yesterday. Theirs look so much better than what we saw at the strawberry festival. I bought mine in donut and balsamic vinegar form as the fresh strawberries looked awful. The salad made later with Persian lime olive oil and strawberry white balsamic vinegar was delicious. The donut was great with my morning coffee.
> 
> The town that had the festival is very cute, but touristy.


I can smell those strawberries!! When my kids were small, a local farm would pick up the ladies from my housing development in a rickety old bus and we would pick strawberries all day while our kids were looked after in a scruffy old barn by scruffy old ladies!! The kids were all fine, although very dirty but it was years before I could stand the smell of strawberries!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Claire & Euan enjoyed themselves & are clean. Euan must of been having a good day as he doesn't like getting dirty.


He dodged a couple of the colour stations but I don't blame him, enough was enough!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> that's the one. And when he hears the things you did you'll gerra belt from yer da'


Good old Cilla and a Liverpool Lullaby!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Cilla Black: A Liverpool song. Traditional. From way, way back. It only makes sense in a Liverpool accent I used to sing it to my eldest son. It always made him laugh.


Sorry, just repeated your answer, almost!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ta, don't recall that one. xx







xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You look very colourful.
> You're supposed to close your mouth when you see the powder coming. Good thing you had sunglasses.


They were dished out to us as we registered and they are UV400 too!!! I have trouble keeping my mouth shut at any time!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photos and I love love your hair like that!!!!! xxxxxxx


Yes, I thought you might!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got a bit of drizzle going on here today and it may be that way most of the week. Drizzle and sunbreaks! But, in a few minutes or so we're heading up for a quick overnight trip to Lumby, BC, Canada (a bit north of Kelowna, BC). Mr. Ric has found a duelly axle at a wrecking yard up there that it seems he can't live without, so off we'll go. Will be so fun to get away for even just a couple of days.
> 
> We found out late Friday afternoon that Sound Transit is hoping to have a revised offer for their acquisition of our house approved by their director and ready to discuss with our attorneys by Wednesday. We shall see if it's ready by them and if it's any good. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Enjoy your trip to Lumby and I hope the duelly axle thingy is all Mr Ric hopes it will be!! Waiting with baited breath for some fantastic news on Wednesday!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have the Canada Day parade that is coming up this weekend, and Remembrance day parade with all the able veterans marching in November, as well as the Santa Claus parade.
> At our old house we used to have an Easter parade where all the school kids participated. But I think that stopped when the local school closed.


Many towns in the UK have a summer festival which often includes a carnival or parade, I think it is to bring people into town to spend their money!! Go on, call me cynical!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The only way I can keep track of my WIPs is through Ravelry. I've seriously lost track of where all my needles are. Can't start anything new until I free up some needles.


That's when you know it's time to get a grip and get some stuff finished and off the needles!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Stephen and Richard have worked hard again today. They have taken my old carpet up and also put my curtains up with a new rail. Grandads photo has gone on the wall and my clock. The men come on Wednesday and hopefully thats it!!!! The rest of the photos can be put up at a later date and Im on the runnung for some wall lights.

I didnt do S and B. and its been a beautiful warm day. Marg and John have gone to Torquay and I hope it stays nice for them.

Hope everyone is OK. x


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I woke with my tooth and ear still hurting but I believe it is my tooth as some more of it broke off this morning so I am trying to get a dentist appointment!


It could be affecting your ear if there are nerves involved. Get it sorted out dear, you will feel much better!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Stephen and Richard have worked hard again today. They have taken my old carpet up and also put my curtains up with a new rail. Grandads photo has gone on the wall and my clock. The men come on Wednesday and hopefully thats it!!!! The rest of the photos can be put up at a later date and Im on the runnung for some wall lights.
> 
> I didnt do S and B. and its been a beautiful warm day. Marg and John have gone to Torquay and I hope it stays nice for them.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK. x


Glad your room is progressing well now, it's going to be lovely when it's all finished and Albert will be looking on approvingly from his picture frame!! xxxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today promises to be a beautiful day weatherwise. Last night I mentioned to my daughter that I had an appointment at the medical center. Surprise, she also has an appointment there today. Times are close enough together that we can carpool.
> Of course we will have to do lunch. Our lunch will be nothing like what you enjoy across the pond. Maybe a salad or pizza or a sandwich and fries. Oops not fries, chips.
> We are expecting good reports from doctor and therapist. Her ruptured disc is becoming less painful. Sons broken foot is not as bothersome as it was last week. Son is finding it hard to help with their move. Hard to carry anything when you are on crutches.
> Happy Monday everyone.


Have a good appointment and a nice afternoon Jinx. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> OK> I played that all the way down. Colour overload!!!!


All my walls are white or old wallpaper... I'd go for some colour! xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> You look wonderful. You almost glow.


That's an understatement!!!! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> We were not the only ones eating strawberries yesterday. Theirs look so much better than what we saw at the strawberry festival. I bought mine in donut and balsamic vinegar form as the fresh strawberries looked awful. The salad made later with Persian lime olive oil and strawberry white balsamic vinegar was delicious. The donut was great with my morning coffee.
> 
> The town that had the festival is very cute, but touristy.


Kids and strawberries... they go together so well! Lovely photo's Jeanette. xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the elk and your wildflowers. My DD planted wildflowers in the middle garden because they can take being mowed by the rabbits.
> You and Mr J. stay warm. It's been a weird spring and summer so far.


Thank you Mav, and you're right I'm sure the heat is just hiding around the corner! xxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I woke with my tooth and ear still hurting but I believe it is my tooth as some more of it broke off this morning so I am trying to get a dentist appointment!


A 2 for 1... and not nice. Hope you are feeling better soon Lisa. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dDWEIvbZkY
> 
> xxxx


Lovely voice she has. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Stephen and Richard have worked hard again today. They have taken my old carpet up and also put my curtains up with a new rail. Grandads photo has gone on the wall and my clock. The men come on Wednesday and hopefully thats it!!!! The rest of the photos can be put up at a later date and Im on the runnung for some wall lights.
> 
> I didnt do S and B. and its been a beautiful warm day. Marg and John have gone to Torquay and I hope it stays nice for them.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK. x


Sounds like everything is coming along nicely now! xox


----------



## Islander

A cool windy overcast 63 degree's here. A few days of rain in store... at least the lawns will stay green. 
Yellow finches arrived yesterday! Have to get out some birdbath's for the robins, saw them trying to take a bath in the sprinkler. If I could find the right bottom I would make a mosaic birdbath as I have saved a lot of broken vintage china for the project. Maybe I'll get the largest clay pottery saucer I can find and waterproof it first. Have a good Monday sisters. xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Sounds like everything is coming along nicely now! xox


Thankyou Trish. Im beginning to see the light. A new beginning.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> A cool windy overcast 63 degree's here. A few days of rain in store... at least the lawns will stay green.
> Yellow finches arrived yesterday! Have to get out some birdbath's for the robins, saw them trying to take a bath in the sprinkler. If I could find the right bottom I would make a mosaic birdbath as I have saved a lot of broken vintage china for the project. Maybe I'll get the largest clay pottery saucer I can find and waterproof it first. Have a good Monday sisters. xoxo


Got near the 80F here today, too hot to do anything but wonderful to see the sun. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorry, just repeated your answer, almost!!!


You gave it the right name.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Have a good appointment and a nice afternoon Jinx. xoxox


Thank you. We did have a nice time chatting with each other. Dr. appointments were all good news. We have had very few nice days weatherwise that today was a real joy.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Go quickly before anything gets infected.


I was not fast enough it's an infection and so I have to take antibiotics for a week and the they are going to pull it Tuesday!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thank you. We did have a nice time chatting with each other. Dr. appointments were all good news. We have had very few nice days weatherwise that today was a real joy.


Glad all was good, even the weather. xx :sm24:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photos and I love love your hair like that!!!!! xxxxxxx


Of course you do! :sm02: xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got a bit of drizzle going on here today and it may be that way most of the week. Drizzle and sunbreaks! But, in a few minutes or so we're heading up for a quick overnight trip to Lumby, BC, Canada (a bit north of Kelowna, BC). Mr. Ric has found a duelly axle at a wrecking yard up there that it seems he can't live without, so off we'll go. Will be so fun to get away for even just a couple of days.
> 
> We found out late Friday afternoon that Sound Transit is hoping to have a revised offer for their acquisition of our house approved by their director and ready to discuss with our attorneys by Wednesday. We shall see if it's ready by them and if it's any good. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


What's Mr Ric going to do with a duelly axle... making a trailer? Oh please take photo's , I'd like to see what Lumby is like! Good luck with the come back offer! xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Got near the 80F here today, too hot to do anything but wonderful to see the sun. xx


Do you ever knit outside? Enjoy that lovely sun! Hope this is a rewarding week for you as well. :sm17: xxx


----------



## pacer

London Girl said:


> ...and here they are!! I may look unhappy, Iwasn't, just trying to get the powder out of my mouth!!


Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Important for us to remember.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> ...and here they are!! I may look unhappy, Iwasn't, just trying to get the powder out of my mouth!!


June I'd say this is as close as you're going to get to a Holi Festival, another notch in your belt girl! :sm24: xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Trish. Im beginning to see the light. A new beginning.


You're our gem. ???? Love you!


----------



## linkan

I think im caught up . Today was a good day really, i had sweet pea and she was sweet as pie like always. 

But for some reason.. I don't know what, i just feel tense , uneasy. Like waiting for the other shoe to drop kind of upset. 
That nagging feeling that somewhere something in your world is not right. 
And i can't shake it ! It's been here all day just hovering over me.
Didn't help that i rolled over in my sleep and thought i broke my shoulder prosthetic...again. So that woke me up crying. For about two hours , then the pain meds finally kicked in. 
I almost didn't say anything... But what the hell. It's probably the reason.

Tomorrow is DH's birthday , he's going to be 45. I'm two years older than he is.

I'm going to take sweet pea to the movies to see the new incredibles.
And then I'm gonna make him a shepherd's pie for dinner. 

I hope all of you are having a better day than i did.
Love Ya'll lots
Xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun in Canada again. I hope you don't have too much of a hold up at the border.
> I hope the discussion on Wednesday is good and you can get on with it.


No border holdup at all. We came over at Sumas -- much easier. It's absolutely beautiful up here!

Hopefully the discussion will actually happen on Wednesday. Thanks for your support! xxxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> They are real sweeties and I want some of those strawberries. The ones here are pretty awful.


We're lucky that we usually have pretty good strawberries here. Those look good. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Maybe we will progress together. xx :sm24:


That would be awesome! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your trip to Lumby and I hope the duelly axle thingy is all Mr Ric hopes it will be!! Waiting with baited breath for some fantastic news on Wednesday!!! xxxxx


Thanks! I hope they actually have something on Wednesday. So far they haven't been very good on their follow through. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Stephen and Richard have worked hard again today. They have taken my old carpet up and also put my curtains up with a new rail. Grandads photo has gone on the wall and my clock. The men come on Wednesday and hopefully thats it!!!! The rest of the photos can be put up at a later date and Im on the runnung for some wall lights.
> 
> I didnt do S and B. and its been a beautiful warm day. Marg and John have gone to Torquay and I hope it stays nice for them.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK. x


Sounds like a wonderfully successful day! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Got near the 80F here today, too hot to do anything but wonderful to see the sun. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I was not fast enough it's an infection and so I have to take antibiotics for a week and the they are going to pull it Tuesday!


Glad you got in and got some ABS and that it will come out next week. :sm24: Sending many healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> What's Mr Ric going to do with a duelly axle... making a trailer? Oh please take photo's , I'd like to see what Lumby is like! Good luck with the come back offer! xox


He's putting together a truck and converting the original from single axle to duelly. He's crazy. :sm09: I'll see what I can do about photos but no promises. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Important for us to remember.


Great quote! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I think im caught up . Today was a good day really, i had sweet pea and she was sweet as pie like always.
> 
> But for some reason.. I don't know what, i just feel tense , uneasy. Like waiting for the other shoe to drop kind of upset.
> That nagging feeling that somewhere something in your world is not right.
> And i can't shake it ! It's been here all day just hovering over me.
> Didn't help that i rolled over in my sleep and thought i broke my shoulder prosthetic...again. So that woke me up crying. For about two hours , then the pain meds finally kicked in.
> I almost didn't say anything... But what the hell. It's probably the reason.
> 
> Tomorrow is DH's birthday , he's going to be 45. I'm two years older than he is.
> 
> I'm going to take sweet pea to the movies to see the new incredibles.
> And then I'm gonna make him a shepherd's pie for dinner.
> 
> I hope all of you are having a better day than i did.
> Love Ya'll lots
> Xoxox


Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs! Happy birthday to your DH! x


----------



## Xiang

Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


----------



## jinx

It looks even better than I thought it would.


Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> We are surrounded by 200 yr old trees.


The oldest trees where I live, would be about 70 years, at a push; if they were anywhere near 200 years, he wouldn't be going anywhere near them, but my trees might only be 10 years at most!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Got near the 80F here today, too hot to do anything but wonderful to see the sun. xx


Good morning, Jacky, I was wondering if being in the hills keeps it cooler, even when the sun is hot? I'm sure you know that living in a built up area as I do, the heat gets trapped and makes it soooo stuffy! We have 27'C here today and it's not quite uncomfortably hot!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thank you. We did have a nice time chatting with each other. Dr. appointments were all good news. We have had very few nice days weatherwise that today was a real joy.


Sounds like a happy day all round, can't be bad!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I was not fast enough it's an infection and so I have to take antibiotics for a week and the they are going to pull it Tuesday!


Well at least you've got the ball rolling and I really hope the Abs kick in really fast. Did the dentist think the tooth was also causing your earache? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

pacer said:


> Looks like you had a great time.


Hi Pacer, good to see you here! I didn't expect to, was kinda dreading it but I _did_ have a great time. I think the kid in me enjoyed getting 'dirty' and knowing I wasn't going to get told off!!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Important for us to remember.


Good thought Jeanette!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> June I'd say this is as close as you're going to get to a Holi Festival, another notch in your belt girl! :sm24: xoxo


I hadn't thought of that but you're quite right, I'm guessing that is mainly what they make this coloured powder for, I did wonder!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I think im caught up . Today was a good day really, i had sweet pea and she was sweet as pie like always.
> 
> But for some reason.. I don't know what, i just feel tense , uneasy. Like waiting for the other shoe to drop kind of upset.
> That nagging feeling that somewhere something in your world is not right.
> And i can't shake it ! It's been here all day just hovering over me.
> Didn't help that i rolled over in my sleep and thought i broke my shoulder prosthetic...again. So that woke me up crying. For about two hours , then the pain meds finally kicked in.
> I almost didn't say anything... But what the hell. It's probably the reason.
> 
> Tomorrow is DH's birthday , he's going to be 45. I'm two years older than he is.
> 
> I'm going to take sweet pea to the movies to see the new incredibles.
> And then I'm gonna make him a shepherd's pie for dinner.
> 
> I hope all of you are having a better day than i did.
> Love Ya'll lots
> Xoxox


Good morning darling, sorry you are getting that feeling of foreboding, hope it passes quickly and without dumping anything on you!! In case I forget to say it tomorrow,Happy Birthday to the other Mr Rick, I'm sure he will enjoy the shepherds pie!! Big hugs to you love!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> No border holdup at all. We came over at Sumas -- much easier. It's absolutely beautiful up here!
> 
> Hopefully the discussion will actually happen on Wednesday. Thanks for your support! xxxxooo


Sounds lovely, photos, if you can? Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


You look fabulous, that colour is great on you and I love that slightly complicated neckline!! You go girl!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Do you ever knit outside? Enjoy that lovely sun! Hope this is a rewarding week for you as well. :sm17: xxx


No it would be way to hot, I stay in the nice cool lounge. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, Jacky, I was wondering if being in the hills keeps it cooler, even when the sun is hot? I'm sure you know that living in a built up area as I do, the heat gets trapped and makes it soooo stuffy! We have 27'C here today and it's not quite uncomfortably hot!! xxxx


Hot again here today, lovely, there's a nice breeze out the front in the shade but getting hot on the sun terrace. I can usually find a cool place somewhere. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales again. Waiting for the surveyor to come from interested party two. Saturday"s viewers have put in an offer £35,000 under the asking price. Needless to say they have been told to go forth and try a more realistic offer. I know I want to move but I'm not that desperate. Dinner is all ready, risotto which takes ages to cook but worth the effort. Back later, enjoy your day. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


Looking good Judy. It's a wonderful colour on you as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales again. Waiting for the surveyor to come from interested party two. Saturday"s viewers have put in an offer £35,000 under the asking price. Needless to say they have been told to go forth and try a more realistic offer. I know I want to move but I'm not that desperate. Dinner is all ready, risotto which takes ages to cook but worth the effort. Back later, enjoy your day. xx


That is way too much of a difference. Just cheeky. I hope it doesn't mean they can't afford the real price.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You've got to watch these boys with their new toys. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Yes, they can be quite dangerous to plants! He has done a good job, getting rid of all of the branches that have been in the yard for a number of years; and he has begun trimming a couple of the trees also. I don't mind the trimming, but I really don't want the trees gone; because they provide shelter dor the birds, and animals, that frequent our yard; and they might leave if the trees are gone!????????

I havee pointed out the trees that I want to keep, and I might be able to plant a few different plants, and get some fruit, for the gks to watch grow, and eat when it is ripe, hopefully!

:sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree

It looks great.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You look fabulous, that colour is great on you and I love that slightly complicated neckline!! You go girl!!! xxxx


Thanks June, I am quite happy with the top, but not the pants, they are nothing like they are supposed to be; so am beginning to look for something, in a similar colour, to replace the shorts. I have pinned the top, for some small adjustments, to make the top fit better, then they will be ready to wear! ????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I am quite happy with the top, but not the pants, they are nothing like they are supposed to be; so am beginning to look for something, in a similar colour, to replace the shorts. I have pinned the top, for some small adjustments, to make the top fit better, then they will be ready to wear! ????????


They do sell separates for tankini suits. I have a set now where I can wear either the boy shorts, brief, or skirt. I prefer the boy shorts.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Looking good Judy. It's a wonderful colour on you as well.


Thanks Janet, I am actually looking fforward to going swimming with at least one dd, this summer! These are the first time I have bought actual bathers, for about 40 odd years! :sm06: :sm06: ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> They do sell separates for tankini suits. I have a set now where I can wear either the boy shorts, brief, or skirt. I prefer the boy shorts.


This set was supposed to come with shorts similar in length to board shorts, but came with shorrts similar to the boy legs, but not as nice looking, so that is what I am looking for. I have swwn the tankini sets, but I am not psychologically ready, or able, to wear those yet; I am working upt to something like those; but for now, I can hide in plain sight, in my swim dress! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, today hopefully is feed-back day from the viewers on Fri. and perhaps an offer from Saturday's. Nearly finished my latest shawlette. It has a picot edge but am wondering if it would look alright just left with the holes instead of sewing up well over 300 stitches. Any suggestions for a different edge? Think I will go over to Ravelry and see if I can find anything. Back later, have a good one. xx


Is the edging made separately, if I wanted that, or any, edging, I would knit it straight onto the shawlette, if possible! I try not to have any sewing together of my projects, unless it is totally unavoidable! I hope you find something alternative, that you like. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ...and here they are!! I may look unhappy, Iwasn't, just trying to get the powder out of my mouth!!


Don't know about unhappy, but you are very colourful! :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> At least things are looking brighter and the weather helps. xx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> You are right. Weather helps a lot. I am trying not looking ahead at the weather forecast. Tomorrow is listed as a dangerous weather day. Thunder, lightning, wind, rain, and maybe tornadoes.


I really do not envy you, for your weather. We do have tornadoes, but they are only babies, compared to what you get, sometimes they are so small, they are called whirly winds, or a whirly whirly; I didn't even contemplate that they would be related to tornadoes, because they are so small, they don't even damage small plants! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I need a mulching machine. My garden is overrun. As for the back garden - it's going to be a good blackberry season this year.


I love all types of berries, but I just can't grow them here, it is far too dry, and hot! I am looking in the native plants, for this region, to see what might be available in fruiting plants; to try to grow them in my yard!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hope your doggy is ok and the bones don't cause any problems!! So sorry about your aunt. Enjoy your cross stitch!!xxxx


From me allso, Polly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Er....mine!! And did I think of taking a towel to sit on? No, of course I didn't!! It all vacuumed out though although it feels a bit dusty inside. I think a trip to the car wash for a total clean-up is called for!!! xxxx


That would allow your mind to believe that all of the powder has been removed! :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Just back from Zumba in 27'C, it was a bit warm!! Going for a shower then I shall be off to the charity shop this afternoon, fortunately, the boss won't be there today, yay!!! Catch you al later, keep cool, except for John & Judi, you two keep warm!! xxxxx


Who is John? ????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> We were not the only ones eating strawberries yesterday. Theirs look so much better than what we saw at the strawberry festival. I bought mine in donut and balsamic vinegar form as the fresh strawberries looked awful. The salad made later with Persian lime olive oil and strawberry white balsamic vinegar was delicious. The donut was great with my morning coffee.
> 
> The town that had the festival is very cute, but touristy.


They look delicious, I can almost taste them!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I have quite a few, so we may be close. :sm09: :sm16: :sm24: xxxooo


 :sm06: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good knitting weather.


Definitely is! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The only way I can keep track of my WIPs is through Ravelry. I've seriously lost track of where all my needles are. Can't start anything new until I free up some needles.


I have just gone through a lot of bags, that I had forgotten about, and found some very interesting projects! I think some of rhem might be getting tinked, and repurposed! :sm11: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you're feeling better soon and it doesn't get any worse.
> I'm so lost on Agents of Shield. I've missed too many episodes.





binkbrice said:


> I've been watching them on Netflix I never watched it till about 2months ago and I have almost finished watching all 5 seasons so far going to have to find out when it starts again and record it!


What is this seriesmabout, I am looking for a new series to watch, that I might find interesting.

At thee moment, I am watching 'Sue Perkins and the Chimp Sanctuary', about Chimps who have been retired from Research Centres, and they try not to have any baby chimps born, so the males are given vasectomies ,which don't always work, so they have had 3 babies born! The reason behind not wanting any babies being born, is so that there is no chance of any Chimps who are being retired from where they are presently, will have a place to go to live in much better conditions; more like their natural environment! These Chimps are learning how to be a normal Chimp. I hate that they were used for research!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


It (and you) look great, Judi! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It (and you) look great, Judi! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, once I put the top on, to get my dd to help me adjust it, where needed, I did begin to feel more comfortable wearing the top. ????????


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> He's putting together a truck and converting the original from single axle to duelly. He's crazy. :sm09: I'll see what I can do about photos but no promises. :sm02: xxxooo


Mr J assures me Mr Ric isn't crazy haha! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Who is John? ????


John belongs to me I think! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales again. Waiting for the surveyor to come from interested party two. Saturday"s viewers have put in an offer £35,000 under the asking price. Needless to say they have been told to go forth and try a more realistic offer. I know I want to move but I'm not that desperate. Dinner is all ready, risotto which takes ages to cook but worth the effort. Back later, enjoy your day. xx


When we sold our property to get this house, we told the realtor we were not taking offers, we knew what we wanted as it was the prime lot. When the call came to sign the contract, he had his wife with him, a new realtor and told her he was going to show her how to close a deal. Low and behold there was an offer and it was a lot LESS !
Mr J looked at it... got up and walked out, not a word said. I just looked at them and shrugged my shoulders, smiled and headed for the door. The look on his wife's face was priceless. An hour later we got the phone call.... they gave us what we wanted. So there! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


Judi, you look wonderful in your bather, have no fears! The colour is marvellous for you! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> What is this seriesmabout, I am looking for a new series to watch, that I might find interesting.
> 
> At thee moment, I am watching 'Sue Perkins and the Chimp Sanctuary', about Chimps who have been retired from Research Centres, and they try not to have any baby chimps born, so the males are given vasectomies ,which don't always work, so they have had 3 babies born! The reason behind not wanting any babies being born, is so that there is no chance of any Chimps who are being retired from where they are presently, will have a place to go to live in much better conditions; more like their natural environment! These Chimps are learning how to be a normal Chimp. I hate that they were used for research!


That sounds fascinating. Shall try and find it on Kody. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I think im caught up . Today was a good day really, i had sweet pea and she was sweet as pie like always.
> 
> But for some reason.. I don't know what, i just feel tense , uneasy. Like waiting for the other shoe to drop kind of upset.
> That nagging feeling that somewhere something in your world is not right.
> And i can't shake it ! It's been here all day just hovering over me.
> Didn't help that i rolled over in my sleep and thought i broke my shoulder prosthetic...again. So that woke me up crying. For about two hours , then the pain meds finally kicked in.
> I almost didn't say anything... But what the hell. It's probably the reason.
> 
> Tomorrow is DH's birthday , he's going to be 45. I'm two years older than he is.
> 
> I'm going to take sweet pea to the movies to see the new incredibles.
> And then I'm gonna make him a shepherd's pie for dinner.
> 
> I hope all of you are having a better day than i did.
> Love Ya'll lots
> Xoxox


Hope today is a better day for you my friend. A very happy ???? birthday to your DH. I know he is going to love your Shepherd's pie because you made it from your heart! xox


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> When we sold our property to get this house, we told the realtor we were not taking offers, we knew what we wanted as it was the prime lot. When the call came to sign the contract, he had his wife with him, a new realtor and told her he was going to show her how to close a deal. Low and behold there was an offer and it was a lot LESS !
> Mr J looked at it... got up and walked out, not a word said. I just looked at them and shrugged my shoulders, smiled and headed for the door. The look on his wife's face was priceless. An hour later we got the phone call.... they gave us what we wanted. So there! xoxox


Good for you.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Judi, you look wonderful in your bather, have no fears! The colour is marvellous for you! xoxox


Thanks Trish, I like how they look, and blue is one of the few colours that I wear a lot! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

I am now going to finish watching one more program, then will be going to bed. Have a good day. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> John belongs to me I think! xoxo


Or me. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


That looks really lovely on you Judi xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a busy morning typing lists, sending emails and making 10 jars of summer marmalade.
Now having a glass of rose????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EST and 19'C (66'F). Sunny and breezy. 
Yesterday was a lovely day too so we trimmed up all the bushes. Now you can see the back yard from the back door instead of looking at a massive bush. It was also a good day for knitting and I did several more rows on my WTF brioche shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning typing lists, sending emails and making 10 jars of summer marmalade.
> Now having a glass of rose????????


Nice reward for a busy morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> When we sold our property to get this house, we told the realtor we were not taking offers, we knew what we wanted as it was the prime lot. When the call came to sign the contract, he had his wife with him, a new realtor and told her he was going to show her how to close a deal. Low and behold there was an offer and it was a lot LESS !
> Mr J looked at it... got up and walked out, not a word said. I just looked at them and shrugged my shoulders, smiled and headed for the door. The look on his wife's face was priceless. An hour later we got the phone call.... they gave us what we wanted. So there! xoxox


I wonder if the wife got the lesson on how to close a deal?
Good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> What is this seriesmabout, I am looking for a new series to watch, that I might find interesting.
> 
> At thee moment, I am watching 'Sue Perkins and the Chimp Sanctuary', about Chimps who have been retired from Research Centres, and they try not to have any baby chimps born, so the males are given vasectomies ,which don't always work, so they have had 3 babies born! The reason behind not wanting any babies being born, is so that there is no chance of any Chimps who are being retired from where they are presently, will have a place to go to live in much better conditions; more like their natural environment! These Chimps are learning how to be a normal Chimp. I hate that they were used for research!


'Sue Perkins and the Chimp Sanctuary' sounds interesting.
'Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D' is from the comic book world about a secret organization of spys and superheroes that protects the world. I like the leader of S.H.I.E.L.D., Phil Coulson, played by Clark Gregg. He played bit parts in a number of the comic book movies and he got the lead in this series.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have just gone through a lot of bags, that I had forgotten about, and found some very interesting projects! I think some of rhem might be getting tinked, and repurposed! :sm11: :sm09: :sm09:


I usually do that once a year, just after New Year's Day, but I think a mid-year purge may be necessary this year. I really have startitis. I start too many projects and lose interest or find a problem and let them lie.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love all types of berries, but I just can't grow them here, it is far too dry, and hot! I am looking in the native plants, for this region, to see what might be available in fruiting plants; to try to grow them in my yard!


Have you ever tried the fruit from the prickly pear? They love dryness but don't care about temperature. We can even grow them in Ontario, and I've seen the same cactus in Florida.
I've always thought they taste like one BIG berry.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I really do not envy you, for your weather. We do have tornadoes, but they are only babies, compared to what you get, sometimes they are so small, they are called whirly winds, or a whirly whirly; I didn't even contemplate that they would be related to tornadoes, because they are so small, they don't even damage small plants! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


I've never like tornadoes or hurricanes or straight line winds. They all do too much damage.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Is the edging made separately, if I wanted that, or any, edging, I would knit it straight onto the shawlette, if possible! I try not to have any sewing together of my projects, unless it is totally unavoidable! I hope you find something alternative, that you like. xoxoxo


I try to avoid seaming too. I'm not going to be a happy camper when it comes time to stitch together all my crochet flower squares.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales again. Waiting for the surveyor to come from interested party two. Saturday"s viewers have put in an offer £35,000 under the asking price. Needless to say they have been told to go forth and try a more realistic offer. I know I want to move but I'm not that desperate. Dinner is all ready, risotto which takes ages to cook but worth the effort. Back later, enjoy your day. xx


That is quite a bit lower. I hope the next offer is better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning, Jacky, I was wondering if being in the hills keeps it cooler, even when the sun is hot? I'm sure you know that living in a built up area as I do, the heat gets trapped and makes it soooo stuffy! We have 27'C here today and it's not quite uncomfortably hot!! xxxx


Ooo that's too hot. We're heading for that this weekend, but the Waterfront Festival will be on in Cobourg so we'll be by the lake. The lake breezes are nice and cool. And there's also lots of ice cream there.
Stay as cool as you can.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The oldest trees where I live, would be about 70 years, at a push; if they were anywhere near 200 years, he wouldn't be going anywhere near them, but my trees might only be 10 years at most!


The oldest trees around us are 24 years old. I know, because I planted them. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


Lovely picture. That does look like a complicated neckline. I'm glad you are able to adjust it the way that you want. Blue is your colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> He's putting together a truck and converting the original from single axle to duelly. He's crazy. :sm09: I'll see what I can do about photos but no promises. :sm02: xxxooo


Does he intend to do anything with it once it's a duelly, or is he just thinking of the conversion.
Enjoy your trip into Canada.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! I hope they actually have something on Wednesday. So far they haven't been very good on their follow through. xxxooo


Crossing my fingers for Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to sign off now. Bella-kitty needs her nails trimmed. She just got caught in the carpet.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning typing lists, sending emails and making 10 jars of summer marmalade.
> Now having a glass of rose????????


I miss preserving as I can't glean my friends organic garden like I used to. You inspire me to do small batch though. xoxox???? ???? ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


You look beautiful !!! It suits you perfectly ????????????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EST and 19'C (66'F). Sunny and breezy.
> Yesterday was a lovely day too so we trimmed up all the bushes. Now you can see the back yard from the back door instead of looking at a massive bush. It was also a good day for knitting and I did several more rows on my WTF brioche shawl.


I love your whirly-whigs! xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if the wife got the lesson on how to close a deal?
> Good for you.


Not so bad for a piece of property, I don't know if we could get away with that with a house. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The oldest trees around us are 24 years old. I know, because I planted them. :sm01:


I don't miss the tree's that were in the back yard, they were 150 ft tall and it was so dark back there. Now my flower's do not grow side ways! I have been speaking to a lady about Carpenter Bee's and she doesn't remember having as much problem with them until she had flowers near her pergola, especially lilies. Do you think there might be a possibility that I'm attracting them by having over 100 lily blooms 20 feet away...hmmm. I might be providing them with a source of food and a place to live. :sm16:

The red poppies are out now, lilies following shortly.

ps that's a beautiful Clematis Josephine as is the place it's growing. :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales again. Waiting for the surveyor to come from interested party two. Saturday"s viewers have put in an offer £35,000 under the asking price. Needless to say they have been told to go forth and try a more realistic offer. I know I want to move but I'm not that desperate. Dinner is all ready, risotto which takes ages to cook but worth the effort. Back later, enjoy your day. xx


I hope they are just having a laugh and come back with something a lot more reasonable. That's not the return viewers, is it? If not, I hope they come up with an offer much better than today's!! Hang in there kid, it's a-comin'!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Who is John? ????


Trish's DH, who is feeling chilly!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have just gone through a lot of bags, that I had forgotten about, and found some very interesting projects! I think some of rhem might be getting tinked, and repurposed! :sm11: :sm09: :sm09:


Isn't that just one of the best things about knitting, rip it up and start again?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> When we sold our property to get this house, we told the realtor we were not taking offers, we knew what we wanted as it was the prime lot. When the call came to sign the contract, he had his wife with him, a new realtor and told her he was going to show her how to close a deal. Low and behold there was an offer and it was a lot LESS !
> Mr J looked at it... got up and walked out, not a word said. I just looked at them and shrugged my shoulders, smiled and headed for the door. The look on his wife's face was priceless. An hour later we got the phone call.... they gave us what we wanted. So there! xoxox


Brave and fearless but you have to be with property deals, well done on not wavering, I wish I could have been that determined when selling our previous properties!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning typing lists, sending emails and making 10 jars of summer marmalade.
> Now having a glass of rose????????


A productive day, well done and you are relaxing in the correct manner!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EST and 19'C (66'F). Sunny and breezy.
> Yesterday was a lovely day too so we trimmed up all the bushes. Now you can see the back yard from the back door instead of looking at a massive bush. It was also a good day for knitting and I did several more rows on my WTF brioche shawl.


I need to do exactly that with a big laurel bush that stops me admiring one of my borders from the kitchen window!! I have borrowed the loppers from my DD so I really must get on and do it before she wants them back!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I don't miss the tree's that were in the back yard, they were 150 ft tall and it was so dark back there. Now my flower's do not grow side ways! I have been speaking to a lady about Carpenter Bee's and she doesn't remember having as much problem with them until she had flowers near her pergola, especially lilies. Do you think there might be a possibility that I'm attracting them by having over 100 lily blooms 20 feet away...hmmm. I might be providing them with a source of food and a place to live. :sm16:
> 
> The red poppies are out now, lilies following shortly.
> 
> ps that's a beautiful Clematis Josephine as is the place it's growing. :sm24:


Those poppoies are just beautiful Trish!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EST and 19'C (66'F). Sunny and breezy.
> Yesterday was a lovely day too so we trimmed up all the bushes. Now you can see the back yard from the back door instead of looking at a massive bush. It was also a good day for knitting and I did several more rows on my WTF brioche shawl.


Very neat and tidy. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope they are just having a laugh and come back with something a lot more reasonable. That's not the return viewers, is it? If not, I hope they come up with an offer much better than today's!! Hang in there kid, it's a-comin'!! xxxxx


I must admit I laughed when the estate agent told us and yes they were are second viewers, I am hoping they were just trying it on because we want to move. The surveyors came from the other interested party, hardly worth them coming, a quick whiz round the garden and house and they were gone. Found out that it was a bank that sent them so expect they will just go back and spout some figure way lower than the asking price. Job done and a day out of the office. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Isn't that just one of the best things about knitting, rip it up and start again?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Not when you don't want to but have to, guess where I've been this afternoon, yep the frog pond. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


That looks very nice Judi!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Well at least you've got the ball rolling and I really hope the Abs kick in really fast. Did the dentist think the tooth was also causing your earache? xxxx


Yes he did and he had to change antibiotics because this one was hurting my stomach really bad!


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to the over 60's. i won...NO MONEY but a pkt of fun size milky ways chocolate. I dont have any more news so Ill catch up. Just had a lovely shower and in pjs its 6pm. Lovely and sunny outside. Its wonderful weather.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I think im caught up . Today was a good day really, i had sweet pea and she was sweet as pie like always.
> 
> But for some reason.. I don't know what, i just feel tense , uneasy. Like waiting for the other shoe to drop kind of upset.
> That nagging feeling that somewhere something in your world is not right.
> And i can't shake it ! It's been here all day just hovering over me.
> Didn't help that i rolled over in my sleep and thought i broke my shoulder prosthetic...again. So that woke me up crying. For about two hours , then the pain meds finally kicked in.
> I almost didn't say anything... But what the hell. It's probably the reason.
> 
> Tomorrow is DH's birthday , he's going to be 45. I'm two years older than he is.
> 
> I'm going to take sweet pea to the movies to see the new incredibles.
> And then I'm gonna make him a shepherd's pie for dinner.
> 
> I hope all of you are having a better day than i did.
> Love Ya'll lots
> Xoxox


putting my arms around you love then you can cry all you need to. love you xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> What is this seriesmabout, I am looking for a new series to watch, that I might find interesting.
> 
> At thee moment, I am watching 'Sue Perkins and the Chimp Sanctuary', about Chimps who have been retired from Research Centres, and they try not to have any baby chimps born, so the males are given vasectomies ,which don't always work, so they have had 3 babies born! The reason behind not wanting any babies being born, is so that there is no chance of any Chimps who are being retired from where they are presently, will have a place to go to live in much better conditions; more like their natural environment! These Chimps are learning how to be a normal Chimp. I hate that they were used for research!


Shield is the agency from the avengers so it's based on super heroes and aliens it's really good!!! If you watched the first Thor and the Iron man Phil Coulson was in those and the series has him as the director of Shield instead of Nick Fury.


----------



## jinx

Not busy enough with your big project you throw in making marmalade in the mix. I think 2 or maybe 3 glasses of rose will be in order.


PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning typing lists, sending emails and making 10 jars of summer marmalade.
> Now having a glass of rose????????


----------



## jinx

A very lovely relaxing view from your back door.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EST and 19'C (66'F). Sunny and breezy.
> Yesterday was a lovely day too so we trimmed up all the bushes. Now you can see the back yard from the back door instead of looking at a massive bush. It was also a good day for knitting and I did several more rows on my WTF brioche shawl.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Not busy enough with your big project you throw in making marmalade in the mix. I think 2 or maybe 3 glasses of rose will be in order.


Had a couple today. The marmalade was using up the citrus fruit left over from the party. Juzt couldn't let it go to waste. X


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EST and 19'C (66'F). Sunny and breezy.
> Yesterday was a lovely day too so we trimmed up all the bushes. Now you can see the back yard from the back door instead of looking at a massive bush. It was also a good day for knitting and I did several more rows on my WTF brioche shawl.


What a lovely space


----------



## jinx

Two pictures of my favorite flowers. Since Lilly has been born I have come to realize what beautiful flowers lily's really are.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> 'Sue Perkins and the Chimp Sanctuary' sounds interesting.
> 'Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D' is from the comic book world about a secret organization of spys and superheroes that protects the world. I like the leader of S.H.I.E.L.D., Phil Coulson, played by Clark Gregg. He played bit parts in a number of the comic book movies and he got the lead in this series.


You explained that sooo much better than I did and yes he is my favorite!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Two pictures of my favorite flowers. Since Lilly has been born I have come to realize what beautiful flowers lily's really are.


Wow, would you look at all the buds on those lilies... they sure do give bang for your buck! This year some of the Stargazers have up to 10 buds per stem and I have around 15 or more plants. I'm hoping the hottest sun won't come back and burn them. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the over 60's. i won...NO MONEY but a pkt of fun size milky ways chocolate. I dont have any more news so Ill catch up. Just had a lovely shower and in pjs its 6pm. Lovely and sunny outside. Its wonderful weather.


No money? That's not like you! Where's your 4 leaf clover! ????


----------



## binkbrice

They got the grout done now on to sanding and painting yay almost done!!

Now I have to go and pick up the different antibiotic because the one from yesterday was hurting my stomach!


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Wow, would you look at all the buds on those lilies... they sure do give bang for your buck! This year some of the Stargazers have up to 10 buds per stem and I have around 15 or more plants. I'm hoping the hottest sun won't come back and burn them. xoxo


I am surprised they do so well. They are all plants from a florist. Often those hothouse plants do not do well when transplanted outdoors.


----------



## jinx

Hope the new script works better and does not cause stomach upset.
Your project moved along quickly. I can imagine you cannot wait to use your beautiful new spa.


binkbrice said:


> They got the grout done now on to sanding and painting yay almost done!!
> 
> Now I have to go and pick up the different antibiotic because the one from yesterday was hurting my stomach!


----------



## jinx

Tornadoes are very active in my little corner of the world today. So far there are reports of 3 within 100 mile radius of my village. We are listening careful for tornado sirens and are ready to scoot to the basement as quickly as possible.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Tornadoes are very active in my little corner of the world today. So far there are reports of 3 within 100 mile radius of my village. We are listening careful for tornado sirens and are ready to scoot to the basement as quickly as possible.


Fingers crossed they miss you. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Tornadoes are very active in my little corner of the world today. So far there are reports of 3 within 100 mile radius of my village. We are listening careful for tornado sirens and are ready to scoot to the basement as quickly as possible.


We have lookouts here too????. Stay safe.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> We have lookouts here too????. Stay safe.


One of the reported tornadoes was on the state line between our states . Too close for comfort. Have not heard of any damage yet.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> One of the reported tornadoes was on the state line between our states . Too close for comfort. Have not heard of any damage yet.


Stay safe xx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Hope the new script works better and does not cause stomach upset.
> Your project moved along quickly. I can imagine you cannot wait to use your beautiful new spa.


I've seen it and I love it they are going to be sanding tomorrow and hopefully painting!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> One of the reported tornadoes was on the state line between our states . Too close for comfort. Have not heard of any damage yet.


We had some storms roll through earlier and dropped a lot of rain, I hope they miss you and the storms are over soon!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I don't miss the tree's that were in the back yard, they were 150 ft tall and it was so dark back there. Now my flower's do not grow side ways! I have been speaking to a lady about Carpenter Bee's and she doesn't remember having as much problem with them until she had flowers near her pergola, especially lilies. Do you think there might be a possibility that I'm attracting them by having over 100 lily blooms 20 feet away...hmmm. I might be providing them with a source of food and a place to live. :sm16:
> 
> The red poppies are out now, lilies following shortly.
> 
> ps that's a beautiful Clematis Josephine as is the place it's growing. :sm24:


Beautiful flowers


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> They got the grout done now on to sanding and painting yay almost done!!
> 
> Now I have to go and pick up the different antibiotic because the one from yesterday was hurting my stomach!


Little hon hon don't play lol ???? it's looking so awesome too! I'm real proud of him and how much he has learned working with Darrin.
I made shepherd's pie for dinner. He loved it. Dd1 did all the heavy lifting because i am too wore out! 
I told her what to do and she did it lol.
Sweet pea got to sing happy birthday to her Pawpaw before she got picked up. She ate so much today she said she was about to pop.????
We went to the movies ..incredibles2 , it was the first time I've takenher to a theater for a movie. She said she likes them better at my house because we get to snuggle while we watch. (This kid and my heart)!!!! 
She managed to stretch out and snuggle with me a little anyway. She also gift a bit scared because the storms knocked the power out twice. BUT ... They gave us two free movie passes because of it even though we still got to see the whole movie. I didn't even ask for them they just handed them out as we left. .. Awesome.
So altogether a good day for everyone...
Instead of cake sweet pea picked out cupcakes and got to watch him blow a candle out of his.. It was a sparkler candle ! So Cool.

Thanks everyone for lifting me back up. I love you my sister's ! ????????????????????????????❤????????XOXOX


----------



## linkan

wow... I'm getting long winded lately

Sorry ????


----------



## linkan

oh... Our version of shepherd's pie might be different from others.
DH's mom called it green bean casserole.
It's basically layers..
Tomato sauce
Ground beef
More tomato sauce
Cheese lightly sprinkled
Green beans
More tomato sauce
Thicker layer of cheese
And top it with mashed potatoes.
I sprinkle paprika on top and bake for 25 to 30 min. @ 400° 

Yummy
Fast easy and not expensive.


----------



## pacer

London Girl said:


> Hi Pacer, good to see you here! I didn't expect to, was kinda dreading it but I _did_ have a great time. I think the kid in me enjoyed getting 'dirty' and knowing I wasn't going to get told off!!!


I love your spirit of life! Play as often as you can! By the way, cherish that drawing that Matthew did for you a few years ago. This year he placed in two disabled artists shows and what a difference it has made in his willingness and comfort of talking with others. He will be entered into a huge art show this fall. What an honor for him. Over 1,600 artists will be in Art Prize and Matthew will be one of them. The two other shows had 165 and 152 artists in them. We are so proud of him.

I don't come to Connections very often and usually I just browse for a few minutes but couldn't resist commenting on the joy of seeing you so colorful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> One of the reported tornadoes was on the state line between our states . Too close for comfort. Have not heard of any damage yet.


It looks like it's moving south of us.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Does he intend to do anything with it once it's a duelly, or is he just thinking of the conversion.
> Enjoy your trip into Canada.


Oh, he definitely plans to use it when it's finished and sell the big green truck, which is getting very old and tired. We plan to get a 5th wheel RV and use the truck he's putting together to tow it. Totally enjoyed our Canada time! Back home now. Very quick trip! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Crossing my fingers for Wednesday.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> wow... I'm getting long winded lately
> 
> Sorry ????


Not long winded at all, enjoy reading your adventures, yesterday sounded like a perfect day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another glorious day in Wales. It was the hottest place in Britain yesterday with temperatures just over 30C, today could be the same. Will get some washing done and stick it out in the sun, it should dry pretty quickly. Apart from that will just stay cool and wait. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Wales. It was the hottest place in Britain yesterday with temperatures just over 30C, today could be the same. Will get some washing done and stick it out in the sun, it should dry pretty quickly. Apart from that will just stay cool and wait. Have a lovely day. xx


Got my washing on too. Keep cool xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. It all kicks off tomorrow so busy getting last minute stuff done. Fish and chips later. Love you all xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Got my washing on too. Keep cool xxx


One load is out in the garden, should be dry soon but I'm not ironing it today. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Ive done some washing,fed the birds, and now Im waiting for my carpet. I hope all goes well. Marg is having a good week weatherwise, which Im pleased about. The second load of laundry is in the washer. Its a beautiful day. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive done some washing,fed the birds, and now Im waiting for my carpet. I hope all goes well. Marg is having a good week weatherwise, which Im pleased about. The second load of laundry is in the washer. Its a beautiful day. x


Snap. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

pacer said:


> I love your spirit of life! Play as often as you can! By the way, cherish that drawing that Matthew did for you a few years ago. This year he placed in two disabled artists shows and what a difference it has made in his willingness and comfort of talking with others. He will be entered into a huge art show this fall. What an honor for him. Over 1,600 artists will be in Art Prize and Matthew will be one of them. The two other shows had 165 and 152 artists in them. We are so proud of him.
> 
> I don't come to Connections very often and usually I just browse for a few minutes but couldn't resist commenting on the joy of seeing you so colorful.


please call in any time. Someone is usually here. Welcome.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had someone asking directions to another house for sale further along the lane. Told him I shouldn't be telling him when we are on the market too, but he is coming back after to look round here as well, so maybe ............. xx


----------



## London Girl

pacer said:


> I love your spirit of life! Play as often as you can! By the way, cherish that drawing that Matthew did for you a few years ago. This year he placed in two disabled artists shows and what a difference it has made in his willingness and comfort of talking with others. He will be entered into a huge art show this fall. What an honor for him. Over 1,600 artists will be in Art Prize and Matthew will be one of them. The two other shows had 165 and 152 artists in them. We are so proud of him.
> 
> I don't come to Connections very often and usually I just browse for a few minutes but couldn't resist commenting on the joy of seeing you so colorful.


Thanks dear, tell Matthew, his chipmunk sits proudly in a frame on my bedroom wall, such a talented lad, my best wishes to you both!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive done some washing,fed the birds, and now Im waiting for my carpet. I hope all goes well. Marg is having a good week weatherwise, which Im pleased about. The second load of laundry is in the washer. Its a beautiful day. x


It all sounds like it is going along well for you, Susan. Great to hear. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had someone asking directions to another house for sale further along the lane. Told him I shouldn't be telling him when we are on the market too, but he is coming back after to look round here as well, so maybe ............. xx


Maybe!!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning I am up don’t want to be as I still don’t feel well.
Did some knitting last night on a baby sweater because I realized next week is the baby shower so I did about 6 rows.....and then I realized that I was off somewhere with the decreases so I think I have learned from past mistakes that I can’t live with it so I ripped it all out and started over....????


----------



## grandma susan

Three fitters here. Appear to b think as s...........


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:03 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It's raining, and is supposed to rain off and on all day.
Yesterday was put up the new security light at the back of the house. This was to replace the one that we knocked down when we put up the awning. All went well up the ladder and we have a working light again.
I was knitting my summer top last night when I noticed about an inch back I had knit with 2 edge stitches instead of 3 edge stitches for about four inches. There was no way to fix it so I had to frog back those five inches and knit them again. Now I have the right number of edge stitches all the way along.
My car is going to the garage later this afternoon. I have a coolant leak and I'm hoping I just have a hole in the hose. That would be the cheapest thing to fix.
After today, there is going to be a heat wave. My sister has invited us to go soak in her pool and meet her new dog. Our air conditioning will be on full until the heat passes.
Oh, and Tuesday, Newfoundland on the east coast had SNOW!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Three fitters here. Appear to b think as s...........


I hope they do a good job with your carpet.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am up don't want to be as I still don't feel well.
> Did some knitting last night on a baby sweater because I realized next week is the baby shower so I did about 6 rows.....and then I realized that I was off somewhere with the decreases so I think I have learned from past mistakes that I can't live with it so I ripped it all out and started over....????


It's a good thing that baby sweaters are little. I hope you can complete it quickly.
Hope you're feeling better soon. Those antibiotics should help.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had someone asking directions to another house for sale further along the lane. Told him I shouldn't be telling him when we are on the market too, but he is coming back after to look round here as well, so maybe ............. xx


An unexpected viewer. Maybe he's the one.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive done some washing,fed the birds, and now Im waiting for my carpet. I hope all goes well. Marg is having a good week weatherwise, which Im pleased about. The second load of laundry is in the washer. Its a beautiful day. x


We have 2 pair of Baltimore Orioles and a pair of Orchard Orioles who have been emptying our sugar water feeders. We keep chasing the squirrels away from them too. Our squirrels have sweet tooths.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. It all kicks off tomorrow so busy getting last minute stuff done. Fish and chips later. Love you all xx


I hope all goes well. Enjoy the fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Wales. It was the hottest place in Britain yesterday with temperatures just over 30C, today could be the same. Will get some washing done and stick it out in the sun, it should dry pretty quickly. Apart from that will just stay cool and wait. Have a lovely day. xx


It's just wet here. I was hoping for some thunder and lightning but we just got rain.
Enjoy your sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, he definitely plans to use it when it's finished and sell the big green truck, which is getting very old and tired. We plan to get a 5th wheel RV and use the truck he's putting together to tow it. Totally enjoyed our Canada time! Back home now. Very quick trip! :sm02: xxxooo


A dually would definitely be better for towing an RV.
I'm glad you had a good trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> oh... Our version of shepherd's pie might be different from others.
> DH's mom called it green bean casserole.
> It's basically layers..
> Tomato sauce
> Ground beef
> More tomato sauce
> Cheese lightly sprinkled
> Green beans
> More tomato sauce
> Thicker layer of cheese
> And top it with mashed potatoes.
> I sprinkle paprika on top and bake for 25 to 30 min. @ 400°
> 
> Yummy
> Fast easy and not expensive.


That sounds good.
We had barbequed octoberfest sausages with homemade potato salad and homemade macaroni salad and greens from my lettuce pot.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:03 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It's raining, and is supposed to rain off and on all day.
> Yesterday was put up the new security light at the back of the house. This was to replace the one that we knocked down when we put up the awning. All went well up the ladder and we have a working light again.
> I was knitting my summer top last night when I noticed about an inch back I had knit with 2 edge stitches instead of 3 edge stitches for about four inches. There was no way to fix it so I had to frog back those five inches and knit them again. Now I have the right number of edge stitches all the way along.
> My car is going to the garage later this afternoon. I have a coolant leak and I'm hoping I just have a hole in the hose. That would be the cheapest thing to fix.
> After today, there is going to be a heat wave. My sister has invited us to go soak in her pool and meet her new dog. Our air conditioning will be on full until the heat passes.
> Oh, and Tuesday, Newfoundland on the east coast had SNOW!


Busy time off for you! Your back yard looks great all trimmed up. Hope the coolant fix is the easy one. Yes, go to your sister's and soak in the pool when it gets hot. SNOW?!!! Saw a bit way up high in the mountains, but only a little bit. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Little hon hon don't play lol ???? it's looking so awesome too! I'm real proud of him and how much he has learned working with Darrin.
> I made shepherd's pie for dinner. He loved it. Dd1 did all the heavy lifting because i am too wore out!
> I told her what to do and she did it lol.
> Sweet pea got to sing happy birthday to her Pawpaw before she got picked up. She ate so much today she said she was about to pop.????
> We went to the movies ..incredibles2 , it was the first time I've takenher to a theater for a movie. She said she likes them better at my house because we get to snuggle while we watch. (This kid and my heart)!!!!
> She managed to stretch out and snuggle with me a little anyway. She also gift a bit scared because the storms knocked the power out twice. BUT ... They gave us two free movie passes because of it even though we still got to see the whole movie. I didn't even ask for them they just handed them out as we left. .. Awesome.
> So altogether a good day for everyone...
> Instead of cake sweet pea picked out cupcakes and got to watch him blow a candle out of his.. It was a sparkler candle ! So Cool.
> 
> Thanks everyone for lifting me back up. I love you my sister's ! ????????????????????????????❤????????XOXOX


That sounds like a great day, despite the power outages.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I've seen it and I love it they are going to be sanding tomorrow and hopefully painting!


It should be all finished soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> One of the reported tornadoes was on the state line between our states . Too close for comfort. Have not heard of any damage yet.


That is too close.
Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Two pictures of my favorite flowers. Since Lilly has been born I have come to realize what beautiful flowers lily's really are.


Those are beautiful lillies. We used to have a tiger lily at our old house. It flowered every year even though we did nothing for it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a couple today. The marmalade was using up the citrus fruit left over from the party. Juzt couldn't let it go to waste. X


Your marmalade is yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> A very lovely relaxing view from your back door.


Thanks for all the comments about our yard. It's very private for being in a subdivision worth of houses.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
I missed the garbagemen. I heard the beep from their truck as they were turning around at the end of the court. They can be very quiet when they want to be.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Maybe!!!! xxxooo


No he didn't even bother to come back, the estate agent chased him up and he told her there wasn't enough land. Why he couldn't tell me to my face when he first came I don't know but we were just left waiting to get dinner. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Three fitters here. Appear to b think as s...........


You'll soon sort them out. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It's just wet here. I was hoping for some thunder and lightning but we just got rain.
> Enjoy your sunshine.


Washing is nearly all dry now but don't intend to iron it this afternoon, one can have too many treats in one day. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another glorious day in Wales. It was the hottest place in Britain yesterday with temperatures just over 30C, today could be the same. Will get some washing done and stick it out in the sun, it should dry pretty quickly. Apart from that will just stay cool and wait. Have a lovely day. xx


Morning. There is nothing as refreshing as the smell of laundry dried in the sunshine and fresh air. Hoping your waiting bring positive results.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the weather stays glorious for your big event.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. It all kicks off tomorrow so busy getting last minute stuff done. Fish and chips later. Love you all xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Seems like everyone across the pond is having lovely weather and is in a good mood. Glad this is true for you. Your remodeling seems to be progressing nicely now.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive done some washing,fed the birds, and now Im waiting for my carpet. I hope all goes well. Marg is having a good week weatherwise, which Im pleased about. The second load of laundry is in the washer. Its a beautiful day. x


----------



## jinx

Wouldn't that be wonderful and ironic that a twist of fate brings about the sale of your property. I am assuming because he did not know that yours was for sale that you do not post signs saying house for sale?


Barn-dweller said:


> Just had someone asking directions to another house for sale further along the lane. Told him I shouldn't be telling him when we are on the market too, but he is coming back after to look round here as well, so maybe ............. xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am up don't want to be as I still don't feel well.
> Did some knitting last night on a baby sweater because I realized next week is the baby shower so I did about 6 rows.....and then I realized that I was off somewhere with the decreases so I think I have learned from past mistakes that I can't live with it so I ripped it all out and started over....????


Been there, done that, do not want to do it again. I am usually not smart enough to rip it out immediately. I knit on trying to think of ways to disguise my error. Then after knitting 6 more rows I rip it out.


----------



## jinx

Darn. Last week you took the bins to the curb earlier. Guess that would have been helpful this week. Our village has such big bins that we can skip several weeks without hauling the monsters to the curb. Of course, that only works in the winter time.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> I missed the garbagemen. I heard the beep from their truck as they were turning around at the end of the court. They can be very quiet when they want to be.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Washing is nearly all dry now but don't intend to iron it this afternoon, one can have too many treats in one day. xx


Good idea to save that special time for another day. Gives you something to look forward to.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> That looks really lovely on you Judi xxxx


Thanks Josephine, I like them, just need to find a pair of nice bathers shorts, with the right leg length, then I will have the perfect pair of bathers for myself! Also have to wait a few more months, so dd & myself can go swimming!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EST and 19'C (66'F). Sunny and breezy.
> Yesterday was a lovely day too so we trimmed up all the bushes. Now you can see the back yard from the back door instead of looking at a massive bush. It was also a good day for knitting and I did several more rows on my WTF brioche shawl.


Your backyard is lovely. If I remember tomorrow, I will take post a photo of my yard, with the carefully butchered trees; at least hee hasn't destroyed them totally, yet! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm03:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> When we sold our property to get this house, we told the realtor we were not taking offers, we knew what we wanted as it was the prime lot. When the call came to sign the contract, he had his wife with him, a new realtor and told her he was going to show her how to close a deal. Low and behold there was an offer and it was a lot LESS !
> Mr J looked at it... got up and walked out, not a word said. I just looked at them and shrugged my shoulders, smiled and headed for the door. The look on his wife's face was priceless. An hour later we got the phone call.... they gave us what we wanted. So there! xoxox[/ quote]
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the wife got the lesson on how to close a deal?
> Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been priceless, to see the looks on both of their faces, but specially the man's; after the grand statement of closing a deal! I wonder if he was ever allowed to forget that day! ????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> 'Sue Perkins and the Chimp Sanctuary' sounds interesting.
> 'Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D' is from the comic book world about a secret organization of spys and superheroes that protects the world. I like the leader of S.H.I.E.L.D., Phil Coulson, played by Clark Gregg. He played bit parts in a number of the comic book movies and he got the lead in this series.


It was very interesting, but quite horrifying, and sad, to see what was done in the name of research, to these very young chimps, and other animals This is something that has put a permanent strain on our history, even if it was done to help humanity! There was a lot of things these poor Chimps were subjected to, that ended up having no benefit to humankind; but one of the chimps was infected with the Simian AIDS strain, and he is now getting good results from the medications developed for treatment of the Human AIDS strain, which I think is a kind of poetic justice; and shows to me, that no amount of testing substances on a different animal species, other than us; will be of more benefit to the species that is being abused, than it would be to humanity! I know that there were some beneficial treatments, for humans, found; but I still disagree with the methods used to make these break throughs! I will remove myself from my soap box now!

I will have to see if it has reached the Netflix here yet! Apparently the different countries have different shows available to watch; which I think is ridiculous, to say the least! ???????????? :sm04: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Have you ever tried the fruit from the prickly pear? They love dryness but don't care about temperature. We can even grow them in Ontario, and I've seen the same cactus in Florida.
> I've always thought they taste like one BIG berry.


I have! There is a patch of feral prickly pear on the land just down the road from where I live, and there are also numerous patches in & around Pt Augusta, which is not very far from where I live. It is a mongrel to pick though, and if I see any fruit on the patch near me, I am going to invest in a pair of welding gloves, so that I can pick some, without getting those fine, filament hairs in my skin, because they are so easy for them to get in ones skin; but a real mongrel to remove! I plucked quite a few of the fruits, and I think I actually juiced the fruit, and mixed that with the juice of some other fruits; but I don't remember what the other fruits were, but the mix I made, was delicious, and bright red! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful and ironic that a twist of fate brings about the sale of your property. I am assuming because he did not know that yours was for sale that you do not post signs saying house for sale?


Yes we have a sign up and our house was next to the one he was going to see on the web site, but as you saw from my previous post he never bothered to come back. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Good idea to save that special time for another day. Gives you something to look forward to.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I try to avoid seaming too. I'm not going to be a happy camper when it comes time to stitch together all my crochet flower squares.


I would have tried to find a way of joining them somehow, as I made each one, while I was doing the last round of each square. There might be an example of something along those lines on you tube! 
Anything to make completing something a lot easier! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The oldest trees around us are 24 years old. I know, because I planted them. :sm01:


I don't think the region I live in had trees, before the arrival of the Europeans; most of the plants would have been shrubs, with a similarity to the flora of the Nullabour plains, small, compact & close to the ground, with bluish grey leaves! So the first trees here, would have been planted as the towns were built; and many of the trees planted were Red River Eucalyptus trees, which are not at all suitable for arid areas, because if those trees don't have enough water, their branches dry out, and fall, causing a lot of damage, as well as death to unwary people! These trees, as their name suggests, grow along rivers, and in flood plains, where they have as much water as they need, to stay strong! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely picture. That does look like a complicated neckline. I'm glad you are able to adjust it the way that you want. Blue is your colour.


 Yes, and thanks. Many of my clothes are some shade of blue, but I also have different shades of green and purple! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> You look beautiful !!! It suits you perfectly ????????????


Thank you????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Trish's DH, who is feeling chilly!! xxx


Oh, I knew you couldn't have been meaning my dh, as he is definitely not a John, but his brother is! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Isn't that just one of the best things about knitting, rip it up and start again?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


It is, especially when one looks at a project begun in the dim past, and the first thought about it is "YUCK"! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> That looks very nice Judi!!


Thanks xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Two pictures of my favorite flowers. Since Lilly has been born I have come to realize what beautiful flowers lily's really are.


I love these particular lilies!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Stay safe xx


 What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Little hon hon don't play lol ???? it's looking so awesome too! I'm real proud of him and how much he has learned working with Darrin.
> I made shepherd's pie for dinner. He loved it. Dd1 did all the heavy lifting because i am too wore out!
> I told her what to do and she did it lol.
> Sweet pea got to sing happy birthday to her Pawpaw before she got picked up. She ate so much today she said she was about to pop.????
> We went to the movies ..incredibles2 , it was the first time I've takenher to a theater for a movie. She said she likes them better at my house because we get to snuggle while we watch. (This kid and my heart)!!!!
> She managed to stretch out and snuggle with me a little anyway. She also gift a bit scared because the storms knocked the power out twice. BUT ... They gave us two free movie passes because of it even though we still got to see the whole movie. I didn't even ask for them they just handed them out as we left. .. Awesome.
> So altogether a good day for everyone...
> Instead of cake sweet pea picked out cupcakes and got to watch him blow a candle out of his.. It was a sparkler candle ! So Cool.
> 
> Thanks everyone for lifting me back up. I love you my sister's ! ????????????????????????????❤????????XOXOX


That's what we are here for! xoxoxp


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had someone asking directions to another house for sale further along the lane. Told him I shouldn't be telling him when we are on the market too, but he is coming back after to look round here as well, so maybe ............. xx





Miss Pam said:


> Maybe!!!! xxxooo


????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:03 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It's raining, and is supposed to rain off and on all day.
> Yesterday was put up the new security light at the back of the house. This was to replace the one that we knocked down when we put up the awning. All went well up the ladder and we have a working light again.
> I was knitting my summer top last night when I noticed about an inch back I had knit with 2 edge stitches instead of 3 edge stitches for about four inches. There was no way to fix it so I had to frog back those five inches and knit them again. Now I have the right number of edge stitches all the way along.
> My car is going to the garage later this afternoon. I have a coolant leak and I'm hoping I just have a hole in the hose. That would be the cheapest thing to fix.
> After today, there is going to be a heat wave. My sister has invited us to go soak in her pool and meet her new dog. Our air conditioning will be on full until the heat passes.
> Oh, and Tuesday, Newfoundland on the east coast had SNOW!


WOW - how late do they usually get snow?

:sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

have caught up now, enjoy the remainder of whatever time is left of your day, & for those who are a little ( is a lot) of colour, rest, and get better quickly! 

Good night from me, ????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day. It all kicks off tomorrow so busy getting last minute stuff done. Fish and chips later. Love you all xx


Will be thinking of you, I'm sure it will all go well, your hard work will be rewarded and, most of all, have a great time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had someone asking directions to another house for sale further along the lane. Told him I shouldn't be telling him when we are on the market too, but he is coming back after to look round here as well, so maybe ............. xx


Isn't that what they call serendipity? Fingers crossed, as always!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am up don't want to be as I still don't feel well.
> Did some knitting last night on a baby sweater because I realized next week is the baby shower so I did about 6 rows.....and then I realized that I was off somewhere with the decreases so I think I have learned from past mistakes that I can't live with it so I ripped it all out and started over....????


Oh dear, now don't get in a panic to finish it while you're not well, you can always give an IOU!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Three fitters here. Appear to b think as s...........


As long as they know about fitting carpets!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:03 am EST and 17'C (63'F). It's raining, and is supposed to rain off and on all day.
> Yesterday was put up the new security light at the back of the house. This was to replace the one that we knocked down when we put up the awning. All went well up the ladder and we have a working light again.
> I was knitting my summer top last night when I noticed about an inch back I had knit with 2 edge stitches instead of 3 edge stitches for about four inches. There was no way to fix it so I had to frog back those five inches and knit them again. Now I have the right number of edge stitches all the way along.
> My car is going to the garage later this afternoon. I have a coolant leak and I'm hoping I just have a hole in the hose. That would be the cheapest thing to fix.
> After today, there is going to be a heat wave. My sister has invited us to go soak in her pool and meet her new dog. Our air conditioning will be on full until the heat passes.
> Oh, and Tuesday, Newfoundland on the east coast had SNOW!


What????!!!! How bizarre!!!Hope you got away with just a hose on your car, I am trying to talk DH into buying us a newer one, mine is 10 years old now..........not holding my breath!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's just wet here. I was hoping for some thunder and lightning but we just got rain.
> Enjoy your sunshine.


I really wouldn't mind a bit of rain, the garden is parched!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I'm am DONE. Apart from tidying the kitchen and the naff wallpapering Jim did. It makes me angry. The fitters were fine and from where Stephen lives. I've sent Josephine a photo (THINK) and just maybe she might post it on kp for me. But I know she's very busy. I've come to bed to watch tv.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Will be thinking of you, I'm sure it will all go well, your hard work will be rewarded and, most of all, have a great time!! xxxx


I'm sure that your weekend is coming along a lot better than mine is Purple! I am still ill with this dreadful summer cold, miles behind with the paperwork. Part of me is saying. Stop, wait! I'm not ready yet. Part of me is saying in 5 days time it will all be over, and I never have to do it again. Happy days. Right, where was I? Oh yes tickets to go out to the visiting Mayors etc.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I really wouldn't mind a bit of rain, the garden is parched!!! xxx


I would mind. Haha. This is novel for us up here. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> I missed the garbagemen. I heard the beep from their truck as they were turning around at the end of the court. They can be very quiet when they want to be.
> Everyone have a great day.


Sorry!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No he didn't even bother to come back, the estate agent chased him up and he told her there wasn't enough land. Why he couldn't tell me to my face when he first came I don't know but we were just left waiting to get dinner. xx


Some people are just cowardly - or ignorant!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm am DONE. Apart from tidying the kitchen and the naff wallpapering Jim did. It makes me angry. The fitters were fine and from where Stephen lives. I've sent Josephine a photo (THINK) and just maybe she might post it on kp for me. But I know she's very busy. I've come to bed to watch tv.


I'm so glad that job is out of the way now, I'm sure it looks lovely! What's going to happens to Jim's c**k-up? Are you going to live with it or rip it off and get DS to do it again? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sure that your weekend is coming along a lot better than mine is Purple! I am still ill with this dreadful summer cold, miles behind with the paperwork. Part of me is saying. Stop, wait! I'm not ready yet. Part of me is saying in 5 days time it will all be over, and I never have to do it again. Happy days. Right, where was I? Oh yes tickets to go out to the visiting Mayors etc.


SO sorry you are still feeling naff, hope you can get to the end of your commitments ok, then, as you say, no more!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening UK ladies and good afternoon/night to everyone else!! Had a busy day today, my charity shop manager rang to ask me something and mentioned she was on her own so I popped up too give her a couple of hours so she could get some sorting done. Then I went to visit a friend for a couple of hours, got the car cleaned, found out my local fabric shop is closing as the building is being demolished and the 90 year old owner doesn't want to continue :sm03: went to look at a two year old car that has only done 300 miles, then I came home to talk DH into buying it!! This is what I have my eye on: https://www.automaticcarsltd.co.uk/used-car-details/used-ford-fiesta-zetec-hatchback-red-automatic-petrol/id-21697/ Still working on that one!! Going to meet up with our Chris tomorrow, we'll give each other a hug from all of you!!

All of you in tornado danger, please stay safe, those that are poorly, please get well soon and everybody, look after yourselves xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening UK ladies and good afternoon/night to everyone else!! Had a busy day today, my charity shop manager rang to ask me something and mentioned she was on her own so I popped up too give her a couple of hours so she could get some sorting done. Then I went to visit a friend for a couple of hours, got the car cleaned, found out my local fabric shop is closing as the building is being demolished and the 90 year old owner doesn't want to continue :sm03: went to look at a two year old car that has only done 300 miles, then I came home to talk DH into buying it!! This is what I have my eye on: https://www.automaticcarsltd.co.uk/used-car-details/used-ford-fiesta-zetec-hatchback-red-automatic-petrol/id-21697/ Still working on that one!! Going to meet up with our Chris tomorrow, we'll give each other a hug from all of you!!
> 
> All of you in tornado danger, please stay safe, those that are poorly, please get well soon and everybody, look after yourselves xxxx


Car looks great, good luck on persuading DH, have you tried putting a quart in a pint pot it might be easier. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Car looks great, good luck on persuading DH, have you tried putting a quart in a pint pot it might be easier. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Don't know about that connotation (I am not sure of those sizes anymore), but the car is nice; if a bit small! But you know what size car will suit you! I personally would need a car that is, at a minimum, double that size! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Don't know about that connotation (I am not sure of those sizes anymore), but the car is nice; if a bit small! But you know what size car will suit you! I personally would need a car that is, at a minimum, double that size! ????????????


There are 2 pint in a quart so getting a quart (2 pint) in a 1 pint pot is impossible, probably June's chances of changing her car. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening UK ladies and good afternoon/night to everyone else!! Had a busy day today, my charity shop manager rang to ask me something and mentioned she was on her own so I popped up too give her a couple of hours so she could get some sorting done. Then I went to visit a friend for a couple of hours, got the car cleaned, found out my local fabric shop is closing as the building is being demolished and the 90 year old owner doesn't want to continue :sm03: went to look at a two year old car that has only done 300 miles, then I came home to talk DH into buying it!! This is what I have my eye on: https://www.automaticcarsltd.co.uk/used-car-details/used-ford-fiesta-zetec-hatchback-red-automatic-petrol/id-21697/ Still working on that one!! Going to meet up with our Chris tomorrow, we'll give each other a hug from all of you!!
> 
> All of you in tornado danger, please stay safe, those that are poorly, please get well soon and everybody, look after yourselves xxxx


It looks like a great little car. :sm24: I hope you can convince him you should have it. And, I hope you two lovely ladies have a great time tomorrow. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> It should be all finished soon.


Yes he said Friday he wants to install the cabinets.....guess he will have to set the damaged one for now because nobody can seem to track down the remake and it's been a month :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> There are 2 pint in a quart so getting a quart (2 pint) in a 1 pint pot is impossible, probably June's chances of changing her car. xx


Thanks for the explanation, and you are probably correct. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Some people are just cowardly - or ignorant!!! xxxx


Or both. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening UK ladies and good afternoon/night to everyone else!! Had a busy day today, my charity shop manager rang to ask me something and mentioned she was on her own so I popped up too give her a couple of hours so she could get some sorting done. Then I went to visit a friend for a couple of hours, got the car cleaned, found out my local fabric shop is closing as the building is being demolished and the 90 year old owner doesn't want to continue :sm03: went to look at a two year old car that has only done 300 miles, then I came home to talk DH into buying it!! This is what I have my eye on: https://www.automaticcarsltd.co.uk/used-car-details/used-ford-fiesta-zetec-hatchback-red-automatic-petrol/id-21697/ Still working on that one!! Going to meet up with our Chris tomorrow, we'll give each other a hug from all of you!!
> 
> All of you in tornado danger, please stay safe, those that are poorly, please get well soon and everybody, look after yourselves xxxx


June, that's a sweet ride! :sm24: Have fun with Chris. I would like to get to the fabric shop in Duncan one day and get a nice print to cover a vintage lamp shade, maybe a rose brocade. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sure that your weekend is coming along a lot better than mine is Purple! I am still ill with this dreadful summer cold, miles behind with the paperwork. Part of me is saying. Stop, wait! I'm not ready yet. Part of me is saying in 5 days time it will all be over, and I never have to do it again. Happy days. Right, where was I? Oh yes tickets to go out to the visiting Mayors etc.


That cold is certainly hanging on, sure you shouldn't get it checked? Sending hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Tonight Saturn is supposed to be shining along with a full strawberry moon. I'm going to stay up to see it if it's not too cloudy. It's amazing how long it stays light out at night, 10 p.m and there's still sunset over the mountains!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm up early getting the last minute things ready for our trip to Defiance, OH for the annual meeting of the Knit-a-Palooza. I'll pick up another member of the Knitting Paradise Tea Party group and be on our way. It's about a five hour drive. We don't have as many attending this year which is sad but they say they'll be there next year, so all is good. We're not heading out to other places this year, but opting to stay in the air conditioned conference room (it will be over 90f degrees) and visiting, eating, knitting, crocheting and sewing (pillowcase dresses for Haiti). I think I have that in priority order too! Here are some images of the dresses: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pillowcase+dresses+for+africa&qpvt=pillowcase+dresses+for+Africa&FORM=IGRE

More information on that:
http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/httpwww-littledressesforafrica-orgblog2016-pillow-case-dress-instructions-with-sizes/

If we get bored with that, I have presentations on "navigating the various websites" ready to go. I have a Power Point with screen shots of the pages from Craftsy, Ravelry and KnittingParadise with some tricks and tips. We're too busy talking most of the time that I doubt there will be a lull, but we're prepared anyway.

I sure wish all of us could get together and you all are always invited to join in on the discussions on the Tea Party that starts fresh every week (usually started by Sam - "the wren" about 5:00 p.m. Central time. If you could get to Defiance for the KAP (Knit-a-Palooza), that would be even better.

The Chicago contingent (plus a couple of honorary members) of the Tea Party will be hosting dinner tomorrow night and here is a copy of the menu and some links to see the history of these favorite and famous foods from our area. We'll have the traditional cook out and pot luck meal at Sam's on Saturday. Sam says he's feeling better than last year, so we're thankful for that.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early getting the last minute things ready for our trip to Defiance, OH for the annual meeting of the Knit-a-Palooza. I'll pick up another member of the Knitting Paradise Tea Party group and be on our way. It's about a five hour drive. We don't have as many attending this year which is sad but they say they'll be there next year, so all is good. We're not heading out to other places this year, but opting to stay in the air conditioned conference room (it will be over 90f degrees) and visiting, eating, knitting, crocheting and sewing (pillowcase dresses for Haiti). I think I have that in priority order too! Here are some images of the dresses: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pillowcase+dresses+for+africa&qpvt=pillowcase+dresses+for+Africa&FORM=IGRE
> 
> More information on that:
> http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/httpwww-littledressesforafrica-orgblog2016-pillow-case-dress-instructions-with-sizes/
> 
> If we get bored with that, I have presentations on "navigating the various websites" ready to go. I have a Power Point with screen shots of the pages from Craftsy, Ravelry and KnittingParadise with some tricks and tips. We're too busy talking most of the time that I doubt there will be a lull, but we're prepared anyway.
> 
> I sure wish all of us could get together and you all are always invited to join in on the discussions on the Tea Party that starts fresh every week (usually started by Sam - "the wren" about 5:00 p.m. Central time. If you could get to Defiance for the KAP (Knit-a-Palooza), that would be even better.
> 
> The Chicago contingent (plus a couple of honorary members) of the Tea Party will be hosting dinner tomorrow night and here is a copy of the menu and some links to see the history of these favorite and famous foods from our area. We'll have the traditional cook out and pot luck meal at Sam's on Saturday. Sam says he's feeling better than last year, so we're thankful for that.


Have a wonderful time and do give my love to everybody. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Have a wonderful time and do give my love to everybody. xx


I sure will!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another sunny day in Wales. Yesterday a part of Wales hit 32C way too hot unless you have the sea lapping a few yards away from you. Today looks as though it's going to be another scorcher so will try and stay in the cool and definitely not doing the ironing.

Spent some of yesterday in the frog pond (not very cooling) and have given up on the pattern I was doing, I had to count every stitch on every row. Was watching the Korea v Germany football match and got so excited I dropped some stitches and lost another one and couldn't pick them up so gave up. Hopefully a quieter day today. Our second viewers have come back with another offer, £10,000 more, just need to get them up another £5,000 and will accept but will leave the house on the market until they have a positive sale on their place, have been caught before.

Have a good day you all, how did you get on yesterday Pam, any progress? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very busy Surrey. The sun is coming out and it promises to be warm again today. Off to the Council Chamber to set up the art exhibition this morning. Then take the childrens quiz round to the shops and then back to the community church this afternoon to decorate that with bunting and a load of art. Come back home for a few hours before we start our yarn bombing. Then come home for a very very large glass of wine or three.

Hope you all have a great day too. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Car looks great, good luck on persuading DH, have you tried putting a quart in a pint pot it might be easier. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I think he's on board, so to speak - as long as I pay half!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Don't know about that connotation (I am not sure of those sizes anymore), but the car is nice; if a bit small! But you know what size car will suit you! I personally would need a car that is, at a minimum, double that size! ????????????


 I live in London Judi, so parking is at a premium, also, the roads where I live are quite narrow. Also I am quite little!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It looks like a great little car. :sm24: I hope you can convince him you should have it. And, I hope you two lovely ladies have a great time tomorrow. :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks Pam!! All of your ears might be burning a bit, but in the nicest possible way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes he said Friday he wants to install the cabinets.....guess he will have to set the damaged one for now because nobody can seem to track down the remake and it's been a month :sm16: :sm06:


Is't that always the way? Hope replacing it with the new one, when you get it, is a nice, easy job!! One of the floor units in my kitchen was badly damaged when the washing machine sprung a leak, the kitchen was only a year old but the cabinets hin that design had been discontinued :sm16: :sm14: so I had to bodge it back together as best I could, bugs me every time I look at it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks for the explanation, and you are probably correct. :sm23: :sm23:


Watch this space!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> June, that's a sweet ride! :sm24: Have fun with Chris. I would like to get to the fabric shop in Duncan one day and get a nice print to cover a vintage lamp shade, maybe a rose brocade. xoxox


That sounds lovely, have never made a lamp shade cover, wouldn't know where to start!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Tonight Saturn is supposed to be shining along with a full strawberry moon. I'm going to stay up to see it if it's not too cloudy. It's amazing how long it stays light out at night, 10 p.m and there's still sunset over the mountains!


Yes, it's the same here and the moon was beautiful last night, I was out with the local werewolf pack admiring it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early getting the last minute things ready for our trip to Defiance, OH for the annual meeting of the Knit-a-Palooza. I'll pick up another member of the Knitting Paradise Tea Party group and be on our way. It's about a five hour drive. We don't have as many attending this year which is sad but they say they'll be there next year, so all is good. We're not heading out to other places this year, but opting to stay in the air conditioned conference room (it will be over 90f degrees) and visiting, eating, knitting, crocheting and sewing (pillowcase dresses for Haiti). I think I have that in priority order too! Here are some images of the dresses: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pillowcase+dresses+for+africa&qpvt=pillowcase+dresses+for+Africa&FORM=IGRE
> 
> More information on that:
> http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/httpwww-littledressesforafrica-orgblog2016-pillow-case-dress-instructions-with-sizes/
> 
> If we get bored with that, I have presentations on "navigating the various websites" ready to go. I have a Power Point with screen shots of the pages from Craftsy, Ravelry and KnittingParadise with some tricks and tips. We're too busy talking most of the time that I doubt there will be a lull, but we're prepared anyway.
> 
> I sure wish all of us could get together and you all are always invited to join in on the discussions on the Tea Party that starts fresh every week (usually started by Sam - "the wren" about 5:00 p.m. Central time. If you could get to Defiance for the KAP (Knit-a-Palooza), that would be even better.
> 
> The Chicago contingent (plus a couple of honorary members) of the Tea Party will be hosting dinner tomorrow night and here is a copy of the menu and some links to see the history of these favorite and famous foods from our area. We'll have the traditional cook out and pot luck meal at Sam's on Saturday. Sam says he's feeling better than last year, so we're thankful for that.


Oh Jeanette, where to start?!! The little dress is a great idea and so simple to make, I must find out if there is somewhere in the UK that I can send some to, try and use up a bit of my fabric stash, no spare pillow cases!! Josephine and I will be with you all in spirit, remembering the lovely time we had in 2014 with you all. The menu looks lovely, I'm sure you will all enjoy yourselves tremendously and I'm so glad Sam is feeling a bit better, please send him and the rest of the party our love and very best wishes, have a ball!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Wales. Yesterday a part of Wales hit 32C way too hot unless you have the sea lapping a few yards away from you. Today looks as though it's going to be another scorcher so will try and stay in the cool and definitely not doing the ironing.
> 
> Spent some of yesterday in the frog pond (not very cooling) and have given up on the pattern I was doing, I had to count every stitch on every row. Was watching the Korea v Germany football match and got so excited I dropped some stitches and lost another one and couldn't pick them up so gave up. Hopefully a quieter day today. Our second viewers have come back with another offer, £10,000 more, just need to get them up another £5,000 and will accept but will leave the house on the market until they have a positive sale on their place, have been caught before.
> 
> Have a good day you all, how did you get on yesterday Pam, any progress? xx


The weather is all or nothing for you at the moment, isn't it?!! We have 18'c at the moment but it is supposed to go up to 28'C, too much for me!! Everything still crossed for a better offer dear!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very busy Surrey. The sun is coming out and it promises to be warm again today. Off to the Council Chamber to set up the art exhibition this morning. Then take the childrens quiz round to the shops and then back to the community church this afternoon to decorate that with bunting and a load of art. Come back home for a few hours before we start our yarn bombing. Then come home for a very very large glass of wine or three.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day too. xxx


You too, don't forget to drink a little bit of water too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from an overcast but warm London. Something, I assume it was a fox, jumped over the fence, on to one of my big plant pots that was all planted up. Because the compost was dry (bad me didn't water last night!) the whole pot emptied on to the lawn, what a mess! Have put most of it back but will have to wait for the sun to completely dry the rest out so I can brush it away!

Off to meet our lovely Chris in a short while, then going to see the car this afternoon. My first question will be why has it only done 300 miles?!!
Have a great one everybody, see you all later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very busy Surrey. The sun is coming out and it promises to be warm again today. Off to the Council Chamber to set up the art exhibition this morning. Then take the childrens quiz round to the shops and then back to the community church this afternoon to decorate that with bunting and a load of art. Come back home for a few hours before we start our yarn bombing. Then come home for a very very large glass of wine or three.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day too. xxx


Busy, busy, busy, I'd just put a long straw in the bottle. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think he's on board, so to speak - as long as I pay half!!! xxxx


Sound promising. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, it's the same here and the moon was beautiful last night, I was out with the local werewolf pack admiring it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


My wolf dragged me out as well but the moon was hiding behind the trees when I went out. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My wolf dragged me out as well but the moon was hiding behind the trees when I went out. xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

I have eventually blocked my ammonite and sea waves shawl that I bought at Wonderwool.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I have eventually blocked my ammonite and sea waves shawl that I bought at Wonderwool.


Wow, that's fabulous, those ammonites must have been a pain as you can't have been able to 'read' your knitting doing those. Great job Jacky!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's fabulous, those ammonites must have been a pain as you can't have been able to 'read' your knitting doing those. Great job Jacky!! xxxx


Thanks, I just hoped I was putting the holes in the right place and it looks as though I did, just about. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SO sorry you are still feeling naff, hope you can get to the end of your commitments ok, then, as you say, no more!!! xxxx


the camel is sitting on the floor, a broken beast. Too many last minute straws. If it weren't for the fact that the new High Sheriff is a friend, and I've always got on with the Lord Lieutenant, I really couldn't care less any more.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> June, that's a sweet ride! :sm24: Have fun with Chris. I would like to get to the fabric shop in Duncan one day and get a nice print to cover a vintage lamp shade, maybe a rose brocade. xoxox


There is a new fabric shop near me. Supposedly cheap. I must investigate sometime.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That cold is certainly hanging on, sure you shouldn't get it checked? Sending hugs. xoxox


When the weekend is over and I have had a couple of days sleep I will get it checked if it's still with me. I promise.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Tonight Saturn is supposed to be shining along with a full strawberry moon. I'm going to stay up to see it if it's not too cloudy. It's amazing how long it stays light out at night, 10 p.m and there's still sunset over the mountains!


Will it look the same to us here? I was fascinated by the night sky in Australia, which is totally different.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early getting the last minute things ready for our trip to Defiance, OH for the annual meeting of the Knit-a-Palooza. I'll pick up another member of the Knitting Paradise Tea Party group and be on our way. It's about a five hour drive. We don't have as many attending this year which is sad but they say they'll be there next year, so all is good. We're not heading out to other places this year, but opting to stay in the air conditioned conference room (it will be over 90f degrees) and visiting, eating, knitting, crocheting and sewing (pillowcase dresses for Haiti). I think I have that in priority order too! Here are some images of the dresses: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pillowcase+dresses+for+africa&qpvt=pillowcase+dresses+for+Africa&FORM=IGRE
> 
> More information on that:
> http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/httpwww-littledressesforafrica-orgblog2016-pillow-case-dress-instructions-with-sizes/
> 
> If we get bored with that, I have presentations on "navigating the various websites" ready to go. I have a Power Point with screen shots of the pages from Craftsy, Ravelry and KnittingParadise with some tricks and tips. We're too busy talking most of the time that I doubt there will be a lull, but we're prepared anyway.
> 
> I sure wish all of us could get together and you all are always invited to join in on the discussions on the Tea Party that starts fresh every week (usually started by Sam - "the wren" about 5:00 p.m. Central time. If you could get to Defiance for the KAP (Knit-a-Palooza), that would be even better.
> 
> The Chicago contingent (plus a couple of honorary members) of the Tea Party will be hosting dinner tomorrow night and here is a copy of the menu and some links to see the history of these favorite and famous foods from our area. We'll have the traditional cook out and pot luck meal at Sam's on Saturday. Sam says he's feeling better than last year, so we're thankful for that.


It sounds marvellous. Enjoy your time, and give everyone some English love. (not effusive but strong and binding)


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I think he's on board, so to speak - as long as I pay half!!! xxxx


That sounds very reasonable to me. Will selling the old car cover your half?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I have eventually blocked my ammonite and sea waves shawl that I bought at Wonderwool.


I love it, what a colour.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I love it, what a colour.


Thanks and just think by Monday it will all be over and done with forever. You will win. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Tonight Saturn is supposed to be shining along with a full strawberry moon. I'm going to stay up to see it if it's not too cloudy. It's amazing how long it stays light out at night, 10 p.m and there's still sunset over the mountains!


I don't think that would be seen in my hemisphere, we have the full moon, but lots of heavy cloud cover, so I definitely won't see it! I did get a great photo, a couple of weeks ago, of the full moon with a halo! I have tried to take photos of that phenomenon previously, but the phones I had at those times, did not have cameras capable of taking photos off that type, so I was pleasantly surprised when the photo actually worked. I am going to post it, if it works on this page! Just have to go to my phone, to post the photo! :sm23: :sm23:

This photo was taken with my phone camera on June 1st, and it was the clearest view of the ring on that I have seen on any other previous presentations that I have seen! I hope the ring is clear enough to be seen by someone! :sm04: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early getting the last minute things ready for our trip to Defiance, OH for the annual meeting of the Knit-a-Palooza. I'll pick up another member of the Knitting Paradise Tea Party group and be on our way. It's about a five hour drive. We don't have as many attending this year which is sad but they say they'll be there next year, so all is good. We're not heading out to other places this year, but opting to stay in the air conditioned conference room (it will be over 90f degrees) and visiting, eating, knitting, crocheting and sewing (pillowcase dresses for Haiti). I think I have that in priority order too! Here are some images of the dresses: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pillowcase+dresses+for+africa&qpvt=pillowcase+dresses+for+Africa&FORM=IGRE
> 
> More information on that:
> http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/httpwww-littledressesforafrica-orgblog2016-pillow-case-dress-instructions-with-sizes/
> 
> If we get bored with that, I have presentations on "navigating the various websites" ready to go. I have a Power Point with screen shots of the pages from Craftsy, Ravelry and KnittingParadise with some tricks and tips. We're too busy talking most of the time that I doubt there will be a lull, but we're prepared anyway.
> 
> I sure wish all of us could get together and you all are always invited to join in on the discussions on the Tea Party that starts fresh every week (usually started by Sam - "the wren" about 5:00 p.m. Central time. If you could get to Defiance for the KAP (Knit-a-Palooza), that would be even better.
> 
> The Chicago contingent (plus a couple of honorary members) of the Tea Party will be hosting dinner tomorrow night and here is a copy of the menu and some links to see the history of these favorite and famous foods from our area. We'll have the traditional cook out and pot luck meal at Sam's on Saturday. Sam says he's feeling better than last year, so we're thankful for that.


Those dresses are so cute, and the children will love them!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Have a wonderful time and do give my love to everybody. xx


 From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early getting the last minute things ready for our trip to Defiance, OH for the annual meeting of the Knit-a-Palooza. I'll pick up another member of the Knitting Paradise Tea Party group and be on our way. It's about a five hour drive. We don't have as many attending this year which is sad but they say they'll be there next year, so all is good. We're not heading out to other places this year, but opting to stay in the air conditioned conference room (it will be over 90f degrees) and visiting, eating, knitting, crocheting and sewing (pillowcase dresses for Haiti). I think I have that in priority order too! Here are some images of the dresses: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pillowcase+dresses+for+africa&qpvt=pillowcase+dresses+for+Africa&FORM=IGRE
> 
> More information on that:
> http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/httpwww-littledressesforafrica-orgblog2016-pillow-case-dress-instructions-with-sizes/
> 
> If we get bored with that, I have presentations on "navigating the various websites" ready to go. I have a Power Point with screen shots of the pages from Craftsy, Ravelry and KnittingParadise with some tricks and tips. We're too busy talking most of the time that I doubt there will be a lull, but we're prepared anyway.
> 
> I sure wish all of us could get together and you all are always invited to join in on the discussions on the Tea Party that starts fresh every week (usually started by Sam - "the wren" about 5:00 p.m. Central time. If you could get to Defiance for the KAP (Knit-a-Palooza), that would be even better.
> 
> The Chicago contingent (plus a couple of honorary members) of the Tea Party will be hosting dinner tomorrow night and here is a copy of the menu and some links to see the history of these favorite and famous foods from our area. We'll have the traditional cook out and pot luck meal at Sam's on Saturday. Sam says he's feeling better than last year, so we're thankful for that.


Have a great time, Jeanette! It sounds like an fun and busy weekend ahead. And what a great idea to work on those little dresses! Safe travels. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Wales. Yesterday a part of Wales hit 32C way too hot unless you have the sea lapping a few yards away from you. Today looks as though it's going to be another scorcher so will try and stay in the cool and definitely not doing the ironing.
> 
> Spent some of yesterday in the frog pond (not very cooling) and have given up on the pattern I was doing, I had to count every stitch on every row. Was watching the Korea v Germany football match and got so excited I dropped some stitches and lost another one and couldn't pick them up so gave up. Hopefully a quieter day today. Our second viewers have come back with another offer, £10,000 more, just need to get them up another £5,000 and will accept but will leave the house on the market until they have a positive sale on their place, have been caught before.
> 
> Have a good day you all, how did you get on yesterday Pam, any progress? xx


Sorry about you having to visit frog pond yesterday. :sm03: Better amount from the viewers and hopefully they'll come up to where you need them to and get their house sold in a timely mannyer.

No progress at all yesterday. I checked with our attorney late in the day and she told me that she had told the Sound Transit people to e-mail it to them for the sake of efficiency and she hasn't heard a word since. So weird and frustrating.

I'm off this morning to meet up with a friend for breakfast and a visit and then another friend this afternoon. Maybe try to fit in a bit of laundry, too.

I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very busy Surrey. The sun is coming out and it promises to be warm again today. Off to the Council Chamber to set up the art exhibition this morning. Then take the childrens quiz round to the shops and then back to the community church this afternoon to decorate that with bunting and a load of art. Come back home for a few hours before we start our yarn bombing. Then come home for a very very large glass of wine or three.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day too. xxx


What a busy day! I hope it all goes well and you don't get too tired out. You'll have well earned that glass or three of wine by the time you've finished all that today. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Wales. Yesterday a part of Wales hit 32C way too hot unless you have the sea lapping a few yards away from you. Today looks as though it's going to be another scorcher so will try and stay in the cool and definitely not doing the ironing.
> 
> Spent some of yesterday in the frog pond (not very cooling) and have given up on the pattern I was doing, I had to count every stitch on every row. Was watching the Korea v Germany football match and got so excited I dropped some stitches and lost another one and couldn't pick them up so gave up. Hopefully a quieter day today. Our second viewers have come back with another offer, £10,000 more, just need to get them up another £5,000 and will accept but will leave the house on the market until they have a positive sale on their place, have been caught before.
> 
> Have a good day you all, how did you get on yesterday Pam, any progress? xx


I hope the higher offer comes, and the sale goes ahead this time; you really deserve something going your way, this time!

I hope you are able to stay cool, with that type of temperature; it seems to be just a tad higher than what would usually be in your neck of the woods! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I think he's on board, so to speak - as long as I pay half!!! xxxx


Well, that's progress of a sort. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I don't think that would be seen in my hemisphere, we have the full moon, but lots of heavy cloud cover, so I definitely won't see it! I did get a great photo, a couple of weeks ago, of the full moon with a halo! I have tried to take photos of that phenomenon previously, but the phones I had at those times, did not have cameras capable of taking photos off that type, so I was pleasantly surprised when the photo actually worked. I am going to post it, if it works on this page! Just have to go to my phone, to post the photo! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> This photo was taken with my phone camera on June 1st, and it was the clearest view of the ring on that I have seen on any other previous presentations that I have seen! I hope the ring is clear enough to be seen by someone! :sm04: :sm23: :sm23:


Perfect! It reminds me of when someone came to visit us many years ago with his young daughter. Neither parent had any imagination and the little girl seemed quite dull. When they left it was dark, and there was a perfect ring around the moon. I picked her up and pointed out the 'rainbow' round the moon. She was transfixed. It takes so little.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast but warm London. Something, I assume it was a fox, jumped over the fence, on to one of my big plant pots that was all planted up. Because the compost was dry (bad me didn't water last night!) the whole pot emptied on to the lawn, what a mess! Have put most of it back but will have to wait for the sun to completely dry the rest out so I can brush it away!
> 
> Off to meet our lovely Chris in a short while, then going to see the car this afternoon. My first question will be why has it only done 300 miles?!!
> Have a great one everybody, see you all later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hugs to you both and good luck on the car! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I have eventually blocked my ammonite and sea waves shawl that I bought at Wonderwool.


Absolutely lovely, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very busy Surrey. The sun is coming out and it promises to be warm again today. Off to the Council Chamber to set up the art exhibition this morning. Then take the childrens quiz round to the shops and then back to the community church this afternoon to decorate that with bunting and a load of art. Come back home for a few hours before we start our yarn bombing. Then come home for a very very large glass of wine or three.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day too. xxx


Sounds to me that you will be in your element! Have a great time, and make sure you have some cooling fluids, throughout the day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think he's on board, so to speak - as long as I pay half!!! xxxx


Woohoo ... So a new car will grace your driveway soon! Well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about you having to visit frog pond yesterday. :sm03: Better amount from the viewers and hopefully they'll come up to where you need them to and get their house sold in a timely mannyer.
> 
> No progress at all yesterday. I checked with our attorney late in the day and she told me that she had told the Sound Transit people to e-mail it to them for the sake of efficiency and she hasn't heard a word since. So weird and frustrating.
> 
> I'm off this morning to meet up with a friend for breakfast and a visit and then another friend this afternoon. Maybe try to fit in a bit of laundry, too.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


Doesn't it feel as though you are going backwards sometimes? I am so fed up, as you probably are, at how slow everything moves. We might get there in the end. Managed to get all my washing dried yesterday, now it's waiting to be ironed, it can wait. Enjoy your breakfast and visits. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely lovely, Jacky! xxxooo


Thanks. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I live in London Judi, so parking is at a premium, also, the roads where I live are quite narrow. Also I am quite little!! xxxx


Yeah, there is all of that to be taken into account! I have absolutely no concept of living anywhere, with those conditions; I thinkI am fortunate that, except for the larger towns & cities, Australia has lots of room, to stretch my arms out as far as I am physically able! I also think that it wil bee a very long time, before the population in this country gets to the point that I need to find somewhere with a smaller population! ????????????????????

It's weird, because intellectually I know what the populations, and cities, are in other countries, but I have not had the physical experience of those populations, although I have had a fleeting experience of one much larger city, when we were in Denver, but we weren't there long enough for it to have any impact! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, it's the same here and the moon was beautiful last night, I was out with the local werewolf pack admiring it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast but warm London. Something, I assume it was a fox, jumped over the fence, on to one of my big plant pots that was all planted up. Because the compost was dry (bad me didn't water last night!) the whole pot emptied on to the lawn, what a mess! Have put most of it back but will have to wait for the sun to completely dry the rest out so I can brush it away!
> 
> Off to meet our lovely Chris in a short while, then going to see the car this afternoon. My first question will be why has it only done 300 miles?!!
> Have a great one everybody, see you all later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


A very old, or infirm, person owned it, or after the previous owner bought out; they decided that it would be quicker, & cheaper, to use public transport, or walk, to where ever they needed to go, than try to ding a parking space, and pay for it! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Busy, busy, busy, I'd just put a long straw in the bottle. xx :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm06: ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I have eventually blocked my ammonite and sea waves shawl that I bought at Wonderwool.


That is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> There is a new fabric shop near me. Supposedly cheap. I must investigate sometime.


That might just about be the therapy that you need, with the addition of a visit to a yarn store, for some yarn striking! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> When the weekend is over and I have had a couple of days sleep I will get it checked if it's still with me. I promise.


 We will hold you to that; but I really hope you are much better by then! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Doesn't it feel as though you are going backwards sometimes? I am so fed up, as you probably are, at how slow everything moves. We might get there in the end. Managed to get all my washing dried yesterday, now it's waiting to be ironed, it can wait. Enjoy your breakfast and visits. xx


Yes, it definitely does! We will get there eventually, just not in the time frame we thought! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it definitely does! We will get there eventually, just not in the time frame we thought! :sm16: xxxooo


The universe just wants us to have lots of practice, so that the final draft is as perfect as humanly possible! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

I'm off to bed now, and as I have no need to wake e early tomorrow, I am hoping to sleep in, just a little! 

Have a wonderful day, and for those expecting, or already have, higher temps than usual, don't forget to maintain your hydration! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My wolf dragged me out as well but the moon was hiding behind the trees when I went out. xxxx


It took me a while to get that one!! ???? Xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds very reasonable to me. Will selling the old car cover your half?


Sadly not and what I get for that will come off the total before it is halved :sm14: :sm16: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about you having to visit frog pond yesterday. :sm03: Better amount from the viewers and hopefully they'll come up to where you need them to and get their house sold in a timely mannyer.
> 
> No progress at all yesterday. I checked with our attorney late in the day and she told me that she had told the Sound Transit people to e-mail it to them for the sake of efficiency and she hasn't heard a word since. So weird and frustrating.
> 
> I'm off this morning to meet up with a friend for breakfast and a visit and then another friend this afternoon. Maybe try to fit in a bit of laundry, too.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


Love you too sweetie and your patience does you much credit, I so hope this all works out for you in the end!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Woohoo ... So a new car will grace your driveway soon! Well done! xoxoxo


Well, we're not there yet but I'm working hard on it!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> A very old, or infirm, person owned it, or after the previous owner bought out; they decided that it would be quicker, & cheaper, to use public transport, or walk, to where ever they needed to go, than try to ding a parking space, and pay for it! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Could be, I'm just hoping it wasn't a demo!!


----------



## London Girl

Just on my way home from a lovely lunch out with Chris and family, really good to see them all and little Felix is especially cute!! I am beginning to think that this bus either has no suspension or it has square wheels!!! ???? Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:00 am EST and 21'C (70'F). It's overcast at the moment or it would be hotter. And it's humid too.
My car had a broken clamp on it's radiator hose. $4. And $100 to put a new one on. Now the dishwasher is not working again. There's something wrong with the power. None of the lights will come on. And the breaker downstairs has not flipped, so the repairman is coming again.
I did get the 2nd part of my summer top done. Now I have to pick up 104 stitches on both of those parts to complete the next shoulder.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just on my way home from a lovely lunch out with Chris and family, really good to see them all and little Felix is especially cute!! I am beginning to think that this bus either has no suspension or it has square wheels!!! ???? Xxx


We all liked those kind of buses when we were kids, and we bounced. Now bouncing isn't so much fun. 
I'm glad you had a good lunch with Chris.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Could be, I'm just hoping it wasn't a demo!!


I bought a daily rental car one time. It was very well maintained by the dealership. That car lasted more than 300K miles.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sadly not and what I get for that will come off the total before it is halved :sm14: :sm16: xxx


That doesn't sound fair. I hope you get a lot for your old car.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it definitely does! We will get there eventually, just not in the time frame we thought! :sm16: xxxooo


I just hope you don't end up with parking lot all around your house, before they get their act in gear.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast but warm London. Something, I assume it was a fox, jumped over the fence, on to one of my big plant pots that was all planted up. Because the compost was dry (bad me didn't water last night!) the whole pot emptied on to the lawn, what a mess! Have put most of it back but will have to wait for the sun to completely dry the rest out so I can brush it away!
> 
> Off to meet our lovely Chris in a short while, then going to see the car this afternoon. My first question will be why has it only done 300 miles?!!
> Have a great one everybody, see you all later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx





Xiang said:


> A very old, or infirm, person owned it, or after the previous owner bought out; they decided that it would be quicker, & cheaper, to use public transport, or walk, to where ever they needed to go, than try to ding a parking space, and pay for it! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


My current car was barely broken in when I bought it and it was 3 years old at the time. The person lived in Peterborough, used public transit, and only used the car when they went out of town. They didn't go out of town too much.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yeah, there is all of that to be taken into account! I have absolutely no concept of living anywhere, with those conditions; I thinkI am fortunate that, except for the larger towns & cities, Australia has lots of room, to stretch my arms out as far as I am physically able! I also think that it wil bee a very long time, before the population in this country gets to the point that I need to find somewhere with a smaller population! ????????????????????
> 
> It's weird, because intellectually I know what the populations, and cities, are in other countries, but I have not had the physical experience of those populations, although I have had a fleeting experience of one much larger city, when we were in Denver, but we weren't there long enough for it to have any impact! ????????


And I live in a country like Australia, where distances are measured by how long it takes to drive there. A car is a necessity because public transit is poorly timed or non-existant to most places, only the most heavily populated areas. I've lived in the big city, and remember all the noise and smells. I prefer the small towns now.
I am finding now, that even in the "country" you can see houses less than a mile apart. I can remember as a kid, going on back roads and not seeing a house for an hour.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We all liked those kind of buses when we were kids, and we bounced. Now bouncing isn't so much fun.
> I'm glad you had a good lunch with Chris.


I can bounce without help from the bus!! ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about you having to visit frog pond yesterday. :sm03: Better amount from the viewers and hopefully they'll come up to where you need them to and get their house sold in a timely mannyer.
> 
> No progress at all yesterday. I checked with our attorney late in the day and she told me that she had told the Sound Transit people to e-mail it to them for the sake of efficiency and she hasn't heard a word since. So weird and frustrating.
> 
> I'm off this morning to meet up with a friend for breakfast and a visit and then another friend this afternoon. Maybe try to fit in a bit of laundry, too.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


I hope you have a good day with your visits.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't think that would be seen in my hemisphere, we have the full moon, but lots of heavy cloud cover, so I definitely won't see it! I did get a great photo, a couple of weeks ago, of the full moon with a halo! I have tried to take photos of that phenomenon previously, but the phones I had at those times, did not have cameras capable of taking photos off that type, so I was pleasantly surprised when the photo actually worked. I am going to post it, if it works on this page! Just have to go to my phone, to post the photo! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> This photo was taken with my phone camera on June 1st, and it was the clearest view of the ring on that I have seen on any other previous presentations that I have seen! I hope the ring is clear enough to be seen by someone! :sm04: :sm23: :sm23:


Very nice photo from a phone camera at night. Nice ring around the moon too. We've been overcast for the last couple of nights.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> There is a new fabric shop near me. Supposedly cheap. I must investigate sometime.


Definitely. Pet some fabric for me. I don't have a fabric shop anywhere nearby.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> the camel is sitting on the floor, a broken beast. Too many last minute straws. If it weren't for the fact that the new High Sheriff is a friend, and I've always got on with the Lord Lieutenant, I really couldn't care less any more.


The camel needs to feel better, and maybe have a vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I have eventually blocked my ammonite and sea waves shawl that I bought at Wonderwool.


Beautifully done, and a nice colour too.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> The camel needs to feel better, and maybe have a vacation.


oh yes, a vacation. I wish I still had my narrowboat!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast but warm London. Something, I assume it was a fox, jumped over the fence, on to one of my big plant pots that was all planted up. Because the compost was dry (bad me didn't water last night!) the whole pot emptied on to the lawn, what a mess! Have put most of it back but will have to wait for the sun to completely dry the rest out so I can brush it away!
> 
> Off to meet our lovely Chris in a short while, then going to see the car this afternoon. My first question will be why has it only done 300 miles?!!
> Have a great one everybody, see you all later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Let that pot lie until evening. The sun will have dried it by then and it will be cooler. I had a rabbit jump through my heuchera. I'm hoping the rain followed by some sun will perk it back up again.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very busy Surrey. The sun is coming out and it promises to be warm again today. Off to the Council Chamber to set up the art exhibition this morning. Then take the childrens quiz round to the shops and then back to the community church this afternoon to decorate that with bunting and a load of art. Come back home for a few hours before we start our yarn bombing. Then come home for a very very large glass of wine or three.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day too. xxx


Busy again. Can you just carry a bottle with you. (For hydration :sm01: )
Have a great busy day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Wales. Yesterday a part of Wales hit 32C way too hot unless you have the sea lapping a few yards away from you. Today looks as though it's going to be another scorcher so will try and stay in the cool and definitely not doing the ironing.
> 
> Spent some of yesterday in the frog pond (not very cooling) and have given up on the pattern I was doing, I had to count every stitch on every row. Was watching the Korea v Germany football match and got so excited I dropped some stitches and lost another one and couldn't pick them up so gave up. Hopefully a quieter day today. Our second viewers have come back with another offer, £10,000 more, just need to get them up another £5,000 and will accept but will leave the house on the market until they have a positive sale on their place, have been caught before.
> 
> Have a good day you all, how did you get on yesterday Pam, any progress? xx


It's raining again here. Too hot and humid out to go to the Lake.

I'm sure you can find a different pattern. I have so many patterns marked in Ravelry, I'd have to live several lifetimes to do all of them.

I hope your viewers decide to put up the money to match their interest.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up early getting the last minute things ready for our trip to Defiance, OH for the annual meeting of the Knit-a-Palooza. I'll pick up another member of the Knitting Paradise Tea Party group and be on our way. It's about a five hour drive. We don't have as many attending this year which is sad but they say they'll be there next year, so all is good. We're not heading out to other places this year, but opting to stay in the air conditioned conference room (it will be over 90f degrees) and visiting, eating, knitting, crocheting and sewing (pillowcase dresses for Haiti). I think I have that in priority order too! Here are some images of the dresses: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=pillowcase+dresses+for+africa&qpvt=pillowcase+dresses+for+Africa&FORM=IGRE
> 
> More information on that:
> http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/httpwww-littledressesforafrica-orgblog2016-pillow-case-dress-instructions-with-sizes/
> 
> If we get bored with that, I have presentations on "navigating the various websites" ready to go. I have a Power Point with screen shots of the pages from Craftsy, Ravelry and KnittingParadise with some tricks and tips. We're too busy talking most of the time that I doubt there will be a lull, but we're prepared anyway.
> 
> I sure wish all of us could get together and you all are always invited to join in on the discussions on the Tea Party that starts fresh every week (usually started by Sam - "the wren" about 5:00 p.m. Central time. If you could get to Defiance for the KAP (Knit-a-Palooza), that would be even better.
> 
> The Chicago contingent (plus a couple of honorary members) of the Tea Party will be hosting dinner tomorrow night and here is a copy of the menu and some links to see the history of these favorite and famous foods from our area. We'll have the traditional cook out and pot luck meal at Sam's on Saturday. Sam says he's feeling better than last year, so we're thankful for that.


Have a wonderful time at Knit-a-Palooza. Those little dresses look wonderful. I'm glad that Sam is feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> oh yes, a vacation. I wish I still had my narrowboat!


That would be lovely. There's a wooden narrowboat that comes to the locks at Fenelon Falls. It's beautiful. I wish there were more like that available. I could be persuaded to vacation on one of those boats.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Time to feed the kitties.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

How are you all? Today Im not to good. I dont know what it is but feel tired, shaky and a headache. I should have gone shoppingas Ive three birthdays to buy for in the next 2 days. GS1 is 20 tomorrow and his other Grandads birthday too. Then on Saturday Its DIL's birthday. I hope I feel a bit better tomorrow. Im sure I will. Its another wonderfulk day weatherwise. Enjoy what you are all up to.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I'm so glad that job is out of the way now, I'm sure it looks lovely! What's going to happens to Jim's c**k-up? Are you going to live with it or rip it off and get DS to do it again? xxxx


We are hopeing to take a strip off. BUT.....we shall seee. I hope so cos Its driving me daft. I could lamp him honestley


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good evening UK ladies and good afternoon/night to everyone else!! Had a busy day today, my charity shop manager rang to ask me something and mentioned she was on her own so I popped up too give her a couple of hours so she could get some sorting done. Then I went to visit a friend for a couple of hours, got the car cleaned, found out my local fabric shop is closing as the building is being demolished and the 90 year old owner doesn't want to continue :sm03: went to look at a two year old car that has only done 300 miles, then I came home to talk DH into buying it!! This is what I have my eye on: https://www.automaticcarsltd.co.uk/used-car-details/used-ford-fiesta-zetec-hatchback-red-automatic-petrol/id-21697/ Still working on that one!! Going to meet up with our Chris tomorrow, we'll give each other a hug from all of you!!
> 
> All of you in tornado danger, please stay safe, those that are poorly, please get well soon and everybody, look after yourselves xxxx


looks good to me. 300?. I had a fiesta years ago when I was working and it was a great little car. love the colour. I called my fiesta HESTER and sue had one and she called it CHESTER. Imagine our suprise when we went to America and visited Disneys ANIMAL KINGDOM and saw they had to chipmonks calles CHESTER AND HESTER. truth!!!


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Important for us to remember.


Well said????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


Looking good


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That sounds lovely, have never made a lamp shade cover, wouldn't know where to start!! xxxx


I have xxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I have xxx


I used to make lots when y girls were little.


----------



## PurpleFi

Everything done. It's all looking good. Few hours off and then yarn bombing later. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, I’ve been trying to catch up, I am so behind. Met June today, took her to our newly discovered cafe near us. Had a chat & then my DH, DD & GS joined us for uncharted. It was good to see June again. She has given e some Hukaras, at the moment my DD is planting them. DH bought me two beautiful Clamatus plants. My garden is gradually filling up after my garden make-over. My brother bought me an enormous black bamboo for my birthday it’s going to been a big hole for that.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> How are you all? Today Im not to good. I dont know what it is but feel tired, shaky and a headache. I should have gone shoppingas Ive three birthdays to buy for in the next 2 days. GS1 is 20 tomorrow and his other Grandads birthday too. Then on Saturday Its DIL's birthday. I hope I feel a bit better tomorrow. Im sure I will. Its another wonderfulk day weatherwise. Enjoy what you are all up to.


Sorry you're not up to much today, have a good night's sleep and hopefully, tomorrow will be better and you can get out for your shopping!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> looks good to me. 300?. I had a fiesta years ago when I was working and it was a great little car. love the colour. I called my fiesta HESTER and sue had one and she called it CHESTER. Imagine our suprise when we went to America and visited Disneys ANIMAL KINGDOM and saw they had to chipmonks calles CHESTER AND HESTER. truth!!!


How funny!! Well, I seem to have bought it, it's a lovely little car! The story goes that they buy a lot of cars from Mobility and they are often hardly used, this one belonged to a disabled lady who didn't like driving - that's what the second-hand car dealer told me anyway so it _must_ be true!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: He didn't give me as much for my little Fiesta (called Purple Pip) as I would have like but there's a few dings on it and other bits that don't work properly so I'm content!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> How funny!! Well, I seem to have bought it, it's a lovely little car! The story goes that they buy a lot of cars from Mobility and they are often hardly used, this one belonged to a disabled lady who didn't like driving - that's what the second-hand car dealer told me anyway so it _must_ be true!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: He didn't give me as much for my little Fiesta (called Purple Pip) as I would have like but there's a few dings on it and other bits that don't work properly so I'm content!! xxx


go for it bonny lass. It looks to be a good price and I suppose it will still be under warranty?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> And I live in a country like Australia, where distances are measured by how long it takes to drive there. A car is a necessity because public transit is poorly timed or non-existant to most places, only the most heavily populated areas. I've lived in the big city, and remember all the noise and smells. I prefer the small towns now.
> I am finding now, that even in the "country" you can see houses less than a mile apart. I can remember as a kid, going on back roads and not seeing a house for an hour.


I was brought up in a city but couldn't go back there to live now, I like my fresh air and quiet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I can bounce without help from the bus!! ???? ???? Xxxx


 :sm12: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> go for it bonny lass. It looks to be a good price and I suppose it will still be under warranty?


Got a year's warranty from the company I am buying from, that'll do, I don't worry about things like that. I'm going down to my sister in Dorset next week and I would have dearly loved to have it by then, just to show off, but don't think I'll get it until I get home now, hope the old gal hangs in there long enough to get me there and back!! :sm24: :sm06: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> How are you all? Today Im not to good. I dont know what it is but feel tired, shaky and a headache. I should have gone shoppingas Ive three birthdays to buy for in the next 2 days. GS1 is 20 tomorrow and his other Grandads birthday too. Then on Saturday Its DIL's birthday. I hope I feel a bit better tomorrow. Im sure I will. Its another wonderfulk day weatherwise. Enjoy what you are all up to.


Hopefully you're just tired out after your busy couple of weeks, perhaps a good night's sleep will make you feel better tomorrow. xx


----------



## runflyski

Islander said:


> Tonight Saturn is supposed to be shining along with a full strawberry moon. I'm going to stay up to see it if it's not too cloudy. It's amazing how long it stays light out at night, 10 p.m and there's still sunset over the mountains!


Thanks for posting this, Islander. Last night, the full moon was gorgeous in Wyoming. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How funny!! Well, I seem to have bought it, it's a lovely little car! The story goes that they buy a lot of cars from Mobility and they are often hardly used, this one belonged to a disabled lady who didn't like driving - that's what the second-hand car dealer told me anyway so it _must_ be true!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: He didn't give me as much for my little Fiesta (called Purple Pip) as I would have like but there's a few dings on it and other bits that don't work properly so I'm content!! xxx


Yippee, watch out Sidcup the red devil is on the road. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully you're just tired out after your busy couple of weeks, perhaps a good night's sleep will make you feel better tomorrow. xx


I think this is what it is. Nothing definite. have you had another offer yet?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Got a year's warranty from the company I am buying from, that'll do, I don't worry about things like that. I'm going down to my sister in Dorset next week and I would have dearly loved to have it by then, just to show off, but don't think I'll get it until I get home now, hope the old gal hangs in there long enough to get me there and back!! :sm24: :sm06: :sm09: xxxx


Just don't tell her you've got a replacement lined up until you get home. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I think this is what it is. Nothing definite. have you had another offer yet?


Original offer has gone up £10,000, just a bit more and we might accept, but they still have to sell their place so our house is staying on the market.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I just hope you don't end up with parking lot all around your house, before they get their act in gear.


Me, too! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> How funny!! Well, I seem to have bought it, it's a lovely little car! The story goes that they buy a lot of cars from Mobility and they are often hardly used, this one belonged to a disabled lady who didn't like driving - that's what the second-hand car dealer told me anyway so it _must_ be true!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: He didn't give me as much for my little Fiesta (called Purple Pip) as I would have like but there's a few dings on it and other bits that don't work properly so I'm content!! xxx


Well, done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee, watch out Sidcup the red devil is on the road. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm14: :sm14:


Yeehaaaa!!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just don't tell her you've got a replacement lined up until you get home. xxxx :sm09:


Good thinking!! Mind you, she did have a strange man mauling her over this afternoon so she may already have her suspicions!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well, done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it's cleaned me out but it's time!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it's cleaned me out but it's time!!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it's cleaned me out but it's time!!! xxxx


At least you know where you can have a free holiday, although you would have melted here parts of Wales hit 33C today. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you know where you can have a free holiday, although you would have melted here parts of Wales hit 33C today. xxxx :sm24:


Got A/C in the car though but thank you for that!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Got A/C in the car though but thank you for that!! xxxxx


We're sat here with the front door wide open hoping a bit of breeze might come in. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We're sat here with the front door wide open hoping a bit of breeze might come in. xxxx :sm16:


It's just right here, the temperature was up to 30.7'C when we went over to the car showroom but I think its dropped a bit now, we have the back door open but not the front windows, too noisy from the traffic on the A222!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Been there, done that, do not want to do it again. I am usually not smart enough to rip it out immediately. I knit on trying to think of ways to disguise my error. Then after knitting 6 more rows I rip it out.


That is usually what I do but this time I said that I was letting that happen!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's just right here, the temperature was up to 30.7'C when we went over to the car showroom but I think its dropped a bit now, we have the back door open but not the front windows, too noisy from the traffic on the A222!!! xxxx


I learnt to ignore the noisy traffic here. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I learnt to ignore the noisy traffic here. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


That's what we have learned to do here, too. :sm10: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's what we have learned to do here, too. :sm10: xxxooo


I rather suspect you have more than the two or three cars we get a day. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I rather suspect you have more than the two or three cars we get a day. xx :sm23:


Many, many, many, many plus times more. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Just popping in.. Gotta catch up though.


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from yarn nombing. It was great fun. Lots of photos taken so eill get round to posting them when they are sent to me. Interview with local radio tomorrow . On my 3rd glass of wine and then bed. Been a great day. XxNight night


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Back from yarn nombing. It was great fun. Lots of photos taken so eill get round to posting them when they are sent to me. Interview with local radio tomorrow . On my 3rd glass of wine and then bed. Been a great day. XxNight night


Do many people know you are yarn bombing or will it be a big surprise for most? xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Back from yarn nombing. It was great fun. Lots of photos taken so eill get round to posting them when they are sent to me. Interview with local radio tomorrow . On my 3rd glass of wine and then bed. Been a great day. XxNight night


Sleep well little rose bud! ???????????? xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> oh yes, a vacation. I wish I still had my narrowboat!


You had a narrowboat... my daughter pines over them. Unfortunately we don't have canals here, so it wouldn't be functional in open waters, none the less they are awesome! xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:00 am EST and 21'C (70'F). It's overcast at the moment or it would be hotter. And it's humid too.
> My car had a broken clamp on it's radiator hose. $4. And $100 to put a new one on. Now the dishwasher is not working again. There's something wrong with the power. None of the lights will come on. And the breaker downstairs has not flipped, so the repairman is coming again.
> I did get the 2nd part of my summer top done. Now I have to pick up 104 stitches on both of those parts to complete the next shoulder.


That wasn't a cheap fix! :sm26: xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice photo from a phone camera at night. Nice ring around the moon too. We've been overcast for the last couple of nights.


That is an excellent photo Judi!


----------



## Islander

A cool 60 degree's today. Spent all day on the phone and laptop "fixing things"... mistakes other people create. I've been trying to get mom a new wifi modem but have to drive back and forth a distance to pick up and take the old one back, all this running around not easy for me now. 

A kind agent suggested mailing the new modem to me and having me post the old one back postage paid.... that man made my day! xox


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from yarn nombing. It was great fun. Lots of photos taken so eill get round to posting them when they are sent to me. Interview with local radio tomorrow . On my 3rd glass of wine and then bed. Been a great day. XxNight night


That's great!!! Sounds like really busy day but a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> A cool 60 degree's today. Spent all day on the phone and laptop "fixing things"... mistakes other people create. I've been trying to get mom a new wifi modem but have to drive back and forth a distance to pick up and take the old one back, all this running around not easy for me now.
> 
> A kind agent suggested mailing the new modem to me and having me post the old one back postage paid.... that man made my day! xox


Thank goodness for that man! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Do you need an early morning laugh? All day I kept having to search out connections. I would find it and try to figure out where I was and when I tried to come back to read more it was gone again. I bet I had to search 4 or 5 times to find you. It would never stay in my watched topics. Well, duh I did not click watch or make a comment.
So, now I thank you for all the nice posts I read today. Hope everyone across the pond is sleeping. Wishing a wonderful day to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Do you need an early morning laugh? All day I kept having to search out connections. I would find it and try to figure out where I was and when I tried to come back to read more it was gone again. I bet I had to search 4 or 5 times to find you. It would never stay in my watched topics. Well, duh I did not click watch or make a comment.
> So, now I thank you for all the nice posts I read today. Hope everyone across the pond is sleeping. Wishing a wonderful day to everyone tomorrow.


I found it easier to just go to my posts.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from another sunny day in Wales. Shopping later on and then just wait and see what the day brings, have a good one whatever you are up to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. VIP day today 
Catch you later x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. VIP day today
> Catch you later x


Have fun. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> You had a narrowboat... my daughter pines over them. Unfortunately we don't have canals here, so it wouldn't be functional in open waters, none the less they are awesome! xxx


We had a narrowboat named Layla because it used to belong to Eric Clapton's drummer.


----------



## SaxonLady

Well, it's the weekend and I'm still not ready for it; and guess what hit this morning - the final, I hope, straw. Cystitis!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Well, it's the weekend and I'm still not ready for it; and guess what hit this morning - the final, I hope, straw. Cystitis!!!


The fates are certainly throwing everything at you but knowing you, you will conquer all (and then perhaps collapse in a heap on Monday). xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I learnt to ignore the noisy traffic here. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Baaaaaaaahahahah !!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Many, many, many, many plus times more. :sm16: xxxooo


Quite right, even I don't get a fraction of your traffic and I get a _lot_!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from yarn nombing. It was great fun. Lots of photos taken so eill get round to posting them when they are sent to me. Interview with local radio tomorrow . On my 3rd glass of wine and then bed. Been a great day. XxNight night


Your control is amazing, I would never have guessed you were on your third glass!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Good luck with the interview, don't forget to use your posh voice!! Looking forward to the pictures hun, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A cool 60 degree's today. Spent all day on the phone and laptop "fixing things"... mistakes other people create. I've been trying to get mom a new wifi modem but have to drive back and forth a distance to pick up and take the old one back, all this running around not easy for me now.
> 
> A kind agent suggested mailing the new modem to me and having me post the old one back postage paid.... that man made my day! xox


Nice to know there are still some kind and thoughtful humans around still, kudos to him!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you need an early morning laugh? All day I kept having to search out connections. I would find it and try to figure out where I was and when I tried to come back to read more it was gone again. I bet I had to search 4 or 5 times to find you. It would never stay in my watched topics. Well, duh I did not click watch or make a comment.
> So, now I thank you for all the nice posts I read today. Hope everyone across the pond is sleeping. Wishing a wonderful day to everyone tomorrow.


Oh bless you, so frustrating when things like that happen, glad you are back with us and I love your avatar hat!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Well, it's the weekend and I'm still not ready for it; and guess what hit this morning - the final, I hope, straw. Cystitis!!!


Oh no!! As a very recent sufferer, I would urge you to get to the doc, it won't go away on it's own and will make you as miserable as sin!! Love you and hope you're fully better soon, big, gentle hugs!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We had a narrowboat named Layla because it used to belong to Eric Clapton's drummer.


Love that song, can't sit still, when it's playing, love your latest claim to fame!!

https://www.bing.com/search?q=layla&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Only 20'C at the moment but set to heat up dramatically again later and we are now being urged to not waste water!! I am going to do a run to the tip later, don't want to wait and sully my new car when I get it. I have, this morning, chopped down a huge laurel bush which was a bit diseased and harbouring loads of old leaves and snails, eurgh!! Now I have to chop it all up and bag it and get rid of it! This afternoon I shall go and get the gks for the weekend and hope to finish a dress I am making in between!! 

Have a good Friday everyone, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> How funny!! Well, I seem to have bought it, it's a lovely little car! The story goes that they buy a lot of cars from Mobility and they are often hardly used, this one belonged to a disabled lady who didn't like driving - that's what the second-hand car dealer told me anyway so it _must_ be true!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: He didn't give me as much for my little Fiesta (called Purple Pip) as I would have like but there's a few dings on it and other bits that don't work properly so I'm content!! xxx


That was quick! Lots of happy miles ahead of you! Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning here I am sitting waiting for transport. I am supposed to be at the hospital in London. I made a mistake saying what time my appt was BUT they should be here. My poor Claire is already up there waiting for me. I can feel my BP going up. Think I will go & start something then they will turn up. See you later.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> That was quick! Lots of happy miles ahead of you! Xx


Thank you, I hope so!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning here I am sitting waiting for transport. I am supposed to be at the hospital in London. I made a mistake saying what time my appt was BUT they should be here. My poor Claire is already up there waiting for me. I can feel my BP going up. Think I will go & start something then they will turn up. See you later.


I can feel your tum churning from here, mine would be the same! Hope you are on your way by the time you read this!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Love you too sweetie and your patience does you much credit, I so hope this all works out for you in the end!! Xxxx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Could be, I'm just hoping it wasn't a demo!!


Oh, I didn't even think of that one! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And I live in a country like Australia, where distances are measured by how long it takes to drive there. A car is a necessity because public transit is poorly timed or non-existant to most places, only the most heavily populated areas. I've lived in the big city, and remember all the noise and smells. I prefer the small towns now.
> I am finding now, that even in the "country" you can see houses less than a mile apart. I can remember as a kid, going on back roads and not seeing a house for an hour.


That is happening in more places here also, and there is a large number of house blocks for sale, in the area that I live in! If they all get sold we will be totally surrounded; and almost in the centre of the town, instead of being in a very small community! The sad thing about that is DH & I will probably never be able to afford to move from where we are now, unless it is to go into a care facility, at much more advanced age, than what we are now! :sm06: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice photo from a phone camera at night. Nice ring around the moon too. We've been overcast for the last couple of nights.


Oohh .... I am really glad that the ring was visible, it was not easy to see on my phone, or my tablet!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> How are you all? Today Im not to good. I dont know what it is but feel tired, shaky and a headache. I should have gone shoppingas Ive three birthdays to buy for in the next 2 days. GS1 is 20 tomorrow and his other Grandads birthday too. Then on Saturday Its DIL's birthday. I hope I feel a bit better tomorrow. Im sure I will. Its another wonderfulk day weatherwise. Enjoy what you are all up to.


I hope you feel much better by tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Looking good


Thanks Chris, they are very comfortable also! ????


----------



## London Girl

Just spotted this on the main forum, made me giggle!! xxxx

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551526-1.html#12598426


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Well, it's the weekend and I'm still not ready for it; and guess what hit this morning - the final, I hope, straw. Cystitis!!!


Oh, no! Sending many healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Only 20'C at the moment but set to heat up dramatically again later and we are now being urged to not waste water!! I am going to do a run to the tip later, don't want to wait and sully my new car when I get it. I have, this morning, chopped down a huge laurel bush which was a bit diseased and harbouring loads of old leaves and snails, eurgh!! Now I have to chop it all up and bag it and get rid of it! This afternoon I shall go and get the gks for the weekend and hope to finish a dress I am making in between!!
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Busy you! Enjoy your time with the GKs. And take time to breathe! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's just right here, the temperature was up to 30.7'C when we went over to the car showroom but I think its dropped a bit now, we have the back door open but not the front windows, too noisy from the traffic on the A222!!! xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> I learnt to ignore the noisy traffic here. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


We don't have a lout of road traffic in our few streets, but from the front of the house, we get noise from semitrailers, on the highway, which is about 10 minutes away from us; and from the back of the house, we get the noise from freight & passenger trains; which get quite noisy because of the quietness of country towns! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Sleep well little rose bud! ???????????? xoxox


From me also. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That is an excellent photo Judi!


Thanks Trish xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> A cool 60 degree's today. Spent all day on the phone and laptop "fixing things"... mistakes other people create. I've been trying to get mom a new wifi modem but have to drive back and forth a distance to pick up and take the old one back, all this running around not easy for me now.
> 
> A kind agent suggested mailing the new modem to me and having me post the old one back postage paid.... that man made my day! xox


Some people are sensible!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Well, it's the weekend and I'm still not ready for it; and guess what hit this morning - the final, I hope, straw. Cystitis!!!


 You just don't seem to be able to win lately! I hope you get over this very quickly. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning everyone! We finally got our revised offer from Sound Transit late yesterday afternoon. It's much better than last year's offer, but we were hoping for a bit more. Will be speaking with our attorneys Monday afternoon to see what they think about a bit more. If we have to, we can live with this offer. They gave us a move out date of September 24th, which is 90 days from yesterday. Soooooooooo, we now need to get busy finding another place to live and get packed up. For me, the packing up shouldn't be much of a problem, but Mr. Ric has soooooooo much stuff and so many projects that he's working on that he's going to need every one of those now 89 days we have to go. It's a huge relief to have finally heard, though. The fun really begins now!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I found it easier to just go to my posts.


That is what I had to do yesterday. I usually go to watched topics as that brings me right to the post I read last.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the day brings good news.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from another sunny day in Wales. Shopping later on and then just wait and see what the day brings, have a good one whatever you are up to. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. VIP day today
> Catch you later x


Morning. Have fun.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Well, it's the weekend and I'm still not ready for it; and guess what hit this morning - the final, I hope, straw. Cystitis!!!


Well, you certainly did not need that. Hope it does not stay around for long. You are much too busy to mess around with that.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, so frustrating when things like that happen, glad you are back with us and I love your avatar hat!! xxxx


Frustrating indeed. I found several things frustrating yesterday. Guess my mind was being pulled in several directions and did not allow me to see the simple solution to any of the issues. I needed to write them down last night before trying to sleep. Amazingly once I had written the list I realized there was nothing that important to fret about.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Only 20'C at the moment but set to heat up dramatically again later and we are now being urged to not waste water!! I am going to do a run to the tip later, don't want to wait and sully my new car when I get it. I have, this morning, chopped down a huge laurel bush which was a bit diseased and harbouring loads of old leaves and snails, eurgh!! Now I have to chop it all up and bag it and get rid of it! This afternoon I shall go and get the gks for the weekend and hope to finish a dress I am making in between!!
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning. I see you have had a busy day. Good to get the hardest work out of the way before the day heats up. For the next few days The temperatures around here are suppose to get close to 100. It is not just the heat but the humidity that bothers me.
Is a monopoly tournament planned for this weekend? Enjoy your time with the grandkids.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Morning here I am sitting waiting for transport. I am supposed to be at the hospital in London. I made a mistake saying what time my appt was BUT they should be here. My poor Claire is already up there waiting for me. I can feel my BP going up. Think I will go & start something then they will turn up. See you later.


I find going to the bathroom brings them immediately to my door. Hope everything worked out okay.


----------



## jinx

Hopefully everything works out for you. I am sure it is awful living in limbo.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We finally got our revised offer from Sound Transit late yesterday afternoon. It's much better than last year's offer, but we were hoping for a bit more. Will be speaking with our attorneys Monday afternoon to see what they think about a bit more. If we have to, we can live with this offer. They gave us a move out date of September 24th, which is 90 days from yesterday. Soooooooooo, we now need to get busy finding another place to live and get packed up. For me, the packing up shouldn't be much of a problem, but Mr. Ric has soooooooo much stuff and so many projects that he's working on that he's going to need every one of those now 89 days we have to go. It's a huge relief to have finally heard, though. The fun really begins now!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hopefully everything works out for you. I am sure it is awful living in limbo.


It's been pretty stressful! You all are a huge help with that and I don't know what I would do without you!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We finally got our revised offer from Sound Transit late yesterday afternoon. It's much better than last year's offer, but we were hoping for a bit more. Will be speaking with our attorneys Monday afternoon to see what they think about a bit more. If we have to, we can live with this offer. They gave us a move out date of September 24th, which is 90 days from yesterday. Soooooooooo, we now need to get busy finding another place to live and get packed up. For me, the packing up shouldn't be much of a problem, but Mr. Ric has soooooooo much stuff and so many projects that he's working on that he's going to need every one of those now 89 days we have to go. It's a huge relief to have finally heard, though. The fun really begins now!!! xxxooo


So happy you finally have an answer, even if it wasn't quite what you were hoping for! I wish I could come over and help you get sorted - or maybe I could help Mr Ric? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Looking forward to hearing where you are aiming to spend the next phase of your lives!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Frustrating indeed. I found several things frustrating yesterday. Guess my mind was being pulled in several directions and did not allow me to see the simple solution to any of the issues. I needed to write them down last night before trying to sleep. Amazingly once I had written the list I realized there was nothing that important to fret about.


Isn't that just the way, when you have lots of stuff whizzing round in your head, to keep you awake? Good idea to write it down and then shut down!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I see you have had a busy day. Good to get the hardest work out of the way before the day heats up. For the next few days The temperatures around here are suppose to get close to 100. It is not just the heat but the humidity that bothers me.
> Is a monopoly tournament planned for this weekend? Enjoy your time with the grandkids.


Yes, Monopoly again!! I found a Monopoly game in a box in a cheap store, it has chocolates in it which are somehow included in the game. I will let DGS sort that one out and I bet he wins all the chocolate!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I find going to the bathroom brings them immediately to my door. Hope everything worked out okay.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So happy you finally have an answer, even if it wasn't quite what you were hoping for! I wish I could come over and help you get sorted - or maybe I could help Mr Ric? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Looking forward to hearing where you are aiming to spend the next phase of your lives!! xxxxxx


Thank you! Wish you could come over, too! Mr. Ric needs the help more than I do, but I would love the company!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! Wish you could come over, too! Mr. Ric needs the help more than I do, but I would love the company!!! xxxooo


Wondering how much work would get done while you two chatter away.
:sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 28'C (82'F). Sunny and humid today. 
Mum and I bought some bird seed yesterday. We now have 6 or 7 squirrels in the backyard emptying out the bird feeders but they are leaving the hummingbird/oriole feeders alone.
Knit Night was fun last night. They are talking about starting a Joji Locatelli knit-a-long this month. I'm going to try to do something small. I'm still working on the KAL from May. I was able to pick up 104 stitches along the diagonal edge of the top that I've been knitting. It's amazing how much knitting I can do when the kitties aren't around.
The waterfront festival in Cobourg starts today and ends Monday with fireworks.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, Monopoly again!! I found a Monopoly game in a box in a cheap store, it has chocolates in it which are somehow included in the game. I will let DGS sort that one out and I bet he wins all the chocolate!!! :sm23: xxxx


Hopefully those chocolates aren't as old as the game!
I have a "Cat" version of Monopoly where the properties are different varieties of cats instead. The houses and hotels are replaced with awards and trophies.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 28'C (82'F). Sunny and humid today.
> Mum and I bought some bird seed yesterday. We now have 6 or 7 squirrels in the backyard emptying out the bird feeders but they are leaving the hummingbird/oriole feeders alone.
> Knit Night was fun last night. They are talking about starting a Joji Locatelli knit-a-long this month. I'm going to try to do something small. I'm still working on the KAL from May. I was able to pick up 104 stitches along the diagonal edge of the top that I've been knitting. It's amazing how much knitting I can do when the kitties aren't around.
> The waterfront festival in Cobourg starts today and ends Monday with fireworks.[/quote
> 
> Morning. Picking up 104 stitches on the diagonal does not sound like fun to me. Glad you accomplished that task. Hope you have a pleasant day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I see you have had a busy day. Good to get the hardest work out of the way before the day heats up. For the next few days The temperatures around here are suppose to get close to 100. It is not just the heat but the humidity that bothers me.
> Is a monopoly tournament planned for this weekend? Enjoy your time with the grandkids.


We're getting your hot temperatures and humidity too. Luckily I'll be at the Waterfront Festival for part of it. The breeze off Lake Ontario should be cooler.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Frustrating indeed. I found several things frustrating yesterday. Guess my mind was being pulled in several directions and did not allow me to see the simple solution to any of the issues. I needed to write them down last night before trying to sleep. Amazingly once I had written the list I realized there was nothing that important to fret about.


Sometimes just writing things down, helps to make them make sense.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We finally got our revised offer from Sound Transit late yesterday afternoon. It's much better than last year's offer, but we were hoping for a bit more. Will be speaking with our attorneys Monday afternoon to see what they think about a bit more. If we have to, we can live with this offer. They gave us a move out date of September 24th, which is 90 days from yesterday. Soooooooooo, we now need to get busy finding another place to live and get packed up. For me, the packing up shouldn't be much of a problem, but Mr. Ric has soooooooo much stuff and so many projects that he's working on that he's going to need every one of those now 89 days we have to go. It's a huge relief to have finally heard, though. The fun really begins now!!! xxxooo


I'm glad that you got an offer you can live with. 
I hope Mr Ric can get all his projects packed up in time.
Good luck with the hunt for a new house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We don't have a lout of road traffic in our few streets, but from the front of the house, we get noise from semitrailers, on the highway, which is about 10 minutes away from us; and from the back of the house, we get the noise from freight & passenger trains; which get quite noisy because of the quietness of country towns! ????????


We have a railroad about a mile south of us. It crosses downtown on a wooden and stone trestle bridge up in the air. The wooden part caught fire last weekend but wasn't heavily damaged. The trains could still use it.
Highway 401 is behind our property. But there is a light industry area between us and the highway, and 20 feet of land owned by the town that is filled with trees. In the summer the leaves on the trees really block the sound of the highway.
I hear mostly birds in the backyard.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Just spotted this on the main forum, made me giggle!! xxxx
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551526-1.html#12598426


That was great. Someone has a great sense of humour.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We finally got our revised offer from Sound Transit late yesterday afternoon. It's much better than last year's offer, but we were hoping for a bit more. Will be speaking with our attorneys Monday afternoon to see what they think about a bit more. If we have to, we can live with this offer. They gave us a move out date of September 24th, which is 90 days from yesterday. Soooooooooo, we now need to get busy finding another place to live and get packed up. For me, the packing up shouldn't be much of a problem, but Mr. Ric has soooooooo much stuff and so many projects that he's working on that he's going to need every one of those now 89 days we have to go. It's a huge relief to have finally heard, though. The fun really begins now!!! xxxooo


We never get quite what we want but if you're OK with it then happy house hunting, I know of a nice place in Wales. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> We're getting your hot temperatures and humidity too. Luckily I'll be at the Waterfront Festival for part of it. The breeze off Lake Ontario should be cooler.


For those of us living near The Great Lakes summer temperatures are more bearable. Hope there is a breeze off the lake so you can fully enjoy the festival.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is happening in more places here also, and there is a large number of house blocks for sale, in the area that I live in! If they all get sold we will be totally surrounded; and almost in the centre of the town, instead of being in a very small community! The sad thing about that is DH & I will probably never be able to afford to move from where we are now, unless it is to go into a care facility, at much more advanced age, than what we are now! :sm06: :sm04: :sm23:


The land around us is all allocated so there won't be anymore houses going up around us. There is something going on in the light industrial area behind us, but we think they are using the property to train people on the use of excavating equipment. They keep digging it up and filling it in and digging it again.
Our house will always be on the east end of town because the town line ends at the end of the road out of our subdivision.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the day brings good news.


Not heard anything from anyone but got another viewer tomorrow, so out with the hoover and duster. Shopping all done the heat in the car was 35C when we got back to it, a little hot on the posterior when we got in. xx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not heard anything from anyone but got another viewer tomorrow, so out with the hoover and duster. Shopping all done the heat in the car was 35C when we got back to it, a little hot on the posterior when we got in. xx :sm09: :sm12:


That's great that you are getting so much action now. Hopefully one of them comes up with a decent offer. Sorry that you have to do housework in the heat.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning here I am sitting waiting for transport. I am supposed to be at the hospital in London. I made a mistake saying what time my appt was BUT they should be here. My poor Claire is already up there waiting for me. I can feel my BP going up. Think I will go & start something then they will turn up. See you later.


I hope your transport showed up and got you to the hospital in time for your appointement.
I also hope that the rest of your day goes better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London! Only 20'C at the moment but set to heat up dramatically again later and we are now being urged to not waste water!! I am going to do a run to the tip later, don't want to wait and sully my new car when I get it. I have, this morning, chopped down a huge laurel bush which was a bit diseased and harbouring loads of old leaves and snails, eurgh!! Now I have to chop it all up and bag it and get rid of it! This afternoon I shall go and get the gks for the weekend and hope to finish a dress I am making in between!!
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a fun weekend with the gks.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Well, it's the weekend and I'm still not ready for it; and guess what hit this morning - the final, I hope, straw. Cystitis!!!


Get yourself to a doctor and get well quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Do you need an early morning laugh? All day I kept having to search out connections. I would find it and try to figure out where I was and when I tried to come back to read more it was gone again. I bet I had to search 4 or 5 times to find you. It would never stay in my watched topics. Well, duh I did not click watch or make a comment.
> So, now I thank you for all the nice posts I read today. Hope everyone across the pond is sleeping. Wishing a wonderful day to everyone tomorrow.


I'm glad you found us again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A cool 60 degree's today. Spent all day on the phone and laptop "fixing things"... mistakes other people create. I've been trying to get mom a new wifi modem but have to drive back and forth a distance to pick up and take the old one back, all this running around not easy for me now.
> 
> A kind agent suggested mailing the new modem to me and having me post the old one back postage paid.... that man made my day! xox


It's good that he made that suggestion.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That wasn't a cheap fix! :sm26: xxx


It would have been cheaper if I had taken it to the garage behind my house, but the dealership is better at diagnostics. And I wasn't sure what was leaking.


----------



## nitz8catz

We had two dishwasher repairmen who came to the house yesterday to fix the dishwasher. We need a new computer board at about $200, so mum is talking about getting a new dishwasher. We can't afford one that works as well as the one that we now have, so I'm trying to convince her to get this one fixed. She wants a shiny new metal one. In the meanwhile, we're washing by hand again. I wouldn't mind so much if there weren't so many cat dishes.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wondering how much work would get done while you two chatter away.
> :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


Hahaha, too true!! ???? Xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 28'C (82'F). Sunny and humid today.
> Mum and I bought some bird seed yesterday. We now have 6 or 7 squirrels in the backyard emptying out the bird feeders but they are leaving the hummingbird/oriole feeders alone.
> Knit Night was fun last night. They are talking about starting a Joji Locatelli knit-a-long this month. I'm going to try to do something small. I'm still working on the KAL from May. I was able to pick up 104 stitches along the diagonal edge of the top that I've been knitting. It's amazing how much knitting I can do when the kitties aren't around.
> The waterfront festival in Cobourg starts today and ends Monday with fireworks.


I'm amazed at the amount of knitting you get done, considering you are still a working lady!! The Waterfront festival sounds like it would be fun, will you be going?


----------



## PurpleFi

/www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1477450865733716&set=oa.262499454498816&type=3&theater


Hope this link works it's of our yarnbombing and exhibition.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully those chocolates aren't as old as the game!
> I have a "Cat" version of Monopoly where the properties are different varieties of cats instead. The houses and hotels are replaced with awards and trophies.


That sounds lovely, ours is a Cornwall edition and we drive the kids mad by ooing and ahhing over some of the places on the board that we know well!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> /www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1477450865733716&set=oa.262499454498816&type=3&theater
> 
> Hope this link works it's of our yarnbombing and exhibition.


Nope, sorry, something not quite right there methinks! How's it going love? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Copy and paste makes the link work. I will try to give a live link.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1477450865733716&set=oa.262499454498816&type=3&theater


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We finally got our revised offer from Sound Transit late yesterday afternoon. It's much better than last year's offer, but we were hoping for a bit more. Will be speaking with our attorneys Monday afternoon to see what they think about a bit more. If we have to, we can live with this offer. They gave us a move out date of September 24th, which is 90 days from yesterday. Soooooooooo, we now need to get busy finding another place to live and get packed up. For me, the packing up shouldn't be much of a problem, but Mr. Ric has soooooooo much stuff and so many projects that he's working on that he's going to need every one of those now 89 days we have to go. It's a huge relief to have finally heard, though. The fun really begins now!!! xxxooo


That sounds like good news. Hope it is all systems go now. Love to you and Mr Ric.xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Copy and paste makes the link work. I will try to give a live link.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1477450865733716&set=oa.262499454498816&type=3&theater


Thank you Jinx. You are clever xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

All the yarn bombing was fine overnight and looks even better this morning. The bike and the Hungry Caterpillar have been put out too as wel as our memorial poppies in the church.

I've been to the Mayors reception and dared him to ride the bike through town. Been interviewed by the local radio and now I am finished for the day and home with a nice cool glass of rose.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Nope, sorry, something not quite right there methinks! How's it going love? Xxxx


Absolutely brilliant. Now drinking wine xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Wondering how much work would get done while you two chatter away.
> :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


Wellllllll. :sm04: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that you got an offer you can live with.
> I hope Mr Ric can get all his projects packed up in time.
> Good luck with the hunt for a new house.


Thanks, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We never get quite what we want but if you're OK with it then happy house hunting, I know of a nice place in Wales. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm03: :sm02: :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's great that you are getting so much action now. Hopefully one of them comes up with a decent offer. Sorry that you have to do housework in the heat.


Ditto from me, Jacky. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds like good news. Hope it is all systems go now. Love to you and Mr Ric.xxxxx


Thank you, Josephine! Going to be a very busy summer! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> The fates are certainly throwing everything at you but knowing you, you will conquer all (and then perhaps collapse in a heap on Monday). xx


I can guarantee the latter in the afternoon when it's finally all over.


----------



## jinx

Just in case anyone needed a reason to drink wine.
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/322300.php


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, well... That's two birthdays down and one to go tomorrow. I'm at Stephens and may be stopping until Sunday. 

Josephine I hope all went well for you.

Londy have you agreed to the car.?

Everyone else, I'm going to catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, well... That's two birthdays down and one to go tomorrow. I'm at Stephens and may be stopping until Sunday.
> 
> Josephine I hope all went well for you.
> 
> Londy have you agreed to the car.?
> 
> Everyone else, I'm going to catch up.


Are you feeling better today? xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Well, it's the weekend and I'm still not ready for it; and guess what hit this morning - the final, I hope, straw. Cystitis!!!


Get some ab,s from the doctor. Don't go on with it. You know it makes sense. You've had a rough week or so.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We finally got our revised offer from Sound Transit late yesterday afternoon. It's much better than last year's offer, but we were hoping for a bit more. Will be speaking with our attorneys Monday afternoon to see what they think about a bit more. If we have to, we can live with this offer. They gave us a move out date of September 24th, which is 90 days from yesterday. Soooooooooo, we now need to get busy finding another place to live and get packed up. For me, the packing up shouldn't be much of a problem, but Mr. Ric has soooooooo much stuff and so many projects that he's working on that he's going to need every one of those now 89 days we have to go. It's a huge relief to have finally heard, though. The fun really begins now!!! xxxooo


We are with you pam. Thank goodness the end is in sight.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you feeling better today? xx


I'm still feeling like I'm out of my body, but so much better than yesterday. Thanks jacky


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, well... That's two birthdays down and one to go tomorrow. I'm at Stephens and may be stopping until Sunday.
> 
> Josephine I hope all went well for you.
> 
> Londy have you agreed to the car.?
> 
> Everyone else, I'm going to catch up.


Enjoy your weekend with the family! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> We are with you pam. Thank goodness the end is in sight.


Thank you, Susan, and I couldn't do it without all of you!!! :sm02: Yes, 89 more days (and I'm sure they'll be very crazy days!!!). :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I'm still feeling like I'm out of my body, but so much better than yesterday. Thanks jacky


That is good to hear. I hope you continue to feel better. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Just spotted this on the main forum, made me giggle!! xxxx
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551526-1.html#12598426


Thanks for sharing June, I haven't had drambuie for ages, might have to get some in, to re-introduce myself to it! It is a very smooth, and deliscious drop! I used to win a lot of money when I was drinking that, and it was a tad more than a night-cap!

When I first came to this town, the local lads thought they would have fun with a new arrival, especially when they discovered my drink of choice was whiskey č an occasional Drambuie chaser! They would challenge me to go drink for drink with them, they were beer drinkers, and I only drank scotch whiskey & Drambuie .... so I was ahead already! The bet was to drink our usual drink, with a Drambuie chaser! Now the advice given to young drinkers, is to *NEVER* mix ones drinks, but the boys knew best! They had learned that every time they drank spirits, they would end up being so much more inebriated, than when they drank their beer; so they thought I would end up being a jibbering wreck! The challenge, being one's usual drink, with the added Drambuie chaser; would begin, and I was having a great time, watching them get drunker, by the round! They would finally call it, when the last lad fell over, and I was still standing, and still looking close enough to sober! The funniest thinkg about it, was that they never learned that girls were able to hold their liquor, and sometimes much better than the boys! I won a *LOT* of money, in those days! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We finally got our revised offer from Sound Transit late yesterday afternoon. It's much better than last year's offer, but we were hoping for a bit more. Will be speaking with our attorneys Monday afternoon to see what they think about a bit more. If we have to, we can live with this offer. They gave us a move out date of September 24th, which is 90 days from yesterday. Soooooooooo, we now need to get busy finding another place to live and get packed up. For me, the packing up shouldn't be much of a problem, but Mr. Ric has soooooooo much stuff and so many projects that he's working on that he's going to need every one of those now 89 days we have to go. It's a huge relief to have finally heard, though. The fun really begins now!!! xxxooo


I hooe your attorney can get them to bump it up a bit more, because I think you would have got a decent amount, if you were selling to a person, rather than the Sound Transit! :sm23: :sm05: :sm04:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I hooe your attorney can get them to bump it up a bit more, because I think you would have got a decent amount, if you were selling to a person, rather than the Sound Transit! :sm23: :sm05: :sm04:


Thanks, Judi! And you're very right that if we were selling privately we'd get more. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> wrote:I found it easier to just go to my posts.





jinx said:


> That is what I had to do yesterday. I usually go to watched topics as that brings me right to the post I read last.


I never log out, so ewhen I open my browser, Connections is right there, on the first tab, just waiting to be read! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Frustrating indeed. I found several things frustrating yesterday. Guess my mind was being pulled in several directions and did not allow me to see the simple solution to any of the issues. I needed to write them down last night before trying to sleep. Amazingly once I had written the list I realized there was nothing that important to fret about.


I have come to the conclusion, that there is very little, that is worth the worry that we attach to anything!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, Monopoly again!! I found a Monopoly game in a box in a cheap store, it has chocolates in it which are somehow included in the game. I will let DGS sort that one out and I bet he wins all the chocolate!!! :sm23: xxxx


I have a brother like that, we had a monopoly game, when we were children. I played one game, then refused to play anymore; it's just not my kind of game; I have found that I like playing the solitary games much more, then there is no-one to destroy my strategies, except me! I WILL play games with the dgd's, but never monopoly! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! Wish you could come over, too! Mr. Ric needs the help more than I do, but I would love the company!!! xxxooo


If it was possible for all, or even some, of us getting there; your packing and sorting would go much faster, and be more pleasant with the company. We will be with you in spirit though! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> If it was possible for all, or even some, of us getting there; your packing and sorting would go much faster, and be more pleasant with the company. We will be with you in spirit though! xoxoxo


And I so appreciate that!! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 28'C (82'F). Sunny and humid today.
> Mum and I bought some bird seed yesterday. We now have 6 or 7 squirrels in the backyard emptying out the bird feeders but they are leaving the hummingbird/oriole feeders alone.
> Knit Night was fun last night. They are talking about starting a Joji Locatelli knit-a-long this month. I'm going to try to do something small. I'm still working on the KAL from May. I was able to pick up 104 stitches along the diagonal edge of the top that I've been knitting. It's amazing how much knitting I can do when the kitties aren't around.
> The waterfront festival in Cobourg starts today and ends Monday with fireworks.


We have a very small country fair each year, but instead of being what I think of being a fair; it is more a sideshow alley, with the games and the rides, and not a lot more! In reallity, there are a lot of well run fairs, around the country, but there doesn't seem to be anyone here, who knows what a Fair - or perhaps it needs to go back to the Old English spelling ... "Faire", or "Fayre" ..... just to see if people can get the town into a more festive spirit!

The 'Warf Fest' ends in fireworks, but because of the daylight saving time change, and the resulting lightness of the sky, the fireworks don't show very well! I just can't seem to get excited about the local show! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a railroad about a mile south of us. It crosses downtown on a wooden and stone trestle bridge up in the air. The wooden part caught fire last weekend but wasn't heavily damaged. The trains could still use it.
> Highway 401 is behind our property. But there is a light industry area between us and the highway, and 20 feet of land owned by the town that is filled with trees. In the summer the leaves on the trees really block the sound of the highway.
> I hear mostly birds in the backyard.


The railway is only 3 rows of houses behind us, and not many trees, so the trains are quite loud through the night, if I am awake; they don't wake me if I am sleeping though! When we first moved here, DD4 wasn't quite 2, and a train went through at some ungodly hour of the morning, and we had one terrified toddler, who thought the train was coming through her bedroom! She spent a few nights in with us, until she was happy about sleeping back in her own bed .... it took until she was 5, and the promise of a puppy! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We never get quite what we want but if you're OK with it then happy house hunting, I know of a nice place in Wales. xx :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> /www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1477450865733716&set=oa.262499454498816&type=3&theater
> 
> Hope this link works it's of our yarnbombing and exhibition.


I tried something to see if that would work, but it didn't????????????

I have seen the site now, and it looks great! Well done to everyone involved! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Off to do something else now. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, in relation to my jacket, and I have found another jacket pattern that is similar, so it might get made next for next winter! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Thanks for sharing June, I haven't had drambuie for ages, might have to get some in, to re-introduce myself to it! It is a very smooth, and deliscious drop! I used to win a lot of money when I was drinking that, and it was a tad more than a night-cap!
> 
> When I first came to this town, the local lads thought they would have fun with a new arrival, especially when they discovered my drink of choice was whiskey č an occasional Drambuie chaser! They would challenge me to go drink for drink with them, they were beer drinkers, and I only drank scotch whiskey & Drambuie .... so I was ahead already! The bet was to drink our usual drink, with a Drambuie chaser! Now the advice given to young drinkers, is to *NEVER* mix ones drinks, but the boys knew best! They had learned that every time they drank spirits, they would end up being so much more inebriated, than when they drank their beer; so they thought I would end up being a jibbering wreck! The challenge, being one's usual drink, with the added Drambuie chaser; would begin, and I was having a great time, watching them get drunker, by the round! They would finally call it, when the last lad fell over, and I was still standing, and still looking close enough to sober! The funniest thinkg about it, was that they never learned that girls were able to hold their liquor, and sometimes much better than the boys! I won a *LOT* of money, in those days! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Sounds like a very good mis-spent youth. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning. A day of runni g workshops. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from what was a sunny Wales but clouds seemed to have rolled in from somewhere, almost like a sea mist except we haven't got any sea near us. Viewers coming in an hour or so, have had a quick tidy round but beginning to lose heart for doing much else. Don't think they will be here long as they have a long journey ahead as they are here on holiday and have to drive back to Kent (the other side of the country) today. After that hopefully a peaceful weekend, you all enjoy yours. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Copy and paste makes the link work. I will try to give a live link.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1477450865733716&set=oa.262499454498816&type=3&theater


Well done jinx, you are such a clever lady! As for the subject matter, so many beautiful things to look at, nice to see lots of your lovely work Mrs P!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> All the yarn bombing was fine overnight and looks even better this morning. The bike and the Hungry Caterpillar have been put out too as wel as our memorial poppies in the church.
> 
> I've been to the Mayors reception and dared him to ride the bike through town. Been interviewed by the local radio and now I am finished for the day and home with a nice cool glass of rose.


The girl done good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, well... That's two birthdays down and one to go tomorrow. I'm at Stephens and may be stopping until Sunday.
> 
> Josephine I hope all went well for you.
> 
> Londy have you agreed to the car.?
> 
> Everyone else, I'm going to catch up.


Hi Susan! Yes, the car is as good as mine, just have to sort the payment out, minor detail! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Won't get it now until I come back from my sister's next Saturday though :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm still feeling like I'm out of my body, but so much better than yesterday. Thanks jacky


That's good to hear love, hang in there, as we are fond of saying!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks for sharing June, I haven't had drambuie for ages, might have to get some in, to re-introduce myself to it! It is a very smooth, and deliscious drop! I used to win a lot of money when I was drinking that, and it was a tad more than a night-cap!
> 
> When I first came to this town, the local lads thought they would have fun with a new arrival, especially when they discovered my drink of choice was whiskey č an occasional Drambuie chaser! They would challenge me to go drink for drink with them, they were beer drinkers, and I only drank scotch whiskey & Drambuie .... so I was ahead already! The bet was to drink our usual drink, with a Drambuie chaser! Now the advice given to young drinkers, is to *NEVER* mix ones drinks, but the boys knew best! They had learned that every time they drank spirits, they would end up being so much more inebriated, than when they drank their beer; so they thought I would end up being a jibbering wreck! The challenge, being one's usual drink, with the added Drambuie chaser; would begin, and I was having a great time, watching them get drunker, by the round! They would finally call it, when the last lad fell over, and I was still standing, and still looking close enough to sober! The funniest thinkg about it, was that they never learned that girls were able to hold their liquor, and sometimes much better than the boys! I won a *LOT* of money, in those days! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Haha, there's a lot we don't know about you, Judi but I love that story and good for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have come to the conclusion, that there is very little, that is worth the worry that we attach to anything!


....and worrying never solved anything anyway!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have a brother like that, we had a monopoly game, when we were children. I played one game, then refused to play anymore; it's just not my kind of game; I have found that I like playing the solitary games much more, then there is no-one to destroy my strategies, except me! I WILL play games with the dgd's, but never monopoly! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


I don't mind playing it because we do laugh and I always think I just might win, although I never do!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what was a sunny Wales but clouds seemed to have rolled in from somewhere, almost like a sea mist except we haven't got any sea near us. Viewers coming in an hour or so, have had a quick tidy round but beginning to lose heart for doing much else. Don't think they will be here long as they have a long journey ahead as they are here on holiday and have to drive back to Kent (the other side of the country) today. After that hopefully a peaceful weekend, you all enjoy yours. xx


Good morning Jacky! Sunny and hot again here today! Glad you are now getting some viewers at least, good to know your estate agent is doing her stuff, good luck!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I don't mind playing it because we do laugh and I always think I just might win, although I never do!! xxxx


Maybe, just maybe, one day. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky! Sunny and hot again here today! Glad you are now getting some viewers at least, good to know your estate agent is doing her stuff, good luck!! xxxx


Morning June, yes viewers on still trickling in just want serious buyers with the readies now. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Happy Saturday to one and all! Have had a lazy start with the gks, with waffles for breakfast! Jake is not going to bother to get dressed at all today! Liv has gone to the paper shop with her granddad, probably in the hope that she will get some sweets! She is going to a party this afternoon so that is when the Monopoly will come out :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: Catch you all later, have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning June, yes viewers on still trickling in just want serious buyers with the readies now. xxxx


It'll happen love but I feel your frustration!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Hi All, finally it's the weekend! The last two weeks have been long and exhausting, just one more before the summer holidays. 
Saxy a funny thing happened on my way home yesterday. I received two text messages, both from you announcing that you were nearly at Waterloo! Can you believe that, how long has that been? 4 weeks?
I'm having a grand tidy and clean up this morning before it becomes too hot to do anything more, stopped for a coffee at the moment. When I've finished cleaning I need to pop to the collection office that didn't get delivered yesterday, I think it might be yarn :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hi All, finally it's the weekend! The last two weeks have been long and exhausting, just one more before the summer holidays.
> Saxy a funny thing happened on my way home yesterday. I received two text messages, both from you announcing that you were nearly at Waterloo! Can you believe that, how long has that been? 4 weeks?
> I'm having a grand tidy and clean up this morning before it becomes too hot to do anything more, stopped for a coffee at the moment. When I've finished cleaning I need to pop to the collection office that didn't get delivered yesterday, I think it might be yarn :sm09:


Ooh, how can you not be running down to the sorting office?? What yarn are you getting? Glad your summer term is almost over, it must be exhausting, especially in this current heat!! Take care dear!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Viewers been and gone, 2 adults, 3 kids and a dog. Not sure how serious they are about moving have a feeling it might be a 'just a thought' idea at the moment so will have to see. They haven't got their house on the market yet but reckon houses go quickly where they are. Still not holding my breath. Hopefully the rest of the day is mine, the sun has come back out but It's a bit cooler today so might get outside later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, it's all going on here. Another birthday. We are going to have a BBQ this afternoon. Sues SIL is coming up today from ilkley. She's the gorgeous lady that is having chemo for breat cancer. Her hair is just starting to fall out. She's so brave.


----------



## jinx

I do not log out either. For some reason when I was unwatching topics I had unwatched connections. I have to be more careful in the future. 
I would hate to lose contact with you all. It is a good thing we have the Ravelry group as a back up for when this place ceases to exist.


Xiang said:


> I never log out, so ewhen I open my browser, Connections is right there, on the first tab, just waiting to be read! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a very good mis-spent youth. xx :sm23: :sm23:


And I had a whale of a time, too! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what was a sunny Wales but clouds seemed to have rolled in from somewhere, almost like a sea mist except we haven't got any sea near us. Viewers coming in an hour or so, have had a quick tidy round but beginning to lose heart for doing much else. Don't think they will be here long as they have a long journey ahead as they are here on holiday and have to drive back to Kent (the other side of the country) today. After that hopefully a peaceful weekend, you all enjoy yours. xx


They still might like the house, enough to put an offer in!????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Haha, there's a lot we don't know about you, Judi but I love that story and good for you!! xxxx


I'm a quiet one, and there is nobody to tell tales! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Hope springs eternal. One day you may be the winner. I just realized I do not play monopoly because it takes a long time. The same holds true for my knitting. I make small items as large items take a long time.


London Girl said:


> I don't mind playing it because we do laugh and I always think I just might win, although I never do!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yum. Waffles sound good. Have to dust off the waffle maker this a.m.


London Girl said:


> Happy Saturday to one and all! Have had a lazy start with the gks, with waffles for breakfast! Jake is not going to bother to get dressed at all today! Liv has gone to the paper shop with her granddad, probably in the hope that she will get some sweets! She is going to a party this afternoon so that is when the Monopoly will come out :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: Catch you all later, have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Have caught up with the latest post, and I am off to bed, in the hope of going to sleep! Have a great Saturday. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Getting a delivery of yarn sounds like a reason to rush to the collection office. My last delivery was bras and blue jeans. Not nearly as exciting as yarn.


lifeline said:


> Hi All, finally it's the weekend! The last two weeks have been long and exhausting, just one more before the summer holidays.
> Saxy a funny thing happened on my way home yesterday. I received two text messages, both from you announcing that you were nearly at Waterloo! Can you believe that, how long has that been? 4 weeks?
> I'm having a grand tidy and clean up this morning before it becomes too hot to do anything more, stopped for a coffee at the moment. When I've finished cleaning I need to pop to the collection office that didn't get delivered yesterday, I think it might be yarn :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Viewers been and gone, 2 adults, 3 kids and a dog. Not sure how serious they are about moving have a feeling it might be a 'just a thought' idea at the moment so will have to see. They haven't got their house on the market yet but reckon houses go quickly where they are. Still not holding my breath. Hopefully the rest of the day is mine, the sun has come back out but It's a bit cooler today so might get outside later. xx


One never knows when the right buyer might show up. The buyers to our last home only came to be nosy because the main structure was a log cabin. They fell in love with the house and the peaceful countryside and made an offer almost immediately. One just never knows.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I have come to the conclusion, that there is very little, that is worth the worry that we attach to anything!


Your right. The thing I was worrying about the most took an unexpected turn. The decision was taken out of my hands so I have to go with the flo.


----------



## jinx

Hoping the day is all you dreamed of and more.


PurpleFi said:


> Morning. A day of runni g workshops. X


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's all going on here. Another birthday. We are going to have a BBQ this afternoon. Sues SIL is coming up today from ilkley. She's the gorgeous lady that is having chemo for breat cancer. Her hair is just starting to fall out. She's so brave.


Nothing going on? Birthday and a BBQ sounds like a lot is going on. Put on your happy face and have a good time.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Morning. A day of runni g workshops. X


I hope it all goes well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what was a sunny Wales but clouds seemed to have rolled in from somewhere, almost like a sea mist except we haven't got any sea near us. Viewers coming in an hour or so, have had a quick tidy round but beginning to lose heart for doing much else. Don't think they will be here long as they have a long journey ahead as they are here on holiday and have to drive back to Kent (the other side of the country) today. After that hopefully a peaceful weekend, you all enjoy yours. xx


Fingers crossed. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done jinx, you are such a clever lady! As for the subject matter, so many beautiful things to look at, nice to see lots of your lovely work Mrs P!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan! Yes, the car is as good as mine, just have to sort the payment out, minor detail! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Won't get it now until I come back from my sister's next Saturday though :sm22: xxxx


That's great! Sorry for the wait, but soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Hi All, finally it's the weekend! The last two weeks have been long and exhausting, just one more before the summer holidays.
> Saxy a funny thing happened on my way home yesterday. I received two text messages, both from you announcing that you were nearly at Waterloo! Can you believe that, how long has that been? 4 weeks?
> I'm having a grand tidy and clean up this morning before it becomes too hot to do anything more, stopped for a coffee at the moment. When I've finished cleaning I need to pop to the collection office that didn't get delivered yesterday, I think it might be yarn :sm09:


Glad you only have one more week to go before your summer break! Take your time with the cleaning. Enjoy the yarn! xxxooo


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Dropping in to say hello. Sorry I'm not around much. I do think of you all. Very often too. I just can't keep up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:24 am EST and 31'C (88'F)
We went to Walmart to get some bird seed hoping it would keep the squirrels away from the hummingbird feeders. It didn't. They emptied the sunflower seeds from the feeders then went back to the hummingbird feeders for a drink.
I spent the rest of the day inside as it was too hot outside.
There's a breeze today so we are going to the Waterfront Festival early.


----------



## nitz8catz

Lynnjmontana said:


> Dropping in to say hello. Sorry I'm not around much. I do think of you all. Very often too. I just can't keep up.


Nice to see you here. Stay well. Come back when you can.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Your right. The thing I was worrying about the most took an unexpected turn. The decision was taken out of my hands so I have to go with the flo.


I hope that means that you are worrying less.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's all going on here. Another birthday. We are going to have a BBQ this afternoon. Sues SIL is coming up today from ilkley. She's the gorgeous lady that is having chemo for breat cancer. Her hair is just starting to fall out. She's so brave.


Have a nice BBQ and birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Viewers been and gone, 2 adults, 3 kids and a dog. Not sure how serious they are about moving have a feeling it might be a 'just a thought' idea at the moment so will have to see. They haven't got their house on the market yet but reckon houses go quickly where they are. Still not holding my breath. Hopefully the rest of the day is mine, the sun has come back out but It's a bit cooler today so might get outside later. xx


One of these viewers just has to "click". Hopefully soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Hi All, finally it's the weekend! The last two weeks have been long and exhausting, just one more before the summer holidays.
> Saxy a funny thing happened on my way home yesterday. I received two text messages, both from you announcing that you were nearly at Waterloo! Can you believe that, how long has that been? 4 weeks?
> I'm having a grand tidy and clean up this morning before it becomes too hot to do anything more, stopped for a coffee at the moment. When I've finished cleaning I need to pop to the collection office that didn't get delivered yesterday, I think it might be yarn :sm09:


I hope your final week goes quickly and smoothly.
That's really a long time for a text message to be floating around in cyberspace.
Yay, squishy mail is so much fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Happy Saturday to one and all! Have had a lazy start with the gks, with waffles for breakfast! Jake is not going to bother to get dressed at all today! Liv has gone to the paper shop with her granddad, probably in the hope that she will get some sweets! She is going to a party this afternoon so that is when the Monopoly will come out :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: Catch you all later, have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Yummy waffles, with whipped cream and strawberries.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning June, yes viewers on still trickling in just want serious buyers with the readies now. xxxx


Hang in there. The right viewers will come.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I don't mind playing it because we do laugh and I always think I just might win, although I never do!! xxxx


The kids have so much fun when they win. And it helps with math. (That's my theory) :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan! Yes, the car is as good as mine, just have to sort the payment out, minor detail! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Won't get it now until I come back from my sister's next Saturday though :sm22: xxxx


Something to look forward to.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from what was a sunny Wales but clouds seemed to have rolled in from somewhere, almost like a sea mist except we haven't got any sea near us. Viewers coming in an hour or so, have had a quick tidy round but beginning to lose heart for doing much else. Don't think they will be here long as they have a long journey ahead as they are here on holiday and have to drive back to Kent (the other side of the country) today. After that hopefully a peaceful weekend, you all enjoy yours. xx


Enjoy your weekend too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Morning. A day of runni g workshops. X


I hope you get a break soon. You've been busy non-stop for weeks now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Off to do something else now. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, in relation to my jacket, and I have found another jacket pattern that is similar, so it might get made next for next winter! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I'm glad your jacket is working. I need to finish up a couple of mine. I have a sweater that I'm working on the sleeves (two at a time) but I have to keep cutting and matching the yarn because of stripes, which is why I set it aside. There are going to be so many ends to weave in. And I have another sweater where I have to pick up a couple hundred stitches that is sitting and waiting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The railway is only 3 rows of houses behind us, and not many trees, so the trains are quite loud through the night, if I am awake; they don't wake me if I am sleeping though! When we first moved here, DD4 wasn't quite 2, and a train went through at some ungodly hour of the morning, and we had one terrified toddler, who thought the train was coming through her bedroom! She spent a few nights in with us, until she was happy about sleeping back in her own bed .... it took until she was 5, and the promise of a puppy! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


The same railway was about two miles away from our old house. When the fog came in, it sounded like the train was coming right through my room.
"The promise of a puppy" was quite the consolation.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have a very small country fair each year, but instead of being what I think of being a fair; it is more a sideshow alley, with the games and the rides, and not a lot more! In reallity, there are a lot of well run fairs, around the country, but there doesn't seem to be anyone here, who knows what a Fair - or perhaps it needs to go back to the Old English spelling ... "Faire", or "Fayre" ..... just to see if people can get the town into a more festive spirit!
> 
> The 'Warf Fest' ends in fireworks, but because of the daylight saving time change, and the resulting lightness of the sky, the fireworks don't show very well! I just can't seem to get excited about the local show! ????????


The Waterfront Festival has an area with carnival rides and a few games. There are huge tents for arts and crafts and there is a craft beer tent in between the big tents. There is also a butter tart testing in the same area. Then there are vendor tents in the middle of the park. They sell everything from hats and clothes to fresh bread and deep=fried Mars bars. The fireworks are set off from the wharf behind the marina out over the lake. There are two food courts with typical carnival food, burgers and fries, but also falafels and shwarmas. The Rotary club and the Lions club usually also have BBQs set up and sell sausages and hot dogs.
We can spend most of a day there. Even more if I bring a chair and knitting and sit under one of the trees in the park.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The Waterfront Festival has an area with carnival rides and a few games. There are huge tents for arts and crafts and there is a craft beer tent in between the big tents. There is also a butter tart testing in the same area. Then there are vendor tents in the middle of the park. They sell everything from hats and clothes to fresh bread and deep=fried Mars bars. The fireworks are set off from the wharf behind the marina out over the lake. There are two food courts with typical carnival food, burgers and fries, but also falafels and shwarmas. The Rotary club and the Lions club usually also have BBQs set up and sell sausages and hot dogs.
> We can spend most of a day there. Even more if I bring a chair and knitting and sit under one of the trees in the park.


Sounds like a lot of fun! Enjoy!! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks for sharing June, I haven't had drambuie for ages, might have to get some in, to re-introduce myself to it! It is a very smooth, and deliscious drop! I used to win a lot of money when I was drinking that, and it was a tad more than a night-cap!
> 
> When I first came to this town, the local lads thought they would have fun with a new arrival, especially when they discovered my drink of choice was whiskey č an occasional Drambuie chaser! They would challenge me to go drink for drink with them, they were beer drinkers, and I only drank scotch whiskey & Drambuie .... so I was ahead already! The bet was to drink our usual drink, with a Drambuie chaser! Now the advice given to young drinkers, is to *NEVER* mix ones drinks, but the boys knew best! They had learned that every time they drank spirits, they would end up being so much more inebriated, than when they drank their beer; so they thought I would end up being a jibbering wreck! The challenge, being one's usual drink, with the added Drambuie chaser; would begin, and I was having a great time, watching them get drunker, by the round! They would finally call it, when the last lad fell over, and I was still standing, and still looking close enough to sober! The funniest thinkg about it, was that they never learned that girls were able to hold their liquor, and sometimes much better than the boys! I won a *LOT* of money, in those days! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


My favourite, when I was younger, was rye whiskey and coke. I don't think I'd ever drink that now.
I think we would have had a lot of "fun" if we had met many years ago.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Susan, and I couldn't do it without all of you!!! :sm02: Yes, 89 more days (and I'm sure they'll be very crazy days!!!). :sm02: xxxooo


Make a list of everything that needs doing. It might not seem so crazy if you write it down.
Big <hug> to you as the days speed by.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm still feeling like I'm out of my body, but so much better than yesterday. Thanks jacky


Hopefully you're feeling more grounded today.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now as everyone is gathering bags and hats.
Have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Make a list of everything that needs doing. It might not seem so crazy if you write it down.
> Big <hug> to you as the days speed by.


Yes, I've got a list going and it does help. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your weekend too.


Just tried to do some gardening, managed half and hour but way too hot so have retreated indoors again. Will just have to knit. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Just tried to do some gardening, managed half and hour but way too hot so have retreated indoors again. Will just have to knit. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I was sweating cleaning out a closet. Crazy because it is 72 in the house. Have cleared out a lot of things trying to declutter. So now I have two empty shelves. Wanna bet those shelves get filled in a shirt amount of time?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Viewers been and gone, 2 adults, 3 kids and a dog. Not sure how serious they are about moving have a feeling it might be a 'just a thought' idea at the moment so will have to see. They haven't got their house on the market yet but reckon houses go quickly where they are. Still not holding my breath. Hopefully the rest of the day is mine, the sun has come back out but It's a bit cooler today so might get outside later. xx


Some people are so canny that you can't really tell what they are thinking!! Stay positive love and enjoy yourself outside. I have just retired, a broken woman from the Monopoly game, tee-hee, and ought to be out in the garden tidying up the remains of the laurel bush that I decimated yesterday but think I'll have a little rest first!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's all going on here. Another birthday. We are going to have a BBQ this afternoon. Sues SIL is coming up today from ilkley. She's the gorgeous lady that is having chemo for breat cancer. Her hair is just starting to fall out. She's so brave.


That is brave, can we knit her some chemo caps? Enjoy the BBQ, hope the weather is amenable!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do not log out either. For some reason when I was unwatching topics I had unwatched connections. I have to be more careful in the future.
> I would hate to lose contact with you all. It is a good thing we have the Ravelry group as a back up for when this place ceases to exist.


Don't worry, we'll always come and find you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hope springs eternal. One day you may be the winner. I just realized I do not play monopoly because it takes a long time. The same holds true for my knitting. I make small items as large items take a long time.


It only takes a long time if you stay in and don't 'accidentally' go broke!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Lynnjmontana said:


> Dropping in to say hello. Sorry I'm not around much. I do think of you all. Very often too. I just can't keep up.


I know, we are a bunch of gas-bags here but always lovely to see you when you can drop by!! How's everything in your neck of the woods? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:24 am EST and 31'C (88'F)
> We went to Walmart to get some bird seed hoping it would keep the squirrels away from the hummingbird feeders. It didn't. They emptied the sunflower seeds from the feeders then went back to the hummingbird feeders for a drink.
> I spent the rest of the day inside as it was too hot outside.
> There's a breeze today so we are going to the Waterfront Festival early.


Enjoy the festival, too warm here to be comfortable outside, and I am so grateful for the A/C in my car!!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yummy waffles, with whipped cream and strawberries.


We had a choice of fake maple syrup(it's pretty good though!), golden syrup, Teasers spread, Nutella, cherry jam, lemon curd all served with squirty cream!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The kids have so much fun when they win. And it helps with math. (That's my theory) :sm01:


Jake never fails to amaze me the way he works out instantly the cost of going straight to hotels when he has a full set of property!! :sm16: :sm19: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The Waterfront Festival has an area with carnival rides and a few games. There are huge tents for arts and crafts and there is a craft beer tent in between the big tents. There is also a butter tart testing in the same area. Then there are vendor tents in the middle of the park. They sell everything from hats and clothes to fresh bread and deep=fried Mars bars. The fireworks are set off from the wharf behind the marina out over the lake. There are two food courts with typical carnival food, burgers and fries, but also falafels and shwarmas. The Rotary club and the Lions club usually also have BBQs set up and sell sausages and hot dogs.
> We can spend most of a day there. Even more if I bring a chair and knitting and sit under one of the trees in the park.


That sounds like my perfect day out, I hope you have a lovely time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just tried to do some gardening, managed half and hour but way too hot so have retreated indoors again. Will just have to knit. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear, big sympathetic hugs coming your way!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I was sweating cleaning out a closet. Crazy because it is 72 in the house. Have cleared out a lot of things trying to declutter. So now I have two empty shelves. Wanna bet those shelves get filled in a shirt amount of time?


Have you filled them yet? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Some people are so canny that you can't really tell what they are thinking!! Stay positive love and enjoy yourself outside. I have just retired, a broken woman from the Monopoly game, tee-hee, and ought to be out in the garden tidying up the remains of the laurel bush that I decimated yesterday but think I'll have a little rest first!!! xxxx


He reckons houses go quickly in Kent, Ashford actually not sure what his quick is. Sorry you got beaten yet again. Perhaps it's too hot outside like here so I would have a rest if I were you. Are the kids with you tonight as well? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It only takes a long time if you stay in and don't 'accidentally' go broke!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Ah the truth will out. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your final week goes quickly and smoothly.
> That's really a long time for a text message to be floating around in cyberspace.
> Yay, squishy mail is so much fun.


You're right about the messages being a long time in cyberspace!
I've got my squishy mail. I've had my eye on this for a while, they do a solid yarn with a matching variegated. And they had 20% off this last week, so it would have been rude not to get some :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> He reckons houses go quickly in Kent, Ashford actually not sure what his quick is. Sorry you got beaten yet again. Perhaps it's too hot outside like here so I would have a rest if I were you. Are the kids with you tonight as well? xxxx


Yes, just waiting for Liv outside her friend's house after the party, all her friends looked so grown up! Will take them home after lunch tomorrow. Dad is watching the football in a pub with mates somewhere and mum is having a spa weekend with a Uni friend, alright for some!! ???? Xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> You're right about the messages being a long time in cyberspace!
> I've got my squishy mail. I've had my eye on this for a while, they do a solid yarn with a matching variegated. And they had 20% off this last week, so it would have been rude not to get some :sm23:


Ooh, lovely!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just tried to do some gardening, managed half and hour but way too hot so have retreated indoors again. Will just have to knit. xx :sm16: :sm16:


And I'm still lighting the wood stove, crazy eh? xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> You're right about the messages being a long time in cyberspace!
> I've got my squishy mail. I've had my eye on this for a while, they do a solid yarn with a matching variegated. And they had 20% off this last week, so it would have been rude not to get some :sm23:


What a lovely delicate colour Rebecca. xox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The Waterfront Festival has an area with carnival rides and a few games. There are huge tents for arts and crafts and there is a craft beer tent in between the big tents. There is also a butter tart testing in the same area. Then there are vendor tents in the middle of the park. They sell everything from hats and clothes to fresh bread and deep=fried Mars bars. The fireworks are set off from the wharf behind the marina out over the lake. There are two food courts with typical carnival food, burgers and fries, but also falafels and shwarmas. The Rotary club and the Lions club usually also have BBQs set up and sell sausages and hot dogs.
> We can spend most of a day there. Even more if I bring a chair and knitting and sit under one of the trees in the park.


Arrrh... butter tart testing! Did you? :sm24: :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:24 am EST and 31'C (88'F)
> We went to Walmart to get some bird seed hoping it would keep the squirrels away from the hummingbird feeders. It didn't. They emptied the sunflower seeds from the feeders then went back to the hummingbird feeders for a drink.
> I spent the rest of the day inside as it was too hot outside.
> There's a breeze today so we are going to the Waterfront Festival early.


Little gangster's :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Another cold rainy day here on the Island, 59/15C degrees. No complaints from me as I hear Ontario is looking at temps up to 40 degrees soon. Today I'm going to condition my hair, it seems a bit dry lately so I'm thinking about trying warm olive oil before I shampoo. Then I might give Kody a bath and that's enough excitement for me! Have a good Saturday everyone. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Arrrh... butter tart testing! Did you? :sm24: :sm02: xoxo


Where's mine? Xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Arrrh... butter tart testing! Did you? :sm24: :sm02: xoxo


I would!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a very successful day of running workshops. LM1 got to teach the Mayor how to make paper boxed.
Just had a nice Chinese take away and several glasses of rose. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Another cold rainy day here on the Island, 59/15C degrees. No complaints from me as I hear Ontario is looking at temps up to 40 degrees soon. Today I'm going to condition my hair, it seems a bit dry lately so I'm thinking about trying warm olive oil before I shampoo. Then I might give Kody a bath and that's enough excitement for me! Have a good Saturday everyone. xoxo


So sorry your temperatures are not playing the game,you are welcome to some of our heat, I'm not too keen. Hope your hair - and Kody's is lovely and soft and silky now!!! Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a very successful day of running workshops. LM1 got to teach the Mayor how to make paper boxed.
> Just had a nice Chinese take away and several glasses of rose. Xx


Is that the end of the festival or is it continuing into next week? Either way, enjoy the rest now!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Is that the end of the festival or is it continuing into next week? Either way, enjoy the rest now!! xxxx


Last day tomorrow. Not quite so much for us to do. Take down the yarn bombing tomorrow evening when it's all finished x


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> You're right about the messages being a long time in cyberspace!
> I've got my squishy mail. I've had my eye on this for a while, they do a solid yarn with a matching variegated. And they had 20% off this last week, so it would have been rude not to get some :sm23:


What's it going to be when it's all joined together? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> And I'm still lighting the wood stove, crazy eh? xoxo


Makes a change I must admit, we just don't have these temperatures normally. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> What's it going to be when it's all joined together? xx


Probably a shawl when the right pattern speaks to me.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Last day tomorrow. Not quite so much for us to do. Take down the yarn bombing tomorrow evening when it's all finished x


I expect you'll be quite sad to do that but I'm sure it's given enjoyment to lots of people!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Last day tomorrow. Not quite so much for us to do. Take down the yarn bombing tomorrow evening when it's all finished x


What are you going to do with all your yarn bombing stuff, I'm sure you could sell your bike? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Probably a shawl when the right pattern speaks to me.


I get lots of shawls speaking to me, just don't know what to do with them when I finished. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> What are you going to do with all your yarn bombing stuff, I'm sure you could sell your bike? xx


At the moment we will be keeping it all e cept the Hungry Caterpillar which is being fonated to the Library x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I expect you'll be quite sad to do that but I'm sure it's given enjoyment to lots of people!!! xxxx


I think it has. Already started planning what to do next. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

WI Crafters. LM1 is in the front weaving


----------



## PurpleFi

WI Yarn Bombers


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We finally got our revised offer from Sound Transit late yesterday afternoon. It's much better than last year's offer, but we were hoping for a bit more. Will be speaking with our attorneys Monday afternoon to see what they think about a bit more. If we have to, we can live with this offer. They gave us a move out date of September 24th, which is 90 days from yesterday. Soooooooooo, we now need to get busy finding another place to live and get packed up. For me, the packing up shouldn't be much of a problem, but Mr. Ric has soooooooo much stuff and so many projects that he's working on that he's going to need every one of those now 89 days we have to go. It's a huge relief to have finally heard, though. The fun really begins now!!! xxxooo


 Good luck finds no your ideal home! Xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Jinx. You are clever xxxxx


Been looking at all your photos, everything looks wonderful. Well done everyone. I hope you are now resting with a nice glass of something? Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> WI Yarn Bombers


What a happy photo, they all ok lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Been looking at all your photos, everything looks wonderful. Well done everyone. I hope you are now resting with a nice glass of something? Xxx


Thanks Chris, had several nice glasses of something. It finishes tomorrow. xx


----------



## LondonChris

I never got to hospital yesterday. I kept ringing the transport people but they never came. Finally cancelled the transport & I have an appt for next week. An hour afterwards transport arrived! Poor claire got right up to the clinic, nearly went in to see the dr. She came home & I went up & spent a lovely few hours with her. I have my pain management course booked for September. Theyoffered me 2 earlier dates but I am away for one & the other is in the middle of school holidays, I would not be popular if I disappeared for 3 weeks. I’m off to bed now, have DD & boys here still, the boys have just fallen asleep, they have been out all day, think they were over tired. At least they should sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. It's been another hectic day. The weather was wonderful and sues relations came up and we all had a BBQ in the sun. I've finished off with a Baileys Irish Cream and feel quite warm! Vicky (sues SIL) is coping well. Her hair is just starting to fall out and she's wearing "wiggy". It looks remarkable. I swear, I couldn't tell it was one. We've had a good laugh especially when her head was getting itchy and she was trying to scratch it. It was so funny but sad. This is the way we will all cope with it, especially her. Life's not fair. She's never smoked, goes to the gym, jogs, and eats all that is good for her and she gets it. I hope Vicky is going to be all right. I like her so much. Sues loves her like a sister.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> That is brave, can we knit her some chemo caps? Enjoy the BBQ, hope the weather is amenable!! xxxx


That is so kind June. I don't think so. She looks good in her wig and she had a lovely floppy sunhat on. This girl would look good in anything, she is so pretty, as nice as her nature.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> WI Yarn Bombers


What great photos! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Good luck finds no your ideal home! Xx


Thank you, Chris! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's been another hectic day. The weather was wonderful and sues relations came up and we all had a BBQ in the sun. I've finished off with a Baileys Irish Cream and feel quite warm! Vicky (sues SIL) is coping well. Her hair is just starting to fall out and she's wearing "wiggy". It looks remarkable. I swear, I couldn't tell it was one. We've had a good laugh especially when her head was getting itchy and she was trying to scratch it. It was so funny but sad. This is the way we will all cope with it, especially her. Life's not fair. She's never smoked, goes to the gym, jogs, and eats all that is good for her and she gets it. I hope Vicky is going to be all right. I like her so much. Sues loves her like a sister.


Sounds like a wonderful time. Sending healing hugs to Vicky. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

It’s late afternoon and I’m sitting here with a plastic grocery bag on my head marinating. A warm olive oil diy hair treatment out of my kitchen cupboard. Another 50 minutes to go. Tic tock, tic tock.... I’m not overly fond of being greasy. I’m hoping it will do my tresses a miracle, as last month I bought some special shampoo that would clean any build up off my hair, appears all it did was dry it out.

I just let Kody out for a pee, he decided to go down the driveway instead of his backyard. Here's me in my relaxing capri’s and my white grocery bag hat with hair claws clamped all over it, chasing a deaf dog in broad day light while 100’s of camper’s are driving by going out to the woods. Luckily no-one stopped to take that photo of a life time. I know it would have gone viral for sure.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> WI Crafters. LM1 is in the front weaving


I can see a lot of creativity coming out of this group. Lovely picture of you Josephine! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It's late afternoon and I'm sitting here with a plastic grocery bag on my head marinating. A warm olive oil diy hair treatment out of my kitchen cupboard. Another 50 minutes to go. Tic tock, tic tock.... I'm not overly fond of being greasy. I'm hoping it will do my tresses a miracle, as last month I bought some special shampoo that would clean any build up off my hair, appears all it did was dry it out.
> 
> I just let Kody out for a pee, he decided to go down the driveway instead of his backyard. Here's me in my relaxing capri's and my white grocery bag hat with hair claws clamped all over it, chasing a deaf dog in broad day light while 100's of camper's are driving by going out to the woods. Luckily no-one stopped to take that photo of a life time. I know it would have gone viral for sure.


Oh my gosh! What a disaster for you and what a picture it must have been! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, now don't get in a panic to finish it while you're not well, you can always give an IOU!! xxxx


Oh it will be an IOU but I have gotten pretty far since ripping it out!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Tonight Saturn is supposed to be shining along with a full strawberry moon. I'm going to stay up to see it if it's not too cloudy. It's amazing how long it stays light out at night, 10 p.m and there's still sunset over the mountains!


That's what DS saw then!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I have eventually blocked my ammonite and sea waves shawl that I bought at Wonderwool.


That is lovely!


----------



## Lynnjmontana

nitz8catz said:


> Nice to see you here. Stay well. Come back when you can.


Thanks. You have a squirrel I have chipmunks. UGH! Wet and cool here this week.


----------



## Islander

Josephine...


----------



## Lynnjmontana

London Girl said:


> I know, we are a bunch of gas-bags here but always lovely to see you when you can drop by!! How's everything in your neck of the woods? xxxx


Wet and cool. Hugs


----------



## Lynnjmontana

lifeline said:


> You're right about the messages being a long time in cyberspace!
> I've got my squishy mail. I've had my eye on this for a while, they do a solid yarn with a matching variegated. And they had 20% off this last week, so it would have been rude not to get some :sm23:


And we mustn't be rude. - lovely yarn enjoy. :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Lynnjmontana said:


> Wet and cool. Hugs


Hi Lynn, low time no chat, hope things are going well for you. xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my gosh! What a disaster for you and what a picture it must have been! xxxooo


It didn't turn out how I thought it would, olive oil is too heavy, even though I re shampooed several times. Tomorrow I'm going out and getting some Pantene! My hair has never been so clean.. :sm22:


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Islander said:


> Hi Lynn, low time no chat, hope things are going well for you. xox


One day at a time here. 
I hope your hair treatments will help. It sounds like it needs the oil. IDK it should get better with a few good Pantene washes and conditions.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Jinx. You are clever xxxxx


What great fun!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Susan, and I couldn't do it without all of you!!! :sm02: Yes, 89 more days (and I'm sure they'll be very crazy days!!!). :sm02: xxxooo


That is good news Pam any ideas yet where you will land at the end of those days?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The Waterfront Festival has an area with carnival rides and a few games. There are huge tents for arts and crafts and there is a craft beer tent in between the big tents. There is also a butter tart testing in the same area. Then there are vendor tents in the middle of the park. They sell everything from hats and clothes to fresh bread and deep=fried Mars bars. The fireworks are set off from the wharf behind the marina out over the lake. There are two food courts with typical carnival food, burgers and fries, but also falafels and shwarmas. The Rotary club and the Lions club usually also have BBQs set up and sell sausages and hot dogs.
> We can spend most of a day there. Even more if I bring a chair and knitting and sit under one of the trees in the park.


That sounds much more interesting, and fun, than our litttle "show", if it can be called that! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My favourite, when I was younger, was rye whiskey and coke. I don't think I'd ever drink that now.
> I think we would have had a lot of "fun" if we had met many years ago.


I think so too, and confounded those pesky boys! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Another cold rainy day here on the Island, 59/15C degrees. No complaints from me as I hear Ontario is looking at temps up to 40 degrees soon. Today I'm going to condition my hair, it seems a bit dry lately so I'm thinking about trying warm olive oil before I shampoo. Then I might give Kody a bath and that's enough excitement for me! Have a good Saturday everyone. xoxo


My Winter temps are average of around 15°C, can be as low as -5°C overnight, but that's ok, cos I'm sleeping at that time! ????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's been another hectic day. The weather was wonderful and sues relations came up and we all had a BBQ in the sun. I've finished off with a Baileys Irish Cream and feel quite warm! Vicky (sues SIL) is coping well. Her hair is just starting to fall out and she's wearing "wiggy". It looks remarkable. I swear, I couldn't tell it was one. We've had a good laugh especially when her head was getting itchy and she was trying to scratch it. It was so funny but sad. This is the way we will all cope with it, especially her. Life's not fair. She's never smoked, goes to the gym, jogs, and eats all that is good for her and she gets it. I hope Vicky is going to be all right. I like her so much. Sues loves her like a sister.


My sister called her wig "Rattus", so my youngest girls wouldn't be frightened!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> WI Crafters. LM1 is in the front weaving


Great picture


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> WI Yarn Bombers


And another good picture


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I never got to hospital yesterday. I kept ringing the transport people but they never came. Finally cancelled the transport & I have an appt for next week. An hour afterwards transport arrived! Poor claire got right up to the clinic, nearly went in to see the dr. She came home & I went up & spent a lovely few hours with her. I have my pain management course booked for September. Theyoffered me 2 earlier dates but I am away for one & the other is in the middle of school holidays, I would not be popular if I disappeared for 3 weeks. I'm off to bed now, have DD & boys here still, the boys have just fallen asleep, they have been out all day, think they were over tired. At least they should sleep in tomorrow.


Sorry you didn't make your appointment, but it sounds like they are understanding to have made you another for next. And you made the best of the rest of the day. Hope the pain management course goes well


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's been another hectic day. The weather was wonderful and sues relations came up and we all had a BBQ in the sun. I've finished off with a Baileys Irish Cream and feel quite warm! Vicky (sues SIL) is coping well. Her hair is just starting to fall out and she's wearing "wiggy". It looks remarkable. I swear, I couldn't tell it was one. We've had a good laugh especially when her head was getting itchy and she was trying to scratch it. It was so funny but sad. This is the way we will all cope with it, especially her. Life's not fair. She's never smoked, goes to the gym, jogs, and eats all that is good for her and she gets it. I hope Vicky is going to be all right. I like her so much. Sues loves her like a sister.


I'm glad you are having a good weekend with the family.
And it sounds like Sue's sil has as much support as you do from the family, a wonderful group. I don't know what, but if there is anything I can do to help let me know. One of my colleagues had an aggressive breast cancer in her thirties and was very ill, but is now, three years on, back at work fully functional.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> It's late afternoon and I'm sitting here with a plastic grocery bag on my head marinating. A warm olive oil diy hair treatment out of my kitchen cupboard. Another 50 minutes to go. Tic tock, tic tock.... I'm not overly fond of being greasy. I'm hoping it will do my tresses a miracle, as last month I bought some special shampoo that would clean any build up off my hair, appears all it did was dry it out.
> 
> I just let Kody out for a pee, he decided to go down the driveway instead of his backyard. Here's me in my relaxing capri's and my white grocery bag hat with hair claws clamped all over it, chasing a deaf dog in broad day light while 100's of camper's are driving by going out to the woods. Luckily no-one stopped to take that photo of a life time. I know it would have gone viral for sure.


Here's hoping your marinade works. You have certainly given the campers something to talk about as they sit around the campfire :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Oh it will be an IOU but I have gotten pretty far since ripping it out!


Have you got back to where you were before ripping out? Happy knitting


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Josephine...


I like those, especially the button tree


----------



## lifeline

Lynnjmontana said:


> And we mustn't be rude. - lovely yarn enjoy. :sm23:


Thanks, I will :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> It didn't turn out how I thought it would, olive oil is too heavy, even though I re shampooed several times. Tomorrow I'm going out and getting some Pantene! My hair has never been so clean.. :sm22:


Oh dear, would some lemon juice clear it?


----------



## lifeline

I have been working on a scarf for the teacher I've worked with this year as an end of year gift. I thought I was never going to finish, but suddenly last night it was long enough and I decided to block it (at 9o'clock) and already it's dry. Pictures and details later.


----------



## lifeline

Now I've nearly filled a page I shall move off to catch up on the rest of KP

Pam, I'm glad you can finally begin to make positive decisions on your count down to moving.

Jacky I hope one of your viewers finally puts in a sensible bid and goes through with it


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's late afternoon and I'm sitting here with a plastic grocery bag on my head marinating. A warm olive oil diy hair treatment out of my kitchen cupboard. Another 50 minutes to go. Tic tock, tic tock.... I'm not overly fond of being greasy. I'm hoping it will do my tresses a miracle, as last month I bought some special shampoo that would clean any build up off my hair, appears all it did was dry it out.
> 
> I just let Kody out for a pee, he decided to go down the driveway instead of his backyard. Here's me in my relaxing capri's and my white grocery bag hat with hair claws clamped all over it, chasing a deaf dog in broad day light while 100's of camper's are driving by going out to the woods. Luckily no-one stopped to take that photo of a life time. I know it would have gone viral for sure.


What, not selfie? Spoilsport. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another hot day in Wales. DH has gone out for a walk while it's still 'cool'. It seemed pretty hot to me when I put the rubbish out. Nothing planned yet for the day, just trying to keep cool (although I am doing a full roast for dinner) and there is a Grand Prix and football on TV this afternoon, will be fighting for which one we watch. Not usually too interested in football but there have been some good matches and lots of surprises. Germany out, Argentina out, Portugal out, we might even stand a chance of going a long way this time. Off to catch up, back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a really busy day with all the workshops yesterday. I'm very proud of our WI, a really good team effort.

Off down to town this morning to display the bike in the town centre. Then this afternoon I'm going to a sale of fabric and knitting and haberdashery stuff in a local village hall, this is a charity fund raiser, should be good and I might buy something!!!!!! Of course it is for charity.

Then this evening we ar taking down all our yarn bombing and tidying our stuff away.

I already have the next event on the cards which is a fun activity day at the Library in October.

Catch you later. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I get lots of shawls speaking to me, just don't know what to do with them when I finished. xx


I am certain you could sell them on the classified section and that would buy you more yarn.....to knit more shawls!!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> WI Crafters. LM1 is in the front weaving


Lovely picture. Were you voted 'Miss Camfest'?!! You should have been!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> WI Yarn Bombers


Lovely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I never got to hospital yesterday. I kept ringing the transport people but they never came. Finally cancelled the transport & I have an appt for next week. An hour afterwards transport arrived! Poor claire got right up to the clinic, nearly went in to see the dr. She came home & I went up & spent a lovely few hours with her. I have my pain management course booked for September. Theyoffered me 2 earlier dates but I am away for one & the other is in the middle of school holidays, I would not be popular if I disappeared for 3 weeks. I'm off to bed now, have DD & boys here still, the boys have just fallen asleep, they have been out all day, think they were over tired. At least they should sleep in tomorrow.


That's very bad form for the transport department, makes the whole thing pointless. Not their fault, blame it on admin!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's been another hectic day. The weather was wonderful and sues relations came up and we all had a BBQ in the sun. I've finished off with a Baileys Irish Cream and feel quite warm! Vicky (sues SIL) is coping well. Her hair is just starting to fall out and she's wearing "wiggy". It looks remarkable. I swear, I couldn't tell it was one. We've had a good laugh especially when her head was getting itchy and she was trying to scratch it. It was so funny but sad. This is the way we will all cope with it, especially her. Life's not fair. She's never smoked, goes to the gym, jogs, and eats all that is good for her and she gets it. I hope Vicky is going to be all right. I like her so much. Sues loves her like a sister.


Things are a lot more positive in these cases these days, I truly hope she is one of the fortunate ones! Glad you had a good day and belated happy birthday to Mr R! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> That is so kind June. I don't think so. She looks good in her wig and she had a lovely floppy sunhat on. This girl would look good in anything, she is so pretty, as nice as her nature.


Lovely to hear Susan, hope she manages to keep smiling! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's late afternoon and I'm sitting here with a plastic grocery bag on my head marinating. A warm olive oil diy hair treatment out of my kitchen cupboard. Another 50 minutes to go. Tic tock, tic tock.... I'm not overly fond of being greasy. I'm hoping it will do my tresses a miracle, as last month I bought some special shampoo that would clean any build up off my hair, appears all it did was dry it out.
> 
> I just let Kody out for a pee, he decided to go down the driveway instead of his backyard. Here's me in my relaxing capri's and my white grocery bag hat with hair claws clamped all over it, chasing a deaf dog in broad day light while 100's of camper's are driving by going out to the woods. Luckily no-one stopped to take that photo of a life time. I know it would have gone viral for sure.


Hahaha, would have given a lot to see that!! How's your hair now? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I am certain you could sell them on the classified section and that would buy you more yarn.....to knit more shawls!!!! xxxxx


I could quite possibly disappear up my ............ at that rate. :sm23: :sm12: Think the weather is starting to affect me, or I had a funny turn, but I actually did the ironing this morning. Might have to go to the doctors tomorrow to see if there's any hope for me. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It didn't turn out how I thought it would, olive oil is too heavy, even though I re shampooed several times. Tomorrow I'm going out and getting some Pantene! My hair has never been so clean.. :sm22:


Oh that's a shame. I remember in the 60s, we put all manner of things on our hair to improve it, egg yolks, beer, rosemary tea - that lat one worked actually!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My Winter temps are average of around 15°C, can be as low as -5°C overnight, but that's ok, cos I'm sleeping at that time! ????


Wow, that is really low, surprising for OZ but I suppose it depends whether you're top end or bottom end!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another hot day in Wales. DH has gone out for a walk while it's still 'cool'. It seemed pretty hot to me when I put the rubbish out. Nothing planned yet for the day, just trying to keep cool (although I am doing a full roast for dinner) and there is a Grand Prix and football on TV this afternoon, will be fighting for which one we watch. Not usually too interested in football but there have been some good matches and lots of surprises. Germany out, Argentina out, Portugal out, we might even stand a chance of going a long way this time. Off to catch up, back later. xx


Hi Jackie!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I could quite possibly disappear up my ............ at that rate. :sm23: :sm12: Think the weather is starting to affect me, or I had a funny turn, but I actually did the ironing this morning. Might have to go to the doctors tomorrow to see if there's any hope for me. xxxx :sm15:


Quick, lie down with a cold flannel on your head!!! Then come and do mine!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from another hot day in London, getting bored with it now!! I'm afraid I was out of the Monopoly game very early on :sm23: but DH and Jake are still slugging it out!! They want to stay for lunch so won't be shopping until this afternoon. Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Quick, lie down with a cold flannel on your head!!! Then come and do mine!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I would but not sure the prognosis would be very good if I did two lots in one day. Sounds pretty fatal to me. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi to all from Defiance, OH where the Tea Party group have been meeting. One of the group suggested making pillowcase dresses for Sam's granddaughter to take to the Dominican Republic when she goes next year. We had three sewing machines set up and one person doing the cutting, three sewing, one lacing in elastic, and another pinning on the bias tape. We were able to complete 13 of them in the 3 hour time period. 

The food and company were wonderful. Next year's KAP is already being planned for the last weekend in June again. Please come if you can. Let me know if you're interested and I'll be sure you are on the email information list.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from another hot day in London, getting bored with it now!! I'm afraid I was out of the Monopoly game very early on :sm23: but DH and Jake are still slugging it out!! They want to stay for lunch so won't be shopping until this afternoon. Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


Does DH manage to beat Jake sometimes? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all from Defiance, OH where the Tea Party group have been meeting. One of the group suggested making pillowcase dresses for Sam's granddaughter to take to the Dominican Republic when she goes next year. We had three sewing machines set up and one person doing the cutting, three sewing, one lacing in elastic, and another pinning on the bias tape. We were able to complete 13 of them in the 3 hour time period.
> 
> The food and company were wonderful. Next year's KAP is already being planned for the last weekend in June again. Please come if you can. Let me know if you're interested and I'll be sure you are on the email information list.


Sounds a busy 3 hours but you got quite a lot accomplished. xx :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's been another hectic day. The weather was wonderful and sues relations came up and we all had a BBQ in the sun. I've finished off with a Baileys Irish Cream and feel quite warm! Vicky (sues SIL) is coping well. Her hair is just starting to fall out and she's wearing "wiggy". It looks remarkable. I swear, I couldn't tell it was one. We've had a good laugh especially when her head was getting itchy and she was trying to scratch it. It was so funny but sad. This is the way we will all cope with it, especially her. Life's not fair. She's never smoked, goes to the gym, jogs, and eats all that is good for her and she gets it. I hope Vicky is going to be all right. I like her so much. Sues loves her like a sister.


It's so sad when anyone get that horrible illness, it sounds as though she is trying to cope with it all. My best friend had it a few years ago, like Vicky she had always been incredibly fit. She overcome it, she fought it all the way. I shall be thinking of her.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Josephine...


Is that your work, it's not ncredible.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all from Defiance, OH where the Tea Party group have been meeting. One of the group suggested making pillowcase dresses for Sam's granddaughter to take to the Dominican Republic when she goes next year. We had three sewing machines set up and one person doing the cutting, three sewing, one lacing in elastic, and another pinning on the bias tape. We were able to complete 13 of them in the 3 hour time period.
> 
> The food and company were wonderful. Next year's KAP is already being planned for the last weekend in June again. Please come if you can. Let me know if you're interested and I'll be sure you are on the email information list.


Wonderful going on the dresses, I'm sure they will be gratefully received!! Would love to come next year but need to consult!! Love to you all!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Does DH manage to beat Jake sometimes? xxxx


He's winning at the moment and he did beat him yesterday! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely picture. Were you voted 'Miss Camfest'?!! You should have been!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I was asked if I was!!!!! by a very short sighted person xx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> That is good news Pam any ideas yet where you will land at the end of those days?


Thank you, Lisa. Lots of ideas but nothing decided yet. Could be west of Boise, Idaho, could be somewhere in New Mexico, or could be in northern Arizona (in the mountains). With Mr. Ric having an airplane, we're looking for a house in an airpark if at all possible. Next best thing would be very near an airport where he could rent a hangar. Lots of decisions to make and things to do. I know the time is going to fly by! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 35'C (95'F). Sunny and humid again.
I was checking out the backyard with Bella-kitty and two squirrels were watching me. They didn't watch Bella though and she was able to get within two feet of them. Chubby kitty can run pretty fast chasing squirrels across the backyard to the trees. Then she came inside to cool off.
The Waterfront Festival was pretty hot too. We walked through all the arts and crafts tents and saw some lovely work. Then stopped in the Bistro tent to have lunch. We split a blooming onion poutine between the three of us. Those of you who don't know what that is. Take a large spanish onion, make many cuts on the top so it opens up like a flower. Throw it in a deep fryer so the outside is crispy and the inside is fried onion. Now cover it with cheese curds, pieces of bacon and beef gravy. It's filling. 
After lunch we went to the butter tart tasting. Do you know what happens when you put butter tarts in high heat. I usually like the thin pastry so I can have more filling. Not in the heat. The thin crusted butter tarts collapsed and became a gooey mess all over your hands.
DouDou's Bakery had lovely thin crusts (which became a mess) and their maple bacon butter tart did not taste like bacon or maple. Annaninna's bakery had nice sturdy butter tarts with a nice filling. ABC bakery had a massive variety including cheesecake topped butter tarts and apple crumbled topped butter tarts. Sugar and Spice bakery had a whiskey bacon butter tart that tasted like the filling was pure whiskey. My favourite was a chocolate fudge brownie topped butter tart. Ooey gooey goodness.
Mid-afternoon it became so hot that everyone left the festival area and set up tents on the beach. We didn't have a tent so we went home to our air-conditioned house.
We're going back today.
Port Hope has a Canada Day parade today and fireworks at the beach tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Lisa. Lots of ideas but nothing decided yet. Could be west of Boise, Idaho, could be somewhere in New Mexico, or could be in northern Arizona (in the mountains). With Mr. Ric having an airplane, we're looking for a house in an airpark if at all possible. Next best thing would be very near an airport where he could rent a hangar. Lots of decisions to make and things to do. I know the time is going to fly by! xxxooo


I hope you get to check out houses in all these places between packing.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all from Defiance, OH where the Tea Party group have been meeting. One of the group suggested making pillowcase dresses for Sam's granddaughter to take to the Dominican Republic when she goes next year. We had three sewing machines set up and one person doing the cutting, three sewing, one lacing in elastic, and another pinning on the bias tape. We were able to complete 13 of them in the 3 hour time period.
> 
> The food and company were wonderful. Next year's KAP is already being planned for the last weekend in June again. Please come if you can. Let me know if you're interested and I'll be sure you are on the email information list.


Well done on the dresses.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from another hot day in London, getting bored with it now!! I'm afraid I was out of the Monopoly game very early on :sm23: but DH and Jake are still slugging it out!! They want to stay for lunch so won't be shopping until this afternoon. Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


Not bored with our heat yet, but I do have to modify what I want to do. Yesterday I was drinking a bottle of water every hour and didn't have to use the port-a-potty once. I sweated it all out.
Mum's on a second set of antibiotics now, she has a sinus infection and a spot of pneumonia. My cough is pretty much gone.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh that's a shame. I remember in the 60s, we put all manner of things on our hair to improve it, egg yolks, beer, rosemary tea - that lat one worked actually!! xxxx


Mink oil works wonders too. It's really light. You just have to have a mink farm nearby or one that sells things online.
You can leave it on your hair as a fly-a-way treatment, but I couldn't do that.
I remember using beer as a teen.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all from Defiance, OH where the Tea Party group have been meeting. One of the group suggested making pillowcase dresses for Sam's granddaughter to take to the Dominican Republic when she goes next year. We had three sewing machines set up and one person doing the cutting, three sewing, one lacing in elastic, and another pinning on the bias tape. We were able to complete 13 of them in the 3 hour time period.
> 
> The food and company were wonderful. Next year's KAP is already being planned for the last weekend in June again. Please come if you can. Let me know if you're interested and I'll be sure you are on the email information list.


That sounds like wonderful fun, Jeanette, and well done getting 13 dresses completed! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I could quite possibly disappear up my ............ at that rate. :sm23: :sm12: Think the weather is starting to affect me, or I had a funny turn, but I actually did the ironing this morning. Might have to go to the doctors tomorrow to see if there's any hope for me. xxxx :sm15:


Have a tall cool drink and sit somewhere cool for a while. I'm sure this domesticity bug will pass soon. :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 35'C (95'F). Sunny and humid again.
> I was checking out the backyard with Bella-kitty and two squirrels were watching me. They didn't watch Bella though and she was able to get within two feet of them. Chubby kitty can run pretty fast chasing squirrels across the backyard to the trees. Then she came inside to cool off.
> The Waterfront Festival was pretty hot too. We walked through all the arts and crafts tents and saw some lovely work. Then stopped in the Bistro tent to have lunch. We split a blooming onion poutine between the three of us. Those of you who don't know what that is. Take a large spanish onion, make many cuts on the top so it opens up like a flower. Throw it in a deep fryer so the outside is crispy and the inside is fried onion. Now cover it with cheese curds, pieces of bacon and beef gravy. It's filling.
> After lunch we went to the butter tart tasting. Do you know what happens when you put butter tarts in high heat. I usually like the thin pastry so I can have more filling. Not in the heat. The thin crusted butter tarts collapsed and became a gooey mess all over your hands.
> DouDou's Bakery had lovely thin crusts (which became a mess) and their maple bacon butter tart did not taste like bacon or maple. Annaninna's bakery had nice sturdy butter tarts with a nice filling. ABC bakery had a massive variety including cheesecake topped butter tarts and apple crumbled topped butter tarts. Sugar and Spice bakery had a whiskey bacon butter tart that tasted like the filling was pure whiskey. My favourite was a chocolate fudge brownie topped butter tart. Ooey gooey goodness.
> Mid-afternoon it became so hot that everyone left the festival area and set up tents on the beach. We didn't have a tent so we went home to our air-conditioned house.
> We're going back today.
> Port Hope has a Canada Day parade today and fireworks at the beach tonight.


Sounds like a lot of fun (and delicious, too) in spite of the heat. Enjoy your day there again today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get to check out houses in all these places between packing.


That's the plan. As soon as we sign the agreement, we'll make some plans to go house hunting. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a really busy day with all the workshops yesterday. I'm very proud of our WI, a really good team effort.
> 
> Off down to town this morning to display the bike in the town centre. Then this afternoon I'm going to a sale of fabric and knitting and haberdashery stuff in a local village hall, this is a charity fund raiser, should be good and I might buy something!!!!!! Of course it is for charity.
> 
> Then this evening we ar taking down all our yarn bombing and tidying our stuff away.
> 
> I already have the next event on the cards which is a fun activity day at the Library in October.
> 
> Catch you later. xxxx


Have fun at the sale.
It's too bad the yarn bombing couldn't stay up longer.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Not bored with our heat yet, but I do have to modify what I want to do. Yesterday I was drinking a bottle of water every hour and didn't have to use the port-a-potty once. I sweated it all out.
> Mum's on a second set of antibiotics now, she has a sinus infection and a spot of pneumonia. My cough is pretty much gone.


Glad your cough is pretty much gone and hopefully your mom will be completely well soon. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another hot day in Wales. DH has gone out for a walk while it's still 'cool'. It seemed pretty hot to me when I put the rubbish out. Nothing planned yet for the day, just trying to keep cool (although I am doing a full roast for dinner) and there is a Grand Prix and football on TV this afternoon, will be fighting for which one we watch. Not usually too interested in football but there have been some good matches and lots of surprises. Germany out, Argentina out, Portugal out, we might even stand a chance of going a long way this time. Off to catch up, back later. xx


I was surprised when Germany was out.
Go England.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I have been working on a scarf for the teacher I've worked with this year as an end of year gift. I thought I was never going to finish, but suddenly last night it was long enough and I decided to block it (at 9o'clock) and already it's dry. Pictures and details later.


It would dry quickly in the heat.
I'll await your pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My Winter temps are average of around 15°C, can be as low as -5°C overnight, but that's ok, cos I'm sleeping at that time! ????


Those are sweater temperatures.
It's always nicer to sleep in cool temperatures, with a warm blanket pulled up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That sounds much more interesting, and fun, than our litttle "show", if it can be called that! ????????


We enjoyed the first day. Going back today to see the rest of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It didn't turn out how I thought it would, olive oil is too heavy, even though I re shampooed several times. Tomorrow I'm going out and getting some Pantene! My hair has never been so clean.. :sm22:


If it's clean already, skip the shampoo and go straight to conditioner. It sounds like you don't need any more shampoo.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 35'C (95'F). Sunny and humid again.
> I was checking out the backyard with Bella-kitty and two squirrels were watching me. They didn't watch Bella though and she was able to get within two feet of them. Chubby kitty can run pretty fast chasing squirrels across the backyard to the trees. Then she came inside to cool off.
> The Waterfront Festival was pretty hot too. We walked through all the arts and crafts tents and saw some lovely work. Then stopped in the Bistro tent to have lunch. We split a blooming onion poutine between the three of us. Those of you who don't know what that is. Take a large spanish onion, make many cuts on the top so it opens up like a flower. Throw it in a deep fryer so the outside is crispy and the inside is fried onion. Now cover it with cheese curds, pieces of bacon and beef gravy. It's filling.
> After lunch we went to the butter tart tasting. Do you know what happens when you put butter tarts in high heat. I usually like the thin pastry so I can have more filling. Not in the heat. The thin crusted butter tarts collapsed and became a gooey mess all over your hands.
> DouDou's Bakery had lovely thin crusts (which became a mess) and their maple bacon butter tart did not taste like bacon or maple. Annaninna's bakery had nice sturdy butter tarts with a nice filling. ABC bakery had a massive variety including cheesecake topped butter tarts and apple crumbled topped butter tarts. Sugar and Spice bakery had a whiskey bacon butter tart that tasted like the filling was pure whiskey. My favourite was a chocolate fudge brownie topped butter tart. Ooey gooey goodness.
> Mid-afternoon it became so hot that everyone left the festival area and set up tents on the beach. We didn't have a tent so we went home to our air-conditioned house.
> We're going back today.
> Port Hope has a Canada Day parade today and fireworks at the beach tonight.


I WANT A BUTTER TART NOW.!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Josephine...


That button tree is lovely. It's so hard to find buttons around here.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all from Defiance, OH where the Tea Party group have been meeting. One of the group suggested making pillowcase dresses for Sam's granddaughter to take to the Dominican Republic when she goes next year. We had three sewing machines set up and one person doing the cutting, three sewing, one lacing in elastic, and another pinning on the bias tape. We were able to complete 13 of them in the 3 hour time period.
> 
> The food and company were wonderful. Next year's KAP is already being planned for the last weekend in June again. Please come if you can. Let me know if you're interested and I'll be sure you are on the email information list.


Sounds like a very productive KAP. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Lynnjmontana said:


> Thanks. You have a squirrel I have chipmunks. UGH! Wet and cool here this week.


Since we filled the bird feeders we have about 6 or 7 squirrels instead of our usual two.
I don't think chipmunks are as destructive as the squirrels.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's late afternoon and I'm sitting here with a plastic grocery bag on my head marinating. A warm olive oil diy hair treatment out of my kitchen cupboard. Another 50 minutes to go. Tic tock, tic tock.... I'm not overly fond of being greasy. I'm hoping it will do my tresses a miracle, as last month I bought some special shampoo that would clean any build up off my hair, appears all it did was dry it out.
> 
> I just let Kody out for a pee, he decided to go down the driveway instead of his backyard. Here's me in my relaxing capri's and my white grocery bag hat with hair claws clamped all over it, chasing a deaf dog in broad day light while 100's of camper's are driving by going out to the woods. Luckily no-one stopped to take that photo of a life time. I know it would have gone viral for sure.


Oh, my. That would have been an interesting picture. Isn't it always the way that things like that happen when you are least prepared.
If you want an shampoo that cleans off buildup without drying your hair so much, use baby shampoo.


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from the fabric sake with a few bits and pieces and some wreath hoops that I 'll use to make Dorset button frames.


----------



## jinx

Morning. If would not be polite to not buy some fabric and knitting supplies from a charity fund raiser. I am sure you can find a few things to purchase.
Seems a bit sad to tear down all the yarn bombing.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a really busy day with all the workshops yesterday. I'm very proud of our WI, a really good team effort.
> 
> Off down to town this morning to display the bike in the town centre. Then this afternoon I'm going to a sale of fabric and knitting and haberdashery stuff in a local village hall, this is a charity fund raiser, should be good and I might buy something!!!!!! Of course it is for charity.
> 
> Then this evening we ar taking down all our yarn bombing and tidying our stuff away.
> 
> I already have the next event on the cards which is a fun activity day at the Library in October.
> 
> Catch you later. xxxx


----------



## jinx

I only had to read your message 3 times to get it. Maybe I need a doctor to help out my slow thinking brain this a.m.


Barn-dweller said:


> I could quite possibly disappear up my ............ at that rate. :sm23: :sm12: Think the weather is starting to affect me, or I had a funny turn, but I actually did the ironing this morning. Might have to go to the doctors tomorrow to see if there's any hope for me. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's been another hectic day. The weather was wonderful and sues relations came up and we all had a BBQ in the sun. I've finished off with a Baileys Irish Cream and feel quite warm! Vicky (sues SIL) is coping well. Her hair is just starting to fall out and she's wearing "wiggy". It looks remarkable. I swear, I couldn't tell it was one. We've had a good laugh especially when her head was getting itchy and she was trying to scratch it. It was so funny but sad. This is the way we will all cope with it, especially her. Life's not fair. She's never smoked, goes to the gym, jogs, and eats all that is good for her and she gets it. I hope Vicky is going to be all right. I like her so much. Sues loves her like a sister.


That seems to be the way. The person who watches what they eat and goes to the gym is the one who doesn't live a long life. The person who has a drink every day and one cigarette lives into their 100's. 
I hope Vicky continues to do well in her cancer fight.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I never got to hospital yesterday. I kept ringing the transport people but they never came. Finally cancelled the transport & I have an appt for next week. An hour afterwards transport arrived! Poor claire got right up to the clinic, nearly went in to see the dr. She came home & I went up & spent a lovely few hours with her. I have my pain management course booked for September. Theyoffered me 2 earlier dates but I am away for one & the other is in the middle of school holidays, I would not be popular if I disappeared for 3 weeks. I'm off to bed now, have DD & boys here still, the boys have just fallen asleep, they have been out all day, think they were over tired. At least they should sleep in tomorrow.


I'm sorry about the transport. I'm glad that you were able to get another appointment.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> WI Yarn Bombers


Yarn bombing in the dark is a feat in itself. And at the end of ladders. Well done to the group.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> WI Crafters. LM1 is in the front weaving


Another lovely group. Well done LM1.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I get lots of shawls speaking to me, just don't know what to do with them when I finished. xx


I'd say keep them packed for now. But display them when you get to your next home. They can be draped over chairs and sofas and the most intricate can be hung from dowels on the walls. And the most practical can be used for keeping warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Arrrh... butter tart testing! Did you? xoxo





London Girl said:


> I would!!! :sm23: xxxx


I did!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Where's mine? Xx


The next time you come to Ontario, we'll go on the Butter Tart tour. It's a driving circuit of all the "local" butter tart bakeries.


----------



## jinx

Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> You're right about the messages being a long time in cyberspace!
> I've got my squishy mail. I've had my eye on this for a while, they do a solid yarn with a matching variegated. And they had 20% off this last week, so it would have been rude not to get some :sm23:


Nice squishy yarn. 
I got some of that same brand in orange and a matching variegated when I was in York. Still haven't decided what it wants to be.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends.


Thank you.
Your 4th of July is mid-week this year. Are you celebrating this weekend or next?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I WANT A BUTTER TART NOW.!


They don't ship well. Unless I can pack one in ice somehow.
I never did find a recipe that turned out the way the bakeries make them. They must leave out the "secret ingredient"


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's the plan. As soon as we sign the agreement, we'll make some plans to go house hunting. xxxooo


I hope you find just what you are looking for.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Mum is just about ready to go.
Everyone have a great day. Stay cool.
(Judi and Trish - stay warm) :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. If would not be polite to not buy some fabric and knitting supplies from a charity fund raiser. I am sure you can find a few things to purchase.
> Seems a bit sad to tear down all the yarn bombing.


But yarn bombing lives to be displayed another day xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> The next time you come to Ontario, we'll go on the Butter Tart tour. It's a driving circuit of all the "local" butter tart bakeries.


Ill stop eating now in readiness xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> They don't ship well. Unless I can pack one in ice somehow.
> I never did find a recipe that turned out the way the bakeries make them. They must leave out the "secret ingredient"


I seem to remember seeing a recipe in o e of my books. X


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 35'C (95'F). Sunny and humid again.
> I was checking out the backyard with Bella-kitty and two squirrels were watching me. They didn't watch Bella though and she was able to get within two feet of them. Chubby kitty can run pretty fast chasing squirrels across the backyard to the trees. Then she came inside to cool off.
> The Waterfront Festival was pretty hot too. We walked through all the arts and crafts tents and saw some lovely work. Then stopped in the Bistro tent to have lunch. We split a blooming onion poutine between the three of us. Those of you who don't know what that is. Take a large spanish onion, make many cuts on the top so it opens up like a flower. Throw it in a deep fryer so the outside is crispy and the inside is fried onion. Now cover it with cheese curds, pieces of bacon and beef gravy. It's filling.
> After lunch we went to the butter tart tasting. Do you know what happens when you put butter tarts in high heat. I usually like the thin pastry so I can have more filling. Not in the heat. The thin crusted butter tarts collapsed and became a gooey mess all over your hands.
> DouDou's Bakery had lovely thin crusts (which became a mess) and their maple bacon butter tart did not taste like bacon or maple. Annaninna's bakery had nice sturdy butter tarts with a nice filling. ABC bakery had a massive variety including cheesecake topped butter tarts and apple crumbled topped butter tarts. Sugar and Spice bakery had a whiskey bacon butter tart that tasted like the filling was pure whiskey. My favourite was a chocolate fudge brownie topped butter tart. Ooey gooey goodness.
> Mid-afternoon it became so hot that everyone left the festival area and set up tents on the beach. We didn't have a tent so we went home to our air-conditioned house.
> We're going back today.
> Port Hope has a Canada Day parade today and fireworks at the beach tonight.


I am wearing my maple-leaf earrings in honour of Canada Day!! Thanks for all the butter tart info, I'm now drooling for one!! Glad you had a good, if sticky, time!! Very humid here now it has clouded over :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Not bored with our heat yet, but I do have to modify what I want to do. Yesterday I was drinking a bottle of water every hour and didn't have to use the port-a-potty once. I sweated it all out.
> Mum's on a second set of antibiotics now, she has a sinus infection and a spot of pneumonia. My cough is pretty much gone.


Good news on not having to use the porta-potty, they are seldom nice places to go, although, any port in a storm!!! Give your mum my best wishes for getting well soon, I need her back to her side-splitting self!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I was surprised when Germany was out.
> Go England.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I WANT A BUTTER TART NOW.!


ME TOO!!! TWO, IF POSSIBLE!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The next time you come to Ontario, we'll go on the Butter Tart tour. It's a driving circuit of all the "local" butter tart bakeries.


Oh, YESSSSSSSS!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you find just what you are looking for.


Me, too! Thanks! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ME TOO!!! TWO, IF POSSIBLE!!!


ME, TOO!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The next time you come to Ontario, we'll go on the Butter Tart tour. It's a driving circuit of all the "local" butter tart bakeries.


Heaven in a butter tart! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What, not selfie? Spoilsport. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I knew you'd say that.. :sm08: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good news on not having to use the porta-potty, they are seldom nice places to go, although, any port in a storm!!! Give your mum my best wishes for getting well soon, I need her back to her side-splitting self!! :sm23: xxx


You must remember that horrible outhouse at Lizard Lake don't you? Ewww. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Oh, my. That would have been an interesting picture. Isn't it always the way that things like that happen when you are least prepared.
> If you want an shampoo that cleans off buildup without drying your hair so much, use baby shampoo.


Thank you for that tip. I won't be doing the "home treatment" anytime soon again. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends.


Thank you Jinx. xoxox


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all from Defiance, OH where the Tea Party group have been meeting. One of the group suggested making pillowcase dresses for Sam's granddaughter to take to the Dominican Republic when she goes next year. We had three sewing machines set up and one person doing the cutting, three sewing, one lacing in elastic, and another pinning on the bias tape. We were able to complete 13 of them in the 3 hour time period.
> 
> The food and company were wonderful. Next year's KAP is already being planned for the last weekend in June again. Please come if you can. Let me know if you're interested and I'll be sure you are on the email information list.


That was a great achievement


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Lisa. Lots of ideas but nothing decided yet. Could be west of Boise, Idaho, could be somewhere in New Mexico, or could be in northern Arizona (in the mountains). With Mr. Ric having an airplane, we're looking for a house in an airpark if at all possible. Next best thing would be very near an airport where he could rent a hangar. Lots of decisions to make and things to do. I know the time is going to fly by! xxxooo


Good you have some ideas in mind


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> They don't ship well. Unless I can pack one in ice somehow.
> I never did find a recipe that turned out the way the bakeries make them. They must leave out the "secret ingredient"


Yes, thick golden syrup, not dry like some home recipes. The calories in these things are incredible though, I think 400 in a large one! And who can just eat one! xxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 35'C (95'F). Sunny and humid again.
> I was checking out the backyard with Bella-kitty and two squirrels were watching me. They didn't watch Bella though and she was able to get within two feet of them. Chubby kitty can run pretty fast chasing squirrels across the backyard to the trees. Then she came inside to cool off.
> The Waterfront Festival was pretty hot too. We walked through all the arts and crafts tents and saw some lovely work. Then stopped in the Bistro tent to have lunch. We split a blooming onion poutine between the three of us. Those of you who don't know what that is. Take a large spanish onion, make many cuts on the top so it opens up like a flower. Throw it in a deep fryer so the outside is crispy and the inside is fried onion. Now cover it with cheese curds, pieces of bacon and beef gravy. It's filling.
> After lunch we went to the butter tart tasting. Do you know what happens when you put butter tarts in high heat. I usually like the thin pastry so I can have more filling. Not in the heat. The thin crusted butter tarts collapsed and became a gooey mess all over your hands.
> DouDou's Bakery had lovely thin crusts (which became a mess) and their maple bacon butter tart did not taste like bacon or maple. Annaninna's bakery had nice sturdy butter tarts with a nice filling. ABC bakery had a massive variety including cheesecake topped butter tarts and apple crumbled topped butter tarts. Sugar and Spice bakery had a whiskey bacon butter tart that tasted like the filling was pure whiskey. My favourite was a chocolate fudge brownie topped butter tart. Ooey gooey goodness.
> Mid-afternoon it became so hot that everyone left the festival area and set up tents on the beach. We didn't have a tent so we went home to our air-conditioned house.
> We're going back today.
> Port Hope has a Canada Day parade today and fireworks at the beach tonight.


All that food sounds delicious. Thanks for explaining the blooming onion poutine.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That's the plan. As soon as we sign the agreement, we'll make some plans to go house hunting. xxxooo


Good luck, hope you find your forever house.:sm02: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all from Defiance, OH where the Tea Party group have been meeting. One of the group suggested making pillowcase dresses for Sam's granddaughter to take to the Dominican Republic when she goes next year. We had three sewing machines set up and one person doing the cutting, three sewing, one lacing in elastic, and another pinning on the bias tape. We were able to complete 13 of them in the 3 hour time period.
> 
> The food and company were wonderful. Next year's KAP is already being planned for the last weekend in June again. Please come if you can. Let me know if you're interested and I'll be sure you are on the email information list.


What an accomplishment. Good to hear you are having a great time. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Is that your work, it's not ncredible.


No, I was going through my fibre files from a few years ago. Simple folky things appeal to me. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You must remember that horrible outhouse at Lizard Lake don't you? Ewww. xoxoxoxo


Haha, yes, vividly but when you gotta go.......!!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm26: :sm06: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Lovely picture. Were you voted 'Miss Camfest'?!! You should have been!:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Agreed!! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. Mum is just about ready to go.
> Everyone have a great day. Stay cool.
> (Judi and Trish - stay warm) :sm01:


Happy Canada day to you and Trish!!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, would have given a lot to see that!! How's your hair now? xxxx


Heavy and lank... I'm never doing it again!! :sm16: It does seem a bit softer though. oxoxo


----------



## lifeline

A couple of pictures of the scarf. I used about 43 grams of a 50g ball lace weight. I can't remember what yarn just now as I appear to have misplaced the ball band. I used a pattern from the Japanese stitch bible and added seven stitches either side of the pattern.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I could quite possibly disappear up my ............ at that rate. :sm23: :sm12: Think the weather is starting to affect me, or I had a funny turn, but I actually did the ironing this morning. Might have to go to the doctors tomorrow to see if there's any hope for me. xxxx :sm15:


Ironing and cooking a roast in the heat... I think you're too far gone! I'm worried for you. :sm04: xxx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> A couple of pictures of the scarf. I used about 43 grams of a 50g ball lace weight. I can't remember what yarn just now as I appear to have misplaced the ball band. I used a pattern from the Japanese stitch bible and added seven stitches either side of the pattern.


Beautiful scarves, they have a linen look to them. You all are getting such good use out of the Bible! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Happy Canada day to you and Trish!!!


Thank you darling. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning from another hot day in London, getting bored with it now!! I'm afraid I was out of the Monopoly game very early on :sm23: but DH and Jake are still slugging it out!! They want to stay for lunch so won't be shopping until this afternoon. Hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxx


If I recall this can go on for days, can't it! oxox


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Beautiful scarves, they have a linen look to them. You all are getting such good use out of the Bible! xoxo


Thanks Trish, I enjoy finding stitch patterns that easily convert to scarf patterns


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> A couple of pictures of the scarf. I used about 43 grams of a 50g ball lace weight. I can't remember what yarn just now as I appear to have misplaced the ball band. I used a pattern from the Japanese stitch bible and added seven stitches either side of the pattern.


Really lovely, Rebecca, the recipient will be delighted!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Really lovely, Rebecca, the recipient will be delighted!! Xxxx


Thank you, I hope so. Her favourite colour is green and she appreciates hand crafted products...


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> If I recall this can go on for days, can't it! oxox


Well, I had to step in and take DH's place because he had to place his bets for today's horse racing and so I slid gently down the hill until Jake had wiped us out!! Three and a half hours but as he lost to DH yesterday he was determined to drain us to the very last drop!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 35'C (95'F). Sunny and humid again.
> I was checking out the backyard with Bella-kitty and two squirrels were watching me. They didn't watch Bella though and she was able to get within two feet of them. Chubby kitty can run pretty fast chasing squirrels across the backyard to the trees. Then she came inside to cool off.
> The Waterfront Festival was pretty hot too. We walked through all the arts and crafts tents and saw some lovely work. Then stopped in the Bistro tent to have lunch. We split a blooming onion poutine between the three of us. Those of you who don't know what that is. Take a large spanish onion, make many cuts on the top so it opens up like a flower. Throw it in a deep fryer so the outside is crispy and the inside is fried onion. Now cover it with cheese curds, pieces of bacon and beef gravy. It's filling.
> After lunch we went to the butter tart tasting. Do you know what happens when you put butter tarts in high heat. I usually like the thin pastry so I can have more filling. Not in the heat. The thin crusted butter tarts collapsed and became a gooey mess all over your hands.
> DouDou's Bakery had lovely thin crusts (which became a mess) and their maple bacon butter tart did not taste like bacon or maple. Annaninna's bakery had nice sturdy butter tarts with a nice filling. ABC bakery had a massive variety including cheesecake topped butter tarts and apple crumbled topped butter tarts. Sugar and Spice bakery had a whiskey bacon butter tart that tasted like the filling was pure whiskey. My favourite was a chocolate fudge brownie topped butter tart. Ooey gooey goodness.
> Mid-afternoon it became so hot that everyone left the festival area and set up tents on the beach. We didn't have a tent so we went home to our air-conditioned house.
> We're going back today.
> Port Hope has a Canada Day parade today and fireworks at the beach tonight.


That poutine sounds really yummy, not so sure about the butter tarts but I'm not a sweet loving person. Looks like you a lovely sugar-overdose day. Hope today goes as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I was surprised when Germany was out.
> Go England.


So were they. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I am wearing my maple-leaf earrings in honour of Canada Day!! Thanks for all the butter tart info, I'm now drooling for one!! Glad you had a good, if sticky, time!! Very humid here now it has clouded over :sm22: xxxx


Same here, not a breath of air anywhere. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I knew you'd say that.. :sm08: xoxoxo


You know me too well. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good you have some ideas in mind


You've changed your avatar, didn't recognise you. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> A couple of pictures of the scarf. I used about 43 grams of a 50g ball lace weight. I can't remember what yarn just now as I appear to have misplaced the ball band. I used a pattern from the Japanese stitch bible and added seven stitches either side of the pattern.


Ooh that's lovely and explains the change of avatar. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh that's lovely and explains the change of avatar. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you and I thought it was about time I had a change of avatar


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ironing and cooking a roast in the heat... I think you're too far gone! I'm worried for you. :sm04: xxx


If there's no cure, I like carnations, preferably white ones. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thank you and I thought it was about time I had a change of avatar


Oh I've never changed mine, perhaps I'm boring, maybe when we move house. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> If there's no cure, I like carnations, preferably white ones. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I'm hoping you will be living someplace else before I have to send flower's and you won't have time to iron. I'm sending lots of good vibes! :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I've never changed mine, perhaps I'm boring, maybe when we move house. xx


No, not at all. I think I'm one of those who changes avatars as frequently as I change my socks, while you are one of those who likes the constancy of the same and that's not boring


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you.
> Your 4th of July is mid-week this year. Are you celebrating this weekend or next?


All week long. 
:sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good luck, hope you find your forever house.:sm02: xoxoxo


Thank you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> A couple of pictures of the scarf. I used about 43 grams of a 50g ball lace weight. I can't remember what yarn just now as I appear to have misplaced the ball band. I used a pattern from the Japanese stitch bible and added seven stitches either side of the pattern.


Absolutely beautiful, Rebecca! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That poutine sounds really yummy, not so sure about the butter tarts but I'm not a sweet loving person. Looks like you a lovely sugar-overdose day. Hope today goes as well. xx


Oh you _are_ a sweet, loving person!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Enjoy the festival, too warm here to be comfortable outside, and I am so grateful for the A/C in my car!!! :sm24: xxxx


Right now it is 90F here but is way more because of the heat index it's miserable out there.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Right now it is 90F here but is way more because of the heat index it's miserable out there.


Ugh!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> You're right about the messages being a long time in cyberspace!
> I've got my squishy mail. I've had my eye on this for a while, they do a solid yarn with a matching variegated. And they had 20% off this last week, so it would have been rude not to get some :sm23:


Yes it would have been rude it is a lovely color!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Right now it is 90F here but is way more because of the heat index it's miserable out there.


I feel for you love, I'd be waiting to just go and stand in your lovely new shower!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Josephine...


Those are all very lovely!


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Rebecca! :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you Pam


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Right now it is 90F here but is way more because of the heat index it's miserable out there.


Ouch, that's hot


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Yes it would have been rude it is a lovely color!


I knew I could depend on your agreement regarding the colour


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Have you got back to where you were before ripping out? Happy knitting


Way past I've already done three cable twists it's looking good!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm hoping you will be living someplace else before I have to send flower's and you won't have time to iron. I'm sending lots of good vibes! :sm24: :sm02:


Oh I wish, I'll still have to do the ironing though. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh you _are_ a sweet, loving person!!! xxxx


Aw stop it. xxxx :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Ouch, that's hot


It's been that in Wales a few time this week way too hot without the sea lapping nearby. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw stop it. xxxx :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


But it's true!!!! xxxooo :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> But it's true!!!! xxxooo :sm09: :sm09:


Don't you start. :sm23: Just found out I am going to be a great-great Aunt. Not sure when but it is possibly twins. I'm too young for that. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 35'C (95'F). Sunny and humid again.
> I was checking out the backyard with Bella-kitty and two squirrels were watching me. They didn't watch Bella though and she was able to get within two feet of them. Chubby kitty can run pretty fast chasing squirrels across the backyard to the trees. Then she came inside to cool off.
> The Waterfront Festival was pretty hot too. We walked through all the arts and crafts tents and saw some lovely work. Then stopped in the Bistro tent to have lunch. We split a blooming onion poutine between the three of us. Those of you who don't know what that is. Take a large spanish onion, make many cuts on the top so it opens up like a flower. Throw it in a deep fryer so the outside is crispy and the inside is fried onion. Now cover it with cheese curds, pieces of bacon and beef gravy. It's filling.
> After lunch we went to the butter tart tasting. Do you know what happens when you put butter tarts in high heat. I usually like the thin pastry so I can have more filling. Not in the heat. The thin crusted butter tarts collapsed and became a gooey mess all over your hands.
> DouDou's Bakery had lovely thin crusts (which became a mess) and their maple bacon butter tart did not taste like bacon or maple. Annaninna's bakery had nice sturdy butter tarts with a nice filling. ABC bakery had a massive variety including cheesecake topped butter tarts and apple crumbled topped butter tarts. Sugar and Spice bakery had a whiskey bacon butter tart that tasted like the filling was pure whiskey. My favourite was a chocolate fudge brownie topped butter tart. Ooey gooey goodness.
> Mid-afternoon it became so hot that everyone left the festival area and set up tents on the beach. We didn't have a tent so we went home to our air-conditioned house.
> We're going back today.
> Port Hope has a Canada Day parade today and fireworks at the beach tonight.


Sounds like a great day you had, hope today was just as enjoyable. My girls & their families went to a Community day near us. It included the Army, lots of things happening. They had a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't you start. :sm23: Just found out I am going to be a great-great Aunt. Not sure when but it is possibly twins. I'm too young for that. xx :sm16: :sm16:


You may be too young (and very sweet) for that, but what great news!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> You may be too young (and very sweet) for that, but what great news!!!! xxxooo


Yes it is, they didn't know she was pregnant so have no idea when it/they are due. Not unusual you may think but we are talking about 2 doctors. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is, they didn't know she was pregnant so have no idea when it/they are due. Not unusual you may think but we are talking about 2 doctors. xx :sm16: :sm16:


They certainly should be able to figure it out. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I feel for you love, I'd be waiting to just go and stand in your lovely new shower!! xxxx


Speaking of.....the only thing left to do is the vanity and the glass doors that is why the shower curtain because I have already had a shower woohoo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of.....the only thing left to do is the vanity and the glass doors that is why the shower curtain because I have already had a shower woohoo


Lovely and very smart. xx :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely and very smart. xx :sm24:[/quote
> 
> Just a reminder this is what it looked like before


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is, they didn't know she was pregnant so have no idea when it/they are due. Not unusual you may think but we are talking about 2 doctors. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Sounds about right! They will know when have it. You are going to be busy knitting. X


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of.....the only thing left to do is the vanity and the glass doors that is why the shower curtain because I have already had a shower woohoo


Looking great, like your colour scheme


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> A couple of pictures of the scarf. I used about 43 grams of a 50g ball lace weight. I can't remember what yarn just now as I appear to have misplaced the ball band. I used a pattern from the Japanese stitch bible and added seven stitches either side of the pattern.


Very pretty


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> ME, TOO!! xxxooo


Me three xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You must remember that horrible outhouse at Lizard Lake don't you? Ewww. xoxoxoxo


????????it was finr as long ad you held your brezth c


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of.....the only thing left to do is the vanity and the glass doors that is why the shower curtain because I have already had a shower woohoo


It looks fantastic, Lisa! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Looking great, like your colour scheme


Thank you!


----------



## linkan

My internet is being wonky ... This is the first time I've been able to connect since yesterday. 
If you done see me for a few days that's what's up. 
I just finished embroidering a baby's name on a quilt for one of our friends at the sewing circle. 
Its for her first granddaughter.
Mercedes Marie Pierce ????


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of.....the only thing left to do is the vanity and the glass doors that is why the shower curtain because I have already had a shower woohoo


Wow, that is lovely


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Very pretty


Thanks Chris


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> My internet is being wonky ... This is the first time I've been able to connect since yesterday.
> If you done see me for a few days that's what's up.
> I just finished embroidering a baby's name on a quilt for one of our friends at the sewing circle.
> Its for her first granddaughter.
> Mercedes Marie Pierce ????


A great name


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't you start. :sm23: Just found out I am going to be a great-great Aunt. Not sure when but it is possibly twins. I'm too young for that. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Congratulations!! It will give you a break from knitting shawls, I guess!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Sounds like a great day you had, hope today was just as enjoyable. My girls & their families went to a Community day near us. It included the Army, lots of things happening. They had a great day.


Glad they enjoyed it. The kids didn't want to go out all weekend or I would have taken them. They are like their grandma, not good in the heat!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is, they didn't know she was pregnant so have no idea when it/they are due. Not unusual you may think but we are talking about 2 doctors. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Boy did I sleep well. KnitWIts here this morning, Happy July and Happy |Monday to you all . xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of.....the only thing left to do is the vanity and the glass doors that is why the shower curtain because I have already had a shower woohoo


That's just beautiful, I bet you are glad that you have your own shower back, love the tiles!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh dear!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Morning Honey. Are you Zumbaing in this heat? Don't melt. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and very smart. xx :sm24:[/quote
> 
> Just a reminder this is what it looked like before
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, much more practical, wouldn't be without my walk-in now, I love it. Love the seat in yours!!xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My internet is being wonky ... This is the first time I've been able to connect since yesterday.
> If you done see me for a few days that's what's up.
> I just finished embroidering a baby's name on a quilt for one of our friends at the sewing circle.
> Its for her first granddaughter.
> Mercedes Marie Pierce ????


Aw, that's a lovely name, bet you did lovely embroidery!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Boy did I sleep well. KnitWIts here this morning, Happy July and Happy |Monday to you all . xxx


Good morning and right back at you dear!! Zumba this morning, that'll be nice!! Then the shop this afternoon, fairly cool in there, we are expecting 29'C today, too much for me!! Have a good day love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey. Are you Zumbaing in this heat? Don't melt. xxxx


Yes, I'm afraid so! I was sorta hoping I would look at my emails and find that no one else was going but not so!! :sm22: We do have about 6 fans on the go so it won't be too bad. Was just checking the temps for Cornwall and it's perfect in Falmouth!!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Congratulations!! It will give you a break from knitting shawls, I guess!! xxxx


Not sure I'll bother. There's too much money there to appreciate home made things. Anyway not to chuffed about my new title. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Boy did I sleep well. KnitWIts here this morning, Happy July and Happy |Monday to you all . xxx


I bet you did, glad all went well with the weekend and the weather was certainly kind to you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny and airless Wales, I seem to have lost my breeze at the moment. Nothing on the agenda for the day, just to keep cool. I keep saying that and something seems to crop up. Oh well we'll see what comes. At least the grass doesn't need cutting in this weather, it's just turning a horrible shade of brown. Have a lovely day and for Rebecca, just think, it's the last week. :sm24: xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning everyone , another hot day, we shouldn’t complain about it though. I’m just off to have a Diabetes yearly check, another new NHS way to spend more money. Then my girls & I are meeting up with my niece. She is a little older than Claire. Unfortunately she has had dreadful mental health problems & would not see us. He was recently diagnosed with a new complaint, taken off all her drugs & she is nearly back to her old self. She came to my Birthday party & was looking good. Looking forward to chatting with her.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Boy did I sleep well. KnitWIts here this morning, Happy July and Happy |Monday to you all . xxx


You earned a good night's sleep and glad you got it. Enjoy your KnitWIts! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning and right back at you dear!! Zumba this morning, that'll be nice!! Then the shop this afternoon, fairly cool in there, we are expecting 29'C today, too much for me!! Have a good day love!! xxxx


Those temps are too much for me, too. Glad you'll be able to be in some cool air at the shop. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning everyone , another hot day, we shouldn't complain about it though. I'm just off to have a Diabetes yearly check, another new NHS way to spend more money. Then my girls & I are meeting up with my niece. She is a little older than Claire. Unfortunately she has had dreadful mental health problems & would not see us. He was recently diagnosed with a new complaint, taken off all her drugs & she is nearly back to her old self. She came to my Birthday party & was looking good. Looking forward to chatting with her.


Enjoy your time out today, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am sure you needed sleep after the nonstop pace you have been keeping for yourself. Enjoy the sun and the knitwits.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Boy did I sleep well. KnitWIts here this morning, Happy July and Happy |Monday to you all . xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

At last got the photos of my party..... 

more to follow...


----------



## jinx

I bet once you got to zumba you had a grand time with your friends. We are having about the same temperatures over here with bright sunshine.


London Girl said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so! I was sorta hoping I would look at my emails and find that no one else was going but not so!! :sm22: We do have about 6 fans on the go so it won't be too bad. Was just checking the temps for Cornwall and it's perfect in Falmouth!!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We have the heat also. However we get huge rain storms with wind, thunder and lightning. Which means our grass needs cutting. Mr. Wonderful has been cutting neighbors yard and ours since her hubby died in June. He is not up to the extra work so he cuts both yards, but does not do the trimming. A good compromise I think.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny and airless Wales, I seem to have lost my breeze at the moment. Nothing on the agenda for the day, just to keep cool. I keep saying that and something seems to crop up. Oh well we'll see what comes. At least the grass doesn't need cutting in this weather, it's just turning a horrible shade of brown. Have a lovely day and for Rebecca, just think, it's the last week. :sm24: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> At last got the photos of my party.....
> 
> more to follow...


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope all you girls have a nice meeting. So often meds are part of the problem and makes a patient feel worse than they did before they started taking them. Glad your niece is almost back to her old self.


LondonChris said:


> Morning everyone , another hot day, we shouldn't complain about it though. I'm just off to have a Diabetes yearly check, another new NHS way to spend more money. Then my girls & I are meeting up with my niece. She is a little older than Claire. Unfortunately she has had dreadful mental health problems & would not see us. He was recently diagnosed with a new complaint, taken off all her drugs & she is nearly back to her old self. She came to my Birthday party & was looking good. Looking forward to chatting with her.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:25 am EST and 26'C (79'F). Sunny and humid again. We broke records yesterday.
Last night we went to our usual spot on the hill where we could see both Port Hope and Cobourg's fireworks, but the mosquitos were so bad that we left and went to the West Beach. Lots of sands and piles of flys along the water's edge, but they weren't biting. We saw Port Hope's fireworks up close. When we got back to the house we had fireworks in our court, in the park behind our house, at Trinity, the private school on the hill, and in the park south of us. There were lots of fireworks.
Today, we're going to my sister's house and will laze about in her pool. She has a new dog that she got from a Greek Rescue group. They were getting nothing but hassles from the Canadian rescue groups. For 3 years they've had home checks and background checks and lessons, and still no dog from a Canadian rescue. So they went with the Greek Rescue group. Danae looks like a pointer. And is bigger than what they expected. They were told they would be getting a 3 month old puppy, but Danae is about 3 years old.
I brought home some butter tarts from the festival.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. We have the heat also. However we get huge rain storms with wind, thunder and lightning. Which means our grass needs cutting. Mr. Wonderful has been cutting neighbors yard and ours since her hubby died in June. He is not up to the extra work so he cuts both yards, but does not do the trimming. A good compromise I think.


I hope those huge storms don't bring anything nasty, like tornados, hail, damaging winds and floods.
Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> At last got the photos of my party.....
> 
> more to follow...


Those photos are awesome.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning everyone , another hot day, we shouldn't complain about it though. I'm just off to have a Diabetes yearly check, another new NHS way to spend more money. Then my girls & I are meeting up with my niece. She is a little older than Claire. Unfortunately she has had dreadful mental health problems & would not see us. He was recently diagnosed with a new complaint, taken off all her drugs & she is nearly back to her old self. She came to my Birthday party & was looking good. Looking forward to chatting with her.


Amazing that they took her off all her drugs and she is back to her old self. 
Have a wonderful meetup today.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:25 am EST and 26'C (79'F). Sunny and humid again. We broke records yesterday.
> Last night we went to our usual spot on the hill where we could see both Port Hope and Cobourg's fireworks, but the mosquitos were so bad that we left and went to the West Beach. Lots of sands and piles of flys along the water's edge, but they weren't biting. We saw Port Hope's fireworks up close. When we got back to the house we had fireworks in our court, in the park behind our house, at Trinity, the private school on the hill, and in the park south of us. There were lots of fireworks.
> Today, we're going to my sister's house and will laze about in her pool. She has a new dog that she got from a Greek Rescue group. They were getting nothing but hassles from the Canadian rescue groups. For 3 years they've had home checks and background checks and lessons, and still no dog from a Canadian rescue. So they went with the Greek Rescue group. Danae looks like a pointer. And is bigger than what they expected. They were told they would be getting a 3 month old puppy, but Danae is about 3 years old.
> I brought home some butter tarts from the festival.


Yummy looking butter tarts. Enjoy your time at your sister's! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny and airless Wales, I seem to have lost my breeze at the moment. Nothing on the agenda for the day, just to keep cool. I keep saying that and something seems to crop up. Oh well we'll see what comes. At least the grass doesn't need cutting in this weather, it's just turning a horrible shade of brown. Have a lovely day and for Rebecca, just think, it's the last week. :sm24: xx


Our's hasn't turned brown yet and we keep losing the birds in it, so it REALLY needs to be cut. But it's been too hot and will be in the upper 20's and into the 30's all next week.
Stay cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so! I was sorta hoping I would look at my emails and find that no one else was going but not so!! :sm22: We do have about 6 fans on the go so it won't be too bad. Was just checking the temps for Cornwall and it's perfect in Falmouth!!!xxxx


There was a Zumba group at the Waterfront Festival under the trees in the park.
I thought of you. They looked like they were enjoying themselves.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Boy did I sleep well. KnitWIts here this morning, Happy July and Happy |Monday to you all . xxx


You were probably getting caught up. Happy July and Happy Monday to you too. 
Now take a break, just a little.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> My internet is being wonky ... This is the first time I've been able to connect since yesterday.
> If you done see me for a few days that's what's up.
> I just finished embroidering a baby's name on a quilt for one of our friends at the sewing circle.
> Its for her first granddaughter.
> Mercedes Marie Pierce ????


That a good name.
We'll see you when we see you.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and very smart. xx :sm24:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder this is what it looked like before
Click to expand...

Quite a change.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Wonderful your sister was able to rescue a dog. Perhaps not exactly what she was expecting, but hopefully will turn out to be a wonderful fit for her family.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:25 am EST and 26'C (79'F). Sunny and humid again. We broke records yesterday.
> Last night we went to our usual spot on the hill where we could see both Port Hope and Cobourg's fireworks, but the mosquitos were so bad that we left and went to the West Beach. Lots of sands and piles of flys along the water's edge, but they weren't biting. We saw Port Hope's fireworks up close. When we got back to the house we had fireworks in our court, in the park behind our house, at Trinity, the private school on the hill, and in the park south of us. There were lots of fireworks.
> Today, we're going to my sister's house and will laze about in her pool. She has a new dog that she got from a Greek Rescue group. They were getting nothing but hassles from the Canadian rescue groups. For 3 years they've had home checks and background checks and lessons, and still no dog from a Canadian rescue. So they went with the Greek Rescue group. Danae looks like a pointer. And is bigger than what they expected. They were told they would be getting a 3 month old puppy, but Danae is about 3 years old.
> I brought home some butter tarts from the festival.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of.....the only thing left to do is the vanity and the glass doors that is why the shower curtain because I have already had a shower woohoo


Very nice. I like the cut out in the shower with the glass tiles. I want a seat in the shower like that.
I bet it's lovely that everything is new and functional.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is, they didn't know she was pregnant so have no idea when it/they are due. Not unusual you may think but we are talking about 2 doctors. xx :sm16: :sm16:


2 doctors! The test is simple, I'm surprised one of them didn't think of testing for that.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't you start. Just found out I am going to be a great-great Aunt. Not sure when but it is possibly twins. I'm too young for that. xx





Miss Pam said:


> You may be too young (and very sweet) for that, but what great news!!!! xxxooo


Congratulations. Aunties are great. They get to play with the babies, and hand them back when they are stinky.

:sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Sounds like a great day you had, hope today was just as enjoyable. My girls & their families went to a Community day near us. It included the Army, lots of things happening. They had a great day.


I'm glad you had a great day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Wonderful your sister was able to rescue a dog. Perhaps not exactly what she was expecting, but hopefully will turn out to be a wonderful fit for her family.


So far it's worked out fine. The dog ignores the cat completely and just wants to be with my sister.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now. I need to find the bottoms of my swim suit. I don't know why I didnt' pack them together.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations. Aunties are great. They get to play with the babies, and hand them back when they are stinky.
> 
> :sm02:


Aunties are fine, it's the great-great bit that gets me. xx :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

Had a good meet up with my niece , despite the intense heat. My GS has just gone off to his swimming lesson, wish I could have joined him. Little one is laying on the floor fast asleep, he’s going to be up all night.
I am going to try & post a photo of my GS dressed up on Saturday.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another hot day in Wales. DH has gone out for a walk while it's still 'cool'. It seemed pretty hot to me when I put the rubbish out. Nothing planned yet for the day, just trying to keep cool (although I am doing a full roast for dinner) and there is a Grand Prix and football on TV this afternoon, will be fighting for which one we watch. Not usually too interested in football but there have been some good matches and lots of surprises. Germany out, Argentina out, Portugal out, we might even stand a chance of going a long way this time. Off to catch up, back later. xx


Good morning to you, or have you just gone into the afternoon? If it is too hot for you, I can send some coolish weather up to you, I have had enough of it, and I would like to get back into my summer clothing now! We are having some lovely days, but not warm enough to get rid of the excess clothing, that is needed, even in our relatively mild winter temperatures! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I get lots of shawls speaking to me, just don't know what to do with them when I finished. xx





London Girl said:


> I am certain you could sell them on the classified section and that would buy you more yarn.....to knit more shawls!!!! xxxxx


Now that is an excellent idea, they might even sell very rapidly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I never got to hospital yesterday. I kept ringing the transport people but they never came. Finally cancelled the transport & I have an appt for next week. An hour afterwards transport arrived! Poor claire got right up to the clinic, nearly went in to see the dr. She came home & I went up & spent a lovely few hours with her. I have my pain management course booked for September. Theyoffered me 2 earlier dates but I am away for one & the other is in the middle of school holidays, I would not be popular if I disappeared for 3 weeks. I'm off to bed now, have DD & boys here still, the boys have just fallen asleep, they have been out all day, think they were over tired. At least they should sleep in tomorrow.





London Girl said:


> That's very bad form for the transport department, makes the whole thing pointless. Not their fault, blame it on admin!!xxxx


Bit bad if Chris kept ringing, and they couldn't tell her why they weren't coming though! Admin definitely needs to arrange things a bit better; but at least you have an alternate appointment! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny and airless Wales, I seem to have lost my breeze at the moment. Nothing on the agenda for the day, just to keep cool. I keep saying that and something seems to crop up. Oh well we'll see what comes. At least the grass doesn't need cutting in this weather, it's just turning a horrible shade of brown. Have a lovely day and for Rebecca, just think, it's the last week. :sm24: xx


Thank you, 4 more get-ups :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's been another hectic day. The weather was wonderful and sues relations came up and we all had a BBQ in the sun. I've finished off with a Baileys Irish Cream and feel quite warm! Vicky (sues SIL) is coping well. Her hair is just starting to fall out and she's wearing "wiggy". It looks remarkable. I swear, I couldn't tell it was one. We've had a good laugh especially when her head was getting itchy and she was trying to scratch it. It was so funny but sad. This is the way we will all cope with it, especially her. Life's not fair. She's never smoked, goes to the gym, jogs, and eats all that is good for her and she gets it. I hope Vicky is going to be all right. I like her so much. Sues loves her like a sister.





London Girl said:


> Things are a lot more positive in these cases these days, I truly hope she is one of the fortunate ones! Glad you had a good day and belated happy birthday to Mr R! xxxx


Hi Susan & June! Recently there was something in our news in Aus, about compensation for cancer sufferers who lost their hair, due to chemotherapy; because apparently this was deemed an unnecessary side effect! I will see if I can find the article for you! I didn't take much notice, at the time, but seeing this about your dil's sil, reminded me of it! So I will have a look, and see if I can find it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, that is really low, surprising for OZ but I suppose it depends whether you're top end or bottom end!! xxxx


Yep, during the winter in the south, we always have minus temps overnight, but in the north, they NEVER get below 32°C, or extremely rarely anyway! ???????? It would be nice if we only got as low as 20°C, I would be much happier with that number!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:20 am EST and 35'C (95'F). Sunny and humid again.
> I was checking out the backyard with Bella-kitty and two squirrels were watching me. They didn't watch Bella though and she was able to get within two feet of them. Chubby kitty can run pretty fast chasing squirrels across the backyard to the trees. Then she came inside to cool off.
> The Waterfront Festival was pretty hot too. We walked through all the arts and crafts tents and saw some lovely work. Then stopped in the Bistro tent to have lunch. We split a blooming onion poutine between the three of us. Those of you who don't know what that is. Take a large spanish onion, make many cuts on the top so it opens up like a flower. Throw it in a deep fryer so the outside is crispy and the inside is fried onion. Now cover it with cheese curds, pieces of bacon and beef gravy. It's filling.
> After lunch we went to the butter tart tasting. Do you know what happens when you put butter tarts in high heat. I usually like the thin pastry so I can have more filling. Not in the heat. The thin crusted butter tarts collapsed and became a gooey mess all over your hands.
> DouDou's Bakery had lovely thin crusts (which became a mess) and their maple bacon butter tart did not taste like bacon or maple. Annaninna's bakery had nice sturdy butter tarts with a nice filling. ABC bakery had a massive variety including cheesecake topped butter tarts and apple crumbled topped butter tarts. Sugar and Spice bakery had a whiskey bacon butter tart that tasted like the filling was pure whiskey. My favourite was a chocolate fudge brownie topped butter tart. Ooey gooey goodness.
> Mid-afternoon it became so hot that everyone left the festival area and set up tents on the beach. We didn't have a tent so we went home to our air-conditioned house.
> We're going back today.
> Port Hope has a Canada Day parade today and fireworks at the beach tonight.


Lots of ooey gooey yummy mess, with those butter tarts, I think I might have liked to taste the whiskey one! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Not bored with our heat yet, but I do have to modify what I want to do. Yesterday I was drinking a bottle of water every hour and didn't have to use the port-a-potty once. I sweated it all out.
> Mum's on a second set of antibiotics now, she has a sinus infection and a spot of pneumonia. My cough is pretty much gone.


It is not good, or fun, being sick during the summer time! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Those are sweater temperatures.
> It's always nicer to sleep in cool temperatures, with a warm blanket pulled up.


I have an electric blanket on as hot as possible, otherwise I freeze, even under 3 quilts, and a blanket! ????????????❄


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We enjoyed the first day. Going back today to see the rest of it.


Have fun! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Yarn surprise in the mail today


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you.
> Your 4th of July is mid-week this year. Are you celebrating this weekend or next?


My nieces birthday is on July 4th, but she celebrated last week, with her sister, a new nephew, a neice and her mum. They had a wonderful time, but the two little ones got sick on their way home!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yarn surprise in the mail today


That is a great haul, have a lovely time with it! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thank you, 4 more get-ups :sm02:


Not that you are counting. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> A couple of pictures of the scarf. I used about 43 grams of a 50g ball lace weight. I can't remember what yarn just now as I appear to have misplaced the ball band. I used a pattern from the Japanese stitch bible and added seven stitches either side of the pattern.


That is lovely, well done!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't you start. :sm23: Just found out I am going to be a great-great Aunt. Not sure when but it is possibly twins. I'm too young for that. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Twins are such fun!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of.....the only thing left to do is the vanity and the glass doors that is why the shower curtain because I have already had a shower woohoo


Very nice!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Congratulations!! It will give you a break from knitting shawls, I guess!! xxxx


Unless she knits two baby shawls! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> That's just beautiful, I bet you are glad that you have your own shower back, love the tiles!! xxxx


Yes I am, thank you I have been wanting those tiles somewhere in my house for a long time, I will be even happier when I have my sink!!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning everyone , another hot day, we shouldn't complain about it though. I'm just off to have a Diabetes yearly check, another new NHS way to spend more money. Then my girls & I are meeting up with my niece. She is a little older than Claire. Unfortunately she has had dreadful mental health problems & would not see us. He was recently diagnosed with a new complaint, taken off all her drugs & she is nearly back to her old self. She came to my Birthday party & was looking good. Looking forward to chatting with her.


It is great that she is almost back to her old self, sometimes the medications are worse than the conditions! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> At last got the photos of my party.....
> 
> more to follow...


They are wonderful photos, looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:25 am EST and 26'C (79'F). Sunny and humid again. We broke records yesterday.
> Last night we went to our usual spot on the hill where we could see both Port Hope and Cobourg's fireworks, but the mosquitos were so bad that we left and went to the West Beach. Lots of sands and piles of flys along the water's edge, but they weren't biting. We saw Port Hope's fireworks up close. When we got back to the house we had fireworks in our court, in the park behind our house, at Trinity, the private school on the hill, and in the park south of us. There were lots of fireworks.
> Today, we're going to my sister's house and will laze about in her pool. She has a new dog that she got from a Greek Rescue group. They were getting nothing but hassles from the Canadian rescue groups. For 3 years they've had home checks and background checks and lessons, and still no dog from a Canadian rescue. So they went with the Greek Rescue group. Danae looks like a pointer. And is bigger than what they expected. They were told they would be getting a 3 month old puppy, but Danae is about 3 years old.
> I brought home some butter tarts from the festival.


Perhaps things got condused in the translation, the dog will be happy to have a forever home, instead of living in a kennel. ????


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice. I like the cut out in the shower with the glass tiles. I want a seat in the shower like that.
> I bet it's lovely that everything is new and functional.


Yes it is now we need to save up and have them do the other bathroom!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I bet once you got to zumba you had a grand time with your friends. We are having about the same temperatures over here with bright sunshine.


Yes it was fine, there were lots of fans on and so it was doable and good to see all my buddies back from their holidays!xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. We have the heat also. However we get huge rain storms with wind, thunder and lightning. Which means our grass needs cutting. Mr. Wonderful has been cutting neighbors yard and ours since her hubby died in June. He is not up to the extra work so he cuts both yards, but does not do the trimming. A good compromise I think.


And very kind and altruistic of him, he IS Mr Wonderful!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Yarn surprise in the mail today


One of the best kind of surprises. Beautiful yarn


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Not that you are counting. xx :sm09: :sm09:


That's right.... :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> That is lovely, well done!


Thank you


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:25 am EST and 26'C (79'F). Sunny and humid again. We broke records yesterday.
> Last night we went to our usual spot on the hill where we could see both Port Hope and Cobourg's fireworks, but the mosquitos were so bad that we left and went to the West Beach. Lots of sands and piles of flys along the water's edge, but they weren't biting. We saw Port Hope's fireworks up close. When we got back to the house we had fireworks in our court, in the park behind our house, at Trinity, the private school on the hill, and in the park south of us. There were lots of fireworks.
> Today, we're going to my sister's house and will laze about in her pool. She has a new dog that she got from a Greek Rescue group. They were getting nothing but hassles from the Canadian rescue groups. For 3 years they've had home checks and background checks and lessons, and still no dog from a Canadian rescue. So they went with the Greek Rescue group. Danae looks like a pointer. And is bigger than what they expected. They were told they would be getting a 3 month old puppy, but Danae is about 3 years old.
> I brought home some butter tarts from the festival.


Enjoy yourself at your sister's, it sounds like you are having a great Canada day and those butter tarts look wonderful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> There was a Zumba group at the Waterfront Festival under the trees in the park.
> I thought of you. They looked like they were enjoying themselves.


We think it's fun but our instructor thinks we take it quite seriously!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:25 am EST and 26'C (79'F). Sunny and humid again. We broke records yesterday.
> Last night we went to our usual spot on the hill where we could see both Port Hope and Cobourg's fireworks, but the mosquitos were so bad that we left and went to the West Beach. Lots of sands and piles of flys along the water's edge, but they weren't biting. We saw Port Hope's fireworks up close. When we got back to the house we had fireworks in our court, in the park behind our house, at Trinity, the private school on the hill, and in the park south of us. There were lots of fireworks.
> Today, we're going to my sister's house and will laze about in her pool. She has a new dog that she got from a Greek Rescue group. They were getting nothing but hassles from the Canadian rescue groups. For 3 years they've had home checks and background checks and lessons, and still no dog from a Canadian rescue. So they went with the Greek Rescue group. Danae looks like a pointer. And is bigger than what they expected. They were told they would be getting a 3 month old puppy, but Danae is about 3 years old.
> I brought home some butter tarts from the festival.


I know that when I tried to get a border collie from rescue I had a heck of a time and I met all the qualifications. It was like trying to pull hens teeth. I think in the end it was because I didn't do agility. Seemed silly since I hiked with our dogs twice a day in the mountains and took them swimming. Their loss.

Those butter tarts need a little bit more pastry! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Lovely photo of you Rebecca!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Aunties are fine, it's the great-great bit that gets me. xx :sm16:


Just sounds like it's just even better that being 'great' to me!! :sm24: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yes it was fine, there were lots of fans on and so it was doable and good to see all my buddies back from their holidays!xxx


Stay cool. That trio photo is gorgeous of you all. The children are delightful! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan & June! Recently there was something in our news in Aus, about compensation for cancer sufferers who lost their hair, due to chemotherapy; because apparently this was deemed an unnecessary side effect! I will see if I can find the article for you! I didn't take much notice, at the time, but seeing this about your dil's sil, reminded me of it! So I will have a look, and see if I can find it! xoxoxo


Wow,how much better for the patients morale would that be?!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Yarn surprise in the mail today


You belong to a yarn club? xoxo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yarn surprise in the mail today


Oooh, very nice!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now. I need to find the bottoms of my swim suit. I don't know why I didnt' pack them together.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope you find them, that would be awkward! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan & June! Recently there was something in our news in Aus, about compensation for cancer sufferers who lost their hair, due to chemotherapy; because apparently this was deemed an unnecessary side effect! I will see if I can find the article for you! I didn't take much notice, at the time, but seeing this about your dil's sil, reminded me of it! So I will have a look, and see if I can find it! xoxoxo


They have a new breakthrough here that for some chemo is not necessary, just radiation or surgery or estrogen blocking drugs like Tamoxifen. 
http://www.berkshireeagle.com/stories/good-news-for-women-with-breast-cancer-many-dont-need-chemo,541307?


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Lovely photo of you Rebecca!


I forgot I saw those pictures while I was on the train, thanks for reminding me. I am pleased with how the picture looks


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Amazing that they took her off all her drugs and she is back to her old self.
> Have a wonderful meetup today.


Yes she has had problems for so many years. She enjoyed meeting us all today


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Unless she knits two baby shawls! ????????????


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

lifeline said:


> I forgot I saw those pictures while I was on the train, thanks for reminding me. I am pleased with how the picture looks


Went back to have another look and download it


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just sounds like it's just even better that being 'great' to me!! :sm24: :sm09: xxxx


Not convinced. xxxx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Morning everyone , another hot day, we shouldn't complain about it though. I'm just off to have a Diabetes yearly check, another new NHS way to spend more money. Then my girls & I are meeting up with my niece. She is a little older than Claire. Unfortunately she has had dreadful mental health problems & would not see us. He was recently diagnosed with a new complaint, taken off all her drugs & she is nearly back to her old self. She came to my Birthday party & was looking good. Looking forward to chatting with her.


Start from scratch, sometimes the drugs can be worse than the problem. Glad you were able to visit with your niece! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> At last got the photos of my party.....
> 
> more to follow...


Are those your grands June? Looks like you are a magnet for children! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny and airless Wales, I seem to have lost my breeze at the moment. Nothing on the agenda for the day, just to keep cool. I keep saying that and something seems to crop up. Oh well we'll see what comes. At least the grass doesn't need cutting in this weather, it's just turning a horrible shade of brown. Have a lovely day and for Rebecca, just think, it's the last week. :sm24: xx


Stay cool. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Stay cool. xoxox


Have been trying to, just stood out on the drive in front of the house, it's in the shade with a lovely breeze. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a still hot London, although we have a nice breeze now which makes it feel a bit cooler!! 

Skyped with DS and family in Vietnam at lunchtime, they have 41'C over there, yet they have decided to stay for another two years!!! They just love the lifestyle so good luck to them. Little Theo will be two n 12th July and he's a proper little bruiser but very cute!!

All was well at the shop this afternoon, the manager is away for the next tow weeks and then I shall be busy on the following two Mondays so will be interesting to find out how the ship steers without her when I get back!

Hope to finish my shaded shawl tonight, jusy hoping the woll doesn't run out, will knit very fast!!

Have a good evening everyone, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Yarn surprise in the mail today


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Are those your grands June? Looks like you are a magnet for children! xoxox


I think I was just looking to peaceful for them to resist joining me! Yes, they are my grands!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a still hot London, although we have a nice breeze now which makes it feel a bit cooler!!
> 
> Skyped with DS and family in Vietnam at lunchtime, they have 41'C over there, yet they have decided to stay for another two years!!! They just love the lifestyle so good luck to them. Little Theo will be two n 12th July and he's a proper little bruiser but very cute!!
> 
> All was well at the shop this afternoon, the manager is away for the next tow weeks and then I shall be busy on the following two Mondays so will be interesting to find out how the ship steers without her when I get back!
> 
> Hope to finish my shaded shawl tonight, jusy hoping the woll doesn't run out, will knit very fast!!
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


Good luck to them in those temperatures but there must be something there that has a real pull for them.

Is that the shawl you started when you were here? Have a cool evening. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck to them in those temperatures but there must be something there that has a real pull for them.
> 
> Is that the shawl you started when you were here? Have a cool evening. xxxx


Yes, that's right, almost done, will post a picture tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's right, almost done, will post a picture tomorrow!! xxxx


OK, when are you off to your sister's? xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a still hot London, although we have a nice breeze now which makes it feel a bit cooler!!
> 
> Skyped with DS and family in Vietnam at lunchtime, they have 41'C over there, yet they have decided to stay for another two years!!! They just love the lifestyle so good luck to them. Little Theo will be two n 12th July and he's a proper little bruiser but very cute!!
> 
> All was well at the shop this afternoon, the manager is away for the next tow weeks and then I shall be busy on the following two Mondays so will be interesting to find out how the ship steers without her when I get back!
> 
> Hope to finish my shaded shawl tonight, jusy hoping the woll doesn't run out, will knit very fast!!
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


I hope you knit fast enough so there was enough wool. Sounds like you are enjoying your volunteer work.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> You belong to a yarn club? xoxo


This is one that you just buy the months that you want and it goes till October but they are a mystery I've bought 2 so far and love them both might buy the last two and skip next month because they do tell you the base you just don't know the color and next month is a stellina base and I'm not wild about those!


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> This is one that you just buy the months that you want and it goes till October but they are a mystery I've bought 2 so far and love them both might buy the last two and skip next month because they do tell you the base you just don't know the color and next month is a stellina base and I'm not wild about those!


Oh and I am in KnitCrate but I might cancel that!


----------



## Islander

It's summer, dang it all!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> It's summer, dang it all!


WHAT!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, we got all te yarn bombing sorted and packed away and then everyone took a bag each so I now have my house back. We are already planning our next two ventures. Off to collect the bugs and beasties from the shops this morning. A great article has been written for the local paper and apart from a few emails to send that's it all done and dusted.

Off to meet up with the coven at some point this morning. Hope everyone is ok and Janet you have recovered from Armed Forces w/e.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's summer, dang it all!


Don't you just hate this summer weather. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Don't know if anyone heard the news of a Thai boys soccer team -13 boys, aged between 11 & 16, and their coach - have been located alive , after 10 days, now they say it can take upto 4 months, to get them out of the cave! DH & I think they should be able to get them out in a matter of days, especially as the Navy Seals are there. When this came on the news, I got goosebumps all over me! I just felt so relieved for the boys, and their families. We really didn't think they had a chance of surviving the downpour, in the cave system!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another hot and sunny Wales, not that I'm complaining but it's getting as boring as 'good morning from a cold, cloudy damp Wales'. First interested viewers have been back in touch, their survey seemed to be OK with the bank and their offer will probably be on a par with the other one. She is a little concerned about our roof (it's sort of wavy) but not worried about that as all the surveys we've had on it have been fine. So it might be a race as to who can sell theirs first, I don't care which one as long as they sell. Looks as though it is going to be another keep cool day, dinner is all ready to go in the oven with enough for tomorrow so might get a bit more blocking done. Have a lazy day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Don't know if anyone heard the news of a Thai boys soccer team -13 boys, aged between 11 & 16, and their coach - have been located alive , after 10 days, now they say it can take upto 4 months, to get them out of the cave! DH & I think they should be able to get them out in a matter of days, especially as the Navy Seals are there. When this came on the news, I got goosebumps all over me! I just felt so relieved for the boys, and their families. We really didn't think they had a chance of surviving the downpour, in the cave system!


Yes have been following this story, don't think it will take them that long you could teach them all to scuba dive in a few days once they built their strength up a bit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another hot and sunny Wales, not that I'm complaining but it's getting as boring as 'good morning from a cold, cloudy damp Wales'. First interested viewers have been back in touch, their survey seemed to be OK with the bank and their offer will probably be on a par with the other one. She is a little concerned about our roof (it's sort of wavy) but not worried about that as all the surveys we've had on it have been fine. So it might be a race as to who can sell theirs first, I don't care which one as long as they sell. Looks as though it is going to be another keep cool day, dinner is all ready to go in the oven with enough for tomorrow so might get a bit more blocking done. Have a lazy day. xx


Thats looking a lot more positive. Hope it's a short race. Xxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It's summer, dang it all!


Trish I am so sorry about your Summer being hyjacked, but I promise that it hasnt come back down here yet! I spent most of the day in bed, trying to stay warm; and also trying to sleep! I am having a little trouble sleeping atm! ????????

I hope Summer returns, you might even have it for longer, at the other end!???? Who knows, with the way the weather around the world has been recently; I think we had hot weather for longer than we usually have it!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> This is one that you just buy the months that you want and it goes till October but they are a mystery I've bought 2 so far and love them both might buy the last two and skip next month because they do tell you the base you just don't know the color and next month is a stellina base and I'm not wild about those!





binkbrice said:


> Oh and I am in KnitCrate but I might cancel that!


Lisa, what is a "stellina" base? Perhaps I should just read back a bit, and see what this is about! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have been trying to, just stood out on the drive in front of the house, it's in the shade with a lovely breeze. xx


What is your house built with? When I was a child, there was no airconditioning here, and during the summers, when we had the long stretches of high heat, we would squirt the house walls, until they were drenched, and the house stayed cool, for an extended time! Just an idea! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> What is your house built with? When I was a child, there was no airconditioning here, and during the summers, when we had the long stretches of high heat, we would squirt the house walls, until they were drenched, and the house stayed cool, for an extended time! Just an idea! ????????????


Solid stone at the back and not sure what the front is except for the oak beam-work and presumably plaster. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a still hot London, although we have a nice breeze now which makes it feel a bit cooler!!
> 
> Skyped with DS and family in Vietnam at lunchtime, they have 41'C over there, yet they have decided to stay for another two years!!! They just love the lifestyle so good luck to them. Little Theo will be two n 12th July and he's a proper little bruiser but very cute!!
> 
> All was well at the shop this afternoon, the manager is away for the next tow weeks and then I shall be busy on the following two Mondays so will be interesting to find out how the ship steers without her when I get back!
> 
> Hope to finish my shaded shawl tonight, jusy hoping the woll doesn't run out, will knit very fast!!
> 
> Have a good evening everyone, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


Do the children speak Vietnamese yet? My eldest daughter only spoke a Malay dialect, until she was 4; when she was brought back to Australia, she had to learn English, and unfortunately she doesn't remember any of the language; which is a shame!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, we got all te yarn bombing sorted and packed away and then everyone took a bag each so I now have my house back. We are already planning our next two ventures. Off to collect the bugs and beasties from the shops this morning. A great article has been written for the local paper and apart from a few emails to send that's it all done and dusted.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven at some point this morning. Hope everyone is ok and Janet you have recovered from Armed Forces w/e.


You are such a busy lady now, just remember to look after yourself! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am on the downhill run, to finishing my jacket now. Have begun sewing it together, ready to add the coller and front bands, then it will be ready to be posted. Once you have all seen it, if interested in a copy of the pattern, just let me know, I am happy to share! ????
Have a great day, whatever you are doing, and I hope the heat begins to lessen, for those who are suffering! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> OK, when are you off to your sister's? xxxx


Earlyish tomorrow morning, it's a three hour drive and will probably get stuck on the M25 whenever I leave!! Here's the shawl, sick to death of garter stitch now!!! Xxx :sm23: :sm22: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I hope you knit fast enough so there was enough wool. Sounds like you are enjoying your volunteer work.


Had a bit of a heart flutter towards the end but I made it with 5 grams to spare!! I _am_ enjoying the work at the shop! There is a lovely little lady there who is 82, has had 3 inches removed from her spine after arthritis fused it and left her in agony and volunteers at a day centre twice a week! We get on very well and have some laughs but because she can't cope with the till, which is very complicated, and her gnarled hands can't hold the streamer, the boss is quite hard on her :sm14: Hope she doesn't get fed up and leave!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Earlyish tomorrow morning, it's a three hour drive and will probably get stuck on the M25 whenever I leave!! Here's the shawl, sick to death of garter stitch now!!! Xxx :sm23: :sm22: :sm16:


Very nice but don't think I would have the patience to do all that garter stitch, would have got really bored. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's summer, dang it all!


_WHAT_????????!!!!!!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> WHAT!!


Hahaha, I said that too, great minds.....!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, we got all te yarn bombing sorted and packed away and then everyone took a bag each so I now have my house back. We are already planning our next two ventures. Off to collect the bugs and beasties from the shops this morning. A great article has been written for the local paper and apart from a few emails to send that's it all done and dusted.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven at some point this morning. Hope everyone is ok and Janet you have recovered from Armed Forces w/e.


I expect you are now missing all the excitement of last week but the next one will be here before you know it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Don't know if anyone heard the news of a Thai boys soccer team -13 boys, aged between 11 & 16, and their coach - have been located alive , after 10 days, now they say it can take upto 4 months, to get them out of the cave! DH & I think they should be able to get them out in a matter of days, especially as the Navy Seals are there. When this came on the news, I got goosebumps all over me! I just felt so relieved for the boys, and their families. We really didn't think they had a chance of surviving the downpour, in the cave system!


Yes, I heard that. They can't get them out without teaching them to dive or waiting 4 months for the water to go down but what a relief for their families and what a miracle!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another hot and sunny Wales, not that I'm complaining but it's getting as boring as 'good morning from a cold, cloudy damp Wales'. First interested viewers have been back in touch, their survey seemed to be OK with the bank and their offer will probably be on a par with the other one. She is a little concerned about our roof (it's sort of wavy) but not worried about that as all the surveys we've had on it have been fine. So it might be a race as to who can sell theirs first, I don't care which one as long as they sell. Looks as though it is going to be another keep cool day, dinner is all ready to go in the oven with enough for tomorrow so might get a bit more blocking done. Have a lazy day. xx


Well that's exciting news but I can tell from your tone youu are still not daring to get excited and I can't say I blame you!! She'll be right, as the Aussies say!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Lisa, what is a "stellina" base? Perhaps I should just read back a bit, and see what this is about! ????????


I Googled it but am nine the wiser!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Do the children speak Vietnamese yet? My eldest daughter only spoke a Malay dialect, until she was 4; when she was brought back to Australia, she had to learn English, and unfortunately she doesn't remember any of the language; which is a shame!


I have seen videos of Charlotte singing in Vietnamese and she probably has picked up a few words but at her school, they speak only English so she isn't actually learning the language as such. Theo doesn't speak much at all at the moment!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well that's exciting news but I can tell from your tone youu are still not daring to get excited and I can't say I blame you!! She'll be right, as the Aussies say!! xxxx


Not at all excited, won't be until contracts are exchanged, have even gone off looking for other houses, the one we wanted has now been sold. Wonder what DH will do about logs if we're still here in winter. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Very nice but don't think I would have the patience to do all that garter stitch, would have got really bored. xxxx :sm24:


It was ok to do while watching TV but I'm going to find something a little more challenging to take to my sister's!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not at all excited, won't be until contracts are exchanged, have even gone off looking for other houses, the one we wanted has now been sold. Wonder what DH will do about logs if we're still here in winter. xxxx


Don't even go there!!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 17'C (63'F). Sunny again today. And back to work.
Yesterday was lovely. We arrived at my sister's house to find them already floating in the pool, so we quickly joined them. After about an hour of cooling, we all got out and had burgers and hot dogs. 
My sister's new dog is very timid. Every noise spooks her, but they've only had her for about 10 days. The first 3 days she wouldn't leave her pillow except to go pee. My sister was putting food in a pile from her pillow to her dishes. She's getting better. She's found her voice now and barks whenever anyone scares her with sudden movements. She's great with the cat. They given each other kisses. The dog lets the cat eat first. That was my sister's greatest concern.
Danae is part English pointer and part greyhound/whippet/afghan?. She has the colouring of the pointer, but she has really long legs, a more pointed snout and a really deep rib cage. We all think she could really run if they found a safe place for her to run. She also has the most appealing eyes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Don't even go there!!!! xxxx


It could happen, perhaps I'm just in a pessimistic mood today. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not at all excited, won't be until contracts are exchanged, have even gone off looking for other houses, the one we wanted has now been sold. Wonder what DH will do about logs if we're still here in winter. xxxx


No log talk. :sm01: Think about the houses that you have been looking at. Any possibilities?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Do the children speak Vietnamese yet? My eldest daughter only spoke a Malay dialect, until she was 4; when she was brought back to Australia, she had to learn English, and unfortunately she doesn't remember any of the language; which is a shame!





London Girl said:


> I have seen videos of Charlotte singing in Vietnamese and she probably has picked up a few words but at her school, they speak only English so she isn't actually learning the language as such. Theo doesn't speak much at all at the moment!! xxxx


I spoke fluent Dutch until I was 5. The school system at the time insisted that the students speak English or French only, so I lost my Dutch. I can still read a little Dutch and can understand it some if the speaker speaks slowly.
If Charlotte stays there long enough, she may pick Vietnamese up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, I heard that. They can't get them out without teaching them to dive or waiting 4 months for the water to go down but what a relief for their families and what a miracle!! xxxx


Can't the Navy Seals bring in extra tanks and do the buddy system to take the boys out, one boy per Seal.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> No log talk. :sm01: Think about the houses that you have been looking at. Any possibilities?


Stopped looking, there's only so many houses I can find and like and then they get sold, that I can put up with.xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Earlyish tomorrow morning, it's a three hour drive and will probably get stuck on the M25 whenever I leave!! Here's the shawl, sick to death of garter stitch now!!! Xxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Very nice but don't think I would have the patience to do all that garter stitch, would have got really bored. xxxx :sm24:


I'm getting that way with my What the Fade shawl. I'm up to 500 stitches per row of garter stitch with several inches left to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Had a bit of a heart flutter towards the end but I made it with 5 grams to spare!! I _am_ enjoying the work at the shop! There is a lovely little lady there who is 82, has had 3 inches removed from her spine after arthritis fused it and left her in agony and volunteers at a day centre twice a week! We get on very well and have some laughs but because she can't cope with the till, which is very complicated, and her gnarled hands can't hold the streamer, the boss is quite hard on her :sm14: Hope she doesn't get fed up and leave!! xxxx


I'm surprised the boss can't be imaginative enough to find a job that suits her capabilities. Volunteers are hard to find over here.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Earlyish tomorrow morning, it's a three hour drive and will probably get stuck on the M25 whenever I leave!! Here's the shawl, sick to death of garter stitch now!!! Xxx :sm23: :sm22: :sm16:


Very nice. I like the gradient.
I've got an accident on the highway to get through so I'll be stuck on a highway with you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am on the downhill run, to finishing my jacket now. Have begun sewing it together, ready to add the coller and front bands, then it will be ready to be posted. Once you have all seen it, if interested in a copy of the pattern, just let me know, I am happy to share! ????
> Have a great day, whatever you are doing, and I hope the heat begins to lessen, for those who are suffering! xoxoxo


Just in time for cooler weather. Well done. I may get my summer top finished by fall.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Lisa, what is a "stellina" base? Perhaps I should just read back a bit, and see what this is about! ????????


It's a nylon thread with a metallic coating. It's not rough actually very soft, but it gives a nice sparkle to the yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes have been following this story, don't think it will take them that long you could teach them all to scuba dive in a few days once they built their strength up a bit. xx


I agree with you. I think the four months is only if they wait for the water to go down.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, we got all te yarn bombing sorted and packed away and then everyone took a bag each so I now have my house back. We are already planning our next two ventures. Off to collect the bugs and beasties from the shops this morning. A great article has been written for the local paper and apart from a few emails to send that's it all done and dusted.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven at some point this morning. Hope everyone is ok and Janet you have recovered from Armed Forces w/e.


So the yarn bombing can be taken out for another go sometime in the future?
Have a good meeting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's summer, dang it all!


That looks like Newfoundland a few days ago.
What is it with the coasts. You can have some of our heat and humidity mid-continent.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. The TV is giving wrong directions around the accident on the highway so I'm going to have to put up with lost people as well as the accident.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 17'C (63'F). Sunny again today. And back to work.
> Yesterday was lovely. We arrived at my sister's house to find them already floating in the pool, so we quickly joined them. After about an hour of cooling, we all got out and had burgers and hot dogs.
> My sister's new dog is very timid. Every noise spooks her, but they've only had her for about 10 days. The first 3 days she wouldn't leave her pillow except to go pee. My sister was putting food in a pile from her pillow to her dishes. She's getting better. She's found her voice now and barks whenever anyone scares her with sudden movements. She's great with the cat. They given each other kisses. The dog lets the cat eat first. That was my sister's greatest concern.
> Danae is part English pointer and part greyhound/whippet/afghan?. She has the colouring of the pointer, but she has really long legs, a more pointed snout and a really deep rib cage. We all think she could really run if they found a safe place for her to run. She also has the most appealing eyes.


Lucky Danae is now going to have a good life!! Glad you were all able to cool off in the pool!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It could happen, perhaps I'm just in a pessimistic mood today. xxxx


Well stop it, put some music on and have a boogie or watch some old sitcoms on TV!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I spoke fluent Dutch until I was 5. The school system at the time insisted that the students speak English or French only, so I lost my Dutch. I can still read a little Dutch and can understand it some if the speaker speaks slowly.
> If Charlotte stays there long enough, she may pick Vietnamese up.


Well they are there for another two years so that could indeed happen! I find Dutch completely indecipherable compared to all the usual European languages!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Can't the Navy Seals bring in extra tanks and do the buddy system to take the boys out, one boy per Seal.


You'd think so but I guess we don't know the exact problems they are facing.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm surprised the boss can't be imaginative enough to find a job that suits her capabilities. Volunteers are hard to find over here.


Well it's the same here but she is brilliant with the customers and excels at finding items that they may like, sells a lot that way. Yesterday, she got told off for playing with a baby while the mother was browsing. Mum was quite happy for her to do that but the boss said not to do it in case the children get stressed!!! Unbelievable!!1


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice. I like the gradient.
> I've got an accident on the highway to get through so I'll be stuck on a highway with you.


Be safe out there dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's a nylon thread with a metallic coating. It's not rough actually very soft, but it gives a nice sparkle to the yarn.


I did wonder, interesting!


----------



## jinx

Morning. You have wonderful memories to store along with the yarn bombing.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, we got all te yarn bombing sorted and packed away and then everyone took a bag each so I now have my house back. We are already planning our next two ventures. Off to collect the bugs and beasties from the shops this morning. A great article has been written for the local paper and apart from a few emails to send that's it all done and dusted.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven at some point this morning. Hope everyone is ok and Janet you have recovered from Armed Forces w/e.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It's summer, dang it all!


We were just on that highway last week and it was clear and beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, we got all te yarn bombing sorted and packed away and then everyone took a bag each so I now have my house back. We are already planning our next two ventures. Off to collect the bugs and beasties from the shops this morning. A great article has been written for the local paper and apart from a few emails to send that's it all done and dusted.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven at some point this morning. Hope everyone is ok and Janet you have recovered from Armed Forces w/e.


Another busy day. Have a great time today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Don't know if anyone heard the news of a Thai boys soccer team -13 boys, aged between 11 & 16, and their coach - have been located alive , after 10 days, now they say it can take upto 4 months, to get them out of the cave! DH & I think they should be able to get them out in a matter of days, especially as the Navy Seals are there. When this came on the news, I got goosebumps all over me! I just felt so relieved for the boys, and their families. We really didn't think they had a chance of surviving the downpour, in the cave system!


Yes, it was on the news last night. So great to hear. Will be a huge relief to everyone when they are all safely out of that situation. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping things work out quickly for you. You have been dealing with this for too long.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another hot and sunny Wales, not that I'm complaining but it's getting as boring as 'good morning from a cold, cloudy damp Wales'. First interested viewers have been back in touch, their survey seemed to be OK with the bank and their offer will probably be on a par with the other one. She is a little concerned about our roof (it's sort of wavy) but not worried about that as all the surveys we've had on it have been fine. So it might be a race as to who can sell theirs first, I don't care which one as long as they sell. Looks as though it is going to be another keep cool day, dinner is all ready to go in the oven with enough for tomorrow so might get a bit more blocking done. Have a lazy day. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well it's the same here but she is brilliant with the customers and excels at finding items that they may like, sells a lot that way. Yesterday, she got told off for playing with a baby while the mother was browsing. Mum was quite happy for her to do that but the boss said not to do it in case the children get stressed!!! Unbelievable!!1


Sounds like the boss needs to be replaced.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another hot and sunny Wales, not that I'm complaining but it's getting as boring as 'good morning from a cold, cloudy damp Wales'. First interested viewers have been back in touch, their survey seemed to be OK with the bank and their offer will probably be on a par with the other one. She is a little concerned about our roof (it's sort of wavy) but not worried about that as all the surveys we've had on it have been fine. So it might be a race as to who can sell theirs first, I don't care which one as long as they sell. Looks as though it is going to be another keep cool day, dinner is all ready to go in the oven with enough for tomorrow so might get a bit more blocking done. Have a lazy day. xx


That's really good news, Jacky! Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Earlyish tomorrow morning, it's a three hour drive and will probably get stuck on the M25 whenever I leave!! Here's the shawl, sick to death of garter stitch now!!! Xxx :sm23: :sm22: :sm16:


Safe travels! Your shawl looks great!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 17'C (63'F). Sunny again today. And back to work.
> Yesterday was lovely. We arrived at my sister's house to find them already floating in the pool, so we quickly joined them. After about an hour of cooling, we all got out and had burgers and hot dogs.
> My sister's new dog is very timid. Every noise spooks her, but they've only had her for about 10 days. The first 3 days she wouldn't leave her pillow except to go pee. My sister was putting food in a pile from her pillow to her dishes. She's getting better. She's found her voice now and barks whenever anyone scares her with sudden movements. She's great with the cat. They given each other kisses. The dog lets the cat eat first. That was my sister's greatest concern.
> Danae is part English pointer and part greyhound/whippet/afghan?. She has the colouring of the pointer, but she has really long legs, a more pointed snout and a really deep rib cage. We all think she could really run if they found a safe place for her to run. She also has the most appealing eyes.


Sounds like a great day yesterday. Your sister's new dog sounds like she's slowly coming along. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

The shawl is quite lovely. I especially like the color shading. It is a nice fit for the sofa.


London Girl said:


> Earlyish tomorrow morning, it's a three hour drive and will probably get stuck on the M25 whenever I leave!! Here's the shawl, sick to death of garter stitch now!!! Xxx :sm23: :sm22: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Stopped looking, there's only so many houses I can find and like and then they get sold, that I can put up with.xx


That's what's been happening to us, too. Until we sign the papers with Sound Transit and know we have the $$s coming in, it's kind of hard to look because we don't know how much longer this part of the process is going to take and the houses we have found have mostly disappeared. We talked with our attorneys yesterday and they are going to check into getting us more $$s than this offer. We'll see if this (and hope that it does) happens. Hang in there! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> That's really good news, Jacky! Fingers crossed! xxxooo


I agree. I hope all goes well.


----------



## jinx

Seems awful that someone would be hard on your friend. My new word for today is streamer. It does not seem to fit any of the definitions that I know. Is it a wand to scan prices?


London Girl said:


> Had a bit of a heart flutter towards the end but I made it with 5 grams to spare!! I _am_ enjoying the work at the shop! There is a lovely little lady there who is 82, has had 3 inches removed from her spine after arthritis fused it and left her in agony and volunteers at a day centre twice a week! We get on very well and have some laughs but because she can't cope with the till, which is very complicated, and her gnarled hands can't hold the streamer, the boss is quite hard on her :sm14: Hope she doesn't get fed up and leave!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Earlyish tomorrow morning, it's a three hour drive and will probably get stuck on the M25 whenever I leave!! Here's the shawl, sick to death of garter stitch now!!! Xxx :sm23: :sm22: :sm16:


That is very pretty, regardless of being garter stitch! That is one knitting stitch I am really not fond of. Whenever I have tried to do this stitch, I have always had trouble ... even though it is supposed to be the simplest stitch, although even though I am very good at Maths, I still made errors with the very simple problems; so perhaps it is just a wrong wrinkle with my brain!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, I heard that. They can't get them out without teaching them to dive or waiting 4 months for the water to go down but what a relief for their families and what a miracle!! xxxx


DH & I think that as the Navy Seals are highly trained, they should be able to bring the boys out, one at a time; after each boy has had a short lesson on how to use a breathing kit, and have a diver escort each boy ..... that wouldn't take 4 months! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well that's exciting news but I can tell from your tone youu are still not daring to get excited and I can't say I blame you!! She'll be right, as the Aussies say!! xxxx


You got that in one June! hahaha
Jacky, I will be quietly excited, for you! I don't usually get over excited anyway, so it won't be hard on me! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I Googled it but am nine the wiser!!


That was my next step, so thanks for saving me some more stress! I am a tad angry ????, because I am soooo tired, for not sleeping, and DH and the 2 dogs are all sleeping soundly; and I am still awake! I have Craft tomorrow ..... just saw the time, and it is later this morning ???????? Oh well, if I don't sleep tonight, I will have a nap when I get home!! I am having a night cap, of a hot milk chocolate, with a shot of Turkish Delight Mead! It doesn't taste as sweet, as one would expect honey wine to taste, quite nice really! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not at all excited, won't be until contracts are exchanged, have even gone off looking for other houses, the one we wanted has now been sold. Wonder what DH will do about logs if we're still here in winter. xxxx


I hope you are in a new location, and house, before winter even looks like happening, but I suppose it really isn't that far away, is it? ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> DH & I think that as the Navy Seals are highly trained, they should be able to bring the boys out, one at a time; after each boy has had a short lesson on how to use a breathing kit, and have a diver escort each boy ..... that wouldn't take 4 months! ????????


Only problem id the passage is so narrow the Seals can't get through with a tank on.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 17'C (63'F). Sunny again today. And back to work.
> Yesterday was lovely. We arrived at my sister's house to find them already floating in the pool, so we quickly joined them. After about an hour of cooling, we all got out and had burgers and hot dogs.
> My sister's new dog is very timid. Every noise spooks her, but they've only had her for about 10 days. The first 3 days she wouldn't leave her pillow except to go pee. My sister was putting food in a pile from her pillow to her dishes. She's getting better. She's found her voice now and barks whenever anyone scares her with sudden movements. She's great with the cat. They given each other kisses. The dog lets the cat eat first. That was my sister's greatest concern.
> Danae is part English pointer and part greyhound/whippet/afghan?. She has the colouring of the pointer, but she has really long legs, a more pointed snout and a really deep rib cage. We all think she could really run if they found a safe place for her to run. She also has the most appealing eyes.


She sounds like a lovely girl, I hope she begins to feel at home soon, and if she is already friends with thencat, that would have to be good for her! Hopefully once she knows she isn't going to be sent away, she will settle down, and begin to be less easily spooked by everything, and become more inquisitive, about things!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I spoke fluent Dutch until I was 5. The school system at the time insisted that the students speak English or French only, so I lost my Dutch. I can still read a little Dutch and can understand it some if the speaker speaks slowly.
> If Charlotte stays there long enough, she may pick Vietnamese up.


It's a shame they don't teach the children the language of the region also!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Can't the Navy Seals bring in extra tanks and do the buddy system to take the boys out, one boy per Seal.


That's what DH & I think they should do! The boys asked if they could go home, as soon as they were found, so they are keen; and being voys, that would just add to their adventure. None of their friends would be able to come close to that, for an adventure! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's a nylon thread with a metallic coating. It's not rough actually very soft, but it gives a nice sparkle to the yarn.


Thanks for the explanation. I wonder how that would go, mixed with wool; for a pair of socks? ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here is the cleared lot. The pile of dirt is the back of the yard. You can see our neighbor’s house to the left.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well they are there for another two years so that could indeed happen! I find Dutch completely indecipherable compared to all the usual European languages!!!


I had a Dutch friend, when I first came up here, and learnt to understand quite a bit, also learnt quite a bit of the Aboriginal language, while I was still working! Have forgotten most of it now, though! Have been thinking of seeing if the local TAFE has a language course, of the local dialect, and do the course, just for something else to do! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well it's the same here but she is brilliant with the customers and excels at finding items that they may like, sells a lot that way. Yesterday, she got told off for playing with a baby while the mother was browsing. Mum was quite happy for her to do that but the boss said not to do it in case the children get stressed!!! Unbelievable!!1


The boss sounds like she is all fun & games!!!????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Only problem is the passage is so narrow the Seals can't get through with a tank on.


Ahhh, that would make sense, then! I hope they find a way to get them out, a lot earlier than 4 months!


----------



## Xiang

Well it is 0115 hrs now, so I am going to think about trying to get some sleep, again! I have almost given up, sometimes it seems like such a waste of time!????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's what's been happening to us, too. Until we sign the papers with Sound Transit and know we have the $$s coming in, it's kind of hard to look because we don't know how much longer this part of the process is going to take and the houses we have found have mostly disappeared. We talked with our attorneys yesterday and they are going to check into getting us more $$s than this offer. We'll see if this (and hope that it does) happens. Hang in there! xxxooo


And you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is the cleared lot. The pile of dirt is the back of the yard. You can see our neighbor's house to the left.


At least it's a start. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like the boss needs to be replaced.


Yes, I think she believes she is running Harrods!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Don't know if anyone heard the news of a Thai boys soccer team -13 boys, aged between 11 & 16, and their coach - have been located alive , after 10 days, now they say it can take upto 4 months, to get them out of the cave! DH & I think they should be able to get them out in a matter of days, especially as the Navy Seals are there. When this came on the news, I got goosebumps all over me! I just felt so relieved for the boys, and their families. We really didn't think they had a chance of surviving the downpour, in the cave system!


Wow I got goosebumps too I hadn't heard about it at all but thanks for letting us know, why would it take four months to get them out and can they get supplies to them?


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Safe travels! Your shawl looks great!!! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, just need to darn in and wash and block.........now to find something to take to Dorset with me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The shawl is quite lovely. I especially like the color shading. It is a nice fit for the sofa.


Fits better than that cowl did!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Thanks jinx, the yarn was made up of 4 thin strands and the shading was changed by just changing one strand at a time, clever stuff!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's what's been happening to us, too. Until we sign the papers with Sound Transit and know we have the $$s coming in, it's kind of hard to look because we don't know how much longer this part of the process is going to take and the houses we have found have mostly disappeared. We talked with our attorneys yesterday and they are going to check into getting us more $$s than this offer. We'll see if this (and hope that it does) happens. Hang in there! xxxooo


You hang in there too, this will happen - eventually!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, just need to darn in and wash and block.........now to find something to take to Dorset with me!! xxxx


Buttons!????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Seems awful that someone would be hard on your friend. My new word for today is streamer. It does not seem to fit any of the definitions that I know. Is it a wand to scan prices?


Sorry, that was a typo, should have been 'steamer', of which I am so fond!! xx


----------



## jinx

That is an interesting technique with great results.


London Girl said:


> Fits better than that cowl did!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Thanks jinx, the yarn was made up of 4 thin strands and the shading was changed by just changing one strand at a time, clever stuff!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is very pretty, regardless of being garter stitch! That is one knitting stitch I am really not fond of. Whenever I have tried to do this stitch, I have always had trouble ... even though it is supposed to be the simplest stitch, although even though I am very good at Maths, I still made errors with the very simple problems; so perhaps it is just a wrong wrinkle with my brain!????????????


Too easy for you!!! :sm09: xx


----------



## jinx

Exactly what I thought.


PurpleFi said:


> Buttons!????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> DH & I think that as the Navy Seals are highly trained, they should be able to bring the boys out, one at a time; after each boy has had a short lesson on how to use a breathing kit, and have a diver escort each boy ..... that wouldn't take 4 months! ????????


We shall see, I expect millions of people are saying the same thing which may make them think again - as long as it doesn't compromise anyone's safety!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That was my next step, so thanks for saving me some more stress! I am a tad angry ????, because I am soooo tired, for not sleeping, and DH and the 2 dogs are all sleeping soundly; and I am still awake! I have Craft tomorrow ..... just saw the time, and it is later this morning ???????? Oh well, if I don't sleep tonight, I will have a nap when I get home!! I am having a night cap, of a hot milk chocolate, with a shot of Turkish Delight Mead! It doesn't taste as sweet, as one would expect honey wine to taste, quite nice really! ????????????


Sounds very luxurious and decadent - good for you!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Only problem id the passage is so narrow the Seals can't get through with a tank on.


Oh right, I haven't read up fully on the case so I didn't know that. I can see that is going to make things extremely difficult. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It's a shame they don't teach the children the language of the region also!


It is a private school teaching only Europeans but I agree it would be respectful to teach them a little bit of the local lingo. I had my nails done today, as a treat, and the staff in the shop were all Vietnamese and had very little English. That Vietnamese sounds like a very tricky language, very much like Chinese sounds!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is the cleared lot. The pile of dirt is the back of the yard. You can see our neighbor's house to the left.


It looks lovely, I hope you will be very happy there!! Just kidding, lovely for you to see that a start is being made!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I had a Dutch friend, when I first came up here, and learnt to understand quite a bit, also learnt quite a bit of the Aboriginal language, while I was still working! Have forgotten most of it now, though! Have been thinking of seeing if the local TAFE has a language course, of the local dialect, and do the course, just for something else to do! ????


That would be a fun thing to do, stretch your mind!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Buttons!????


Coals to Newcastle!! Actually that might be an idea, if I have any rings around, I could teach my sister to make them, nothing quite as complicated as yours though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just back from seeing the film 'Adrift', a true story about a couple who were taking a friend's yacht from Hawaii to San Diego but got caught in a storm.........a bit one dimensional so 5/10!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Fits better than that cowl did!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Thanks jinx, the yarn was made up of 4 thin strands and the shading was changed by just changing one strand at a time, clever stuff!!


That's interesting how the shading happens. I'm going back now to find your picture, I was on the train when I saw it earlier and didn't get a good look on my phone


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Lisa, what is a "stellina" base? Perhaps I should just read back a bit, and see what this is about! ðð¤


It has the sparkle in it


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Earlyish tomorrow morning, it's a three hour drive and will probably get stuck on the M25 whenever I leave!! Here's the shawl, sick to death of garter stitch now!!! Xxx :sm23: :sm22: :sm16:


It's lovely


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Can't the Navy Seals bring in extra tanks and do the buddy system to take the boys out, one boy per Seal.


Okay I don't know the story why is this cave full of water? And that sounds totally reasonable with the seals I don't understand why they couldn't do that either, Josephine cleared that up for me about the passage.


----------



## binkbrice

I’m about to go have my first tooth pulled and I am not a happy camper at all!!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I'm about to go have my first tooth pulled and I am not a happy camper at all!!


Good luck. You will be fine xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Exactly what I thought.


Great minds x


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is the cleared lot. The pile of dirt is the back of the yard. You can see our neighbor's house to the left.


Exciting times xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Fits better than that cowl did!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Thanks jinx, the yarn was made up of 4 thin strands and the shading was changed by just changing one strand at a time, clever stuff!!


Very nice x


----------



## cerdeirocas

Beautiful works!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That's interesting how the shading happens. I'm going back now to find your picture, I was on the train when I saw it earlier and didn't get a good look on my phone


Hi Becca, you're nearly there! I expect you realise it is the yarn I bought when we went to John Lewis a while back? It turned out ok, didn't it?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It has the sparkle in it


Pretty but think it would annoy me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I'm about to go have my first tooth pulled and I am not a happy camper at all!!


You'll feel better after, be a brave girl now, holding your hand!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You'll feel better after, be a brave girl now, holding your hand!! xxxx


I would hold hands as well if my arms were long enough to be at least a mile from any dentist. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Lynnjmontana said:


> Dropping in to say hello. Sorry I'm not around much. I do think of you all. Very often too. I just can't keep up.


Hi Lynn


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> The Waterfront Festival has an area with carnival rides and a few games. There are huge tents for arts and crafts and there is a craft beer tent in between the big tents. There is also a butter tart testing in the same area. Then there are vendor tents in the middle of the park. They sell everything from hats and clothes to fresh bread and deep=fried Mars bars. The fireworks are set off from the wharf behind the marina out over the lake. There are two food courts with typical carnival food, burgers and fries, but also falafels and shwarmas. The Rotary club and the Lions club usually also have BBQs set up and sell sausages and hot dogs.
> We can spend most of a day there. Even more if I bring a chair and knitting and sit under one of the trees in the park.


I'll join you


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We had a choice of fake maple syrup(it's pretty good though!), golden syrup, Teasers spread, Nutella, cherry jam, lemon curd all served with squirty cream!!! xxx


oooh lemon curd please


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Hi Lynn


Hi Janet have you recovered from your weekend yet? xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hi Becca, you're nearly there! I expect you realise it is the yarn I bought when we went to John Lewis a while back? It turned out ok, didn't it?!! xxxx


Yes, three more get-ups (I'm not counting,honest :sm23: )
Yes I thought it was from your description of the 4 strands


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I'm about to go have my first tooth pulled and I am not a happy camper at all!!


Wishing you well


----------



## jinx

Monsoon rains. They can have more monsoons any time. Very dangerous situation. Good thing is the rain trickled down into the cave supplying them with water.


binkbrice said:


> Okay I don't know the story why is this cave full of water? And that sounds totally reasonable with the seals I don't understand why they couldn't do that either, Josephine cleared that up for me about the passage.


----------



## jinx

Tell the dentist to be extra gentle or we will lamp her a good one.


binkbrice said:


> I'm about to go have my first tooth pulled and I am not a happy camper at all!!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Sounds like a great day you had, hope today was just as enjoyable. My girls & their families went to a Community day near us. It included the Army, lots of things happening. They had a great day.


must have been your local Armed Forces Day.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> At last got the photos of my party.....
> 
> more to follow...


Lots of beautiful people, and I missed it!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is the cleared lot. The pile of dirt is the back of the yard. You can see our neighbor's house to the left.


Great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fits better than that cowl did!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Thanks jinx, the yarn was made up of 4 thin strands and the shading was changed by just changing one strand at a time, clever stuff!!


I used some yarn like that recently. It was kind of fun but you had to pay attention to make sure you didn't miss a strand or two as you were knitting. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Pretty but think it would annoy me!! xxxx


Yeah it annoys me too!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> You'll feel better after, be a brave girl now, holding your hand!! xxxx


I was brave but I forgot....or rather didn't think about it..to stop taking my baby aspirin so it's still bleeding, thank you for holding my hand!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Yeah it annoys me too!


How's the tooth, or should I say gap? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I was brave but I forgot....or rather didn't think about it..to stop taking my baby aspirin so it's still bleeding, thank you for holding my hand!


You got in just before me, hope it stops bleeding soon, hopefully your pain has now gone. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You got in just before me, hope it stops bleeding soon, hopefully your pain has now gone. xx


Me, too, Lisa. Be sure to do everything the dentist told you to do. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> You got in just before me, hope it stops bleeding soon, hopefully your pain has now gone. xx


I'm still numb right now!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> How's the tooth, or should I say gap? xx


I'm not fond of the gap at all!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Lisa. Be sure to do everything the dentist told you to do. xxxooo


I forgot the sheet of paper with the instructions on it :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I forgot the sheet of paper with the instructions on it :sm16:


Are you sure it was just a tooth he took out or did a few brain cells come out with it? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you sure it was just a tooth he took out or did a few brain cells come out with it? xx :sm23: :sm23:


It's possible! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I forgot the sheet of paper with the instructions on it :sm16:


Oops! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I got this yarn recently from knitcrate


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I got this yarn recently from knitcrate


Pretty! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I got this yarn recently from knitcrate


Very nice. If the yellow is brighter than the picture it must be a very cheerful color.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Very nice. If the yellow is brighter than the picture it must be a very cheerful color.


Yes it is very cheerful and extremely soft!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I was brave but I forgot....or rather didn't think about it..to stop taking my baby aspirin so it's still bleeding, thank you for holding my hand!


Hope you heal soon


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I got this yarn recently from knitcrate


Nice, think about the yarn and not the missing tooth


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from a sunny Wales, nothing planned and nothing happening today (so far). My exciting life. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to help with a new knitting group at the library and then it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing tonight.

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to help with a new knitting group at the library and then it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xx


Not so busy today then? I've been crawling round up in my den putting some more finished things on the blocking board. This is what I've just taken off. Another yarn that called to me from Wonderwool, don't think I've ever used this colour before but it wanted to come home with me so what could I do? xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I used some yarn like that recently. It was kind of fun but you had to pay attention to make sure you didn't miss a strand or two as you were knitting. :sm02: xxxooo


Yes Indeed, I had the same trouble!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from from a slightly overcast Fleet in Hampshire on my way to my sister's. Josephine, I waved as I went past!. Am making good time considering they M25 was, as usual, being nobody's friend. Needed coffee, petrol and a comfort stop! Catch up with you later, lots of love xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from from a slightly overcast Fleet in Hampshire on my way to my sister's. Josephine, I waved as I went past!. Am making good time considering they M25 was, as usual, being nobody's friend. Needed coffee, petrol and a comfort stop! Catch up with you later, lots of love xxxx


Drive safely. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I was brave but I forgot....or rather didn't think about it..to stop taking my baby aspirin so it's still bleeding, thank you for holding my hand!


Hope the bleeding has stopped now, you were very brave!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your Wednesday.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to help with a new knitting group at the library and then it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so busy today then? I've been crawling round up in my den putting some more finished things on the blocking board. This is what I've just taken off. Another yarn that called to me from Wonderwool, don't think I've ever used this colour before but it wanted to come home with me so what could I do? xx


Very nice. The color was a good choice.


----------



## jinx

Safe travels. How long will you be visiting?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from from a slightly overcast Fleet in Hampshire on my way to my sister's. Josephine, I waved as I went past!. Am making good time considering they M25 was, as usual, being nobody's friend. Needed coffee, petrol and a comfort stop! Catch up with you later, lots of love xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hope everyone in the U.S.A. has a splendid 4th of July.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 20'C (68'F). Sunny and hot again. That's 5 days in a row over 30'C.
I had enough work to take me to lunch time yesterday. Then it was the usual waiting for something to beep.
The crash on the highway yesterday was a 18 wheel truck driver who fell asleep at the wheel, went off the highway and crashed into a tree. Then there was another accident in the backed up traffic as someone tried to force their way through on the shoulder of the road. Drivers don't like when other drivers try to use the shoulder and they did something about it.
I finished knitting the pieces to my summer top. Now I have to sew it all together. I even have enough yarn to make a shrug to cover my shoulders.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hope everyone in the U.S.A. has a splendid 4th of July.


To all my friends in the USA, I hope you have a lovely holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from from a slightly overcast Fleet in Hampshire on my way to my sister's. Josephine, I waved as I went past!. Am making good time considering they M25 was, as usual, being nobody's friend. Needed coffee, petrol and a comfort stop! Catch up with you later, lots of love xxxx


I hope the rest of your journey is uneventful and you have a lovely visit with your sister.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so busy today then? I've been crawling round up in my den putting some more finished things on the blocking board. This is what I've just taken off. Another yarn that called to me from Wonderwool, don't think I've ever used this colour before but it wanted to come home with me so what could I do? xx


I like that colour, it's like the inside of a butter tart. :sm01: 
Very nice shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to help with a new knitting group at the library and then it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xx


Have fun with the new group.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny Wales, nothing planned and nothing happening today (so far). My exciting life. Have a lovely day. xx


That was my life last week. It was too hot to do anything.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I got this yarn recently from knitcrate


Well it looks pretty in the picture. 
The yarn dyer to the north of me has yarn subscriptions, but I'm afraid I'll get colours that I don't like and I'll end up with even more yarn that I don't have any idea what I want to make with it.
Have fun with your yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I forgot the sheet of paper with the instructions on it :sm16:


Call the office, they'll tell you what you need to do.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I was brave but I forgot....or rather didn't think about it..to stop taking my baby aspirin so it's still bleeding, thank you for holding my hand!


I hope that has stopped by now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I used some yarn like that recently. It was kind of fun but you had to pay attention to make sure you didn't miss a strand or two as you were knitting. :sm02: xxxooo


The cotton yarn that I used for my summer top had multiple strands. And, yes, I did have to fix many stitches where I had only caught one or two of the strands.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Monsoon rains. They can have more monsoons any time. Very dangerous situation. Good thing is the rain trickled down into the cave supplying them with water.


It sounds like they are teaching the boys to dive, or at least not to panic with the face mask and tanks on, as monsoon rains are coming on Friday and they figure the ledge that they are on will flood.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Yes, three more get-ups (I'm not counting,honest :sm23: )
> Yes I thought it was from your description of the 4 strands


It's count down time!
Have a fun last few days. I'm sure the kids are all excited.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Apparently there is another problem on the highway and it's all backed up.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so busy today then? I've been crawling round up in my den putting some more finished things on the blocking board. This is what I've just taken off. Another yarn that called to me from Wonderwool, don't think I've ever used this colour before but it wanted to come home with me so what could I do? xx


That looks gorgeous and I love the colour. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from from a slightly overcast Fleet in Hampshire on my way to my sister's. Josephine, I waved as I went past!. Am making good time considering they M25 was, as usual, being nobody's friend. Needed coffee, petrol and a comfort stop! Catch up with you later, lots of love xxxx


Yes I was waving. Safe travels and enjoy your time with your sister. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I like that colour, it's like the inside of a butter tart. :sm01:
> Very nice shawl.


I think you've got butter tarts on your mind at the moment. :sm15: The colour is called toffee actually, not far off. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That was my life last week. It was too hot to do anything.


Same here but it is clouding over at the moment. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It's count down time!
> Have a fun last few days. I'm sure the kids are all excited.


Not half as excited as the adults I bet. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so busy today then? I've been crawling round up in my den putting some more finished things on the blocking board. This is what I've just taken off. Another yarn that called to me from Wonderwool, don't think I've ever used this colour before but it wanted to come home with me so what could I do? xx


It's beautiful, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hope everyone in the U.S.A. has a splendid 4th of July.


Happy 4th of July from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. Apparently there is another problem on the highway and it's all backed up.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> WHAT!!


just what I said!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, we got all te yarn bombing sorted and packed away and then everyone took a bag each so I now have my house back. We are already planning our next two ventures. Off to collect the bugs and beasties from the shops this morning. A great article has been written for the local paper and apart from a few emails to send that's it all done and dusted.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven at some point this morning. Hope everyone is ok and Janet you have recovered from Armed Forces w/e.


I'm in recovery ATM. It was a horrific weekend for me. Brilliant for the public though.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'm in recovery ATM. It was a horrific weekend for me. Brilliant for the public though.


Sending you loads of gentle hugs xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads of gentle hugs xxx


Me, too, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Wow I got goosebumps too I hadn't heard about it at all but thanks for letting us know, why would it take four months to get them out and can they get supplies to them?


Apparently it all depends on whether the boys can be extracted from the cave before the next downpour, there is a 24hour window, before the next rain system is due, and there is still a lot of the cave flooded from the last one - remember .... this is in Thailand, and Tropical, with the added problem that none of the boys can swim! They are hoping to be able to give them some intense instruction in the diving process, then partner each boy with a Navy Seal, so that they can bring them out, before the next rain system hits! They should be well into that training now, and I am hoping (as all of the Thia population will probably be), that this works, and the boys, and the coach, will all be out safely!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Fits better than that cowl did!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Thanks jinx, the yarn was made up of 4 thin strands and the shading was changed by just changing one strand at a time, clever stuff!!


That is very clever, and worked beautifully!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Too easy for you!!! :sm09: xx


Basically ..... yep - my brain gets bored, and tries to do something else!????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It is a private school teaching only Europeans but I agree it would be respectful to teach them a little bit of the local lingo. I had my nails done today, as a treat, and the staff in the shop were all Vietnamese and had very little English. That Vietnamese sounds like a very tricky language, very much like Chinese sounds!!


Young children can pick up languages, so much easier than most adults, I think all schools should teach a language, that best suits the region, that would also make it much easier for them to pick up other languages along the way. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It looks lovely, I hope you will be very happy there!! Just kidding, lovely for you to see that a start is being made!!


What she said! I do like your sense of humour June! I really wish our countries weren't so far apart, so that it would be easier to get to England! I mean, my amcestors COULD have moved to a closer part of the world, they would have had a shorter journey also! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That would be a fun thing to do, stretch your mind!! xx


I looked for a course I could do, to learn the Scottish, or Irish language, just so I could speak one of the languages of my ancestors, but it was so expensive, and at the time I didn't have access to those kinds of funds, so I am still looking for something to stop my brain finding other, more difficult or fiddly, things to do! :sm16: :sm16:

I have an app, that I am also using, but not often enough, to learn a different language also, I shouldn't let the presence of others put me off, then it would work much better! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It has the sparkle in it


Aahh ..... I know what that is, I have spun something similar to that!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I'm about to go have my first tooth pulled and I am not a happy camper at all!!


I hate losing teeth, I also don't like the thought of getting false teeth, because a problem with ehe shape of my lower jaw, would make it very difficult to have them fitted! :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I forgot the sheet of paper with the instructions on it :sm16:


Did they give you some cotton swabs, of some sort, to put in the gap so that you can bite down on it, to help stop the bleeding? Keep doing that, and gently rinse your mouth, until the bleeding stops; if it hasn't already!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I got this yarn recently from knitcrate


Is the yellow verging on the psychodelic kind of yellow? It is pretty though!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so busy today then? I've been crawling round up in my den putting some more finished things on the blocking board. This is what I've just taken off. Another yarn that called to me from Wonderwool, don't think I've ever used this colour before but it wanted to come home with me so what could I do? xx


It's amazing, some of the yarns, that put up such a fight to come home with one ....... I have quite a bit of different coloured unspun wool, silk, and alpaca, in a disused freezer, just waiting to be spun! I am still waiting to see what they want to be, before I spin them! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Well it looks pretty in the picture.
> The yarn dyer to the north of me has yarn subscriptions, but I'm afraid I'll get colours that I don't like and I'll end up with even more yarn that I don't have any idea what I want to make with it.
> Have fun with your yarn.


I have gotten a couple that I didn't like but Angie did so I gave them to her! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that has stopped by now.


Yes it finally stopped late last night!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 20'C (68'F). Sunny and hot again. That's 5 days in a row over 30'C.
> I had enough work to take me to lunch time yesterday. Then it was the usual waiting for something to beep.
> The crash on the highway yesterday was a 18 wheel truck driver who fell asleep at the wheel, went off the highway and crashed into a tree. Then there was another accident in the backed up traffic as someone tried to force their way through on the shoulder of the road. Drivers don't like when other drivers try to use the shoulder and they did something about it.
> I finished knitting the pieces to my summer top. Now I have to sew it all together. I even have enough yarn to make a shrug to cover my shoulders.


There has been some studies done here, on what is affecting drivers to the point they are foing to sleep, sometimes very early into their trip; and it has been found that the rhythm the seat bounces, during the drive, is the cause! Apparently the rhythm of the bounce, is causing the brain to go into the early sleep brain waves; so the bofdins will be working on changing the rhythm of the seat bounce, so that it co-relates to the wakeful brain waves, which should stop at least some of the accidents caused by going to sleep at the wheel; don't think it will stop those that don't stop to take breaks, to stop becoming fatigued though! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> To all my friends in the USA, I hope you have a lovely holiday.


From me also, just a little late! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Is the yellow verging on the psychodelic kind of yellow? It is pretty though!


Yes it is really but and oddly enough I really like it I do hope the green tones it down some!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I got this yarn recently from knitcrate


Great colours


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so busy today then? I've been crawling round up in my den putting some more finished things on the blocking board. This is what I've just taken off. Another yarn that called to me from Wonderwool, don't think I've ever used this colour before but it wanted to come home with me so what could I do? xx


That is beautiful Jacky, what pattern did you use?


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> That is beautiful Jacky, what pattern did you use?


Thanks, it's called Lace Triangle Shawl with Picot Hem from Knitting on the Net. I didn't do the picot edge by the way. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. Today was a big mistake. I went, all by myself, to a funeral of a friend. It's the first one I've been to since Albert died. I started to shake and tried to hide my panic attack. When it was over, I found my car and drove home. Sat in my chair, had something sweet, and calmed down. I sat for a couple of hours then came up to Stephens. I'm ok now. Stupid old woman.

I went to over 60's yesterday and won $2. And.. A tin of peas, which I gave away. My holiday purse isn't looking good to get to Josephine's with.

Hope you are all well. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Today was a big mistake. I went, all by myself, to a funeral of a friend. It's the first one I've been to since Albert died. I started to shake and tried to hide my panic attack. When it was over, I found my car and drove home. Sat in my chair, had something sweet, and calmed down. I sat for a couple of hours then came up to Stephens. I'm ok now. Stupid old woman.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and won $2. And.. A tin of peas, which I gave away. My holiday purse isn't looking good to get to Josephine's with.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Xxx


So sorry about your panic attack but pleased you've got over it now. Another first you've accomplished even though a bit traumatic. Well done. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So sorry about your panic attack but pleased you've got over it now. Another first you've accomplished even though a bit traumatic. Well done. xx


Ditto from me, Susan! Well done on doing that and getting through it. We're here for you! Sending many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of.....the only thing left to do is the vanity and the glass doors that is why the shower curtain because I have already had a shower woohoo


Looks lovely Lisa. Worth the wait.


----------



## binkbrice

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Looks lovely Lisa. Worth the wait.


Yes it was my new cabinet came this morning so the guys will be back tomorrow to finish it up!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> At last got the photos of my party.....
> 
> more to follow...


Lovely fotos and beautiful children


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Yes it was my new cabinet came this morning so the guys will be back tomorrow to finish it up!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Today was a big mistake. I went, all by myself, to a funeral of a friend. It's the first one I've been to since Albert died. I started to shake and tried to hide my panic attack. When it was over, I found my car and drove home. Sat in my chair, had something sweet, and calmed down. I sat for a couple of hours then came up to Stephens. I'm ok now. Stupid old woman.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and won $2. And.. A tin of peas, which I gave away. My holiday purse isn't looking good to get to Josephine's with.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Xxx[/quote
> 
> It was to be expected that you would be emotional. You did well to calm down and drive home and recover. Something sweet always seems to help in times of distress. Remember you are never truly alone your friends are here and willing to hold your hand to get you through the rough spots.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening girls. Today was a big mistake. I went, all by myself, to a funeral of a friend. It's the first one I've been to since Albert died. I started to shake and tried to hide my panic attack. When it was over, I found my car and drove home. Sat in my chair, had something sweet, and calmed down. I sat for a couple of hours then came up to Stephens. I'm ok now. Stupid old woman.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and won $2. And.. A tin of peas, which I gave away. My holiday purse isn't looking good to get to Josephine's with.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Xxx[/quote
> 
> It was to be expected that you would be emotional. You did well to calm down and drive home and recover. Something sweet always seems to help in times of distress. Remember you are never truly alone your friends are here and willing to hold your hand to get you through the rough spots.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKYOU jinx and my knitting sisters. Sometimes I wonder how I'm so lucky to have you all. I truly believe that fate played a hand in our friendships. I could never have gotten through my grieving without you. I feel, that I'm getting there, today is just a setback and tomorrow is another day.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx and my knitting sisters. Sometimes I wonder how I'm so lucky to have you all. I truly believe that fate played a hand in our friendships. I could never have gotten through my grieving without you. I feel, that I'm getting there, today is just a setback and tomorrow is another day.


Well done that was very courageous of you to go on your own. I'm very proud of you. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so busy today then? I've been crawling round up in my den putting some more finished things on the blocking board. This is what I've just taken off. Another yarn that called to me from Wonderwool, don't think I've ever used this colour before but it wanted to come home with me so what could I do? xx


That's very pretty and beautifully knitted!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty and beautifully knitted!! Xxxx


Thank you. Presume you have arrived safely, enjoy. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Safe travels. How long will you be visiting?


I drive back on Saturday. Made good time on the journey, even though the sat nav took me via a new route that thankfully dodged the town centre! Have had a lovely afternoon and evening catching up with my sister. We had duck a l'orange for dinner and raspberry brulee for dessert! I brought a bottle of Pimms which rounded the meal off nicely!! Now sitting up in bed catching up my KP girlie's!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hope everyone in the U.S.A. has a splendid 4th of July.


I'm a bit late but the same from me!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 20'C (68'F). Sunny and hot again. That's 5 days in a row over 30'C.
> I had enough work to take me to lunch time yesterday. Then it was the usual waiting for something to beep.
> The crash on the highway yesterday was a 18 wheel truck driver who fell asleep at the wheel, went off the highway and crashed into a tree. Then there was another accident in the backed up traffic as someone tried to force their way through on the shoulder of the road. Drivers don't like when other drivers try to use the shoulder and they did something about it.
> I finished knitting the pieces to my summer top. Now I have to sew it all together. I even have enough yarn to make a shrug to cover my shoulders.


Lorry and coach drivers will react the same way here, getting just enough of their vehicle onto the hard shoulder to stop the interloper getting through!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Apparently it all depends on whether the boys can be extracted from the cave before the next downpour, there is a 24hour window, before the next rain system is due, and there is still a lot of the cave flooded from the last one - remember .... this is in Thailand, and Tropical, with the added problem that none of the boys can swim! They are hoping to be able to give them some intense instruction in the diving process, then partner each boy with a Navy Seal, so that they can bring them out, before the next rain system hits! They should be well into that training now, and I am hoping (as all of the Thia population will probably be), that this works, and the boys, and the coach, will all be out safely!


Hear hear!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Lorry and coach drivers will react the same way here, getting just enough of their vehicle onto the hard shoulder to stop the interloper getting through!!


Not as bad as that van driver we saw on the way back from Powis Castle. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is very clever, and worked beautifully!


Thanks Judi!! Xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, it's called Lace Triangle Shawl with Picot Hem from Knitting on the Net. I didn't do the picot edge by the way. xx


Ah ..... that is the one! It looks very nice, without the picot edging, so it is a great artistic decision. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What she said! I do like your sense of humour June! I really wish our countries weren't so far apart, so that it would be easier to get to England! I mean, my amcestors COULD have moved to a closer part of the world, they would have had a shorter journey also! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Thanks for the compliment re my SOH, although it does have a tenancy to rear its ugly head at completely the wrong moment!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I hate losing teeth, I also don't like the thought of getting false teeth, because a problem with ehe shape of my lower jaw, would make it very difficult to have them fitted! :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm12: Still not using my little falsy :sm12:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Today was a big mistake. I went, all by myself, to a funeral of a friend. It's the first one I've been to since Albert died. I started to shake and tried to hide my panic attack. When it was over, I found my car and drove home. Sat in my chair, had something sweet, and calmed down. I sat for a couple of hours then came up to Stephens. I'm ok now. Stupid old woman.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and won $2. And.. A tin of peas, which I gave away. My holiday purse isn't looking good to get to Josephine's with.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Xxx


You are not a stupid old woman, you were very brave to go alone, for the first time! You calmed yourself, and managed to get yourself home safely, so you proved to be very capable! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Today was a big mistake. I went, all by myself, to a funeral of a friend. It's the first one I've been to since Albert died. I started to shake and tried to hide my panic attack. When it was over, I found my car and drove home. Sat in my chair, had something sweet, and calmed down. I sat for a couple of hours then came up to Stephens. I'm ok now. Stupid old woman.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and won $2. And.. A tin of peas, which I gave away. My holiday purse isn't looking good to get to Josephine's with.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Xxx


So sorry you went into panic mode but it sounds like you dealt with it well, good girl!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx and my knitting sisters. Sometimes I wonder how I'm so lucky to have you all. I truly believe that fate played a hand in our friendships. I could never have gotten through my grieving without you. I feel, that I'm getting there, today is just a setback and tomorrow is another day.


That's right, draw a line and move on!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not as bad as that van driver we saw on the way back from Powis Castle. xxxx :sm16:


 :sm06:xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Going to snuggle down to sleep, now, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Going to snuggle down to sleep, now, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


Night night, no snores to keep you awake. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I drive back on Saturday. Made good time on the journey, even though the sat nav took me via a new route that thankfully dodged the town centre! Have had a lovely afternoon and evening catching up with my sister. We had duck a l'orange for dinner and raspberry brulee for dessert! I brought a bottle of Pimms which rounded the meal off nicely!! Now sitting up in bed catching up my KP girlie's!! Xxxx


Hello, your dinner sounds delicious, and I haven't had Pimms for many years, and I don't remember what it tastes like now, but I did like it! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Pimms sounds good but me and gin are not friends so I think I will have a coke and woodford reserve (whiskey-bourbon) it’s been that kind of day!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Going to snuggle down to sleep, now, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


Sleep well. Glad you made it safe and sound and you'really having a good visit. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Sounds very luxurious and decadent - good for you!! xx


Speaking of luxury and decadent, I had a scone with strawberry jam, real strawberries and clotted cream on it for dessert tonight.. it was heavenly! Found this Devon Double Cream from England at our grocery.


----------



## Islander

This huge statue was stolen from a Nanaimo Park this week, it was found a few days later wrapped in sleeping bags at the local library in one piece still. It's just not something you put in your yard and no one notices!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> DH & I think that as the Navy Seals are highly trained, they should be able to bring the boys out, one at a time; after each boy has had a short lesson on how to use a breathing kit, and have a diver escort each boy ..... that wouldn't take 4 months! ????????


they may have been fit young boys when they went in, but they aren't now. They hadn't eaten for 11 days, nor drunk more than dropping from stalactites.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Janet have you recovered from your weekend yet? xx


I am beginning to now. I only read a few pages on Tuesday and was falling asleep, so went and lay back in my adjustable chair. I'm still catching up. I was in a very bad state over the weekend itself. Like a zombie.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I forgot the sheet of paper with the instructions on it :sm16:


Lisa!! Consider yourself spanked.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so busy today then? I've been crawling round up in my den putting some more finished things on the blocking board. This is what I've just taken off. Another yarn that called to me from Wonderwool, don't think I've ever used this colour before but it wanted to come home with me so what could I do? xx


It's certainly different. A lovely autumn colour.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads of gentle hugs xxx


thanks, always appreciated.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Janet! xxxooo


I could feel them because I needed them. Thanks.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Basically ..... yep - my brain gets bored, and tries to do something else!????????????????????


That is why I don't like garter stitch other than in toys. It is not a pleasure to knit, though Londy's strands would add to the interest!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Young children can pick up languages, so much easier than most adults, I think all schools should teach a language, that best suits the region, that would also make it much easier for them to pick up other languages along the way. :sm23: :sm23:


I agree. Besides which it stretches the mind. Here on the south coast all children are taught basic French.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Today was a big mistake. I went, all by myself, to a funeral of a friend. It's the first one I've been to since Albert died. I started to shake and tried to hide my panic attack. When it was over, I found my car and drove home. Sat in my chair, had something sweet, and calmed down. I sat for a couple of hours then came up to Stephens. I'm ok now. Stupid old woman.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and won $2. And.. A tin of peas, which I gave away. My holiday purse isn't looking good to get to Josephine's with.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Xxx


I admit that going alone was not a good idea, but well done for getting through it. You'll get to Josephine's even if someone has to come and get you!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx and my knitting sisters. Sometimes I wonder how I'm so lucky to have you all. I truly believe that fate played a hand in our friendships. I could never have gotten through my grieving without you. I feel, that I'm getting there, today is just a setback and tomorrow is another day.


It was a good fate that brought us all together. You have been a real blessing to all of us. It seems like a kind of magic to me. I have always been so self-sufficient but I don't have to be with you all.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I drive back on Saturday. Made good time on the journey, even though the sat nav took me via a new route that thankfully dodged the town centre! Have had a lovely afternoon and evening catching up with my sister. We had duck a l'orange for dinner and raspberry brulee for dessert! I brought a bottle of Pimms which rounded the meal off nicely!! Now sitting up in bed catching up my KP girlie's!! Xxxx


Heaven!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> This huge statue was stolen from a Nanaimo Park this week, it was found a few days later wrapped in sleeping bags at the local library in one piece still. It's just not something you put in your yard and no one notices!


That sounds to me like a student prank.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> This huge statue was stolen from a Nanaimo Park this week, it was found a few days later wrapped in sleeping bags at the local library in one piece still. It's just not something you put in your yard and no one notices!


It must have taken some feat of engineering to remove that. Glad it was found in one piece. Do you they know who took it? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Speaking of luxury and decadent, I had a scone with strawberry jam, real strawberries and clotted cream on it for dessert tonight.. it was heavenly! Found this Devon Double Cream from England at our grocery.


Ooh you devil you. xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It was a good fate that brought us all together. You have been a real blessing to all of us. It seems like a kind of magic to me. I have always been so self-sufficient but I don't have to be with you all.


Same here, but since I met you all I suddenly like having people around to share and discuss with, a real find. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales. First interested viewers are back on the radar but again haven't sold their place yet. Racing against time at the moment trying to finish a sleeveless top before I run out of yarn, still not sure who is going to win. See y'all later have fun, keep cool/warm. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. We actually had some rain yesterday, not for very long but it did make the garden smell delicious ad even Bentley went out to see what was happening!

Had a good time at the library yesterday and will be getting involved in workshops there in October. I also met a lovely Japanese lady who does the most amazing origami, all her own designs. Hoping to get her to come and talk and demonstrate to our WI.

Fish and chips was as good as ever although there is a shortage of rock which is my favourite. Learnt another new song at singing last night and now we are doing three part harmony. It sounded great.

Today I am going to see if I can find my craft room, do some washing and ironing and then the gks are coming to stay the night. It was their speech day yeterday and GS2 won the music award and had to give a speech as retiring head boy and LM1 won the Prep school award for being the best student in the who of prep school. Guess who's a very proud Knanna.

Have a lovely day everyone. Janet hope you can now take it easy for a while. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Speaking of luxury and decadent, I had a scone with strawberry jam, real strawberries and clotted cream on it for dessert tonight.. it was heavenly! Found this Devon Double Cream from England at our grocery.


That would have gone well with my nightcap, the other night! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales. First interested viewers are back on the radar but again haven't sold their place yet. Racing against time at the moment trying to finish a sleeveless top before I run out of yarn, still not sure who is going to win. See y'all later have fun, keep cool/warm. xx


???????? .... for both you, and the prospective buyer; in the sale of both houses! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. We actually had some rain yesterday, not for very long but it did make the garden smell delicious ad even Bentley went out to see what was happening!
> 
> Had a good time at the library yesterday and will be getting involved in workshops there in October. I also met a lovely Japanese lady who does the most amazing origami, all her own designs. Hoping to get her to come and talk and demonstrate to our WI.
> 
> Fish and chips was as good as ever although there is a shortage of rock which is my favourite. Learnt another new song at singing last night and now we are doing three part harmony. It sounded great.
> 
> Today I am going to see if I can find my craft room, do some washing and ironing and then the gks are coming to stay the night. It was their speech day yeterday and GS2 won the music award and had to give a speech as retiring head boy and LM1 won the Prep school award for being the best student in the who of prep school. Guess who's a very proud Knanna.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone. Janet hope you can now take it easy for a while. xx


You have every reason to be a proud Knanna! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Have a lovely day everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> You have every reason to be a proud Knanna! xoxoxo


Thsnks Judi ????


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. We actually had some rain yesterday, not for very long but it did make the garden smell delicious ad even Bentley went out to see what was happening!
> 
> Had a good time at the library yesterday and will be getting involved in workshops there in October. I also met a lovely Japanese lady who does the most amazing origami, all her own designs. Hoping to get her to come and talk and demonstrate to our WI.
> 
> Fish and chips was as good as ever although there is a shortage of rock which is my favourite. Learnt another new song at singing last night and now we are doing three part harmony. It sounded great.
> 
> Today I am going to see if I can find my craft room, do some washing and ironing and then the gks are coming to stay the night. It was their speech day yeterday and GS2 won the music award and had to give a speech as retiring head boy and LM1 won the Prep school award for being the best student in the who of prep school. Guess who's a very proud Knanna.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone. Janet hope you can now take it easy for a while. xx


Ummm. Let me think. Who could be such a proud Knanna?


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Ummm. Let me think. Who could be such a proud Knanna?


How you feeling today? Take it easy xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> How you feeling today? Take it easy xx


Human! I should be working flat out to tidy up and catch up, but, yes, I'm taking it easy. We have a concert in Chichester Cathedral tonight, if I can be bothered to go!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 22'C (72'F). Sunny now, but thunderstorms expected this afternoon.
Bella kitty has discovered how fast the bunnies are compared to squirrels. The squirrels all stay up the trees now, but a young bunny jumped out of the bushes in front of her and ran to the back of the yard. After a few yards, Bella plopped her bum down and decided the bunny was too fast for her. Good thing. I wasn't looking forward to running after her up the bank at the back of the property.
Sometime during the period that I was sick and coughing, I bought an electronic spinning wheel. It's called an Eel Wheel from a start up company called Dreaming Robots. It's described as a beginner wheel. And it was only $250US.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Human! I should be working flat out to tidy up and catch up, but, yes, I'm taking it easy. We have a concert in Chichester Cathedral tonight, if I can be bothered to go!


I'm glad you're feeling human again. Take it easy. You're the only one who knows how much you feel like doing, and can do.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 22'C (72'F). Sunny now, but thunderstorms expected this afternoon.
> Bella kitty has discovered how fast the bunnies are compared to squirrels. The squirrels all stay up the trees now, but a young bunny jumped out of the bushes in front of her and ran to the back of the yard. After a few yards, Bella plopped her bum down and decided the bunny was too fast for her. Good thing. I wasn't looking forward to running after her up the bank at the back of the property.
> Sometime during the period that I was sick and coughing, I bought an electronic spinning wheel. It's called an Eel Wheel from a start up company called Dreaming Robots. It's described as a beginner wheel. And it was only $250US.


I cannot tell how big that is, but it looks easy to use.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. We actually had some rain yesterday, not for very long but it did make the garden smell delicious ad even Bentley went out to see what was happening!
> 
> Had a good time at the library yesterday and will be getting involved in workshops there in October. I also met a lovely Japanese lady who does the most amazing origami, all her own designs. Hoping to get her to come and talk and demonstrate to our WI.
> 
> Fish and chips was as good as ever although there is a shortage of rock which is my favourite. Learnt another new song at singing last night and now we are doing three part harmony. It sounded great.
> 
> Today I am going to see if I can find my craft room, do some washing and ironing and then the gks are coming to stay the night. It was their speech day yeterday and GS2 won the music award and had to give a speech as retiring head boy and LM1 won the Prep school award for being the best student in the who of prep school. Guess who's a very proud Knanna.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone. Janet hope you can now take it easy for a while. xx


I had to look up rock fish.
"The black rockfish (Sebastes melanops), also known variously as the black seaperch, black bass, black rock cod, sea bass, black snapper and Pacific Ocean perch, is a rockfish of the genus Sebastes. "
We have them here as sea bass. They are nice tasting fish.

Congratulations to a proud Knanna. You have outstanding GKS.


----------



## jinx

Hoping you get back to normal very soon. Feeling like a zombie is only for the movies.


SaxonLady said:


> I am beginning to now. I only read a few pages on Tuesday and was falling asleep, so went and lay back in my adjustable chair. I'm still catching up. I was in a very bad state over the weekend itself. Like a zombie.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales. First interested viewers are back on the radar but again haven't sold their place yet. Racing against time at the moment trying to finish a sleeveless top before I run out of yarn, still not sure who is going to win. See y'all later have fun, keep cool/warm. xx


I hope your first viewers sell their home quickly so they can buy yours.
I also hope you win at yarn chicken.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It was a good fate that brought us all together. You have been a real blessing to all of us. It seems like a kind of magic to me. I have always been so self-sufficient but I don't have to be with you all.





Barn-dweller said:


> Same here, but since I met you all I suddenly like having people around to share and discuss with, a real find. xx


I always was a loner, roaming the forests around the home where I grew up by myself, and interacting mostly with family. But I am so glad that I found you all. And I would be really upset if I couldn't talk to you.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales. First interested viewers are back on the radar but again haven't sold their place yet. Racing against time at the moment trying to finish a sleeveless top before I run out of yarn, still not sure who is going to win. See y'all later have fun, keep cool/warm. xx


It would be wonderful if the first viewers were able to sell their place and be free to buy yours. Here's hoping it all falls together for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> This huge statue was stolen from a Nanaimo Park this week, it was found a few days later wrapped in sleeping bags at the local library in one piece still. It's just not something you put in your yard and no one notices!


Beautiful statue. I'm glad that it was found in one piece.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. We actually had some rain yesterday, not for very long but it did make the garden smell delicious ad even Bentley went out to see what was happening!
> 
> Had a good time at the library yesterday and will be getting involved in workshops there in October. I also met a lovely Japanese lady who does the most amazing origami, all her own designs. Hoping to get her to come and talk and demonstrate to our WI.
> 
> Fish and chips was as good as ever although there is a shortage of rock which is my favourite. Learnt another new song at singing last night and now we are doing three part harmony. It sounded great.
> 
> Today I am going to see if I can find my craft room, do some washing and ironing and then the gks are coming to stay the night. It was their speech day yeterday and GS2 won the music award and had to give a speech as retiring head boy and LM1 won the Prep school award for being the best student in the who of prep school. Guess who's a very proud Knanna.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone. Janet hope you can now take it easy for a while. xx


You have a right to be a proud Knanna. Great achievements by the grands. 
I hope you find your craft room.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Speaking of luxury and decadent, I had a scone with strawberry jam, real strawberries and clotted cream on it for dessert tonight.. it was heavenly! Found this Devon Double Cream from England at our grocery.


That's the one that's in our store too. Although it is small, I still can't eat it fast enough before it goes bad.
We have a bakery between Port Hope and Cobourg that makes great scones. 
I like having my scone like that, but for breakfast.


----------



## jinx

The spinning wheel looks interesting. Hope it works well for you.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 22'C (72'F). Sunny now, but thunderstorms expected this afternoon.
> Bella kitty has discovered how fast the bunnies are compared to squirrels. The squirrels all stay up the trees now, but a young bunny jumped out of the bushes in front of her and ran to the back of the yard. After a few yards, Bella plopped her bum down and decided the bunny was too fast for her. Good thing. I wasn't looking forward to running after her up the bank at the back of the property.
> Sometime during the period that I was sick and coughing, I bought an electronic spinning wheel. It's called an Eel Wheel from a start up company called Dreaming Robots. It's described as a beginner wheel. And it was only $250US.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Pimms sounds good but me and gin are not friends so I think I will have a coke and woodford reserve (whiskey-bourbon) it's been that kind of day!


I only keep gin for my brother as I make a mean gin and vodka martini for him.
Did I mention that my brother is a happy drunk and a miserable sober person.
He was on the phone last night complaining to my mother, as my niece dropped off her dog and guinea pig at their cottage for her parents to look after while she works at the resort for the summer. The resort requires that their summer employees live at the resort and her pets couldn't come.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I drive back on Saturday. Made good time on the journey, even though the sat nav took me via a new route that thankfully dodged the town centre! Have had a lovely afternoon and evening catching up with my sister. We had duck a l'orange for dinner and raspberry brulee for dessert! I brought a bottle of Pimms which rounded the meal off nicely!! Now sitting up in bed catching up my KP girlie's!! Xxxx


I'm glad your drive wasn't too bad. It sounds like you are having a lovely time with your sister.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx and my knitting sisters. Sometimes I wonder how I'm so lucky to have you all. I truly believe that fate played a hand in our friendships. I could never have gotten through my grieving without you. I feel, that I'm getting there, today is just a setback and tomorrow is another day.


<Hugs> to you.
That is a good attitude. Tomorrow (today) will be a better day.
I think you were very brave to go by yourself. And I understand that you had a little meltdown. You have a big heart.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yes it was my new cabinet came this morning so the guys will be back tomorrow to finish it up!!


That's great. Have the glass doors arrived yet?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Happy 4th of July!


I hope you have a great celebration.


----------



## nitz8catz

Someone on the TV is singing 

"I've heard it said
That people come into our lives for a reason
Bringing something we must learn
And we are led
To those who help us most to grow
If we let them
And we help them in return
Well, I don't know if I believe that's true
But I know I'm who I am today
Because I knew you..."

So true. It made me think of all of you.

It was one of the singers from the Wicked musical singing from the song "For Good"


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 22'C (72'F). Sunny now, but thunderstorms expected this afternoon.
> Bella kitty has discovered how fast the bunnies are compared to squirrels. The squirrels all stay up the trees now, but a young bunny jumped out of the bushes in front of her and ran to the back of the yard. After a few yards, Bella plopped her bum down and decided the bunny was too fast for her. Good thing. I wasn't looking forward to running after her up the bank at the back of the property.
> Sometime during the period that I was sick and coughing, I bought an electronic spinning wheel. It's called an Eel Wheel from a start up company called Dreaming Robots. It's described as a beginner wheel. And it was only $250US.


Can you pass on what ever you had to me cos I like the cure????????????????xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I had to look up rock fish.
> "The black rockfish (Sebastes melanops), also known variously as the black seaperch, black bass, black rock cod, sea bass, black snapper and Pacific Ocean perch, is a rockfish of the genus Sebastes. "
> We have them here as sea bass. They are nice tasting fish.
> 
> Congratulations to a proud Knanna. You have outstanding GKS.


We have sea bass but that's not the rock I know. It is sometimes called huss. I think. Gks are staying tonight xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> You have a right to be a proud Knanna. Great achievements by the grands.
> I hope you find your craft room.


Still looking ????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Someone on the TV is singing
> 
> "I've heard it said
> That people come into our lives for a reason
> Bringing something we must learn
> And we are led
> To those who help us most to grow
> If we let them
> And we help them in return
> Well, I don't know if I believe that's true
> But I know I'm who I am today
> Because I knew you..."
> 
> So true. It made me think of all of you.
> 
> It was one of the singers from the Wicked musical singing from the song "For Good"


I like that xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 22'C (72'F). Sunny now, but thunderstorms expected this afternoon.
> Bella kitty has discovered how fast the bunnies are compared to squirrels. The squirrels all stay up the trees now, but a young bunny jumped out of the bushes in front of her and ran to the back of the yard. After a few yards, Bella plopped her bum down and decided the bunny was too fast for her. Good thing. I wasn't looking forward to running after her up the bank at the back of the property.
> Sometime during the period that I was sick and coughing, I bought an electronic spinning wheel. It's called an Eel Wheel from a start up company called Dreaming Robots. It's described as a beginner wheel. And it was only $250US.


How exciting! Nice big bobbin it has, you'll want a few. I see they are "printing" 3D bobbins for it now, how cool is that! http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/electric-eel-wheel/3789769/1-25
I hope the Eel gives you good service Mav. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I am beginning to now. I only read a few pages on Tuesday and was falling asleep, so went and lay back in my adjustable chair. I'm still catching up. I was in a very bad state over the weekend itself. Like a zombie.


Glad you're feeling better and hope you continue to get better every day! Sending you many healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Same here, but since I met you all I suddenly like having people around to share and discuss with, a real find. xx


I completely agree! So thankful to have you all in my life! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good afternoon Josephine, it's just a little past 5:30 a.m. Up for Mr J's meds and will probably have a cup of tea and enjoy this quiet time before he starts his day. Another week of rain for us and cool temperatures in the low 70's. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. We actually had some rain yesterday, not for very long but it did make the garden smell delicious ad even Bentley went out to see what was happening!
> 
> Had a good time at the library yesterday and will be getting involved in workshops there in October. I also met a lovely Japanese lady who does the most amazing origami, all her own designs. Hoping to get her to come and talk and demonstrate to our WI.
> 
> Fish and chips was as good as ever although there is a shortage of rock which is my favourite. Learnt another new song at singing last night and now we are doing three part harmony. It sounded great.
> 
> Today I am going to see if I can find my craft room, do some washing and ironing and then the gks are coming to stay the night. It was their speech day yeterday and GS2 won the music award and had to give a speech as retiring head boy and LM1 won the Prep school award for being the best student in the who of prep school. Guess who's a very proud Knanna.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone. Janet hope you can now take it easy for a while. xx


Another busy day for you! Congratulations on the GKs' awards! Well done the two of them. You've a right to be proud! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> ???????? .... for both you, and the prospective buyer; in the sale of both houses! xoxoxo


From me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 22'C (72'F). Sunny now, but thunderstorms expected this afternoon.
> Bella kitty has discovered how fast the bunnies are compared to squirrels. The squirrels all stay up the trees now, but a young bunny jumped out of the bushes in front of her and ran to the back of the yard. After a few yards, Bella plopped her bum down and decided the bunny was too fast for her. Good thing. I wasn't looking forward to running after her up the bank at the back of the property.
> Sometime during the period that I was sick and coughing, I bought an electronic spinning wheel. It's called an Eel Wheel from a start up company called Dreaming Robots. It's described as a beginner wheel. And it was only $250US.


That looks like a very interesting spinning wheel. Looking forward to seeing what you produce with it. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good morning Pam, anything planned for today. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning Pam, anything planned for today. xoxox


Good morning to you, too, Trish! Going to do a bit of packing this morning, sorting and tossing as I go. I also need to take a small load of stuff to one of the local thrift stores. It feels good to be clearing out some of the 31 years of stuff I've accumulated! :sm02: Meeting up with a friend for a chat and some knitting this afternoon.

We actually got the front lawn weed whacked and mowed last night. It was getting really, really bad! So hard to want to do anything with it. It does look a lot better, though. The back yard really needs it, too, but will have to wait until our yard waste bin is emptied on Monday. :sm16: I hope you have a good day. We're not getting much, if any, rain here. Everything is getting pretty dry again. I hope you have an enjoyable day! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> It must have taken some feat of engineering to remove that. Glad it was found in one piece. Do you they know who took it? xx


Someone is stealing art statues at the moment, these really expensive ones are missing as well, the one at the bottom taken from a yard, it weighs 300 lbs.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Someone is stealing art statues at the moment, these really expensive ones are missing as well, the one at the bottom taken from a yard, it weighs 300 lbs.


Seems ridiculous. What can they do with them? Maybe doing it as a prank just to show that they can. Puts a crime on their record for foolishness.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning to you, too, Trish! Going to do a bit of packing this morning, sorting and tossing as I go. I also need to take a small load of stuff to one of the local thrift stores. It feels good to be clearing out some of the 31 years of stuff I've accumulated! :sm02: Meeting up with a friend for a chat and some knitting this afternoon.
> 
> We actually got the front lawn weed whacked and mowed last night. It was getting really, really bad! So hard to want to do anything with it. It does look a lot better, though. The back yard really needs it, too, but will have to wait until our yard waste bin is emptied on Monday. :sm16: I hope you have a good day. We're not getting much, if any, rain here. Everything is getting pretty dry again. I hope you have an enjoyable day! xxxooo


I does feel good to unload and downsize, I should do so too. The person I hired to do Mom's yard maintenance was disappointing. A week and a half later clumps of grass already growing 5 five inches, I think his ride on mower had dull blades. 
The weed eating just as bad, a lot that should have been done that wasn't touched. If I have to tell someone what to do then that's not the person for me! Reluctantly I let Mr J on the tractor to mow, he did ok and I used the push mower and in 2 hrs we had it cleaned up. I'll get on the tractor myself before I'll hire anyone again, with those standards he won't stay in business long!

You have so much to do, get some you time in too! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Human! I should be working flat out to tidy up and catch up, but, yes, I'm taking it easy. We have a concert in Chichester Cathedral tonight, if I can be bothered to go!


Did you see the photo's of the Gloucester Cathedral on Chit Chat.. I was in awe of the architecture. If I ever get to England that's a must see for me. Hope your feeling better and can enjoy the concert. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Seems ridiculous. What can they do with them? Maybe doing it as a prank just to show that they can. Puts a crime on their record for foolishness.


Jinx, a few years ago, it was the gnomes that were going missing, some for a whole year. One was "traveling" the world as the person who took it was taking photo's of the gnome in famous places with landmarks. The little guy did show up back home a bit worn for wear with a miniature suitcase. Social media seems to promote some to do things they shouldn't don't you think? xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I does feel good to unload and downsize, I should do so too. The person I hired to do Mom's yard maintenance was disappointing. A week and a half later clumps of grass already growing 5 five inches, I think his ride on mower had dull blades.
> The weed eating just as bad, a lot that should have been done that wasn't touched. If I have to tell someone what to do then that's not the person for me! Reluctantly I let Mr J on the tractor to mow, he did ok and I used the push mower and in 2 hrs we had it cleaned up. I'll get on the tractor myself before I'll hire anyone again, with those standards he won't stay in business long!
> 
> You have so much to do, get some you time in too! xoxoxo


That's really poor service! Sorry you're back to having to do all that. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I had to look up rock fish.
> "The black rockfish (Sebastes melanops), also known variously as the black seaperch, black bass, black rock cod, sea bass, black snapper and Pacific Ocean perch, is a rockfish of the genus Sebastes. "
> We have them here as sea bass. They are nice tasting fish.
> 
> Congratulations to a proud Knanna. You have outstanding GKS.


Rock fish is delicious! We have Red rockfish out here, I like it better than Cod. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> This huge statue was stolen from a Nanaimo Park this week, it was found a few days later wrapped in sleeping bags at the local library in one piece still. It's just not something you put in your yard and no one notices!


The mind boggles at how they stole it in the first place!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I always was a loner, roaming the forests around the home where I grew up by myself, and interacting mostly with family. But I am so glad that I found you all. And I would be really upset if I couldn't talk to you.


I wouldn't have thought that, I found you incredibly friendly and fun! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That's the one that's in our store too. Although it is small, I still can't eat it fast enough before it goes bad.
> We have a bakery between Port Hope and Cobourg that makes great scones.
> I like having my scone like that, but for breakfast.


Mom said I had to put it on my scone an inch thick.... it wouldn't last long at that rate!! I should just apply it to my hips.... :sm08:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I only keep gin for my brother as I make a mean gin and vodka martini for him.
> Did I mention that my brother is a happy drunk and a miserable sober person.
> He was on the phone last night complaining to my mother, as my niece dropped off her dog and guinea pig at their cottage for her parents to look after while she works at the resort for the summer. The resort requires that their summer employees live at the resort and her pets couldn't come.


Sarah always finds work where Rico can go with her, no one seems to mind as he's such a wonderful laid back dog. He's a good dog, he just waits for her. She's working as a head gardener at one of the resorts right now.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds to me like a student prank.


To bad it wasn't someone who did good things, like paying it forward. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh you devil you. xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


Cheap thrills! :sm09: xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Sarah always finds work where Rico can go with her, no one seems to mind as he's such a wonderful laid back dog. He's a good dog, he just waits for her. She's working as a head gardener at one of the resorts right now.


What a sweetie!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. We actually had some rain yesterday, not for very long but it did make the garden smell delicious ad even Bentley went out to see what was happening!
> 
> Had a good time at the library yesterday and will be getting involved in workshops there in October. I also met a lovely Japanese lady who does the most amazing origami, all her own designs. Hoping to get her to come and talk and demonstrate to our WI.
> 
> Fish and chips was as good as ever although there is a shortage of rock which is my favourite. Learnt another new song at singing last night and now we are doing three part harmony. It sounded great.
> 
> Today I am going to see if I can find my craft room, do some washing and ironing and then the gks are coming to stay the night. It was their speech day yeterday and GS2 won the music award and had to give a speech as retiring head boy and LM1 won the Prep school award for being the best student in the who of prep school. Guess who's a very proud Knanna.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone. Janet hope you can now take it easy for a while. xx


You are always meeting such talented people, I bet the origami is beautiful, I hope she can spend time with your group. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Did you see the photo's of the Gloucester Cathedral on Chit Chat.. I was in awe of the architecture. If I ever get to England that's a must see for me. Hope your feeling better and can enjoy the concert. xoxox


York Minsters pretty good too and Winchester and Durham and Exeter and Mincoln and Norwich and loads of others not counting all the 
castles. Xxxxx


----------



## jinx

I agree about social media promoting the wrong things. Some crimes are so glorified by the news and social media that many times there are copycat crimes.


Islander said:


> Jinx, a few years ago, it was the gnomes that were going missing, some for a whole year. One was "traveling" the world as the person who took it was taking photo's of the gnome in famous places with landmarks. The little guy did show up back home a bit worn for wear with a miniature suitcase. Social media seems to promote some to do things they shouldn't don't you think? xoxox


----------



## jinx

A person may leave the blade high on the mower so he gets call back quicker. The house across the street was owned by the bank for a year. In the summer we watched the "landscaper" actually run with the weed-eater and hand mower. Needless to say it resulted in a terrible job, but the bank never bothered to check on the work.


Islander said:


> I does feel good to unload and downsize, I should do so too. The person I hired to do Mom's yard maintenance was disappointing. A week and a half later clumps of grass already growing 5 five inches, I think his ride on mower had dull blades.
> The weed eating just as bad, a lot that should have been done that wasn't touched. If I have to tell someone what to do then that's not the person for me! Reluctantly I let Mr J on the tractor to mow, he did ok and I used the push mower and in 2 hrs we had it cleaned up. I'll get on the tractor myself before I'll hire anyone again, with those standards he won't stay in business long!
> 
> You have so much to do, get some you time in too! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Hello from my soggy little corner of the world. A tradition in the States is to have fireworks as part of the 4th of July celebration. Yesterday it started pouring in the early evening. Weather forecaster was correct and the storms stopped at about sunset. Everything was soaked, but some towns carried on with the fireworks to much smaller crowds. Other towns postponed them until tonight. Interesting thing to me was Milwaukee has their fireworks on July 3. I asked Mr. Wonderful why they always had them early. Duh, Milwaukee is wise. If it rains they can easily postpone it one day. We stayed home and watched Milwaukee's 40 minute show on television.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I am beginning to now. I only read a few pages on Tuesday and was falling asleep, so went and lay back in my adjustable chair. I'm still catching up. I was in a very bad state over the weekend itself. Like a zombie.


You will feel wonderful, once you are back to full strength! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Rock fish is delicious! We have Red rockfish out here, I like it better than Cod. xoxo


Not really into fish at all, saying that I did do a crustacean risotto today, basic risotto with prawns, crayfish tails and crab. Pretty good even though I say so myself. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Sarah always finds work where Rico can go with her, no one seems to mind as he's such a wonderful laid back dog. He's a good dog, he just waits for her. She's working as a head gardener at one of the resorts right now.


There's laid back and there's flat on your back.xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not really into fish at all, saying that I did do a crustacean risotto today, basic risotto with prawns, crayfish tails and crab. Pretty good even though I say so myself. xx


Sounds fishy to me. :sm04: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> That is why I don't like garter stitch other than in toys. It is not a pleasure to knit, though Londy's strands would add to the interest!


I don't think I have ever tried to knit in garter stitch, until I tried to do a shawl last year, that a few others did. The first two sections were good, but the third section was the garter stitch; and I still haven't finished it! I think that yarn wants to be something else, once my jacket is finished! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It was a good fate that brought us all together. You have been a real blessing to all of us. It seems like a kind of magic to me. I have always been so self-sufficient but I don't have to be with you all.


That sounds so much like me, before I met any of you! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I only keep gin for my brother as I make a mean gin and vodka martini for him.
> Did I mention that my brother is a happy drunk and a miserable sober person.
> He was on the phone last night complaining to my mother, as my niece dropped off her dog and guinea pig at their cottage for her parents to look after while she works at the resort for the summer. The resort requires that their summer employees live at the resort and her pets couldn't come.


A long long time ago when I drank gin it made me really sad was not a good feeling at all!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 22'C (72'F). Sunny now, but thunderstorms expected this afternoon.
> Bella kitty has discovered how fast the bunnies are compared to squirrels. The squirrels all stay up the trees now, but a young bunny jumped out of the bushes in front of her and ran to the back of the yard. After a few yards, Bella plopped her bum down and decided the bunny was too fast for her. Good thing. I wasn't looking forward to running after her up the bank at the back of the property.
> Sometime during the period that I was sick and coughing, I bought an electronic spinning wheel. It's called an Eel Wheel from a start up company called Dreaming Robots. It's described as a beginner wheel. And it was only $250US.


Have fun with it, using an electric wheel is easy, and fun! The spinning gets done so quickly!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> That's great. Have the glass doors arrived yet?


Yes the glass doors have been here they just want to install them last to avoid any mishaps with them!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I always was a loner, roaming the forests around the home where I grew up by myself, and interacting mostly with family. But I am so glad that I found you all. And I would be really upset if I couldn't talk to you.


It is amazing how alike we seem to be! You, Janet and Jacky, have all said similar things to how I was, before I met everyone on here!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your first viewers sell their home quickly so they can buy yours.
> I also hope you win at yarn chicken.


Not heard anything today except for another viewer on Aug. 1st. Yes I won the race. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful statue. I'm glad that it was found in one piece.


So am I!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> It is amazing how alike we seem to be! You, Janet and Jacky, have all said similar things to how I was, before I met everyone on here!


I was a real lone wolf growing up, spent hours on my own either in my room or out on my bike. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I only keep gin for my brother as I make a mean gin and vodka martini for him.
> Did I mention that my brother is a happy drunk and a miserable sober person.
> He was on the phone last night complaining to my mother, as my niece dropped off her dog and guinea pig at their cottage for her parents to look after while she works at the resort for the summer. The resort requires that their summer employees live at the resort and her pets couldn't come.


One of my nieces used to work in similar situations in Victoria, but her pets were back home, in Adelaide with her parents. She didn't see her dog for a few years! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Someone on the TV is singing
> 
> "I've heard it said
> That people come into our lives for a reason
> Bringing something we must learn
> And we are led
> To those who help us most to grow
> If we let them
> And we help them in return
> Well, I don't know if I believe that's true
> But I know I'm who I am today
> Because I knew you..."
> 
> That is an accurate song! xoxoxo
> 
> So true. It made me think of all of you.
> 
> It was one of the singers from the Wicked musical singing from the song "For Good"


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good afternoon Josephine, it's just a little past 5:30 a.m. Up for Mr J's meds and will probably have a cup of tea and enjoy this quiet time before he starts his day. Another week of rain for us and cool temperatures in the low 70's. xoxoxo


This is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Good afternoon Josephine, it's just a little past 5:30 a.m. Up for Mr J's meds and will probably have a cup of tea and enjoy this quiet time before he starts his day. Another week of rain for us and cool temperatures in the low 70's. xoxoxo


That is a lovely photo, are those daisies?


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Aw, that's a lovely name, bet you did lovely embroidery!! xxxx


She liked my hand writing so we just went with that.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> must have been your local Armed Forces Day.


Yes it's usually at the Woolwich Barracks where the Kings troop horses live. This tear it all went dead wn to the waterfront. The family said it was great.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> This huge statue was stolen from a Nanaimo Park this week, it was found a few days later wrapped in sleeping bags at the local library in one piece still. It's just not something you put in your yard and no one notices!


How bizarre, I wonder if they were holding it to ransom?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Someone on the TV is singing
> 
> "I've heard it said
> That people come into our lives for a reason
> Bringing something we must learn
> And we are led
> To those who help us most to grow
> If we let them
> And we help them in return
> Well, I don't know if I believe that's true
> But I know I'm who I am today
> Because I knew you..."
> 
> So true. It made me think of all of you.
> 
> It was one of the singers from the Wicked musical singing from the song "For Good"


I love that !????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How bizarre, I wonder if they were holding it to ransom?!!! :sm23: xxxx


Hi, have you had a good day? The postman came today, thanks. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Looks good.


linkan said:


> She liked my hand writing so we just went with that.


----------



## London Girl

Had a lovely day today, started off at a Townswomens Guild meeting, not really my thing but everyone was so friendly and welcoming and we had a talk from a lady from a local children's hospice, really interesting, in spite of it sounding grim!
Then I was treated to an afternoon tea at one of the best hotels here, we sat on the terrace in the sun for the rest of the afternoon, fabulous!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, started off at a Townswomens Guild meeting, not really my thing but everyone was so friendly and welcoming and we had a talk from a lady from a local children's hospice, really interesting, in spite of it sounding grim!
> Then I was treated to an afternoon tea at one of the best hotels here, we sat on the terrace in the sun for the rest of the afternoon, fabulous!!


Great photos!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, started off at a Townswomens Guild meeting, not really my thing but everyone was so friendly and welcoming and we had a talk from a lady from a local children's hospice, really interesting, in spite of it sounding grim!
> Then I was treated to an afternoon tea at one of the best hotels here, we sat on the terrace in the sun for the rest of the afternoon, fabulous!!


A lovely relaxing day, good for you. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Finally caught up. I never seem to get a chance lately to get in my iPad. Haven’t been out toda as not feeling wonderful. I have another hospital appt in the morning, hope the transport turns up this time. I have the boys on my own tonight, it’s gone past 9 & the little one is still jumping around. I’m off to be ‘orrible grandma. I see you all soon. C. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up. I never seem to get a chance lately to get in my iPad. Haven't been out toda as not feeling wonderful. I have another hospital appt in the morning, hope the transport turns up this time. I have the boys on my own tonight, it's gone past 9 & the little one is still jumping around. I'm off to be 'orrible grandma. I see you all soon. C. Xxxx


I don't believe they fall for your 'orrible grandma' routine for a second!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, started off at a Townswomens Guild meeting, not really my thing but everyone was so friendly and welcoming and we had a talk from a lady from a local children's hospice, really interesting, in spite of it sounding grim!
> Then I was treated to an afternoon tea at one of the best hotels here, we sat on the terrace in the sun for the rest of the afternoon, fabulous!!


Lovely relaxing day.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up. I never seem to get a chance lately to get in my iPad. Haven't been out toda as not feeling wonderful. I have another hospital appt in the morning, hope the transport turns up this time. I have the boys on my own tonight, it's gone past 9 & the little one is still jumping around. I'm off to be 'orrible grandma. I see you all soon. C. Xxxx


Hoping you feel wonderful tomorrow and get a ride to your appointment. Hope little one now is sleeping soundly.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I does feel good to unload and downsize, I should do so too. The person I hired to do Mom's yard maintenance was disappointing. A week and a half later clumps of grass already growing 5 five inches, I think his ride on mower had dull blades.
> The weed eating just as bad, a lot that should have been done that wasn't touched. If I have to tell someone what to do then that's not the person for me! Reluctantly I let Mr J on the tractor to mow, he did ok and I used the push mower and in 2 hrs we had it cleaned up. I'll get on the tractor myself before I'll hire anyone again, with those standards he won't stay in business long!
> 
> You have so much to do, get some you time in too! xoxoxo


So sorry you were let down by the gardener, very disappointing but good for Mr J that he could make himself useful, must have made him feel good!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I wouldn't have thought that, I found you incredibly friendly and fun! xoxox


Absolutely!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sarah always finds work where Rico can go with her, no one seems to mind as he's such a wonderful laid back dog. He's a good dog, he just waits for her. She's working as a head gardener at one of the resorts right now.


He looks like a cutie!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I was a real lone wolf growing up, spent hours on my own either in my room or out on my bike. xx


Ah, hence your wolf tattoo!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, have you had a good day? The postman came today, thanks. xxxx


You're welcome and thanks for sorting it!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ah, hence your wolf tattoo!! Xxxx


It seemed so appropriate, what most of my life has been like. xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hi Jolly, I have just finished catching up, so I am nnow going to do some knitting, on my latest jacket, and am hoping to have it finished in the next week, or two! I need to be able to wear it now, because it has just become very cold! Have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


We are having 95 degree or more and I've had errands to run. I finished the baby items and took them to the baby shower. She liked them and they were the only hand knit gifts. I finished the cross stitch at 3 am but put the wrong first name so had to redo it. Waiting for the birth date then will give it back to her. I'm now doing a 6 month sweater with self strip baby yarn about 2 thirds done.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, started off at a Townswomens Guild meeting, not really my thing but everyone was so friendly and welcoming and we had a talk from a lady from a local children's hospice, really interesting, in spite of it sounding grim!
> Then I was treated to an afternoon tea at one of the best hotels here, we sat on the terrace in the sun for the rest of the afternoon, fabulous!!


What a lovely spot. You all look relaxed. Such blue water...


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Hi Polly. Hoping the dog was okay through the night. I agree 6 days to do a cross stitch is not enough time. That is too bad about your aunt. That is a terrible disease.


My dog did ok and seems not worse for wear. The fireworks really scares her. She went under the recliner footrest and just peeked out looking miserable. I kept comforting her but it didn't help. I'm glad it's over. I watched on tv and they looked beautiful. The patriotic songs were lovely. I wonder if children learn the words like we did growing up. Macy does a great show as does the White House band and performances. I wanted to see Boston but couldn't fit it on my DVr. We went out for Chinese lunch and saw Incredibles 2 at the movies. Had pizza for dinner at home so the dog had company. Cats didn't seem to mind.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> You've got to watch these boys with their new toys. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I came home one day and mom and hub had pruned my favorite rose bush to a 6 inch stub. I sat in the steps and cried. They assured me it would grow back and it did but they were merciless with pruning tools.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hope your doggy is ok and the bones don't cause any problems!! So sorry about your aunt. Enjoy your cross stitch!!xxxx


Thank you. My dog seems ok and I'm so sad bout my aunt.


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> We were not the only ones eating strawberries yesterday. Theirs look so much better than what we saw at the strawberry festival. I bought mine in donut and balsamic vinegar form as the fresh strawberries looked awful. The salad made later with Persian lime olive oil and strawberry white balsamic vinegar was delicious. The donut was great with my morning coffee.
> 
> The town that had the festival is very cute, but touristy.


They are so beautiful...I'm saying the children not the berries.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> If those were the dog bone treats, I wouldn't worry too much about it. She probably got a little more sugar than she should have. She'll probably upchuck the remains of the box somewhere.
> Sorry about your aunt. If she has advanced alzheimers then keep in touch with your uncle, he may need someone to talk to.
> Good luck with the cross stitch.


Things were of for Coco. I feel so powerless and am sorry to be far away and no practical help. I will always be supportive the cross stitch is done except for the date which will be about 3 weeks. Knitting keeps me sane.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe suggest that he needs to go help the neighbours clean up their yards?


That is such a great idea..


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Well I have tried my new bathers on, and pinned where I want to make adjustments, and here is a photo, it was far too cold for the full suit, so this is with tights, incase I want to wear it on a cooler day!????????


Lovely model lovely bather.


----------



## anaswet

Beautiful


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It seemed so appropriate, what most of my life has been like. xxxx


Not any more!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> We are having 95 degree or more and I've had errands to run. I finished the baby items and took them to the baby shower. She liked them and they were the only hand knit gifts. I finished the cross stitch at 3 am but put the wrong first name so had to redo it. Waiting for the birth date then will give it back to her. I'm now doing a 6 month sweater with self strip baby yarn about 2 thirds done.


Glad your work was appreciated! Xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> What a lovely spot. You all look relaxed. Such blue water...


It was just beautiful, not too hot and always plenty going on on the water. The afternoon tea was pretty good as well!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> My dog did ok and seems not worse for wear. The fireworks really scares her. She went under the recliner footrest and just peeked out looking miserable. I kept comforting her but it didn't help. I'm glad it's over. I watched on tv and they looked beautiful. The patriotic songs were lovely. I wonder if children learn the words like we did growing up. Macy does a great show as does the White House band and performances. I wanted to see Boston but couldn't fit it on my DVr. We went out for Chinese lunch and saw Incredibles 2 at the movies. Had pizza for dinner at home so the dog had company. Cats didn't seem to mind.


Sounds like a lovely day, I wish we had patriotic celebrations like that. Our cairn terrier that we had in Cornwall was so scared by the fireworks that he somehow got himself behind the fridge in the kitchen. It was a very tight fit!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You have every reason to be a proud Knanna! xoxoxo


What Judi said!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I had to look up rock fish.
> "The black rockfish (Sebastes melanops), also known variously as the black seaperch, black bass, black rock cod, sea bass, black snapper and Pacific Ocean perch, is a rockfish of the genus Sebastes. "
> We have them here as sea bass. They are nice tasting fish.
> 
> Congratulations to a proud Knanna. You have outstanding GKS.


I think the full name of ours is Rock Salmon although I don't think they are of the salmon family at all. Also known as Catfish! Xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I only keep gin for my brother as I make a mean gin and vodka martini for him.
> Did I mention that my brother is a happy drunk and a miserable sober person.
> He was on the phone last night complaining to my mother, as my niece dropped off her dog and guinea pig at their cottage for her parents to look after while she works at the resort for the summer. The resort requires that their summer employees live at the resort and her pets couldn't come.


They will probably learn to love them and not wany to give them back when summer is over!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad your drive wasn't too bad. It sounds like you are having a lovely time with your sister.


Yes I am, think we are going for a boat ride round the harbour today and the sun is shining again!! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes I am, think we are going for a boat ride round the harbour today and the sun is shining again!! Xxx


Have a wonderful day. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Have a wonderful day. Xx


Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Shopping today, get ready for a change in the weather I'm going to get in some salad stuff that's bound to make the weather colder. Also considering getting some more yarn, I just don't seem to have what I want for my next couple of projects in my vast stash, isn't it just the way :sm15: That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Actually had an evening with no knitting but got some buttons sewn on. Have a good day, LAST ONE REBECCA :sm24: :sm24: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes I am, think we are going for a boat ride round the harbour today and the sun is shining again!! Xxx


Enjoy your boat ride, any interesting wildlife to see ie seals? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:
 

> Have a wonderful day. Xx


Thank you! It looks like a visit to a garden centre this morning!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Shopping today, get ready for a change in the weather I'm going to get in some salad stuff that's bound to make the weather colder. Also considering getting some more yarn, I just don't seem to have what I want for my next couple of projects in my vast stash, isn't it just the way :sm15: That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Actually had an evening with no knitting but got some buttons sewn on. Have a good day, LAST ONE REBECCA :sm24: :sm24: xx


Haha, never enough yarn!! Go Rebecca, you're nearly there!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Enjoy your boat ride, any interesting wildlife to see ie seals? xxxx


There have been sightings so I shall keep my eyes open!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks came over last night to stay and we had a big wild (very wild) life drama. 

There was a wood pigeon on the lawn near the house, Bentley came stalking it down the garden, he leapt at the pigeon but luckily it managed to get away, minus a few feathers. Unfortunately Bentley didn't look where he was leaping and landed smack bang in the middle of the pond with a very large splash! He manged to scramble out looking very wet and forlorn. Of course I was absolutely no help as I was helpless with laughter. We eventually managed to wrap him in a towel, which was quite difficult as he hates towels and just calm him down but not before he dripped water all over the lounge carpet. He then sat on the patio for a a good hour grooming himself. Even the little kitten from next door came over to sympathise.

It must have shocked him as he spent the whole night curled up on my shoulder.

He is fine this morning, eaten a huge breakfast and we have had waffles.

Not sure what we are doing today, but we have to take gs2 to orchestra practice this evening.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> There have been sightings so I shall keep my eyes open!! Xxxx


Hope it's not rough like it was when we went whale watching in NS. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks came over last night to stay and we had a big wild (very wild) life drama.
> 
> There was a wood pigeon on the lawn near the house, Bentley came stalking it down the garden, he leapt at the pigeon but luckily it managed to get away, minus a few feathers. Unfortunately Bentley didn't look where he was leaping and landed smack bang in the middle of the pond with a very large splash! He manged to scramble out looking very wet and forlorn. Of course I was absolutely no help as I was helpless with laughter. We eventually managed to wrap him in a towel, which was quite difficult as he hates towels and just calm him down but not before he dripped water all over the lounge carpet. He then sat on the patio for a a good hour grooming himself. Even the little kitten from next door came over to sympathise.
> 
> It must have shocked him as he spent the whole night curled up on my shoulder.
> 
> He is fine this morning, eaten a huge breakfast and we have had waffles.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing today, but we have to take gs2 to orchestra practice this evening.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Oh dear, poor old Bentley, she says with a smile on her face, I bet his pride is a bit bent this morning. Hopefully he has now learned to look before he leaps. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, poor old Bentley, she says with a smile on her face, I bet his pride is a bit bent this morning. Hopefully he has now learned to look before he leaps. xx


He's fine this morning and will probably do it again as he's a bit thick xxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I does feel good to unload and downsize, I should do so too. The person I hired to do Mom's yard maintenance was disappointing. A week and a half later clumps of grass already growing 5 five inches, I think his ride on mower had dull blades.
> The weed eating just as bad, a lot that should have been done that wasn't touched. If I have to tell someone what to do then that's not the person for me! Reluctantly I let Mr J on the tractor to mow, he did ok and I used the push mower and in 2 hrs we had it cleaned up. I'll get on the tractor myself before I'll hire anyone again, with those standards he won't stay in business long!
> 
> You have so much to do, get some you time in too! xoxoxo


Did you put a comment on the persons website, about the standard of his work?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I wouldn't have thought that, I found you incredibly friendly and fun! xoxox


Us loners quite often are, when we meet the right people! ????????????


----------



## jinx

Morning Polly. Sorry the fireworks are a problem for your dog. Luckily it only happens once a year.


jollypolly said:


> My dog did ok and seems not worse for wear. The fireworks really scares her. She went under the recliner footrest and just peeked out looking miserable. I kept comforting her but it didn't help. I'm glad it's over. I watched on tv and they looked beautiful. The patriotic songs were lovely. I wonder if children learn the words like we did growing up. Macy does a great show as does the White House band and performances. I wanted to see Boston but couldn't fit it on my DVr. We went out for Chinese lunch and saw Incredibles 2 at the movies. Had pizza for dinner at home so the dog had company. Cats didn't seem to mind.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 20'C (68'F). Sunny but NOT humid.
A dark thunderstorm went through while I was at Knit Night. Not much lightning or rain, but it took the humidity out of the air. We're having a nice weekend and the humidity will be back on Monday.
I signed up for a class on seaming to remind me how to do it. My summer top is all knit now. Just have to sew it together.
So I worked on this little thing.


----------



## jinx

It must be Friday if Barny is shopping. Hope you were able to find the yarn you needed.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Shopping today, get ready for a change in the weather I'm going to get in some salad stuff that's bound to make the weather colder. Also considering getting some more yarn, I just don't seem to have what I want for my next couple of projects in my vast stash, isn't it just the way :sm15: That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Actually had an evening with no knitting but got some buttons sewn on. Have a good day, LAST ONE REBECCA :sm24: :sm24: xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks came over last night to stay and we had a big wild (very wild) life drama.
> 
> There was a wood pigeon on the lawn near the house, Bentley came stalking it down the garden, he leapt at the pigeon but luckily it managed to get away, minus a few feathers. Unfortunately Bentley didn't look where he was leaping and landed smack bang in the middle of the pond with a very large splash! He manged to scramble out looking very wet and forlorn. Of course I was absolutely no help as I was helpless with laughter. We eventually managed to wrap him in a towel, which was quite difficult as he hates towels and just calm him down but not before he dripped water all over the lounge carpet. He then sat on the patio for a a good hour grooming himself. Even the little kitten from next door came over to sympathise.
> 
> It must have shocked him as he spent the whole night curled up on my shoulder.
> 
> He is fine this morning, eaten a huge breakfast and we have had waffles.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing today, but we have to take gs2 to orchestra practice this evening.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Poor Bentley. 
(Glad he didn't get my favourite bird)
Why not have a lazy day. You're due, you've been going non-stop for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you! It looks like a visit to a garden centre this morning!! Xxxx


Your garden centre's are awesome.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Enjoy your boat ride, any interesting wildlife to see ie seals? xxxx


Enjoy your boat ride.
I really had fun on my ride around Victoria Harbour.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> There have been sightings so I shall keep my eyes open!! Xxxx


Hope you catch glimpses of wild life. One of the best memories of my trip to Disney was seeing the pelicans and dolphins playing free in the ocean, their natural habitat. .


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Shopping today, get ready for a change in the weather I'm going to get in some salad stuff that's bound to make the weather colder. Also considering getting some more yarn, I just don't seem to have what I want for my next couple of projects in my vast stash, isn't it just the way :sm15: That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Actually had an evening with no knitting but got some buttons sewn on. Have a good day, LAST ONE REBECCA :sm24: :sm24: xx


That's always the way it is with yarn. Have fun shopping.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Poor Bentley. What a shock to his dignity. So glad he is fine this a.m.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks came over last night to stay and we had a big wild (very wild) life drama.
> 
> There was a wood pigeon on the lawn near the house, Bentley came stalking it down the garden, he leapt at the pigeon but luckily it managed to get away, minus a few feathers. Unfortunately Bentley didn't look where he was leaping and landed smack bang in the middle of the pond with a very large splash! He manged to scramble out looking very wet and forlorn. Of course I was absolutely no help as I was helpless with laughter. We eventually managed to wrap him in a towel, which was quite difficult as he hates towels and just calm him down but not before he dripped water all over the lounge carpet. He then sat on the patio for a a good hour grooming himself. Even the little kitten from next door came over to sympathise.
> 
> It must have shocked him as he spent the whole night curled up on my shoulder.
> 
> He is fine this morning, eaten a huge breakfast and we have had waffles.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing today, but we have to take gs2 to orchestra practice this evening.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes I am, think we are going for a boat ride round the harbour today and the sun is shining again!! Xxx


My fingers are crossed for continuing good weather for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> They will probably learn to love them and not wany to give them back when summer is over!!


Probably not. My SIL never had pets growing up and doesn't understand the fascination. They babysat the guinea pig last year too, but the dog is more of problem. There's a bear roaming around their cottage and the dog has to go out for her business, and sometimes at dark.


----------



## nitz8catz

I had to look up rock fish.
"The black rockfish (Sebastes melanops), also known variously as the black seaperch, black bass, black rock cod, sea bass, black snapper and Pacific Ocean perch, is a rockfish of the genus Sebastes. "
We have them here as sea bass. They are nice tasting fish.



London Girl said:


> I think the full name of ours is Rock Salmon although I don't think they are of the salmon family at all. Also known as Catfish! Xx


Josephine also mentioned huss or bull huss.
That one googles as a dogfish, a small shark. 
I've had the dogfish. Lovely "fish" with firm flesh. They're not allowed to sell them in Canada anymore.
The bull huss is rare over here, and the fishermen are probably not allowed to sell them either.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> My dog did ok and seems not worse for wear. The fireworks really scares her. She went under the recliner footrest and just peeked out looking miserable. I kept comforting her but it didn't help. I'm glad it's over. I watched on tv and they looked beautiful. The patriotic songs were lovely. I wonder if children learn the words like we did growing up. Macy does a great show as does the White House band and performances. I wanted to see Boston but couldn't fit it on my DVr. We went out for Chinese lunch and saw Incredibles 2 at the movies. Had pizza for dinner at home so the dog had company. Cats didn't seem to mind.


Our old dog was afraid of thunderstorms and fireworks. She would sit on my lap and shake until they were over. She was a bit big for my lap, but that was where she felt most comfortable. It was almost a blessing when she went deaf.
I think watching fireworks on TV is sometimes the best way to watch them.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I was a real lone wolf growing up, spent hours on my own either in my room or out on my bike. xx


I spent some time with my siblings - there was 6 of us, and my zillions of cousins; but outside of the family, I spent a lot of time just watching the other kids at school, to see how they formed their friendships, and groups! Never did work it out, so was always in my own company at school, except in my physics class - then the boys wanted to help me with my practical work, because I was the only girl in the class! I think that was the only time the boys argued about who was going to be my partner, when we did those practical experiments! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> She liked my hand writing so we just went with that.


Very nice!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, started off at a Townswomens Guild meeting, not really my thing but everyone was so friendly and welcoming and we had a talk from a lady from a local children's hospice, really interesting, in spite of it sounding grim!
> Then I was treated to an afternoon tea at one of the best hotels here, we sat on the terrace in the sun for the rest of the afternoon, fabulous!!


Beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up. I never seem to get a chance lately to get in my iPad. Haven't been out toda as not feeling wonderful. I have another hospital appt in the morning, hope the transport turns up this time. I have the boys on my own tonight, it's gone past 9 & the little one is still jumping around. I'm off to be 'orrible grandma. I see you all soon. C. Xxxx





London Girl said:


> I don't believe they fall for your 'orrible grandma' routine for a second!! Xxxx


We have "Cranky Grandad" here, when the dgd's misbehave after bedtime!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks came over last night to stay and we had a big wild (very wild) life drama.
> 
> There was a wood pigeon on the lawn near the house, Bentley came stalking it down the garden, he leapt at the pigeon but luckily it managed to get away, minus a few feathers. Unfortunately Bentley didn't look where he was leaping and landed smack bang in the middle of the pond with a very large splash! He manged to scramble out looking very wet and forlorn. Of course I was absolutely no help as I was helpless with laughter. We eventually managed to wrap him in a towel, which was quite difficult as he hates towels and just calm him down but not before he dripped water all over the lounge carpet. He then sat on the patio for a a good hour grooming himself. Even the little kitten from next door came over to sympathise.
> 
> It must have shocked him as he spent the whole night curled up on my shoulder.
> 
> He is fine this morning, eaten a huge breakfast and we have had waffles.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing today, but we have to take gs2 to orchestra practice this evening.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Poor little kitty! Maybe he'll leave the pigeons alone in the future. :sm02: Enjoy your day with the GKs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 20'C (68'F). Sunny but NOT humid.
> A dark thunderstorm went through while I was at Knit Night. Not much lightning or rain, but it took the humidity out of the air. We're having a nice weekend and the humidity will be back on Monday.
> I signed up for a class on seaming to remind me how to do it. My summer top is all knit now. Just have to sew it together.
> So I worked on this little thing.


That is looking great, Mav! Glad your summer top is all knit. I just finished the one I was working on when I was away with you gals last year. I need to seam the shoulder seams together. Not liking how the seams look now. Will take it to Crochet Club at the LYS with me tomorrow and ask what I'm not doing correctly. Then I need to finish off the arm openings and the neckline. Will be glad to have that one completely finished. It's been continually pushed to the back of the line of WIPs and it's time to have it done!!! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ah, hence your wolf tattoo!! Xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> It seemed so appropriate, what most of my life has been like. xxxx


Mine is an eagle attacking from above a thunder & lightening storm - I was a very angry young woman at the time, and it was a warning to all from my previous life! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Finished this shawl a couple of weeks ago. It was an MKAL on Ravelry by Mona Zillah. She has named it Lleno de Color. It was a fun one to knit (although a bit boring in almost all garter stitch). Lots of ends to weave in. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> We are having 95 degree or more and I've had errands to run. I finished the baby items and took them to the baby shower. She liked them and they were the only hand knit gifts. I finished the cross stitch at 3 am but put the wrong first name so had to redo it. Waiting for the birth date then will give it back to her. I'm now doing a 6 month sweater with self strip baby yarn about 2 thirds done.


That should look very nice, I hope you will post a photo when finished! xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Lovely model lovely bather.


Thanks Polly! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Very nice work. I really like the colors you chose.


Miss Pam said:


> Finished this shawl a couple of weeks ago. It was an MKAL on Ravelry by Mona Zillah. She has named it Lleno de Color. It was a fun one to knit (although a bit boring in almost all garter stitch). Lots of ends to weave in. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It must be Friday if Barny is shopping. Hope you were able to find the yarn you needed.


Yep it's Friday. Got two lots of yarn one orange and the other green, this is going to be one brightly coloured clothed baby. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Finished this shawl a couple of weeks ago. It was an MKAL on Ravelry by Mona Zillah. She has named it Lleno de Color. It was a fun one to knit (although a bit boring in almost all garter stitch). Lots of ends to weave in. xxxooo


I love those colours xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am off to bed now, it has been a long day! I hope you all have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Finished this shawl a couple of weeks ago. It was an MKAL on Ravelry by Mona Zillah. She has named it Lleno de Color. It was a fun one to knit (although a bit boring in almost all garter stitch). Lots of ends to weave in. xxxooo


Love the colour combi but all garter stitch would certainly drive me crazy. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks came over last night to stay and we had a big wild (very wild) life drama.
> 
> There was a wood pigeon on the lawn near the house, Bentley came stalking it down the garden, he leapt at the pigeon but luckily it managed to get away, minus a few feathers. Unfortunately Bentley didn't look where he was leaping and landed smack bang in the middle of the pond with a very large splash! He manged to scramble out looking very wet and forlorn. Of course I was absolutely no help as I was helpless with laughter. We eventually managed to wrap him in a towel, which was quite difficult as he hates towels and just calm him down but not before he dripped water all over the lounge carpet. He then sat on the patio for a a good hour grooming himself. Even the little kitten from next door came over to sympathise.
> 
> It must have shocked him as he spent the whole night curled up on my shoulder.
> 
> He is fine this morning, eaten a huge breakfast and we have had waffles.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing today, but we have to take gs2 to orchestra practice this evening.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Oh bless, how undignified and embarrassing for the poor chap, I'd be laughing hysterically too!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Very nice work. I really like the colors you chose.


Thank you, Jinx! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I love those colours xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I am off to bed now, it has been a long day! I hope you all have a great day! xoxoxo


Sleep well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the colour combi but all garter stitch would certainly drive me crazy. xx


Thank you, Jacky! Luckily it had the mosaic sections and a couple of other things thrown in, so wasn't too bad. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hope it's not rough like it was when we went whale watching in NS. xxx


We didnt get onto the water today, went for a magical mystery tour after the garden centre, to a place called Tyneham, another village that was evacuated for the war effort but because all the houses were used as target practice, the residents were never allowed to return. Google it, it's interesting. Now sitting the conservatory with a lovely cold Pimms in my hand, cheers!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We didnt get onto the water today, went for a magical mystery tour after the garden centre, to a place called Tyneham, another village that was evacuated for the war effort but because all the houses were used as target practice, the residents were never allowed to return. Google it, it's interesting. Now sitting the conservatory with a lovely cold Pimms in my hand, cheers!! Xxxx


That sounds like a fun adventure today! Enjoy the rest of the day with your sister. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and 20'C (68'F). Sunny but NOT humid.
> A dark thunderstorm went through while I was at Knit Night. Not much lightning or rain, but it took the humidity out of the air. We're having a nice weekend and the humidity will be back on Monday.
> I signed up for a class on seaming to remind me how to do it. My summer top is all knit now. Just have to sew it together.
> So I worked on this little thing.


Pretty!!


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a good choice of colors. Would be interesting to see the finished project.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yep it's Friday. Got two lots of yarn one orange and the other green, this is going to be one brightly coloured clothed baby. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I had to look up rock fish.
> "The black rockfish (Sebastes melanops), also known variously as the black seaperch, black bass, black rock cod, sea bass, black snapper and Pacific Ocean perch, is a rockfish of the genus Sebastes. "
> We have them here as sea bass. They are nice tasting fish.
> 
> Josephine also mentioned huss or bull huss.
> That one googles as a dogfish, a small shark.
> I've had the dogfish. Lovely "fish" with firm flesh. They're not allowed to sell them in Canada anymore.
> The bull huss is rare over here, and the fishermen are probably not allowed to sell them either.


Haha OK, dogfish it is, silly me!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Finished this shawl a couple of weeks ago. It was an MKAL on Ravelry by Mona Zillah. She has named it Lleno de Color. It was a fun one to knit (although a bit boring in almost all garter stitch). Lots of ends to weave in. xxxooo


Ooh, it's lovely, really like all the layers!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ooh, it's lovely, really like all the layers!! Xxxx


Thank you, June! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We didnt get onto the water today, went for a magical mystery tour after the garden centre, to a place called Tyneham, another village that was evacuated for the war effort but because all the houses were used as target practice, the residents were never allowed to return. Google it, it's interesting. Now sitting the conservatory with a lovely cold Pimms in my hand, cheers!! Xxxx


Shame you didn't make it onto the water but the alternative sounds interesting and the last bit very pleasant, cheers. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sounds like a good choice of colors. Would be interesting to see the finished project.


Two projects actually, one jumper, one cardigan. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Poor Bentley.
> (Glad he didn't get my favourite bird)
> Why not have a lazy day. You're due, you've been going non-stop for a while.


Don't know about lazy but fun. LM1 and I made some felt while gs2 entertained us on the cello loved the shawl. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I had to look up rock fish.
> "The black rockfish (Sebastes melanops), also known variously as the black seaperch, black bass, black rock cod, sea bass, black snapper and Pacific Ocean perch, is a rockfish of the genus Sebastes. "
> We have them here as sea bass. They are nice tasting fish.
> 
> Josephine also mentioned huss or bull huss.
> That one googles as a dogfish, a small shark.
> I've had the dogfish. Lovely "fish" with firm flesh. They're not allowed to sell them in Canada anymore.
> The bull huss is rare over here, and the fishermen are probably not allowed to sell them either.


I think June got the right name it's rock salmon. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Poor little kitty! Maybe he'll leave the pigeons alone in the future. :sm02: Enjoy your day with the GKs! xxxooo


He has not learnt his lesson. This is him by the pond just now. There is something on the undergrowth the other side xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> He has not learnt his lesson. This is him by the pond just now. There is something on the undergrowth the other side xx


Silly cat! Maybe he'll learn if he accidentally takes a few more baths in the pond. But maybe not. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> She liked my hand writing so we just went with that.


That is adorable and you do have awesome hand writing!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Did you see the photo's of the Gloucester Cathedral on Chit Chat.. I was in awe of the architecture. If I ever get to England that's a must see for me. Hope your feeling better and can enjoy the concert. xoxox


We have many quite amazing cathedrals. I love them all. In the blazing afternoon and early evening sunlight, it was awash with colour from the stained glass windows. I'm still half asleep, so I sat and let the men do the work setting up. Then we went across the road to Wetherspoons for dinner. The concert was incredible. Jess Gillam just gets better with her saxophone, and The New World Symphony to finish with made my night!

Quiet day today. I ache all over. Chichester again tomorrow, for a very rude play.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Rock fish is delicious! We have Red rockfish out here, I like it better than Cod. xoxo


I don't think ours is like yours. It is also sometimes called dogfish, though I don't know why. It has a distinctive flavour.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Mom said I had to put it on my scone an inch thick.... it wouldn't last long at that rate!! I should just apply it to my hips.... :sm08:


at least! She is right.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, started off at a Townswomens Guild meeting, not really my thing but everyone was so friendly and welcoming and we had a talk from a lady from a local children's hospice, really interesting, in spite of it sounding grim!
> Then I was treated to an afternoon tea at one of the best hotels here, we sat on the terrace in the sun for the rest of the afternoon, fabulous!!


You're obviously enjoying yourself. Good.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Not any more!! Xxxx


well, not a lone wolf anyway. I'm wearing three on my Tshirt ATM. And being born at 23.45 on Christmas Eve I'm supposedly a werewolf.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We didnt get onto the water today, went for a magical mystery tour after the garden centre, to a place called Tyneham, another village that was evacuated for the war effort but because all the houses were used as target practice, the residents were never allowed to return. Google it, it's interesting. Now sitting the conservatory with a lovely cold Pimms in my hand, cheers!! Xxxx


I'd love a Pimms. Just finished a choc ice.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> I'd love a Pimms. Just finished a choc ice.


Now I have to decide if I want to go to outdoor Shakespeare tonight. We get in free as we supplied tables and water urns. We will have to take our own 2 chairs. We have 300+ around in the workshops! The Taming of the Shrew this week; Two Gentlemen of Verona next week. We'll go to the last night of that and cart all our stuff away.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I had to look up rock fish.
> "The black rockfish (Sebastes melanops), also known variously as the black seaperch, black bass, black rock cod, sea bass, black snapper and Pacific Ocean perch, is a rockfish of the genus Sebastes. "
> We have them here as sea bass. They are nice tasting fish.
> 
> Josephine also mentioned huss or bull huss.
> That one googles as a dogfish, a small shark.
> I've had the dogfish. Lovely "fish" with firm flesh. They're not allowed to sell them in Canada anymore.
> The bull huss is rare over here, and the fishermen are probably not allowed to sell them either.


My pardon, one of our rockfish is known as Red Snapper out here, it's the best !


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> My pardon, one of our rockfish is known as Red Snapper out here, it's the best !


We also have red snapper xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Our old dog was afraid of thunderstorms and fireworks. She would sit on my lap and shake until they were over. She was a bit big for my lap, but that was where she felt most comfortable. It was almost a blessing when she went deaf.
> I think watching fireworks on TV is sometimes the best way to watch them.


Kody is totally deaf now too, the fireworks don't bother him anymore. Before this I would have 3 dogs under my armpits and Kody having a panic attack and it continued for hours. This Canada day, we had fireworks going off in the middle of the night 2 days later, it's hard on the pets that live outside as they can bolt and get lost in the woods.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Finished this shawl a couple of weeks ago. It was an MKAL on Ravelry by Mona Zillah. She has named it Lleno de Color. It was a fun one to knit (although a bit boring in almost all garter stitch). Lots of ends to weave in. xxxooo


That shawl will be pretty on Pam. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Don't know about lazy but fun. LM1 and I made some felt while gs2 entertained us on the cello loved the shawl. Xx


The felt is beautiful, looks like coloured confetti, you certainly have a musical family! xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> He has not learnt his lesson. This is him by the pond just now. There is something on the undergrowth the other side xx


That was one lucky pigeon! xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> at least! She is right.


No one worries about coronary artery disease do they! xox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> That shawl will be pretty on Pam. xoxo


Thank you, Trish! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> We have many quite amazing cathedrals. I love them all. In the blazing afternoon and early evening sunlight, it was awash with colour from the stained glass windows. I'm still half asleep, so I sat and let the men do the work setting up. Then we went across the road to Wetherspoons for dinner. The concert was incredible. Jess Gillam just gets better with her saxophone, and The New World Symphony to finish with made my night!
> 
> Quiet day today. I ache all over. Chichester again tomorrow, for a very rude play.


I viewed some of Jess Gillams video's, up and coming talented musician. Wow! I hope your aches will soon be past. xox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Now I have to decide if I want to go to outdoor Shakespeare tonight. We get in free as we supplied tables and water urns. We will have to take our own 2 chairs. We have 300+ around in the workshops! The Taming of the Shrew this week; Two Gentlemen of Verona next week. We'll go to the last night of that and cart all our stuff away.


Taming of the Shrew with Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor, I loved it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Taming of the Shrew with Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor, I loved it!


Now you are showing your age. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I don't think ours is like yours. It is also sometimes called dogfish, though I don't know why. It has a distinctive flavour.


Tried to find a picture of a dogfish to explain it's name but cannot see any similarity to a dog!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'd love a Pimms. Just finished a choc ice.


Yum, good for you!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> No one worries about coronary artery disease do they! xox


Nah, worrying can give you a heart attack!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Us loners quite often are, when we meet the right people! ????????????


I used to be very anti people.. I'm still not much for a crowd of strangers.
But I'd bust all my buttons to be in a room full of all of you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I used to be very anti people.. I'm still not much for a crowd of strangers.
> But I'd bust all my buttons to be in a room full of all of you.


Sounds great, a room full of like-minded people. xx :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, started off at a Townswomens Guild meeting, not really my thing but everyone was so friendly and welcoming and we had a talk from a lady from a local children's hospice, really interesting, in spite of it sounding grim!
> Then I was treated to an afternoon tea at one of the best hotels here, we sat on the terrace in the sun for the rest of the afternoon, fabulous!!


What a view that makes me want to be near the ocean!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Now you are showing your age. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Just old before my time. :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Nah, worrying can give you a heart attack!! :sm23: xxxx


Yes, you do have a point... guess I'll go clean out the jar. :sm09: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We didnt get onto the water today, went for a magical mystery tour after the garden centre, to a place called Tyneham, another village that was evacuated for the war effort but because all the houses were used as target practice, the residents were never allowed to return. Google it, it's interesting. Now sitting the conservatory with a lovely cold Pimms in my hand, cheers!! Xxxx


That village was featured in one of Sir Tony Robinson's programmes, that all feature different aspects of Englands countryside, and history. It was very interesting, and quite sade for the residents of the village, because, I *THINK* they were either _told_, or _thought_ that they would be allowed to move back; and then they found that they would never be allowed to live there again. It was quite sad, because their descendents still return to the village, for different occasions! (I think that is correct, anyway. I will have to check my facts, and will update, as necessary!) ????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> What a view that makes me want to be near the ocean!!


I have to be able to see the sea, where I live, otherwise my mood deteriorates badly! I lived inland (the other side of the Flinders Ranges, and there is *NO* water visible, except in a dam or a very small swimming pool, which was only open after my work shifts began! Anyway, have always lived very close to the sea, but not so much the open ocean! I love being able to travel anywhere between 5 minutes, to 5 hours, and see ocean views all the way, along the drive! One can drive for much longer, if one has the desire, and the views are still rhere, all the way; lets just follow the coast road around this gorgeous big country! Who would come with me, on a huge girls trip? ????????????


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> My dog did ok and seems not worse for wear. The fireworks really scares her. She went under the recliner footrest and just peeked out looking miserable. I kept comforting her but it didn't help. I'm glad it's over. I watched on tv and they looked beautiful. The patriotic songs were lovely. I wonder if children learn the words like we did growing up. Macy does a great show as does the White House band and performances. I wanted to see Boston but couldn't fit it on my DVr. We went out for Chinese lunch and saw Incredibles 2 at the movies. Had pizza for dinner at home so the dog had company. Cats didn't seem to mind.


I saw the Incredibles 2 and loved it!


----------



## Xiang

Well it is now 10 days with an alternative, emergency, medication replacing my regular, continuous analgesia! The emergency medication does not work anywhere near as well as my regular medication, but there is a govt dept that is responsible for monitoring the use of medications that are labelled as addictive, so those medications need an Authority, for the script to be issued, approved by that particular dept; the problem with the process, is that the people in this department, seem to think that every person having these medications, are drug addicts, and we only have the medication to get high, or something! Personally, I would much prefer to have *NO* medication, at all, and be able to do what I was able to do, pre FM! I would still be driving, and have my independence to be able to go for a teip to Adelaide, without having to think, then decide, how I am going to get there! I would like to find the location of their office, and bang a few heads together, but then I might have to serve a short custodial sentence, of some type (psychiatric, or criminal ????????????????????)

Sorry about this rant, but I really needed to download a bit of the anger I am feeling, without making others in my vicinity a little afraid, for fear that I might act on my thoughts! No chance of that happenning .... I have far too much control, over my emotions and actions! Sometimes I really wish I could act on my thoughts, but far too many people would end up being hurt, physically & emotionally! One forgets how one is affected personally, while the symptoms of this condition are well controlled, but when medication is interrupted, it all comes back in a huge rush, and it really is not nice! Others around the world are in a much worse condition, than I am in, because I at least know my medication will be returned (I hope this will happen, anyway), but others have had their medication taken away, because their govt deems it too dangerous for it to continue to be provided; because of oter people who think that these medications, are wonderful for party drugs - and because the "party people" are not surviving their partying, these medications are being strictly limited, for the people who actually need them, to live a halfway decent life!
Chris & Purple, would understand, also possible Ange, others of you might have an inkling, from people you might know! Anyway, I needed to get this rant out, and I now appologise for going "blah", with this grunge that was cluttering my brain, thank you for listening! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That village was featured in one of Sir Tony Robinson's programmes, that all feature different aspects of Englands countryside, and history. It was very interesting, and quite sade for the residents of the village, because, I *THINK* they were either _told_, or _thought_ that they would be allowed to move back; and then they found that they would never be allowed to live there again. It was quite sad, because their descendents still return to the village, for different occasions! (I think that is correct, anyway. I will have to check my facts, and will update, as necessary!) ????????


I think you are quite correct there Judi, I have been reading a book my sister has on the subject and that seems to be exactly what happened. Because it is all still army training grounds, the village and what they call The Lulworth Range Walks, are only open to the public at certain times which of course didn't include yesterday but we were able to drive across the vast, beautiful area of countryside that was commandeered.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have to be able to see the sea, where I live, otherwise my mood deteriorates badly! I lived inland (the other side of the Flinders Ranges, and there is *NO* water visible, except in a dam or a very small swimming pool, which was only open after my work shifts began! Anyway, have always lived very close to the sea, but not so much the open ocean! I love being able to travel anywhere between 5 minutes, to 5 hours, and see ocean views all the way, along the drive! One can drive for much longer, if one has the desire, and the views are still rhere, all the way; lets just follow the coast road around this gorgeous big country! Who would come with me, on a huge girls trip? ????????????


Oh, definitely me, Judi! I have seen some quite large stretches of your coast and never been disappointed and I'll always be ready for more!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well it is now 10 days with an alternative, emergency, medication replacing my regular, continuous analgesia! The emergency medication does not work anywhere near as well as my regular medication, but there is a govt dept that is responsible for monitoring the use of medications that are labelled as addictive, so those medications need an Authority, for the script to be issued, approved by that particular dept; the problem with the process, is that the people in this department, seem to think that every person having these medications, are drug addicts, and we only have the medication to get high, or something! Personally, I would much prefer to have *NO* medication, at all, and be able to do what I was able to do, pre FM! I would still be driving, and have my independence to be able to go for a teip to Adelaide, without having to think, then decide, how I am going to get there! I would like to find the location of their office, and bang a few heads together, but then I might have to serve a short custodial sentence, of some type (psychiatric, or criminal ????????????????????)
> 
> Sorry about this rant, but I really needed to download a bit of the anger I am feeling, without making others in my vicinity a little afraid, for fear that I might act on my thoughts! No chance of that happenning .... I have far too much control, over my emotions and actions! Sometimes I really wish I could act on my thoughts, but far too many people would end up being hurt, physically & emotionally! One forgets how one is affected personally, while the symptoms of this condition are well controlled, but when medication is interrupted, it all comes back in a huge rush, and it really is not nice! Others around the world are in a much worse condition, than I am in, because I at least know my medication will be returned (I hope this will happen, anyway), but others have had their medication taken away, because their govt deems it too dangerous for it to continue to be provided; because of oter people who think that these medications, are wonderful for party drugs - and because the "party people" are not surviving their partying, these medications are being strictly limited, for the people who actually need them, to live a halfway decent life!
> Chris & Purple, would understand, also possible Ange, others of you might have an inkling, from people you might know! Anyway, I needed to get this rant out, and I now appologise for going "blah", with this grunge that was cluttering my brain, thank you for listening! xoxoxo


I'm so sorry this has happened to you Judi, wish I could help your pain and I sincerely hope common sense will prevail and you will get your meds back pronto! Gentle hugs coming over!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Well it is now 10 days with an alternative, emergency, medication replacing my regular, continuous analgesia! The emergency medication does not work anywhere near as well as my regular medication, but there is a govt dept that is responsible for monitoring the use of medications that are labelled as addictive, so those medications need an Authority, for the script to be issued, approved by that particular dept; the problem with the process, is that the people in this department, seem to think that every person having these medications, are drug addicts, and we only have the medication to get high, or something! Personally, I would much prefer to have *NO* medication, at all, and be able to do what I was able to do, pre FM! I would still be driving, and have my independence to be able to go for a teip to Adelaide, without having to think, then decide, how I am going to get there! I would like to find the location of their office, and bang a few heads together, but then I might have to serve a short custodial sentence, of some type (psychiatric, or criminal ????????????????????)
> 
> Sorry about this rant, but I really needed to download a bit of the anger I am feeling, without making others in my vicinity a little afraid, for fear that I might act on my thoughts! No chance of that happenning .... I have far too much control, over my emotions and actions! Sometimes I really wish I could act on my thoughts, but far too many people would end up being hurt, physically & emotionally! One forgets how one is affected personally, while the symptoms of this condition are well controlled, but when medication is interrupted, it all comes back in a huge rush, and it really is not nice! Others around the world are in a much worse condition, than I am in, because I at least know my medication will be returned (I hope this will happen, anyway), but others have had their medication taken away, because their govt deems it too dangerous for it to continue to be provided; because of oter people who think that these medications, are wonderful for party drugs - and because the "party people" are not surviving their partying, these medications are being strictly limited, for the people who actually need them, to live a halfway decent life!
> Chris & Purple, would understand, also possible Ange, others of you might have an inkling, from people you might know! Anyway, I needed to get this rant out, and I now appologise for going "blah", with this grunge that was cluttering my brain, thank you for listening! xoxoxo


I know how you feel. It's a shame that the authorities don't recognize that there are sensible people that know what meds they need and when. We are the experts on FM. They haven't lived with it for 40 yrs! Hope you get your proper meds soon. Xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh, definitely me, Judi! I have seen some quite large stretches of your coast and never been disappointed and I'll always be ready for more!! Xx


Come over, we can do a trip! You will have to drive though, I don't have a license any more, but I can show you some of the wonderful Southern Coast! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm so sorry this has happened to you Judi, wish I could help your pain and I sincerely hope common sense will prevail and you will get your meds back pronto! Gentle hugs coming over!! Xxxx


Thanks June, mine is only a short time, so far! A man was in the chemist, picking up his wife's medication, after waiting 5 weeks! I am hoping I don't have to wait that length of time. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, keeping cool is the order of the day but did buy some salad stuff yesterday so dinner will be easy and cold apart from potatoes. Football this afternoon, England is playing, so expect we will watch that and knitting. Will catch up now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, keeping cool is the order of the day but did buy some salad stuff yesterday so dinner will be easy and cold apart from potatoes. Football this afternoon, England is playing, so expect we will watch that and knitting. Will catch up now. xx


Don't forget Wimbledon and Silverstone. Have a cool day xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing planned for today although I might do a bit more felt making. Have a good one everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are suffering because of the lack of your needed medication. I understand the reasoning behind the governments limiting the access to those meds. To protect those that use the meds illegally they make those that use the meds responsibly suffer. Hoping you get approval for your script to be renewed. 


Xiang said:


> Well it is now 10 days with an alternative, emergency, medication replacing my regular, continuous analgesia! The emergency medication does not work anywhere near as well as my regular medication, but there is a govt dept that is responsible for monitoring the use of medications that are labelled as addictive, so those medications need an Authority, for the script to be issued, approved by that particular dept; the problem with the process, is that the people in this department, seem to think that every person having these medications, are drug addicts, and we only have the medication to get high, or something! Personally, I would much prefer to have *NO* medication, at all, and be able to do what I was able to do, pre FM! I would still be driving, and have my independence to be able to go for a teip to Adelaide, without having to think, then decide, how I am going to get there! I would like to find the location of their office, and bang a few heads together, but then I might have to serve a short custodial sentence, of some type (psychiatric, or criminal ????????????????????)
> 
> Sorry about this rant, but I really needed to download a bit of the anger I am feeling, without making others in my vicinity a little afraid, for fear that I might act on my thoughts! No chance of that happenning .... I have far too much control, over my emotions and actions! Sometimes I really wish I could act on my thoughts, but far too many people would end up being hurt, physically & emotionally! One forgets how one is affected personally, while the symptoms of this condition are well controlled, but when medication is interrupted, it all comes back in a huge rush, and it really is not nice! Others around the world are in a much worse condition, than I am in, because I at least know my medication will be returned (I hope this will happen, anyway), but others have had their medication taken away, because their govt deems it too dangerous for it to continue to be provided; because of oter people who think that these medications, are wonderful for party drugs - and because the "party people" are not surviving their partying, these medications are being strictly limited, for the people who actually need them, to live a halfway decent life!
> Chris & Purple, would understand, also possible Ange, others of you might have an inkling, from people you might know! Anyway, I needed to get this rant out, and I now appologise for going "blah", with this grunge that was cluttering my brain, thank you for listening! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday Jeanette, have a wonderful day. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. A cold salad on a hot day sounds like a wise choice. Good luck to your team.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, keeping cool is the order of the day but did buy some salad stuff yesterday so dinner will be easy and cold apart from potatoes. Football this afternoon, England is playing, so expect we will watch that and knitting. Will catch up now. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope your day is pleasant no matter what you decided to do.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing planned for today although I might do a bit more felt making. Have a good one everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Don't forget Wimbledon and Silverstone. Have a cool day xx


How can one forget them, there's nothing else on TV these days. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette, have a wonderful day. Lots of love and hugs xxx


And from me too, have a happy and relaxing birthday. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I know how you feel. It's a shame that the authorities don't recognize that there are sensible people that know what meds they need and when. We are the experts on FM. They haven't lived with it for 40 yrs! Hope you get your proper meds soon. Xx


Exactly! If they would talk to people like us, they would find that when medications work properly, people will happily remain on that medicatio, and it will always be used correctly. We only want to be able to function adequately, so that we can do the things we love to do!

I didn't want to type all of that, but it was getting harder to remain cheerful, as the level of the pain, discomfort & exhaustion, began climbing to the level it had reached before the correct medication was found for me! My second daughter is now in this struggle. She has stopped the alcohol, and illegal drugs, which were dangerous, but they allowed her to do things that she wanted to do; like her housework! She is not, and never has been, a social person, so doesn't go out, just likes to keep her house as clean as she can, and keep her two dogs fit, and healthy and healthy! Her doctor has got her on 30mg of Codeine, twice a day (she has severe Scoliosis, in two different directions; and she also FM), but her doctor has not been able to get her adequate medication yet. She has seen many doctors, and the one she is seeing now, is the first one, who has looked past the information she has given him, about herself; and sees who she really is, and what she is dealing with! She has to see "The Pain Clinic"; before she can get decent medication, but has a 2 year wait, before she can get in to see them, which is also ridiculous!! I admire her for her tenacity to continue, in the way things are. Her partner works away, for most of the time, but she has a good friend who lives next door to her, and helps her get to the hospital, when necessary; so she is a very good friend! At least she has some medication now, and it isn't costing her an arm & leg, now!

Anyway, I have rabbitted on enough, about my biggest problem with the medical system, so it is now time to close this post! Have a great day everyone, and I hope everyone is feeling good, and everything goes well for all today, bye for now, I am going to do some more sewing on my jacket, and watch some tv! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. A cold salad on a hot day sounds like a wise choice. Good luck to your team.


DH's team actually, not that he's that interested, Wales didn't qualify so will cheer for them instead. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> How can one forget them, there's nothing else on TV these days. xx :sm16: :sm16:


We tend to watch everything on iplayer and catch up. Having a run of Vera atm. Very well acted. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette, have a wonderful day. Lots of love and hugs xxx


Back at you. It's started with a stuffy head, but a decongestant should help.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> And from me too, have a happy and relaxing birthday. xx


Thank you.


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday Rookie. Hope you enjoy your special day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie. Hope you enjoy your special day.


Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm so sorry this has happened to you Judi, wish I could help your pain and I sincerely hope common sense will prevail and you will get your meds back pronto! Gentle hugs coming over!! Xxxx


Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And from me too, have a happy and relaxing birthday. xx


And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Having an iced coffee this morning so good


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Having an iced coffee this morning so good


Yum! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Jeanette! xxxooo


Thank you.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie. Hope you enjoy your special day.


And from me too, have a great day


----------



## lifeline

DH and I are on holiday at www.luntleycourtfarm.co.uk DD is left holding the fort. It is so quiet apart from the biplane that's flying around. We are about 30 miles from Jacky so hoping to meet up when DH goes cycling in the Elan Valley.


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> And from me too, have a great day


Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> DH and I are on holiday at www.luntleycourtfarm.co.uk DD is left holding the fort. It is so quiet apart from the biplane that's flying around. We are about 30 miles from Jacky so hoping to meet up when DH goes cycling in the Elan Valley.


That will be so nice.


----------



## jinx

Morning. It looks delicious. Are you experiencing the same wonderful weather we are having?


binkbrice said:


> Having an iced coffee this morning so good


----------



## jinx

Have a lovely holiday. Hope your plans to meet up with Jacky work out.


lifeline said:


> DH and I are on holiday at www.luntleycourtfarm.co.uk DD is left holding the fort. It is so quiet apart from the biplane that's flying around. We are about 30 miles from Jacky so hoping to meet up when DH goes cycling in the Elan Valley.


----------



## Roses and cats

PurpleFi said:


> He has not learnt his lesson. This is him by the pond just now. There is something on the undergrowth the other side xx


Just had to chime in and say what a pretty kitty!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> DH and I are on holiday at www.luntleycourtfarm.co.uk DD is left holding the fort. It is so quiet apart from the biplane that's flying around. We are about 30 miles from Jacky so hoping to meet up when DH goes cycling in the Elan Valley.


That looks lovely, Rebecca! Hugs to you and Jacky when you meet up. And, have a great time on your holiday. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> DH and I are on holiday at www.luntleycourtfarm.co.uk DD is left holding the fort. It is so quiet apart from the biplane that's flying around. We are about 30 miles from Jacky so hoping to meet up when DH goes cycling in the Elan Valley.


Have a lovely time and get Jacky to take you to see the red kites being fed, it's awesome!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I think the full name of ours is Rock Salmon although I don't think they are of the salmon family at all. Also known as Catfish! Xx


In Sussex it was always called Robin Huss. My grandad had a fishing boat off Hastings, they were all fishermen. Always remember my mum saying that Huss was a very uneconomical Fish as not much could be sold to eat. She loved to eat it as I do!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Yes I am, think we are going for a boat ride round the harbour today and the sun is shining again!! Xxx


Lucky you!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Finished this shawl a couple of weeks ago. It was an MKAL on Ravelry by Mona Zillah. She has named it Lleno de Color. It was a fun one to knit (although a bit boring in almost all garter stitch). Lots of ends to weave in. xxxooo


Another great shawl, Pam.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Well it is now 10 days with an alternative, emergency, medication replacing my regular, continuous analgesia! The emergency medication does not work anywhere near as well as my regular medication, but there is a govt dept that is responsible for monitoring the use of medications that are labelled as addictive, so those medications need an Authority, for the script to be issued, approved by that particular dept; the problem with the process, is that the people in this department, seem to think that every person having these medications, are drug addicts, and we only have the medication to get high, or something! Personally, I would much prefer to have *NO* medication, at all, and be able to do what I was able to do, pre FM! I would still be driving, and have my independence to be able to go for a teip to Adelaide, without having to think, then decide, how I am going to get there! I would like to find the location of their office, and bang a few heads together, but then I might have to serve a short custodial sentence, of some type (psychiatric, or criminal ????????????????????)
> 
> Sorry about this rant, but I really needed to download a bit of the anger I am feeling, without making others in my vicinity a little afraid, for fear that I might act on my thoughts! No chance of that happenning .... I have far too much control, over my emotions and actions! Sometimes I really wish I could act on my thoughts, but far too many people would end up being hurt, physically & emotionally! One forgets how one is affected personally, while the symptoms of this condition are well controlled, but when medication is interrupted, it all comes back in a huge rush, and it really is not nice! Others around the world are in a much worse condition, than I am in, because I at least know my medication will be returned (I hope this will happen, anyway), but others have had their medication taken away, because their govt deems it too dangerous for it to continue to be provided; because of oter people who think that these medications, are wonderful for party drugs - and because the "party people" are not surviving their partying, these medications are being strictly limited, for the people who actually need them, to live a halfway decent life!
> Chris & Purple, would understand, also possible Ange, others of you might have an inkling, from people you might know! Anyway, I needed to get this rant out, and I now appologise for going "blah", with this grunge that was cluttering my brain, thank you for listening! xoxoxo


Rant away Judi, I have been ranting & feeling like rubbish, definitely got a case of Cantbebothereditis. Some days I just want to not take any medication to see how I am, but at least I have the opportunity to get the tablets that I should have & thanks to our wonderful NHS all my medication is free! Hope you soon feel better, think about all the snow in the USA on your travels.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I have to be able to see the sea, where I live, otherwise my mood deteriorates badly! I lived inland (the other side of the Flinders Ranges, and there is *NO* water visible, except in a dam or a very small swimming pool, which was only open after my work shifts began! Anyway, have always lived very close to the sea, but not so much the open ocean! I love being able to travel anywhere between 5 minutes, to 5 hours, and see ocean views all the way, along the drive! One can drive for much longer, if one has the desire, and the views are still rhere, all the way; lets just follow the coast road around this gorgeous big country! Who would come with me, on a huge girls trip? ????????????


To be able to see the sea for ages sounds like heaven to me. I would love to be able to join you!


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you.


Have a great day. Lots of love x


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I'm at Stephens, I had to do some shopping for gs2 because it's his birthday in a couple of weeks. He'll be 18. Such a lot has happened this week. I even got my MasterCard declined. !!!!! I felt so embarrassed. I phoned them when I got home and they'd stopped it because my statement had been returned to them with (not at this address) written on it. 37 yrs I've lived at this address. The postman has obviously put it through the wrong door. I said couldn't they have rung me or something? I was promised to be reactivated yesterday, and sure enough I am. The darn thing gets paid every month so I can't really see where the problem was. 

I'm going to catch up now, I hope you are all well. Love you xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> DH and I are on holiday at www.luntleycourtfarm.co.uk DD is left holding the fort. It is so quiet apart from the biplane that's flying around. We are about 30 miles from Jacky so hoping to meet up when DH goes cycling in the Elan Valley.


That looks a really great place, hope the good weather continues for you. Give Jackie a hug from me!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> It was a good fate that brought us all together. You have been a real blessing to all of us. It seems like a kind of magic to me. I have always been so self-sufficient but I don't have to be with you all.


NEVER NEVER NEVER


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good afternoon Josephine, it's just a little past 5:30 a.m. Up for Mr J's meds and will probably have a cup of tea and enjoy this quiet time before he starts his day. Another week of rain for us and cool temperatures in the low 70's. xoxoxo


Trish I have had to smile. Your low temps of low 70s is our summer if we are lucky enough, those of us that live in the NE England. We are doing so well at the moment into the 70s I don't want it to stop. Usually 60 is our hot weather....


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> NEVER NEVER NEVER


Don't know what I would do if I didn't have you all around me.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> You are always meeting such talented people, I bet the origami is beautiful, I hope she can spend time with your group. xoxox


Why do I sense that our Josephine will have us all origamiing when we see her...obtw well do to knana. Be proud.


----------



## LondonChris

Well I have caught up. Went to my hosp appt with my new consultant, nowhere as charming as my last one. He has ordered a scan on my back, he is not happy with the level of pain I am in, nor am i. Also have to have another procedure to test my nerves in my leg as I have new symptoms since I last went to the clinic. It took me nearly 3 hours to get home by hospital transport, no air conditioning in the transport, I thought I was going to pass out. I had to go straight to bed when I got in & have felt horrible all day. Never mind England won their game, I slept through it, except when Mr H was shouting at the TV. I am now going back to bed, it’s so hot here. Sorry I’m a right moaner tonight. Night everyone, love you. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

LondonChris said:


> Have a great day. Lots of love x


Thanks


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> So sorry you were let down by the gardener, very disappointing but good for Mr J that he could make himself useful, must have made him feel good!! Xxxx


I wonder if trish 's gardener is related to Jim the "NOT SO" handyman wallpapered. I could scream every time I look at a certain length on my wall. And some of the edges are lifting up. Stephen says he'll sort it. He thinks he's Mighty Mouse. He never has spare time for his own jobs.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Well it is now 10 days with an alternative, emergency, medication replacing my regular, continuous analgesia! The emergency medication does not work anywhere near as well as my regular medication, but there is a govt dept that is responsible for monitoring the use of medications that are labelled as addictive, so those medications need an Authority, for the script to be issued, approved by that particular dept; the problem with the process, is that the people in this department, seem to think that every person having these medications, are drug addicts, and we only have the medication to get high, or something! Personally, I would much prefer to have *NO* medication, at all, and be able to do what I was able to do, pre FM! I would still be driving, and have my independence to be able to go for a teip to Adelaide, without having to think, then decide, how I am going to get there! I would like to find the location of their office, and bang a few heads together, but then I might have to serve a short custodial sentence, of some type (psychiatric, or criminal ????????????????????)
> 
> Sorry about this rant, but I really needed to download a bit of the anger I am feeling, without making others in my vicinity a little afraid, for fear that I might act on my thoughts! No chance of that happenning .... I have far too much control, over my emotions and actions! Sometimes I really wish I could act on my thoughts, but far too many people would end up being hurt, physically & emotionally! One forgets how one is affected personally, while the symptoms of this condition are well controlled, but when medication is interrupted, it all comes back in a huge rush, and it really is not nice! Others around the world are in a much worse condition, than I am in, because I at least know my medication will be returned (I hope this will happen, anyway), but others have had their medication taken away, because their govt deems it too dangerous for it to continue to be provided; because of oter people who think that these medications, are wonderful for party drugs - and because the "party people" are not surviving their partying, these medications are being strictly limited, for the people who actually need them, to live a halfway decent life!
> Chris & Purple, would understand, also possible Ange, others of you might have an inkling, from people you might know! Anyway, I needed to get this rant out, and I now appologise for going "blah", with this grunge that was cluttering my brain, thank you for listening! xoxoxo


Well....that's telling as it is sister.....good for you. I hope it gets sorted for you


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> We tend to watch everything on iplayer and catch up. Having a run of Vera atm. Very well acted. xx


She can't get the accent right though. Everyone thinks they can speak Newcastle. If they say "why I man" then they think they can talk like a local. Very annoying. Plus, if one lives north of Manchester you are a Geordie. And we are not....


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks.


Happy birthday Jeanette. Have a great day .


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette. Have a great day .


Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Another great shawl, Pam.


Thank you, Chris! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Well I have caught up. Went to my hosp appt with my new consultant, nowhere as charming as my last one. He has ordered a scan on my back, he is not happy with the level of pain I am in, nor am i. Also have to have another procedure to test my nerves in my leg as I have new symptoms since I last went to the clinic. It took me nearly 3 hours to get home by hospital transport, no air conditioning in the transport, I thought I was going to pass out. I had to go straight to bed when I got in & have felt horrible all day. Never mind England won their game, I slept through it, except when Mr H was shouting at the TV. I am now going back to bed, it's so hot here. Sorry I'm a right moaner tonight. Night everyone, love you. Xx


Hope you get s good nigjts dleep xx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I have to be able to see the sea, where I live, otherwise my mood deteriorates badly! I lived inland (the other side of the Flinders Ranges, and there is *NO* water visible, except in a dam or a very small swimming pool, which was only open after my work shifts began! Anyway, have always lived very close to the sea, but not so much the open ocean! I love being able to travel anywhere between 5 minutes, to 5 hours, and see ocean views all the way, along the drive! One can drive for much longer, if one has the desire, and the views are still rhere, all the way; lets just follow the coast road around this gorgeous big country! Who would come with me, on a huge girls trip? ????????????


I'm in !!!!!!????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Well it is now 10 days with an alternative, emergency, medication replacing my regular, continuous analgesia! The emergency medication does not work anywhere near as well as my regular medication, but there is a govt dept that is responsible for monitoring the use of medications that are labelled as addictive, so those medications need an Authority, for the script to be issued, approved by that particular dept; the problem with the process, is that the people in this department, seem to think that every person having these medications, are drug addicts, and we only have the medication to get high, or something! Personally, I would much prefer to have *NO* medication, at all, and be able to do what I was able to do, pre FM! I would still be driving, and have my independence to be able to go for a teip to Adelaide, without having to think, then decide, how I am going to get there! I would like to find the location of their office, and bang a few heads together, but then I might have to serve a short custodial sentence, of some type (psychiatric, or criminal ????????????????????)
> 
> Sorry about this rant, but I really needed to download a bit of the anger I am feeling, without making others in my vicinity a little afraid, for fear that I might act on my thoughts! No chance of that happenning .... I have far too much control, over my emotions and actions! Sometimes I really wish I could act on my thoughts, but far too many people would end up being hurt, physically & emotionally! One forgets how one is affected personally, while the symptoms of this condition are well controlled, but when medication is interrupted, it all comes back in a huge rush, and it really is not nice! Others around the world are in a much worse condition, than I am in, because I at least know my medication will be returned (I hope this will happen, anyway), but others have had their medication taken away, because their govt deems it too dangerous for it to continue to be provided; because of oter people who think that these medications, are wonderful for party drugs - and because the "party people" are not surviving their partying, these medications are being strictly limited, for the people who actually need them, to live a halfway decent life!
> Chris & Purple, would understand, also possible Ange, others of you might have an inkling, from people you might know! Anyway, I needed to get this rant out, and I now appologise for going "blah", with this grunge that was cluttering my brain, thank you for listening! xoxoxo


I go through this literally every month. I go to the dr. Every other month. My prescription for pain is a narcotic. Lortab. I take it four times a day. Plus muscle relaxers and cymbalta which also helps nerve pain. 
Every month My pharmacy calls and says I'm NOT approved for my meds.
EVERY MONTH !
I have to call my docter , they have to RE-fax my updated medical. Then i have to call the insurance benefits dept who denies me every month to make sure they get my update and call in my approval.
Doesn't sound like alot right !?
Only... I usually have to call both places three or four times , explain myself over and over. Tell them how to do their job . ...and then usually within a week or so i finally get my meds.
Note ... My meds haven't changed and neither has my docter for over 12 years.
And i have to use this pharmacy because it is who my work comp is through And i really don't want to have to deal with them reimbursing me on top of it all. 
And like you said... All of this is because there are those who use these medicines to get high and party therefore making it so much harder for us to get the quality of life we need.


----------



## linkan

Sorry.... I got all long winded again.lol


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Jeanette! xxxooo


Ditto from me ! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I have to be able to see the sea, where I live, otherwise my mood deteriorates badly! I lived inland (the other side of the Flinders Ranges, and there is *NO* water visible, except in a dam or a very small swimming pool, which was only open after my work shifts began! Anyway, have always lived very close to the sea, but not so much the open ocean! I love being able to travel anywhere between 5 minutes, to 5 hours, and see ocean views all the way, along the drive! One can drive for much longer, if one has the desire, and the views are still rhere, all the way; lets just follow the coast road around this gorgeous big country! Who would come with me, on a huge girls trip? ????????????


ME, Me, me ????????‍♀


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. It looks delicious. Are you experiencing the same wonderful weather we are having?


Today started out around 64F but got up to 85F it was wonderful this morning!


----------



## binkbrice

Hope you had a wonderful birthday Jeanette!


----------



## binkbrice

All done


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Hope you had a wonderful birthday Jeanette!


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> All done


Very nice.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> All done


That looks great. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> All done


Lovely, very smart. .xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales, another hot one. No football, no tennis but have a Grand Prix this afternoon. Dinner is set to go, I love these salad dinners no prep. Will probably get on with my knitting. Have a great day. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie. Hope you enjoy your special day.


From me too, Rookie, just a day late! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Pam xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Having an iced coffee this morning so good


Oooohhh .... that just looks ssssoooo good! I can't have that, and I love it so much! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> DH and I are on holiday at www.luntleycourtfarm.co.uk DD is left holding the fort. It is so quiet apart from the biplane that's flying around. We are about 30 miles from Jacky so hoping to meet up when DH goes cycling in the Elan Valley.


That looks wonderful, wouldn't mind staying there!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday sorting out stuff and putting it away and now I am ready to get back to do some proper crafting.

Today we are going to see gs2 play his cello with the orchestra, it is a big orchestra and there are 5 other cellists. This is in a village hall and there is a craft fair on the green so we can have a look at that too and oh, did I mention cream teas. In the meantime DD is taking LM1 to a dance competition. Then is the evening we are going back to DDs for a bbq. Can't think of a better way to spend a lovely Sunday.

Rebecca, hope you are enjoying your holiday.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday sorting out stuff and putting it away and now I am ready to get back to do some proper crafting.
> 
> Today we are going to see gs2 play his cello with the orchestra, it is a big orchestra and there are 5 other cellists. This is in a village hall and there is a craft fair on the green so we can have a look at that too and oh, did I mention cream teas. In the meantime DD is taking LM1 to a dance competition. Then is the evening we are going back to DDs for a bbq. Can't think of a better way to spend a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Rebecca, hope you are enjoying your holiday.
> 
> Love to you all xxx


Sounds a lovely day and no you hadn't mentioned the cream teas. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Rant away Judi, I have been ranting & feeling like rubbish, definitely got a case of Cantbebothereditis. Some days I just want to not take any medication to see how I am, but at least I have the opportunity to get the tablets that I should have & thanks to our wonderful NHS all my medication is free! Hope you soon feel better, think about all the snow in the USA on your travels.


Thanks Chris, our medications aren't free, but they are very low cost; for people who are on pensions, or very low incomes, so people can still afford to get their medications, and doctors visits are free! The main problem is that the department the Govt formed, and the length of time they take to do their job! ????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> To be able to see the sea for ages sounds like heaven to me. I would love to be able to join you!


If dh & I take another trip, I will send videos of the coast views! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good afternoon Josephine, it's just a little past 5:30 a.m. Up for Mr J's meds and will probably have a cup of tea and enjoy this quiet time before he starts his day. Another week of rain for us and cool temperatures in the low 70's. xoxoxo





grandma susan said:


> Trish I have had to smile. Your low temps of low 70s is our summer if we are lucky enough, those of us that live in the NE England. We are doing so well at the moment into the 70s I don't want it to stop. Usually 60 is our hot weather....


Hi Susan, I think my Winter temps might be aimilar to your temps to Susan, but I might just check that out! Just had a look, and it looks like my Winter temps, are just a little higher than your Summer temps; *BUT* I think your temps might *FEEL* higher than what the numbers are saying! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Well I have caught up. Went to my hosp appt with my new consultant, nowhere as charming as my last one. He has ordered a scan on my back, he is not happy with the level of pain I am in, nor am i. Also have to have another procedure to test my nerves in my leg as I have new symptoms since I last went to the clinic. It took me nearly 3 hours to get home by hospital transport, no air conditioning in the transport, I thought I was going to pass out. I had to go straight to bed when I got in & have felt horrible all day. Never mind England won their game, I slept through it, except when Mr H was shouting at the TV. I am now going back to bed, it's so hot here. Sorry I'm a right moaner tonight. Night everyone, love you. Xx


Perhaps the charm has been sacrificed, so that it is easier for him to concentrate on dinding the new symptoms you were displaying, and the level of your pain! I hope that this new consultant might be able to do some good things for you, and decrease your pain level, dramatically, and help with the new symptoms! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Well....that's telling as it is sister.....good for you. I hope it gets sorted for you


Thanks Susan, now I have to wait until the &$#€¥ department concerned decides that I have waited long enough, and they get their act together to send the authority approval, so that I can get my medication! I might just get the name of the dept written down for me, and write them a letter of complaint, and see what that does! I am a bit sick of the fovt being able to tell us what medications we can take, the dosage, and how longnwe can have access to it! Especially as the main people this action is affecting, are the people with Chronic Pain Coonditions! While I have a medicarion that works, I begin to believe that my condition has improved, and I am getting better! Now the level of medication in my system has decreased to zero, and I now have to build that up again, so that I will befin to feel the full benefit of the medication! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm in !!!!!!????????????????????


Ok ..... just let me know when you are coming! hahahaha


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Taming of the Shrew with Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor, I loved it!


They weren't there, but it was a fun play, enjoyed by players and audience alike.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I go through this literally every month. I go to the dr. Every other month. My prescription for pain is a narcotic. Lortab. I take it four times a day. Plus muscle relaxers and cymbalta which also helps nerve pain.
> Every month My pharmacy calls and says I'm NOT approved for my meds.
> EVERY MONTH !
> I have to call my docter , they have to RE-fax my updated medical. Then i have to call the insurance benefits dept who denies me every month to make sure they get my update and call in my approval.
> Doesn't sound like alot right !?
> Only... I usually have to call both places three or four times , explain myself over and over. Tell them how to do their job . ...and then usually within a week or so i finally get my meds.
> Note ... My meds haven't changed and neither has my docter for over 12 years.
> And i have to use this pharmacy because it is who my work comp is through And i really don't want to have to deal with them reimbursing me on top of it all.
> And like you said... All of this is because there are those who use these medicines to get high and party therefore making it so much harder for us to get the quality of life we need.


Oh you poor thing, it just isn't right! We are being punished, simply because we have some condition, injury, or whatever; and can't work again ...... and I really think that these people are jealous of the fact that they have to continue to work, so they do whatever they can, to make our lives mmore miserable! .... jkg


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Tried to find a picture of a dogfish to explain it's name but cannot see any similarity to a dog!!


It's a small shark, and apparently they are dog family? (according to my dh)


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sorry.... I got all long winded again.lol


That's ok, I did it as well! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> ME, Me, me ????????‍♀


That is you & Ange! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I have to be able to see the sea, where I live, otherwise my mood deteriorates badly! I lived inland (the other side of the Flinders Ranges, and there is *NO* water visible, except in a dam or a very small swimming pool, which was only open after my work shifts began! Anyway, have always lived very close to the sea, but not so much the open ocean! I love being able to travel anywhere between 5 minutes, to 5 hours, and see ocean views all the way, along the drive! One can drive for much longer, if one has the desire, and the views are still rhere, all the way; lets just follow the coast road around this gorgeous big country! Who would come with me, on a huge girls trip? ????????????


I'd rather not be driving!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> All done


That is a stunning bathroom now! Lucky you! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> DH and I are on holiday at www.luntleycourtfarm.co.uk DD is left holding the fort. It is so quiet apart from the biplane that's flying around. We are about 30 miles from Jacky so hoping to meet up when DH goes cycling in the Elan Valley.


You must! You cannot be 30 miles from Jackie and not meet up.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> DH and I are on holiday at www.luntleycourtfarm.co.uk DD is left holding the fort. It is so quiet apart from the biplane that's flying around. We are about 30 miles from Jacky so hoping to meet up when DH goes cycling in the Elan Valley.


It looks like a nice place to stay. How long do you have it?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens, I had to do some shopping for gs2 because it's his birthday in a couple of weeks. He'll be 18. Such a lot has happened this week. I even got my MasterCard declined. !!!!! I felt so embarrassed. I phoned them when I got home and they'd stopped it because my statement had been returned to them with (not at this address) written on it. 37 yrs I've lived at this address. The postman has obviously put it through the wrong door. I said couldn't they have rung me or something? I was promised to be reactivated yesterday, and sure enough I am. The darn thing gets paid every month so I can't really see where the problem was.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, I hope you are all well. Love you xxxx


That is really bad. They should have tried to contact you before cancelling and causing embarrassment.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, another hot one. No football, no tennis but have a Grand Prix this afternoon. Dinner is set to go, I love these salad dinners no prep. Will probably get on with my knitting. Have a great day. xx


Sounds like a good day! I am almost caught up, and will be finishing sewing up my jacket, then beginning the last section! I will be reslly glad when it is finally finished! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> NEVER NEVER NEVER


I love you my Susan xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Well I have caught up. Went to my hosp appt with my new consultant, nowhere as charming as my last one. He has ordered a scan on my back, he is not happy with the level of pain I am in, nor am i. Also have to have another procedure to test my nerves in my leg as I have new symptoms since I last went to the clinic. It took me nearly 3 hours to get home by hospital transport, no air conditioning in the transport, I thought I was going to pass out. I had to go straight to bed when I got in & have felt horrible all day. Never mind England won their game, I slept through it, except when Mr H was shouting at the TV. I am now going back to bed, it's so hot here. Sorry I'm a right moaner tonight. Night everyone, love you. Xx


Moan away. It was too hot to sleep last night.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I'd rather not be driving!


There will be others, who can drive, so you and I, can relax, and take in the view of the coast, and other views. ????


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> All done


It's all great. No wonder you're so happy with it.


----------



## Xiang

Well that is me, caught up now, so I will wish you all, a very nice day, and hopefully not too hot! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday sorting out stuff and putting it away and now I am ready to get back to do some proper crafting.
> 
> Today we are going to see gs2 play his cello with the orchestra, it is a big orchestra and there are 5 other cellists. This is in a village hall and there is a craft fair on the green so we can have a look at that too and oh, did I mention cream teas. In the meantime DD is taking LM1 to a dance competition. Then is the evening we are going back to DDs for a bbq. Can't think of a better way to spend a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Rebecca, hope you are enjoying your holiday.
> 
> Love to you all xxx


Nor can I. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday sorting out stuff and putting it away and now I am ready to get back to do some proper crafting.
> 
> Today we are going to see gs2 play his cello with the orchestra, it is a big orchestra and there are 5 other cellists. This is in a village hall and there is a craft fair on the green so we can have a look at that too and oh, did I mention cream teas. In the meantime DD is taking LM1 to a dance competition. Then is the evening we are going back to DDs for a bbq. Can't think of a better way to spend a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Rebecca, hope you are enjoying your holiday.
> 
> Love to you all xxx


That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day!!! Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! We've got clear skies and sunshine today. It's Mr. Ric's and my 40th anniversary today. We'll be going out for a bite to eat to celebrate. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> From me too, Rookie, just a day late! xoxoxo


Thanks.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> In Sussex it was always called Robin Huss. My grandad had a fishing boat off Hastings, they were all fishermen. Always remember my mum saying that Huss was a very uneconomical Fish as not much could be sold to eat. She loved to eat it as I do!


Yes, I do too, no tiny bones, just one big one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens, I had to do some shopping for gs2 because it's his birthday in a couple of weeks. He'll be 18. Such a lot has happened this week. I even got my MasterCard declined. !!!!! I felt so embarrassed. I phoned them when I got home and they'd stopped it because my statement had been returned to them with (not at this address) written on it. 37 yrs I've lived at this address. The postman has obviously put it through the wrong door. I said couldn't they have rung me or something? I was promised to be reactivated yesterday, and sure enough I am. The darn thing gets paid every month so I can't really see where the problem was.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now, I hope you are all well. Love you xxxx


Oooh, how annoying and embarrassing but knowing it wasn't your fault must have helped xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> She can't get the accent right though. Everyone thinks they can speak Newcastle. If they say "why I man" then they think they can talk like a local. Very annoying. Plus, if one lives north of Manchester you are a Geordie. And we are not....


I hope you know that I only say that to pull your leg!!! :sm06: :sm15: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I go through this literally every month. I go to the dr. Every other month. My prescription for pain is a narcotic. Lortab. I take it four times a day. Plus muscle relaxers and cymbalta which also helps nerve pain.
> Every month My pharmacy calls and says I'm NOT approved for my meds.
> EVERY MONTH !
> I have to call my docter , they have to RE-fax my updated medical. Then i have to call the insurance benefits dept who denies me every month to make sure they get my update and call in my approval.
> Doesn't sound like alot right !?
> Only... I usually have to call both places three or four times , explain myself over and over. Tell them how to do their job . ...and then usually within a week or so i finally get my meds.
> Note ... My meds haven't changed and neither has my docter for over 12 years.
> And i have to use this pharmacy because it is who my work comp is through And i really don't want to have to deal with them reimbursing me on top of it all.
> And like you said... All of this is because there are those who use these medicines to get high and party therefore making it so much harder for us to get the quality of life we need.


That's tough, not sure I could cope with that without tearing someone's head off!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> All done


That's beautiful, well worth the wait, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday sorting out stuff and putting it away and now I am ready to get back to do some proper crafting.
> 
> Today we are going to see gs2 play his cello with the orchestra, it is a big orchestra and there are 5 other cellists. This is in a village hall and there is a craft fair on the green so we can have a look at that too and oh, did I mention cream teas. In the meantime DD is taking LM1 to a dance competition. Then is the evening we are going back to DDs for a bbq. Can't think of a better way to spend a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Rebecca, hope you are enjoying your holiday.
> 
> Love to you all xxx


Sounds lovely, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's a small shark, and apparently they are dog family? (according to my dh)


O........kay!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got clear skies and sunshine today. It's Mr. Ric's and my 40th anniversary today. We'll be going out for a bite to eat to celebrate. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Wishing you and Mr Ric a lovely Ruby anniversary day and many more to come!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got clear skies and sunshine today. It's Mr. Ric's and my 40th anniversary today. We'll be going out for a bite to eat to celebrate. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Congratulations on 40 years with the same guy. That is quite an accomplishment for both of you. Splurge a little and have a bit more than a bite to celebrate.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like an ideal way to spend any day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday sorting out stuff and putting it away and now I am ready to get back to do some proper crafting.
> 
> Today we are going to see gs2 play his cello with the orchestra, it is a big orchestra and there are 5 other cellists. This is in a village hall and there is a craft fair on the green so we can have a look at that too and oh, did I mention cream teas. In the meantime DD is taking LM1 to a dance competition. Then is the evening we are going back to DDs for a bbq. Can't think of a better way to spend a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Rebecca, hope you are enjoying your holiday.
> 
> Love to you all xxx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I go through this literally every month. I go to the dr. Every other month. My prescription for pain is a narcotic. Lortab. I take it four times a day. Plus muscle relaxers and cymbalta which also helps nerve pain.
> Every month My pharmacy calls and says I'm NOT approved for my meds.
> EVERY MONTH !
> I have to call my docter , they have to RE-fax my updated medical. Then i have to call the insurance benefits dept who denies me every month to make sure they get my update and call in my approval.
> Doesn't sound like alot right !?
> Only... I usually have to call both places three or four times , explain myself over and over. Tell them how to do their job . ...and then usually within a week or so i finally get my meds.
> Note ... My meds haven't changed and neither has my docter for over 12 years.
> And i have to use this pharmacy because it is who my work comp is through And i really don't want to have to deal with them reimbursing me on top of it all.
> And like you said... All of this is because there are those who use these medicines to get high and party therefore making it so much harder for us to get the quality of life we need.


It is sad you have to continually go through this. I am concerned for those or you that have chronic issues as it seems to be harder and harder for them to get the meds that bring them relief.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's beautiful, well worth the wait, enjoy!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Lisa! Enjoy!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wishing you and Mr Ric a lovely Ruby anniversary day and many more to come!! xxxx


Thank you!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Congratulations on 40 years with the same guy. That is quite an accomplishment for both of you. Splurge a little and have a bit more than a bite to celebrate.


Thank you, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> All done


You made great choices. Your new room looks fantastic. I am sure you are enjoying it's beauty and usefulness.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Perhaps you can follow the rescue of the young men from Thailand on t.v. I am finding that much more enjoyable than any of the sports they are broadcasting.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, another hot one. No football, no tennis but have a Grand Prix this afternoon. Dinner is set to go, I love these salad dinners no prep. Will probably get on with my knitting. Have a great day. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Anniversary Pam and Ric.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Perhaps you can follow the rescue of the young men from Thailand on t.v. I am finding that much more enjoyable than any of the sports they are broadcasting.


I think they have 6 out now, I so truly hope they can get the rest out ok, heartbreaking story xxxx :sm26:


----------



## SaxonLady

The play 'The Country Wife' in Chichester was very funney, and VERY rude, so a good time was had yesterday with my brothers. Now it's back to work, if I can manage it. I'm still not right, nor is DH.


----------



## lifeline

Happy anniversary Pam and Ric. Hope you have a great day


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I think they have 6 out now, I so truly hope they can get the rest out ok, heartbreaking story xxxx :sm26:


According to the BBC they have 4 out but I really hope they have it wrong and have got six out.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Anniversary Pam and Ric.


Thanks! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Happy anniversary Pam and Ric. Hope you have a great day


Thank you, Rebecca! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got clear skies and sunshine today. It's Mr. Ric's and my 40th anniversary today. We'll be going out for a bite to eat to celebrate. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Congratulations. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Congratulations. xx :sm24:


Thank you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The play 'The Country Wife' in Chichester was very funney, and VERY rude, so a good time was had yesterday with my brothers. Now it's back to work, if I can manage it. I'm still not right, nor is DH.


Hope you are back to normal very soon!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> According to the BBC they have 4 out but I really hope they have it wrong and have got six out.


Oh, perhaps I heard wrong, keeping everything crossed!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh, perhaps I heard wrong, keeping everything crossed!! Xxxx


We are hearing conflicting reports. Some say 4, some say 6 hoping to hear 13 are rescued. None of the reports we heard prior to the rescue included drilling parts of the narrow pieces of the cave away. 
I believe that is what they have done so there not nearly as much underwater swimming as was anticipated.


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got clear skies and sunshine today. It's Mr. Ric's and my 40th anniversary today. We'll be going out for a bite to eat to celebrate. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Congratulations!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> You made great choices. Your new room looks fantastic. I am sure you are enjoying it's beauty and usefulness.


Yes I am it's wonderful!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We are hearing conflicting reports. Some say 4, some say 6 hoping to hear 13 are rescued. None of the reports we heard prior to the rescue included drilling parts of the narrow pieces of the cave away.
> I believe that is what they have done so there not nearly as much underwater swimming as was anticipated.


Isn't it a miracle? I truly hope they _can_ get them all to safety xx


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> All done


That looks great. I really like your colour scheme. Went out this morning looking at showers. My GSs had a great time popping in them! What we want will not all go in our bathroom, I can see walls coming down.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> That looks great. I really like your colour scheme. Went out this morning looking at showers. My GSs had a great time popping in them! What we want will not all go in our bathroom, I can see walls coming down.


I know it sounds wierd in this weather but don't forget your central heating while you're at it!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Perhaps the charm has been sacrificed, so that it is easier for him to concentrate on dinding the new symptoms you were displaying, and the level of your pain! I hope that this new consultant might be able to do some good things for you, and decrease your pain level, dramatically, and help with the new symptoms! xoxoxo


Certainly hope so. I already have an appt for my scan on Tuesday.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Yes, I do too, no tiny bones, just one big one!! xxxx


My mum always chomped her way through the big bone too. Hope you are having a good break.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Wishing you and Mr Ric a lovely Ruby anniversary day and many more to come!! xxxx


Same from me too. Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I know it sounds wierd in this weather but don't forget your central heating while you're at it!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


Don't worry that's at the top of the list. We are hoping to get everything done at the same time so need to get organising, mr B is concerned about everything, I'm looking at flooring already. I think we are going to have to move out for a while, if this weather stays we will camp out in the garden!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Don't worry that's at the top of the list. We are hoping to get everything done at the same time so need to get organising, mr B is concerned about everything, I'm looking at flooring already. I think we are going to have to move out for a while, if this weather stays we will camp out in the garden!!


Or treat yourself to a couple of weeks away, it will make it easier on you as well as the workers but only if you trust them, don't go and get a 'Jim' to do it!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Or treat yourself to a couple of weeks away, it will make it easier on you as well as the workers but only if you trust them, don't go and get a 'Jim' to do it!! xxxx


That's the best way to do it if you know who's doing the work. We've done it twice now, once when we had the lounge decorated (he could put scaffolding up) and when we had the shower room did. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's tough, not sure I could cope with that without tearing someone's head off!! xxxx


Same here, I get bad enough, when it has only happened once!???? I can always try and get across there, Ange .... we could go together, to blast a whole group of people who are in charge of the doling out of medications! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Perhaps you can follow the rescue of the young men from Thailand on t.v. I am finding that much more enjoyable than any of the sports they are broadcasting.


I watch it whenever it is on, they have begun bringing the boys out now, according to the last report I heard. I hope they all get out! ????????????
I might see if I can find the reports on the internet, so I can find out what is happening! ????☺


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I watch it whenever it is on, they have begun bringing the boys out now, according to the last report I heard. I hope they all get out! ????????????
> I might see if I can find the reports on the internet, so I can find out what is happening! ????☺


Four out, the last I heard but it's now raining. xx


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Anniversary Pam and Ric.


From me also, Pam; and may you and Rick have many more happy years! ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Four out, the last I heard but it's now raining. xx


Thanks for that Jacky xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We are hearing conflicting reports. Some say 4, some say 6 hoping to hear 13 are rescued. None of the reports we heard prior to the rescue included drilling parts of the narrow pieces of the cave away.
> I believe that is what they have done so there not nearly as much underwater swimming as was anticipated.


That's good to hear, I am hoping that there are many more out, by now! It will be wonderful, when I hear that they are all safely out, and getting medical treatment, in the hospital!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> From me also, Pam; and may you and Rick have many more happy years! ????????????????????????????????


Thank you, Judi! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Or treat yourself to a couple of weeks away, it will make it easier on you as well as the workers but only if you trust them, don't go and get a 'Jim' to do it!! xxxx


We know someone who project manages jobs. He oversees the workers, who he chooses. Heard nothing but good about them. Fingers crossed no 'Jim' around! We will probably go away some of the time or hire the caravan we are going to in the summer. It has heating so we would be warm & not far from home.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> The play 'The Country Wife' in Chichester was very funney, and VERY rude, so a good time was had yesterday with my brothers. Now it's back to work, if I can manage it. I'm still not right, nor is DH.


You both need a good rest.


----------



## LondonChris

End of a very hot day. We had a very nice dinner in the garden, without too many midges about. Boys are in bed, yes still here. They definitely do not want to sleep, canât blame them. I off up to bed to watch something on tv that is not a cartoon. The boys have now discovered David Attenborough & want to watch his series when they can. 
My DD is going on a school trip tomorrow with her sonâs class. They are going to Greenwich to visit the Painted Hall, itâs a beautiful place. They have been renovating the painted ceiling, using scaffolding. The 
Public have been allowed up to see the work. Now itâs finished it seems that all the local children are visiting. I will try to put up some pictures, if it doesnât work look up The painted hall, Greenwich.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Same here, I get bad enough, when it has only happened once!???? I can always try and get across there, Ange .... we could go together, to blast a whole group of people who are in charge of the doling out of medications! ????????


Hey, ..... I'm so totally in lol. Lampings for everyone ! :sm15:


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> End of a very hot day. We had a very nice dinner in the garden, without too many midges about. Boys are in bed, yes still here. They definitely do not want to sleep, canât blame them. I off up to bed to watch something on tv that is not a cartoon. The boys have now discovered David Attenborough & want to watch his series when they can.
> My DD is going on a school trip tomorrow with her sonâs class. They are going to Greenwich to visit the Painted Hall, itâs a beautiful place. They have been renovating the painted ceiling, using scaffolding. The
> Public have been allowed up to see the work. Now itâs finished it seems that all the local children are visiting. I will try to put up some pictures, if it doesnât work look up The painted hall, Greenwich.


Gorgeous !????


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> End of a very hot day. We had a very nice dinner in the garden, without too many midges about. Boys are in bed, yes still here. They definitely do not want to sleep, canât blame them. I off up to bed to watch something on tv that is not a cartoon. The boys have now discovered David Attenborough & want to watch his series when they can.
> My DD is going on a school trip tomorrow with her sonâs class. They are going to Greenwich to visit the Painted Hall, itâs a beautiful place. They have been renovating the painted ceiling, using scaffolding. The
> Public have been allowed up to see the work. Now itâs finished it seems that all the local children are visiting. I will try to put up some pictures, if it doesnât work look up The painted hall, Greenwich.


Thank you for the information on the painted hall, should be worth a visit.

Hehehe, your mention of not too many midges makes me think of all the flies here, it's really horrible. We've poured away two glasses of wine so far because of them landing in it.


----------



## lifeline

I think we are off to Ludlow Castle today. It's where Katherine of Aragon lived with Arthur, Prince of Wales before he died and she married Henry VIII.


----------



## lifeline

Some pictures from yesterday


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Thank you for the information on the painted hall, should be worth a visit.
> 
> Hehehe, your mention of not too many midges makes me think of all the flies here, it's really horrible. We've poured away two glasses of wine so far because of them landing in it.


That's terrible waste of wine, make some covers....quick. Your photos are great!
My friends have been to see the hall, said it was great. Last time I was in there was when my DD graduated, a happy day. Enjoy your holiday. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Some pictures from yesterday


Lovely photos, glad you've found a nice shady spot to eat and knit. Yes the flies love this weather especially with all the doors and windows open. A drinks mat over the glass and a fly swat are two essentials. Have a great day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales, having a cooked meal today as DH will get fed up of salad every day so have to ring the changes. Not really looking forward to cooking or eating it. Our poor lawn is brown in places but the weeds are thriving in it so if it cools down a bit will have to run the mower over it. Finished the back of the orange cardigan and have started one front. Everyone have a cool day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Jacky our lawn is totally brown even the weeds have given up. 

Had a great time yesterday the orchestra recitals were great and gs2 really enjoyed playing. Not many interesting craft stalls just a few jewellery, Italian shoes (not sure what craft that comes under) and some hand knitted toys. There wasn't cream times either, but we caught up with some old friends and spent a pleasant afternoon. 

Then back to DDs for a bbq with the other grandparents. DSILs Mum had a new hip 3 weeks ago and she is doing very well. DSILs had is going to make me a dealgan spindle and he says he still wants to make me a spinning wheel!

Coinccedentally the postman has just brought me a book on spinning.

KnitWIt and Chaus here this morning but it will be just a relaxing morning planning our next team project and getting some of our own stuff done.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Hey, ..... I'm so totally in lol. Lampings for everyone ! :sm15:


Then we will all come down this way, and dish out the same medication, for the mob here!????‍♂????‍♀ - the closest I could get to someone boxing! ????


----------



## jinx

Morning. Darn, have to use the mower even when the grass is brown. Amazing how the weeds do not need moisture to flourish. I am imagining a beautiful orange baby sweater. I do not ever remember seeing one that color.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, having a cooked meal today as DH will get fed up of salad every day so have to ring the changes. Not really looking forward to cooking or eating it. Our poor lawn is brown in places but the weeds are thriving in it so if it cools down a bit will have to run the mower over it. Finished the back of the orange cardigan and have started one front. Everyone have a cool day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. He does beautiful work and the wheel and spindle will be a treat to see.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Jacky our lawn is totally brown even the weeds have given up.
> 
> Had a great time yesterday the orchestra recitals were great and gs2 really enjoyed playing. Not many interesting craft stalls just a few jewellery, Italian shoes (not sure what craft that comes under) and some hand knitted toys. There wasn't cream times either, but we caught up with some old friends and spent a pleasant afternoon.
> 
> Then back to DDs for a bbq with the other grandparents. DSILs Mum had a new hip 3 weeks ago and she is doing very well. DSILs had is going to make me a dealgan spindle and he says he still wants to make me a spinning wheel!
> 
> Coinccedentally the postman has just brought me a book on spinning.
> 
> KnitWIt and Chaus here this morning but it will be just a relaxing morning planning our next team project and getting some of our own stuff done.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Thank you for the information on the painted hall, should be worth a visit.
> 
> Hehehe, your mention of not too many midges makes me think of all the flies here, it's really horrible. We've poured away two glasses of wine so far because of them landing in it.


At least our flies are considerate enough, not to land in our drinks; but we also put covers over our cups, if it looks like it might be necessary! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, having a cooked meal today as DH will get fed up of salad every day so have to ring the changes. Not really looking forward to cooking or eating it. Our poor lawn is brown in places but the weeds are thriving in it so if it cools down a bit will have to run the mower over it. Finished the back of the orange cardigan and have started one front. Everyone have a cool day. xx


Tell him that you can't stand the smell of cooking food, and you can only handle salad, unless he would like to cook something! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Jacky our lawn is totally brown even the weeds have given up.
> 
> Had a great time yesterday the orchestra recitals were great and gs2 really enjoyed playing. Not many interesting craft stalls just a few jewellery, Italian shoes (not sure what craft that comes under) and some hand knitted toys. There wasn't cream times either, but we caught up with some old friends and spent a pleasant afternoon.
> 
> Then back to DDs for a bbq with the other grandparents. DSILs Mum had a new hip 3 weeks ago and she is doing very well. DSILs had is going to make me a dealgan spindle and he says he still wants to make me a spinning wheel!
> 
> Coinccedentally the postman has just brought me a book on spinning.
> 
> KnitWIt and Chaus here this morning but it will be just a relaxing morning planning our next team project and getting some of our own stuff done.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


You are very fortunate to have someone, who wants to make a spinning wheel for you! There was a man in the Adelaide Hills who mad spinning wheels, and associated things; but has recently retired from making them - at 95!


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We've got clear skies and sunshine today. It's Mr. Ric's and my 40th anniversary today. We'll be going out for a bite to eat to celebrate. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


I hope you had a wonderful meal. Congratulations.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> End of a very hot day. We had a very nice dinner in the garden, without too many midges about. Boys are in bed, yes still here. They definitely do not want to sleep, canât blame them. I off up to bed to watch something on tv that is not a cartoon. The boys have now discovered David Attenborough & want to watch his series when they can.
> My DD is going on a school trip tomorrow with her sonâs class. They are going to Greenwich to visit the Painted Hall, itâs a beautiful place. They have been renovating the painted ceiling, using scaffolding. The
> Public have been allowed up to see the work. Now itâs finished it seems that all the local children are visiting. I will try to put up some pictures, if it doesnât work look up The painted hall, Greenwich.


Amazing place.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's too hot to work. I love it and I'm definitely not complaining, but it is debilitating.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Hot and humid again. 
Shopping, banking and chores done on the weekend, and redid my latest project as I couldn't get it over my head easily once it was converted to in the round.
Mum and I did go to see the latest Jurassic movie. I don't know how much she got out of the movie as she is 85% deaf, but she is the one who wanted to go. I'd like them to create a new storyline, instead of repeating storylines, but the acting was good, and the effects.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It's too hot to work. I love it and I'm definitely not complaining, but it is debilitating.


I agree, but if I didn't go to work when it was too hot, I wouldn't be working for most of this summer. Already this month, we've twice as many days over 30' this month than all of July last year.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, having a cooked meal today as DH will get fed up of salad every day so have to ring the changes. Not really looking forward to cooking or eating it. Our poor lawn is brown in places but the weeds are thriving in it so if it cools down a bit will have to run the mower over it. Finished the back of the orange cardigan and have started one front. Everyone have a cool day. xx





Xiang said:


> Tell him that you can't stand the smell of cooking food, and you can only handle salad, unless he would like to cook something! ???????? xoxoxo


Time for him to cook over an open fire outside. Then he'll realize hot hot it is.
My DD keeps asking for a barbeque and I keep handing her the barbeque tongs and tell her to get on with it. :sm08:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> At least our flies are considerate enough, not to land in our drinks; but we also put covers over our cups, if it looks like it might be necessary! ????????????


We have beer beetles here. That's not their real name, but tell any Canadian that there are beer beetles around and they'll be pulling out covers for their drinks.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Darn, have to use the mower even when the grass is brown. Amazing how the weeds do not need moisture to flourish. I am imagining a beautiful orange baby sweater. I do not ever remember seeing one that color.


DD just ran the mower over the lawn for the same reason. The grass has stopped growing but the weeds haven't.
I haven't seen an orange baby sweater either.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Jacky our lawn is totally brown even the weeds have given up.
> 
> Had a great time yesterday the orchestra recitals were great and gs2 really enjoyed playing. Not many interesting craft stalls just a few jewellery, Italian shoes (not sure what craft that comes under) and some hand knitted toys. There wasn't cream times either, but we caught up with some old friends and spent a pleasant afternoon.
> 
> Then back to DDs for a bbq with the other grandparents. DSILs Mum had a new hip 3 weeks ago and she is doing very well. DSILs had is going to make me a dealgan spindle and he says he still wants to make me a spinning wheel!
> 
> Coinccedentally the postman has just brought me a book on spinning.
> 
> KnitWIt and Chaus here this morning but it will be just a relaxing morning planning our next team project and getting some of our own stuff done.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


'

I'm sure the orchestra recitals would have been great.
Most Italian shoes are handmade leather. At least the ones that I have are.
I saw a few of those Dealgan spindles at the Port Hope Fibre festival. I didn't know what they were at the time.
If your DSIL gets into making spinning wheels, he'll have a lot of business. I've been told that a lot of the spinning wheel producers have retired and only a dozen are left.
Which book on spinning did you get?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, having a cooked meal today as DH will get fed up of salad every day so have to ring the changes. Not really looking forward to cooking or eating it. Our poor lawn is brown in places but the weeds are thriving in it so if it cools down a bit will have to run the mower over it. Finished the back of the orange cardigan and have started one front. Everyone have a cool day. xx


I'd love to have a salad meal, but DD really is a carnivore. I've mentioned there is some resemblance to feeding the raptors at the Toronto zoo.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Thatâs terrible waste of wine, make some covers....quick. Your photos are great!
> My friends have been to see the hall, said it was great. Last time I was in there was when my DD graduated, a happy day. Enjoy your holiday. Xx


Time to put your wine in a Contigo container :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Some pictures from yesterday


Wonderful pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> End of a very hot day. We had a very nice dinner in the garden, without too many midges about. Boys are in bed, yes still here. They definitely do not want to sleep, canât blame them. I off up to bed to watch something on tv that is not a cartoon. The boys have now discovered David Attenborough & want to watch his series when they can.
> My DD is going on a school trip tomorrow with her sonâs class. They are going to Greenwich to visit the Painted Hall, itâs a beautiful place. They have been renovating the painted ceiling, using scaffolding. The
> Public have been allowed up to see the work. Now itâs finished it seems that all the local children are visiting. I will try to put up some pictures, if it doesnât work look up The painted hall, Greenwich.


Those are beautiful pictures. What a special place.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That's good to hear, I am hoping that there are many more out, by now! It will be wonderful, when I hear that they are all safely out, and getting medical treatment, in the hospital!


The fifth boy is out this morning. More monsoon rain fell overnight, so their decision to bring the boys out seems to be the right one.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm a day late but congratulations Pam and Ric, and hoping you have many more years together.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Same here, I get bad enough, when it has only happened once!???? I can always try and get across there, Ange .... we could go together, to blast a whole group of people who are in charge of the doling out of medications! ????????


CBD was being sold at booths at the Lakeshore Festival on July 1st. They had signs all over their booth.
You'd have problems getting opioids up here though, they're trying to crack down on the amounts that are being dispensed because of misuse and because the teens are getting into them. One of the fellows at work who had broken his back, used to have a container of oxycotin in his unlocked desk.


----------



## nitz8catz

Grandfather clock has told me I'm late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> End of a very hot day. We had a very nice dinner in the garden, without too many midges about. Boys are in bed, yes still here. They definitely do not want to sleep, canât blame them. I off up to bed to watch something on tv that is not a cartoon. The boys have now discovered David Attenborough & want to watch his series when they can.
> My DD is going on a school trip tomorrow with her sonâs class. They are going to Greenwich to visit the Painted Hall, itâs a beautiful place. They have been renovating the painted ceiling, using scaffolding. The
> Public have been allowed up to see the work. Now itâs finished it seems that all the local children are visiting. I will try to put up some pictures, if it doesnât work look up The painted hall, Greenwich.


Fabulous, I really must get down there to see that, thanks for the 'heads up'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thank you for the information on the painted hall, should be worth a visit.
> 
> Hehehe, your mention of not too many midges makes me think of all the flies here, it's really horrible. We've poured away two glasses of wine so far because of them landing in it.


Nice mental picture of you trying to sober up all those drunk flies!! You need a baby cup with a lid to drink your wine!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Some pictures from yesterday


Lovely pictures, glad you are having a nice relaxing time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Hot and humid again.
> Shopping, banking and chores done on the weekend, and redid my latest project as I couldn't get it over my head easily once it was converted to in the round.
> Mum and I did go to see the latest Jurassic movie. I don't know how much she got out of the movie as she is 85% deaf, but she is the one who wanted to go. I'd like them to create a new storyline, instead of repeating storylines, but the acting was good, and the effects.


Good to hear what you thought of JP, can't decide what to see tomorrow but may do that!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Time to put your wine in a Contigo container :sm01:


Just bought another Contigo cup that keeps drinks cold or hot as required for Liv. Can't get them over here, just like my Dawg sandals, I have to pay postage from the US!! They are brilliant though, use mine several times every day - and night!!


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone!! Very hot again here today, about 209'C I think. So glad they are getting those little guys out of that cave, good luck to them all. Managed Zumba this morning, although it was hot, eight fans around the hall again today!! Now I am all showered and ready for work this afternoon, via the library! Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have beer beetles here. That's not their real name, but tell any Canadian that there are beer beetles around and they'll be pulling out covers for their drinks.


I think Aussies would understand that one also! hahaha


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Time for him to cook over an open fire outside. Then he'll realize hot hot it is.
> My DD keeps asking for a barbeque and I keep handing her the barbeque tongs and tell her to get on with it. :sm08:


Dinner wasn't too bad although a bit warm. Might have tried to get DH to cook it but didn't want to spoil a nice but of fillet steak. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone!! Very hot again here today, about 209'C I think. So glad they are getting those little guys out of that cave, good luck to them all. Managed Zumba this morning, although it was hot, eight fans around the hall again today!! Now I am all showered and ready for work this afternoon, via the library! Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx


Now that is way too hot. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> CBD was being sold at booths at the Lakeshore Festival on July 1st. They had signs all over their booth.
> You'd have problems getting opioids up here though, they're trying to crack down on the amounts that are being dispensed because of misuse and because the teens are getting into them. One of the fellows at work who had broken his back, used to have a container of oxycotin in his unlocked desk.


It isn't just the opiods that are being severely restricted, it is all of the S8 (I think that is the correct label) medications that are being micro managed, but the wrong people are being targeted; not the people who are misusing these medications, and making things difficupt for the people who need them for pain management! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

The back of the orange cardigan and the green waiting to be assigned a pattern. xx


----------



## jinx

Yikes, that is very very hot. Hope it cools off quickly. ;^) Good job making it to zumba in the heat.


London Girl said:


> Hi everyone!! Very hot again here today, about 209'C I think. So glad they are getting those little guys out of that cave, good luck to them all. Managed Zumba this morning, although it was hot, eight fans around the hall again today!! Now I am all showered and ready for work this afternoon, via the library! Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I think we are off to Ludlow Castle today. It's where Katherine of Aragon lived with Arthur, Prince of Wales before he died and she married Henry VIII.


That should be an interesting place to visit. Looking forward to hearing about it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Some pictures from yesterday


Wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Jacky our lawn is totally brown even the weeds have given up.
> 
> Had a great time yesterday the orchestra recitals were great and gs2 really enjoyed playing. Not many interesting craft stalls just a few jewellery, Italian shoes (not sure what craft that comes under) and some hand knitted toys. There wasn't cream times either, but we caught up with some old friends and spent a pleasant afternoon.
> 
> Then back to DDs for a bbq with the other grandparents. DSILs Mum had a new hip 3 weeks ago and she is doing very well. DSILs had is going to make me a dealgan spindle and he says he still wants to make me a spinning wheel!
> 
> Coinccedentally the postman has just brought me a book on spinning.
> 
> KnitWIt and Chaus here this morning but it will be just a relaxing morning planning our next team project and getting some of our own stuff done.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Busy day for you yesterday and another today. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm a day late but congratulations Pam and Ric, and hoping you have many more years together.


Thank you, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> The back of the orange cardigan and the green waiting to be assigned a pattern. xx


Looking good! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> The back of the orange cardigan and the green waiting to be assigned a pattern. xx


Oh, that is lovely. Very nice work.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Now that is way too hot. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Ooops, where did that 0 come from!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 29'C was what I meant to type!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The back of the orange cardigan and the green waiting to be assigned a pattern. xx


That's lovely and quite trendy too!! What is the stitch between the cables? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yikes, that is very very hot. Hope it cools off quickly. ;^) Good job making it to zumba in the heat.


I think I may have exaggerated a bit there!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, work was interesting, there were just two of us where there is normally six!! Broken elbows, sciatica, holidays and one who has just rather worryingly gone AWOL!! Still, we managed ok and hopefully no complaints!! 

It's gone quite overcast here, please let that mean some rain is due to cool things down!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooops, where did that 0 come from!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 29'C was what I meant to type!! xxxx


Just kidding. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's lovely and quite trendy too!! What is the stitch between the cables? xxxx


It doesn't seem to have a name, k & p then all knit for a row, or something like that. xxxx :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, work was interesting, there were just two of us where there is normally six!! Broken elbows, sciatica, holidays and one who has just rather worryingly gone AWOL!! Still, we managed ok and hopefully no complaints!!
> 
> It's gone quite overcast here, please let that mean some rain is due to cool things down!! xxxx


It did that a bit earlier this afternoon but now we have glorious? sunshine again. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It doesn't seem to have a name, k & p then all knit for a row, or something like that. xxxx :sm12:


That sounds like what my mum used to call Cherry Stitch!! Looks great! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It did that a bit earlier this afternoon but now we have glorious? sunshine again. xxxx


It's still here, and a breeze has got up, we've actually closed the back door, gasp of horror!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's still here, and a breeze has got up, we've actually closed the back door, gasp of horror!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


We're sat here with the front door open and the windows, trouble is it's getting a bit dark it see anything in here. Just spoken to Rebecca, she's coming here when she is ready and DH is cycling to the Elan Valley for a look around and then coming up here after. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> I think we are off to Ludlow Castle today. It's where Katherine of Aragon lived with Arthur, Prince of Wales before he died and she married Henry VIII.


Love Ludlow! I think I shall have to visit that area again.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> The back of the orange cardigan and the green waiting to be assigned a pattern. xx


That looks like the pattern I gave You? I love it but my daughter doesn't ike cables. I have the yarn to knit a jacket for GS4, every pattern I find she doesn't like. Think I'll make it up for someone else.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> That looks like the pattern I gave You? I love it but my daughter doesn't ike cables. I have the yarn to knit a jacket for GS4, every pattern I find she doesn't like. Think I'll make it up for someone else.


This pattern is out of a King Cole Aran circa 1978, one of my ancient go-to aran books. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> We're sat here with the front door open and the windows, trouble is it's getting a bit dark it see anything in here. Just spoken to Rebecca, she's coming here when she is ready and DH is cycling to the Elan Valley for a look around and then coming up here after. xxxx


It will be great to see you Jacky. After we spoke we had a look around the village and took some photos. I'll share them tomorrow.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening from a much cooler London. I have been in my front garden putting in some plants & having a tidy up. I have a raised bed which I can reach. My grandsons decided that I needed company. The baby only had a nappy on, he had so much fun digging, mainly my bulbs! It ended up with the boys scrubbing my path which is made of old Victorian tiles. Imagine, water, dirt, 2 little boys they had a great time, time for a bath! They are such fun, but they exhaust me! There is talk of them going home soon?


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Love Ludlow! I think I shall have to visit that area again.


I highly recommend a trip there. I'll share pictures tomorrow.

Right now it's wine o'clock. It's lovely sitting by the door with a slight breeze


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Evening from a much cooler London. I have been in my front garden putting in some plants & having a tidy up. I have a raised bed which I can reach. My grandsons decided that I needed company. The baby only had a nappy on, he had so much fun digging, mainly my bulbs! It ended up with the boys scrubbing my path which is made of old Victorian tiles. Imagine, water, dirt, 2 little boys they had a great time, time for a bath! They are such fun, but they exhaust me! There is talk of them going home soon?


What a lovely time you're having, but it is hard work


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The fifth boy is out this morning. More monsoon rain fell overnight, so their decision to bring the boys out seems to be the right one.


There are 8 boys out now, they are hoping to get tge coadh & remaining bous out later today. The coach isn't well, so they want them out as quickly as they can do it!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> There are 8 boys out now, they are hoping to get tge coadh & remaining bous out later today. The coach isn't well, so they want them out as quickly as they can do it!


Amazing, truly hope they all survive this episode and immense kudos to all involved in the rescue!!


----------



## binkbrice

It’s been one of those days where I tried to accomplish something but didn’t get very far oh well maybe my knee will cooperate tomorrow.....not holding my breathe though!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, although when I got up it was cloudy. Rebecca coming today so something to look forward to, expect there will be lots of chat and not much knitting done. Have a great day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, although when I got up it was cloudy. Rebecca coming today so something to look forward to, expect there will be lots of chat and not much knitting done. Have a great day. xx


Hope you two have a great day together. Give one another a big hug from me. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although it is not quite so hot today. Mr P wants to go to the diy store today so I will tag along as Hobbycraft and Dunelm are next to it.


Other than that nothing planned for today although my brain is filling up with felting ideas.

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Dinner wasn't too bad although a bit warm. Might have tried to get DH to cook it but didn't want to spoil a nice but of fillet steak. xx :sm15:


That is understandable, nice steak needs to be cooked properly, so it would be enjoyed to the fullest extent!


----------



## Xiang

[London Girl]Hi everyone!! Very hot again here today, about 209'C I think. So glad they are getting those little guys out of that cave, good luck to them all. Managed Zumba this morning, although it was hot, eight fans around the hall again today!! Now I am all showered and ready for work this afternoon, via the library! Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx[/quote]



Barn-dweller said:


> Now that is way too hot. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


OMG ..... we haven't even had temperatures, anywhere near that temperature! The hottest we have had, was only about 55°C, so quite cool, in relation to your temp! ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> The back of the orange cardigan and the green waiting to be assigned a pattern. xx


Hahahaha ..... they are my colours! Some of my family were originally Irish Catholic (GREEN), then they became Protestant (ORANGE) for some reason; my maiden name was GREEN, and now I am an ORENSHAW (ORANGE)!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I think I have that the right way around! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

The pattern is lovely also, and the colours look great together! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, although when I got up it was cloudy. Rebecca coming today so something to look forward to, expect there will be lots of chat and not much knitting done. Have a great day. xx


Good morning! Lovely you will see Rebecca today, hugs for you both from me!!Cloudy and cooler here today too but \i'm sure the weather won't spoil this special day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although it is not quite so hot today. Mr P wants to go to the diy store today so I will tag along as Hobbycraft and Dunelm are next to it.
> 
> Other than that nothing planned for today although my brain is filling up with felting ideas.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xxxx


Oooh, don't let Mrs P into Hobbycraft, she'll be in there all day, even with a break for lunch!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you two have a great day together. Give one another a big hug from me. xxx


OK. The postman came yesterday, thank you, loved the card. So cute. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Lovely you will see Rebecca today, hugs for you both from me!!Cloudy and cooler here today too but \i'm sure the weather won't spoil this special day!! xxxx


Yes the sun isn't winning here yet, still cloudy and a nice comfortable temperature. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from the aforementioned grey, cloudy and cooler London! Hair trim this morning and cinema this afternoon.

Today in London there is to be a celebration of 100 years of the Royal Air Force. There is to be a big fly-past of over 100 planes over Buckingham Palace and I believe there will be a parade too! 

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> That looks like the pattern I gave You? I love it but my daughter doesn't ike cables. I have the yarn to knit a jacket for GS4, every pattern I find she doesn't like. Think I'll make it up for someone else.


Chris, if you like, I can send you the pattern I am finishing now, to see if your daughter likes it! If she doesn't, make it for yourself! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 20'C (68'F). We're cloudy but no rain is expected. We could use it. The ground between the shed and the fence is cracking.
One of the ladies at work talked to me about crocheting during lunchtime. We'd have to find some place, but booking a meeting room over lunch is fairly easy, there's usually no work meetings during lunch. And we can say it's a Health and Wellness activity. Those have been running at lunch time and include watercolour painting and macrame, so it's not a stretch.
I picked up some Lionbrand Mandala balls. And I have some easy patterns.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from the aforementioned grey, cloudy and cooler London! Hair trim this morning and cinema this afternoon.
> 
> Today in London there is to be a celebration of 100 years of the Royal Air Force. There is to be a big fly-past of over 100 planes over Buckingham Palace and I believe there will be a parade too!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That sounds like fun.
I remember when the jets used to practise over our old house. We were the largest mostly-uninhabited area before the planes reached Toronto for the Toronto Air show that is held every September. We used to get our own air show.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone!! Very hot again here today, about 209'C I think. So glad they are getting those little guys out of that cave, good luck to them all. Managed Zumba this morning, although it was hot, eight fans around the hall again today!! Now I am all showered and ready for work this afternoon, via the library! Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx





Xiang said:


> OMG ..... we haven't even had temperatures, anywhere near that temperature! The hottest we have had, was only about 55°C, so quite cool, in relation to your temp! ????????????????????????????????


55'C !!!
Isn't that an oven temperature. 
:sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

11 boys are out of the cave now, so the last one should be coming out within the hour. Yay.
By the time that Tesla's kid submarine arrives, there won't be anyone in the cave.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although it is not quite so hot today. Mr P wants to go to the diy store today so I will tag along as Hobbycraft and Dunelm are next to it.
> 
> Other than that nothing planned for today although my brain is filling up with felting ideas.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xxxx


Have fun in Hobbycraft.
We only have Michaels around here. And they're not anything like the stores in the States.
I just saw that Hobbycraft ships around the world. I could shop with you. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, although when I got up it was cloudy. Rebecca coming today so something to look forward to, expect there will be lots of chat and not much knitting done. Have a great day. xx


Have a great day together.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It's been one of those days where I tried to accomplish something but didn't get very far oh well maybe my knee will cooperate tomorrow.....not holding my breathe though!!


Maybe your knee is trying to tell you to sit and knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening from a much cooler London. I have been in my front garden putting in some plants & having a tidy up. I have a raised bed which I can reach. My grandsons decided that I needed company. The baby only had a nappy on, he had so much fun digging, mainly my bulbs! It ended up with the boys scrubbing my path which is made of old Victorian tiles. Imagine, water, dirt, 2 little boys they had a great time, time for a bath! They are such fun, but they exhaust me! There is talk of them going home soon?


Didn't they already have a mud bath?
It sounds like they are a wonderful handful.


----------



## nitz8catz

We just set up a pipe "tree" beside the house to put the hummingbird/oriole feeder on. The squirrels have been on the clothesline trying to figure out how to jump onto the pipe tree and couldn't do it.
I have a pile of seeds and cut up pecan bars on the picnic bench at the back of the yard, but these young squirrels have such a sweet tooth.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> 55'C !!!
> Isn't that an oven temperature.
> :sm06:


Hehehehe! x


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> OK. The postman came yesterday, thank you, loved the card. So cute. xx


Thanks for making the arrangements x


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, although when I got up it was cloudy. Rebecca coming today so something to look forward to, expect there will be lots of chat and not much knitting done. Have a great day. xx[/quote
> 
> Did any knitting get done? Wonderful that you and Rebecca get to spend time together.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although it is not quite so hot today. Mr P wants to go to the diy store today so I will tag along as Hobbycraft and Dunelm are next to it.
> 
> Other than that nothing planned for today although my brain is filling up with felting ideas.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xxxx


Morning. Did you find anything interesting to purchase in all those stores. My guess is a few things came home with you.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your day. Hope the movie is enjoyable and the hair trim is just what your are dreaming of.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from the aforementioned grey, cloudy and cooler London! Hair trim this morning and cinema this afternoon.
> 
> Today in London there is to be a celebration of 100 years of the Royal Air Force. There is to be a big fly-past of over 100 planes over Buckingham Palace and I believe there will be a parade too!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 20'C (68'F). We're cloudy but no rain is expected. We could use it. The ground between the shed and the fence is cracking.
> One of the ladies at work talked to me about crocheting during lunchtime. We'd have to find some place, but booking a meeting room over lunch is fairly easy, there's usually no work meetings during lunch. And we can say it's a Health and Wellness activity. Those have been running at lunch time and include watercolour painting and macrame, so it's not a stretch.
> I picked up some Lionbrand Mandala balls. And I have some easy patterns.


Morning. Knitting is indeed a healthy activity. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your day. Hope the movie is enjoyable and the hair trim is just what your are dreaming of.


The hair is fine, don't like leaving the hairdresser's with it so flat but had the hot brush out when I got home and it's fine now!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm23: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, although when I got up it was cloudy. Rebecca coming today so something to look forward to, expect there will be lots of chat and not much knitting done. Have a great day. xx


Have a great time together today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

A bit cloudy here this morning but warming up again this week into the mid-80sF. Will be off to Crochet Club at the LYS this morning. Have been doing a bit of packing. I figure if I do a little bit each day it will be done by the time I need it to be done since this is all moving at a snail's pace. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> A bit cloudy here this morning but warming up again this week into the mid-80sF. Will be off to Crochet Club at the LYS this morning. Have been doing a bit of packing. I figure if I do a little bit each day it will be done by the time I need it to be done since this is all moving at a snail's pace. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Good idea to start packing. For me things go at a snails pace and then boom everything moves and has to be done very quickly. Enjoy your meet up with the crochet club.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Good idea to start packing. For me things go at a snails pace and then boom everything moves and has to be done very quickly. Enjoy your meet up with the crochet club.


That's why we've decided to do a bit every day and hopefully be ahead of the game. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, although when I got up it was cloudy. Rebecca coming today so something to look forward to, expect there will be lots of chat and not much knitting done. Have a great day. xx[/quote
> 
> Did any knitting get done? Wonderful that you and Rebecca get to spend time together.
> 
> 
> 
> No not one stitch was done, plenty of chatter, lunch and just as we'd finished Rebecca's DH turned up all hot and sweaty so he went and had a shower and then fed him, and quick tour of the house and gardens and they've just left. A lovely day and great to see Rebecca again. xx
Click to expand...


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> No not one stitch was done, plenty of chatter, lunch and just as we'd finished Rebecca's DH turned up all hot and sweaty so he went and had a shower and then fed him, and quick tour of the house and gardens and they've just left. A lovely day and great to see Rebecca again. xx


Sounds like a good day was had by all. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No not one stitch was done, plenty of chatter, lunch and just as we'd finished Rebecca's DH turned up all hot and sweaty so he went and had a shower and then fed him, and quick tour of the house and gardens and they've just left. A lovely day and great to see Rebecca again. xx


A great day! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No not one stitch was done, plenty of chatter, lunch and just as we'd finished Rebecca's DH turned up all hot and sweaty so he went and had a shower and then fed him, and quick tour of the house and gardens and they've just left. A lovely day and great to see Rebecca again. xx


Sounds perfect!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> No not one stitch was done, plenty of chatter, lunch and just as we'd finished Rebecca's DH turned up all hot and sweaty so he went and had a shower and then fed him, and quick tour of the house and gardens and they've just left. A lovely day and great to see Rebecca again. xx


Jacky thank you so much for your lovely hospitality. We both had a great time. Jacky showed me a lot of her work, she really is a wonderful crafts woman.
DH enjoyed looking around the house and garden.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> No not one stitch was done, plenty of chatter, lunch and just as we'd finished Rebecca's DH turned up all hot and sweaty so he went and had a shower and then fed him, and quick tour of the house and gardens and they've just left. A lovely day and great to see Rebecca again. xx


Sounds like you had a great day with Rebecca and got to meet her lovely DH. xx


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> A bit cloudy here this morning but warming up again this week into the mid-80sF. Will be off to Crochet Club at the LYS this morning. Have been doing a bit of packing. I figure if I do a little bit each day it will be done by the time I need it to be done since this is all moving at a snail's pace. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


That's a good plan Pam.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds perfect!! Xxxx


It was lovely and a wonderful change. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Pictures from yesterday


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Pictures from yesterday


I thought the first one was Jacky's barn for a moment!! Very nice pictures Rebecca!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I thought the first one was Jacky's barn for a moment!! Very nice pictures Rebecca!! xxxx


Unfortunately we're not that ornate, or perhaps fortunate when it comes to painting it. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Hello everyone today has been another day of not getting much done and the showers grout is coming out somehow.......


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone today has been another day of not getting much done and the showers grout is coming out somehow.......


THAT sucks !!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone today has been another day of not getting much done and the showers grout is coming out somehow.......


Oh, no!!!! That's not right. I hope they can get it fixed quickly. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone today has been another day of not getting much done and the showers grout is coming out somehow.......


Sorry to hear that


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Resisted going into Hobbycraft yesterday as I really don't need anything at the moment. Did a bit of peg loom weaving and sorted out some fleece. I also had a very large bamboo blind delivered so now I can really think big with the felt making.

Off to the dentist for a check up in a bit and then it's supermarket and fish and chips. This evening is WI and we have someone from a animal rescue coming to talk to us.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a bit of a lie in today as tum is playing up so stayed in bed for a while (also it's nearer the loo) TMI???? Up now am feeling fragile but will sit here quietly and hope things improve. Luckily nothing to do today as there's enough food left from yesterday to chuck a meal together. Will catch up now and back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a bit of a lie in today as tum is playing up so stayed in bed for a while (also it's nearer the loo) TMI???? Up now am feeling fragile but will sit here quietly and hope things improve. Luckily nothing to do today as there's enough food left from yesterday to chuck a meal together. Will catch up now and back later. xx


Hope your tum settles quickly. Luv n hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> 11 boys are out of the cave now, so the last one should be coming out within the hour. Yay.
> By the time that Tesla's kid submarine arrives, there won't be anyone in the cave.


Isn't it wonderful? I'm so glad nodody else died! Now to wait and see if they are all ok, and can finally go home!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That's why we've decided to do a bit every day and hopefully be ahead of the game. xxxooo


Very sensible move!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No not one stitch was done, plenty of chatter, lunch and just as we'd finished Rebecca's DH turned up all hot and sweaty so he went and had a shower and then fed him, and quick tour of the house and gardens and they've just left. A lovely day and great to see Rebecca again. xx


What a wonderful, relaxing day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Pictures from yesterday


Great photos! I love the look of that top house, they have such a wonderful look about them! ????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone today has been another day of not getting much done and the showers grout is coming out somehow.......


Someone has done something wrong, I hope it doesn't get too bad! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Off to do some knitting now, I only have the collar, and front bands, to finish now, then I can wear it; and think about what I am going to make next! ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Cool start to a warm day. Still no rain in sight.
I found out yesterday that the lady at work who wanted to crochet wasn't really serious. When I presented her with yarn and hooks, she made up a bunch of excuses and got out of there fast. Oh well , I found a nice bench in a corner of the lobby and knit there. And I did start another crochet project (why???)


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Off to do some knitting now, I only have the collar, and front bands, to finish now, then I can wear it; and think about what I am going to make next! ????????


That's great. You'll be done soon.
I have most of a seamless sweater done. I used one of those cake yarns so now I'm at the point of cutting up the cakes to match the colours on the sleeves, which is why I stopped.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Isn't it wonderful? I'm so glad nodody else died! Now to wait and see if they are all ok, and can finally go home!


I heard that they have to stay in the hospital for a week because the spores from the cave take 3-7 days to affect someone. But they are starting to let the families visit them now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a bit of a lie in today as tum is playing up so stayed in bed for a while (also it's nearer the loo) TMI???? Up now am feeling fragile but will sit here quietly and hope things improve. Luckily nothing to do today as there's enough food left from yesterday to chuck a meal together. Will catch up now and back later. xx


Definitely sit quietly until you feel better. I hope you haven't caught one of the nasty bugs that are going around lately.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Resisted going into Hobbycraft yesterday as I really don't need anything at the moment. Did a bit of peg loom weaving and sorted out some fleece. I also had a very large bamboo blind delivered so now I can really think big with the felt making.
> 
> Off to the dentist for a check up in a bit and then it's supermarket and fish and chips. This evening is WI and we have someone from a animal rescue coming to talk to us.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Is the animal rescue person bringing some animals? Is Bentley going to get a brother or sister? :sm01: 
You have willpower to resist the call of fluff and yarn.
I hope the dentist doesn't hurt too much.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone today has been another day of not getting much done and the showers grout is coming out somehow.......


Oh no.
Is it all coming out or just a patch or two. That needs to be fixed before water gets behind all the tiling.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Pictures from yesterday


Nice pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No not one stitch was done, plenty of chatter, lunch and just as we'd finished Rebecca's DH turned up all hot and sweaty so he went and had a shower and then fed him, and quick tour of the house and gardens and they've just left. A lovely day and great to see Rebecca again. xx


It sounds like you all had a lovely day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's why we've decided to do a bit every day and hopefully be ahead of the game. xxxooo


Good plan. I know you already have a room full of boxes. How's Mr Ric doing?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely sit quietly until you feel better. I hope you haven't caught one of the nasty bugs that are going around lately.


So do I but I doubt it as I haven't been anywhere to catch anything. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The hair is fine, don't like leaving the hairdresser's with it so flat but had the hot brush out when I got home and it's fine now!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm23: xx


Mum always ends up fussing with her hair after leaving the hairdresser. 
It's good that you have it just right now.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself so I'm signing off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Happy fish and chips Wednesday to you. The talk about animal rescue sounds like it might be interesting.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Resisted going into Hobbycraft yesterday as I really don't need anything at the moment. Did a bit of peg loom weaving and sorted out some fleece. I also had a very large bamboo blind delivered so now I can really think big with the felt making.
> 
> Off to the dentist for a check up in a bit and then it's supermarket and fish and chips. This evening is WI and we have someone from a animal rescue coming to talk to us.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope your tum improves as the day does by. No fun to sit quietly near the loo.
quote=Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a bit of a lie in today as tum is playing up so stayed in bed for a while (also it's nearer the loo) TMI???? Up now am feeling fragile but will sit here quietly and hope things improve. Luckily nothing to do today as there's enough food left from yesterday to chuck a meal together. Will catch up now and back later. xx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Hoping the finishing work goes quickly and smoothly for you. Sometimes I have the hardest time do the last bits on a project.


Xiang said:


> Off to do some knitting now, I only have the collar, and front bands, to finish now, then I can wear it; and think about what I am going to make next! ????????


----------



## jinx

Morning. Why indeed? Some people are so hard to figure out.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Cool start to a warm day. Still no rain in sight.
> I found out yesterday that the lady at work who wanted to crochet wasn't really serious. When I presented her with yarn and hooks, she made up a bunch of excuses and got out of there fast. Oh well , I found a nice bench in a corner of the lobby and knit there. And I did start another crochet project (why???)


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your tum settles quickly. Luv n hugs xxx


Me, too, Jacky! Sending many gentle and healing hugs your way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Cool start to a warm day. Still no rain in sight.
> I found out yesterday that the lady at work who wanted to crochet wasn't really serious. When I presented her with yarn and hooks, she made up a bunch of excuses and got out of there fast. Oh well , I found a nice bench in a corner of the lobby and knit there. And I did start another crochet project (why???)


I've had that happen before. Interesting project you've started. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good plan. I know you already have a room full of boxes. How's Mr Ric doing?


Mr. Ric is doing okay. Going a little crazy trying to get his projects done, but plugging away at them and clearing and packing what he can. It's a process. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Chris, if you like, I can send you the pattern I am finishing now, to see if your daughter likes it! If she doesn't, make it for yourself! xoxoxo


Thanks for the offer, very kind of you. I will PM you. X


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Didn't they already have a mud bath?
> It sounds like they are a wonderful handful.


They seem to have a mud bath every evening, it's called helping to water the garden! We are having lots of fun with them, but they are exhausting!


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone. So pleased Rebecca got to Jackie’s, I can imagine the chatter!
Di got a call over the weekend to go for a MRI scan yesterday. I ordered transport on Monday. So yesterday I waited, waited & waited. I kept phoning the radiology dept saying I was running late, in the end I cancelled. The transport arrived at 14:20 my appt was at 14:45, I was so angry. After seemingly arguing with everyone the driver left & I had a new appt & new transport arranged! What a day. Then my DD went down with a tummy bug so I put the boys to bed. Now I have the bug. You are probably thinking does she ever stop moaning? With all that I managed to knit for an hour, something I haven’t done in ages. Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone. So pleased Rebecca got to Jackie’s, I can imagine the chatter!
Di got a call over the weekend to go for a MRI scan yesterday. I ordered transport on Monday. So yesterday I waited, waited & waited. I kept phoning the radiology dept saying I was running late, in the end I cancelled. The transport arrived at 14:20 my appt was at 14:45, I was so angry. After seemingly arguing with everyone the driver left & I had a new appt & new transport arranged! What a day. Then my DD went down with a tummy bug so I put the boys to bed. Now I have the bug. You are probably thinking does she ever stop moaning? With all that I managed to knit for an hour, something I haven’t done in ages. Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jacky! Sending many gentle and healing hugs your way. xxxooo


Thanks all, eaten a bit of dinner and now waiting to see that all remains OK. xx


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. So pleased Rebecca got to Jackie's, I can imagine the chatter!
> Di got a call over the weekend to go for a MRI scan yesterday. I ordered transport on Monday. So yesterday I waited, waited & waited. I kept phoning the radiology dept saying I was running late, in the end I cancelled. The transport arrived at 14:20 my appt was at 14:45, I was so angry. After seemingly arguing with everyone the driver left & I had a new appt & new transport arranged! What a day. Then my DD went down with a tummy bug so I put the boys to bed. Now I have the bug. You are probably thinking does she ever stop moaning? With all that I managed to knit for an hour, something I haven't done in ages. Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


Wow what is going on with the transports lately!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks all, eaten a bit of dinner and now waiting to see that all remains OK. xx


Hope everything stays okay!


----------



## binkbrice

I have called BIL’s boss and let him know what the shower did waiting to hear from him!


----------



## binkbrice

Between my knee and my left arm I am having a hard time working on my projects I am so close to having the tee done I just need to focus on it I only have about 3” left to knit on the top and then I have to knit the trim on!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon. All ok at the dentist. Done some shopping and had fish and chips, see photo.

The lady giving the talk tonight is bringing some hoglets (baby hedgehogs) alo g so I won't be bringing any of those home. X


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone today has been another day of not getting much done and the showers grout is coming out somehow.......


That's definitely not good.


----------



## SaxonLady

it's cooler today so I'm feeling a bit more human. I am still not right even after four weeks. If I tell you that I have done no knitting, sewing or reading in that time I know you'll believe me!


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> it's cooler today so I'm feeling a bit more human. I am still not right even after four weeks. If I tell you that I have done no knitting, sewing or reading in that time I know you'll believe me!


Sorry you are still not 100%. I notice the older I get the longer symptoms hang on. Hoping you will be top notch very soon.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a bit of a lie in today as tum is playing up so stayed in bed for a while (also it's nearer the loo) TMI???? Up now am feeling fragile but will sit here quietly and hope things improve. Luckily nothing to do today as there's enough food left from yesterday to chuck a meal together. Will catch up now and back later. xx


Sorry you're not well Jacky. I don't think we left a lurgy with you, we've been ok today. Feel better soon


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone today has been another day of not getting much done and the showers grout is coming out somehow.......


Oh no!! Hopefully, Mr Linky will fix that!! How is your mouth now? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a bit of a lie in today as tum is playing up so stayed in bed for a while (also it's nearer the loo) TMI???? Up now am feeling fragile but will sit here quietly and hope things improve. Luckily nothing to do today as there's enough food left from yesterday to chuck a meal together. Will catch up now and back later. xx


Hope you are feeling much better by the time you read this!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Cool start to a warm day. Still no rain in sight.
> I found out yesterday that the lady at work who wanted to crochet wasn't really serious. When I presented her with yarn and hooks, she made up a bunch of excuses and got out of there fast. Oh well , I found a nice bench in a corner of the lobby and knit there. And I did start another crochet project (why???)


As they say up North over here, there's nowt so queer as folk!! Interesting colour for your lizard!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I heard that they have to stay in the hospital for a week because the spores from the cave take 3-7 days to affect someone. But they are starting to let the families visit them now.


Yes, they've put them in quarantine but glad to hear they can see their families, that would have been too cruel not to allow that!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric is doing okay. Going a little crazy trying to get his projects done, but plugging away at them and clearing and packing what he can. It's a process. xxxooo


Good to hear you're not doing it all!! Keep plugging away, that 90 days is ticking away!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. So pleased Rebecca got to Jackie's, I can imagine the chatter!
> Di got a call over the weekend to go for a MRI scan yesterday. I ordered transport on Monday. So yesterday I waited, waited & waited. I kept phoning the radiology dept saying I was running late, in the end I cancelled. The transport arrived at 14:20 my appt was at 14:45, I was so angry. After seemingly arguing with everyone the driver left & I had a new appt & new transport arranged! What a day. Then my DD went down with a tummy bug so I put the boys to bed. Now I have the bug. You are probably thinking does she ever stop moaning? With all that I managed to knit for an hour, something I haven't done in ages. Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


I don't think you are always moaning but you certainly have plenty to moan about!! This hospital transport thing is getting ridiculous, you need to write all this down and email the top brass, if you can track them down. Now carry on letting off steam, you deserve to!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Sorry you're not well Jacky. I don't think we left a lurgy with you, we've been ok today. Feel better soon


Glad you're both OK, not sure what upset me but DH is OK as well so it must just be me. What you been up to today? At least it's been a bit cooler today if you've had the cloudy weather we've had but still very muggy. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. All ok at the dentist. Done some shopping and had fish and chips, see photo.
> 
> The lady giving the talk tonight is bringing some hoglets (baby hedgehogs) alo g so I won't be bringing any of those home. X


That looks like the perfect piece of Rock Salmon, yummy!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope you are feeling much better by the time you read this!! xxxx


I think I'm ok now, will be by Tia Maria time anyway. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## runflyski

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. All ok at the dentist. Done some shopping and had fish and chips, see photo.
> 
> The lady giving the talk tonight is bringing some hoglets (baby hedgehogs) alo g so I won't be bringing any of those home. X


Did anyone notice the beautiful plate? I love it!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> it's cooler today so I'm feeling a bit more human. I am still not right even after four weeks. If I tell you that I have done no knitting, sewing or reading in that time I know you'll believe me!


Oh dear, that doesn't sound like our Saxy at all, hope things improve dramatically over the next few days!! Healing hugs coming at you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'm ok now, will be by Tia Maria time anyway. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! Hopefully, Mr Linky will fix that!! How is your mouth now? xxxx


Yeah I just need to get hold of him. My mouth is doing better now!


----------



## binkbrice

It’s nice and hot today but a cool breeze was blowing in the shade at the park where I was sitting and knitting earlier my knee actually feels better today!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Had a bit of a lie in today as tum is playing up so stayed in bed for a while (also it's nearer the loo) TMI???? Up now am feeling fragile but will sit here quietly and hope things improve. Luckily nothing to do today as there's enough food left from yesterday to chuck a meal together. Will catch up now and back later. xx


Aren't leftovers wonderful when one needs them. Feel better soon. Xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Aren't leftovers wonderful when one needs them. Feel better soon. Xox


Thanks, yes they're great, only needed to fry up some cold potatoes and dinner was done. Still got some salad stuff left so DH can have a mixed salad sandwich for tea tomorrow. How you doing? xx


----------



## Islander

Haven't time to read. In Duncan for an appointment...a lovely warm day not a cloud in the sky. Feeling happy! Short message as on Mr J's. iPad....hate it! Xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, yes they're great, only needed to fry up some cold potatoes and dinner was done. Still got some salad stuff left so DH can have a mixed salad sandwich for tea tomorrow. How you doing? xx


HI Jacky..doing well, I,ll get back to you when I get home. you've been in my thoughts.xoxox


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> It's nice and hot today but a cool breeze was blowing in the shade at the park where I was sitting and knitting earlier my knee actually feels better today!![
> Your weather sounds like ours. Warm with a breeze made for fun knitting out on the deck. The sun shine felt very good on my achy old body.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice and hot today but a cool breeze was blowing in the shade at the park where I was sitting and knitting earlier my knee actually feels better today!![
> Your weather sounds like ours. Warm with a breeze made for fun knitting out on the deck. The sun shine felt very good on my achy old body.
> 
> 
> 
> It felt good for me too and I had a little walk so I will try and get out more and have a walk daily so I will be able to keep up next month when we go on our trip!
Click to expand...


----------



## binkbrice

Bil and his boss came and they fixed the issues so all is well!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Bil and his boss came and they fixed the issues so all is well!!


Lovely quick outcome.xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls from a cold and cloudy NE UK. I've just finished watching the World Cup. I'm disappointed but proud that we got as far as we did. Croatia seemed to dominate the ball but I fear there was some dirty playing from them. That's my opinion for what it's worth.

I went to over 60's yesterday and once again I won....$1.. Josephine my holiday purse isn't good. I've no more news this week so I'll catch up. I'm at Stephens at the moment but I'm having the weekend at home because I'm getting very tired. Love yawl....


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls from a cold and cloudy NE UK. I've just finished watching the World Cup. I'm disappointed but proud that we got as far as we did. Croatia seemed to dominate the ball but I fear there was some dirty playing from them. That's my opinion for what it's worth.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and once again I won....$1.. Josephine my holiday purse isn't good. I've no more news this week so I'll catch up. I'm at Stephens at the moment but I'm having the weekend at home because I'm getting very tired. Love yawl....


Just watched it as well, I think they were just not used to playing so many hard games in such a short time. Had to show a little interest in DH's team. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> All done


It looks wonderful Lisa. Well worth the wait. X


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I love you my Susan xxx


And I love you too my saxy


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Don't worry that's at the top of the list. We are hoping to get everything done at the same time so need to get organising, mr B is concerned about everything, I'm looking at flooring already. I think we are going to have to move out for a while, if this weather stays we will camp out in the garden!!


I wish you lived near to me. Id recommend my central heating firm that did for me. He was fantastic. With us being a small town it wouldn't do to have a bad name. Not like Jim....... He hasn't been back to clean my windows....reckon he darent.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I wish you lived near to me. Id recommend my central heating firm that did for me. He was fantastic. With us being a small town it wouldn't do to have a bad name. Not like Jim....... He hasn't been back to clean my windows....reckon he darent.


With you in waiting in some ways I don't blame him. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That looks like the perfect piece of Rock Salmon, yummy!! xxxx


It was delicious xx


----------



## PurpleFi

runflyski said:


> Did anyone notice the beautiful plate? I love it!


Thank you. I have an eclectic collection of odd plates????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. All ok at the dentist. Done some shopping and had fish and chips, see photo.
> 
> The lady giving the talk tonight is bringing some hoglets (baby hedgehogs) alo g so I won't be bringing any of those home. X


The family have a hedgehog. They rescued him last year. He has his own run and comes out in the garden at night. They feed him cat food and call him mr. Prickles. God knows where out lot got their brains from.!!!!! It's very tame. It also hibernated in his hutch. It doesn't do a lot for me. Specially when it leaves it's poo around. At least rabbits aren't too bad. I think it's easier having a dog. Did I tell you we have had a birth with the fish. We have one baby guppie.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> The family have a hedgehog. They rescued him last year. He has his own run and comes out in the garden at night. They feed him cat food and call him mr. Prickles. God knows where out lot got their brains from.!!!!! It's very tame. It also hibernated in his hutch. It doesn't do a lot for me. Specially when it leaves it's poo around. At least rabbits aren't too bad. I think it's easier having a dog. Did I tell you we have had a birth with the fish. We have one baby guppie.


congratulations, does that make you a great grandma to a guppie? xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Ive made arrangements to meet Lynn on Friday for lunch. I'm getting my hair trimmed first. Ready for my holidays. Stephen and Matthew are coming down to fit my wall lights on Friday too. 

I'll call on my way home to see Albert and take some flowers for him, then I'll go to ASDA for some groceries. Hopefully I'll have a peaceful and relaxing weekend. X


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> congratulations, does that make you a great grandma to a guppie? xx :sm23:


I think it does Jackie. It's in a little container all by itself in the main tank. It's not the size of a thumb nail, and I'm not excited about it at all. Another one died today so went to the big sea in heaven, I think...


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I think it does Jackie. It's in a little container all by itself in the main tank. It's not the size of a thumb nail, and I'm not excited about it at all. Another one died today so went to the big sea in heaven, I think...


Can't really blame you for not being too excited, don't think it would exactly turn me on either. xx


----------



## grandma susan

I might actually do some knitting this weekend. I'm going to read my emails then off to sleep. Speak soon....


----------



## binkbrice

Good night Susan!


----------



## binkbrice

Good night Barny!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I might actually do some knitting this weekend. I'm going to read my emails then off to sleep. Speak soon....


Night night, sleep tight. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Good night Barny!


Not quite going yet but will be soon. xx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Good night Susan!


Night Lisa. Nice to be talking with you in person if you get my meaning. I love your bathroom and how is little Michael.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The foundation is done - 12% complete. Second check from us due ( :sm24: ) the rest will be under the construction loan. Our current house should be ready to put on the market next week. We're still planning on being able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> The foundation is done - 12% complete. Second check from us due ( :sm24: ) the rest will be under the construction loan. Our current house should be ready to put on the market next week. We're still planning on being able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


Looking good so far. xx :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Night Lisa. Nice to be talking with you in person if you get my meaning. I love your bathroom and how is little Michael.


He is doing good getting big and starting Kindergarten next month! And I do get your meaning :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Cool start to a warm day. Still no rain in sight.
> I found out yesterday that the lady at work who wanted to crochet wasn't really serious. When I presented her with yarn and hooks, she made up a bunch of excuses and got out of there fast. Oh well , I found a nice bench in a corner of the lobby and knit there. And I did start another crochet project (why???)


So ...... is this going to be a shawl, Iwas going to ask what breed of lizard was it going to be my literal brain coming to my rescue :sm06: :sm06: , now the less dominant part of my brain has stepped in, and suggested I ask .... will this be a shawl, or something else? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Ive made arrangements to meet Lynn on Friday for lunch. I'm getting my hair trimmed first. Ready for my holidays. Stephen and Matthew are coming down to fit my wall lights on Friday too.
> 
> I'll call on my way home to see Albert and take some flowers for him, then I'll go to ASDA for some groceries. Hopefully I'll have a peaceful and relaxing weekend. X


Say Hi to Albert from me and tell him I will look after you when you come to visit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> The foundation is done - 12% complete. Second check from us due ( :sm24: ) the rest will be under the construction loan. Our current house should be ready to put on the market next week. We're still planning on being able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


Getting to look like a house now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales although still quite warm, dinner ready to go in the oven and nothing else planned so on with my aran cardigan, back and two front finished and started on the sleeves which will take what seems like ages as I'm doing both together. See you later, enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Interesting meeting last nighttalk by a very enthusiastic lady on helping wildlife in the garden. Learnt a bit about how to help hedgehogs. Zhe brought along some 4 week old hoglets, very sweet and I did quite a bit of knitting.

Nothing planned for today except buying a local paper to see if there is an article about our arts festival.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yeah I just need to get hold of him. My mouth is doing better now!


Glad your mouth is ok now and hope you can get that grouting fixed quickly!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It felt good for me too and I had a little walk so I will try and get out more and have a walk daily so I will be able to keep up next month when we go on our trip!


Where are you going? Did I miss that? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Bil and his boss came and they fixed the issues so all is well!!


Yay!! I think it pays to 'keep it in the family' if you can!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls from a cold and cloudy NE UK. I've just finished watching the World Cup. I'm disappointed but proud that we got as far as we did. Croatia seemed to dominate the ball but I fear there was some dirty playing from them. That's my opinion for what it's worth.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and once again I won....$1.. Josephine my holiday purse isn't good. I've no more news this week so I'll catch up. I'm at Stephens at the moment but I'm having the weekend at home because I'm getting very tired. Love yawl....


I agree with you about the football, our lads looked like they weren't coping with the heat as well as the Croatians, they looked quite tired! Thought our goalie was brilliant in the last two matches, even though he let two in yesterday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> The family have a hedgehog. They rescued him last year. He has his own run and comes out in the garden at night. They feed him cat food and call him mr. Prickles. God knows where out lot got their brains from.!!!!! It's very tame. It also hibernated in his hutch. It doesn't do a lot for me. Specially when it leaves it's poo around. At least rabbits aren't too bad. I think it's easier having a dog. Did I tell you we have had a birth with the fish. We have one baby guppie.


Congratulations on the baby guppy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive made arrangements to meet Lynn on Friday for lunch. I'm getting my hair trimmed first. Ready for my holidays. Stephen and Matthew are coming down to fit my wall lights on Friday too.
> 
> I'll call on my way home to see Albert and take some flowers for him, then I'll go to ASDA for some groceries. Hopefully I'll have a peaceful and relaxing weekend. X


I hope you do!! Looking forward to seeing you in August!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> The foundation is done - 12% complete. Second check from us due ( :sm24: ) the rest will be under the construction loan. Our current house should be ready to put on the market next week. We're still planning on being able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


That looks like a lovely solid construction and it's going up really quickly!! Thanksgiving, just over 4 months away? Certainly looks like you'll be in first, hope it all continues to go to plan for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all froma grey and much cooler London. It's only 18'C today, feels almost normal!!!

Had a run out in my new car yesterday, there's a couple of bits that the old car had but this one doesn't but nothing I can't live without! It's a bigger engine than the last one and really flies when you need it, love it!!

This afternoon and evening, one of my Zumba friends is having a garden party for us. Lots of Prosecco will be consumed and we'll probably get a bit raucous but I'm sure we'll have a great time with good friends!!

Catch you all tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That looks like a lovely solid construction and it's going up really quickly!! Thanksgiving, just over 4 months away? Certainly looks like you'll be in first, hope it all continues to go to plan for you!! xxxx


The way the rest of us are progressing (or not) she'll be first in by a mile. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all froma grey and much cooler London. It's only 18'C today, feels almost normal!!!
> 
> Had a run out in my new car yesterday, there's a couple of bits that the old car had but this one doesn't but nothing I can't live without! It's a bigger engine than the last one and really flies when you need it, love it!!
> 
> This afternoon and evening, one of my Zumba friends is having a garden party for us. Lots of Prosecco will be consumed and we'll probably get a bit raucous but I'm sure we'll have a great time with good friends!!
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Pleased you've got your little red devil, have a great garden party. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Sunny and humid today.
I forgot that I need swatches for the finishing class that I'm taking next week. So I'm knitting boring swatches. In Nutmeg, because it was the only colour that I had in excess.
We've hired a new person at work, so our "useful" person has to go. I liked him. He only had to be shown things once and he had it. Unfortunately, he didn't have the education to qualify for the job.
I was able to do a bit more on my Lizard at lunch yesterday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all froma grey and much cooler London. It's only 18'C today, feels almost normal!!!
> 
> Had a run out in my new car yesterday, there's a couple of bits that the old car had but this one doesn't but nothing I can't live without! It's a bigger engine than the last one and really flies when you need it, love it!!
> 
> This afternoon and evening, one of my Zumba friends is having a garden party for us. Lots of Prosecco will be consumed and we'll probably get a bit raucous but I'm sure we'll have a great time with good friends!!
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your little red devil. Just don't be a speed demon. :sm01: 
Have a great time at the garden party.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yay!! I think it pays to 'keep it in the family' if you can!!


At least the "repairman" arrives quicker.


----------



## nitz8catz

My KP is really slow. I keep getting a spinning icon and "ad.crwdcntrl.net waiting..."


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Interesting meeting last nighttalk by a very enthusiastic lady on helping wildlife in the garden. Learnt a bit about how to help hedgehogs. Zhe brought along some 4 week old hoglets, very sweet and I did quite a bit of knitting.
> 
> Nothing planned for today except buying a local paper to see if there is an article about our arts festival.


Your hedgehogs are so cute. The only thing we have with quills over here are porcupines and they aren't cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales although still quite warm, dinner ready to go in the oven and nothing else planned so on with my aran cardigan, back and two front finished and started on the sleeves which will take what seems like ages as I'm doing both together. See you later, enjoy. xx


That's where I'm stuck on my bulky sweater, but I'm just tired to trying to match the colours on the sleeves.
Good luck and I hope the sleeves are finished before you know it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So ...... is this going to be a shawl, Iwas going to ask what breed of lizard was it going to be my literal brain coming to my rescue :sm06: :sm06: , now the less dominant part of my brain has stepped in, and suggested I ask .... will this be a shawl, or something else? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It's a scarf/shawlette kind of thing
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lizard-6
I'm making it with a heavier yarn because the last time I tried to make this pattern I used the size of yarn that the designer suggested and it definitely was scarf sized. I'm hoping for a little bigger.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> He is doing good getting big and starting Kindergarten next month! And I do get your meaning :sm02:


Kindergarten! Time flies.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> The foundation is done - 12% complete. Second check from us due ( :sm24: ) the rest will be under the construction loan. Our current house should be ready to put on the market next week. We're still planning on being able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


Looking good. It'll be up in no time at all.
I hope your current house sells quickly. How's the market in your area?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I think it does Jackie. It's in a little container all by itself in the main tank. It's not the size of a thumb nail, and I'm not excited about it at all. Another one died today so went to the big sea in heaven, I think...


Guppies aren't the cuddliest of pets.
I did have some Oranda goldfish (The big ones with the fancy tails) They at least responded to me being in the room. Actually they were all stomach and knew that I was the one that fed them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Looking good. It'll be up in no time at all.
> I hope your current house sells quickly. How's the market in your area?


Better than ours I hope. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ive made arrangements to meet Lynn on Friday for lunch. I'm getting my hair trimmed first. Ready for my holidays. Stephen and Matthew are coming down to fit my wall lights on Friday too.
> 
> I'll call on my way home to see Albert and take some flowers for him, then I'll go to ASDA for some groceries. Hopefully I'll have a peaceful and relaxing weekend. X


I hope you have a nice weekend, it sounds like you'll have a busy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going. They're doing repairs to the parking garage at work and if I don't get in early, I won't get one of the reduced number of spaces. It's going to be hot today so I don't want my car sitting out in the sun.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound like our Saxy at all, hope things improve dramatically over the next few days!! Healing hugs coming at you!! xxxx


thanks Londy. I have the twins for a few hours today then their Mum is cooking me pasta. She always makes too much.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> congratulations, does that make you a great grandma to a guppie? xx :sm23:


Innocent bystander.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Congratulations on the baby guppy!!! xxxx


Only you could have found that card!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good to hear you're not doing it all!! Keep plugging away, that 90 days is ticking away!! xxxx


I know!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I don't think you are always moaning but you certainly have plenty to moan about!! This hospital transport thing is getting ridiculous, you need to write all this down and email the top brass, if you can track them down. Now carry on letting off steam, you deserve to!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Bil and his boss came and they fixed the issues so all is well!!


That is great!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> The foundation is done - 12% complete. Second check from us due ( :sm24: ) the rest will be under the construction loan. Our current house should be ready to put on the market next week. We're still planning on being able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


Great start, Jeanette! Wishing you a speedy sale on your current house. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all froma grey and much cooler London. It's only 18'C today, feels almost normal!!!
> 
> Had a run out in my new car yesterday, there's a couple of bits that the old car had but this one doesn't but nothing I can't live without! It's a bigger engine than the last one and really flies when you need it, love it!!
> 
> This afternoon and evening, one of my Zumba friends is having a garden party for us. Lots of Prosecco will be consumed and we'll probably get a bit raucous but I'm sure we'll have a great time with good friends!!
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you're enjoying your new car. Have fun this afternoon and evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> The way the rest of us are progressing (or not) she'll be first in by a mile. xxxx :sm16:


No kidding!!! xxxooo :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's a scarf/shawlette kind of thing
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lizard-6
> I'm making it with a heavier yarn because the last time I tried to make this pattern I used the size of yarn that the designer suggested and it definitely was scarf sized. I'm hoping for a little bigger.


It's going to be great when it's finished. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Cool start to a warm day. Still no rain in sight.
> I found out yesterday that the lady at work who wanted to crochet wasn't really serious. When I presented her with yarn and hooks, she made up a bunch of excuses and got out of there fast. Oh well , I found a nice bench in a corner of the lobby and knit there. And I did start another crochet project (why???)


That was so thoughtful of you.. It's sad that she didn't accept your offer.


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, what is wrong with this picture? A free spirited lady with a new car that really flies drinking a lot of posecco and driving home in a raucous mood. :^)


London Girl said:


> Good morning all froma grey and much cooler London. It's only 18'C today, feels almost normal!!!
> 
> Had a run out in my new car yesterday, there's a couple of bits that the old car had but this one doesn't but nothing I can't live without! It's a bigger engine than the last one and really flies when you need it, love it!!
> 
> This afternoon and evening, one of my Zumba friends is having a garden party for us. Lots of Prosecco will be consumed and we'll probably get a bit raucous but I'm sure we'll have a great time with good friends!!
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

So often the "qualified person" has the education for the job, but not the intelligence to apply their education. Mr. Wonderful would come home from work upset because the engineer told him to do this or that. The book said it was possible to do this or that, but in reality it was impossible.
Swatches are so much fun, NOT.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Sunny and humid today.
> I forgot that I need swatches for the finishing class that I'm taking next week. So I'm knitting boring swatches. In Nutmeg, because it was the only colour that I had in excess.
> We've hired a new person at work, so our "useful" person has to go. I liked him. He only had to be shown things once and he had it. Unfortunately, he didn't have the education to qualify for the job.
> I was able to do a bit more on my Lizard at lunch yesterday.


----------



## binkbrice

Knitcrate yarn surprise for July!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Knitcrate yarn surprise for July!


Oooooh, pretty! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Interesting colors. Cannot wait to see them worked up.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Knitcrate yarn surprise for July!


That looks lovely x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. . Spent the day making some felt and I seem to have ordered some Polwarth wool tops to make even more felt.

Here's a photo of my lovely phlox in full flower.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> congratulations, does that make you a great grandma to a guppie? xx :sm23:


That guppie is special... makes sure it doesn't get eaten! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. . Spent the day making some felt and I seem to have ordered some Polwarth wool tops to make even more felt.
> 
> Here's a photo of my lovely phlox in full flower.


Good morning from the Island Josephine!
They are beautiful....how tall do they get? Perennial right? I still have that bag of lovely white Polwarth that we played with and had so many giggles with at the cabin. You're correct it would make lovely felt!
xoxox


----------



## jinx

Lovely phlox and lovely photo.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. . Spent the day making some felt and I seem to have ordered some Polwarth wool tops to make even more felt.
> 
> Here's a photo of my lovely phlox in full flower.


----------



## Islander

We've had a lot of rain until recently so I'm perfecting my water drop photos. Next stage is to get another flower to reflect in them... I'm working on it!


----------



## jinx

Sounds lovely. Waiting for pictures. And a beautiful picture appeared.


Islander said:


> We've had a lot of rain until recently so I'm perfecting my water drop photos. Next stage is to get another flower to reflect in them... I'm working on it!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Lovely phlox and lovely photo.


Good morning Jinx, how are you today! How is the garden that you and Lily have? xox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Knitcrate yarn surprise for July!


That's a nice surprise, I'm sure you will have something wonderful in mind for it! xoxo


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Good morning Jinx, how are you today! How is the garden that you and Lily have? xox


Morning. Lilly's mom, Flo, bought annuals at a bargain.. She got what she paid for. I have a small space filled with perennials that bloom one after the other. The annuals are to fill in the gaps. This year only two of the many annuals survived. However Lilly does not mind. She was watering and digging in the garden yesterday and had a grand time. Of course the daffodils she dug up and replanted probably were not not too happy.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Your hedgehogs are so cute. The only thing we have with quills over here are porcupines and they aren't cute.


Hedge hogs are quiet little things, I think I could have a rapport with one though as long as it would look at me...it's the eyes! I grew up with every animal under the sun as my Mom had a post op recovery in our home in the 60's for a local vet. When surgery clinic was done they came to us. It was a fantastic learning experience that included cleaning up after them as well.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Lilly's mom, Flo, bought annuals at a bargain.. She got what she paid for. I have a small space filled with perennials that bloom one after the other. The annuals are to fill in the gaps. This year only two of the many annuals survived. However Lilly does not mind. She was watering and digging in the garden yesterday and had a grand time. Of course the daffodils she dug up and replanted probably were not not too happy.


And you will both always remember the time she replanted her Grandma's daffodil's fondly! My day lily buds are just getting ready to burst, I've never had so many stems on them as this year... I think it's because they get sun now.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh dear, what is wrong with this picture? A free spirited lady with a new car that really flies drinking a lot of posecco and driving home in a raucous mood. :^)


I have an image of the "red baron" lace scarf flying out the window behind her and KP bumper stickers so people move over when they see her coming! :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Where are you going? Did I miss that? xxxx


We are going to Pigeon Forge again for 3 days right after school starts.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Guppies aren't the cuddliest of pets.
> I did have some Oranda goldfish (The big ones with the fancy tails) They at least responded to me being in the room. Actually they were all stomach and knew that I was the one that fed them.


I've had black Oranda's, they are like barking puppy dogs for food! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Knitcrate yarn surprise for July!


Love it. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We've had a lot of rain until recently so I'm perfecting my water drop photos. Next stage is to get another flower to reflect in them... I'm working on it!


Lovely in its own right. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I have an image of the "red baron" lace scarf flying out the window behind her and KP bumper stickers so people move over when they see her coming! :sm15:


Great image, wish I had some red yarn. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hey we've got some wet stuff coming from the sky, I think it's called rain. I'm sure I heard the grass slurping when I looked out. It smells lovely outside at the moment. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island Josephine!
> They are beautiful....how tall do they get? Perennial right? I still have that bag of lovely white Polwarth that we played with and had so many giggles with at the cabin. You're correct it would make lovely felt!
> xoxox


Phlox are about 30 inches tall. Looking forward to felting with the Polwarth. Might even do a bit of drop spinning with it. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey we've got some wet stuff coming from the sky, I think it's called rain. I'm sure I heard the grass slurping when I looked out. It smells lovely outside at the moment. xx


Love the smell of summer rain. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> We are going to Pigeon Forge again for 3 days right after school starts.


Wave to our new house in Tellico Village on your way through.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. . Spent the day making some felt and I seem to have ordered some Polwarth wool tops to make even more felt.
> 
> Here's a photo of my lovely phlox in full flower.


It is lovely! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. . Spent the day making some felt and I seem to have ordered some Polwarth wool tops to make even more felt.
> 
> Here's a photo of my lovely phlox in full flower.


Oh that is lovely!!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> We've had a lot of rain until recently so I'm perfecting my water drop photos. Next stage is to get another flower to reflect in them... I'm working on it!


That's amazing!!


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> Wave to our new house in Tellico Village on your way through.


Okay will do!


----------



## binkbrice

I finished the first sleeve last night so hopefully will finish it tonight!


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Okay will do!


You will be the closest when you head through Knoxville -- if you see signs for Farragut, Loudon or Lenoir City, that would be the direction to get to Tellico Village.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. . Spent the day making some felt and I seem to have ordered some Polwarth wool tops to make even more felt.
> 
> Here's a photo of my lovely phlox in full flower.


Beautiful


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a trying to be sunny Wales but they say we will be getting heavy rain this afternoon so might get wet coming back from shopping. Gave up on knitting two sleeves together as I must have turned after just one sleeve and got in a right mess so have put that one on a spare needle and finishing them one by one. See you all later, have a lovely day, hope you've recovered June from yesterday :sm15: :sm15: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather cloudy but very busy Surrey. President Trump and a load of military helicopters have arrived, no, not to have a look at my felt but to visit the military academy with Theresa May. The academy is at the end of the High Street. We are now a no fly zone for the duration of his visit so planes taking off from Heathrow will have to go in a different direction.

I'm just going to carry on with some more felt making today. Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your little red devil. Just don't be a speed demon. :sm01:
> Have a great time at the garden party.


Thank you, I won't and I did!! The time went far too quickly, it was a glorious evening and the food and drink just kept coming! Then the music was on and everyone was up dancing, it was lovely. Left my little red devil there overnight and have just got back from picking it up. Everything all tidied up and put away over there, you'd never know there'd been a party there!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's a scarf/shawlette kind of thing
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lizard-6
> I'm making it with a heavier yarn because the last time I tried to make this pattern I used the size of yarn that the designer suggested and it definitely was scarf sized. I'm hoping for a little bigger.


That's going to be really pretty!! I am on the garter stitch for another blanket. When that is done I really must tackle something less boring!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Guppies aren't the cuddliest of pets.
> I did have some Oranda goldfish (The big ones with the fancy tails) They at least responded to me being in the room. Actually they were all stomach and knew that I was the one that fed them.


Must have been all male!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Only you could have found that card!


Isn't it staggering what you can find on the 'net?!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh dear, what is wrong with this picture? A free spirited lady with a new car that really flies drinking a lot of posecco and driving home in a raucous mood. :^)


Haha, Oh no, non, niet, nein!! Shared a taxi and collected her by bus this morning!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Knitcrate yarn surprise for July!


Oooh, lush!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 20'C (68'F). It's hazy out there, but it's not cloud. It's smoke from forest fires hours to the north of us. It will keep us a little cooler than originally forecast, which I don't mind as the original forecast was in the 30s.
Today may be Friday the 13th, but drivers were particularly crazy yesterday. I had one woman stop her car on a 4 lane roadway, on top of a bridge, to get out of her car and go around and close the opposite back door. I was the car directly behind. She didn't use her signals or make any other indication that she was stopping other than to put her brakes on and open the door. She was lucky I didn't hit her or the door of her car.
There was a trunk sale at Knit Night last night. Of course I bought yarn. One of them was a colour on lace weight yarn that I had been waiting to come into the yarn store. And I got a complementary colour to go with it.

And I'm still getting the "waiting for adcrwdcntrl.net" on KP. It's really annoying.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. . Spent the day making some felt and I seem to have ordered some Polwarth wool tops to make even more felt.
> 
> Here's a photo of my lovely phlox in full flower.


Just gorgeous!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We've had a lot of rain until recently so I'm perfecting my water drop photos. Next stage is to get another flower to reflect in them... I'm working on it!


Magic, well done!! We could do with some of that rain, my garden is gasping!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Lilly's mom, Flo, bought annuals at a bargain..  She got what she paid for. I have a small space filled with perennials that bloom one after the other. The annuals are to fill in the gaps. This year only two of the many annuals survived. However Lilly does not mind. She was watering and digging in the garden yesterday and had a grand time. Of course the daffodils she dug up and replanted probably were not not too happy.


 :sm09: Hopefully they will recover by the time they need to and what a precious memory for you! I've had the same trouble with my annuals, my gd planted them for me so I'm desperate for them to survive but they're not happy at all!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's going to be really pretty!! I am on the garter stitch for another blanket. When that is done I really must tackle something less boring!!!


I have some big projects sitting in bags beside my chair. I'm on vacation for the next two weeks. Maybe I can get some of them done. 
And no, I'm not going anywhere except day trips. Still trying to sort out my finances.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I won't and I did!! The time went far too quickly, it was a glorious evening and the food and drink just kept coming! Then the music was on and everyone was up dancing, it was lovely. Left my little red devil there overnight and have just got back from picking it up. Everything all tidied up and put away over there, you'd never know there'd been a party there!!


Nice setting.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hedge hogs are quiet little things, I think I could have a rapport with one though as long as it would look at me...it's the eyes! I grew up with every animal under the sun as my Mom had a post op recovery in our home in the 60's for a local vet. When surgery clinic was done they came to us. It was a fantastic learning experience that included cleaning up after them as well.


Ideal, you got 'pets' but never had a chance to get bored with them!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy but very busy Surrey. President Trump and a load of military helicopters have arrived, no, not to have a look at my felt but to visit the military academy with Theresa May. The academy is at the end of the High Street. We are now a no fly zone for the duration of his visit so planes taking off from Heathrow will have to go in a different direction.
> 
> I'm just going to carry on with some more felt making today. Happy Friday everyone. xx


Probably the best idea.
I remember the mass of security and police when I was in England and Obama visited.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have an image of the "red baron" lace scarf flying out the window behind her and KP bumper stickers so people move over when they see her coming! :sm15:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Love your imagination!! I must admit, I feel very 'racy' zooming along in her!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a trying to be sunny Wales but they say we will be getting heavy rain this afternoon so might get wet coming back from shopping. Gave up on knitting two sleeves together as I must have turned after just one sleeve and got in a right mess so have put that one on a spare needle and finishing them one by one. See you all later, have a lovely day, hope you've recovered June from yesterday :sm15: :sm15: xx


Did you end up with the dreaded siamese sleeves?
You could send some of that rain our way. My ground is hard and cracked.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> We are going to Pigeon Forge again for 3 days right after school starts.


Oh how lovely for you, that is one place I'd like to visit!! What are your DS & DD doing with themselves now? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> You will be the closest when you head through Knoxville -- if you see signs for Farragut, Loudon or Lenoir City, that would be the direction to get to Tellico Village.


It sounds like you and Binky with be "almost" neighbours. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I finished the first sleeve last night so hopefully will finish it tonight!


You're doing better than I am. I've got a sweater with partial sleeves because I got tired of trying to match the stripes.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey we've got some wet stuff coming from the sky, I think it's called rain. I'm sure I heard the grass slurping when I looked out. It smells lovely outside at the moment. xx


Ihope it's headed this way, I think we are due thunderstoms tonight but they've said that before and nothing much happened!! Enjoy the smell of the rain in the garden!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a trying to be sunny Wales but they say we will be getting heavy rain this afternoon so might get wet coming back from shopping. Gave up on knitting two sleeves together as I must have turned after just one sleeve and got in a right mess so have put that one on a spare needle and finishing them one by one. See you all later, have a lovely day, hope you've recovered June from yesterday :sm15: :sm15: xx


Yep, I'm alive and kicking after a great time thank you! I have tried that two-sleeves thing and also got in a terrible mess, maybe it's just not for us!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Phlox are about 30 inches tall. Looking forward to felting with the Polwarth. Might even do a bit of drop spinning with it. Xxxx


I was looking for Polwarth in the local fibre store in Port Hope but she only had Merino and Blue Faced Leicester.
Enjoy your felting and spinning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've had black Oranda's, they are like barking puppy dogs for food! xoxo


They are. Mine were orange and white. They really did acrobatics trying to get my attention.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy but very busy Surrey. President Trump and a load of military helicopters have arrived, no, not to have a look at my felt but to visit the military academy with Theresa May. The academy is at the end of the High Street. We are now a no fly zone for the duration of his visit so planes taking off from Heathrow will have to go in a different direction.
> 
> I'm just going to carry on with some more felt making today. Happy Friday everyone. xx


Enjoy your felt making and have a lovely day! I have nothing to say re Mr Trump's visit!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hedge hogs are quiet little things, I think I could have a rapport with one though as long as it would look at me...it's the eyes! I grew up with every animal under the sun as my Mom had a post op recovery in our home in the 60's for a local vet. When surgery clinic was done they came to us. It was a fantastic learning experience that included cleaning up after them as well.


That sounds like my mum's family. They didn't have a veterinarian post op, but they did bring home every hurt animal that they found. They had a squirrel, a turtle and a turkey all living in the house.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 20'C (68'F). It's hazy out there, but it's not cloud. It's smoke from forest fires hours to the north of us. It will keep us a little cooler than originally forecast, which I don't mind as the original forecast was in the 30s.
> Today may be Friday the 13th, but drivers were particularly crazy yesterday. I had one woman stop her car on a 4 lane roadway, on top of a bridge, to get out of her car and go around and close the opposite back door. I was the car directly behind. She didn't use her signals or make any other indication that she was stopping other than to put her brakes on and open the door. She was lucky I didn't hit her or the door of her car.
> There was a trunk sale at Knit Night last night. Of course I bought yarn. One of them was a colour on lace weight yarn that I had been waiting to come into the yarn store. And I got a complementary colour to go with it.
> 
> And I'm still getting the "waiting for adcrwdcntrl.net" on KP. It's really annoying.


Wow, that's really gorgeous!! Watch out for more mad people on the road!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We've had a lot of rain until recently so I'm perfecting my water drop photos. Next stage is to get another flower to reflect in them... I'm working on it!


That is a lovely picture. I've added it to the screensaver pictures that show on my computer.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Probably the best idea.
> I remember the mass of security and police when I was in England and Obama visited.


I think he is having tea with the Queen at Windsor Castle so I guess it will be an exact repeat of the day we visited Windsor!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's really gorgeous!! Watch out for more mad people on the road!! xxx


And all the motorcycles go to Port Dover on Friday the 13th so I'll be watching out for them as well.


----------



## London Girl

Right, that's me caught up! We had DGD overnight after school so I need to go and get milady's room ready! Have a lovely day everyone, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

DD and I will be going to an open studio tomorrow for the lady I know who dyes the Gobsmacked yarn cakes. She doesn't have air conditioning. This will be fun.
I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great Friday the 13th.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Magic, well done!! We could do with some of that rain, my garden is gasping!! xxxx


Come over here, just been caught in a torrential downpour on the way home from shopping. Think it's stopped now and just had some thunder. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> DD and I will be going to an open studio tomorrow for the lady I know who dyes the Gobsmacked yarn cakes. She doesn't have air conditioning. This will be fun.
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great Friday the 13th.


Oh dear, take a couple of fans?!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Did you end up with the dreaded siamese sleeves?
> You could send some of that rain our way. My ground is hard and cracked.


No just forgot to do two of the same rows and turned after one, so gave up. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your felt making and have a lovely day! I have nothing to say re Mr Trump's visit!! xxxx


I could say lots but it would probably be censored. xxxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Probably the best idea.
> I remember the mass of security and police when I was in England and Obama visited.


It must be the same protocol the world around. Mr. Wonderful was on his once in a lifetime trip to Australia. President Bush and a few more world leaders were having a meeting in Sydney. He was stuck in Brisbane and could not fly to the other planned destinations.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I have some big projects sitting in bags beside my chair. I'm on vacation for the next two weeks. Maybe I can get some of them done.
> And no, I'm not going anywhere except day trips. Still trying to sort out my finances.


Day trip to Camberley? Xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a trying to be sunny Wales but they say we will be getting heavy rain this afternoon so might get wet coming back from shopping. Gave up on knitting two sleeves together as I must have turned after just one sleeve and got in a right mess so have put that one on a spare needle and finishing them one by one. See you all later, have a lovely day, hope you've recovered June from yesterday :sm15: :sm15: xx


Morning. Sorry your dual sleeves did not work out for you this time. Glad you have accomplished your shopping even though it rained. Sure the rain will make the grass grow.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Happy Friday the 13th to you and your felting project.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy but very busy Surrey. President Trump and a load of military helicopters have arrived, no, not to have a look at my felt but to visit the military academy with Theresa May. The academy is at the end of the High Street. We are now a no fly zone for the duration of his visit so planes taking off from Heathrow will have to go in a different direction.
> 
> I'm just going to carry on with some more felt making today. Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Probably the best idea.
> I remember the mass of security and police when I was in England and Obama visited.


Like that but this time he brought 3 Osprey heli/plane things with him. I am sure they came in through my window they were so low. X


----------



## jinx

That was a wise move. The party sounds lovely and enjoyable.


London Girl said:


> Haha, Oh no, non, niet, nein!! Shared a taxi and collected her by bus this morning!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Great yarn colors.
You wonder if some drivers even realize how dangerous they are. We experienced the same thing years ago. Came over the top of a hill found a car stopped with it's lights out. Mr. Wonderful was forced to take the other lane and slam on the brakes. Scary enough that we remember it to this day.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 20'C (68'F). It's hazy out there, but it's not cloud. It's smoke from forest fires hours to the north of us. It will keep us a little cooler than originally forecast, which I don't mind as the original forecast was in the 30s.
> Today may be Friday the 13th, but drivers were particularly crazy yesterday. I had one woman stop her car on a 4 lane roadway, on top of a bridge, to get out of her car and go around and close the opposite back door. I was the car directly behind. She didn't use her signals or make any other indication that she was stopping other than to put her brakes on and open the door. She was lucky I didn't hit her or the door of her car.
> There was a trunk sale at Knit Night last night. Of course I bought yarn. One of them was a colour on lace weight yarn that I had been waiting to come into the yarn store. And I got a complementary colour to go with it.
> 
> And I'm still getting the "waiting for adcrwdcntrl.net" on KP. It's really annoying.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh how lovely for you, that is one place I'd like to visit!! What are your DS & DD doing with themselves now? xxxx


Well, come on over when we get to Tellico Village, TN and we'll take you there.


----------



## jinx

Maybe our grand daughters jinx the flowers when they planted them. I only have 2 unhealthy marigold left out of the entire lot that were planted.


London Girl said:


> :sm09: Hopefully they will recover by the time they need to and what a precious memory for you! I've had the same trouble with my annuals, my gd planted them for me so I'm desperate for them to survive but they're not happy at all!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry your dual sleeves did not work out for you this time. Glad you have accomplished your shopping even though it rained. Sure the rain will make the grass grow.


I don't want it to grow just get green again. xx :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you and Binky with be "almost" neighbours. :sm17:


We're actually a lot closer where we live now than where we'll be after we move.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, take a couple of fans?!! xxxx


Better than dying wool in the cold rain!


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> You're doing better than I am. I've got a sweater with partial sleeves because I got tired of trying to match the stripes.


I have seen several sweaters with solid colored sleeves with a striped body. As knitters we know why that is used as a design feature.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I won't and I did!! The time went far too quickly, it was a glorious evening and the food and drink just kept coming! Then the music was on and everyone was up dancing, it was lovely. Left my little red devil there overnight and have just got back from picking it up. Everything all tidied up and put away over there, you'd never know there'd been a party there!!


Glad you had such a wonderful time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a trying to be sunny Wales but they say we will be getting heavy rain this afternoon so might get wet coming back from shopping. Gave up on knitting two sleeves together as I must have turned after just one sleeve and got in a right mess so have put that one on a spare needle and finishing them one by one. See you all later, have a lovely day, hope you've recovered June from yesterday :sm15: :sm15: xx


We had 86F here yesterday. Thankfully it's supposed to be a little cooler today (81F), but popping back up over the weekend. In the 80sF through next week. A bit too warm for me but at least it's sunshine rather than rain. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I could say lots but it would probably be censored. xxxx


You'd probably be sent to the attic!!
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Day trip to Camberley? Xx


Wouldn't that be something!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 20'C (68'F). It's hazy out there, but it's not cloud. It's smoke from forest fires hours to the north of us. It will keep us a little cooler than originally forecast, which I don't mind as the original forecast was in the 30s.
> Today may be Friday the 13th, but drivers were particularly crazy yesterday. I had one woman stop her car on a 4 lane roadway, on top of a bridge, to get out of her car and go around and close the opposite back door. I was the car directly behind. She didn't use her signals or make any other indication that she was stopping other than to put her brakes on and open the door. She was lucky I didn't hit her or the door of her car.
> There was a trunk sale at Knit Night last night. Of course I bought yarn. One of them was a colour on lace weight yarn that I had been waiting to come into the yarn store. And I got a complementary colour to go with it.
> 
> And I'm still getting the "waiting for adcrwdcntrl.net" on KP. It's really annoying.


Beautiful yarn! Sorry about the crazy lady on the highway yesterday. She's lucky she didn't get hit. Have a safe day traveling today. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, come on over when we get to Tellico Village, TN and we'll take you there.


So tempting........!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have some big projects sitting in bags beside my chair. I'm on vacation for the next two weeks. Maybe I can get some of them done.
> And no, I'm not going anywhere except day trips. Still trying to sort out my finances.


Have a great couple of weeks away from work! You deserve the time off. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Better than dying wool in the cold rain!


 :sm24: xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> So tempting........!! xxxx


I hope so.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wouldn't that be something!! xxxx


Talking of which, fancy coming over anytime soon xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 20'C (68'F). It's hazy out there, but it's not cloud. It's smoke from forest fires hours to the north of us. It will keep us a little cooler than originally forecast, which I don't mind as the original forecast was in the 30s.
> Today may be Friday the 13th, but drivers were particularly crazy yesterday. I had one woman stop her car on a 4 lane roadway, on top of a bridge, to get out of her car and go around and close the opposite back door. I was the car directly behind. She didn't use her signals or make any other indication that she was stopping other than to put her brakes on and open the door. She was lucky I didn't hit her or the door of her car.
> There was a trunk sale at Knit Night last night. Of course I bought yarn. One of them was a colour on lace weight yarn that I had been waiting to come into the yarn store. And I got a complementary colour to go with it.
> 
> And I'm still getting the "waiting for adcrwdcntrl.net" on KP. It's really annoying.


That is a gorgeous color!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Talking of which, fancy coming over anytime soon xxxx


I certainly do my lovely but am pretty choc-a-block until the beginning of August, what with Butlins etc. Let me know what you have free then? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I certainly do my lovely but am pretty choc-a-block until the beginning of August, what with Butlins etc. Let me know what you have free then? xxxx


Will do xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. . Spent the day making some felt and I seem to have ordered some Polwarth wool tops to make even more felt.
> 
> Here's a photo of my lovely phlox in full flower.


Beautiful


----------



## linkan

Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


And very Happy Anniversary to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


Congratulations, have a great weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Congratulations. That is sure something to celebrate.


linkan said:


> Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## linkan

Thanks everyone ! Love you gals????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone ! Love you gals????


Love you back! ???????????? xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Must have been all male!! xxxx


You have such wit! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I could say lots but it would probably be censored. xxxx


ditto...xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone ! Love you gals????


Happy anniversary to you both xxxcc


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


Happy Anniversary Angela, enjoy your celebration movie and dinner with your honey. xoxo


----------



## linkan

????????????


----------



## linkan

We are doing his favorite thing now that he's home. 
Laying in bed watching cartoons lol.
He tells everyone that's his favorite part of the day. ???? such a teddy bear!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh how lovely for you, that is one place I'd like to visit!! What are your DS & DD doing with themselves now? xxxx


It's a lovely place with lots to do!
Nothing much still looking for work.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you and Binky with be "almost" neighbours. :sm17:


When we visit Pigeon Forge she will be real close, and it will over all be a little closer than right now.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> You're doing better than I am. I've got a sweater with partial sleeves because I got tired of trying to match the stripes.


It's a baby sweater and I ran into that problem with the second sleeve and ended up having to cut the yarn and they still don't match bummer....


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> We're actually a lot closer where we live now than where we'll be after we move.


Oh are we I thought you where on the other side of Chicago which is six hours for us and Pigeon Forge is 4 1/2 how far will you be?


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


Happy anniversary, enjoy the movie on Sunday, what do you think you will see?


----------



## lifeline

We're back home now, got home yesterday afternoon at about 4 o'clock. It was a lovely break, but glad to be back in my own bed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. The sun has found it's way back to us after all the torrential rain we had yesterday. Finished one sleeve and gone back and found where I was on the second one and am plodding up that one. Got a bit engrossed in the tennis yesterday, men's semi-finals, first one went on until about 8 last night, the last set ended up about 26-24. Then they started the second semi which went on until 11 pm and they have to come back and finish today. Will catch up, see you soon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> We're back home now, got home yesterday afternoon at about 4 o'clock. It was a lovely break, but glad to be back in my own bed.


Glad you're home safely, did you visit anywhere else after I saw you or did you just have a lazy few days? xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you're home safely, did you visit anywhere else after I saw you or did you just have a lazy few days? xx


We went to Kington and Knighton, both were disappointing. Knighton had promises of being interesting because of part of the town being in Wales and the other in England and because of Offa's dike but they just didn't make the most of these elements. Maybe they have tried in the past to get tourist revenue from them and failed or they like to keep them selves to them selves, I don't know. Perhaps I'm being unkind, there was an Offas dike visitors center and a mark on a footpath where you could stand with one foot in Wales, the other in England. But no sign post to them,we came across the visitors center by accident and a local told us about the Welsh/English border. Whoops that's all a bit boring!
We also went to Berrington Hall, another NT place, bought raspberries fresh from their garden, yummy!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> We went to Kington and Knighton, both were disappointing. Knighton had promises of being interesting because of part of the town being in Wales and the other in England and because of Offa's dike but they just didn't make the most of these elements. Maybe they have tried in the past to get tourist revenue from them and failed or they like to keep them selves to them selves, I don't know. Perhaps I'm being unkind, there was an Offas dike visitors center and a mark on a footpath where you could stand with one foot in Wales, the other in England. But no sign post to them,we came across the visitors center by accident and a local told us about the Welsh/English border. Whoops that's all a bit boring!
> We also went to Berrington Hall, another NT place, bought raspberries fresh from their garden, yummy!


We're a very modest breed, we don't like to boast :sm09: :sm16: Anyway sounds as though you saw quite a bit and got your raspberries so not a bad outcome. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Did not get round to anything much yesterday except I watched several videos on various types of felt making and renewed my bus pass at the library.

An equally exciting day ahead after I've got my act together and had a shower.

Happy Bastille Day to all who celebrate. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


Congratulations to you both and I wish you many more happy years together!! My mum and dad would have been married 81 years tomorrow, St Swithin's Day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We are doing his favorite thing now that he's home.
> Laying in bed watching cartoons lol.
> He tells everyone that's his favorite part of the day. ???? such a teddy bear!


That's so sweet and very relaxing, I should think!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. The sun has found it's way back to us after all the torrential rain we had yesterday. Finished one sleeve and gone back and found where I was on the second one and am plodding up that one. Got a bit engrossed in the tennis yesterday, men's semi-finals, first one went on until about 8 last night, the last set ended up about 26-24. Then they started the second semi which went on until 11 pm and they have to come back and finish today. Will catch up, see you soon. xx


Saw a little bit of that tennis yesterday, between other programmes, those guys must have been exhausted but nice to see they had a little cwtch afterwards!!

Didn't get a drop of rain yesterday and we really, really need it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a yet again hot and sunny London, 27'C today! 

Have just taken DGD home, it was nice to have her on her own for a change and I think DGS enjoyed being home alone for a couple of hours, very grown up!! DGD's mum is taking her out for a girly shopping trip this afternoon for doing so well in her SATS, we're all proud of her!!

Not sure what I'll be doing for the rest of the day so I shall be popping in and out of here.see you later!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Im staying home this weekend. I ned to catch up to myself. Ive done some washing. I went with lynn for some lunch yesterday and we had a really good chin wag. Stephen and Matthew came doen to my house last night and fitted new wall lights for me and mended the unit door that fell off the dishwasher. Im not too hopeful that it will stay mended. We think the wood has swollen.!!! Im intending to cath up on here then maybe do some knitting. Love you all/


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Say Hi to Albert from me and tell him I will look after you when you come to visit. xx


He knows that Josephine. Cos hes with me all the time. Even in dreams. I cant wait until I see you. I have a little prob with my return tickets, nothing much. JustI havent got them. ahahah...I have to pick them up with a code number from the station to be able to come home. (Just saying).


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Congratulations on the baby guppy!!! xxxx


I love it. xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> He knows that Josephine. Cos hes with me all the time. Even in dreams. I cant wait until I see you. I have a little prob with my return tickets, nothing much. JustI havent got them. ahahah...I have to pick them up with a code number from the station to be able to come home. (Just saying).


I had to do that last time I went to Camberley but it all went pretty smoothly! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> We're back home now, got home yesterday afternoon at about 4 o'clock. It was a lovely break, but glad to be back in my own bed.


Glad you had a lovely time away! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a lovely time away! xxxooo


Thanks, now doing all the washing. The weather is perfect for getting it dry.

I just found a bag of chocolate in the car that has turned to liquid. It's now in the fridge solidifying


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thanks, now doing all the washing. The weather is perfect for getting it dry.
> 
> I just found a bag of chocolate in the car that has turned to liquid. It's now in the fridge solidifying


A gooey mess but will still taste good. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 20'C (68'F). It's hazy out there, but it's not cloud. It's smoke from forest fires hours to the north of us. It will keep us a little cooler than originally forecast, which I don't mind as the original forecast was in the 30s.
> Today may be Friday the 13th, but drivers were particularly crazy yesterday. I had one woman stop her car on a 4 lane roadway, on top of a bridge, to get out of her car and go around and close the opposite back door. I was the car directly behind. She didn't use her signals or make any other indication that she was stopping other than to put her brakes on and open the door. She was lucky I didn't hit her or the door of her car.
> There was a trunk sale at Knit Night last night. Of course I bought yarn. One of them was a colour on lace weight yarn that I had been waiting to come into the yarn store. And I got a complementary colour to go with it.
> 
> And I'm still getting the "waiting for adcrwdcntrl.net" on KP. It's really annoying.


Wow. The colours in that wool. Wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


Congratulations. Enjoy your day. xxxxx


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Happy anniversary, enjoy the movie on Sunday, what do you think you will see?


I want to see skyscraper , but he hasn't seen Jurassic world yet so that's what it will be. Our plans have changed to next weekend since he has had to work all weekend and i have developed a nasty ear infection. Probably from the pool. And i can't do the peroxide in the ear thing because I'm allergic to peroxide. But it's cool... Everyday we are together is a celebration to us anyway. He use to tell me that we would make everyone sick with our love lol... I told y'all... Teddy bear !


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's so sweet and very relaxing, I should think!! xx


Its our nightly routine. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> He knows that Josephine. Cos hes with me all the time. Even in dreams. I cant wait until I see you. I have a little prob with my return tickets, nothing much. JustI havent got them. ahahah...I have to pick them up with a code number from the station to be able to come home. (Just saying).


No probs we can sort that or you could just stay here forever. Xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I want to see skyscraper , but he hasn't seen Jurassic world yet so that's what it will be. Our plans have changed to next weekend since he has had to work all weekend and i have developed a nasty ear infection. Probably from the pool. And i can't do the peroxide in the ear thing because I'm allergic to peroxide. But it's cool... Everyday we are together is a celebration to us anyway. He use to tell me that we would make everyone sick with our love lol... I told y'all... Teddy bear !


Aaaaaaawwwwwwww!!! Wonderful, keep it going, bleurghhhh!! Just kidding!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Aaaaaaawwwwwwww!!! Wonderful, keep it going, bleurghhhh!! Just kidding!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hehehe :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Hello I finally finished the baby sweater ....well almost I still have to weave in the ends


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Hello I finally finished the baby sweater ....well almost I still have to weave in the ends


It looks great! Well done!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hello I finally finished the baby sweater ....well almost I still have to weave in the ends


That's really pretty Lisa, love that yarn!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Aaaaaaawwwwwwww!!! Wonderful, keep it going, bleurghhhh!! Just kidding!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Don't know what they are any more. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Hello I finally finished the baby sweater ....well almost I still have to weave in the ends


That's great, I've had that type of yarn, love the way the coloured bits almost look like flowers. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hoping the finishing work goes quickly and smoothly for you. Sometimes I have the hardest time do the last bits on a project.


Thanks the finishing off is going quite well :sm08: so far!!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hoping the finishing work goes quickly and smoothly for you. Sometimes I have the hardest time do the last bits on a project.


Thanks, it is going very wel. xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

A follow up to an earlier discussion:

https://www.texasmonthly.com/podcast/six-ways-say-pecan-one-thats-right/


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the offer, very kind of you. I will PM you. X


Ok! If your dd does not like the pattern on the back, it can always be replaced with a different pattern. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> it's cooler today so I'm feeling a bit more human. I am still not right even after four weeks. If I tell you that I have done no knitting, sewing or reading in that time I know you'll believe me!


Are you any better yet? I hope you are! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Hello I finally finished the baby sweater ....well almost I still have to weave in the ends


It looks awesome Lisa totally doesn't matter that the sleeves are different. I think it gives it character. I love it.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Are you any better yet? I hope you are! xoxoxo


I'll ditto that ! You've were sick far too long.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I want to see skyscraper , but he hasn't seen Jurassic world yet so that's what it will be. Our plans have changed to next weekend since he has had to work all weekend and i have developed a nasty ear infection. Probably from the pool. And i can't do the peroxide in the ear thing because I'm allergic to peroxide. But it's cool... Everyday we are together is a celebration to us anyway. He use to tell me that we would make everyone sick with our love lol... I told y'all... Teddy bear !


What ever you see and whenever, you will do it together and that's the important thing.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> It looks awesome Lisa totally doesn't matter that the sleeves are different. I think it gives it character. I love it.


Agreed


----------



## binkbrice

Thanks everybody I just get nervous that maybe other people don’t see it the way we do and appreciate it for what it is a lovingly hand knit sweater!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Thanks everybody I just get nervous that maybe other people don't see it the way we do and appreciate it for what it is a lovingly hand knit sweater!


It's beautiful. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another busy day of just messing about. I am really enjoying having some me time. Although I am lining up some courses that I want to take.

Happy Sunday everyone. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning from a cloudy/sunny Wales, our heatwave is definitely over in this part of the country, back to unpredictable, anything could happen weather. Hope to get my other sleeve finished today then just the sewing up and button band to do then have to sort out my next pattern. Have printed it off but not all the pattern fitted on the pages, decreased the print size and some paged printed and others didn't so now have to sort out what to use from whichever page. Will give it a go if not will find another pattern. Have a peaceful Sunday, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> A follow up to an earlier discussion:
> 
> https://www.texasmonthly.com/podcast/six-ways-say-pecan-one-thats-right/


I call them *pe*cans!!! :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Thanks everybody I just get nervous that maybe other people don't see it the way we do and appreciate it for what it is a lovingly hand knit sweater!


Then we don't worry about them, you did it _your_ way, like Frankie!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a cloudy/sunny Wales, our heatwave is definitely over in this part of the country, back to unpredictable, anything could happen weather. Hope to get my other sleeve finished today then just the sewing up and button band to do then have to sort out my next pattern. Have printed it off but not all the pattern fitted on the pages, decreased the print size and some paged printed and others didn't so now have to sort out what to use from whichever page. Will give it a go if not will find another pattern. Have a peaceful Sunday, see you later. xx


That sounds like a gutty job but if you finish up with a pattern you can use, then it will be worth it!! Very hot again here today, fed up with it now!! Have a good Sunday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot (30'C) and sunny day here in London! Too hot for me!! Going grocery shopping shortly then the rest of the day is my own but lots of odds and ends I should attend to with, hopefully, time for some sewing later.

Have a good one everybody, lots of love from Londy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I call them *pe*cans!!! :sm09: :sm16:


Me too as in pea-cans. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, Its another sunny ho day for us up on the NE coast of UK. Im loving it. Ive got nothing planned today. Wish I could get into something. Its so unlike me not to have some kind of hobby. I really hope this passes, but its taking its time. All of you have a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady

so sweet. So wearable.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Are you any better yet? I hope you are! xoxoxo


Physically I'm fine, apart from lack of exercise causing problems, but I obviously had some kind of mental breakdown and my brain is telling me to relax. So nothing is getting done. I think it might take some time. I have a big event coming up in 3 weeks so all I have to push myself to do is walk every day.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'll ditto that ! You've were sick far too long.


I said the camel's back was breaking. It broke.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a cloudy/sunny Wales, our heatwave is definitely over in this part of the country, back to unpredictable, anything could happen weather. Hope to get my other sleeve finished today then just the sewing up and button band to do then have to sort out my next pattern. Have printed it off but not all the pattern fitted on the pages, decreased the print size and some paged printed and others didn't so now have to sort out what to use from whichever page. Will give it a go if not will find another pattern. Have a peaceful Sunday, see you later. xx


The sky is pure blue and the sun is very hot. It is Sea Sunday, so I should be marching along the promenade and onto the pier. I shall go, but walk before the march starts, at my own pace, and be there for the service - poppies in the sea.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a gutty job but if you finish up with a pattern you can use, then it will be worth it!! Very hot again here today, fed up with it now!! Have a good Sunday!! xxxx


Good morning. We're having another very hot day here again today (92F or more). Way too warm for me. Have a bit of grocery shopping to do and have the laundry going now (really early but won't heat up the house too much this way). Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Me too as in pea-cans. xxxx


I say it pea-cons. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Physically I'm fine, apart from lack of exercise causing problems, but I obviously had some kind of mental breakdown and my brain is telling me to relax. So nothing is getting done. I think it might take some time. I have a big event coming up in 3 weeks so all I have to push myself to do is walk every day.


I'm glad you're feeling better and do what your brain is telling you to do - relax. Sending you many healing and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Been making more felt. When I wore my arms out I used my legs.. and I can knit at the same timeð


----------



## wendyacz

Very inventive, well done!


----------



## PurpleFi

wendyacz said:


> Very inventive, well done!


Thank you????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Been making more felt. When I wore my arms out I used my legs.. and I can knit at the same timeð


Talk about multi-tasking. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been playing on my laptop most of the day. Marg came up and we had a cup of tea. Tomorrow is s and b. Marg is going to the dentists so I shall go on my own if I want to. It depends on weather I can be bothered or n0t. Im getting so lazy. Ive just had a wondefuk bath with my smellies in thatI got for Chricstmas. Im now in pjs and enjoying the sun through the window.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Ive been playing on my laptop most of the day. Marg came up and we had a cup of tea. Tomorrow is s and b. Marg is going to the dentists so I shall go on my own if I want to. It depends on weather I can be bothered or n0t. Im getting so lazy. Ive just had a wondefuk bath with my smellies in thatI got for Chricstmas. Im now in pjs and enjoying the sun through the window.


Nice you are in your PJs. And enjoy tomorrow whatever you decide to do


----------



## grandma susan

Hi rebecca. how are you? are you still coming to see me ?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Ive been playing on my laptop most of the day. Marg came up and we had a cup of tea. Tomorrow is s and b. Marg is going to the dentists so I shall go on my own if I want to. It depends on weather I can be bothered or n0t. Im getting so lazy. Ive just had a wondefuk bath with my smellies in thatI got for Chricstmas. Im now in pjs and enjoying the sun through the window.


Sounds like a lovely day and now you're sitting there enjoying the sun and smelling lovely. xx :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Me too as in pea-cans. xxxx


Yep! But we're not Texans so we are probably wrong!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its another sunny ho day for us up on the NE coast of UK. Im loving it. Ive got nothing planned today. Wish I could get into something. Its so unlike me not to have some kind of hobby. I really hope this passes, but its taking its time. All of you have a good day.


Think of it as resting, relaxing, chilling time. You'll start something when you're ready!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Physically I'm fine, apart from lack of exercise causing problems, but I obviously had some kind of mental breakdown and my brain is telling me to relax. So nothing is getting done. I think it might take some time. I have a big event coming up in 3 weeks so all I have to push myself to do is walk every day.


Why am I not surprised?!! If that isn't telling you to ditch some stuff, I don't know what will sweetie!!! Hope the exercise is helping you mentally and physically and looking forward to seeing your normal happy and rested self soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're having another very hot day here again today (92F or more). Way too warm for me. Have a bit of grocery shopping to do and have the laundry going now (really early but won't heat up the house too much this way). Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


Eeew, that's over 33'C, 3 more than we have, it's just too much isn't it?!! Let's hope we both cool down a little bit very soon before we melt!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Been making more felt. When I wore my arms out I used my legs.. and I can knit at the same timeð


Do tell how you make the felt!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive been playing on my laptop most of the day. Marg came up and we had a cup of tea. Tomorrow is s and b. Marg is going to the dentists so I shall go on my own if I want to. It depends on weather I can be bothered or n0t. Im getting so lazy. Ive just had a wondefuk bath with my smellies in thatI got for Chricstmas. Im now in pjs and enjoying the sun through the window.


DH is also in his PJs, too hot to wear proper clothes!! Glad you have some sun through the window!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Do tell how you make the felt!! xxxx


I'll give you a lesson. I'm also in my pjs xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep! But we're not Texans so we are probably wrong!! xxxx


Probably but from the recording they don't seem to know either, it seems to change according to which part of the state you're from. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Eeew, that's over 33'C, 3 more than we have, it's just too much isn't it?!! Let's hope we both cool down a little bit very soon before we melt!! xxxx


Way too warm for us here in this part of our state. We just don't usually get that hot, but every now and then during July and August it will head up there for a few days. Supposed to cool back down in the low 80sF by the end of the week. That works for me! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
> And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
> Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


Cute picture xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
> And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
> Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


She's adorable!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
> And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
> Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


Strange I didn't think it felt as hot today.....but I didn't step foot outside either :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

I have been knitting like crazy to get this tank done but I still have to do the arm borders and the neck and lace at bottom!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperature reached 30 here yesterday and that is hot for the UK and it's going to be the same again today. Creative chaos here this morning so I will catch up with you later.

Happy Monday xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
> And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
> Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


How gorgeous!!! She will love that purse to pieces, I know!! My DGD is also heavily into Descendants, we got her a doll for her birthday that changes from a blonde to the purple hair? She's a little long in the tooth for that, I guess but happy for her to stay a little girl as long as she wants to!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperature reached 30 here yesterday and that is hot for the UK and it's going to be the same again today. Creative chaos here this morning so I will catch up with you later.
> 
> Happy Monday xx


Hope you can all cope with the heat and the chaos! I am going to Zumba shortly and it's already 26'C here, I must be nuts but will be absent for the next two Mondays so I shall 'bite the bullet'!! Have fun!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales, temperature normal and quite pleasant. Determined to finish my cardigan today. Got the front bands done yesterday, just the collar band to do. Waiting for my car to be picked up to have it's annual medical, DH has gone to see if he can get some positives on one of our interested viewers, I think they have accepted an offer on theirs but they are offering us less than the other interested party who haven't got a buyer for theirs yet. What to do. DH wants to wait I'm ready to cut and run. My poor little brain is whirling, so will bury myself in my knitting and see what happens. Have a good day, enjoy the sunshine those who have it, we've lost ours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales, temperature normal and quite pleasant. Determined to finish my cardigan today. Got the front bands done yesterday, just the collar band to do. Waiting for my car to be picked up to have it's annual medical, DH has gone to see if he can get some positives on one of our interested viewers, I think they have accepted an offer on theirs but they are offering us less than the other interested party who haven't got a buyer for theirs yet. What to do. DH wants to wait I'm ready to cut and run. My poor little brain is whirling, so will bury myself in my knitting and see what happens. Have a good day, enjoy the sunshine those who have it, we've lost ours. xx


Is it fingers crossed time? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hope you can all cope with the heat and the chaos! I am going to Zumba shortly and it's already 26'C here, I must be nuts but will be absent for the next two Mondays so I shall 'bite the bullet'!! Have fun!! xxxx


Yes you are nuts but you will enjoy it. Xxx


----------



## lifeline

Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hi rebecca. how are you? are you still coming to see me ?


Sending you a PM


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> How gorgeous!!! She will love that purse to pieces, I know!! My DGD is also heavily into Descendants, we got her a doll for her birthday that changes from a blonde to the purple hair? She's a little long in the tooth for that, I guess but happy for her to stay a little girl as long as she wants to!! xxxx


I've no idea what 'descendants' are, I assumed it was a typo in linkie's post but realise it must be a toy 'fad'


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales, temperature normal and quite pleasant. Determined to finish my cardigan today. Got the front bands done yesterday, just the collar band to do. Waiting for my car to be picked up to have it's annual medical, DH has gone to see if he can get some positives on one of our interested viewers, I think they have accepted an offer on theirs but they are offering us less than the other interested party who haven't got a buyer for theirs yet. What to do. DH wants to wait I'm ready to cut and run. My poor little brain is whirling, so will bury myself in my knitting and see what happens. Have a good day, enjoy the sunshine those who have it, we've lost ours. xx


Hope you get a good report from DH.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperature reached 30 here yesterday and that is hot for the UK and it's going to be the same again today. Creative chaos here this morning so I will catch up with you later.
> 
> Happy Monday xx


Hope creative chaos is a quiet affair. Take it easy this afternoon


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


Hope you find a remedy and are better soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


Oh dear, hope she suggests more investigations into all these migraines they seem to happen way too often and as you say you don't even have to be stressed to get them. Keep at them until they try something else. xx


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you find a remedy and are better soon.


Thank you, I'm going to ask if I can be referred to an alternative remedy thing like reflexology


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hope you get a good report from DH.


No report whatsoever. The boss wasn't in so DH is now leaving it 'til Wed. when she is. The girls in the office would have been quite capable of sorting out our queries but no he had to leave it ''til Wed. Anyone for a lamping party? xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, hope she suggests more investigations into all these migraines they seem to happen way too often and as you say you don't even have to be stressed to get them. Keep at them until they try something else. xx


Yes they do happen too frequently. I used maybe get one once a month or every other month. But since the monthlies stopped they come more frequently and the ones on my eyes started after that, never had them before!


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> No report whatsoever. The boss wasn't in so DH is now leaving it 'til Wed. when she is. The girls in the office would have been quite capable of sorting out our queries but no he had to leave it ''til Wed. Anyone for a lamping party? xx


Oh no and you are left with a feeling of frustration


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Thank you, I'm going to ask if I can be referred to an alternative remedy thing like reflexology


I hope you get a specific diagnosis so they and you know what to do next.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> With you in waiting in some ways I don't blame him. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


Methinks he might know our Susan by reputation!???????????? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> congratulations, does that make you a great grandma to a guppie? xx :sm23:


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Why am I not surprised?!! If that isn't telling you to ditch some stuff, I don't know what will sweetie!!! Hope the exercise is helping you mentally and physically and looking forward to seeing your normal happy and rested self soon!! xxxx


The main part of my workload is ditched, but it all has to gradually go. ATM I can do none of it, so if things don't improve it may all just get dropped!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I'll give you a lesson. I'm also in my pjs xx


Mine are too warm. I'm in a vest.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
> And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
> Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


She's very purple!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I think it does Jackie. It's in a little container all by itself in the main tank. It's not the size of a thumb nail, and I'm not excited about it at all. Another one died today so went to the big sea in heaven, I think...


One of my DD's has a tank of fish! It began when her MIL offered a tank, including the fish, to my SIL, and much to DD's dismay, he accepted the gift. The ended up getting a larger tank, because the fish kept dying, and now they are all surviving, and the little shark fish has actually begun growing! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


Maybe it's just the heavy air and heat. Good luck for tomorrow morning.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> No report whatsoever. The boss wasn't in so DH is now leaving it 'til Wed. when she is. The girls in the office would have been quite capable of sorting out our queries but no he had to leave it ''til Wed. Anyone for a lamping party? xx


ooh yes. I could wake up for one of those. Can I throw my DH in the ring?


----------



## SaxonLady

Yesterday was this year's last Shakespeare in the park, so now we have to find a home for 10 8' x 4' stage blocks! There is something to be said for arranged marriages. I picked this one myself!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Looking good so far. xx :sm24:


I agree. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales although still quite warm, dinner ready to go in the oven and nothing else planned so on with my aran cardigan, back and two front finished and started on the sleeves which will take what seems like ages as I'm doing both together. See you later, enjoy. xx





nitz8catz said:


> That's where I'm stuck on my bulky sweater, but I'm just tired to trying to match the colours on the sleeves.
> Good luck and I hope the sleeves are finished before you know it.


My jacket is now sowen together, and I have begun the collar and front bands, so I am nearing the end of a long haul! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's a scarf/shawlette kind of thing
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lizard-6
> I'm making it with a heavier yarn because the last time I tried to make this pattern I used the size of yarn that the designer suggested and it definitely was scarf sized. I'm hoping for a little bigger.


That shawl has an interesting look, but I won't be making one of them. I will leave the making of it, to you! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Kindergarten! Time flies.


My DD4 is hoping that time flies a little faster, for the second half of the year; her twins will be 4 in December, and they will begin Kindergaten in the beginning of next year! She will possibly spend the first few free days, wondering what the heck she is going to do with her newly gained, spare time! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> My DD4 is hoping that time flies a little faster, for the second half of the year; her twins will be 4 in December, and they will begin Kindergaten in the beginning of next year! She will possibly spend the first few free days, wondering what the heck she is going to do with her newly gained, spare time! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Wow,how time does fly,if you had asked me how old the twins are going to be at their next birthday I would have said 2!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Knitcrate yarn surprise for July!


That looks so nice, what will it be, when you have made it! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. . Spent the day making some felt and I seem to have ordered some Polwarth wool tops to make even more felt.
> 
> Here's a photo of my lovely phlox in full flower.


And this is another flower, that I would love to grow again; but our temperatures are so different to what they were, when I grew them previously! :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Lilly's mom, Flo, bought annuals at a bargain.. She got what she paid for. I have a small space filled with perennials that bloom one after the other. The annuals are to fill in the gaps. This year only two of the many annuals survived. However Lilly does not mind. She was watering and digging in the garden yesterday and had a grand time. Of course the daffodils she dug up and replanted probably were not not too happy.


I hope they recover and flower, despite Lilly's gardening prowess! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> How gorgeous!!! She will love that purse to pieces, I know!! My DGD is also heavily into Descendants, we got her a doll for her birthday that changes from a blonde to the purple hair? She's a little long in the tooth for that, I guess but happy for her to stay a little girl as long as she wants to!! xxxx


I use to play barbie dolls with my youngest sister Donna till i was 15.
We had a massive collection lol.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hedge hogs are quiet little things, I think I could have a rapport with one though as long as it would look at me...it's the eyes! I grew up with every animal under the sun as my Mom had a post op recovery in our home in the 60's for a local vet. When surgery clinic was done they came to us. It was a fantastic learning experience that included cleaning up after them as well.


What a wonderful learning experience that would have been! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> I've no idea what 'descendants' are, I assumed it was a typo in linkie's post but realise it must be a toy 'fad'


It's movies about the original Disney stories.. The Descendants of snow white , Cinderella .. And so on.. I really like them too. I watch them with her all the time lol.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> ooh yes. I could wake up for one of those. Can I throw my DH in the ring?


Bring whoever needs lamping, we'll have an 'open house' lamping party. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> She's very purple!


Just like her Nonna ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday was this year's last Shakespeare in the park, so now we have to find a home for 10 8' x 4' stage blocks! There is something to be said for arranged marriages. I picked this one myself!


Lmao ! Saxy you crack me up, thank God for you.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> My DD4 is hoping that time flies a little faster, for the second half of the year; her twins will be 4 in December, and they will begin Kindergaten in the beginning of next year! She will possibly spend the first few free days, wondering what the heck she is going to do with her newly gained, spare time! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Gracious! Already 4 ! Seems like yesterday.


----------



## linkan

Dd2 feel asleep at the wheel this morning and totaled her car . She is fine, nothing but some bruising from the seat belt and air bag. She put it in a ditch.
I'm just happy she's okay but she has got to start getting more sleep or change shifts. I'm really concerned with how tired she is all the time.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperature reached 30 here yesterday and that is hot for the UK and it's going to be the same again today. Creative chaos here this morning so I will catch up with you later.
> 
> Happy Monday xx


That is hot! We're going to be up to 92F again today and finally tomorrow cooling off a few temps. The house was still 75F when I got up. All the windows are open to the early morning cooler air to hopefully get it cooled down a bit before it heats up outside again. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


I'm so sorry, Rebecca! I hope the doctor can help you out. Sending you many gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Hope you get a good report from DH.


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Dd2 feel asleep at the wheel this morning and totaled her car . She is fine, nothing but some bruising from the seat belt and air bag. She put it in a ditch.
> I'm just happy she's okay but she has got to start getting more sleep or change shifts. I'm really concerned with how tired she is all the time.


Oh, no! Thankfully she's okay, but, yes, she definitely should be getting more sleep! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! Thankfully she's okay, but, yes, she definitely should be getting more sleep! xxxooo


Ditto


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Mine are too warm. I'm in a vest.


Just a vest? X


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Dd2 feel asleep at the wheel this morning and totaled her car . She is fine, nothing but some bruising from the seat belt and air bag. She put it in a ditch.
> I'm just happy she's okay but she has got to start getting more sleep or change shifts. I'm really concerned with how tired she is all the time.


She needs to take time off and spend it sleeping.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just a vest? X


I knew someone would ask that. No. Trousers don't make me hot.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Dd2 feel asleep at the wheel this morning and totaled her car . She is fine, nothing but some bruising from the seat belt and air bag. She put it in a ditch.
> I'm just happy she's okay but she has got to start getting more sleep or change shifts. I'm really concerned with how tired she is all the time.


Not good, but glad she's OK. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I knew someone would ask that. No. Trousers don't make me hot.


????????????


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


Really hope the doc can give you some help, you have been suffering for far too long!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Yes they do happen too frequently. I used maybe get one once a month or every other month. But since the monthlies stopped they come more frequently and the ones on my eyes started after that, never had them before!


...and I bet you thought they would go when the monthlies went? Life's just not fair, is it? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My DD4 is hoping that time flies a little faster, for the second half of the year; her twins will be 4 in December, and they will begin Kindergaten in the beginning of next year! She will possibly spend the first few free days, wondering what the heck she is going to do with her newly gained, spare time! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Not for long, she won't!! She'll be FREEEEEEEE - until school turns out, anyway!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I use to play barbie dolls with my youngest sister Donna till i was 15.
> We had a massive collection lol.


Didn't do you any harm, did it?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dd2 feel asleep at the wheel this morning and totaled her car . She is fine, nothing but some bruising from the seat belt and air bag. She put it in a ditch.
> I'm just happy she's okay but she has got to start getting more sleep or change shifts. I'm really concerned with how tired she is all the time.


Lucky, lucky girl, must have scared the wits out of all of you, so glad it wasn't much worse! Yep, you need to get tough with her, Momma!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I've no idea what 'descendants' are, I assumed it was a typo in linkie's post but realise it must be a toy 'fad'


I think it's a movie?


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Didn't do you any harm, did it?!! xxxx


None at all. .. It made her super happy that i would still play dolls with her.
And I'm reasonably normal.. .. Muahahahahaaaaaaa. LOL????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Lucky, lucky girl, must have scared the wits out of all of you, so glad it wasn't much worse! Yep, you need to get tough with her, Momma!!! xxxx


She lives in scottsburg with her fiance and his family. It's about 45 minutes away from me .I'm just so glad sweet pea is at her dads ! I was still terrified for her but it's an ongoing thing. I've had to talk to her on the phone to keep her awake because she wouldn't listen and stay and sleep.
My best friend growing up lost her fiance that way about a month before the wedding.
He fell asleep and hit a utility pole.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> That looks so nice, what will it be, when you have made it! :sm23: :sm23:


It's already started as a Beach ball cowl can't remember the designer but it is on Ravelry!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I think it's a movie?


It's 2 , and a series.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> It's movies about the original Disney stories.. The Descendants of snow white , Cinderella .. And so on.. I really like them too. I watch them with her all the time lol.


I new it was a movie didn't know it was about that I need to look them up!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Dd2 feel asleep at the wheel this morning and totaled her car . She is fine, nothing but some bruising from the seat belt and air bag. She put it in a ditch.
> I'm just happy she's okay but she has got to start getting more sleep or change shifts. I'm really concerned with how tired she is all the time.


Omg I'm glad she is okay!!


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> She lives in scottsburg with her fiance and his family. It's about 45 minutes away from me .I'm just so glad sweet pea is at her dads ! I was still terrified for her but it's an ongoing thing. I've had to talk to her on the phone to keep her awake because she wouldn't listen and stay and sleep.
> My best friend growing up lost her fiance that way about a month before the wedding.
> He fell asleep and hit a utility pole.


I am glad she was not injured, this time. Also glad she did not injury anyone else. As a parent all we can do is offer good advice and pray they follow that advice. Maybe the increase in insurance premiums might give her pause.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I new it was a movie didn't know it was about that I need to look them up!


I like #2 best, so does Caleigh.
The kid playing captain hooks son is a cutie. Shawna will love it !


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I am glad she was not injured, this time. Also glad she did not injury anyone else. As a parent all we can do is offer good advice and pray they follow that advice. Maybe the increase in insurance premiums might give her pause.


Not to mention she has no car now.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I like #2 best, so does Caleigh.
> The kid playing captain hooks son is a cutie. Shawna will love it !


What's it called?


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> None at all. .. It made her super happy that i would still play dolls with her.
> And I'm reasonably normal.. .. Muahahahahaaaaaaa. LOL????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> The main part of my workload is ditched, but it all has to gradually go. ATM I can do none of it, so if things don't improve it may all just get dropped!


You are wise to recognize when some or all of your workload has to be dropped. Hoping with the decreased load you feel better.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She lives in scottsburg with her fiance and his family. It's about 45 minutes away from me .I'm just so glad sweet pea is at her dads ! I was still terrified for her but it's an ongoing thing. I've had to talk to her on the phone to keep her awake because she wouldn't listen and stay and sleep.
> My best friend growing up lost her fiance that way about a month before the wedding.
> He fell asleep and hit a utility pole.


You can't go on waiting for bad news on the phone the whole time, she really needs to get to grips with thsi, for everyone's sake!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Just realised it’s days since I was on. Lots been happening. I try & catch up. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> The foundation is done - 12% complete. Second check from us due ( :sm24: ) the rest will be under the construction loan. Our current house should be ready to put on the market next week. We're still planning on being able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


Looking good!!


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> We've had a lot of rain until recently so I'm perfecting my water drop photos. Next stage is to get another flower to reflect in them... I'm working on it!


 Beautiful!


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 20'C (68'F). It's hazy out there, but it's not cloud. It's smoke from forest fires hours to the north of us. It will keep us a little cooler than originally forecast, which I don't mind as the original forecast was in the 30s.
> Today may be Friday the 13th, but drivers were particularly crazy yesterday. I had one woman stop her car on a 4 lane roadway, on top of a bridge, to get out of her car and go around and close the opposite back door. I was the car directly behind. She didn't use her signals or make any other indication that she was stopping other than to put her brakes on and open the door. She was lucky I didn't hit her or the door of her car.
> There was a trunk sale at Knit Night last night. Of course I bought yarn. One of them was a colour on lace weight yarn that I had been waiting to come into the yarn store. And I got a complementary colour to go with it.
> 
> And I'm still getting the "waiting for adcrwdcntrl.net" on KP. It's really annoying.


I really love that. X


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Ive been playing on my laptop most of the day. Marg came up and we had a cup of tea. Tomorrow is s and b. Marg is going to the dentists so I shall go on my own if I want to. It depends on weather I can be bothered or n0t. Im getting so lazy. Ive just had a wondefuk bath with my smellies in thatI got for Chricstmas. Im now in pjs and enjoying the sun through the window.


You go girl! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I'll give you a lesson. I'm also in my pjs xx


Sounds like pjs are the in thing right now.... don't tell anyone, I'm still in mine too! xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Way too warm for us here in this part of our state. We just don't usually get that hot, but every now and then during July and August it will head up there for a few days. Supposed to cool back down in the low 80sF by the end of the week. That works for me! xxxooo


It is sweltering. We've had dozens of new wild fires just today... scary. I've been smelling smoke at night enough to make me want to close the door and windows. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
> And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
> Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


You remind me of my grandmother, she loved me like you love sweet pea. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It is sweltering. We've had dozens of new wild fires just today... scary. I've been smelling smoke at night enough to make me want to close the door and windows. xoxox


Just another day or so and then a bit cooler. Sorry to hear about all the fires. Stay safe. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Been making more felt. When I wore my arms out I used my legs.. and I can knit at the same timeð


Is it better to roll it on a noodle? I used to put mine in the driveway between garbage bags and dance on it. I'll take a photo of my antique "pounders" for you when I get a chance. They were great for paper making ( breaking down the cellulose plant fibre's) .. they'd be great for felt! xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
> And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
> Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


Beautiful avatar Ang. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

It is a beautiful avatar, Angela. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales, temperature normal and quite pleasant. Determined to finish my cardigan today. Got the front bands done yesterday, just the collar band to do. Waiting for my car to be picked up to have it's annual medical, DH has gone to see if he can get some positives on one of our interested viewers, I think they have accepted an offer on theirs but they are offering us less than the other interested party who haven't got a buyer for theirs yet. What to do. DH wants to wait I'm ready to cut and run. My poor little brain is whirling, so will bury myself in my knitting and see what happens. Have a good day, enjoy the sunshine those who have it, we've lost ours. xx


Just say no! They'll come back with something better, it always worked for me! xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


I hope you're feeling better soon. xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


Could it be the heat or humidity? xoxo


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you find a remedy and are better soon.


Jeanette, you're one smart cookie, have been watching you discuss politics. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> And this is another flower, that I would love to grow again; but our temperatures are so different to what they were, when I grew them previously! :sm19: :sm19:


That's for sure, a lot of my flowers are probably frying outside today, I'm afraid to look. :sm13:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Bring whoever needs lamping, we'll have an 'open house' lamping party. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm06:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Dd2 feel asleep at the wheel this morning and totaled her car . She is fine, nothing but some bruising from the seat belt and air bag. She put it in a ditch.
> I'm just happy she's okay but she has got to start getting more sleep or change shifts. I'm really concerned with how tired she is all the time.


Oh dear, I'm glad she's ok. I can remember driving home with all the windows open after a 12 hr or more shift. I always seemed to make it home though.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Not to mention she has no car now.


The main thing is she didn't hurt herself, the car can be replaced. xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Oh dear, I'm glad she's ok. I can remember driving home with all the windows open after a 12 hr or more shift. I always seemed to make it home though.


Sometimes I would get home and wonder how I got there, back when I was working 2 jobs, I couldn't remember actually driving through some of the places I knew I had to pass


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Sometimes I would get home and wonder how I got there, back when I was working 2 jobs, I couldn't remember actually driving through some of the places I knew I had to pass


That's scary. That's the trouble when you do the same journey repeatedly. Sometimes I never remembered what happened on the way home.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Today is DH and my 27th wedding anniversary. He has to work though so we aren't doing anything until Sunday. I have free movie tickets so we are going to the movies Sunday and then probably out to dinner.


Congratulations to you both.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Is it better to roll it on a noodle? I used to put mine in the driveway between garbage bags and dance on it. I'll take a photo of my antique "pounders" for you when I get a chance. They were great for paper making ( breaking down the cellulose plant fibre's) .. they'd be great for felt! xoxox


Sorry you are having wild fire. We have them here as there is a lot of very dry heathland in our area.

Yes I do use a pool noodle. The pounder sounds interesting I have also seem wooden back massage rollers used. It's amazing that the gadgets that can be adapted for crafting My best cheese grater is now a soap grater! Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> He knows that Josephine. Cos hes with me all the time. Even in dreams. I cant wait until I see you. I have a little prob with my return tickets, nothing much. JustI havent got them. ahahah...I have to pick them up with a code number from the station to be able to come home. (Just saying).


You will be fine, you are becoming a 'seasoned' traveller now????


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Hello I finally finished the baby sweater ....well almost I still have to weave in the ends


Very cute, I have some of that yarn too, I really like knitting with it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny but cooler Surrey. Only going to be around 24 today. Had a house full yesterday and we are planning our autumn programme and possibly doing a few more workshops.


DD and family arrived in France yesterday for their holiday and dropped in to see DS on their way, sounds as if they had a good time and I am hoping for some photos of all the gks together.

Coven here this morning and then I have a few errands to run later, so a relatively easy day today.
xx


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


About time you had some investigation into your headaches, they are very debilitating for you. X


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Just realised it's days since I was on. Lots been happening. I try & catch up. Xx


Welcome back, hope all is well!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

I think I’ve caught up! I’m sitting here with Felix, he’s looking at something on Grandad’s iPad, naughty GM,! My DD has done something to her bad leg, she is in so much pain, cannot put her foot down at all. Her friend who works at the hosp is going to see someone today. I took photos of her foot & sent them to her friend. It seems she is having the worst heat ever. We are supposed to be going away next week, can’t see us going at the moment.
I have good news, that makes a change, MrB took me out last week & he bought me a mobility scooter. It was delivered yesterday, the battery needs charging for 24 hours. I have promised I will pick up Little O from school this afternoon. I have it just in time to go out with the kids in the school holidays. The scooter breaks down into 4 pieces so it will go easily in the car.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I think I've caught up! I'm sitting here with Felix, he's looking at something on Grandad's iPad, naughty GM,! My DD has done something to her bad leg, she is in so much pain, cannot put her foot down at all. Her friend who works at the hosp is going to see someone today. I took photos of her foot & sent them to her friend. It seems she is having the worst heat ever. We are supposed to be going away next week, can't see us going at the moment.
> I have good news, that makes a change, MrB took me out last week & he bought me a mobility scooter. It was delivered yesterday, the battery needs charging for 24 hours. I have promised I will pick up Little O from school this afternoon. I have it just in time to go out with the kids in the school holidays. The scooter breaks down into 4 pieces so it will go easily in the car.


That is brilliant news Chris. Look forward to racing with you xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cool, cloudy Wales, had a couple of heavy showers yesterday so looks as though things are getting back to normal. Sorted out my jumper pattern, actually I gave the printer one more chance to print it correctly and for once it did as it was told so have started the green yarn. A nice easy pattern so am half way up the armhole of the back. Risotto for dinner today and duck curry tomorrow so that's the next two days sorted. Will catch up now and see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It is sweltering. We've had dozens of new wild fires just today... scary. I've been smelling smoke at night enough to make me want to close the door and windows. xoxox


It's a little cooler here today, 22'C rising to 25'C. Hopefully, I can cope with that - as long as I don't have to go to Zumba or stand steaming clothes for 2.5 hours, like I did yesterday!! :sm14: Sorry you are having to close up, that's the last thing you want when it's so hot! Stay cool sister!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's for sure, a lot of my flowers are probably frying outside today, I'm afraid to look. :sm13:


Mine are now getting frequent doses of used kitchen water, it has surprised me how much we usually just pour down the plughole!! We don't have a hosepipe ban at the moment but I am trying to be a good citizen by not using mine!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cooler Surrey. Only going to be around 24 today. Had a house full yesterday and we are planning our autumn programme and possibly doing a few more workshops.
> 
> DD and family arrived in France yesterday for their holiday and dropped in to see DS on their way, sounds as if they had a good time and I am hoping for some photos of all the gks together.
> 
> Coven here this morning and then I have a few errands to run later, so a relatively easy day today.
> xx


Lovely to know all your gks are together, I cherish the pictures from when the Kiwis visited and played with J & O!! Have a lovely day dear!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> About time you had some investigation into your headaches, they are very debilitating for you. X


I've been to see the doctor and he's sending me for investigation work, but says it could be menopausal. Once the investigation work has been done we will discuss treatment


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I think I've caught up! I'm sitting here with Felix, he's looking at something on Grandad's iPad, naughty GM,! My DD has done something to her bad leg, she is in so much pain, cannot put her foot down at all. Her friend who works at the hosp is going to see someone today. I took photos of her foot & sent them to her friend. It seems she is having the worst heat ever. We are supposed to be going away next week, can't see us going at the moment.
> I have good news, that makes a change, MrB took me out last week & he bought me a mobility scooter. It was delivered yesterday, the battery needs charging for 24 hours. I have promised I will pick up Little O from school this afternoon. I have it just in time to go out with the kids in the school holidays. The scooter breaks down into 4 pieces so it will go easily in the car.


Wonderful, it will change your life and is just the pick-me-up you need!! We'll have to go shopping in Charlton soon so I can see you and it in action!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I think I've caught up! I'm sitting here with Felix, he's looking at something on Grandad's iPad, naughty GM,! My DD has done something to her bad leg, she is in so much pain, cannot put her foot down at all. Her friend who works at the hosp is going to see someone today. I took photos of her foot & sent them to her friend. It seems she is having the worst heat ever. We are supposed to be going away next week, can't see us going at the moment.
> I have good news, that makes a change, MrB took me out last week & he bought me a mobility scooter. It was delivered yesterday, the battery needs charging for 24 hours. I have promised I will pick up Little O from school this afternoon. I have it just in time to go out with the kids in the school holidays. The scooter breaks down into 4 pieces so it will go easily in the car.


Good news


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I've been to see the doctor and he's sending me for investigation work, but says it could be menopausal. Once the investigation work has been done we will discuss treatment


I hope you can get started on that very soon and there is a simple solution love xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Yesterday, as previously mentioned, was hot and hectic! Got a message when I got back from Zumba to say there was only one person working in the charity shop again and could I go in a bit early, which I did, to do a lot of steaming, just what I needed! Talk about bad timing, the manager is on holiday, one lady has fallen and broken her arm badly, she is on chemo so I think that may have affected her bones? Another Monday lady has had an operation on her shoulder and will be out for 4 weeks and the lady that went AWOL last week has still not returned!! I'm absent too next week so they will be a little s t r e t c h e d to say the least!! At 5.30 when we finally got out of the shop, there was a bus right outside so I jumped on it, all smug, only to find it was the wrong bus and was heading the opposite way to home!! :sm16: :sm09: 'Twas ok, got off at the next stop, crossed over the road and got on the _right_ bus!!!

Not doing much today, odds and ends and staying in the cool! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I've been to see the doctor and he's sending me for investigation work, but says it could be menopausal. Once the investigation work has been done we will discuss treatment


Sounds like the usual excuse, keep hounding them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yesterday, as previously mentioned, was hot and hectic! Got a message when I got back from Zumba to say there was only one person working in the charity shop again and could I go in a bit early, which I did, to do a lot of steaming, just what I needed! Talk about bad timing, the manager is on holiday, one lady has fallen and broken her arm badly, she is on chemo so I think that may have affected her bones? Another Monday lady has had an operation on her shoulder and will be out for 4 weeks and the lady that went AWOL last week has still not returned!! I'm absent too next week so they will be a little s t r e t c h e d to say the least!! At 5.30 when we finally got out of the shop, there was a bus right outside so I jumped on it, all smug, only to find it was the wrong bus and was heading the opposite way to home!! :sm16: :sm09: 'Twas ok, got off at the next stop, crossed over the road and got on the _right_ bus!!!
> 
> Not doing much today, odds and ends and staying in the cool! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxx


I'm beginning to forget what 'too hot' is we've just got typical Welsh weather. xxxx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I think I've caught up! I'm sitting here with Felix, he's looking at something on Grandad's iPad, naughty GM,! My DD has done something to her bad leg, she is in so much pain, cannot put her foot down at all. Her friend who works at the hosp is going to see someone today. I took photos of her foot & sent them to her friend. It seems she is having the worst heat ever. We are supposed to be going away next week, can't see us going at the moment.
> I have good news, that makes a change, MrB took me out last week & he bought me a mobility scooter. It was delivered yesterday, the battery needs charging for 24 hours. I have promised I will pick up Little O from school this afternoon. I have it just in time to go out with the kids in the school holidays. The scooter breaks down into 4 pieces so it will go easily in the car.


That really is good news. I can see you flying around all over the place. How far can you go on one charge?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I've been to see the doctor and he's sending me for investigation work, but says it could be menopausal. Once the investigation work has been done we will discuss treatment


Let's hope it doesn't last too long. I have to say happily I suffered from no menopausal problems, but some people seem to go on for years.


----------



## SaxonLady

I had a very lazy day yesterday. I'm off to meet the Vetlettes now.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> That is brilliant news Chris. Look forward to racing with you xxxxx


I chose a purple one first but the man said I was too tall for it!


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> I've been to see the doctor and he's sending me for investigation work, but says it could be menopausal. Once the investigation work has been done we will discuss treatment


Thank goodness they are investigating now. Hope it can be sorted soon. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Wonderful, it will change your life and is just the pick-me-up you need!! We'll have to go shopping in Charlton soon so I can see you and it in action!! xxxx


You're on! When you get back, I should able to drive it then. Only half an hour & I can turn it on. Just a little excited. My DD wants me to 'yarn bomb' it!!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> That really is good news. I can see you flying around all over the place. How far can you go on one charge?


I can go 18 miles on one charge, but thatâs on the level. Iâll bore you all with a picture. Wait for it....... such a great colour, if you like orange. I really wanted a purple one but I was too tall, the pink one was too small for me. I think larger ladies are expected to be boring, I expect it will soon be customised by the family!


----------



## LondonChris

One more bit of news, my eldest GS who is 10 and has Autism started ballet lessons at school a while back. A couple of weeks ago he was taken to the Royal ballet school to do his Stage One exam & he has passed. This is such a wonderful achievement we are all so proud. He has had a really dreadful time at school this year so at least he can celebrate his result.


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> I've been to see the doctor and he's sending me for investigation work, but says it could be menopausal. Once the investigation work has been done we will discuss treatment


Those darn hormones can cause so many problems. Hope the investigation shows exactly what is wrong and that a treatment brings you permanent relief.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> You're on! When you get back, I should able to drive it then. Only half an hour & I can turn it on. Just a little excited. My DD wants me to 'yarn bomb' it!!


What a great idea!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I can go 18 miles on one charge, but thatâs on the level. Iâll bore you all with a picture. Wait for it....... such a great colour, if you like orange. I really wanted a purple one but I was too tall, the pink one was too small for me. I think larger ladies are expected to be boring, I expect it will soon be customised by the family!


Snazzy!!! Good to hear you so excited Chris!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> One more bit of news, my eldest GS who is 10 and has Autism started ballet lessons at school a while back. A couple of weeks ago he was taken to the Royal ballet school to do his Stage One exam & he has passed. This is such a wonderful achievement we are all so proud. He has had a really dreadful time at school this year so at least he can celebrate his result.


Well done that young man, you must all be very proud of him!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> You remind me of my grandmother, she loved me like you love sweet pea. xoxox


????????????


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I can go 18 miles on one charge, but thatâs on the level. Iâll bore you all with a picture. Wait for it....... such a great colour, if you like orange. I really wanted a purple one but I was too tall, the pink one was too small for me. I think larger ladies are expected to be boring, I expect it will soon be customised by the family!


Get some purple sparkly spray paint and pimp that ride !!!????????????


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yesterday, as previously mentioned, was hot and hectic! Got a message when I got back from Zumba to say there was only one person working in the charity shop again and could I go in a bit early, which I did, to do a lot of steaming, just what I needed! Talk about bad timing, the manager is on holiday, one lady has fallen and broken her arm badly, she is on chemo so I think that may have affected her bones? Another Monday lady has had an operation on her shoulder and will be out for 4 weeks and the lady that went AWOL last week has still not returned!! I'm absent too next week so they will be a little s t r e t c h e d to say the least!! At 5.30 when we finally got out of the shop, there was a bus right outside so I jumped on it, all smug, only to find it was the wrong bus and was heading the opposite way to home!! :sm16: :sm09: 'Twas ok, got off at the next stop, crossed over the road and got on the _right_ bus!!!
> 
> Not doing much today, odds and ends and staying in the cool! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxx


Morning. You make everything sound like an adventure. Getting on the wrong bus would irritate anyone, but you make it sound like fun. Cannot relate to riding the bus as they are not available in my area.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> I can go 18 miles on one charge, but thatâs on the level. Iâll bore you all with a picture. Wait for it....... such a great colour, if you like orange. I really wanted a purple one but I was too tall, the pink one was too small for me. I think larger ladies are expected to be boring, I expect it will soon be customised by the family!


You have a classy looking ride. The basket is meant to store your crafting project. I can see it decorated up with a bit of yarn, stickers, paint, bumper stickers etc.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Get some purple sparkly spray paint and pimp that ride !!!????????????


 : :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> You have a classy looking ride. The basket is meant to store your crafting project. I can see it decorated up with a bit of yarn, stickers, paint, bumper stickers etc.


Exactly my thinking!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I think I've caught up! I'm sitting here with Felix, he's looking at something on Grandad's iPad, naughty GM,! My DD has done something to her bad leg, she is in so much pain, cannot put her foot down at all. Her friend who works at the hosp is going to see someone today. I took photos of her foot & sent them to her friend. It seems she is having the worst heat ever. We are supposed to be going away next week, can't see us going at the moment.
> I have good news, that makes a change, MrB took me out last week & he bought me a mobility scooter. It was delivered yesterday, the battery needs charging for 24 hours. I have promised I will pick up Little O from school this afternoon. I have it just in time to go out with the kids in the school holidays. The scooter breaks down into 4 pieces so it will go easily in the car.


Fantastic news, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:11 am EST and 24'C (73'F). Sunny blue skies again.
Yesterday, DD and I went storm chasing. There have been so few storms and I wanted to see lightning. I was planning to go to a big hill in Peterborough and watch as the storms passed just north of Peterborough. But DD had other plans. She wanted to be in the centre of the storms and get rained on, so we went driving all over the roads north of Peterborough as 2 different storm cells came through. We were stopped in the parking lot of the canal lock at Youngs Point when one cell came through. It threw dust devils all over the place and bent the tops of the trees over, but there was next to no lightning or rain. So we headed back south toward another cell. That cell ended up going down the centre of Rice Lake so we couldn't stand under it's rainfall either. When we got home there was no rain. And we only had a sprinkle overnight.
The open house at the Gobsmacked yarn dying studio was great. Most of the people that were there I've seen on the Indigodragonfly forum on Ravelry, as the lady who runs Gobsmacked also works as a minion for Indigodragonfly. Her house is small but its a lovely 2 story about 100 years old. Her yard looks like a jungle however. She must lose her dog in there on a regular basis. And I brought some yarn home.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yesterday, as previously mentioned, was hot and hectic! Got a message when I got back from Zumba to say there was only one person working in the charity shop again and could I go in a bit early, which I did, to do a lot of steaming, just what I needed! Talk about bad timing, the manager is on holiday, one lady has fallen and broken her arm badly, she is on chemo so I think that may have affected her bones? Another Monday lady has had an operation on her shoulder and will be out for 4 weeks and the lady that went AWOL last week has still not returned!! I'm absent too next week so they will be a little s t r e t c h e d to say the least!! At 5.30 when we finally got out of the shop, there was a bus right outside so I jumped on it, all smug, only to find it was the wrong bus and was heading the opposite way to home!! :sm16: :sm09: 'Twas ok, got off at the next stop, crossed over the road and got on the _right_ bus!!!
> 
> Not doing much today, odds and ends and staying in the cool! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a crazy day yesterday. Glad you made it home safely after all that! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> One more bit of news, my eldest GS who is 10 and has Autism started ballet lessons at school a while back. A couple of weeks ago he was taken to the Royal ballet school to do his Stage One exam & he has passed. This is such a wonderful achievement we are all so proud. He has had a really dreadful time at school this year so at least he can celebrate his result.


Well done to your eldest GS.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> One more bit of news, my eldest GS who is 10 and has Autism started ballet lessons at school a while back. A couple of weeks ago he was taken to the Royal ballet school to do his Stage One exam & he has passed. This is such a wonderful achievement we are all so proud. He has had a really dreadful time at school this year so at least he can celebrate his result.


That's brilliant news, good for him, I remember you saying that he had started ballet


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> One more bit of news, my eldest GS who is 10 and has Autism started ballet lessons at school a while back. A couple of weeks ago he was taken to the Royal ballet school to do his Stage One exam & he has passed. This is such a wonderful achievement we are all so proud. He has had a really dreadful time at school this year so at least he can celebrate his result.


That is such a great achievement for him! Well done your GS! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:11 am EST and 24'C (73'F). Sunny blue skies again.
> Yesterday, DD and I went storm chasing. There have been so few storms and I wanted to see lightning. I was planning to go to a big hill in Peterborough and watch as the storms passed just north of Peterborough. But DD had other plans. She wanted to be in the centre of the storms and get rained on, so we went driving all over the roads north of Peterborough as 2 different storm cells came through. We were stopped in the parking lot of the canal lock at Youngs Point when one cell came through. It threw dust devils all over the place and bent the tops of the trees over, but there was next to no lightning or rain. So we headed back south toward another cell. That cell ended up going down the centre of Rice Lake so we couldn't stand under it's rainfall either. When we got home there was no rain. And we only had a sprinkle overnight.
> The open house at the Gobsmacked yarn dying studio was great. Most of the people that were there I've seen on the Indigodragonfly forum on Ravelry, as the lady who runs Gobsmacked also works as a minion for Indigodragonfly. Her house is small but its a lovely 2 story about 100 years old. Her yard looks like a jungle however. She must lose her dog in there on a regular basis. And I brought some yarn home.


Sounds like an interesting day! Glad you enjoyed the open house and the yarns are lovely! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I can go 18 miles on one charge, but thatâs on the level. Iâll bore you all with a picture. Wait for it....... such a great colour, if you like orange. I really wanted a purple one but I was too tall, the pink one was too small for me. I think larger ladies are expected to be boring, I expect it will soon be customised by the family!


Great ride. It does need to be decorated. Maybe some flames will make it seems like it goes faster. 
It's great that it will come apart to go into your vehicle. Most of the ones around here end up going on a platform that is attached to the back of the vehicle. They can get really wet that way.
There was a larger lady who had a scooter that used to go to many of the same conventions that I did. They usually leave an open space along the aisle for mobility scooters to sit during conventions. This scooter was so tall and had such big wheels that all the scooters behind her complained. She said she got it big so it could go anywhere. She could even climb stairs with it, so long as the stairs weren't too steep. She had hand painted hers.
Enjoy your wheels.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Thank goodness they are investigating now. Hope it can be sorted soon. Xxx


I went for bloods taken,then made an eye test appointment for Thursday. They have said that there is a further investigitive test they can do at further cost, I am willing to pay. Then I have a phone consultation with Doc next week to discuss findings and how to move forwards from there


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I had a very lazy day yesterday. I'm off to meet the Vetlettes now.


Have a nice meetup with the Vetlettes.
And you're allowed to have a lazy day when you need it.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I can go 18 miles on one charge, but thatâs on the level. Iâll bore you all with a picture. Wait for it....... such a great colour, if you like orange. I really wanted a purple one but I was too tall, the pink one was too small for me. I think larger ladies are expected to be boring, I expect it will soon be customised by the family!


Very smart, you're going to zip around on that


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm beginning to forget what 'too hot' is we've just got typical Welsh weather. xxxx :sm25: :sm25:


Come to Canada. We've had 'too hot' since spring. Actually, we had 'too hot' during spring too.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Those darn hormones can cause so many problems. Hope the investigation shows exactly what is wrong and that a treatment brings you permanent relief.


I hope so too, I have a bad head again today, that's three days in a row


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Get some purple sparkly spray paint and pimp that ride !!!????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yesterday, as previously mentioned, was hot and hectic! Got a message when I got back from Zumba to say there was only one person working in the charity shop again and could I go in a bit early, which I did, to do a lot of steaming, just what I needed! Talk about bad timing, the manager is on holiday, one lady has fallen and broken her arm badly, she is on chemo so I think that may have affected her bones? Another Monday lady has had an operation on her shoulder and will be out for 4 weeks and the lady that went AWOL last week has still not returned!! I'm absent too next week so they will be a little s t r e t c h e d to say the least!! At 5.30 when we finally got out of the shop, there was a bus right outside so I jumped on it, all smug, only to find it was the wrong bus and was heading the opposite way to home!! :sm16: :sm09: 'Twas ok, got off at the next stop, crossed over the road and got on the _right_ bus!!!
> 
> Not doing much today, odds and ends and staying in the cool! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxx


Oh no. It sounds like that manager needs to manage when she gets back from holiday. Have they tried getting some students in to help. Charity work always looks good on a resume.
Good thing you were able to get off at the next bus stop and go the right way. I probably wouldn't have noticed that quickly. Did I tell you about the time I got on the wrong bus in Vancouver? The one that took hours to get to the ferry instead of 20 minutes? :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I've been to see the doctor and he's sending me for investigation work, but says it could be menopausal. Once the investigation work has been done we will discuss treatment


If he thinks it's menopausal, a low dose of hormone therapy should fix that. I hope it works out to be something easily managed. You don't deserve to hurt.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:11 am EST and 24'C (73'F). Sunny blue skies again.
> Yesterday, DD and I went storm chasing. There have been so few storms and I wanted to see lightning. I was planning to go to a big hill in Peterborough and watch as the storms passed just north of Peterborough. But DD had other plans. She wanted to be in the centre of the storms and get rained on, so we went driving all over the roads north of Peterborough as 2 different storm cells came through. We were stopped in the parking lot of the canal lock at Youngs Point when one cell came through. It threw dust devils all over the place and bent the tops of the trees over, but there was next to no lightning or rain. So we headed back south toward another cell. That cell ended up going down the centre of Rice Lake so we couldn't stand under it's rainfall either. When we got home there was no rain. And we only had a sprinkle overnight.
> The open house at the Gobsmacked yarn dying studio was great. Most of the people that were there I've seen on the Indigodragonfly forum on Ravelry, as the lady who runs Gobsmacked also works as a minion for Indigodragonfly. Her house is small but its a lovely 2 story about 100 years old. Her yard looks like a jungle however. She must lose her dog in there on a regular basis. And I brought some yarn home.


The open house sounds lots of fun


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> If he thinks it's menopausal, a low dose of hormone therapy should fix that. I hope it works out to be something easily managed. You don't deserve to hurt.


Thank you


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Mine are now getting frequent doses of used kitchen water, it has surprised me how much we usually just pour down the plughole!! We don't have a hosepipe ban at the moment but I am trying to be a good citizen by not using mine!!


We never have water restrictions, except when there are problems with the pumping station. Our water is drawn from Lake Ontario. The only problem with that is the algae smell at certain times of the year. All the algae is removed from the water but the smell doesn't go. We haven't bothered watering our grass as we only have a small patch that isn't under the trees. All the flower beds are in shade as well. I've only seen one plant keel over and it's at the end of its cycle anyways.
There are grey water systems over here that route water from the shower into the tank of the toilet for flushing. The water flushing the toilet doesn't need to be drinkable anyways. And the diluted soap and shampoo from the shower help to keep the toilet clean and fresh smelling. Our house doesn't have one of those systems.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cool, cloudy Wales, had a couple of heavy showers yesterday so looks as though things are getting back to normal. Sorted out my jumper pattern, actually I gave the printer one more chance to print it correctly and for once it did as it was told so have started the green yarn. A nice easy pattern so am half way up the armhole of the back. Risotto for dinner today and duck curry tomorrow so that's the next two days sorted. Will catch up now and see you later. xx


You really are a speedy knitter.
I've been doing boring swatches for a seaming class that I'm taking on Thursday. Swatches are boring.
Risotto and duck sound lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cooler Surrey. Only going to be around 24 today. Had a house full yesterday and we are planning our autumn programme and possibly doing a few more workshops.
> 
> DD and family arrived in France yesterday for their holiday and dropped in to see DS on their way, sounds as if they had a good time and I am hoping for some photos of all the gks together.
> 
> Coven here this morning and then I have a few errands to run later, so a relatively easy day today.
> xx


Have a nice easy day. 
I'm going up to the lake to sit under a tree and enjoy the breezes off the water. Hopefully I can find something easy to knit to take with me.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> We never have water restrictions, except when there are problems with the pumping station. Our water is drawn from Lake Ontario. The only problem with that is the algae smell at certain times of the year. All the algae is removed from the water but the smell doesn't go. We haven't bothered watering our grass as we only have a small patch that isn't under the trees. All the flower beds are in shade as well. I've only seen one plant keel over and it's at the end of its cycle anyways.
> There are grey water systems over here that route water from the shower into the tank of the toilet for flushing. The water flushing the toilet doesn't need to be drinkable anyways. And the diluted soap and shampoo from the shower help to keep the toilet clean and fresh smelling. Our house doesn't have one of those systems.


The grey water system sounds really good


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Sometimes I would get home and wonder how I got there, back when I was working 2 jobs, I couldn't remember actually driving through some of the places I knew I had to pass





LondonChris said:


> That's scary. That's the trouble when you do the same journey repeatedly. Sometimes I never remembered what happened on the way home.


That's me all the time. I've been driving the same route for more than 20 years. The traffic has increased.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That's for sure, a lot of my flowers are probably frying outside today, I'm afraid to look. :sm13:


I hope you get some water to them soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It is sweltering. We've had dozens of new wild fires just today... scary. I've been smelling smoke at night enough to make me want to close the door and windows. xoxox


When you have to close the windows, put a bowl of ice cubes in front of a fan. It'll cool the room a bit.
Hopefully those wild fires will be put out soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I really love that. X


Thanks, I'm going to put 2 laceweights together to make a brioche shawl. Much easier than miles of stockinette in laceweight.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> One more bit of news, my eldest GS who is 10 and has Autism started ballet lessons at school a while back. A couple of weeks ago he was taken to the Royal ballet school to do his Stage One exam & he has passed. This is such a wonderful achievement we are all so proud. He has had a really dreadful time at school this year so at least he can celebrate his result.


Congratulations to gs. That is brilliant xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> She lives in scottsburg with her fiance and his family. It's about 45 minutes away from me .I'm just so glad sweet pea is at her dads ! I was still terrified for her but it's an ongoing thing. I've had to talk to her on the phone to keep her awake because she wouldn't listen and stay and sleep.
> My best friend growing up lost her fiance that way about a month before the wedding.
> He fell asleep and hit a utility pole.





London Girl said:


> You can't go on waiting for bad news on the phone the whole time, she really needs to get to grips with thsi, for everyone's sake!! xxxx


Maybe Linky's DD needs to be told exactly that. She's not inconveniencing anyone by staying overnight, and both families will be thankful that she isn't putting herself in danger.
Sorry about the car, but I'm glad that she wasn't hurt badly, or worse.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> The grey water system sounds really good


It's getting built into some of the newer houses and advertising well.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. You make everything sound like an adventure. Getting on the wrong bus would irritate anyone, but you make it sound like fun. Cannot relate to riding the bus as they are not available in my area.


Oh gosh, I'd be lost without my buses!! We have 7 routes passing our door - in both directions! That's a choice of 14 journeys from right outside my house!! I actually had a little giggle to myself when I realised what I had done, thought I was so clever but pride comes before a fall!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now, The lake is calling me.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:11 am EST and 24'C (73'F). Sunny blue skies again.
> Yesterday, DD and I went storm chasing. There have been so few storms and I wanted to see lightning. I was planning to go to a big hill in Peterborough and watch as the storms passed just north of Peterborough. But DD had other plans. She wanted to be in the centre of the storms and get rained on, so we went driving all over the roads north of Peterborough as 2 different storm cells came through. We were stopped in the parking lot of the canal lock at Youngs Point when one cell came through. It threw dust devils all over the place and bent the tops of the trees over, but there was next to no lightning or rain. So we headed back south toward another cell. That cell ended up going down the centre of Rice Lake so we couldn't stand under it's rainfall either. When we got home there was no rain. And we only had a sprinkle overnight.
> The open house at the Gobsmacked yarn dying studio was great. Most of the people that were there I've seen on the Indigodragonfly forum on Ravelry, as the lady who runs Gobsmacked also works as a minion for Indigodragonfly. Her house is small but its a lovely 2 story about 100 years old. Her yard looks like a jungle however. She must lose her dog in there on a regular basis. And I brought some yarn home.


You brought some yarn home?!! Well there's a surprise!! The storm chasing sounds like fun, sorry you didn't quite get in the centre of the rain and the lightening and the thunder!! Whatever lights your candle, I guess!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Great ride. It does need to be decorated. Maybe some flames will make it seems like it goes faster.
> It's great that it will come apart to go into your vehicle. Most of the ones around here end up going on a platform that is attached to the back of the vehicle. They can get really wet that way.
> There was a larger lady who had a scooter that used to go to many of the same conventions that I did. They usually leave an open space along the aisle for mobility scooters to sit during conventions. This scooter was so tall and had such big wheels that all the scooters behind her complained. She said she got it big so it could go anywhere. She could even climb stairs with it, so long as the stairs weren't too steep. She had hand painted hers.
> Enjoy your wheels.


Wow, that sounds like a monster, all terrain scooter!! Didn't know they could climb stairs, what a boon!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I went for bloods taken,then made an eye test appointment for Thursday. They have said that there is a further investigitive test they can do at further cost, I am willing to pay. Then I have a phone consultation with Doc next week to discuss findings and how to move forwards from there


Ok, so glad you are getting somewhere with this at last!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Oh no. It sounds like that manager needs to manage when she gets back from holiday. Have they tried getting some students in to help. Charity work always looks good on a resume.
> Good thing you were able to get off at the next bus stop and go the right way. I probably wouldn't have noticed that quickly. Did I tell you about the time I got on the wrong bus in Vancouver? The one that took hours to get to the ferry instead of 20 minutes? :sm16:


Oh dear, so you took the scenic route?!! We do have some students working there but mostly at the weekends. The funny thing is that the last time the manager was in when I was, she was saying that she had too many people coming in on a Monday!! Be careful what you wish for, eh?!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We never have water restrictions, except when there are problems with the pumping station. Our water is drawn from Lake Ontario. The only problem with that is the algae smell at certain times of the year. All the algae is removed from the water but the smell doesn't go. We haven't bothered watering our grass as we only have a small patch that isn't under the trees. All the flower beds are in shade as well. I've only seen one plant keel over and it's at the end of its cycle anyways.
> There are grey water systems over here that route water from the shower into the tank of the toilet for flushing. The water flushing the toilet doesn't need to be drinkable anyways. And the diluted soap and shampoo from the shower help to keep the toilet clean and fresh smelling. Our house doesn't have one of those systems.


The grey water thing sounds like a great idea! I was trying to think of a way to syphon the water from the washing machine out to the garden but I think that might get messy - and a bit bubbly!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You really are a speedy knitter.
> I've been doing boring swatches for a seaming class that I'm taking on Thursday. Swatches are boring.
> Risotto and duck sound lovely.


It is, I can vouch for that!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have a nice easy day.
> I'm going up to the lake to sit under a tree and enjoy the breezes off the water. Hopefully I can find something easy to knit to take with me.


Enjoy, sounds perfect!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I went for bloods taken,then made an eye test appointment for Thursday. They have said that there is a further investigitive test they can do at further cost, I am willing to pay. Then I have a phone consultation with Doc next week to discuss findings and how to move forwards from there


Good things are starting to happen and now you are 'in' the system don't leave until they've sorted you, then tell me how they did it :sm23: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Come to Canada. We've had 'too hot' since spring. Actually, we had 'too hot' during spring too.


At least your weather seems to be more reliable than ours, in summer ours is sort of look out the window in the morning to see what's happening. xx :sm16: 
PS and then it changes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You really are a speedy knitter.
> I've been doing boring swatches for a seaming class that I'm taking on Thursday. Swatches are boring.
> Risotto and duck sound lovely.


It was and I settled down for a nice afternoon knitting, phone rang, viewer who was coming on Aug. 1st changed it for tomorrow. Bang goes my afternoon. As we are having curry tomorrow didn't want the house to smell of it so quickly knocked it up and it will go in the fridge for tomorrow. Quick dust and hoover through and not a lot of knitting done. xx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have a nice easy day.
> I'm going up to the lake to sit under a tree and enjoy the breezes off the water. Hopefully I can find something easy to knit to take with me.


Swatches? xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh gosh, I'd be lost without my buses!! We have 7 routes passing our door - in both directions! That's a choice of 14 journeys from right outside my house!! I actually had a little giggle to myself when I realised what I had done, thought I was so clever but pride comes before a fall!! xxxx


What's a bus????? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It is, I can vouch for that!!!


Thank you. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> I think I've caught up! I'm sitting here with Felix, he's looking at something on Grandad's iPad, naughty GM,! My DD has done something to her bad leg, she is in so much pain, cannot put her foot down at all. Her friend who works at the hosp is going to see someone today. I took photos of her foot & sent them to her friend. It seems she is having the worst heat ever. We are supposed to be going away next week, can't see us going at the moment.
> I have good news, that makes a change, MrB took me out last week & he bought me a mobility scooter. It was delivered yesterday, the battery needs charging for 24 hours. I have promised I will pick up Little O from school this afternoon. I have it just in time to go out with the kids in the school holidays. The scooter breaks down into 4 pieces so it will go easily in the car.


That's awesome Chris!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> One more bit of news, my eldest GS who is 10 and has Autism started ballet lessons at school a while back. A couple of weeks ago he was taken to the Royal ballet school to do his Stage One exam & he has passed. This is such a wonderful achievement we are all so proud. He has had a really dreadful time at school this year so at least he can celebrate his result.


Bless him. He deserves to pass. Quite a feat. It will help him to be more sure of himself.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Have a nice meetup with the Vetlettes.
> And you're allowed to have a lazy day when you need it.


But they're all lazy lately. Has anyone seen my mojo?


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> But they're all lazy lately. Has anyone seen my mojo?


It's probably hanging out with mine somewhere!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It was and I settled down for a nice afternoon knitting, phone rang, viewer who was coming on Aug. 1st changed it for tomorrow. Bang goes my afternoon. As we are having curry tomorrow didn't want the house to smell of it so quickly knocked it up and it will go in the fridge for tomorrow. Quick dust and hoover through and not a lot of knitting done. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> It's probably hanging out with mine somewhere!


Mine's missing as well, they must be on holiday together. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> It's probably hanging out with mine somewhere!


In the middle of the Atlantic Ocean?


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:11 am EST and 24'C (73'F). Sunny blue skies again.
> Yesterday, DD and I went storm chasing. There have been so few storms and I wanted to see lightning. I was planning to go to a big hill in Peterborough and watch as the storms passed just north of Peterborough. But DD had other plans. She wanted to be in the centre of the storms and get rained on, so we went driving all over the roads north of Peterborough as 2 different storm cells came through. We were stopped in the parking lot of the canal lock at Youngs Point when one cell came through. It threw dust devils all over the place and bent the tops of the trees over, but there was next to no lightning or rain. So we headed back south toward another cell. That cell ended up going down the centre of Rice Lake so we couldn't stand under it's rainfall either. When we got home there was no rain. And we only had a sprinkle overnight.
> The open house at the Gobsmacked yarn dying studio was great. Most of the people that were there I've seen on the Indigodragonfly forum on Ravelry, as the lady who runs Gobsmacked also works as a minion for Indigodragonfly. Her house is small but its a lovely 2 story about 100 years old. Her yard looks like a jungle however. She must lose her dog in there on a regular basis. And I brought some yarn home.


So pretty.. And what an adventure, sorry that y'all didn't find what you were looking for.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine's missing as well, they must be on holiday together. xx


Then we should be. That would give me back my mojo!!


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> If he thinks it's menopausal, a low dose of hormone therapy should fix that. I hope it works out to be something easily managed. You don't deserve to hurt.


my docter won't let me do hormone therapy because of the cancer risk in our family ... I even begged.. I still get monthly "menstrual" migraines and i had a hysterectomy years ago. 
But the being HOT all the time is the worst for me.
With the migraines as soon as i see the sparkle of the halo in the corner of my eye, i take three excedrin migraine and its not nearly as bad.
I feel your pain and hope they get to the bottom of it and you get relief soon.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Then we should be. That would give me back my mojo!!


I'm down for that ! My feet haven't been on a Sandy beach in far too long!


----------



## linkan

Chris congrats to your gs ! That's wonderful news and I'm betting he enjoyed doing it???? Good for him !


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Then we should be. That would give me back my mojo!!


We'll have to wait until next April to have a real get-together. xx :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> my docter won't let me do hormone therapy because of the cancer risk in our family ... I even begged.. I still get monthly "menstrual" migraines and i had a hysterectomy years ago.
> But the being HOT all the time is the worst for me.
> With the migraines as soon as i see the sparkle of the halo in the corner of my eye, i take three excedrin migraine and its not nearly as bad.
> I feel your pain and hope they get to the bottom of it and you get relief soon.


Not sorry to say I missed out on all symptoms, I just stopped full stop. As soon as I get the flashing lights if I sit quietly with my eyes closed for a while I can stop the worst of a migraine, just a 'delicate' head for the rest of the day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have to wait until next April to have a real get-together. xx :sm03:


Unless you can make it here in August. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Unless you can make it here in August. Xx


I'm still working on DH. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm still working on DH. xx


Good????xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from another cloudy day in Wales. Last minute tidy up before viewer arrives then put my sales hat on. Not thinking further ahead than that, when I plan a peaceful afternoon it all goes awry so will see what comes. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from another cloudy day in Wales. Last minute tidy up before viewer arrives then put my sales hat on. Not thinking further ahead than that, when I plan a peaceful afternoon it all goes awry so will see what comes. xx


Hope it goes well. Will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Taking my neighbour for a hospital appointment this morning then as it's Wednesday it will shopping, fish and chi[s and singing.

Started to get the bedrooms sorted yesterday as DS and family are coming over from France for a visit next week.#


Catch you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 20'C (68'F). It's hazy out there, but it's not cloud. It's smoke from forest fires hours to the north of us. It will keep us a little cooler than originally forecast, which I don't mind as the original forecast was in the 30s.
> Today may be Friday the 13th, but drivers were particularly crazy yesterday. I had one woman stop her car on a 4 lane roadway, on top of a bridge, to get out of her car and go around and close the opposite back door. I was the car directly behind. She didn't use her signals or make any other indication that she was stopping other than to put her brakes on and open the door. She was lucky I didn't hit her or the door of her car.
> There was a trunk sale at Knit Night last night. Of course I bought yarn. One of them was a colour on lace weight yarn that I had been waiting to come into the yarn store. And I got a complementary colour to go with it.
> 
> A very dramatic mix of colours, it looks great! xoxoxo
> And I'm still getting the "waiting for adcrwdcntrl.net" on KP. It's really annoying.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> And very Happy Anniversary to you both! xxxooo


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now, The lake is calling me.
> Everyone have a great day.


I would love to be sitting by your lake.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> We never have water restrictions, except when there are problems with the pumping station. Our water is drawn from Lake Ontario. The only problem with that is the algae smell at certain times of the year. All the algae is removed from the water but the smell doesn't go. We haven't bothered watering our grass as we only have a small patch that isn't under the trees. All the flower beds are in shade as well. I've only seen one plant keel over and it's at the end of its cycle anyways.
> There are grey water systems over here that route water from the shower into the tank of the toilet for flushing. The water flushing the toilet doesn't need to be drinkable anyways. And the diluted soap and shampoo from the shower help to keep the toilet clean and fresh smelling. Our house doesn't have one of those systems.


I think every Home should have this system, in an ideal world!


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:11 am EST and 24'C (73'F). Sunny blue skies again.
> Yesterday, DD and I went storm chasing. There have been so few storms and I wanted to see lightning. I was planning to go to a big hill in Peterborough and watch as the storms passed just north of Peterborough. But DD had other plans. She wanted to be in the centre of the storms and get rained on, so we went driving all over the roads north of Peterborough as 2 different storm cells came through. We were stopped in the parking lot of the canal lock at Youngs Point when one cell came through. It threw dust devils all over the place and bent the tops of the trees over, but there was next to no lightning or rain. So we headed back south toward another cell. That cell ended up going down the centre of Rice Lake so we couldn't stand under it's rainfall either. When we got home there was no rain. And we only had a sprinkle overnight.
> The open house at the Gobsmacked yarn dying studio was great. Most of the people that were there I've seen on the Indigodragonfly forum on Ravelry, as the lady who runs Gobsmacked also works as a minion for Indigodragonfly. Her house is small but its a lovely 2 story about 100 years old. Her yard looks like a jungle however. She must lose her dog in there on a regular basis. And I brought some yarn home.


That sounds quite a day. Had a friend who went over to the States to weather watch.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hello I finally finished the baby sweater ....well almost I still have to weave in the ends


That is beautiful, it will be gorgeous on the little one! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Thanks everybody I just get nervous that maybe other people don't see it the way we do and appreciate it for what it is a lovingly hand knit sweater!


If the people receiving the gift, don't appreciate it, then make that the last hand-made gift; and give the general run of the mill purchased gift! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> But they're all lazy lately. Has anyone seen my mojo?


Gone to find my Mojo! Are you still using your Cpap? When I use mine I feel so much better. Never had it last now got & I feel horrible. Probably because I slept on the sofa last night. My DD got rushed to A & E last night, thankfully her friend took her. She got home at 3.30am, then I fell asleep. She has now completely snapped her tendon in her ankle, so she mustn't weight bear on it. I have never seen her in such pain. The consultant is looking at her scans today to see if an operation is required.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from another cloudy day in Wales. Last minute tidy up before viewer arrives then put my sales hat on. Not thinking further ahead than that, when I plan a peaceful afternoon it all goes awry so will see what comes. xx


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Physically I'm fine, apart from lack of exercise causing problems, but I obviously had some kind of mental breakdown and my brain is telling me to relax. So nothing is getting done. I think it might take some time. I have a big event coming up in 3 weeks so all I have to push myself to do is walk every day.


Sounds like a good idea, walking is a great thing to do, and very peaceful! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Gone to find my Mojo! Are you still using your Cpap? When I use mine I feel so much better. Never had it last now got & I feel horrible. Probably because I slept on the sofa last night. My DD got rushed to A & E last night, thankfully her friend took her. She got home at 3.30am, then I fell asleep. She has now completely snapped her tendon in her ankle, so she mustn't weight bear on it. I have never seen her in such pain. The consultant is looking at her scans today to see if an operation is required.


Poor girl, as if she hasn't been through enough already. Don't go wearing yourself out looking after the boys. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Been making more felt. When I wore my arms out I used my legs.. and I can knit at the same timeð


Great idea, just don't wear your legs out, too much! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. You are right getting good sleep is important in how you feel the next day. Glad the cpap is helpful to us, when you use it.
Sad news about your daughters ankle. Hoping she gets a quick answer on how to treat this injury. She has been suffering long enough.


LondonChris said:


> Gone to find my Mojo! Are you still using your Cpap? When I use mine I feel so much better. Never had it last now got & I feel horrible. Probably because I slept on the sofa last night. My DD got rushed to A & E last night, thankfully her friend took her. She got home at 3.30am, then I fell asleep. She has now completely snapped her tendon in her ankle, so she mustn't weight bear on it. I have never seen her in such pain. The consultant is looking at her scans today to see if an operation is required.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is a perfect day weatherwise. Yesterday was also grand outdoors. Mr Wonderful and I were sitting on our tiny deck enjoying life. Soon a neighbor came over to join us, then a neighbor tied up her pets and joined us. Soon a father with two young children were chatting with us and then the next door neighbor came over. My tiny deck was over flowing with people. We had a grand party without all the prep and clean up a regular party needs.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you have a successful day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from another cloudy day in Wales. Last minute tidy up before viewer arrives then put my sales hat on. Not thinking further ahead than that, when I plan a peaceful afternoon it all goes awry so will see what comes. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Taking my neighbour for a hospital appointment this morning then as it's Wednesday it will shopping, fish and chi[s and singing.
> 
> Started to get the bedrooms sorted yesterday as DS and family are coming over from France for a visit next week.#
> 
> Catch you later. xx


Morning. Yes indeed it must be Wednesday. Nice that your neighbor has a nice neighbor to give her a lift to the hospital.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> That sounds quite a day. Had a friend who went over to the States to weather watch.


I hope your friend had other things planned in the states. :sm02: Often our weather is exactly like yours. Unless they were coming to experience a snow storm with 20 inches of snow.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> It's probably hanging out with mine somewhere!


Your mojo might be hanging out with my knitting mojo. Have not been in the mood to to knit a stitch for a week or more. Yesterday I finally picked up the needles but all I made was a dishcloth. Maybe today all our our mojo's will appear.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Fingers crossed!!


Well they've been and gone and loved the place and totally fell in love with the garden, the trouble is their house has only just gone on the market, so once again we'll see. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is a perfect day weatherwise. Yesterday was also grand outdoors. Mr Wonderful and I were sitting on our tiny deck enjoying life. Soon a neighbor came over to join us, then a neighbor tied up her pets and joined us. Soon a father with two young children were chatting with us and then the next door neighbor came over. My tiny deck was over flowing with people. We had a grand party without all the prep and clean up a regular party needs.


Sounds a perfect way to spend the day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they've been and gone and loved the place and totally fell in love with the garden, the trouble is their house has only just gone on the market, so once again we'll see. xx


Keeping fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Keeping fingers crossed! xxxooo


Yes still waiting for some positive action. How are you getting on? Have you decided where you want to live yet? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes still waiting for some positive action. How are you getting on? Have you decided where you want to live yet? xx


Hang in there. Nothing new here at all. The attorneys received updated information from our attorney and are reviewing it. Hopefully we'll hear something from them soon. Still not sure where we'll end up (or when we'll end up there). xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Great idea, just don't wear your legs out, too much! xoxoxo


It's good exercise for my arthritic feet xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Yes indeed it must be Wednesday. Nice that your neighbor has a nice neighbor to give her a lift to the hospital.


Did manage to get a bit lost in one of the villages but got there on time and easy ride back home. Just had fish and chips, yummy as usual xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they've been and gone and loved the place and totally fell in love with the garden, the trouble is their house has only just gone on the market, so once again we'll see. xx


All crossex again xxxxxXXXXXXXxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What's a bus????? xxxx


You'll find out - eventually!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hope it goes well. Will be thinking of you. xxx


Me too!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Gone to find my Mojo! Are you still using your Cpap? When I use mine I feel so much better. Never had it last now got & I feel horrible. Probably because I slept on the sofa last night. My DD got rushed to A & E last night, thankfully her friend took her. She got home at 3.30am, then I fell asleep. She has now completely snapped her tendon in her ankle, so she mustn't weight bear on it. I have never seen her in such pain. The consultant is looking at her scans today to see if an operation is required.


Oh poor K, she doesn't do things by half, does she!? Sounds like maybe an op might be the best thing, get it fixed xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is a perfect day weatherwise. Yesterday was also grand outdoors. Mr Wonderful and I were sitting on our tiny deck enjoying life. Soon a neighbor came over to join us, then a neighbor tied up her pets and joined us. Soon a father with two young children were chatting with us and then the next door neighbor came over. My tiny deck was over flowing with people. We had a grand party without all the prep and clean up a regular party needs.


What a lovely impromptu get together, sounds wonderful!!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Gone to find my Mojo! Are you still using your Cpap? When I use mine I feel so much better. Never had it last now got & I feel horrible. Probably because I slept on the sofa last night. My DD got rushed to A & E last night, thankfully her friend took her. She got home at 3.30am, then I fell asleep. She has now completely snapped her tendon in her ankle, so she mustn't weight bear on it. I have never seen her in such pain. The consultant is looking at her scans today to see if an operation is required.


Your poor daughter. What can they do with a snapped tendon?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they've been and gone and loved the place and totally fell in love with the garden, the trouble is their house has only just gone on the market, so once again we'll see. xx


Fortunately, you are experts in playing the waiting game now!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is a perfect day weatherwise. Yesterday was also grand outdoors. Mr Wonderful and I were sitting on our tiny deck enjoying life. Soon a neighbor came over to join us, then a neighbor tied up her pets and joined us. Soon a father with two young children were chatting with us and then the next door neighbor came over. My tiny deck was over flowing with people. We had a grand party without all the prep and clean up a regular party needs.


that just goes to prove how popular you are.


----------



## SaxonLady

This computer is so slow today. Even slower than I!


----------



## London Girl

G'day from Ramsgate on the south Eastern coast of Kent!! We decided on a day at the seaside as there is nothing much on at the cinema. It's warm here but not weltering and it has been a little cloudy all day but so comfortable to walk about in! The high street is quite a sad place these days, not how I remember it from years gone by. About 50% closed shops with many of their doorways obviously used as bedrooms by the homeless :sm03: However, on a brighter note, the old Victorian pavilion has been converted into the best Wetherspoons I have ever seen!! :sm24: It's right on the beach and standing on the huge roof terrace, you could be on the deck of an ocean liner!!! More later!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> G'day from Ramsgate on the south Eastern coast of Kent!! We decided on a day at the seaside as there is nothing much on at the cinema. It's warm here but not weltering and it has been a little cloudy all day but so comfortable to walk about in! The high street is quite a sad place these days, not how I remember it from years gone by. About 50% closed shops with many of their doorways obviously used as bedrooms by the homeless :sm03: However, on a brighter note, the old Victorian pavilion has been converted into the best Wetherspoons I have ever seen!! :sm24: It's right on the beach and standing on the huge roof terrace, you could be on the deck of an ocean liner!!! More later!!


That sounds like a wonderful way to spend the day! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> G'day from Ramsgate on the south Eastern coast of Kent!! We decided on a day at the seaside as there is nothing much on at the cinema. It's warm here but not weltering and it has been a little cloudy all day but so comfortable to walk about in! Our LYS is trying to sell her store. She was doing okay where she was, but moved to main street and now there is very little parking. I think it was a bad move on her part.
> The high street is quite a sad place these days, not how I remember it from years gone by. About 50% closed shops with many of their doorways obviously used as bedrooms by the homeless :sm03: However, on a brighter note, the old Victorian pavilion has been converted into the best Wetherspoons I have ever seen!! :sm24: It's right on the beach and standing on the huge roof terrace, you could be on the deck of an ocean liner!!! More later!!


Thanks for showing us pictures of the pretty side of Ramsgate. It seems we are seeing more and more closed shops also. I guess it has a lot to do with ordering online. Glad you are enjoying your day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, you are experts in playing the waiting game now!! Xxxx


Doesn't mean I'm enjoying it though, I want to go-ooooooooooooooo. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> G'day from Ramsgate on the south Eastern coast of Kent!! We decided on a day at the seaside as there is nothing much on at the cinema. It's warm here but not weltering and it has been a little cloudy all day but so comfortable to walk about in! The high street is quite a sad place these days, not how I remember it from years gone by. About 50% closed shops with many of their doorways obviously used as bedrooms by the homeless :sm03: However, on a brighter note, the old Victorian pavilion has been converted into the best Wetherspoons I have ever seen!! :sm24: It's right on the beach and standing on the huge roof terrace, you could be on the deck of an ocean liner!!! More later!!


Wow it looks proper posh. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow it looks proper posh. xxxx :sm24:


Hmm, that's the only bit that is and apparently the locals don't like it because it is taking trade away from them. It is the largest Wetherspoons in the UK, apparently!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmm, that's the only bit that is and apparently the locals don't like it because it is taking trade away from them. It is the largest Wetherspoons in the UK, apparently!!


If everything is in decline I would have thought they would have welcomed a big name like Wetherspoons opening. There's no pleasing some people. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If everything is in decline I would have thought they would have welcomed a big name like Wetherspoons opening. There's no pleasing some people. xxxx


Like a lot of places, a lot of shops have closed due to online shopping but you can't get a restaurant meal online so every other shop there is an eatery of some sort. Wetherspoons food and drink is much cheaper than most places so I guess they cannot compete so they complain!!! I think it is only the shopkeepers, not the residents!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Last evening, we went to see DGD in her end of junior school show, Toad of Toad Hall. It was well done and of course she was brilliant as stoat no.3, but it was also quite emotional. We have been visiting that school for various events since 2009, when DGS was in the reception class and now there will be no more. At the end of the show, they sang a song that included all the names of their new schools. I was glad to see that there were about 7 or 8 going to DGD's new school so at least she'll have some familiar faces there, sniff, gulp! :sm03: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:



> Last evening, we went to see DGD in her end of junior school show, Toad of Toad Hall. It was well done and of course she was brilliant as stoat no.3, but it was also quite emotional. We have been visiting that school for various events since 2009, when DGS was in the reception class and now there will be no more. At the end of the show, they sang a song that included all the names of their new schools. I was glad to see that there were about 7 or 8 going to DGD's new school so at least she'll have some familiar faces there, sniff, gulp! :sm03: :sm16: :sm09:


Oooh emotional indeed


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> G'day from Ramsgate on the south Eastern coast of Kent!! We decided on a day at the seaside as there is nothing much on at the cinema. It's warm here but not weltering and it has been a little cloudy all day but so comfortable to walk about in! The high street is quite a sad place these days, not how I remember it from years gone by. About 50% closed shops with many of their doorways obviously used as bedrooms by the homeless :sm03: However, on a brighter note, the old Victorian pavilion has been converted into the best Wetherspoons I have ever seen!! :sm24: It's right on the beach and standing on the huge roof terrace, you could be on the deck of an ocean liner!!! More later!!


Wow that is spectacular


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is a perfect day weatherwise. Yesterday was also grand outdoors. Mr Wonderful and I were sitting on our tiny deck enjoying life. Soon a neighbor came over to join us, then a neighbor tied up her pets and joined us. Soon a father with two young children were chatting with us and then the next door neighbor came over. My tiny deck was over flowing with people. We had a grand party without all the prep and clean up a regular party needs.


Impromptu parties are the best


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they've been and gone and loved the place and totally fell in love with the garden, the trouble is their house has only just gone on the market, so once again we'll see. xx


Another lot in the race to get your barn, hopefully something happens soon


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Gone to find my Mojo! Are you still using your Cpap? When I use mine I feel so much better. Never had it last now got & I feel horrible. Probably because I slept on the sofa last night. My DD got rushed to A & E last night, thankfully her friend took her. She got home at 3.30am, then I fell asleep. She has now completely snapped her tendon in her ankle, so she mustn't weight bear on it. I have never seen her in such pain. The consultant is looking at her scans today to see if an operation is required.


Oh no, wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Last evening, we went to see DGD in her end of junior school show, Toad of Toad Hall. It was well done and of course she was brilliant as stoat no.3, but it was also quite emotional. We have been visiting that school for various events since 2009, when DGS was in the reception class and now there will be no more. At the end of the show, they sang a song that included all the names of their new schools. I was glad to see that there were about 7 or 8 going to DGD's new school so at least she'll have some familiar faces there, sniff, gulp! :sm03: :sm16: :sm09:


Oooh you big softie. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Another lot in the race to get your barn, hopefully something happens soon


Well it sure is a marathon, we could do with some sprinters (with money ready). xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Last evening, we went to see DGD in her end of junior school show, Toad of Toad Hall. It was well done and of course she was brilliant as stoat no.3, but it was also quite emotional. We have been visiting that school for various events since 2009, when DGS was in the reception class and now there will be no more. At the end of the show, they sang a song that included all the names of their new schools. I was glad to see that there were about 7 or 8 going to DGD's new school so at least she'll have some familiar faces there, sniff, gulp! :sm03: :sm16: :sm09:


Very emotional event for you! Sending warm and comforting hugs and lots of love. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Inner ear infection and outer ear too.
They want $194.00 for the medicine.
That isn't happening????
It hurts to talk , swallow, eat , breathe. .. Ice helps a little. Pain meds help a little.. I'm currently going through the monthly fight for my refills of those and i can barely talk. 
Life... Constantly putting your boot up me arse !!!!

This too shall pass..this too shall pass...this too shall pass..........

Thanks for letting me offload all that???? looooove you all Xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Inner ear infection and outer ear too.
> They want $194.00 for the medicine.
> That isn't happening????
> It hurts to talk , swallow, eat , breathe. .. Ice helps a little. Pain meds help a little.. I'm currently going through the monthly fight for my refills of those and i can barely talk.
> Life... Constantly putting your boot up me arse !!!!
> 
> This too shall pass..this too shall pass...this too shall pass..........
> 
> Thanks for letting me offload all that???? looooove you all Xoxoxo


Oh dear, poor you and the expenses won't make you feel any better. Hope it clears up soon. xx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is a perfect day weatherwise. Yesterday was also grand outdoors. Mr Wonderful and I were sitting on our tiny deck enjoying life. Soon a neighbor came over to join us, then a neighbor tied up her pets and joined us. Soon a father with two young children were chatting with us and then the next door neighbor came over. My tiny deck was over flowing with people. We had a grand party without all the prep and clean up a regular party needs.


Those are sometimes the most fun kind of get togethers because it's naturally happened and there's no pressure.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, poor you and the expenses won't make you feel any better. Hope it clears up soon. xx


Thanks. I'm going to try to sleep it away.. And freeze it out with a nice bag of frozen peas lol.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try to sleep it away.. And freeze it out with a nice bag of frozen peas lol.


So sorry, healing hugs coming your way. Hope you get better soon..xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Inner ear infection and outer ear too.
> They want $194.00 for the medicine.
> That isn't happening????
> It hurts to talk , swallow, eat , breathe. .. Ice helps a little. Pain meds help a little.. I'm currently going through the monthly fight for my refills of those and i can barely talk.
> Life... Constantly putting your boot up me arse !!!!
> 
> This too shall pass..this too shall pass...this too shall pass..........
> 
> Thanks for letting me offload all that???? looooove you all Xoxoxo


Oh, no! Sending many healing hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:08 pm EDT and 20âC. (68âF). It was 23âC all day today with a lovely breeze so we opened the house up. Yesterday at the lake the wind was so strong it was chilly, although walking back to the parking lot I was reminded how hot it really was.
Today was my mumâs guy Stuartâs 80th birthday. So I made his a lamb leg dinner. Lamb is his favourite and he doesnât get it too often. I stopped in at the bakery on the way back from the lake so we had butter tarts for dessert.
Stuart failed his driverâs retest earlier this week because the tester didnât tell him there was a time limit and Stuart did what he usually does, check everything 3 times, and ran out of time. He was able to re-test a couple of days later and heâll get to drive after the end of this month.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try to sleep it away.. And freeze it out with a nice bag of frozen peas lol.


I hope you are able to sleep. Feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Inner ear infection and outer ear too.
> They want $194.00 for the medicine.
> That isn't happening????
> It hurts to talk , swallow, eat , breathe. .. Ice helps a little. Pain meds help a little.. I'm currently going through the monthly fight for my refills of those and i can barely talk.
> Life... Constantly putting your boot up me arse !!!!
> 
> This too shall pass..this too shall pass...this too shall pass..........
> 
> Thanks for letting me offload all that???? looooove you all Xoxoxo


Can they give you a cheaper generic medicine that does the same thing.
Suck on a spoon of honey, it will make your throat feel better.
Offload anytime if it helps.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it sure is a marathon, we could do with some sprinters (with money ready). xx


I hope one of them shows up with money soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Last evening, we went to see DGD in her end of junior school show, Toad of Toad Hall. It was well done and of course she was brilliant as stoat no.3, but it was also quite emotional. We have been visiting that school for various events since 2009, when DGS was in the reception class and now there will be no more. At the end of the show, they sang a song that included all the names of their new schools. I was glad to see that there were about 7 or 8 going to DGD's new school so at least she'll have some familiar faces there, sniff, gulp! :sm03: :sm16: :sm09:


It's good that DGD will have some friends with her at the new school.
They're all growing up so fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Like a lot of places, a lot of shops have closed due to online shopping but you can't get a restaurant meal online so every other shop there is an eatery of some sort. Wetherspoons food and drink is much cheaper than most places so I guess they cannot compete so they complain!!! I think it is only the shopkeepers, not the residents!!! xxxx


We had that happen around here. It didn't help that the federal government will pay the taxes for any commercial property owner or apartment owner whose property is empty. There's no incentive to rent places.
The shops that are renting now are specialty shops, with items or services that you don't usually find on the internet.
And I have 8 yarn stores within driving distance now. Most of them have classes and social knitting along with the yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hmm, that's the only bit that is and apparently the locals don't like it because it is taking trade away from them. It is the largest Wetherspoons in the UK, apparently!!


The shop owners in Cobourg said that when a big Walmart was built on the edge of town, but it never stopped people from shopping downtown. The downtown shops just had to sell things that Walmart didn't sell.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> G'day from Ramsgate on the south Eastern coast of Kent!! We decided on a day at the seaside as there is nothing much on at the cinema. It's warm here but not weltering and it has been a little cloudy all day but so comfortable to walk about in! The high street is quite a sad place these days, not how I remember it from years gone by. About 50% closed shops with many of their doorways obviously used as bedrooms by the homeless :sm03: However, on a brighter note, the old Victorian pavilion has been converted into the best Wetherspoons I have ever seen!! :sm24: It's right on the beach and standing on the huge roof terrace, you could be on the deck of an ocean liner!!! More later!!


Beautiful pictures. That is an wonderful store.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. Bella-kitty is complaining about my typing. I’m not petting her.
Good night all.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Can they give you a cheaper generic medicine that does the same thing.
> Suck on a spoon of honey, it will make your throat feel better.
> Offload anytime if it helps.


That is the generic.. Dh got me the pills tonight and i didn't die when i took it, so good news there.
My wonderful sister has a refill for the same drops for only $10. So she refilled it and is bringing it to me tomorrow. thats the insurance difference right there. $105. For me and $10. For her, God love her!!!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:08 pm EDT and 20âC. (68âF). It was 23âC all day today with a lovely breeze so we opened the house up. Yesterday at the lake the wind was so strong it was chilly, although walking back to the parking lot I was reminded how hot it really was.
> Today was my mumâs guy Stuartâs 80th birthday. So I made his a lamb leg dinner. Lamb is his favourite and he doesnât get it too often. I stopped in at the bakery on the way back from the lake so we had butter tarts for dessert.
> Stuart failed his driverâs retest earlier this week because the tester didnât tell him there was a time limit and Stuart did what he usually does, check everything 3 times, and ran out of time. He was able to re-test a couple of days later and heâll get to drive after the end of this month.


The evil butter tart... wish I had one right now! :sm24:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are able to sleep. Feel better soon.


Feel comfortable soon again Angela. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Did manage to get a bit lost in one of the villages but got there on time and easy ride back home. Just had fish and chips, yummy as usual xx


How's that felt coming! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is a perfect day weatherwise. Yesterday was also grand outdoors. Mr Wonderful and I were sitting on our tiny deck enjoying life. Soon a neighbor came over to join us, then a neighbor tied up her pets and joined us. Soon a father with two young children were chatting with us and then the next door neighbor came over. My tiny deck was over flowing with people. We had a grand party without all the prep and clean up a regular party needs.


Sounds like you have a lovely neighbourhood. xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Hang in there. Nothing new here at all. The attorneys received updated information from our attorney and are reviewing it. Hopefully we'll hear something from them soon. Still not sure where we'll end up (or when we'll end up there). xxxooo


Nothing like living in limbo is there? xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Unless you can make it here in August. Xx


I might be a little bit longer.... I'm walking! Love and hugs to you. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Gone to find my Mojo! Are you still using your Cpap? When I use mine I feel so much better. Never had it last now got & I feel horrible. Probably because I slept on the sofa last night. My DD got rushed to A & E last night, thankfully her friend took her. She got home at 3.30am, then I fell asleep. She has now completely snapped her tendon in her ankle, so she mustn't weight bear on it. I have never seen her in such pain. The consultant is looking at her scans today to see if an operation is required.


Hoping for a good outcome for your DD. Sending healing hugs. xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Nothing like living in limbo is there? xoxo


Tell me about it. I get lots of knitting done though. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell me about it. I get lots of knitting done though. xx :sm15:


Good morning from a sunny Wales, yay the sun has come back. Waiting for feedback from yesterday and an update from the other two interested parties, apart from that and usual things I'm think I'll get my green jumper finished today so can get some buttons for it and the orange cardi tomorrow. Have got enough yarn so will make a bobble hat to go with the green one. Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Very emotional event for you! Sending warm and comforting hugs and lots of love. xxxooo


Thanks dear, they don't seem to have any shows in secondary school here, not in Jake's anyway, maybe Liv's all-girls school will be different!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a sunny blue-skyed London. I am off up to town in a minute to meet a friend from the last river cruise for lunch, back later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny blue-skyed London. I am off up to town in a minute to meet a friend from the last river cruise for lunch, back later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


And a good morning to you. Have a good day, wish I was there could do with your company at the moment. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you. Have a good day, wish I was there could do with your company at the moment. xxxx


Keep working on your DH for the 18th August. xxxxx Thinking of you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Brilliant singing session last night, lots of harmonies going off in all directions and some of them were even correct!

Just booked myself of a 1:1 workshop on 3D felt making. Made some more felt yesterday, really enjoying trying different techniques.

Better finishing getting the bedrooms ready for the family and do a bit of ironing and then I might just make some more felt :sm01: xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you. Have a good day, wish I was there could do with your company at the moment. xxxx


Awwww, hang in there kid, I feel your anguish is coming to an end! Big hugs!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Brilliant singing session last night, lots of harmonies going off in all directions and some of them were even correct!
> 
> Just booked myself of a 1:1 workshop on 3D felt making. Made some more felt yesterday, really enjoying trying different techniques.
> 
> Better finishing getting the bedrooms ready for the family and do a bit of ironing and then I might just make some more felt :sm01: xx


Oh dear another addiction but it sounds very interesting so enjoy!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
> And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
> Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


That sounds sweet -- with the wig, I bet she is gorgeous! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Inner ear infection and outer ear too.
> They want $194.00 for the medicine.
> That isn't happening????
> It hurts to talk , swallow, eat , breathe. .. Ice helps a little. Pain meds help a little.. I'm currently going through the monthly fight for my refills of those and i can barely talk.
> Life... Constantly putting your boot up me arse !!!!
> 
> This too shall pass..this too shall pass...this too shall pass..........
> 
> Thanks for letting me offload all that???? looooove you all Xoxoxo


Oh you poor love, I truly hope it does pass, really quickly, big healing hugs coming your way! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:08 pm EDT and 20âC. (68âF). It was 23âC all day today with a lovely breeze so we opened the house up. Yesterday at the lake the wind was so strong it was chilly, although walking back to the parking lot I was reminded how hot it really was.
> Today was my mumâs guy Stuartâs 80th birthday. So I made his a lamb leg dinner. Lamb is his favourite and he doesnât get it too often. I stopped in at the bakery on the way back from the lake so we had butter tarts for dessert.
> Stuart failed his driverâs retest earlier this week because the tester didnât tell him there was a time limit and Stuart did what he usually does, check everything 3 times, and ran out of time. He was able to re-test a couple of days later and heâll get to drive after the end of this month.


Happy birthday Stuart!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Can they give you a cheaper generic medicine that does the same thing.
> Suck on a spoon of honey, it will make your throat feel better.
> Offload anytime if it helps.


Absolutely!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We had that happen around here. It didn't help that the federal government will pay the taxes for any commercial property owner or apartment owner whose property is empty. There's no incentive to rent places.
> The shops that are renting now are specialty shops, with items or services that you don't usually find on the internet.
> And I have 8 yarn stores within driving distance now. Most of them have classes and social knitting along with the yarn.


Sounds like heaven to me!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I might be a little bit longer.... I'm walking! Love and hugs to you. xoxo


Take as long as you like, good friends are worth waiting for. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> How's that felt coming! xoxo


Having great fun. Started having a go at some 3D stuff. Will post some pictures. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> That is the generic.. Dh got me the pills tonight and i didn't die when i took it, so good news there.
> My wonderful sister has a refill for the same drops for only $10. So she refilled it and is bringing it to me tomorrow. thats the insurance difference right there. $105. For me and $10. For her, God love her!!!


How lovely to hear all that sisterly love, well done Lisa but I know you'd do the same for her!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sounds like heaven to me!!


Quite agree, I think we have better go and investigate. xxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello my friends, I hope you are having beautiful weather; not too hot, and not too cold or wet! This morning we had beautiful sunshine, and just the right temperature, so I could fo out without wearing my sheepskin boots, my feet were so happy! After lunch, the sun took a holiday, and I have had to put socks on, & dh & I are both relaxing in our chairs, wrapped in a blanket, as it isn't quite cold enough to put the heater on!

We took a trip to Adelaide on Tuesday; dh has been looking for a 7 seater vehicle, because dd4's children are getting old enough, for us to go on day trips, when they have a sleep-over; and they wouldn't fit into our sedan! 

Anyway, we are now proud owners of white Toyota Kluger, and it is our very first All Wheel Drive. This will allow us to go on more trips with dd4, and her family, when they go on camping trips, which involve some 4x4 driving. The 2nd row seats fold down completely flat, so if we need to, we can sleep in the back of the car, also! We should have got one of these many years ago! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. /just a fly by. Im off to Stephens, Its GS2 18th birthday today. Ive got things to do and get, so I hope to be on line tonight. love you all and hope everyones ok. My tums off a bit but Im going on holiday soon arenti? xx


----------



## Xiang

[nitz8catz] We had that happen around here. It didn't help that the federal government will pay the taxes for any commercial property owner or apartment owner whose property is empty. There's no incentive to rent places.
The shops that are renting now are specialty shops, with items or services that you don't usually find on the internet.
And I have 8 yarn stores within driving distance now. Most of them have classes and social knitting along with the yarn.[/quote]



London Girl said:


> Sounds like heaven to me!!


*WOW!!!* That is definitely heaven to me! I think the closest yarn store to me, is about 300km away, otherwise I get my supplies from the internet; usually from UK, USA; occasionally I find what I want within Australia, but usually the items are much cheaper (freight included), from international stores! Most of the international stores are also very good if there is anything wrong with my order; if I don't have a good experience in that area, the shop never sees an order from me again; but they *DO* get a notice on their site!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. /just a fly by. Im off to Stephens, Its GS2 18th birthday today. Ive got things to do and get, so I hope to be on line tonight. love you all and hope everyones ok. My tums off a bit but Im going on holiday soon arenti? xx


A very *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to GS2, I hope you all have a wonderful day/evening! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am now going to do some catchup! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Was surprised when i let the dogs out today that it was raining. It's stopped but now it's sticky muggy hot ! Miserable weather ! I shall stay in my room with my pj's and my fans on.
> And I'm working on a bag for sweet peas birthday she wanted a little purse so I'm making her one.
> Her momma just sent me her pic in her descendants wig , she loves dressing up.. ????


The wig actually suits her, I don't remember if her hair is dark, or light! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperature reached 30 here yesterday and that is hot for the UK and it's going to be the same again today. Creative chaos here this morning so I will catch up with you later.
> 
> Happy Monday xx


Have a wonderfully creative time at CC!xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have been knitting like crazy to get this tank done but I still have to do the arm borders and the neck and lace at bottom!


It will get completed, I am finally working on the collar, and front borders, and I am hoping to have it completed before the weekend, as I want to wear it to an outing we have on Saturday! I will be thinking of you, as I am working on my jacket! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, cloudy Wales, temperature normal and quite pleasant. Determined to finish my cardigan today. Got the front bands done yesterday, just the collar band to do. Waiting for my car to be picked up to have it's annual medical, DH has gone to see if he can get some positives on one of our interested viewers, I think they have accepted an offer on theirs but they are offering us less than the other interested party who haven't got a buyer for theirs yet. What to do. DH wants to wait I'm ready to cut and run. My poor little brain is whirling, so will bury myself in my knitting and see what happens. Have a good day, enjoy the sunshine those who have it, we've lost ours. xx


I really feel for you in this situation, I hope you get the best possible outcome! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. I've had a bad couple of nights, being awake a lot of the time with a migraine on my right eye. I'm so glad I'm not at work, but wondering what is causing them now as I have nothing stressful coming up. Anyway I've been round to the docs and managed to get a cancellation appointment tomorrow morning. I shall wait and see what she suggests.


Do you have a medication to take, when you experience the first symptoms of your migraines? The medication prescribed here, for those who have a high frequency of episodes, and the severity, as you have had lately!
I hope you feel better, very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I've no idea what 'descendants' are, I assumed it was a typo in linkie's post but realise it must be a toy 'fad'


I just looked it up, and it is a 'family' of dolls! I haven't seen any of my gdg's with one, so it might not have reached here yet! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Yes they do happen too frequently. I used maybe get one once a month or every other month. But since the monthlies stopped they come more frequently and the ones on my eyes started after that, never had them before!


Your migraines might be related to your hormone levels, so it might be an idea to have those checked also; just to hopefully rule out at least one possible cause! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:



> That is the generic.. Dh got me the pills tonight and i didn't die when i took it, so good news there.
> My wonderful sister has a refill for the same drops for only $10. So she refilled it and is bringing it to me tomorrow. thats the insurance difference right there. $105. For me and $10. For her, God love her!!!


I am glad you are able to take the antibiotic. I was worrying about you trying to go without. I hope it works quickly. 
I heard on the national news you should ask the pharmacist how much the prescription would cost if you did not have insurance. Earlier this month my sister was told a prescription for Plavix would cost over $200.00 if she went through insurance. She ask the price if she paid without going through insurance and then it only cost $8.00. Through some quirk in the law pharmacists are not allowed to tell you that unless you ask.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The main part of my workload is ditched, but it all has to gradually go. ATM I can do none of it, so if things don't improve it may all just get dropped!


I am thinking of you, often Janet, and am sending lots of very quiet, and soft, cyber hugs! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Sounds like you have a lovely neighbourhood. xox


I do have wonderful neighbors. Last night my neighbors 99 year old mother died. She texted me and I immediately ask if I should come over. She said another neighbor and her daughter were with her. She felt comforted to know her neighbors were there for her. Very stressful time for her as she lost her husband a few weeks ago.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, yay the sun has come back. Waiting for feedback from yesterday and an update from the other two interested parties, apart from that and usual things I'm think I'll get my green jumper finished today so can get some buttons for it and the orange cardi tomorrow. Have got enough yarn so will make a bobble hat to go with the green one. Have a good day. xx


Hoping for a good outcome with all the people that are interested in your home. It is always nice to have a matching hat to go with a cardi.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny blue-skyed London. I am off up to town in a minute to meet a friend from the last river cruise for lunch, back later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


Morning. Have a lovely lunch under the sunny sky.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Brilliant singing session last night, lots of harmonies going off in all directions and some of them were even correct!
> 
> Just booked myself of a 1:1 workshop on 3D felt making. Made some more felt yesterday, really enjoying trying different techniques.
> 
> Better finishing getting the bedrooms ready for the family and do a bit of ironing and then I might just make some more felt :sm01: xx


Morning. Nice that some of the harmonies were correct. Although a lot of fun might be had when they were off. 
Enjoy your felting. Any projects in mind to use all the felted fabric?


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hello my friends, I hope you are having beautiful weather; not too hot, and not too cold or wet! This morning we had beautiful sunshine, and just the right temperature, so I could fo out without wearing my sheepskin boots, my feet were so happy! After lunch, the sun took a holiday, and I have had to put socks on, & dh & I are both relaxing in our chairs, wrapped in a blanket, as it isn't quite cold enough to put the heater on!
> 
> We took a trip to Adelaide on Tuesday; dh has been looking for a 7 seater vehicle, because dd4's children are getting old enough, for us to go on day trips, when they have a sleep-over; and they wouldn't fit into our sedan!
> 
> Anyway, we are now proud owners of white Toyota Kluger, and it is our very first All Wheel Drive. This will allow us to go on more trips with dd4, and her family, when they go on camping trips, which involve some 4x4 driving. The 2nd row seats fold down completely flat, so if we need to, we can sleep in the back of the car, also! We should have got one of these many years ago! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


That sounds just like thhe car I'd like. Trying to persuade DH to hire a small campervan for a road trip. It's rather an uphill struggle. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> ooh yes. I could wake up for one of those. Can I throw my DH in the ring?


An activity like that, might just relieve whatever is not allowing you to feel better, yet!

I hope you are beginning to feel at least better; but if you aren't, the cyber hugs are infinite, for as long as needed! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Hello my friends, I hope you are having beautiful weather; not too hot, and not too cold or wet! This morning we had beautiful sunshine, and just the right temperature, so I could fo out without wearing my sheepskin boots, my feet were so happy! After lunch, the sun took a holiday, and I have had to put socks on, & dh & I are both relaxing in our chairs, wrapped in a blanket, as it isn't quite cold enough to put the heater on!
> 
> We took a trip to Adelaide on Tuesday; dh has been looking for a 7 seater vehicle, because dd4's children are getting old enough, for us to go on day trips, when they have a sleep-over; and they wouldn't fit into our sedan!
> 
> Anyway, we are now proud owners of white Toyota Kluger, and it is our very first All Wheel Drive. This will allow us to go on more trips with dd4, and her family, when they go on camping trips, which involve some 4x4 driving. The 2nd row seats fold down completely flat, so if we need to, we can sleep in the back of the car, also! We should have got one of these many years ago! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


Your new vehicle sounds great. Hope you make a lot of family memories with your new wheels.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. /just a fly by. Im off to Stephens, Its GS2 18th birthday today. Ive got things to do and get, so I hope to be on line tonight. love you all and hope everyones ok. My tums off a bit but Im going on holiday soon arenti? xx


Morning. Oh dear. Your grandson is no longer a boy. At 18 he is a man. Happy Birthday to him.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Wow,how time does fly, if you had asked me how old the twins are going to be at their next birthday I would have said 2!


It must be about time I posted some photos of my gdg's, again! As the saying goes, they are growing like weeds, they get plenty of sunshine, and just the right amount of rain; especially the twins! They had their very first haircut a couple of weeks ago, T1 didn't have enough hair to cut, prior to this, and their mum wanted them to have their first cut, together. T1 already gets upset about her hair, because T2's hair grew much faster than T1's did, poor little mite! Whenever T2 had her hair put in a single hairband, or in 2 hairbands, T1 gets uset, because her hair wasn't long enough to put her hair in the same style! :sm03:


----------



## Xiang

[London Girl]How gorgeous!!! She will love that purse to pieces, I know!! My DGD is also heavily into Descendants, we got her a doll for her birthday that changes from a blonde to the purple hair? She's a little long in the tooth for that, I guess but happy for her to stay a little girl as long as she wants to!! xxxx



linkan said:


> I use to play barbie dolls with my youngest sister Donna till i was 15.
> We had a massive collection lol.


I hated dolls, but having said that, there was one doll that mum & dad gave me, one Christmas, that I used to play with, and that was a Cindy doll; I think it was the Australian (or possibly English) equivalent of the Barbie; but with a more realistic body shape. I don't remember playing with it for very long though!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Gracious! Already 4 ! Seems like yesterday.


The time goes extremely fast, when one os having fun; doesn't it! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dd2 feel asleep at the wheel this morning and totaled her car . She is fine, nothing but some bruising from the seat belt and air bag. She put it in a ditch.
> I'm just happy she's okay but she has got to start getting more sleep or change shifts. I'm really concerned with how tired she is all the time.


I totally agree with you there! What work does she do, and what shift does she do? If it is night shift, that is the worst shift in the world; the pay might be at a higher rate, but it isn't worth anything, if she gets badly injured! The accident might just open her eyes to that fact!

I am so happy that she didn't get badly injured. xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I am glad you are able to take the antibiotic. I was worrying about you trying to go without. I hope it works quickly.
> I heard on the national news you should ask the pharmacist how much the prescription would cost if you did not have insurance. Earlier this month my sister was told a prescription for Plavix would cost over $200.00 if she went through insurance. She ask the price if she paid without going through insurance and then it only cost $8.00. Through some quirk in the law pharmacists are not allowed to tell you that unless you ask.


Each of the pharmacies have their list; Walmart publishes it on their website. I think Walgreens and CVS may do so too.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> That is the generic.. Dh got me the pills tonight and i didn't die when i took it, so good news there.
> My wonderful sister has a refill for the same drops for only $10. So she refilled it and is bringing it to me tomorrow. thats the insurance difference right there. $105. For me and $10. For her, God love her!!!


Glad you were able to get your meds!!! Hope you're beginning to feel better. Sending more comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Each of the pharmacies have their list; Walmart publishes it on their website. I think Walgreens and CVS may do so too.


Interesting. I assumed I needed to sign up to Walmarts pharmacy. I filled in all the information. Got to the point where it asks for my prescription number in order to sign into the pharmacy. Without a prescription number I was denied access. Wondering if you have to have a prescription on file there before you can get the cost of that med?


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Nothing like living in limbo is there? xoxo


It definitely isn't any picnic, that's for sure! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell me about it. I get lots of knitting done though. xx :sm15:


Me, too! A bit a packing and cleaning out each day and a lot of knitting! Off early this a.m. to meet up with a friend for coffee and a chat. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny blue-skyed London. I am off up to town in a minute to meet a friend from the last river cruise for lunch, back later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


That sounds like fun! Enjoy your day out! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. /just a fly by. Im off to Stephens, Its GS2 18th birthday today. Ive got things to do and get, so I hope to be on line tonight. love you all and hope everyones ok. My tums off a bit but Im going on holiday soon arenti? xx


Safe travels and happy birthday to GS2! Can't believe he's now 18!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Your new vehicle sounds great. Hope you make a lot of family memories with your new wheels.


Me, too, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Interesting. I assumed I needed to sign up to Walmarts pharmacy. I filled in all the information. Got to the point where it asks for my prescription number in order to sign into the pharmacy. Without a prescription number I was denied access. Wondering if you have to have a prescription on file there before you can get the cost of that med?


https://i5.walmartimages.com/dfw/4ff9c6c9-1ce4/k2-_e81ec767-0d2a-41d7-8851-bd1b8be9510f.v1.pdf

This is their list of $4 drugs.

Here's Walgreens list.
https://www.needymeds.org/discountdrugprogram.taf?_function=byStore&store=13

Here's CVS
https://www.needymeds.org/discountdrugprogram.taf?_function=byStore&store=1

Here's Costco's
http://www.needymeds.org/discountdrugprogram.taf?_function=byStore&store=16


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> https://i5.walmartimages.com/dfw/4ff9c6c9-1ce4/k2-_e81ec767-0d2a-41d7-8851-bd1b8be9510f.v1.pdf
> 
> This is their list of $4 drugs.
> 
> Here's Walgreens list.
> https://www.needymeds.org/discountdrugprogram.taf?_function=byStore&store=13
> 
> Here's CVS
> https://www.needymeds.org/discountdrugprogram.taf?_function=byStore&store=1
> 
> Here's Costco's
> http://www.needymeds.org/discountdrugprogram.taf?_function=byStore&store=16


Thanks for this. I did not know it was available. I may be able to mention it to friends that are without insurance and taking those meds. I wish the pharmacies would make available a list of what it would cost an uninsured consumer to buy the all meds from them.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> How's that felt coming! xoxo


Here's some photos of recent stuff..


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Thanks for this. I did not know it was available. I may be able to mention it to friends that are without insurance and taking those meds. I wish the pharmacies would make available a list of what it would cost an uninsured consumer to buy the all meds from them.


Please do mention it to everyone you know. Just because you have insurance (including employer, retiree, or medicare plan D), doesn't mean you have to use it in payment when this cheaper option is available. Also, you can use this website or app on phone:
https://www.goodrx.com/atenolol?drug-name=Atenelol


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Your poor daughter. What can they do with a snapped tendon?


In the 'old days' it would be an operation but they don't seem to do that now. Now it's total rest, ha ha, vast quantities of medicines. I have a chart set up to give her her pills.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Last evening, we went to see DGD in her end of junior school show, Toad of Toad Hall. It was well done and of course she was brilliant as stoat no.3, but it was also quite emotional. We have been visiting that school for various events since 2009, when DGS was in the reception class and now there will be no more. At the end of the show, they sang a song that included all the names of their new schools. I was glad to see that there were about 7 or 8 going to DGD's new school so at least she'll have some familiar faces there, sniff, gulp! :sm03: :sm16: :sm09:


It's so sad for them leaving primary, but get adventures coming up. What school is she going to next? Little O finished year 1 today, his teacher is going to Year 2, which they are all really pleased at.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Inner ear infection and outer ear too.
> They want $194.00 for the medicine.
> That isn't happening????
> It hurts to talk , swallow, eat , breathe. .. Ice helps a little. Pain meds help a little.. I'm currently going through the monthly fight for my refills of those and i can barely talk.
> Life... Constantly putting your boot up me arse !!!!
> 
> This too shall pass..this too shall pass...this too shall pass..........
> 
> Thanks for letting me offload all that???? looooove you all Xoxoxo


You poor thing, wish I could help you. We moan about our hospitals over here but thank God we have our National Health Service, treatment are free. If we need medicines there is a charge but if you are retired or have a chronic condition they are free. My DD was very grateful she gets her meds free, she was prescribed 5 lots yesterday.Obviously we pay our taxes for it all or have done in the past.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Hello my friends, I hope you are having beautiful weather; not too hot, and not too cold or wet! This morning we had beautiful sunshine, and just the right temperature, so I could fo out without wearing my sheepskin boots, my feet were so happy! After lunch, the sun took a holiday, and I have had to put socks on, & dh & I are both relaxing in our chairs, wrapped in a blanket, as it isn't quite cold enough to put the heater on!
> 
> We took a trip to Adelaide on Tuesday; dh has been looking for a 7 seater vehicle, because dd4's children are getting old enough, for us to go on day trips, when they have a sleep-over; and they wouldn't fit into our sedan!
> 
> Anyway, we are now proud owners of white Toyota Kluger, and it is our very first All Wheel Drive. This will allow us to go on more trips with dd4, and her family, when they go on camping trips, which involve some 4x4 driving. The 2nd row seats fold down completely flat, so if we need to, we can sleep in the back of the car, also! We should have got one of these many years ago! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


Congrats on your new vehicle, hope you all have many miles of happy driving.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. /just a fly by. Im off to Stephens, Its GS2 18th birthday today. Ive got things to do and get, so I hope to be on line tonight. love you all and hope everyones ok. My tums off a bit but Im going on holiday soon arenti? xx


Happy 18th to your GS, doesn't time fly? Hope you have a good time with the family.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Your new vehicle sounds great. Hope you make a lot of family memories with your new wheels.


Exactly what jinx said!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> [London Girl]How gorgeous!!! She will love that purse to pieces, I know!! My DGD is also heavily into Descendants, we got her a doll for her birthday that changes from a blonde to the purple hair? She's a little long in the tooth for that, I guess but happy for her to stay a little girl as long as she wants to!! xxxx
> 
> I hated dolls, but having said that, there was one doll that mum & dad gave me, one Christmas, that I used to play with, and that was a Cindy doll; I think it was the Australian (or possibly English) equivalent of the Barbie; but with a more realistic body shape. I don't remember playing with it for very long though!


We had Cindy here in the 70s,I remember getting DD the whole caboodle one Christmas!!


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> [London Girl]How gorgeous!!! She will love that purse to pieces, I know!! My DGD is also heavily into Descendants, we got her a doll for her birthday that changes from a blonde to the purple hair? She's a little long in the tooth for that, I guess but happy for her to stay a little girl as long as she wants to!! xxxx
> 
> I hated dolls, but having said that, there was one doll that mum & dad gave me, one Christmas, that I used to play with, and that was a Cindy doll; I think it was the Australian (or possibly English) equivalent of the Barbie; but with a more realistic body shape. I don't remember playing with it for very long though!


My girls played with their Sindy dolls for years. I used to make so many costumes.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> We had Cindy here in the 70s,I remember getting DD the whole caboodle one Christmas!!


We still have a Sindy house in the attic & furniture, I secretly wanted a granddaughter to pass it on.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of recent stuff..


You're getting there. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. /just a fly by. Im off to Stephens, Its GS2 18th birthday today. Ive got things to do and get, so I hope to be on line tonight. love you all and hope everyones ok. My tums off a bit but Im going on holiday soon arenti? xx


Happy birthday to Susan's GS2, bit hugs from all of us!!! Hope your tum can cope with the celebrations!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of recent stuff..


All looks pretty brilliant to me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> It's so sad for them leaving primary, but get adventures coming up. What school is she going to next? Little O finished year 1 today, his teacher is going to Year 2, which they are all really pleased at.


Oh that's good, a bit of continuity at O's age is such a good thing! DGD is going to Eltham Hill! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> You poor thing, wish I could help you. We moan about our hospitals over here but thank God we have our National Health Service, treatment are free. If we need medicines there is a charge but if you are retired or have a chronic condition they are free. My DD was very grateful she gets her meds free, she was prescribed 5 lots yesterday.Obviously we pay our taxes for it all or have done in the past.


Hope she's on the mend soon Chris, please wish her well from me!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> My girls played with their Sindy dolls for years. I used to make so many costumes.


That's right! Sindy with an 'S'!!!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of recent stuff..


Wow! this opens up a whole new world for you! Shapes! The colour graduating is beautiful and transparent as well. The nuno makes incredible clothing pieces.... you won't have time for spinning! :sm08: xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> That's right! Sindy with an 'S'!!!


My mom was a good Catholic mom and she didn't like Barbie's chest, so we had Tina Cassini dolls in the 60's to dress. Tina was very sophisticated flat chested or not... I thought that might be a kinder description of mom instead of calling her a prude lol! :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hope she's on the mend soon Chris, please wish her well from me!!xxxx


And me xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> All looks pretty brilliant to me!! xxxx


You're too kind xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Wow! this opens up a whole new world for you! Shapes! The colour graduating is beautiful and transparent as well. The nuno makes incredible clothing pieces.... you won't have time for spinning! :sm08: xoxox


I wi have to make time????xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My mom was a good Catholic mom and she didn't like Barbie's chest, so we had Tina Cassini dolls in the 60's to dress. Tina was very sophisticated flat chested or not... I thought that might be a kinder description of mom instead of calling her a prude lol! :sm23:


I must say, I never saw the need for 'grown-up' dolls and I did worry a bit that it wouldn't be good for a gal's self-image but my DD seems to have turned out ok!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of recent stuff..


Those look great! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope she's on the mend soon Chris, please wish her well from me!!xxxx


And from me, too, Chris! What a horrible thing to have to be dealing with on top of everything else! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Feel comfortable soon again Angela. xoxox


Thanks. ???????? i need some of these..Zzzzzzzz's


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. We've had a really good night and I'm tucked up in bed now. GS 2 did a wonderful BBQ. I've decided to stay over until Saturday. Tomorrow when they go to work I think I'll take a look down at the town. That's my plan anyway. I'm on page 159 so I'm going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> She needs to take time off and spend it sleeping.


Perhaps, my lovely saxy, you could take a piece of your own advice..... Just saying it cos I love you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Perhaps, my lovely saxy, you could take a piece of your own advice..... Just saying it cos I love you.


Well said. xx


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I think I've caught up! I'm sitting here with Felix, he's looking at something on Grandad's iPad, naughty GM,! My DD has done something to her bad leg, she is in so much pain, cannot put her foot down at all. Her friend who works at the hosp is going to see someone today. I took photos of her foot & sent them to her friend. It seems she is having the worst heat ever. We are supposed to be going away next week, can't see us going at the moment.
> I have good news, that makes a change, MrB took me out last week & he bought me a mobility scooter. It was delivered yesterday, the battery needs charging for 24 hours. I have promised I will pick up Little O from school this afternoon. I have it just in time to go out with the kids in the school holidays. The scooter breaks down into 4 pieces so it will go easily in the car.


Oh chrissy that is good news. You'll feel strange at first but you'll soon get used to it. It's the best thing you could have done. I'm proud of you.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> One more bit of news, my eldest GS who is 10 and has Autism started ballet lessons at school a while back. A couple of weeks ago he was taken to the Royal ballet school to do his Stage One exam & he has passed. This is such a wonderful achievement we are all so proud. He has had a really dreadful time at school this year so at least he can celebrate his result.


Well done your GS. I bet you're real proud.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> What's a bus????? xxxx


A BIG red sheep with wheels on their feet. :sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> A BIG red sheep with wheels on their feet. :sm06:


Ah now you're talking my language. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Gone to find my Mojo! Are you still using your Cpap? When I use mine I feel so much better. Never had it last now got & I feel horrible. Probably because I slept on the sofa last night. My DD got rushed to A & E last night, thankfully her friend took her. She got home at 3.30am, then I fell asleep. She has now completely snapped her tendon in her ankle, so she mustn't weight bear on it. I have never seen her in such pain. The consultant is looking at her scans today to see if an operation is required.


That doesn't sound good at all does it. She'll be out of circulation for a while. I know Albert snapped his AChillies heal tendon about 30yrs ago and he was operatives on and on crutches for a good few weeks. Looks like grandma will be needed.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Inner ear infection and outer ear too.
> They want $194.00 for the medicine.
> That isn't happening????
> It hurts to talk , swallow, eat , breathe. .. Ice helps a little. Pain meds help a little.. I'm currently going through the monthly fight for my refills of those and i can barely talk.
> Life... Constantly putting your boot up me arse !!!!
> 
> This too shall pass..this too shall pass...this too shall pass..........
> 
> Thanks for letting me offload all that???? looooove you all Xoxoxo


m

Any time sweety . You do have the Devils luck. Take painkillers too.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> A very *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to GS2, I hope you all have a wonderful day/evening! xoxoxo


THANKYOU Judy. We had a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I do have wonderful neighbors. Last night my neighbors 99 year old mother died. She texted me and I immediately ask if I should come over. She said another neighbor and her daughter were with her. She felt comforted to know her neighbors were there for her. Very stressful time for her as she lost her husband a few weeks ago.


That is so sad for her. She's going to feel very lonely. It's great that she has a good friend in you.


----------



## grandma susan

I've just gone to my emails and it told me tiscali account needs repairing. So I pressed repair and it deleted the bloody lot


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I've just gone to my emails and it told me tiscali account needs repairing. So I pressed repair and it deleted the bloody lot


Doesn't it make you mad when these machines do their own thing. Hope there wasn't anything too important, though I suppose if there was they will write again. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:05 pm EDT and 20'C (68'F). The air con is on again as the humidity is rising.
I had a seaming and finishing class at one of the LYS in Cobourg. I took this class a few years ago, but needed a redo as I couldn't read my notes from the first class. It all came back as the teacher was instructing. And I had an hour to work on some of my WIPs.
Mum went to Cambridge to visit her sister who just had open heart surgery to replace a valve. Mum will be there until Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> What's a bus????? xxxx





grandma susan said:


> A BIG red sheep with wheels on their feet. :sm06:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. We've had a really good night and I'm tucked up in bed now. GS 2 did a wonderful BBQ. I've decided to stay over until Saturday. Tomorrow when they go to work I think I'll take a look down at the town. That's my plan anyway. I'm on page 159 so I'm going to catch up.


Enjoy yourself down town.
I'm glad you all had a good night, and belated birthday wishes to GS2.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I must say, I never saw the need for 'grown-up' dolls and I did worry a bit that it wouldn't be good for a gal's self-image but my DD seems to have turned out ok!! :sm24: xxxx


My DD had a whole suitcase of Barbie dolls and Sindy dolls and Chrissie dolls that she inherited from my sister. She didn't play with them. She put their clothes on her plastic dinosaurs and the dinosaurs lived in the wooden Barbie house that my mum built for her.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My mom was a good Catholic mom and she didn't like Barbie's chest, so we had Tina Cassini dolls in the 60's to dress. Tina was very sophisticated flat chested or not... I thought that might be a kinder description of mom instead of calling her a prude lol! :sm23:


That Tina Cassini is one doll that I haven't seen before.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> We still have a Sindy house in the attic & furniture, I secretly wanted a granddaughter to pass it on.


My DD's big wooden Barbie house is under the stairs in the basement.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of recent stuff..


Lovely work. I had to google Nuno felting. I hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely work. I had to google Nuno felting. I hadn't heard of it before.


Hi Mav, it makes for some very fine but strong felt with a silk backing. X


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It must be about time I posted some photos of my gdg's, again! As the saying goes, they are growing like weeds, they get plenty of sunshine, and just the right amount of rain; especially the twins! They had their very first haircut a couple of weeks ago, T1 didn't have enough hair to cut, prior to this, and their mum wanted them to have their first cut, together. T1 already gets upset about her hair, because T2's hair grew much faster than T1's did, poor little mite! Whenever T2 had her hair put in a single hairband, or in 2 hairbands, T1 gets uset, because her hair wasn't long enough to put her hair in the same style! :sm03:


My sister had fine hair that never grew. It used to mat every night. I got curly hair that was impossible to get a comb through. We both wanted each other's hair.
Could you get T1 some of those clip on hair bretts. I see little girls here with rainbow coloured locks on bretts.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Bella-kitty wants some pets.
Everyone have a good night.
<Hugs> to all who are poorly. Feel better soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Wales, they say it's going to rain later. Off shopping in a while (yes jinx it's Friday again :sm23: ). Will get some buttons while we are there. No news from anywhere so another knitting weekend by the looks of it. Need to decide what I'm going to do next. I'll have a look in my stash and see if anything grabs me. Have a good Friday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. More or less sorted for the family's visit next week, so I am off to the craft cafe this afternoon. Haven't been for ages so it will be nice to catch up with everyone again.

Happy Friday . xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Doesn't it make you mad when these machines do their own thing. Hope there wasn't anything too important, though I suppose if there was they will write again. xx


I dislike when it updates all on it's own. After an update there is always something that does not work. Then you have to wait for it to update again to fix what it messed up and that update messes something else up and then you wait until it updates again and that update messes something else up and you wait.......


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Mav, it makes for some very fine but strong felt with a silk backing. X


I googled it also. I thought it was suppose to be a thinner felting. Maybe that is the Americanized definition.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Wales, they say it's going to rain later. Off shopping in a while (yes jinx it's Friday again :sm23: ). Will get some buttons while we are there. No news from anywhere so another knitting weekend by the looks of it. Need to decide what I'm going to do next. I'll have a look in my stash and see if anything grabs me. Have a good Friday. xx


Thanks for that information. I do need reminders. :sm24: I have to go into my stash closet and see if something grabs me. I am just waiting for something that inspires me while I make dishcloths. Friends and family love the dishcloths so they will be used. I do not like them and do not use them.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. We've had a really good night and I'm tucked up in bed now. GS 2 did a wonderful BBQ. I've decided to stay over until Saturday. Tomorrow when they go to work I think I'll take a look down at the town. That's my plan anyway. I'm on page 159 so I'm going to catch up.


Hi Susan, glad a good time was had by all! Hope you get to town and have a nice wander round! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> A BIG red sheep with wheels on their feet. :sm06:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've just gone to my emails and it told me tiscali account needs repairing. So I pressed repair and it deleted the bloody lot


 :sm06: :sm03: Oh no! They may still be stored somewhere but I wouldn't know where, maybe ask the boys to look? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:05 pm EDT and 20'C (68'F). The air con is on again as the humidity is rising.
> I had a seaming and finishing class at one of the LYS in Cobourg. I took this class a few years ago, but needed a redo as I couldn't read my notes from the first class. It all came back as the teacher was instructing. And I had an hour to work on some of my WIPs.
> Mum went to Cambridge to visit her sister who just had open heart surgery to replace a valve. Mum will be there until Monday.


Sounds like a useful class, wish we had things like that anywhere near here! Hope your mum and your aunt have a nice visit and that your aunt makes a quick recovery xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My DD had a whole suitcase of Barbie dolls and Sindy dolls and Chrissie dolls that she inherited from my sister. She didn't play with them. She put their clothes on her plastic dinosaurs and the dinosaurs lived in the wooden Barbie house that my mum built for her.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Aren't kids just great?!!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not for long, she won't!! She'll be FREEEEEEEE - until school turns out, anyway!! xxxx


That's true! She will slip into a routine, after a couple of days! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from an overcast, humid London, we are to have 25'C which suits me fine! My garden is still very unhappy, no rain for weeks now.

Had a lovely time with my friend in London yesterday, she's 76 but travels all around the world on her own, and is never in when she's not on holiday! I don't think I shall be going up to London during the school holidays, except to take the kids to see The Lion King on Monday week, it was so packed with people, you had to queue up to cross the road! We had a nice lunch though and a good old gossip.

Getting near the end of my latest C2C blanket for the hospice and my acrylic needle tip broke last night, they are definitely going in the bin! I will actually have to finish it on _straight_ needles, aaaargh! as I don't have a metal needle tip in that size and won't be able to get one delivered for a week or so!!

Liv had her school disco/prom last night, she looked lovely and had a great time but apparently there were lots of tears!!

Odds and ends day today so I'd better get on with them! have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Sometimes I would get home and wonder how I got there, back when I was working 2 jobs, I couldn't remember actually driving through some of the places I knew I had to pass


I also had some very hairy times, when working nights, almost ended up under a semitrailer, more than once! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## grandma susan

Afternoon girls, I've decided to stay another night because they are at work today.ive just finished tidying round after the BBQ. It's very warm again. I'm loving it. I think I'll take it bad when NE UK goes back to being its normal.have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. More or less sorted for the family's visit next week, so I am off to the craft cafe this afternoon. Haven't been for ages so it will be nice to catch up with everyone again.
> 
> Happy Friday . xx


Have fun at your craft cafe this afternoon. I'm off this morning to meet up with a couple of friends for knitting and a visit. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Wales, they say it's going to rain later. Off shopping in a while (yes jinx it's Friday again :sm23: ). Will get some buttons while we are there. No news from anywhere so another knitting weekend by the looks of it. Need to decide what I'm going to do next. I'll have a look in my stash and see if anything grabs me. Have a good Friday. xx


We've got slightly cloudy here, too, this morning. It's been cooler here, too, and so much more pleasant to me! Enjoy your day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've decided to stay another night because they are at work today.ive just finished tidying round after the BBQ. It's very warm again. I'm loving it. I think I'll take it bad when NE UK goes back to being its normal.have a great day.


Enjoy your day there today. Glad you're enjoying the warm weather!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've decided to stay another night because they are at work today.ive just finished tidying round after the BBQ. It's very warm again. I'm loving it. I think I'll take it bad when NE UK goes back to being its normal.have a great day.


It's raining down here already, even put a sweatshirt on to go out this morning. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's raining down here already, even put a sweatshirt on to go out this morning. xx :sm16:


No rain here yet, just a tiny sprinkling around lunchtime! Have found the right size of bamboo circulars to finish my blanket, phew, done some gardening and some ironing and am now just on the bus home from the shops after picking up some holiday necessities! It's all go but much easier now it's cooler! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No rain here yet, just a tiny sprinkling around lunchtime! Have found the right size of bamboo circulars to finish my blanket, phew, done some gardening and some ironing and am now just on the bus home from the shops after picking up some holiday necessities! It's all go but much easier now it's cooler! Xxxx


It's pouring with rain here, no go with the last viewers but another one on Sunday. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little wet corner of the world. I just broke down and turned the a/c on. Forecaster said it was going to be 70 degrees today with rain. Hmm. Why is it 75 this early in the a.m.? I am taking a break I got a lot of cleaning and washing accomplished already today. Yesterday my granddaughter clean the bedroom top to bottom except the windows. Can't wash windows in the rain. It was so relaxing to be in a room sparkling clean and I think I slept better and have a lot more energy today.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> No rain here yet, just a tiny sprinkling around lunchtime! Have found the right size of bamboo circulars to finish my blanket, phew, done some gardening and some ironing and am now just on the bus home from the shops after picking up some holiday necessities! It's all go but much easier now it's cooler! Xxxx


You have also had a busy morning. What holiday? I think we should take the afternoon off.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's pouring with rain here, no go with the last viewers but another one on Sunday. xxxx


They keep a-comin', don't they, your estate agent seems to be doing her best!! There are still some hopefuls in the pipeline though, aren't there?xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little wet corner of the world. I just broke down and turned the a/c on. Forecaster said it was going to be 70 degrees today with rain. Hmm. Why is it 75 this early in the a.m.? I am taking a break I got a lot of cleaning and washing accomplished already today. Yesterday my granddaughter clean the bedroom top to bottom except the windows. Can't wash windows in the rain. It was so relaxing to be in a room sparkling clean and I think I slept better and have a lot more energy today.


What a good girl your DGD is, she must be very very fond of you, and so she should be, I'll bet!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You have also had a busy morning. What holiday? I think we should take the afternoon off.


I agree!! Off to Butlins Holiday Centre with the gks on Monday, although they arrive tomorrow!! Do you know about Butlin's? Here's a link in case you've never heard of them!! https://www.butlins.com/where-to-stay-dine-and-play/our-resorts/bognor-regis/


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They keep a-comin', don't they, your estate agent seems to be doing her best!! There are still some hopefuls in the pipeline though, aren't there?xxxx


Yes two possible maybes. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes two possible maybes. xxxx


Phew, glad about that, I lost the plot there for a minute!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Phew, glad about that, I lost the plot there for a minute!! xxxx


Yes, ones from the Forest of Dean, others from Salisbury. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, ones from the Forest of Dean, others from Salisbury. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> How lovely to hear all that sisterly love, well done Lisa but I know you'd do the same for her!! Xxxx


Well I tried but the prescription wasn't ready and her DD ended up having to give me a ride home because the transmission went out in my car! :sm13:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I tried but the prescription wasn't ready and her DD ended up having to give me a ride home because the transmission went out in my car! :sm13:


Oh no! The best laid plans of mice and men, eh?! I know how much you wanted to help. So sorry about your car too, that's not good! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I just looked it up, and it is a 'family' of dolls! I haven't seen any of my gdg's with one, so it might not have reached here yet! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


They are the "descendants" of Disney characters like Malifecent, Snow White, Captain Hook.....I watched the first movie still need to watch the second one because it was pretty good!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No rain here yet, just a tiny sprinkling around lunchtime! Have found the right size of bamboo circulars to finish my blanket, phew, done some gardening and some ironing and am now just on the bus home from the shops after picking up some holiday necessities! It's all go but much easier now it's cooler! Xxxx


Yes, the cooler weather definitely helps when you have things to get done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little wet corner of the world. I just broke down and turned the a/c on. Forecaster said it was going to be 70 degrees today with rain. Hmm. Why is it 75 this early in the a.m.? I am taking a break I got a lot of cleaning and washing accomplished already today. Yesterday my granddaughter clean the bedroom top to bottom except the windows. Can't wash windows in the rain. It was so relaxing to be in a room sparkling clean and I think I slept better and have a lot more energy today.


That weather sounds miserable with it being warm and raining. That was so great your granddaughter so thoroughly cleaned your bedroom for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I agree!! Off to Butlins Holiday Centre with the gks on Monday, although they arrive tomorrow!! Do you know about Butlin's? Here's a link in case you've never heard of them!! https://www.butlins.com/where-to-stay-dine-and-play/our-resorts/bognor-regis/


That will be a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm in my bed and settling down. I'm going home tomorrow. I've had a really good days with those boys of mine. They are Devils. Haha. Gs1 has retrieved all my emails for me and promises to look at my laptop sometime. I was watching him on my iPad and he was like jack flash. I was born too soon. I'm strictly a one finger user.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We've got slightly cloudy here, too, this morning. It's been cooler here, too, and so much more pleasant to me! Enjoy your day. xxxooo


It's actually a little cold here today. :sm01:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little wet corner of the world. I just broke down and turned the a/c on. Forecaster said it was going to be 70 degrees today with rain. Hmm. Why is it 75 this early in the a.m.? I am taking a break I got a lot of cleaning and washing accomplished already today. Yesterday my granddaughter clean the bedroom top to bottom except the windows. Can't wash windows in the rain. It was so relaxing to be in a room sparkling clean and I think I slept better and have a lot more energy today.


I go room to room and by the time I've finally made it through them all it's time to do the first one again. I remember the days when my grandmother had a "parlour" and the door stayed shut and it was only used for visitors!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm in my bed and settling down. I'm going home tomorrow. I've had a really good days with those boys of mine. They are Devils. Haha. Gs1 has retrieved all my emails for me and promises to look at my laptop sometime. I was watching him on my iPad and he was like jack flash. I was born too soon. I'm strictly a one finger user.


Glad GS1 has sorted your e-mails out, sounds as though you've had a good few days. Did you get down to the shops today? xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I agree!! Off to Butlins Holiday Centre with the gks on Monday, although they arrive tomorrow!! Do you know about Butlin's? Here's a link in case you've never heard of them!! https://www.butlins.com/where-to-stay-dine-and-play/our-resorts/bognor-regis/


That looks like a fun place! It'll bring the kid out in you Londy! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's actually a little cold here today. :sm01:


It's rained all afternoon here but I think it has actually stopped now, had my sweatshirt on all day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That looks like a fun place! It'll bring the kid out in you Londy! xoxo


As if she needs it bringing out. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm in my bed and settling down. I'm going home tomorrow. I've had a really good days with those boys of mine. They are Devils. Haha. Gs1 has retrieved all my emails for me and promises to look at my laptop sometime. I was watching him on my iPad and he was like jack flash. I was born too soon. I'm strictly a one finger user.


You are so lucky to have a techie grandson, you're in good hands! Sleep well! xoxoxoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, ones from the Forest of Dean, others from Salisbury. xxxx


Anything promising? Enjoying a Tia and having you time? Sending you good vibes, lets get you out of there before August. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> As if she needs it bringing out. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I was thinking.... bring out the bubble wrap again! :sm09: :sm04: :sm23: :sm09: :sm08:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> My DD had a whole suitcase of Barbie dolls and Sindy dolls and Chrissie dolls that she inherited from my sister. She didn't play with them. She put their clothes on her plastic dinosaurs and the dinosaurs lived in the wooden Barbie house that my mum built for her.


You have a neat kid there! Angela had a plastic doll highchair, she used to get the cat to sit in it and feed him kibble off a spoon when she was about 5 yrs old. The doll stayed in a corner. xoxo


----------



## Islander

I'm going to make a "shipwreck" casserole for dinner. Ground round layered with potatoes, onions, celery, topped with cooked rice and tomato soup poured over the whole thing. I'll add a different side vegetable and see if I can trick Mr J for a whole week...if not I'll freeze it! :sm15: :sm08:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I go room to room and by the time I've finally made it through them all it's time to do the first one again. I remember the days when my grandmother had a "parlour" and the door stayed shut and it was only used for visitors!


Flo told me she was coming back to do a complete cleaning room by room. Then we laughed and said by the time she finished she could start all over again. I know I should stay off ladders and I do not get down on the floor. So if she just does those things for me I would be very happy. Grandsons just just walk up to the lights and fans and easily dust and clean them. Poor Flo needs a two step ladder. I am training her daughter, Lilly to clean cupboards and scrub floors. She is young enough to think cleaning is fun.:sm02: :sm11: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Sounds good. I think he will catch on before a week is up.


Islander said:


> I'm going to make a "shipwreck" casserole for dinner. Ground round layered with potatoes, onions, celery, topped with cooked rice and tomato soup poured over the whole thing. I'll add a different side vegetable and see if I can trick Mr J for a whole week...if not I'll freeze it! :sm15: :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Anything promising? Enjoying a Tia and having you time? Sending you good vibes, lets get you out of there before August. xoxo


Still waiting from both of them to see if anything positive will come of them. I'm having my first Tia just now. August move would be great but I'm getting very pessimistic. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I was thinking.... bring out the bubble wrap again! :sm09: :sm04: :sm23: :sm09: :sm08:


Might be an idea but then she is the 'responsible' adult on this trip. She'll be at us tomorrow you watch. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm going to make a "shipwreck" casserole for dinner. Ground round layered with potatoes, onions, celery, topped with cooked rice and tomato soup poured over the whole thing. I'll add a different side vegetable and see if I can trick Mr J for a whole week...if not I'll freeze it! :sm15: :sm08:


Apart from the tomato soup sounds good, did you mean ground beef? I suppose I could use mushroom soup. xx


----------



## jinx

Yes, I believe she is. I am extremely fond of her and her two wee ones.


London Girl said:


> What a good girl your DGD is, she must be very very fond of you, and so she should be, I'll bet!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Flo told me she was coming back to do a complete cleaning room by room. Then we laughed and said by the time she finished she could start all over again. I know I should stay off ladders and I do not get down on the floor. So if she just does those things for me I would be very happy. Grandsons just just walk up to the lights and fans and easily dust and clean them. Poor Flo needs a two step ladder. I am training her daughter, Lilly to clean cupboards and scrub floors. She is young enough to think cleaning is fun.:sm02: :sm11: :sm09:


She'll learn. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I agree!! Off to Butlins Holiday Centre with the gks on Monday, although they arrive tomorrow!! Do you know about Butlin's? Here's a link in case you've never heard of them!! https://www.butlins.com/where-to-stay-dine-and-play/our-resorts/bognor-regis/


That looks like a wonderful place for a holiday. However, be careful and do not get hurt.


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> That will be a lot of fun! xxxooo


That ocean spa looks great! The rest looks fun too....


----------



## PurpleFi

Midnight in Surrey and it is pouring with rain. Night night x


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Flo told me she was coming back to do a complete cleaning room by room. Then we laughed and said by the time she finished she could start all over again. I know I should stay off ladders and I do not get down on the floor. So if she just does those things for me I would be very happy. Grandsons just just walk up to the lights and fans and easily dust and clean them. Poor Flo needs a two step ladder. I am training her daughter, Lilly to clean cupboards and scrub floors. She is young enough to think cleaning is fun.:sm02: :sm11: :sm09:


What a nice start, learning to clean with her Grandma. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Might be an idea but then she is the 'responsible' adult on this trip. She'll be at us tomorrow you watch. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Let's hide! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Midnight in Surrey and it is pouring with rain. Night night x


Oh wish we had some rain, some of the fires are getting closer, we have extreme conditions right now. :sm26:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, hope the weather brightens up now we've had all that rain yesterday. Nothing on today so will be playing yarn chicken with an elf hat I'm trying. See y'all later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Oh wish we had some rain, some of the fires are getting closer, we have extreme conditions right now. :sm26:


Hope they don't come too close, have you ever had to evacuate because of fires? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

All done AND buttons on. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> All done AND buttons on. xx :sm09:


They are lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It actually rained quite a bit in the night and I could hear the garden sighing with relief. It smells wonderful this morning.

Had a good time at the craft cafe yesterday, it was nice to catch up with everyone and I have been given a lovely piece of fine silk so looks like there will be more nuno felting for me. I startef knitting a shawl for my DD with the lovely multi coloured yarn Jeanette sent me, thanks Jeanette.

Off to the shops and farmers market this morning and then I might just have to sit and knit for the rest of the day.

Here's a photo of my 5 grands that DD took when she called in on her brother on her way to the South of France.

Happy Saturday everyone and enjoy your week end. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm in my bed and settling down. I'm going home tomorrow. I've had a really good days with those boys of mine. They are Devils. Haha. Gs1 has retrieved all my emails for me and promises to look at my laptop sometime. I was watching him on my iPad and he was like jack flash. I was born too soon. I'm strictly a one finger user.


I suppose they have been brought up with it, we have all done well to get as far we have!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That looks like a fun place! It'll bring the kid out in you Londy! xoxo


We've been going for the last ten years and it did at first, wears me out now!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> As if she needs it bringing out. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oi!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I was thinking.... bring out the bubble wrap again! :sm09: :sm04: :sm23: :sm09: :sm08:


Happy to sit and watch these days!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Flo told me she was coming back to do a complete cleaning room by room. Then we laughed and said by the time she finished she could start all over again. I know I should stay off ladders and I do not get down on the floor. So if she just does those things for me I would be very happy. Grandsons just just walk up to the lights and fans and easily dust and clean them. Poor Flo needs a two step ladder. I am training her daughter, Lilly to clean cupboards and scrub floors. She is young enough to think cleaning is fun.:sm02: :sm11: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oi!! :sm23: xxxx


Yes??? xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> All done AND buttons on. xx :sm09:


Great job. Love your color choice. It certainly is not the same old same old.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It actually rained quite a bit in the night and I could hear the garden sighing with relief. It smells wonderful this morning.
> 
> Had a good time at the craft cafe yesterday, it was nice to catch up with everyone and I have been given a lovely piece of fine silk so looks like there will be more nuno felting for me. I startef knitting a shawl for my DD with the lovely multi coloured yarn Jeanette sent me, thanks Jeanette.
> 
> Off to the shops and farmers market this morning and then I might just have to sit and knit for the rest of the day.
> 
> Here's a photo of my 5 grands that DD took when she called in on her brother on her way to the South of France.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and enjoy your week end. xx


Great photo. A real treasure as they are not often in the same country.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Might be an idea but then she is the 'responsible' adult on this trip. She'll be at us tomorrow you watch. xx :sm15: :sm15:


My arm is long and my vengeance is total!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Midnight in Surrey and it is pouring with rain. Night night x


 Best time to have rain!! We had nary a drop!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Oh wish we had some rain, some of the fires are getting closer, we have extreme conditions right now. :sm26:


Stay safe honey, I wish rain for you more than for my garden!! Xxxx :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Xx


 :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> All done AND buttons on. xx :sm09:


Lovely, they will be much admired and loved, I'm sure! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My arm is long and my vengeance is total!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


I'm quaking in my slippers here. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It actually rained quite a bit in the night and I could hear the garden sighing with relief. It smells wonderful this morning.
> 
> Had a good time at the craft cafe yesterday, it was nice to catch up with everyone and I have been given a lovely piece of fine silk so looks like there will be more nuno felting for me. I startef knitting a shawl for my DD with the lovely multi coloured yarn Jeanette sent me, thanks Jeanette.
> 
> Off to the shops and farmers market this morning and then I might just have to sit and knit for the rest of the day.
> 
> Here's a photo of my 5 grands that DD took when she called in on her brother on her way to the South of France.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and enjoy your week end. xx


What a beautiful picture!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> All done AND buttons on. xx :sm09:


Very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It actually rained quite a bit in the night and I could hear the garden sighing with relief. It smells wonderful this morning.
> 
> Had a good time at the craft cafe yesterday, it was nice to catch up with everyone and I have been given a lovely piece of fine silk so looks like there will be more nuno felting for me. I startef knitting a shawl for my DD with the lovely multi coloured yarn Jeanette sent me, thanks Jeanette.
> 
> Off to the shops and farmers market this morning and then I might just have to sit and knit for the rest of the day.
> 
> Here's a photo of my 5 grands that DD took when she called in on her brother on her way to the South of France.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and enjoy your week end. xx


Beautful family.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Oh wish we had some rain, some of the fires are getting closer, we have extreme conditions right now. :sm26:


Keep safe, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> All done AND buttons on. xx :sm09:


They are all great! Well done!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It actually rained quite a bit in the night and I could hear the garden sighing with relief. It smells wonderful this morning.
> 
> Had a good time at the craft cafe yesterday, it was nice to catch up with everyone and I have been given a lovely piece of fine silk so looks like there will be more nuno felting for me. I startef knitting a shawl for my DD with the lovely multi coloured yarn Jeanette sent me, thanks Jeanette.
> 
> Off to the shops and farmers market this morning and then I might just have to sit and knit for the rest of the day.
> 
> Here's a photo of my 5 grands that DD took when she called in on her brother on her way to the South of France.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and enjoy your week end. xx


What a great photo of all of them together! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Best time to have rain!! We had nary a drop!! :sm23: xxxx


It was quite heavy here and lasted an hour or two. Xx


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Keep safe, Trish! xxxooo


From me too x


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> They are all great! Well done!!! xxxooo


I agree


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> What a great photo of all of them together! xxxooo


It really is


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Last evening, we went to see DGD in her end of junior school show, Toad of Toad Hall. It was well done and of course she was brilliant as stoat no.3, but it was also quite emotional. We have been visiting that school for various events since 2009, when DGS was in the reception class and now there will be no more. At the end of the show, they sang a song that included all the names of their new schools. I was glad to see that there were about 7 or 8 going to DGD's new school so at least she'll have some familiar faces there, sniff, gulp! :sm03: :sm16: :sm09:


Yesterday morning I attended A's. I cannot believe he is ready for High School. He is the smallest in his year, and I am worried that he might be bullied. He is such a little softie (in the best possible way).


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Oooh emotional indeed


Always ends in tears.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Inner ear infection and outer ear too.
> They want $194.00 for the medicine.
> That isn't happening????
> It hurts to talk , swallow, eat , breathe. .. Ice helps a little. Pain meds help a little.. I'm currently going through the monthly fight for my refills of those and i can barely talk.
> Life... Constantly putting your boot up me arse !!!!
> 
> This too shall pass..this too shall pass...this too shall pass..........
> 
> Thanks for letting me offload all that???? looooove you all Xoxoxo


How does it get so expensive? The pharmaceutical companies really do have a lot to answer for. Their standard excuse is that they need the money for more research.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I am thinking of you, often Janet, and am sending lots of very quiet, and soft, cyber hugs! xoxoxo


Thank you. It's wonderful how a hug from someone you haven't actually met helps so much!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> An activity like that, might just relieve whatever is not allowing you to feel better, yet!
> 
> I hope you are beginning to feel at least better; but if you aren't, the cyber hugs are infinite, for as long as needed! xoxoxo


Don't ever stop them!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of recent stuff..


Wonderful stuff. You really are very talented.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Perhaps, my lovely saxy, you could take a piece of your own advice..... Just saying it cos I love you.


I promise I'm doing just that. Sometime I have to catch up but I seem to have taken July off!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well said. xx


You're bossy-boots, the pair of you, and don't I love you for it. DH keeps trying to get me to do things.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah now you're talking my language. xx :sm23:


and mine. Ours are green or blue down here.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU Judy. We had a great day.


No children in the family now!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've just gone to my emails and it told me tiscali account needs repairing. So I pressed repair and it deleted the bloody lot


all repaired and ready to start again I guess. What a bummer!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I agree!! Off to Butlins Holiday Centre with the gks on Monday, although they arrive tomorrow!! Do you know about Butlin's? Here's a link in case you've never heard of them!! https://www.butlins.com/where-to-stay-dine-and-play/our-resorts/bognor-regis/


You'll be nearby then.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm in my bed and settling down. I'm going home tomorrow. I've had a really good days with those boys of mine. They are Devils. Haha. Gs1 has retrieved all my emails for me and promises to look at my laptop sometime. I was watching him on my iPad and he was like jack flash. I was born too soon. I'm strictly a one finger user.


Yep. Thank heavens for the youngsters. We need them more than they need us I sometimes think.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's rained all afternoon here but I think it has actually stopped now, had my sweatshirt on all day. xx


We need rain. The countryside is almost totally yellow where it should be green. Wildfires are a constant worry for the Fire Brigade.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Apart from the tomato soup sounds good, did you mean ground beef? I suppose I could use mushroom soup. xx


That sounds better to me. And forget the celery.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> All done AND buttons on. xx :sm09:


I LOVE the orange one. It turned out really well and will make a cheery looking baby.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It actually rained quite a bit in the night and I could hear the garden sighing with relief. It smells wonderful this morning.
> 
> Had a good time at the craft cafe yesterday, it was nice to catch up with everyone and I have been given a lovely piece of fine silk so looks like there will be more nuno felting for me. I startef knitting a shawl for my DD with the lovely multi coloured yarn Jeanette sent me, thanks Jeanette.
> 
> Off to the shops and farmers market this morning and then I might just have to sit and knit for the rest of the day.
> 
> Here's a photo of my 5 grands that DD took when she called in on her brother on her way to the South of France.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and enjoy your week end. xx


Brilliant to see them all together. Knanna tonic!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes??? xxxx


You answer to Oi!!? Well...


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> My arm is long and my vengeance is total!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


Your arm is not long. Finger tip to finger tip across your body is identical to your height.


----------



## SaxonLady

Still no rain; still sweltering; still doing very little. I haven't seen any school reports for the boys, but I understand they're on track. The twins are doing very well. Reading their reports made for a proud Nanny time. Surprisingly one had an excellent for science, while the other had one for writing. She also passed part one of her computer software class. She made her own little game.


----------



## linkan

I've not caught up yet but working on it. I'm still sick. Stupid ear has the whole side of my face swollen. I can't talk without pain which is kind of okay...how weird is it that I'm fine with taking a break from speaking? 
Dd1 came to me with her computer yesterday because she didn't understand how to navigate the website tho get her insurance and auto registration updated. I tried to show her but it really just turned into i did it for her, less aggravating that way. I'm just too under the weather to deal right now. It's caught me off guard for sure.
I'll go back to catching up later time to rest again.
GSusan I'm really happy to see you posting more and sounding more like yourself again. 
I love you all to pieces ???? 
Xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I agree


Hi Rebecca, how's the head now? Mine has been playing up as well, a combination of weather and stress I think. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You're bossy-boots, the pair of you, and don't I love you for it. DH keeps trying to get me to do things.


Don't take any notice of him, we know best. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I LOVE the orange one. It turned out really well and will make a cheery looking baby.


Think it will have to grow a bit first, not even born yet although I think it's this week. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You answer to Oi!!? Well...


I've been called a lot of things in my life, Oi is one of the better ones. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Your arm is not long. Finger tip to finger tip across your body is identical to your height.


And I'm not saying anything. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You'll be nearby then.


Will give you a wave as I drift by!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Your arm is not long. Finger tip to finger tip across your body is identical to your height.


Long-ish.....? My vengeance is still total though!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Still no rain; still sweltering; still doing very little. I haven't seen any school reports for the boys, but I understand they're on track. The twins are doing very well. Reading their reports made for a proud Nanny time. Surprisingly one had an excellent for science, while the other had one for writing. She also passed part one of her computer software class. She made her own little game.


Excellent!! Aren't we lucky to have such bright kids?!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Long-ish.....? My vengeance is still total though!! :sm23: xxxx


And I'm still quaking. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've not caught up yet but working on it. I'm still sick. Stupid ear has the whole side of my face swollen. I can't talk without pain which is kind of okay...how weird is it that I'm fine with taking a break from speaking?
> Dd1 came to me with her computer yesterday because she didn't understand how to navigate the website tho get her insurance and auto registration updated. I tried to show her but it really just turned into i did it for her, less aggravating that way. I'm just too under the weather to deal right now. It's caught me off guard for sure.
> I'll go back to catching up later time to rest again.
> GSusan I'm really happy to see you posting more and sounding more like yourself again.
> I love you all to pieces ????
> Xoxo


Love you too sweetheart and hate to hear you are poorly. Sending super-hugs this time, they are stronger!! Get well soon love! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And I'm not saying anything. xx :sm23:


You'll suffocate!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You'll suffocate!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Or bite my tongue right off. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I've not caught up yet but working on it. I'm still sick. Stupid ear has the whole side of my face swollen. I can't talk without pain which is kind of okay...how weird is it that I'm fine with taking a break from speaking?
> Dd1 came to me with her computer yesterday because she didn't understand how to navigate the website tho get her insurance and auto registration updated. I tried to show her but it really just turned into i did it for her, less aggravating that way. I'm just too under the weather to deal right now. It's caught me off guard for sure.
> I'll go back to catching up later time to rest again.
> GSusan I'm really happy to see you posting more and sounding more like yourself again.
> I love you all to pieces ????
> Xoxo


Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

My husband was very sneaky


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> My husband was very sneaky


Wonderful! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> My husband was very sneaky


beautiful.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> All done AND buttons on. xx :sm09:


I just love both of these. Did you get them from ravelry?


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


I'm still in shock!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Oh that's good, a bit of continuity at O's age is such a good thing! DGD is going to Eltham Hill! xxxx


My neighbour's daughter is just finishing her 1st year at Eltham Hill, she has been very happy there, hope your DGD is happy there.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I must say, I never saw the need for 'grown-up' dolls and I did worry a bit that it wouldn't be good for a gal's self-image but my DD seems to have turned out ok!! :sm24: xxxx


My girls had Ken too. I remember knitting cricket jumpers for him, then they had action men given to them. I think they have turned out ok?


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Well done your GS. I bet you're real proud.


I am so proud & so is he. Being Autistic he doesn't really show emotions, but he was so excited when I saw him.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> That doesn't sound good at all does it. She'll be out of circulation for a while. I know Albert snapped his AChillies heal tendon about 30yrs ago and he was operatives on and on crutches for a good few weeks. Looks like grandma will be needed.


We know about Achilles problems, Bill snapped his, operation then he was off work for 3 months. I hope they can sort hers out. She is in so much pain.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It actually rained quite a bit in the night and I could hear the garden sighing with relief. It smells wonderful this morning.
> 
> Had a good time at the craft cafe yesterday, it was nice to catch up with everyone and I have been given a lovely piece of fine silk so looks like there will be more nuno felting for me. I startef knitting a shawl for my DD with the lovely multi coloured yarn Jeanette sent me, thanks Jeanette.
> 
> Off to the shops and farmers market this morning and then I might just have to sit and knit for the rest of the day.
> 
> Here's a photo of my 5 grands that DD took when she called in on her brother on her way to the South of France.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and enjoy your week end. xx


Beautiful photo of them all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> My husband was very sneaky


Ooh, nice looking wheels. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I just love both of these. Did you get them from ravelry?


Thanks. The green one is Berroco Boy, the orange one is from and ancient aran pattern book. (About 40 years old). xx


----------



## LondonChris

Popping in to see you all. It’s been stressful here, MrB lost the plot as they say, yesterday, he really worried me. This morning, came down early & seemed to upset everyone. It’s my DD’s birthday today, she really didn’t want to celebrate. Anyway there has been lots of tears this morning, from everyone! They have gone off to the cinema this morning, meeting my other DD & her boys. They are all coming back here for lunch, DD does know, that will be my fault as well! Anyone got a spare room, I think I’ll be moving out soon.


----------



## LondonChris

Me again, just wanted to say had my first outing with my ‘go-cart’ on Friday. Met my friend,DD & GSs, had a great afternoon, we even had rain for 2 mins. They were all impressed with my scooter, my eldest GS said “now you can come & enjoy walks with us”. That it exactly why I wanted it. Must go & try to make a party! Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Yeh I've escaped from the kitchen. Made a big swineherder's pie so it will do for tomorrow as well. I can quickly heat it up after our viewer has gone. So good morning from a sunny/cloudy Wales, not sure which way it will go but it is warmer today, sweatshirt has been discarded again. DH is busy strimmer, he said he was getting withdrawal symptoms from not doing it, told him they'd go if we moved. Not a lot of response to that one. Here's one for your diaries, he actually peeled the potatoes this morning for the pie, then went for a sit down. Anyway have a peaceful, restful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> My husband was very sneaky


New car??? VERY nice, happy for you!! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Hereâs a few photos from my party. The tshirts say. #teamgrandma


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Me again, just wanted to say had my first outing with my 'go-cart' on Friday. Met my friend,DD & GSs, had a great afternoon, we even had rain for 2 mins. They were all impressed with my scooter, my eldest GS said "now you can come & enjoy walks with us". That it exactly why I wanted it. Must go & try to make a party! Hope you all have a good day.


Glad you enjoyed your trip out on your 'go-cart'. At least you can jump on it now and go for a trundle on your own when you want to escape. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> New car??? VERY nice, happy for you!! xxxxx


How's the little red devil doing? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> My neighbour's daughter is just finishing her 1st year at Eltham Hill, she has been very happy there, hope your DGD is happy there.


Thanks Chris, just passed that on to the young lady herself, she smiled widely!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you enjoyed your trip out on your 'go-cart'. At least you can jump on it now and go for a trundle on your own when you want to escape. xx


I can and I will.


----------



## LondonChris

My oldest friend, our mums were friends when we were born.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to see you all. It's been stressful here, MrB lost the plot as they say, yesterday, he really worried me. This morning, came down early & seemed to upset everyone. It's my DD's birthday today, she really didn't want to celebrate. Anyway there has been lots of tears this morning, from everyone! They have gone off to the cinema this morning, meeting my other DD & her boys. They are all coming back here for lunch, DD does know, that will be my fault as well! Anyone got a spare room, I think I'll be moving out soon.


Oh dear, you too are still getting more than your fair share of trouble, sending soothing and comforting hugs, sorry I can't help with the spare room!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

My gang, DH went missing!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey although the sun is beginning to peek through. Yesterday Mr P and I put up our little swimming pool for the gks, of course I shall have to test it out before they come! As long as Bentley doesn't.

Angela, so sorry to hear you are still sick, sending you many healing hugs.

Lisa, the new car looks very nice.

Chris, sorry I can't help with the spare bed as it house will be full wit the family coming next week. But it won't be long until 18 August and at least you and Bill can escape for a day. Sending you and your family lots of calming vibes. Hope the party turns out to be enjoyable.

Jacki, still got everything crossed for you. We have absolutely no grass to cut at all, it's just totally brown.

June, enjoy your trip to Butlins, give my love to Jake, Livvy and Pat xxx

Trish, hope those wild fires have died down. Sending damp hugs, just in case.

Pam, have you heard any more on your move?

Susan, not long now until your visit down south.

Rebecca, how's the headaches. I took hrt just for 3 yrs and that helped me with the change.

Janet, hope you are feeling much better, you are NOT going to miss another get together.

Jeanette, hope the house building is coming along without any hitches.

Jinx, sounds as if you have a lovely family and neighbours.

Mav, wish I could come and join you on a yarn crawl around your area.

Polly, where are you, we miss you, hope you are ok and all you other girls that pop in from time to time.

Well I hope I haven't missed anybody. Just to let you know I have never had such a large and caring family as you lot. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> My gang, DH went missing!


That is a gorgeous photo and one to treasure. xxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I can go 18 miles on one charge, but thatâs on the level. Iâll bore you all with a picture. Wait for it....... such a great colour, if you like orange. I really wanted a purple one but I was too tall, the pink one was too small for me. I think larger ladies are expected to be boring, I expect it will soon be customised by the family!


You won't know yourself now, you can go anywhere you want to, now! Enjoy you new mobility scooter! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to see you all. It's been stressful here, MrB lost the plot as they say, yesterday, he really worried me. This morning, came down early & seemed to upset everyone. It's my DD's birthday today, she really didn't want to celebrate. Anyway there has been lots of tears this morning, from everyone! They have gone off to the cinema this morning, meeting my other DD & her boys. They are all coming back here for lunch, DD does know, that will be my fault as well! Anyone got a spare room, I think I'll be moving out soon.


Oh my dear. Sorry this is happening to you. No matter how inconvenient it might be time to make different arrangements. Wondering if daughter can go out and about if she would not be able to be in her own place and take some of the stress off of you and your husband.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Me again, just wanted to say had my first outing with my 'go-cart' on Friday. Met my friend,DD & GSs, had a great afternoon, we even had rain for 2 mins. They were all impressed with my scooter, my eldest GS said "now you can come & enjoy walks with us". That it exactly why I wanted it. Must go & try to make a party! Hope you all have a good day.


This is wonderful. I hope you continue to enjoy the freedom your go-cart gives you.


----------



## jinx

Morning. We had that weather yesterday. Today is just rainy. ;^( Good luck with this viewer.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yeh I've escaped from the kitchen. Made a big swineherder's pie so it will do for tomorrow as well. I can quickly heat it up after our viewer has gone. So good morning from a sunny/cloudy Wales, not sure which way it will go but it is warmer today, sweatshirt has been discarded again. DH is busy strimmer, he said he was getting withdrawal symptoms from not doing it, told him they'd go if we moved. Not a lot of response to that one. Here's one for your diaries, he actually peeled the potatoes this morning for the pie, then went for a sit down. Anyway have a peaceful, restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Love the natural and charming photo.


LondonChris said:


> Hereâs a few photos from my party. The tshirts say. #teamgrandma


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> My gang, DH went missing!


Wonderful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey although the sun is beginning to peek through. Yesterday Mr P and I put up our little swimming pool for the gks, of course I shall have to test it out before they come! As long as Bentley doesn't.
> 
> Angela, so sorry to hear you are still sick, sending you many healing hugs.
> 
> Lisa, the new car looks very nice.
> 
> Chris, sorry I can't help with the spare bed as it house will be full wit the family coming next week. But it won't be long until 18 August and at least you and Bill can escape for a day. Sending you and your family lots of calming vibes. Hope the party turns out to be enjoyable.
> 
> Jacki, still got everything crossed for you. We have absolutely no grass to cut at all, it's just totally brown.
> 
> June, enjoy your trip to Butlins, give my love to Jake, Livvy and Pat xxx
> 
> Trish, hope those wild fires have died down. Sending damp hugs, just in case.
> 
> Pam, have you heard any more on your move?
> 
> Susan, not long now until your visit down south.
> 
> Rebecca, how's the headaches. I took hrt just for 3 yrs and that helped me with the change.
> 
> Janet, hope you are feeling much better, you are NOT going to miss another get together.
> 
> Jeanette, hope the house building is coming along without any hitches.
> 
> Jinx, sounds as if you have a lovely family and neighbours.
> 
> Mav, wish I could come and join you on a yarn crawl around your area.
> 
> Polly, where are you, we miss you, hope you are ok and all you other girls that pop in from time to time.
> 
> Well I hope I haven't missed anybody. Just to let you know I have never had such a large and caring family as you lot. xxx


Have a wonderful time with your French family, we all love you too!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:24 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. We've had about an inch already and this rain is supposed to continue all day.
Yesterday, DD and I went to Jackson Park in Peterborough. It's in a river valley that used to have mills and a railway track. When the mills closed and were demolished, the family that owned the land gave it to the city of Peterborough who turned it into a park. The railway track rails were pulled up and the bed makes a wonderful walking trail that is very level. The bridges were already in place too. We walked about 2 km looking for Lily Lake. Apparently I can't tell north from south when I'm in a river valley and we walked the wrong way. We walked the other way and found a mill pond with a blue heron and a victorian pagoda bridge. I don't have any pictures because I forgot my purse with my cell phone. So after all that walking we had to go home as I couldn't buy lunch.


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I have had a busy, and tiring, time over the previous few days, so haven't been on here very much! First up, since driving an SUV in USA, we have been thinking about the extra room the vehicle had, when compared to a sedan! After quite a few weeks, we finally decided if we could get finance for a new car, and it was approved; so last Tuesday we had 4 SUV's to look at, and we set of early in the morning, to check out the cars & decide which one we liked the best; and came home with a 7 seater SUV. Now when we have the family with the 4 dgd's stay with us again, we will be able to go somewhere with them, and have each child in a seat, we didn't have that option previously! We have taken their cousins to different places within our region, to playgrounds, or just somewhere that they could play, and have an exciting time! Now we are able to do this, with the 4 younger girls! I think I might need to do some baking, so we can have a picnic somewhere, hopefully near a creek! :sm23: :sm23: :sm04: 

I am now going to do a little bit of catchup, before I am ready to try and finish my jacket; I have about 42 rows, and two pockets to go, until I have finished! I have been told that I have to have it finished by Wednesday, this week; to wear to our "Christmas in July" lunch; so I am going to be knitting for most of the next couple of days (and possibly the nights)! :sm06:???? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Josephine; other than another “bump” with the construction loan person (as bulder says, “she’s flakey”—my words would be less charitable), things are good. The framers are on the job before ours and the builder will let us know when they start ours.

I’m still bringing out boxes and decluttering.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey although the sun is beginning to peek through. Yesterday Mr P and I put up our little swimming pool for the gks, of course I shall have to test it out before they come! As long as Bentley doesn't.
> 
> Angela, so sorry to hear you are still sick, sending you many healing hugs.
> 
> Lisa, the new car looks very nice.
> 
> Chris, sorry I can't help with the spare bed as it house will be full wit the family coming next week. But it won't be long until 18 August and at least you and Bill can escape for a day. Sending you and your family lots of calming vibes. Hope the party turns out to be enjoyable.
> 
> Jacki, still got everything crossed for you. We have absolutely no grass to cut at all, it's just totally brown.
> 
> June, enjoy your trip to Butlins, give my love to Jake, Livvy and Pat xxx
> 
> Trish, hope those wild fires have died down. Sending damp hugs, just in case.
> 
> Pam, have you heard any more on your move?
> 
> Susan, not long now until your visit down south.
> 
> Rebecca, how's the headaches. I took hrt just for 3 yrs and that helped me with the change.
> 
> Janet, hope you are feeling much better, you are NOT going to miss another get together.
> 
> Jeanette, hope the house building is coming along without any hitches.
> 
> Jinx, sounds as if you have a lovely family and neighbours.
> 
> Mav, wish I could come and join you on a yarn crawl around your area.
> 
> Polly, where are you, we miss you, hope you are ok and all you other girls that pop in from time to time.
> 
> Well I hope I haven't missed anybody. Just to let you know I have never had such a large and caring family as you lot. xxx


Thanks for the catchup.
You can come anytime, and I'll drive you anywhere you want. I was just thinking yesterday that it would be nice to rent a houseboat and moor it in Peterborough to use as a homebase for a yarn crawl. (My house doesn't have any spare bedrooms.)


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> My gang, DH went missing!


Lovely picture.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> This is wonderful. I hope you continue to enjoy the freedom your go-cart gives you.


What she said, Chris, and get out there & enjoy yourself! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> My oldest friend, our mums were friends when we were born.


Amazing friendship. I've lost track of all my friends from my childhood.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:24 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. We've had about an inch already and this rain is supposed to continue all day.
> Yesterday, DD and I went to Jackson Park in Peterborough. It's in a river valley that used to have mills and a railway track. When the mills closed and were demolished, the family that owned the land gave it to the city of Peterborough who turned it into a park. The railway track rails were pulled up and the bed makes a wonderful walking trail that is very level. The bridges were already in place too. We walked about 2 km looking for Lily Lake. Apparently I can't tell north from south when I'm in a river valley and we walked the wrong way. We walked the other way and found a mill pond with a blue heron and a victorian pagoda bridge. I don't have any pictures because I forgot my purse with my cell phone. So after all that walking we had to go home as I couldn't buy lunch.


Sounds like a lovely economical day. The tracks were pulled up in our town also. We now have miles of wonderful walking/biking trails.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yeh I've escaped from the kitchen. Made a big swineherder's pie so it will do for tomorrow as well. I can quickly heat it up after our viewer has gone. So good morning from a sunny/cloudy Wales, not sure which way it will go but it is warmer today, sweatshirt has been discarded again. DH is busy strimmer, he said he was getting withdrawal symptoms from not doing it, told him they'd go if we moved. Not a lot of response to that one. Here's one for your diaries, he actually peeled the potatoes this morning for the pie, then went for a sit down. Anyway have a peaceful, restful Sunday. xx


And he didn't hurt himself with the potato peeling from being out of practice? Maybe he should help with that more often. :sm17: 
Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. We had that weather yesterday. Today is just rainy. ;^( Good luck with this viewer.


What she said, about the viewer; plus ... your dh has taken his first tentative steps, with helping with food preparation; perhaps it will begin to happen more often! :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Me again, just wanted to say had my first outing with my 'go-cart' on Friday. Met my friend,DD & GSs, had a great afternoon, we even had rain for 2 mins. They were all impressed with my scooter, my eldest GS said "now you can come & enjoy walks with us". That it exactly why I wanted it. Must go & try to make a party! Hope you all have a good day.


It's sounds like your 'go-cart' is doing exactly what you wanted it to do. You definitely need to get out on it more.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to see you all. It's been stressful here, MrB lost the plot as they say, yesterday, he really worried me. This morning, came down early & seemed to upset everyone. It's my DD's birthday today, she really didn't want to celebrate. Anyway there has been lots of tears this morning, from everyone! They have gone off to the cinema this morning, meeting my other DD & her boys. They are all coming back here for lunch, DD does know, that will be my fault as well! Anyone got a spare room, I think I'll be moving out soon.


Maybe you and MrB need to pack up the scooter and go someplace?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well done that young man, you must all be very proud of him!! xxxx


Ditto from me, also! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> My husband was very sneaky


Very nice. I need one of those. Enjoy your new wheels.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Think it will have to grow a bit first, not even born yet although I think it's this week. xx


They always grow. That's one of the reasons I always make baby sweaters bigger.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've not caught up yet but working on it. I'm still sick. Stupid ear has the whole side of my face swollen. I can't talk without pain which is kind of okay...how weird is it that I'm fine with taking a break from speaking?
> Dd1 came to me with her computer yesterday because she didn't understand how to navigate the website tho get her insurance and auto registration updated. I tried to show her but it really just turned into i did it for her, less aggravating that way. I'm just too under the weather to deal right now. It's caught me off guard for sure.
> I'll go back to catching up later time to rest again.
> GSusan I'm really happy to see you posting more and sounding more like yourself again.
> I love you all to pieces ????
> Xoxo


<Hugs> to you. Just keep sucking on ice cubes or popsicles and don't talk to anyone if it hurts.
Get well soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Still no rain; still sweltering; still doing very little. I haven't seen any school reports for the boys, but I understand they're on track. The twins are doing very well. Reading their reports made for a proud Nanny time. Surprisingly one had an excellent for science, while the other had one for writing. She also passed part one of her computer software class. She made her own little game.


I remember doing a computer game when I first started in computers many years ago. 
You can be proud Nanny for all the gks.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> We need rain. The countryside is almost totally yellow where it should be green. Wildfires are a constant worry for the Fire Brigade.


Until today, we were on extreme fire alert. Outdoor fires were banned. I think after today, they'll be allowed again.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> You're bossy-boots, the pair of you, and don't I love you for it. DH keeps trying to get me to do things.


<Hugs> to you too. You've been down for a long time.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to see you all. It's been stressful here, MrB lost the plot as they say, yesterday, he really worried me. This morning, came down early & seemed to upset everyone. It's my DD's birthday today, she really didn't want to celebrate. Anyway there has been lots of tears this morning, from everyone! They have gone off to the cinema this morning, meeting my other DD & her boys. They are all coming back here for lunch, DD does know, that will be my fault as well! Anyone got a spare room, I think I'll be moving out soon.


Happy Birthday to you DD! Sorry things are so stressful for you at the moment! Hang in there. Sending many comforting hugs your way and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hereâs a few photos from my party. The tshirts say. #teamgrandma


Great photo! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> How does it get so expensive? The pharmaceutical companies really do have a lot to answer for. Their standard excuse is that they need the money for more research.


Mum's heartburn medication that she gets by prescription has the same medication as the over the counter alternative. The pharmacy charges the government twice as much for hers because they measure it out of a larger container and print a label. She only pays $4 because she is retired, otherwise she would pay $20 for the over the counter one.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> My oldest friend, our mums were friends when we were born.


Another great photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> My gang, DH went missing!


And yet another great photo! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. My tummy is rumbling for food.
Everyone have a great day,.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey although the sun is beginning to peek through. Yesterday Mr P and I put up our little swimming pool for the gks, of course I shall have to test it out before they come! As long as Bentley doesn't.
> 
> Angela, so sorry to hear you are still sick, sending you many healing hugs.
> 
> Lisa, the new car looks very nice.
> 
> Chris, sorry I can't help with the spare bed as it house will be full wit the family coming next week. But it won't be long until 18 August and at least you and Bill can escape for a day. Sending you and your family lots of calming vibes. Hope the party turns out to be enjoyable.
> 
> Jacki, still got everything crossed for you. We have absolutely no grass to cut at all, it's just totally brown.
> 
> June, enjoy your trip to Butlins, give my love to Jake, Livvy and Pat xxx
> 
> Trish, hope those wild fires have died down. Sending damp hugs, just in case.
> 
> Pam, have you heard any more on your move?
> 
> Susan, not long now until your visit down south.
> 
> Rebecca, how's the headaches. I took hrt just for 3 yrs and that helped me with the change.
> 
> Janet, hope you are feeling much better, you are NOT going to miss another get together.
> 
> Jeanette, hope the house building is coming along without any hitches.
> 
> Jinx, sounds as if you have a lovely family and neighbours.
> 
> Mav, wish I could come and join you on a yarn crawl around your area.
> 
> Polly, where are you, we miss you, hope you are ok and all you other girls that pop in from time to time.
> 
> Well I hope I haven't missed anybody. Just to let you know I have never had such a large and caring family as you lot. xxx


Busy you! Haven't heard a thing. Busy sorting and packing a little bit each day, though, just to keep that moving along. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I hope so too, I have a bad head again today, that's three days in a row


Oh no, I am so sorry that you are still suffering with the pain. I hope that something can be done to help you soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> And he didn't hurt himself with the potato peeling from being out of practice? Maybe he should help with that more often. :sm17:
> Enjoy the rest of your day.


Ha ha, it was only because he was loitering around getting under my feet that he got the job, I won't see him for dust in the future, until he forgets and loiters again. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> What she said, about the viewer; plus ... your dh has taken his first tentative steps, with helping with food preparation; perhaps it will begin to happen more often! :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23:


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Busy you! Haven't heard a thing. Busy sorting and packing a little bit each day, though, just to keep that moving along. :sm02: xxxooo


It does feel good to get things done while in uncertainty.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> It does feel good to get things done while in uncertainty.


It definitely does! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's heartburn medication that she gets by prescription has the same medication as the over the counter alternative. The pharmacy charges the government twice as much for hers because they measure it out of a larger container and print a label. She only pays $4 because she is retired, otherwise she would pay $20 for the over the counter one.


It is interesting that lower strength meds are over the counter. Higher strength are prescription. One would think you could just take two of the over the counter. My brother thought he would take two ibuprofen OTC instead of refilling the prescription. He quickly found out the other ingredients in the prescription made a big difference in how well the med worked.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> It does feel good to get things done while in uncertainty.


All the talk about packing and decluttering has inspired me clean out some closets and drawers. I have not removed a ton of things, but the drawers and closets are neater. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> It is interesting that lower strength meds are over the counter. Higher strength are prescription. One would think you could just take two of the over the counter. My brother thought he would take two ibuprofen OTC instead of refilling the prescription. He quickly found out the other ingredients in the prescription made a big difference in how well the med worked.


Heartburn meds are a classification of drugs that have the same strengths in Rx and OTC. Some insurances still require Rx for that class of drugs. As a benefits manager, I always had them available as OTC, but my company was big enough to self-insure (insurance co only processed the claims) so only had to follow FDA rules. Just another goofy aspect of our healthcare being determined by insurance companies.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:24 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. We've had about an inch already and this rain is supposed to continue all day.
> Yesterday, DD and I went to Jackson Park in Peterborough. It's in a river valley that used to have mills and a railway track. When the mills closed and were demolished, the family that owned the land gave it to the city of Peterborough who turned it into a park. The railway track rails were pulled up and the bed makes a wonderful walking trail that is very level. The bridges were already in place too. We walked about 2 km looking for Lily Lake. Apparently I can't tell north from south when I'm in a river valley and we walked the wrong way. We walked the other way and found a mill pond with a blue heron and a victorian pagoda bridge. I don't have any pictures because I forgot my purse with my cell phone. So after all that walking we had to go home as I couldn't buy lunch.


That sounds really lovely though, so glad you are getting out and about and seeing the sights!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have had a busy, and tiring, time over the previous few days, so haven't been on here very much! First up, since driving an SUV in USA, we have been thinking about the extra room the vehicle had, when compared to a sedan! After quite a few weeks, we finally decided if we could get finance for a new car, and it was approved; so last Tuesday we had 4 SUV's to look at, and we set of early in the morning, to check out the cars & decide which one we liked the best; and came home with a 7 seater SUV. Now when we have the family with the 4 dgd's stay with us again, we will be able to go somewhere with them, and have each child in a seat, we didn't have that option previously! We have taken their cousins to different places within our region, to playgrounds, or just somewhere that they could play, and have an exciting time! Now we are able to do this, with the 4 younger girls! I think I might need to do some baking, so we can have a picnic somewhere, hopefully near a creek! :sm23: :sm23: :sm04:
> 
> I am now going to do a little bit of catchup, before I am ready to try and finish my jacket; I have about 42 rows, and two pockets to go, until I have finished! I have been told that I have to have it finished by Wednesday, this week; to wear to our "Christmas in July" lunch; so I am going to be knitting for most of the next couple of days (and possibly the nights)! :sm06:???? :sm23: :sm23:


Good on you getting your SUV, I'm sure it will give you lots of fun with the girls and you could also use it for you and DH to sleep in if you go away for an overnighter!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for the catchup.
> You can come anytime, and I'll drive you anywhere you want. I was just thinking yesterday that it would be nice to rent a houseboat and moor it in Peterborough to use as a homebase for a yarn crawl. (My house doesn't have any spare bedrooms.)


Love, love, love the sound of that!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> How's the little red devil doing? xxxx


Vroom, vroom!!! It's going well thank you, getting it's longest yet trip tomorrow going to Bognor Regis!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for the catchup.
> You can come anytime, and I'll drive you anywhere you want. I was just thinking yesterday that it would be nice to rent a houseboat and moor it in Peterborough to use as a homebase for a yarn crawl. (My house doesn't have any spare bedrooms.)


Like the sound of that xxxx


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Heartburn meds are a classification of drugs that have the same strengths in Rx and OTC. Some insurances still require Rx for that class of drugs. As a benefits manager, I always had them available as OTC, but my company was big enough to self-insure (insurance co only processed the claims) so only had to follow FDA rules. Just another goofy aspect of our healthcare being determined by insurance companies.


Interesting. When I purchased omeprazole over the counter they were 20mg strength and did not help. My insurance does not cover anything that is available over the counter. I needed prescription to purchase 40 mg. I was looking online this a.m. and cannot find 40 mg over the counter. I will have to look more as I am trying to stay out of the donuts hole. Taking two 20's does not work as the inactive ingredients are different. 
I found this site https://www.goodrx.com/warfarin?drug-name=warfarin that compares prices at different pharmacies. I have not researched to see how accurate it is yet. I am glad you told me that I was able to get the prices online. Your information will be very helpful to me and my family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Interesting. When I purchased omeprazole over the counter they were 20mg strength and did not help. My insurance does not cover anything that is available over the counter. I needed prescription to purchase 40 mg. I was looking online this a.m. and cannot find 40 mg over the counter. I will have to look more as I am trying to stay out of the donuts hole. Taking two 20's does not work as the inactive ingredients are different.
> I found this site https://www.goodrx.com/warfarin?drug-name=warfarin that compares prices at different pharmacies. I have not researched to see how accurate it is yet. I am glad you told me that I was able to get the prices online. Your information will be very helpful to me and my family.


Glad to do it. I do full Medicare reviews for people too especially Medicare D Rx plans which follow even different rules.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Oh my dear. Sorry this is happening to you. No matter how inconvenient it might be time to make different arrangements. Wondering if daughter can go out and about if she would not be able to be in her own place and take some of the stress off of you and your husband.


Her place has 2 sets of steep stairs which she would find very difficult with crutches.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Love, love, love the sound of that!!!


Me, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! :sm02: xxxooo


Me, three.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Amazing friendship. I've lost track of all my friends from my childhood.


We have grown up, we are each other's family. Her parents treated myself & my family with so much love, as my parents died when I was young. We are nothing alike, she got a 1st in Phsics, We are also luck as our children & their children all get on really well.


----------



## LondonChris

I’m sitting here in the quiet, even got my knitting out. Claire & her boys came to lunch after they went to the cinema with the rest. My DD came home in lots of pain, she had lunch in bed & she’s still there. Claire has taken the 4 boys to a party. When they get home we are going to have cake with DD & try to make her smile on her birthday, we are going to remember this one. Hope you are all have a good Sunday.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Her place has 2 sets of steep stairs which she would find very difficult with crutches.


What would she ever do without you?


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> New car??? VERY nice, happy for you!! xxxxx


Yes and he totally surprised me, he told me it was a rental and when I walked out and saw it was green I told him you bring a green rental here and expect me to give it back and he was just acting real funny so I figured it out and started crying!


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> My oldest friend, our mums were friends when we were born.


What a great picture!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Excellent!! Aren't we lucky to have such bright kids?!!


The girls are. However, the boys can both strip an engine or gearbox!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> My husband was very sneaky


VERY nice!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hereâs a few photos from my party. The tshirts say. #teamgrandma


and what a team!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you too. You've been down for a long time.


Five weeks.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Five weeks.


Sincerely hope you are doing a bit better day by day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interesting. When I purchased omeprazole over the counter they were 20mg strength and did not help. My insurance does not cover anything that is available over the counter. I needed prescription to purchase 40 mg. I was looking online this a.m. and cannot find 40 mg over the counter. I will have to look more as I am trying to stay out of the donuts hole. Taking two 20's does not work as the inactive ingredients are different.
> I found this site https://www.goodrx.com/warfarin?drug-name=warfarin that compares prices at different pharmacies. I have not researched to see how accurate it is yet. I am glad you told me that I was able to get the prices online. Your information will be very helpful to me and my family.


I take Omeprazole, it's the only pill I take that is necessary rather than preventative and I know all about it if I forget to take it!! Luckily, I get mine on free prescription!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I'm sitting here in the quiet, even got my knitting out. Claire & her boys came to lunch after they went to the cinema with the rest. My DD came home in lots of pain, she had lunch in bed & she's still there. Claire has taken the 4 boys to a party. When they get home we are going to have cake with DD & try to make her smile on her birthday, we are going to remember this one. Hope you are all have a good Sunday.


Massive, gentle birthday healing hugs to K, hope next year's is 100% better!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes and he totally surprised me, he told me it was a rental and when I walked out and saw it was green I told him you bring a green rental here and expect me to give it back and he was just acting real funny so I figured it out and started crying!


That Mr G is definitely a keeper!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The girls are. However, the boys can both strip an engine or gearbox!


Horses for courses, as my DH would say!!


----------



## PurpleFi

This is me


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> This is me


Me, too, especially these days.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> This is me


Me, too! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

So i took the day and slept it away and now i feel a tad better.
Tomorrow will be even better because i said so! Nah ! It's because the medicine is working along with all my glorious cyber hugs and all the good vibes y'all sent out to me. Thanks for those.
Loving all the pics ! Seeing all the kiddos and the family togetherness.
Beautiful.
Loved the sweaters too! 
My antibiotic didn't swell my throat thank goodness ,But it did burn my mouth. My tongue feels burned ,but my ear is improving and tongues heal fast ,so I'm still taking it.
Xoxo gals!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> So i took the day and slept it away and now i feel a tad better.
> Tomorrow will be even better because i said so! Nah ! It's because the medicine is working along with all my glorious cyber hugs and all the good vibes y'all sent out to me. Thanks for those.
> Loving all the pics ! Seeing all the kiddos and the family togetherness.
> Beautiful.
> Loved the sweaters too!
> My antibiotic didn't swell my throat thank goodness ,But it did burn my mouth. My tongue feels burned ,but my ear is improving and tongues heal fast ,so I'm still taking it.
> Xoxo gals!


So glad you're feeling better! Sending more healing hugs and much love! 
:sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> This is me


Sounds appropriate for any of us. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a was sunny now cloudy Wales. Quick tidy up this morning for our viewer and then I have to find something else to knit. Have a good day, laters. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you're feeling better! Sending more healing hugs and much love!
> :sm02: xxxooo


What she said xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a was sunny now cloudy Wales. Quick tidy up this morning for our viewer and then I have to find something else to knit. Have a good day, laters. xx


Good luck xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lazy Sunday once we had finished tidying the house. KnitWIts here this morning and then either laundry, shopping or both.

Happy Monday to you all xxx


----------



## linkan

It's too hot to sleep so i thought I'd pop in.
Thanks Pam and Josephine , i feel the Love and it helps ! ????
I've still been knitting on the purse for sweet pea, her birthday is coming up fast. The big 5!!
It has rained and rained here the last few days. 
I think it's suppose to storm again today. I don't think it's suppose to be as severe though. 
Okay I'm going to try to sleep now, 
Love and hugs y'all XOXOX.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a was sunny now cloudy Wales. Quick tidy up this morning for our viewer and then I have to find something else to knit. Have a good day, laters. xx


Good luck... Fingers crossed !????


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear it is working for you.


linkan said:


> So i took the day and slept it away and now i feel a tad better.
> Tomorrow will be even better because i said so! Nah ! It's because the medicine is working along with all my glorious cyber hugs and all the good vibes y'all sent out to me. Thanks for those.
> Loving all the pics ! Seeing all the kiddos and the family togetherness.
> Beautiful.
> Loved the sweaters too!
> My antibiotic didn't swell my throat thank goodness ,But it did burn my mouth. My tongue feels burned ,but my ear is improving and tongues heal fast ,so I'm still taking it.
> Xoxo gals!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a was sunny now cloudy Wales. Quick tidy up this morning for our viewer and then I have to find something else to knit. Have a good day, laters. xx


Morning. Hope your day turns out to be fantastic.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your day turns out to be fantastic.


It will probably go the same way as the others. Show them round, they'll love it all and then their feed back says the opposite, I wish people would be a bit more honest, if they don't like it or it's too remote just say so then we know where we stand. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, three.


e four. Big houseboat!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Sincerely hope you are doing a bit better day by day.


I am. Thanks in part to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> This is me


all of us I think!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> It's too hot to sleep so i thought I'd pop in.
> Thanks Pam and Josephine , i feel the Love and it helps ! ????
> I've still been knitting on the purse for sweet pea, her birthday is coming up fast. The big 5!!
> It has rained and rained here the last few days.
> I think it's suppose to storm again today. I don't think it's suppose to be as severe though.
> Okay I'm going to try to sleep now,
> Love and hugs y'all XOXOX.


I hope it's a long, healing sleep. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> e four. Big houseboat!


Room for a little one? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Not a cloud in the sky. I think it's cooler indoors. I am sitting here draped in a towel because I can't be bothered to get dressed. All I have done is showered, had coffee, read my emails and done a bit of paperwork. I haven't even been downstairs! It is now noon. 
I must be feeling better. I started a knitting project yesterday. A jumper for me, and have completed about 4 inches already - not bad given my size! Blue aran that I bought in Blackpool.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This is me


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hi from Butlins at Bognor Regis! Not a bad journey, kids already in the pool! Saxy, gave you a wave as we came through!! Will get on when I can but WiFi not good! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hi from Butlins at Bognor Regis! Not a bad journey, kids already in the pool! Saxy, gave you a wave as we came through!! Will get on when I can but WiFi not good! Xxxx


Morning. Why are you playing on the computer. Get in the pool with the kids. :sm02: :sm05: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Not a cloud in the sky. I think it's cooler indoors. I am sitting here draped in a towel because I can't be bothered to get dressed. All I have done is showered, had coffee, read my emails and done a bit of paperwork. I haven't even been downstairs! It is now noon.
> I must be feeling better. I started a knitting project yesterday. A jumper for me, and have completed about 4 inches already - not bad given my size! Blue aran that I bought in Blackpool.


So glad you're feeling better, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Mevbb

I love this.


----------



## PurpleFi

Fun session this morning. Now bought up supermarket. Temp here is 33c. Might have to go in pool later. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Fun session this morning. Now bought up supermarket. Temp here is 33c. Might have to go in pool later. X

Oops double post xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Mevbb said:


> I love this.


Hi Mev nice to see you, love what?


----------



## London Girl

I got my knitting, my coffee, the sunshine and the sea, all is right with the world!! DH is snoozing and the kids are chillin' with their tablets, I'm happy!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I got my knitting, my coffee, the sunshine and the sea, all is right with the world!! DH is snoozing and the kids are chillin' with their tablets, I'm happy!!


Looking good.


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Looking good.


Very good..this plus a cold drink means life is good.


----------



## lifeline

I nearly went out to explore the charity shops in a local town which I have passed through many times and never stopped at. I discovered I can get there on the bus, but in the end I decided it was way too hot to go out. It's 27'c inside so outside in the sun will be too hot. I located my sewing machine instead and have made a little storage case for my short Karbonz tips.


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> I nearly went out to explore the charity shops in a local town which I have passed through many times and never stopped at. I discovered I can get there on the bus, but in the end I decided it was way too hot to go out. It's 27'c inside so outside in the sun will be too hot. I located my sewing machine instead and have made a little storage case for my short Karbonz tips.


Very good.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I nearly went out to explore the charity shops in a local town which I have passed through many times and never stopped at. I discovered I can get there on the bus, but in the end I decided it was way too hot to go out. It's 27'c inside so outside in the sun will be too hot. I located my sewing machine instead and have made a little storage case for my short Karbonz tips.


Well done! Nice idea to go out but not practical in the heat! It's a bit cooler here but still pretty hot!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Why are you playing on the computer. Get in the pool with the kids. :sm02: :sm05: :sm06: :sm09:


Hmm indoor fun pool absolutely packed with kids, not for me thanks!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Like the sound of that xxxx


I totally agree too!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Fun session this morning. Now bought up supermarket. Temp here is 33c. Might have to go in pool later. X


Well you did say you had to try it out before the others came. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I got my knitting, my coffee, the sunshine and the sea, all is right with the world!! DH is snoozing and the kids are chillin' with their tablets, I'm happy!!


So pleased you're happy, you've certainly got the weather. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I got my knitting, my coffee, the sunshine and the sea, all is right with the world!! DH is snoozing and the kids are chillin' with their tablets, I'm happy!!


I would be happy too, lovely photos! what are you knitting?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I got my knitting, my coffee, the sunshine and the sea, all is right with the world!! DH is snoozing and the kids are chillin' with their tablets, I'm happy!!


Sounds idyllic to me.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi from Butlins at Bognor Regis! Not a bad journey, kids already in the pool! Saxy, gave you a wave as we came through!! Will get on when I can but WiFi not good! Xxxx


I waved back, but we probably weren't in sinc.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I got my knitting, my coffee, the sunshine and the sea, all is right with the world!! DH is snoozing and the kids are chillin' with their tablets, I'm happy!!


I like the look of that knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I got my knitting, my coffee, the sunshine and the sea, all is right with the world!! DH is snoozing and the kids are chillin' with their tablets, I'm happy!!


Lovely photos and cool hat. Enjoy yourself. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I got my knitting, my coffee, the sunshine and the sea, all is right with the world!! DH is snoozing and the kids are chillin' with their tablets, I'm happy!!


What could be better than that?!!!! Great photos!!! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> What would she ever do without you?


I don't know, but what I do know I would be lost without her support.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> and what a team!


I think so! They loved wearing them!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> This is me


........and me!


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> So i took the day and slept it away and now i feel a tad better.
> Tomorrow will be even better because i said so! Nah ! It's because the medicine is working along with all my glorious cyber hugs and all the good vibes y'all sent out to me. Thanks for those.
> Loving all the pics ! Seeing all the kiddos and the family togetherness.
> Beautiful.
> Loved the sweaters too!
> My antibiotic didn't swell my throat thank goodness ,But it did burn my mouth. My tongue feels burned ,but my ear is improving and tongues heal fast ,so I'm still taking it.
> Xoxo gals!


Sleep is a great medicine too. Hope your antibiotics soon clear up your infection.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. What a hot day! About a mile from here a huge area of grassland common is on fire. There were 125 firemen working on it & all the surrounding roads are closed, I’m going nowhere. Bye the way it’s Woolwich Common just in case June reads this. We have had a quiet day today. Little O disappeared, he was found sitting in the spare room where I do my ironing, he was sitting at the ironing board playing on my iPad. Most that board has been used in ages! I’m off to bed see you in the morning.


----------



## linkan

Who was that beautiful famous looking lady in the hat doing a bit of knitting?!


Love ya????


----------



## linkan

Who was that beautiful famous looking lady in the hat doing a bit of knitting?!


Love ya????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a warm, wet Wales. No sun just drizzly rain. Viewers yesterday were just chasing a pipe-dream I think. Old mother and son, she could barely walk and never did make it round the garden, had to be watched on steps and then they started asking about nearest hospitals and the like. We have a big garden, quite a few steps in the house and the nearest big hospitals are over an hour away in either direction. Go figure. Think we can cross them off. Ah well will wait for the next ones or something to happen with the interested parties. If we carry on like this I will have to replenish my stash, am using up odd balls but are running short of those. 1898 hat on the needles at the moment. Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a warm, wet Wales. No sun just drizzly rain. Viewers yesterday were just chasing a pipe-dream I think. Old mother and son, she could barely walk and never did make it round the garden, had to be watched on steps and then they started asking about nearest hospitals and the like. We have a big garden, quite a few steps in the house and the nearest big hospitals are over an hour away in either direction. Go figure. Think we can cross them off. Ah well will wait for the next ones or something to happen with the interested parties. If we carry on like this I will have to replenish my stash, am using up odd balls but are running short of those. 1898 hat on the needles at the moment. Enjoy your day. xx


Sorry they were time wasters. Hoping something positive happens soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another very hot day in Surrey. The temperate rose to 33 yesterday and it's set to do the same today. Being the UK we now have health warnings - don't go out in the sun etc etc. Talk about a nanny state. Sorry moan over. I expect the roads will start melting soon!

Anyway I don't care. The family arrive tonight and we are ready for the invasion. Apparently the gks are all very excited about coming on the big boat.

Crocheted myself a hair bun cover last night and also started a little skull cap, that's because I broke one of my interchangeable needles so couldn't get on with DDs shawl, new one arrives today.

Hope everyone is feeling ok. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a warm, wet Wales. No sun just drizzly rain. Viewers yesterday were just chasing a pipe-dream I think. Old mother and son, she could barely walk and never did make it round the garden, had to be watched on steps and then they started asking about nearest hospitals and the like. We have a big garden, quite a few steps in the house and the nearest big hospitals are over an hour away in either direction. Go figure. Think we can cross them off. Ah well will wait for the next ones or something to happen with the interested parties. If we carry on like this I will have to replenish my stash, am using up odd balls but are running short of those. 1898 hat on the needles at the moment. Enjoy your day. xx


Morning. Maybe it isn't for the viewers from yesterday. However, they will tell their family and friends what a wonder place you have. Word of mouth often works wonders. 
I like the 1898 hat. Are you making the adult size?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Maybe it isn't for the viewers from yesterday. However, they will tell their family and friends what a wonder place you have. Word of mouth often works wonders.
> I like the 1898 hat. Are you making the adult size?


Not holding my breath. Yes I happen to have some aran weight yarn so just inanely following the pattern. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another very hot day in Surrey. The temperate rose to 33 yesterday and it's set to do the same today. Being the UK we now have health warnings - don't go out in the sun etc etc. Talk about a nanny state. Sorry moan over. I expect the roads will start melting soon!
> 
> Anyway I don't care. The family arrive tonight and we are ready for the invasion. Apparently the gks are all very excited about coming on the big boat.
> 
> Crocheted myself a hair bun cover last night and also started a little skull cap, that's because I broke one of my interchangeable needles so couldn't get on with DDs shawl, new one arrives today.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok. xx


Morning. Your temperature is about what ours is. We expect these temperatures so the temperatures are okay with us. It is the humidity that does me in.
Wonderful for you and the grands that you are getting together.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not holding my breath. Yes I happen to have some aran weight yarn so just inanely following the pattern. xx


I made the baby size. It is wonderful for wee ones. Ears are covered without tying a rope around their necks. Makes good use of a small ball of yarn.


----------



## jinx

On the main forum there are a few topics about this forum not working correctly. Just in case this site is no longer available due to no maintenance this is the link to the Ravelry group.

https://www.ravelry.com/groups/connections-4


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> On the main forum there are a few topics about this forum not working correctly. Just in case this site is no longer available due to no maintenance this is the link to the Ravelry group.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/connections-4


Thanks Jinx for reminding us. Just made 3 dozen cupcakes xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx for reminding us. Just made 3 dozen cupcakes xx


Every time I hear the word cupcake I have to laugh. When my daughter was in grade school she would always be ask to bring cupcakes to every little party they had. I HATE baking, especially futzing around with cupcakes. I told her the next time teacher ask her to bring cupcakes to say that I would not make them. Next party she told me teacher said I had to make cupcakes as most mothers worked and I did not work. I was angry and almost called the teacher. I did make the stupid cupcakes.
Forty years later my daughter said she had something to tell me. She felt she needed to unburden her soul. Ha! She was volunteering my baking because the other kids liked my cupcakes and ask her to bring them. Sorry for the long story. I guess you had to be there to appreciate it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It's sunny and muggy. It rained yesterday. It was a good day to spend in the garage getting maintenance done on my car. I took my crochetted Lizard and worked on that. Mum had the same thing done to her car. Her's took 20 minutes, mine took 1 hour -1/2. And I have the smaller car!
After that was chores with mum. She had a lighthouse stand for the garden that she wanted set up. Which we did between rainstorms. We've had over 2 inches of rain so far. And "torrential" rains are expected. The grass is greening up already.
My Joji Locatelli Paris in Berlin is almost finished. I'll have a bit of yarn left over, but I expected that. Her pattern called for 400 yards and I had 450.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Every time I hear the word cupcake I have to laugh. When my daughter was in grade school she would always be ask to bring cupcakes to every little party they had. I HATE baking, especially futzing around with cupcakes. I told her the next time teacher ask her to bring cupcakes to say that I would not make them. Next party she told me teacher said I had to make cupcakes as most mothers worked and I did not work. I was angry and almost called the teacher. I did make the stupid cupcakes.
> Forty years later my daughter said she had something to tell me. She felt she needed to unburden her soul. Ha! She was volunteering my baking because the other kids liked my cupcakes and ask her to bring them. Sorry for the long story. I guess you had to be there to appreciate it.


They may have been a pain to make, but your cupcakes were appreciated.
My DD never remembered when events were, and forgot to bring home the notices too. So I never had to bake anything for her class.
(Or it could be she never liked my baking??)


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> On the main forum there are a few topics about this forum not working correctly. Just in case this site is no longer available due to no maintenance this is the link to the Ravelry group.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/connections-4


I had some issues with it last week. A line came up at the bottom that it was "waiting for ad.crwdcntrl.net..." And it would just sit there. Very annoying, but it did work if I was patient.
I'll go toggle the Ravelry group.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another very hot day in Surrey. The temperate rose to 33 yesterday and it's set to do the same today. Being the UK we now have health warnings - don't go out in the sun etc etc. Talk about a nanny state. Sorry moan over. I expect the roads will start melting soon!
> 
> Anyway I don't care. The family arrive tonight and we are ready for the invasion. Apparently the gks are all very excited about coming on the big boat.
> 
> Crocheted myself a hair bun cover last night and also started a little skull cap, that's because I broke one of my interchangeable needles so couldn't get on with DDs shawl, new one arrives today.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok. xx


The roads don't melt at those temperatures. They buckle. Then your car gets launched over the buckle in the pavement and breaks something in the suspension.




 (Mute the sound. It's bad music)

What big boat?

I need one of those hair bun covers. Did you use a pattern? I've been restraining my messy bun with lots of elastics.

I hope your new interchangeable arrives soon? Was it a Knit Pro?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a warm, wet Wales. No sun just drizzly rain. Viewers yesterday were just chasing a pipe-dream I think. Old mother and son, she could barely walk and never did make it round the garden, had to be watched on steps and then they started asking about nearest hospitals and the like. We have a big garden, quite a few steps in the house and the nearest big hospitals are over an hour away in either direction. Go figure. Think we can cross them off. Ah well will wait for the next ones or something to happen with the interested parties. If we carry on like this I will have to replenish my stash, am using up odd balls but are running short of those. 1898 hat on the needles at the moment. Enjoy your day. xx


I need to do a couple of those 1898 hats. I could use them in winter.
Sorry about the mismatched viewers. I would have thought that the description of your place would include "stairs" and location. That should have told them how far you were from hospitals, or they didnt' bother checking that and just wanted to go see houses for the afternoon!
I've been thinking of doing this to use up odd balls.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautica-striped-cardigan


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. What a hot day! About a mile from here a huge area of grassland common is on fire. There were 125 firemen working on it & all the surrounding roads are closed, I'm going nowhere. Bye the way it's Woolwich Common just in case June reads this. We have had a quiet day today. Little O disappeared, he was found sitting in the spare room where I do my ironing, he was sitting at the ironing board playing on my iPad. Most that board has been used in ages! I'm off to bed see you in the morning.


We had wild fires to the north of us, but they joined together just before all the rain came to help the firemen put it out.
I'm glad little O was found in the house. They're always up to mischief when they get really quiet.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hmm indoor fun pool absolutely packed with kids, not for me thanks!! Xxxx


I'd rather jump in a freezing cold ocean than an indoor pool packed with squealing kids. I agree with you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well done! Nice idea to go out but not practical in the heat! It's a bit cooler here but still pretty hot!! Xxxx


I hope you find a nice breeze to chill in.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I nearly went out to explore the charity shops in a local town which I have passed through many times and never stopped at. I discovered I can get there on the bus, but in the end I decided it was way too hot to go out. It's 27'c inside so outside in the sun will be too hot. I located my sewing machine instead and have made a little storage case for my short Karbonz tips.


It was 25'C on the edge of the Arctic Ocean yesterday. It's way too hot everywhere.
(Except Wales, where it's cold and raining :sm17: )


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I got my knitting, my coffee, the sunshine and the sea, all is right with the world!! DH is snoozing and the kids are chillin' with their tablets, I'm happy!!


Perfect set up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi from Butlins at Bognor Regis! Not a bad journey, kids already in the pool! Saxy, gave you a wave as we came through!! Will get on when I can but WiFi not good! Xxxx


A big place like that and they don't have decent WiFi. Shame on them for not upgrading their system.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Not a cloud in the sky. I think it's cooler indoors. I am sitting here draped in a towel because I can't be bothered to get dressed. All I have done is showered, had coffee, read my emails and done a bit of paperwork. I haven't even been downstairs! It is now noon.
> I must be feeling better. I started a knitting project yesterday. A jumper for me, and have completed about 4 inches already - not bad given my size! Blue aran that I bought in Blackpool.


You probably would feel better with a cold wet towel than with clothing. I just hope no one comes to the door.
I've been wanting to do a cardi, but it's too hot to do anything big. My "What the Fade" shawl is almost finished but it's too hot to have that mass on my lap, so it's waiting for cooler temperatures. It's also no longer quite so portable. I should do some socks.
I'm glad you're feeling better, healthwise. Keep up the healing work.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It's too hot to sleep so i thought I'd pop in.
> Thanks Pam and Josephine , i feel the Love and it helps ! ????
> I've still been knitting on the purse for sweet pea, her birthday is coming up fast. The big 5!!
> It has rained and rained here the last few days.
> I think it's suppose to storm again today. I don't think it's suppose to be as severe though.
> Okay I'm going to try to sleep now,
> Love and hugs y'all XOXOX.


It sounds like you have the same system that we have, with tropical amounts of rain. It's not connected to the jet stream so it's supposed to hang around for a few days and keep dumping rain. Good thing the grass and garden need it.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> So i took the day and slept it away and now i feel a tad better.
> Tomorrow will be even better because i said so! Nah ! It's because the medicine is working along with all my glorious cyber hugs and all the good vibes y'all sent out to me. Thanks for those.
> Loving all the pics ! Seeing all the kiddos and the family togetherness.
> Beautiful.
> Loved the sweaters too!
> My antibiotic didn't swell my throat thank goodness ,But it did burn my mouth. My tongue feels burned ,but my ear is improving and tongues heal fast ,so I'm still taking it.
> Xoxo gals!


I'm glad the antibiotics are helping. Remember the spoon full of honey for your throat and tongue.
Remember from Winnie the Pooh, "a spoonful of honey makes the medicine go down"


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> This is me


So very true. 
I must be creative too, as I have a mess in my crafting corner.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry they were time wasters. Hoping something positive happens soon. xx


Me, too, Jacky. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The girls are. However, the boys can both strip an engine or gearbox!


My mother was the mechanic in the family. She taught all of us. Although my sister usually just batted her eyes at the nearest boy and he fixed whatever for her. My brother and his buddy were taking apart engines on the next-door farm when they were both 10, and putting them back together with only a few extra useless bolts left over.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another very hot day in Surrey. The temperate rose to 33 yesterday and it's set to do the same today. Being the UK we now have health warnings - don't go out in the sun etc etc. Talk about a nanny state. Sorry moan over. I expect the roads will start melting soon!
> 
> Anyway I don't care. The family arrive tonight and we are ready for the invasion. Apparently the gks are all very excited about coming on the big boat.
> 
> Crocheted myself a hair bun cover last night and also started a little skull cap, that's because I broke one of my interchangeable needles so couldn't get on with DDs shawl, new one arrives today.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok. xx


Sorry you're all so hot over there. We were up to 90F yesterday and that's just way too warm for me. We had high heat warnings here yesterday, too. Going to get up around that temperature for a few days this week. Keeping the windows closed most of the day and fans going. That's about all we can do. I'll be off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning, so will get some air conditioning there! 
:sm24: Have an absolutely lovely time with your family! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yes and he totally surprised me, he told me it was a rental and when I walked out and saw it was green I told him you bring a green rental here and expect me to give it back and he was just acting real funny so I figured it out and started crying!


Bonus award for the lovely surprise.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Every time I hear the word cupcake I have to laugh. When my daughter was in grade school she would always be ask to bring cupcakes to every little party they had. I HATE baking, especially futzing around with cupcakes. I told her the next time teacher ask her to bring cupcakes to say that I would not make them. Next party she told me teacher said I had to make cupcakes as most mothers worked and I did not work. I was angry and almost called the teacher. I did make the stupid cupcakes.
> Forty years later my daughter said she had something to tell me. She felt she needed to unburden her soul. Ha! She was volunteering my baking because the other kids liked my cupcakes and ask her to bring them. Sorry for the long story. I guess you had to be there to appreciate it.


That's a cute story, but I imagine very irritating at the time! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

I just scratched an itch on my elbow and now have blood on my shirt, so I'm going to sign off and clean myself off.
I'll just leave this link up here for anyone who is interested.
http://www.houseboat.on.ca/
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It's sunny and muggy. It rained yesterday. It was a good day to spend in the garage getting maintenance done on my car. I took my crochetted Lizard and worked on that. Mum had the same thing done to her car. Her's took 20 minutes, mine took 1 hour -1/2. And I have the smaller car!
> After that was chores with mum. She had a lighthouse stand for the garden that she wanted set up. Which we did between rainstorms. We've had over 2 inches of rain so far. And "torrential" rains are expected. The grass is greening up already.
> My Joji Locatelli Paris in Berlin is almost finished. I'll have a bit of yarn left over, but I expected that. Her pattern called for 400 yards and I had 450.


I hope you have a dryer day today, but it sounds iffy for you. Glad you got your car servicing over and done with. Enjoy your day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> We had wild fires to the north of us, but they joined together just before all the rain came to help the firemen put it out.
> I'm glad little O was found in the house. They're always up to mischief when they get really quiet.


Thankfully we don't have any fires near us, but there are many, many fires all throughout the west coast. It's a mess this year. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I just scratched an itch on my elbow and now have blood on my shirt, so I'm going to sign off and clean myself off.
> I'll just leave this link up here for anyone who is interested.
> http://www.houseboat.on.ca/
> Everyone have a great day.


That looks amazing, wish I was fit enough.......


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon, we’ll covered everyone with sun screen now the sun has gone in. We were all going to Greenwich Park to meet up with their school friends. I also wanted to use my scooter, any excuse.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I need to do a couple of those 1898 hats. I could use them in winter.
> Sorry about the mismatched viewers. I would have thought that the description of your place would include "stairs" and location. That should have told them how far you were from hospitals, or they didnt' bother checking that and just wanted to go see houses for the afternoon!
> I've been thinking of doing this to use up odd balls.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautica-striped-cardigan


I like the idea of the striped cardigan. I think if the colors used complimented each other it could be pretty.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, we'll covered everyone with sun screen now the sun has gone in. We were all going to Greenwich Park to meet up with their school friends. I also wanted to use my scooter, any excuse.


They need the sun screen even if the sun is hiding. Scooting down to the park sounds like a fun time for all.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I would be happy too, lovely photos! what are you knitting?


It's a blanket square but I think I have to rip it as its gone a bit wrong!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I like the look of that knitting.


Will post a link when I get home, only have my phone with me Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos and cool hat. Enjoy yourself. xx


Bought the hat in Lucerne for 6 euros on the last river trip, looks a bit like my old school Panama hat!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. What a hot day! About a mile from here a huge area of grassland common is on fire. There were 125 firemen working on it & all the surrounding roads are closed, I'm going nowhere. Bye the way it's Woolwich Common just in case June reads this. We have had a quiet day today. Little O disappeared, he was found sitting in the spare room where I do my ironing, he was sitting at the ironing board playing on my iPad. Most that board has been used in ages! I'm off to bed see you in the morning.


Thanks for clarifying Chris!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Who was that beautiful famous looking lady in the hat doing a bit of knitting?!
> 
> Love ya????


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: Thanks kind lady! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Polly, where are you? I am missing you.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> The roads don't melt at those temperatures. They buckle. Then your car gets launched over the buckle in the pavement and breaks something in the suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mute the sound. It's bad music)
> 
> What big boat?
> 
> I need one of those hair bun covers. Did you use a pattern? I've been restraining my messy bun with lots of elastics.
> 
> I hope your new interchangeable arrives soon? Was it a Knit Pro?


The big boat is Brittany ferries Mont St Michel. The crossing takes 6 hrs. Made up my own pattern for bun cover. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I need to do a couple of those 1898 hats. I could use them in winter.
> Sorry about the mismatched viewers. I would have thought that the description of your place would include "stairs" and location. That should have told them how far you were from hospitals, or they didnt' bother checking that and just wanted to go see houses for the afternoon!
> I've been thinking of doing this to use up odd balls.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautica-striped-cardigan


It is very stripey????


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'd rather jump in a freezing cold ocean than an indoor pool packed with squealing kids. I agree with you.


Or a slippery river? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you're all so hot over there. We were up to 90F yesterday and that's just way too warm for me. We had high heat warnings here yesterday, too. Going to get up around that temperature for a few days this week. Keeping the windows closed most of the day and fans going. That's about all we can do. I'll be off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning, so will get some air conditioning there!
> :sm24: Have an absolutely lovely time with your family! xxxooo


I dont mind the heat. We have all the doors and windows open and there is a nice through draft. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

All aboard and bound for England


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> All aboard and bound for England


Fun times ahead.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad the antibiotics are helping. Remember the spoon full of honey for your throat and tongue.
> Remember from Winnie the Pooh, "a spoonful of honey makes the medicine go down"


Aren't you mixing Winnie the Pooh and Mary Poppins up? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> All aboard and bound for England


What a great photo! I would love that crossing!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I just scratched an itch on my elbow and now have blood on my shirt, so I'm going to sign off and clean myself off.
> I'll just leave this link up here for anyone who is interested.
> http://www.houseboat.on.ca/
> Everyone have a great day.


We'd need a fleet if we all turned up. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Aren't you mixing Winnie the Pooh and Mary Poppins up? xx :sm09: :sm09:


Spoonful of sugar
Spoonful of honey


----------



## lifeline

It's been another hot day here again so I stayed in again and did some more sewing. I've sorted my sewing stuff out so I can keep it downstairs and then easily take it back to my craft storage at a later date.

I think I might go to the seaside tomorrow


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> All aboard and bound for England


Have fun with the family


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Have fun with the family


Thanks Rebecca xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> All aboard and bound for England


Great photo! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Looks like a lot of fun is headed your way.


PurpleFi said:


> All aboard and bound for England


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> On the main forum there are a few topics about this forum not working correctly. Just in case this site is no longer available due to no maintenance this is the link to the Ravelry group.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/connections-4


Always good to keep in mind. I was cruising patterns over there last night just to keep my mind off of other things..it worked. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Every time I hear the word cupcake I have to laugh. When my daughter was in grade school she would always be ask to bring cupcakes to every little party they had. I HATE baking, especially futzing around with cupcakes. I told her the next time teacher ask her to bring cupcakes to say that I would not make them. Next party she told me teacher said I had to make cupcakes as most mothers worked and I did not work. I was angry and almost called the teacher. I did make the stupid cupcakes.
> Forty years later my daughter said she had something to tell me. She felt she needed to unburden her soul. Ha! She was volunteering my baking because the other kids liked my cupcakes and ask her to bring them. Sorry for the long story. I guess you had to be there to appreciate it.


I would like to try one of your cupcakes now...they must be very good! :sm09:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). It's sunny and muggy. It rained yesterday. It was a good day to spend in the garage getting maintenance done on my car. I took my crochetted Lizard and worked on that. Mum had the same thing done to her car. Her's took 20 minutes, mine took 1 hour -1/2. And I have the smaller car!
> After that was chores with mum. She had a lighthouse stand for the garden that she wanted set up. Which we did between rainstorms. We've had over 2 inches of rain so far. And "torrential" rains are expected. The grass is greening up already.
> My Joji Locatelli Paris in Berlin is almost finished. I'll have a bit of yarn left over, but I expected that. Her pattern called for 400 yards and I had 450.


I saw a real lizard yesterday, startled me as I just about trod on it. Sunbathing I guess, 6 inches long! Enjoy your rain, we could sure use some. xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

I’m hungry for a cupcake now too.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I need to do a couple of those 1898 hats. I could use them in winter.
> Sorry about the mismatched viewers. I would have thought that the description of your place would include "stairs" and location. That should have told them how far you were from hospitals, or they didnt' bother checking that and just wanted to go see houses for the afternoon!
> I've been thinking of doing this to use up odd balls.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautica-striped-cardigan


That looks like fun. Do you have a colour theme in mind?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We had wild fires to the north of us, but they joined together just before all the rain came to help the firemen put it out.
> I'm glad little O was found in the house. They're always up to mischief when they get really quiet.


This is the wildfire in Peachland (Okanagan) in the interior of BC. It's heart breaking to see fires like this out of control.


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hungry for a cupcake now too.


A baker's dozen for KP please Jinx! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> My mother was the mechanic in the family. She taught all of us. Although my sister usually just batted her eyes at the nearest boy and he fixed whatever for her. My brother and his buddy were taking apart engines on the next-door farm when they were both 10, and putting them back together with only a few extra useless bolts left over.


I want to use Mr J's bandsaw to cut some long slab into pieces so I can hatchet them into kindling for next winter. I believe that's one of the safer power tools... skill saws make me nervous. What thinks you? xxx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> A baker's dozen for KP please Jinx! xoxo


I will deliver them bright and early in the a.m. It will have to be very early as I have to be home before dark.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> This is the wildfire in Peachland (Okanagan) in the interior of BC. It's heart breaking to see fires like this out of control.


There is beauty in those pictures. The destruction if terrible.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Always good to keep in mind. I was cruising patterns over there last night just to keep my mind off of other things..it worked. :sm17:


Hoping the "other things" have an easy quick solution. I know if there were easy quick answers you would not be worrying about them.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I just scratched an itch on my elbow and now have blood on my shirt, so I'm going to sign off and clean myself off.
> I'll just leave this link up here for anyone who is interested.
> http://www.houseboat.on.ca/
> Everyone have a great day.


We have one on the lake here for rent too. I think it's a little on the costly side, but not so bad if there's a bunch of people splitting the tab.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> A baker's dozen for KP please Jinx! xoxo


Thank you.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> There is beauty in those pictures. The destruction if terrible.


Many people caused. You are right, fire has it's own beauty if cared for, the aftermath is what is ugly.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hoping the "other things" have an easy quick solution. I know if there were easy quick answers you would not be worrying about them.


So true.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I will deliver them bright and early in the a.m. It will have to be very early as I have to be home before dark.


I'll have the kettle on and the tea pot ready! :sm17:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I'll have the kettle on and the tea pot ready! :sm17:


Do you have coffee?


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Do you have coffee?


Grind it fresh every morning, pick your roast... :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> This is the wildfire in Peachland (Okanagan) in the interior of BC. It's heart breaking to see fires like this out of control.


How devastating. So many fires in so many places...


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hoping the "other things" have an easy quick solution. I know if there were easy quick answers you would not be worrying about them.


From me too x


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Every time I hear the word cupcake I have to laugh. When my daughter was in grade school she would always be ask to bring cupcakes to every little party they had. I HATE baking, especially futzing around with cupcakes. I told her the next time teacher ask her to bring cupcakes to say that I would not make them. Next party she told me teacher said I had to make cupcakes as most mothers worked and I did not work. I was angry and almost called the teacher. I did make the stupid cupcakes.
> Forty years later my daughter said she had something to tell me. She felt she needed to unburden her soul. Ha! She was volunteering my baking because the other kids liked my cupcakes and ask her to bring them. Sorry for the long story. I guess you had to be there to appreciate it.


I'm beginning to cringe a bit at the word cupcake Too. Totally different reason lol. I should have taken a picture of the last one finished.
Everyone loves those cupcake hats for babies , the one Sharon showed us years ago. It's a super quick hat and it is cute i admit. Plus i take liberties with the color choice when i make em lol. It's just getting redundant i guess. I like to challenge new patterns..


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I want to use Mr J's bandsaw to cut some long slab into pieces so I can hatchet them into kindling for next winter. I believe that's one of the safer power tools... skill saws make me nervous. What thinks you? xxx


Go for it, just be careful. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the sun has come back hopefully for a few days now. Nothing planned today except for a sort of weird dinner, but might be going to the Royal Welsh Agricultural Show tomorrow, it's one of the biggest shows in Europe so might be gone most of the day. For those who've been there it's held where Wonderwool was. We'll see what the day brings. You all have a good one. xx

PS my connection e-mails are not coming through as new mail but just joining on to the others with no notification, anyone else getting this problem? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family arrived about 10.30 last night, the little ones were very tired and fell straight into bed. They are full of beans this morning and busy playing with the lego while Mr P and I are having a leisurely breakfast. We might go to a local park that has a miniature steamtrain that you can take rides on or we may just stay in the garden and play.


Sorry about the fires in Canada, there has also been some nasty ones in Greece with a lot of loss of life. I expect in a few months everyone will be complaining about the rain and flooding. It seems as if the world is going through some weird climates. Just stay safe everyone.

Trish I love the look of the houseboat. How many does it sleep?

The cupcakes are starting to be eaten. GS1 can demolish one in a bite.

Have a good day everyone and hopefully catch you later. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Gs3 has been busy...


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Gs3 has been busy...


Great, is it a hint he wants more cupcakes? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Grind it fresh every morning, pick your roast... :sm02:


Great. I have never developed a love for tea. Of course I probably do not make it correctly.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I'm beginning to cringe a bit at the word cupcake Too. Totally different reason lol. I should have taken a picture of the last one finished.
> Everyone loves those cupcake hats for babies , the one Sharon showed us years ago. It's a super quick hat and it is cute i admit. Plus i take liberties with the color choice when i make em lol. It's just getting redundant i guess. I like to challenge new patterns..


I know that pattern. I have made a few of those as everyone seemed to love them. Great grand was a year old. She took the hat off and bit the cherry off the top. It was knit in, not added on. I guess it looked real.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the sun has come back hopefully for a few days now. Nothing planned today except for a sort of weird dinner, but might be going to the Royal Welsh Agricultural Show tomorrow, it's one of the biggest shows in Europe so might be gone most of the day. For those who've been there it's held where Wonderwool was. We'll see what the day brings. You all have a good one. xx
> 
> PS my connection e-mails are not coming through as new mail but just joining on to the others with no notification, anyone else getting this problem? xx


Morning. Sending messages is an issue for me and many other members. After I hit send it just sits there. If I hit send again I have sent the message twice. I find if I click on a different tab and come back to Paradise I can continue with Paradise. Some one needs to maintain this site or it will no longer work at all.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family arrived about 10.30 last night, the little ones were very tired and fell straight into bed. They are full of beans this morning and busy playing with the lego while Mr P and I are having a leisurely breakfast. We might go to a local park that has a miniature steamtrain that you can take rides on or we may just stay in the garden and play.
> 
> Sorry about the fires in Canada, there has also been some nasty ones in Greece with a lot of loss of life. I expect in a few months everyone will be complaining about the rain and flooding. It seems as if the world is going through some weird climates. Just stay safe everyone.
> 
> Trish I love the look of the houseboat. How many does it sleep?
> 
> The cupcakes are starting to be eaten. GS1 can demolish one in a bite.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and hopefully catch you later. xxxx


Morning. Happy for you that you are getting to spend time with your grandchildren.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sending messages is an issue for me and many other members. After I hit send it just sits there. If I hit send again I have sent the message twice. I find if I click on a different tab and come back to Paradise I can continue with Paradise. Some one needs to maintain this site or it will no longer work at all.


Still having to back track to get connections and the main KP site hasn't come today yet, something is wrong somewhere that's for sure. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> This is the wildfire in Peachland (Okanagan) in the interior of BC. It's heart breaking to see fires like this out of control.


Fires are so horrible! The photos show a terrible beauty but so devastating. We've got many fires here in the West, too, that are forcing people out of their homes. I hope they can get it out soon and that the people there are safe. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the sun has come back hopefully for a few days now. Nothing planned today except for a sort of weird dinner, but might be going to the Royal Welsh Agricultural Show tomorrow, it's one of the biggest shows in Europe so might be gone most of the day. For those who've been there it's held where Wonderwool was. We'll see what the day brings. You all have a good one. xx
> 
> PS my connection e-mails are not coming through as new mail but just joining on to the others with no notification, anyone else getting this problem? xx


Yes, I'm having that problem, too. Wonder what's going on?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Gs3 has been busy...


He's been having fun! What a handsome guy!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Still having to back track to get connections and the main KP site hasn't come today yet, something is wrong somewhere that's for sure. xx


It's the same here for me. Just checked my profile and somehow my notifications alert had been turned off. You may want to check that and see if the same thing has happened to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Nothing much planned here today. Supposed to be a bit cooler. Will try to get a bit more sorting and packing done. Have the laundry going now in the earlier, cooler part of the day, so the house doesn't get heated up too much from the dryer running. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Nothing much planned here today. Supposed to be a bit cooler. Will try to get a bit more sorting and packing done. Have the laundry going now in the earlier, cooler part of the day, so the house doesn't get heated up too much from the dryer running. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


Hi Pam, I love the cool mornings as well! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Nothing much planned here today. Supposed to be a bit cooler. Will try to get a bit more sorting and packing done. Have the laundry going now in the earlier, cooler part of the day, so the house doesn't get heated up too much from the dryer running. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


Hi Pam, I've been trying to answer you but the site seems pretty messed up this morning. Stay cool! xox

Such as this double post that everyone seems to be seeing lately.. Ravelry is starting to look very appealing. :sm03:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> From me too x


It's a new day. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I'm beginning to cringe a bit at the word cupcake Too. Totally different reason lol. I should have taken a picture of the last one finished.
> Everyone loves those cupcake hats for babies , the one Sharon showed us years ago. It's a super quick hat and it is cute i admit. Plus i take liberties with the color choice when i make em lol. It's just getting redundant i guess. I like to challenge new patterns..


That's very sweet.xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the sun has come back hopefully for a few days now. Nothing planned today except for a sort of weird dinner, but might be going to the Royal Welsh Agricultural Show tomorrow, it's one of the biggest shows in Europe so might be gone most of the day. For those who've been there it's held where Wonderwool was. We'll see what the day brings. You all have a good one. xx
> 
> PS my connection e-mails are not coming through as new mail but just joining on to the others with no notification, anyone else getting this problem? xx


I would love the sheep dog trials. Have a great time Jacky. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family arrived about 10.30 last night, the little ones were very tired and fell straight into bed. They are full of beans this morning and busy playing with the lego while Mr P and I are having a leisurely breakfast. We might go to a local park that has a miniature steamtrain that you can take rides on or we may just stay in the garden and play.
> 
> Sorry about the fires in Canada, there has also been some nasty ones in Greece with a lot of loss of life. I expect in a few months everyone will be complaining about the rain and flooding. It seems as if the world is going through some weird climates. Just stay safe everyone.
> 
> Trish I love the look of the houseboat. How many does it sleep?
> 
> The cupcakes are starting to be eaten. GS1 can demolish one in a bite.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and hopefully catch you later. xxxx


Some German tourists let us have a peek when we were on daily Millsite walk as they were camped at our beach for the night, it was very nice inside and roomy. I think it will possible take 8. Enjoy your wonderful family! xoxoxoxhttp://www.islandhouseboats.com/houseboat-rental-rates


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It's the same here for me. Just checked my profile and somehow my notifications alert had been turned off. You may want to check that and see if the same thing has happened to you. xxxooo


Just checked and mine were unticked so have ticked them back on and see if that works, thanks Pam, hopefully. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I would love the sheep dog trials. Have a great time Jacky. xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sheep dog trials at the show but thousands of other things to see, where we lived in the Lake District they had big sheep dog trials at the farm opposite us though. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checked and mine were unticked so have ticked them back on and see if that works, thanks Pam, hopefully. xx


I have 2 pages open on my laptop just to see if my posts are going through.. one page it's just sitting there and the other page shows it's gone through... bizarre! :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checked and mine were unticked so have ticked them back on and see if that works, thanks Pam, hopefully. xx


Good luck with that. Members have been saying they have gone back 3, 4 times and reticked them. I do not understand the need to get the messages so I am not bothered by that. The double messages have been bothering me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Took the kids on a little train ride this morning. They loved it and had to go twice.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Took the kids on a little train ride this morning. They loved it and had to go twice.


Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Looks like a good time was had by all.


They're gone off shopping. Im having a rest xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful photo.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Took the kids on a little train ride this morning. They loved it and had to go twice.


Wonderful photo, you're looking great! xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Good luck with that. Members have been saying they have gone back 3, 4 times and reticked them. I do not understand the need to get the messages so I am not bothered by that. The double messages have been bothering me.


Yes, just been back and they're unticked again. Will keep trying. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, just been back and they're unticked again. Will keep trying. xx


It's happening to everyone.


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning from a cooler, 78F, Southern Indiana! Not doing much today my back is acting up!


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> It's a blanket square but I think I have to rip it as its gone a bit wrong!! Xxxx


Sorted it out now!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Gs3 has been busy...


Love it!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Some German tourists let us have a peek when we were on daily Millsite walk as they were camped at our beach for the night, it was very nice inside and roomy. I think it will possible take 8. Enjoy your wonderful family! xoxoxoxhttp://www.islandhouseboats.com/houseboat-rental-rates


Uh-huh!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Wonderful photo, you're looking great! xox


Um, I think you may have been looking at GS2 but I can see the similarity and I almost fell for it too!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hello all! Still having lovely weather, a bit too hot at times but a nice sea breeze too! Gks have gone off to the funfair while we have a little rest!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a warm, wet Wales. No sun just drizzly rain. Viewers yesterday were just chasing a pipe-dream I think. Old mother and son, she could barely walk and never did make it round the garden, had to be watched on steps and then they started asking about nearest hospitals and the like. We have a big garden, quite a few steps in the house and the nearest big hospitals are over an hour away in either direction. Go figure. Think we can cross them off. Ah well will wait for the next ones or something to happen with the interested parties. If we carry on like this I will have to replenish my stash, am using up odd balls but are running short of those. 1898 hat on the needles at the moment. Enjoy your day. xx


How disappointing for you, I really don't think people realize how inconsiderate they are being but I can imagine how you feel, hugsxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How disappointing for you, I really don't think people realize how inconsiderate they are being but I can imagine how you feel, hugsxxxx


Great you're having a good time, getting used to being let down now. Everything as gone quiet, need to to do some stirring up. Enjoy your rest it will soon be over, have fun. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Sorted it out now!!


Nice pattern


----------



## lifeline

Back from my trip to the seaside and having a coffee


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I just scratched an itch on my elbow and now have blood on my shirt, so I'm going to sign off and clean myself off.
> I'll just leave this link up here for anyone who is interested.
> http://www.houseboat.on.ca/
> Everyone have a great day.


Very nice. We'd need two.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorted it out now!!


Looking good to me.


----------



## jinx

I am having a nice day. It is warm, but there is a good breeze. Mr. Wonderful told me our grandson was home on leave and would be coming to visit. I heard his motorcycle pull in the drive and got all excited. After a hug and a bit of conversation. The "men" headed to the garage to talk motorcycles.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Took the kids on a little train ride this morning. They loved it and had to go twice.


What a fun photo !!????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Sorted it out now!!


That's a lovely pattern.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Wonderful photo, you're looking great! xox


Thank you. You should see me now! But nothing a few more glasses of wine wont cure. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. It's Wednesday night and I'm at Stephens, we are so not used to this weather so we had another BBQ.

I went to the over 60's yesterday and once again I didn't win any money. Josephine, I think I'm going to have to sing on the train going to meet you, to try and scrape together some holiday money. Not long now until I see you all. I'll do a little catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to see you all. It's been stressful here, MrB lost the plot as they say, yesterday, he really worried me. This morning, came down early & seemed to upset everyone. It's my DD's birthday today, she really didn't want to celebrate. Anyway there has been lots of tears this morning, from everyone! They have gone off to the cinema this morning, meeting my other DD & her boys. They are all coming back here for lunch, DD does know, that will be my fault as well! Anyone got a spare room, I think I'll be moving out soon.


I think you need a spare house!,,,,,,,


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's Wednesday night and I'm at Stephens, we are so not used to this weather so we had another BBQ.
> 
> I went to the over 60's yesterday and once again I didn't win any money. Josephine, I think I'm going to have to sing on the train going to meet you, to try and scrape together some holiday money. Not long now until I see you all. I'll do a little catch up.


Well we shan't be doing anything extravagant except sitting, knitting and nattering and some food and drink xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam, I've been trying to answer you but the site seems pretty messed up this morning. Stay cool! xox
> 
> Such as this double post that everyone seems to be seeing lately.. Ravelry is starting to look very appealing. :sm03:


It is messed up. I made sure my notifications were on this morning and didn't receive any notifications today. Very weird! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just checked and mine were unticked so have ticked them back on and see if that works, thanks Pam, hopefully. xx


I hope it works for you. It didn't work for me. Didn't receive any notifications today. Darn!!! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:36 pm EDT and 23'C (73'F). It was foggy and drizzly this morning so DD and I went on an impromptu yarn crawl. It rained off and on all day. We went to 4 of the 8 yarn stores around us. And of course I had to buy yarn, right. But I did get some interchangeable needles that I needed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it works for you. It didn't work for me. Didn't receive any notifications today. Darn!!! :sm03: xxxooo


I just checked my settings in my profile and they haven't changed, so hopefully, whatever was wrong earlier has been fixed.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's Wednesday night and I'm at Stephens, we are so not used to this weather so we had another BBQ.
> 
> I went to the over 60's yesterday and once again I didn't win any money. Josephine, I think I'm going to have to sing on the train going to meet you, to try and scrape together some holiday money. Not long now until I see you all. I'll do a little catch up.


I like barbequing when it is hot outside. Or having an all-salad supper.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I just checked my settings in my profile and they haven't changed, so hopefully, whatever was wrong earlier has been fixed.


Great! I just received a notification! Hopefully it's all fixed. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:36 pm EDT and 23'C (73'F). It was foggy and drizzly this morning so DD and I went on an impromptu yarn crawl. It rained off and on all day. We went to 4 of the 8 yarn stores around us. And of course I had to buy yarn, right. But I did get some interchangeable needles that I needed.


Sounds like a fun way to spend a rainy sort of day. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am having a nice day. It is warm, but there is a good breeze. Mr. Wonderful told me our grandson was home on leave and would be coming to visit. I heard his motorcycle pull in the drive and got all excited. After a hug and a bit of conversation. The "men" headed to the garage to talk motorcycles.


I hope he visited with you after the motorcycle talk.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Very nice. We'd need two.


That could probably be arranged. They have a fleet of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hello all! Still having lovely weather, a bit too hot at times but a nice sea breeze too! Gks have gone off to the funfair while we have a little rest!! Xxxx


I have the feeling that everyone is too hot (except Judi). The temperature was in the 30's again on the edge of the arctic ocean.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a cooler, 78F, Southern Indiana! Not doing much today my back is acting up!


I hope your back is feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun way to spend a rainy sort of day. :sm24: xxxooo


It was. Although DD has her moments. Mostly when she needs a coffee.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> They're gone off shopping. Im having a rest xx


Have a wonderful time with the family.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It was. Although DD has her moments. Mostly when she needs a coffee.


I get that! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Took the kids on a little train ride this morning. They loved it and had to go twice.


Wonderful picture with lots of smiles.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Nothing much planned here today. Supposed to be a bit cooler. Will try to get a bit more sorting and packing done. Have the laundry going now in the earlier, cooler part of the day, so the house doesn't get heated up too much from the dryer running. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


We've been hanging the laundry out lately. It's been so hot that the laundry dries in no time at all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the sun has come back hopefully for a few days now. Nothing planned today except for a sort of weird dinner, but might be going to the Royal Welsh Agricultural Show tomorrow, it's one of the biggest shows in Europe so might be gone most of the day. For those who've been there it's held where Wonderwool was. We'll see what the day brings. You all have a good one. xx
> 
> PS my connection e-mails are not coming through as new mail but just joining on to the others with no notification, anyone else getting this problem? xx


I hope you get to see the Agricultural Show tomorrow. I used to go to our County Agricultural Fair every year. And I enjoyed it every year. I've only been to the Royal Winter Fair in Toronto a couple of times. I like the county fair better.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm beginning to cringe a bit at the word cupcake Too. Totally different reason lol. I should have taken a picture of the last one finished.
> Everyone loves those cupcake hats for babies , the one Sharon showed us years ago. It's a super quick hat and it is cute i admit. Plus i take liberties with the color choice when i make em lol. It's just getting redundant i guess. I like to challenge new patterns..


I can see why there are lots of requests for these hats. Nicely done. This one looks very berry coloured.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Many people caused. You are right, fire has it's own beauty if cared for, the aftermath is what is ugly.


The burnt spots along the highway where that person set all the fires are just starting to grow again. The trees will take years to replace.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We have one on the lake here for rent too. I think it's a little on the costly side, but not so bad if there's a bunch of people splitting the tab.


They're like a caravan trailer on a boat bottom. They're not too bad for running up and down the canal system here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I want to use Mr J's bandsaw to cut some long slab into pieces so I can hatchet them into kindling for next winter. I believe that's one of the safer power tools... skill saws make me nervous. What thinks you? xxx


I've never seen a bandsaw that had enough guards for my liking. I'd rather use a circular chop saw. Just make sure the slabs are clamped to the table before sawing in case there are any knots to catch the blade. Have you thought of getting an electric chainsaw. I have one of those and quite like it. It's small enough for me to handle. It won't take down a tree but it will chop any lumber for the fire.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> This is the wildfire in Peachland (Okanagan) in the interior of BC. It's heart breaking to see fires like this out of control.


Those really are wildfires. 
I saw some video on TV of the fires in Greece crossing a highway and it looked like the videos of the wildfires of Fort McMurray.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That looks like fun. Do you have a colour theme in mind?


I was just going to use some of the single skeins I have that. I'm sure that some of them would look good together.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I saw a real lizard yesterday, startled me as I just about trod on it. Sunbathing I guess, 6 inches long! Enjoy your rain, we could sure use some. xoxo


You have lizards?
We have little salamanders/skinks about 3 or 4 inches long, but you have to go to the valleys around town to see them.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's after 11 now, so I'm signing off.
Everyone have a good night and good morning and good day. :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a good way to spend a rainy day.


nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:36 pm EDT and 23'C (73'F). It was foggy and drizzly this morning so DD and I went on an impromptu yarn crawl. It rained off and on all day. We went to 4 of the 8 yarn stores around us. And of course I had to buy yarn, right. But I did get some interchangeable needles that I needed.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I hope he visited with you after the motorcycle talk.


We chatted while he used the claw on the small flower garden. The weeds are unbelievable this year. We are having a bumper crop.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> The burnt spots along the highway where that person set all the fires are just starting to grow again. The trees will take years to replace.


Two of my sisters homes were in the middle of a forest fire. Their homes were saved, but had damage. Outside sheds and campers were destroyed. In a month the area was the greenest green I ever seen. Maybe it looked so green because it was against the black of the fire damage. The trees were gone but nature was quickly taking over and starting to replacing what was lost.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it works for you. It didn't work for me. Didn't receive any notifications today. Darn!!! :sm03: xxxooo


I kept changing them everytime I was on the computer and eventually, mid-evening they actually stayed on. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales, looks as though it is going to be a hot one today, trust me to chose the hottest day to plod around a show ground. Off soon so will see you all later this afternoon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, looks as though it is going to be a hot one today, trust me to chose the hottest day to plod around a show ground. Off soon so will see you all later this afternoon. xx


Have fun. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Back from my trip to the seaside and having a coffee


I missed that, where did you go? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am having a nice day. It is warm, but there is a good breeze. Mr. Wonderful told me our grandson was home on leave and would be coming to visit. I heard his motorcycle pull in the drive and got all excited. After a hug and a bit of conversation. The "men" headed to the garage to talk motorcycles.


As long as you got the hug!!! Here's another one Oxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and DS are taking no 1 gs to a local airport so he can have an introductory lesson on flying. We didn't tell him until this morning, he is really excited.

I will be taking DIL to Primark so she can buy some clothes for the children and all of her friend's children in France. Clothes are so expensive there.

Another hot day here, so we will probably be in the pool later on.

Have a good day everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:36 pm EDT and 23'C (73'F). It was foggy and drizzly this morning so DD and I went on an impromptu yarn crawl. It rained off and on all day. We went to 4 of the 8 yarn stores around us. And of course I had to buy yarn, right. But I did get some interchangeable needles that I needed.


What a good way to spend the day!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> As long as you got the hug!!! Here's another one Oxxx


Good morning Honey, what you up to today? xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have the feeling that everyone is too hot (except Judi). The temperature was in the 30's again on the edge of the arctic ocean.


Today's newspaper is saying that that tomorrow could be be the uks hottest since records began at 38.5'c and this heat wave could last until the end of August in the south east!!! :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, looks as though it is going to be a hot one today, trust me to chose the hottest day to plod around a show ground. Off soon so will see you all later this afternoon. xx


Have a great day anyway! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Today's newspaper is saying that that tomorrow could be be the uks hottest since records began at 38.5'c and this heat wave could last until the end of August in the south east!!! :sm06:


WOOHOO!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Honey, what you up to today? xx


Good sweetie! Kids are in swimming but we have been excused gallery duty today as it gets so hot up there so we are just chillin' in the lounge then we are all going to a show called Cinderella Rocks. They have a climbing wall booked for this afternoon then it will either be the funfair or another swim!! It's all go here!! XXXX


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> As long as you got the hug!!! Here's another one Oxxx


Thanks that was nice of you. Sending you a return hug. Matthew and I had a great hug. He was on the sidewalk and I was 3 steps up on the deck. We were the same height. It is a good thing I am tall.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Today's newspaper is saying that that tomorrow could be be the uks hottest since records began at 38.5'c and this heat wave could last until the end of August in the south east!!! :sm06:


100 degrees is hot, very hot. I do not think we have gotten anywhere near that temperature this year. Most summers we get a day or three of 100 or over.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and DS are taking no 1 gs to a local airport so he can have an introductory lesson on flying. We didn't tell him until this morning, he is really excited.
> 
> I will be taking DIL to Primark so she can buy some clothes for the children and all of her friend's children in France. Clothes are so expensive there.
> 
> Another hot day here, so we will probably be in the pool later on.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xxx


Hoping they travel with empty suitcases so they can purchase enough clothing to last until their next visit. 
Do not overdo in the heat. Drink a lot to stay hydrated. Wine does not count.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, looks as though it is going to be a hot one today, trust me to chose the hottest day to plod around a show ground. Off soon so will see you all later this afternoon. xx


Hope you enjoy plodding around. Waiting for a report on your adventure when you return home.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I missed that, where did you go? Xxxx


Brighton, just wandered the lanes, it was too hot on the seafront.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, looks as though it is going to be a hot one today, trust me to chose the hottest day to plod around a show ground. Off soon so will see you all later this afternoon. xx


Have fun


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and DS are taking no 1 gs to a local airport so he can have an introductory lesson on flying. We didn't tell him until this morning, he is really excited.
> 
> I will be taking DIL to Primark so she can buy some clothes for the children and all of her friend's children in France. Clothes are so expensive there.
> 
> Another hot day here, so we will probably be in the pool later on.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xxx


Wow,a great day to be had


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Thanks that was nice of you. Sending you a return hug. Matthew and I had a great hug. He was on the sidewalk and I was 3 steps up on the deck. We were the same height. It is a good thing I am tall.


That's fun


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I kept changing them everytime I was on the computer and eventually, mid-evening they actually stayed on. xx


Mine finally stayed on, too, and I was receiving notifications last night. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and DS are taking no 1 gs to a local airport so he can have an introductory lesson on flying. We didn't tell him until this morning, he is really excited.
> 
> I will be taking DIL to Primark so she can buy some clothes for the children and all of her friend's children in France. Clothes are so expensive there.
> 
> Another hot day here, so we will probably be in the pool later on.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xxx


That sounds like a lot of fun for DGS1! Enjoy your time with all of them. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun for DGS1! Enjoy your time with all of them. xxxooo


Definitely will be a wonderful day for all concerned. xoxoxo

I haven't been on here for a while, so am now going to a bit of a catchup. Hope everyone has a beautiful day, especially as it sounds like Summer is finally giving some beautiful days to everyone. We are also getting some beautiful Spring like weather, which I think also happened last year. My plants are beginning to flower, and I also saw my first sleepy lizard, for the first time since they went into hibernation; it was a very young lizard, and was about to be rescued by Mint! The poor little thing was still a bit groggy, from having woken up a month (or so) too early, but I put him in a safe place, where he couldn't be harassed by her! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:36 pm EDT and 23'C (73'F). It was foggy and drizzly this morning so DD and I went on an impromptu yarn crawl. It rained off and on all day. We went to 4 of the 8 yarn stores around us. And of course I had to buy yarn, right. But I did get some interchangeable needles that I needed.





London Girl said:


> What a good way to spend the day!!


I definitely agree with this comment.

I am going on an outing with DD4 & her children, on Saturday morning; and while we are at the other town, we will do some shopping (after dgd4's appt), and there is a nice little fabric/craft shop in the town, so I will be able to get some fabric, for a Kris Kringle gift for the Spinners Christmas show this year; and get the gift made earlier than usual! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Today's newspaper is saying that that tomorrow could be be the uks hottest since records began at 38.5'c and this heat wave could last until the end of August in the south east!!! :sm06:


WOW .... the Northern Hemisphere is definitely getting a dose of Summer now! I was really beginning to think it was never going to happen! We hear a lot about how the higher temps are affecting people, in different regions, and some of it is just so bad for the folk living in those regions. So I hope that anyone who does not cope so well with the higher temperatures, are keeping themselves well hydrated, and as cool as you possibly can! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, looks as though it is going to be a hot one today, trust me to chose the hottest day to plod around a show ground. Off soon so will see you all later this afternoon. xx





London Girl said:


> Have a great day anyway! Xxxx


Ditto from me also. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good sweetie! Kids are in swimming but we have been excused gallery duty today as it gets so hot up there so we are just chillin' in the lounge then we are all going to a show called Cinderella Rocks. They have a climbing wall booked for this afternoon then it will either be the funfair or another swim!! It's all go here!! XXXX


What great plans, enjoy the lolling about, and the remainder of the day, just dont get sunburnt! It gets very sore ... xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Thanks that was nice of you. Sending you a return hug. Matthew and I had a great hug. He was on the sidewalk and I was 3 steps up on the deck. We were the same height. It is a good thing I am tall.


My GK's are always measuring their height, against DH, as he is only about 5'5" tall. For a long time, there was one gk who we thought would be about the same height as DH, as she was so petite; but she has begun to have some serious growth spurts, and I think she has almost reached his height already! One or two of the girls might even come close to reaching my height, or even overtake me! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hoping they travel with empty suitcases so they can purchase enough clothing to last until their next visit.
> Do not overdo in the heat. Drink a lot to stay hydrated. Wine does not count.


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> This is the wildfire in Peachland (Okanagan) in the interior of BC. It's heart breaking to see fires like this out of control.





nitz8catz said:


> Those really are wildfires.
> I saw some video on TV of the fires in Greece crossing a highway and it looked like the videos of the wildfires of Fort McMurray.


They were on our News also, they were horrendous! Is the fire all out yet?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's after 11 now, so I'm signing off.
> Everyone have a good night and good morning and good day. :sm01:


I hope you were able to have a good sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Hoping they travel with empty suitcases so they can purchase enough clothing to last until their next visit.
> Do not overdo in the heat. Drink a lot to stay hydrated. Wine does not count.


The car arrived with an empty roof box and now Primark is empty. Didnt have wine a lunchtime but have been drinking gallons of water. Little gks are having a siesta and we are watching the Tour de France. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I need to do a couple of those 1898 hats. I could use them in winter.
> Sorry about the mismatched viewers. I would have thought that the description of your place would include "stairs" and location. That should have told them how far you were from hospitals, or they didnt' bother checking that and just wanted to go see houses for the afternoon!
> I've been thinking of doing this to use up odd balls.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nautica-striped-cardigan


One of my knitting friends made one like this, it was great.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Two of my sisters homes were in the middle of a forest fire. Their homes were saved, but had damage. Outside sheds and campers were destroyed. In a month the area was the greenest green I ever seen. Maybe it looked so green because it was against the black of the fire damage. The trees were gone but nature was quickly taking over and starting to replacing what was lost.


There are still large tracts of burnt ground in the hills to the east of me; that are only slowly regenerating, after the huge bush fires we had 2 or 3 years ago! The grasses and shrubs are regenerating, as well as the plants that only renew after a fire has been through an area.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> This is the wildfire in Peachland (Okanagan) in the interior of BC. It's heart breaking to see fires like this out of control.


I hate fires!


----------



## PurpleFi

Gs1 had a great time and came back with a huge grin on his face


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have the feeling that everyone is too hot (except Judi). The temperature was in the 30's again on the edge of the arctic ocean.


We are getting Spring-like weather, with temps between 10 & 26 C, but the nights are still very cold for us. Tonight is the first, in a long time, that we haven't needed our electric blanket switched on, but it also rained earlier today! :sm06: :sm16:  :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Gs3 has been busy...


Little O says that looks like a space station cafe!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I think you need a spare house!,,,,,,,


I'm thinking of moving into their place, mind you her DH hasn't paid the rent again, I paid it last month but I'm not doing it again. It's supposed to be my savings for our renovations at home.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Took the kids on a little train ride this morning. They loved it and had to go twice.


That looks like a lot of fun! There used to be a train like that in the town closest to me, but that has been taken away; that town is very good at losing things that could have been iconic, to the town; and give visitors reasons to drop in to explore the town, a bit more; instead of driving straight through to the next town! :sm14: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sorted it out now!!


That is going to be a very lovely item, when finished!xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Just been to the supermarket used my scooter, it was great, just wish it had a big basket, I had to keep finding DH to load up his trolley.


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Good sweetie! Kids are in swimming but we have been excused gallery duty today as it gets so hot up there so we are just chillin' in the lounge then we are all going to a show called Cinderella Rocks. They have a climbing wall booked for this afternoon then it will either be the funfair or another swim!! It's all go here!! XXXX


Let me try that again! Good morning sweetie!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks that was nice of you. Sending you a return hug. Matthew and I had a great hug. He was on the sidewalk and I was 3 steps up on the deck. We were the same height. It is a good thing I am tall.


My gs is 13 and a couple of inches taller than me, he's like a giraffe!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hoping they travel with empty suitcases so they can purchase enough clothing to last until their next visit.
> Do not overdo in the heat. Drink a lot to stay hydrated. Wine does not count.


 :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Brighton, just wandered the lanes, it was too hot on the seafront.


I believe you!! Staying inside until this evening when it's cooler!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Gs1 had a great time and came back with a huge grin on his face


What a wonderful treat for young Mr C!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I'm thinking of moving into their place, mind you her DH hasn't paid the rent again, I paid it last month but I'm not doing it again. It's supposed to be my savings for our renovations at home.


Has she applied for some help from the social? With her bad leg and two young children, she should be elegible xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Today's newspaper is saying that that tomorrow could be be the uks hottest since records began at 38.5'c and this heat wave could last until the end of August in the south east!!! :sm06:


Lucky south east, we're forecast rain tomorrow. Wait 'til we move (no, no news on that front) the weather is bound to change. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good sweetie! Kids are in swimming but we have been excused gallery duty today as it gets so hot up there so we are just chillin' in the lounge then we are all going to a show called Cinderella Rocks. They have a climbing wall booked for this afternoon then it will either be the funfair or another swim!! It's all go here!! XXXX


Sounds as though you will need a holiday when you get home. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well I'm absolutely shattered, it has been so hot and I've been walking for hours. Had a lovely day out, lost DH as soon as we got through the gate, I wandered the trade stands while he went tractor looking. Even managed to see some animals as well. Came away with half a dozen new shirts as my summer weight shirts are wearing out after decades of use. Now home collapsed in my chair and not doing a lot. While we were out I had two pairs of trousers delivered so my wardrobe is looking half decent at the moment. Now to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you will need a holiday when you get home. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Too right!! We have spent a lot of time waiting around while they do stuff but that in itself is a bit tiring!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm absolutely shattered, it has been so hot and I've been walking for hours. Had a lovely day out, lost DH as soon as we got through the gate, I wandered the trade stands while he went tractor looking. Even managed to see some animals as well. Came away with half a dozen new shirts as my summer weight shirts are wearing out after decades of use. Now home collapsed in my chair and not doing a lot. While we were out I had two pairs of trousers delivered so my wardrobe is looking half decent at the moment. Now to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, see you later. xx


Glad you got something out of it anyway!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Little O says that looks like a space station cafe!


Apparently it is a robot lorry! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Too right!! We have spent a lot of time waiting around while they do stuff but that in itself is a bit tiring!!


That looks high. Xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Gs1 had a great time and came back with a huge grin on his face


Look at that,how proud is he? And rightly so, it must have been a brilliant experience


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm absolutely shattered, it has been so hot and I've been walking for hours. Had a lovely day out, lost DH as soon as we got through the gate, I wandered the trade stands while he went tractor looking. Even managed to see some animals as well. Came away with half a dozen new shirts as my summer weight shirts are wearing out after decades of use. Now home collapsed in my chair and not doing a lot. While we were out I had two pairs of trousers delivered so my wardrobe is looking half decent at the moment. Now to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, see you later. xx


Nice to have a wardrobe update. It sounds as if you are having good weather also :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Too right!! We have spent a lot of time waiting around while they do stuff but that in itself is a bit tiring!!


Scary


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Apparently it is a robot lorry! Xx


Of course... :sm11:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> That looks high. Xx


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I woke up to my back hurting again I think it has to do with having to sleep right on the edge of the bed!????


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Just been to the supermarket used my scooter, it was great, just wish it had a big basket, I had to keep finding DH to load up his trolley.


Can you rig up a carrier on the back Chris? Maybe not if you're folding the scooter and putting it in the car. This one looks rather like a "road ATV doesn't it! Glad you're enjoying yours though. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Too right!! We have spent a lot of time waiting around while they do stuff but that in itself is a bit tiring!!


They have "lifelines" on don't they! It wouldn't be so tiring if you had a spritzer in your hand! xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Nice to have a wardrobe update. It sounds as if you are having good weather also :sm24:


Yes I was due an update, mind you had to pay for most of it myself. The weather has been good today, luckily a few clouds around or the heat would have been intolerable although there is some shade in places and some of the marquees had fans in them. They say it's going to rain again tomorrow, it must be Friday, it's rained the last two Fridays. xx


----------



## Islander

Morning Jacky, hope you are pleasantly pooped. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Gs1 had a great time and came back with a huge grin on his face


He certainly does look happy!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Morning Jacky, hope you are pleasantly pooped. xoxo


Completely and utterly, will need my Tia Maria's tonight. Just had a fried egg sandwich and that's me done for the evening. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I've never seen a bandsaw that had enough guards for my liking. I'd rather use a circular chop saw. Just make sure the slabs are clamped to the table before sawing in case there are any knots to catch the blade. Have you thought of getting an electric chainsaw. I have one of those and quite like it. It's small enough for me to handle. It won't take down a tree but it will chop any lumber for the fire.


The chop saw would be perfect, ours is too small only does 2x6's. Electric chainsaw would be handy. I'm reluctant to pick up Mr. J's full size gas chainsaws, even the smallest because of kickback. If I'm not confident I probably shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Completely and utterly, will need my Tia Maria's tonight. Just had a fried egg sandwich and that's me done for the evening. Have a good day. xx


I'll try....same old, day in day out!


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I'll try....same old, day in day out!


Trish, you sound like you are falling into a funk. Give yourself a good shake and look for all the good in life. :sm01:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. It's been a strange day. I really don't know where I want to be. I went and bought a table lamp for my new room which I was pleased with. The family's new baby bunny sat on my knee and peed on me. (Bless him) boo. I went off him a bit then. He's only six weeks old. Yesterday I bought a dress and a top in the sale. I haven't tried them on yet. I'll be fine tomorrow, and shall go home but I'm not coming back at the weekend. I'm going to have so me time. This feeling will pass. Hope you've all enjoyed yourselves today. X


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Gs1 had a great time and came back with a huge grin on his face


You could have started something now..... Haha.. He is nearly a young man now. How old will he be? He seems to be shooting up.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> The chop saw would be perfect, ours is too small only does 2x6's. Electric chainsaw would be handy. I'm reluctant to pick up Mr. J's full size gas chainsaws, even the smallest because of kickback. If I'm not confident I probably shouldn't be doing it.


Don't you even think about it. Our friend was lucky to keep his foot on two years ago, very lucky. He came to Alberts funeral in a wheelchair. Albert had just told him a week before that he would take him to the hospital for his appointments, guess it wasn't to be.


----------



## jollypolly

Here I am again...bad penny. I've missed you all. Things got heavy here but calming now. I just keep knitting. Take it everywhere. The sweater/pants for boy were liked and the multi yellow too. Now I'm doing a sweater for me. Trying to use up a coarse yarn that's pretty color but not soft.. I hope all are well and will read chats in reverse hoping to catch up a bit. Must go to drug store in a few minutes and meet friend visiting another friend soon.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Don't you even think about it. Our friend was lucky to keep his foot on two years ago, very lucky. He came to Alberts funeral in a wheelchair. Albert had just told him a week before that he would take him to the hospital for his appointments, guess it wasn't to be.


When I think of my hub ...often ...I think of yours. Seems our losses are connected in my mind. I hope you are doing welll. It's an adjustment time...one day at a time.


----------



## grandma susan

LATEST NEWS.......... I've just become a great guppy grandmother again to another 3guppies. Believe me, it coul only happen in this house. They are so excited (the family,not the fish). I think there's something wrong with them (the family and not the fish). It has been decided that the female guppy who keeps having these things is going to be separated from the male and be with the babies, but to my mind, I wonder, if the baby guppies are male or female. Better them than me. And NO I don't want any fish THANKYOU very much. Having a hamster who rides her ball over my feet and rabbits that pee on me is quite enough. 

The squirrels at my house have eventually got a hole in the plastic garden storage box where I keep the bird food. I've now ordered 2 metal dustbins with metal lids on to come next week. I'll win the little buggers. See if I don't. They will NOT steal the birds food and nuts. 

I feel better since I got this off my chest. Just saying.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> When I think of my hub ...often ...I think of yours. Seems our losses are connected in my mind. I hope you are doing welll. It's an adjustment time...one day at a time.


THANKYOU jolly. I've missed you. Do you wake up some days and feel lost? I do sometimes. Then it passes. And other days are better. I'm feeling like I'm starting to gat more better days. It's just the lost feeling.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Look at that,how proud is he? And rightly so, it must have been a brilliant experience


He's still grinning. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> LATEST NEWS.......... I've just become a great guppy grandmother again to another 3guppies. Believe me, it coul only happen in this house. They are so excited (the family,not the fish). I think there's something wrong with them (the family and not the fish). It has been decided that the female guppy who keeps having these things is going to be separated from the male and be with the babies, but to my mind, I wonder, if the baby guppies are male or female. Better them than me. And NO I don't want any fish THANKYOU very much. Having a hamster who rides her ball over my feet and rabbits that pee on me is quite enough.
> 
> The squirrels at my house have eventually got a hole in the plastic garden storage box where I keep the bird food. I've now ordered 2 metal dustbins with metal lids on to come next week. I'll win the little buggers. See if I don't. They will NOT steal the birds food and nuts.
> 
> I feel better since I got this off my chest. Just saying.


You're bonkers in the nicest possible way. Ccxcc


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> LATEST NEWS.......... I've just become a great guppy grandmother again to another 3guppies. Believe me, it coul only happen in this house. They are so excited (the family,not the fish). I think there's something wrong with them (the family and not the fish). It has been decided that the female guppy who keeps having these things is going to be separated from the male and be with the babies, but to my mind, I wonder, if the baby guppies are male or female. Better them than me. And NO I don't want any fish THANKYOU very much. Having a hamster who rides her ball over my feet and rabbits that pee on me is quite enough.
> 
> The squirrels at my house have eventually got a hole in the plastic garden storage box where I keep the bird food. I've now ordered 2 metal dustbins with metal lids on to come next week. I'll win the little buggers. See if I don't. They will NOT steal the birds food and nuts.
> 
> I feel better since I got this off my chest. Just saying.


Well with all the excitement in that house no wonder you want to go home for a bit of peace. The guppies might be excited about there new editions, who can tell. Love to see the squirrel's face when he encounters the metal bins, that should keep him quiet for a while, but leave your tin-opener around. xx 
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Ma GS,s just say I'm an idiot. Luv you xxx nite nite..obtw I'm getting a new electric meter in 3 days before I come to you. This must be going to be my next bit of hassle. It never stops. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> You could have started something now..... Haha.. He is nearly a young man now. How old will he be? He seems to be shooting up.


He'll be 14 the week after next and getting on for 6 ft tall. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Busy afternoon painting and in the pool..


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Busy afternoon painting and in the pool..


Oh that looks sooooo good. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Busy afternoon painting and in the pool..


Fun! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh that looks sooooo good. xx :sm24: :sm24:


It was except most of the time I was flat on the bottom as they were sitting on me x


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Can you rig up a carrier on the back Chris? Maybe not if you're folding the scooter and putting it in the car. This one looks rather like a "road ATV doesn't it! Glad you're enjoying yours though. xoxoxo


I haven't seen these over here but will look. I have got a really good bag to put on the back.


----------



## LondonChris

Well here I sit in my armchair. Have my DD fast asleep after taking all her tablets, Little O is fast asleep. The baby keeps asking what I’m doing & asking for the tv on! It’s 22:16, apparently it’s my fault I let him sleep this afternoon. This is my life! Going away Saturday with them. When we get back there is talk of them going home, I’ll believe it when I see it. I’m now going to try & get across the room to get to bed, if not I’m here all night. Have a good night.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Well here I sit in my armchair. Have my DD fast asleep after taking all her tablets, Little O is fast asleep. The baby keeps asking what I'm doing & asking for the tv on! It's 22:16, apparently it's my fault I let him sleep this afternoon. This is my life! Going away Saturday with them. When we get back there is talk of them going home, I'll believe it when I see it. I'm now going to try & get across the room to get to bed, if not I'm here all night. Have a good night.


Night night hope you sleep well xxx


----------



## jinx

Fish and chips next month?


grandma susan said:


> LATEST NEWS.......... I've just become a great guppy grandmother again to another 3guppies. Believe me, it coul only happen in this house. They are so excited (the family,not the fish). I think there's something wrong with them (the family and not the fish). It has been decided that the female guppy who keeps having these things is going to be separated from the male and be with the babies, but to my mind, I wonder, if the baby guppies are male or female. Better them than me. And NO I don't want any fish THANKYOU very much. Having a hamster who rides her ball over my feet and rabbits that pee on me is quite enough.
> 
> The squirrels at my house have eventually got a hole in the plastic garden storage box where I keep the bird food. I've now ordered 2 metal dustbins with metal lids on to come next week. I'll win the little buggers. See if I don't. They will NOT steal the birds food and nuts.
> 
> I feel better since I got this off my chest. Just saying.


Fish and chips next month? :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Here I am again...bad penny. I've missed you all. Things got heavy here but calming now. I just keep knitting. Take it everywhere. The sweater/pants for boy were liked and the multi yellow too. Now I'm doing a sweater for me. Trying to use up a coarse yarn that's pretty color but not soft.. I hope all are well
> and will read chats in reverse hoping to catch up a bit. Must go to drug store in a few minutes and meet friend visiting another friend soon.


You are a lucky penny and I am glad you showed up.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Busy afternoon painting and in the pool..


Nice pictures.
Kids are the same the world around. One of Lilly's favorite thing to do at my house is to paint. Seems she does not get to do much of it with two 2 year olds around. At my house she even gets to paint her face which she just loves to do. Hmm, maybe I should get her some make up and let her paint away. No no just kidding.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Trish, you sound like you are falling into a funk. Give yourself a good shake and look for all the good in life. :sm01:


Don't worry, not in a funk... probably one of the most up people you'll ever meet and a multitasker to boot! I prefer no excitement... :sm02:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Well here I sit in my armchair. Have my DD fast asleep after taking all her tablets, Little O is fast asleep. The baby keeps asking what I'm doing & asking for the tv on! It's 22:16, apparently it's my fault I let him sleep this afternoon. This is my life! Going away Saturday with them. When we get back there is talk of them going home, I'll believe it when I see it. I'm now going to try & get across the room to get to bed, if not I'm here all night. Have a good night.


Hang in there kid! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Busy afternoon painting and in the pool..


Ahhh... the life! Your granddaughter looks like my Sarah when she was that age. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Fish and chips next month?
> 
> Fish and chips next month? :sm04: :sm23:


No.. fish and chips every week... should be mandatory! xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Don't you even think about it. Our friend was lucky to keep his foot on two years ago, very lucky. He came to Alberts funeral in a wheelchair. Albert had just told him a week before that he would take him to the hospital for his appointments, guess it wasn't to be.


I'm listening oh sane one, I'll get the neighbour to do it! xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Here I am again...bad penny. I've missed you all. Things got heavy here but calming now. I just keep knitting. Take it everywhere. The sweater/pants for boy were liked and the multi yellow too. Now I'm doing a sweater for me. Trying to use up a coarse yarn that's pretty color but not soft.. I hope all are well and will read chats in reverse hoping to catch up a bit. Must go to drug store in a few minutes and meet friend visiting another friend soon.


Happy to see you back Polly, poke your head in when you have more time! xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> LATEST NEWS.......... I've just become a great guppy grandmother again to another 3guppies. Believe me, it coul only happen in this house. They are so excited (the family,not the fish). I think there's something wrong with them (the family and not the fish). It has been decided that the female guppy who keeps having these things is going to be separated from the male and be with the babies, but to my mind, I wonder, if the baby guppies are male or female. Better them than me. And NO I don't want any fish THANKYOU very much. Having a hamster who rides her ball over my feet and rabbits that pee on me is quite enough.
> 
> The squirrels at my house have eventually got a hole in the plastic garden storage box where I keep the bird food. I've now ordered 2 metal dustbins with metal lids on to come next week. I'll win the little buggers. See if I don't. They will NOT steal the birds food and nuts.
> 
> I feel better since I got this off my chest. Just saying.


Any guppy with color is a male.... the females are very boring.... it's the males that are sex-pots. :sm15:

Is your family starting a pet store? xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Ma GS,s just say I'm an idiot. Luv you xxx nite nite..obtw I'm getting a new electric meter in 3 days before I come to you. This must be going to be my next bit of hassle. It never stops. Xxx


Excuse me... the sanest person on KP is definitely NOT an idiot, you make him take it back! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Night night hope you sleep well xxx


Hope you sleep well too... all that fresh air should do it! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Getting ready to throw all the doors and windows open for the night... tomorrow hits 93 F. We just were loaned an air conditoner so all is well!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Getting ready to throw all the doors and windows open for the night... tomorrow hits 93 F. We just were loaned an air conditoner so all is well!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull and cloudy Wales. Sitting here trying to wake up, don't think I'll bother today it's only shopping. Feeling the effects of all the walking yesterday, everything is aching today, but certainly slept well last night (not that I don't most nights), then home a knitting, that sounds strenuous enough for me today. Have a good Friday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not quite so hot today but will still reach nearly 30. Apparently Surrey was one of the hottest places in Europe yesterday.

Nothing much planned for today but we shall go and get fish and chips for dinner as that's what the French lot want.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## lifeline

A quiet day planned here except collecting my new glasses, I ended up going five months earlier than normal, I've been struggling with the ones I have at the moment for a few months now.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> They have "lifelines" on don't they! It wouldn't be so tiring if you had a spritzer in your hand! xoxox


Believe it or not, it's too hot for alcohol!! :sm25: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jolly. I've missed you. Do you wake up some days and feel lost? I do sometimes. Then it passes. And other days are better. I'm feeling like I'm starting to gat more better days. It's just the lost feeling.


Sorry you are having a low time, but I'm glad you are getting more better days.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Believe it or not, it's too hot for alcohol!! :sm25: xxxx


I've been enjoying a nice glass of well chilled white wine each evening this week... Lidl's finest :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> LATEST NEWS.......... I've just become a great guppy grandmother again to another 3guppies. Believe me, it coul only happen in this house. They are so excited (the family,not the fish). I think there's something wrong with them (the family and not the fish). It has been decided that the female guppy who keeps having these things is going to be separated from the male and be with the babies, but to my mind, I wonder, if the baby guppies are male or female. Better them than me. And NO I don't want any fish THANKYOU very much. Having a hamster who rides her ball over my feet and rabbits that pee on me is quite enough.
> 
> The squirrels at my house have eventually got a hole in the plastic garden storage box where I keep the bird food. I've now ordered 2 metal dustbins with metal lids on to come next week. I'll win the little buggers. See if I don't. They will NOT steal the birds food and nuts.
> 
> I feel better since I got this off my chest. Just saying.


Would like to see them try and chew through a metal dustbin!! Congrats on the guppy babes, tried to find you another card but can't on my phone, maybe when I get home!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Busy afternoon painting and in the pool..


Ooh that looks lovely and cool, great idea!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Don't worry, not in a funk... probably one of the most up people you'll ever meet and a multitasker to boot! I prefer no excitement... :sm02:


Yep, that's our lovely Trish! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Getting ready to throw all the doors and windows open for the night... tomorrow hits 93 F. We just were loaned an air conditoner so all is well!


Oh bless whoever loaned A/C!!! XXXX


----------



## jinx

I find it interesting that in the animal/fish/bird kingdoms the males are the brightly colored one. In humans the female is often the brightly colored one.


Islander said:


> Any guppy with color is a male.... the females are very boring.... it's the males that are sex-pots. :sm15:
> 
> Is your family starting a pet store? xoxox


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cloudy Wales. Sitting here trying to wake up, don't think I'll bother today it's only shopping. Feeling the effects of all the walking yesterday, everything is aching today, but certainly slept well last night (not that I don't most nights), then home a knitting, that sounds strenuous enough for me today. Have a good Friday. xx


Hope you got that dreaded shopping out of the way for this week. Rest those achy bones and knit away.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not quite so hot today but will still reach nearly 30. Apparently Surrey was one of the hottest places in Europe yesterday.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today but we shall go and get fish and chips for dinner as that's what the French lot want.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Morning. For a split second I thought is it Wednesday. Not quite awake yet. We are also having fish today. Fish on Fridays are very common around here.


----------



## LondonChris

This heat is not good for me. I have had unset tum for a couple of days, probably because we were due to go away in the morning. Just found out that we are due on Monday, I’m confused! At least I can have extra time getting ready?


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Sorry you are having a low time, but I'm glad you are getting more better days.


Me, too, Susan. Sending you lots of comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> This heat is not good for me. I have had unset tum for a couple of days, probably because we were due to go away in the morning. Just found out that we are due on Monday, I'm confused! At least I can have extra time getting ready?


Sorry your tum has been upset. Sending you many healing hugs! xxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Not much going on here. We have a call with our attorney late this morning, so maybe something will finally get moving there. Before that, I'll be heading out early to get together with a couple of friends for a bit of knitting and chatting. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Not much going on here. We have a call with our attorney late this morning, so maybe something will finally get moving there. Before that, I'll be heading out early to get together with a couple of friends for a bit of knitting and chatting. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I hope it goes your way.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it goes your way.


Thank you, Jeanette! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hope you got that dreaded shopping out of the way for this week. Rest those achy bones and knit away.


Shopping all done once again and guess what, it's raining, not heavy but drizzly. It was 6 degrees warmer where we go shopping than at home, only under an hour away. Oh I so need to move. Now to knit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Ooh that looks lovely and cool, great idea!!! Xxxx


Ill keep it up for when you come. Bring cossy xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. For a split second I thought is it Wednesday. Not quite awake yet. We are also having fish today. Fish on Fridays are very common around here.


Sorry for the confusion. Our routine has gone out the window with the family here.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. For a split second I thought is it Wednesday. Not quite awake yet. We are also having fish today. Fish on Fridays are very common around here.


Good Catholic upbringkng x


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good Catholic upbringkng x


I am not catholic. The restaurants offer special deals on "Friday Fish Fries." The restaurants did start it because of the old catholic tradition, but the rest of us enjoy it also.


----------



## PurpleFi

We've had a few rumbles of thunder and now it is raining.


----------



## PurpleFi

30 mins later and still raining.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> 30 mins later and still raining.


Rain, rain, go away. Purple and the grands want to play.


----------



## London Girl

We're home!! Have been indoors for an hour and it has started to rain like the end of the world, yippee!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Not much going on here. We have a call with our attorney late this morning, so maybe something will finally get moving there. Before that, I'll be heading out early to get together with a couple of friends for a bit of knitting and chatting. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Fingers crossed - again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Ill keep it up for when you come. Bring cossy xx


Yay!! Except the temperature will probably plummet by then!! :sm22: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> We've had a few rumbles of thunder and now it is raining.


Yes our drizzle has now changed into persistent heavy rain, but luckily no thunder. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> 30 mins later and still raining.


Has rained here all afternoon. xx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We're home!! Have been indoors for an hour and it has started to rain like the end of the world, yippee!! xxxx


Glad you're home safely, when do the gk's go home and you can collapse in a little heap? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yay!! Except the temperature will probably plummet by then!! :sm22: xxxx


It's plummeted here 19C when we came home from shopping. xx☃☃


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Rain, rain, go away. Purple and the grands want to play.


It worked out fine as they bowling and now it has stopped. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> We're home!! Have been indoors for an hour and it has started to rain like the end of the world, yippee!! xxxx


Glad you are safely home xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Busy afternoon painting and in the pool..


Looks very relaxing, and cooling!


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it works for you. It didn't work for me. Didn't receive any notifications today. Darn!!! :sm03: xxxooo


I haven't had any for days! I had to backtrack through my deleted emails.


----------



## SaxonLady

IT'S RAINING IN WORTHING. Not hard, but the pavements are finally wet after an hour!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> He certainly does look happy!


So he should. That first flight is an amazing experience. Unfortunately it is instantly addictive!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> LATEST NEWS.......... I've just become a great guppy grandmother again to another 3guppies. Believe me, it coul only happen in this house. They are so excited (the family,not the fish). I think there's something wrong with them (the family and not the fish). It has been decided that the female guppy who keeps having these things is going to be separated from the male and be with the babies, but to my mind, I wonder, if the baby guppies are male or female. Better them than me. And NO I don't want any fish THANKYOU very much. Having a hamster who rides her ball over my feet and rabbits that pee on me is quite enough.
> 
> The squirrels at my house have eventually got a hole in the plastic garden storage box where I keep the bird food. I've now ordered 2 metal dustbins with metal lids on to come next week. I'll win the little buggers. See if I don't. They will NOT steal the birds food and nuts.
> 
> I feel better since I got this off my chest. Just saying.


We understand totally. I don't like thieves, even in the animal world.


----------



## SaxonLady

Had quite a shower just then. I hope it all soaks in.


----------



## SaxonLady

I had the twins for the day yesterday. They didn't want to go out in the heat. It was lovely and cool in their home, and there is a pool in the garden. Grandma isn't broke for a change! I only went out to get their lunch.


----------



## SaxonLady

Cream tea at the WRVS this afternoon, for their 80th birthday. LOvely. Now DH wants dinner (and I don't!).


----------



## SaxonLady

I have just ticked notifications again. I hope it works this time!


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I have just ticked notifications again. I hope it works this time!


Do you log out after ticking the box? Some times you have to log back in again to update. Members have said their is now working. Administration was on line yesterday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I have just ticked notifications again. I hope it works this time!


If at first you don't succeed keep trying it worked for me eventually, although I am not getting the kp forum. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fingers crossed - again!! xxxx


Nothing much happened on the call, but hopefully we're getting closer to something happening. It was a fairly positive conversation. The attorney just keeps telling us to be ready to move in a short time frame (even though we are supposed to have 90 days after signing our documents). We're working on that. Early this morning, the demolition crew arrived to begin the demolition process on the empty houses. Oh, fun!!!! :sm03: Had a great time with my friends this morning. This afternoon an old school friend of Mr. Ric's stopped by for a visit. Great fun to chat with him! He looks as old as us!!!! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't had any for days! I had to backtrack through my deleted emails.


I reset it again the other day and am now receiving the notifications for our Connections but still not getting any notifications for the Latest Digest. I just access it from the bottom of the page here. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> So he should. That first flight is an amazing experience. Unfortunately it is instantly addictive!


Mr. Ric was delighted to hear Josephine's DGS1 had gone up. Another pilot in the making!!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Nothing much happened on the call, but hopefully we're getting closer to something happening. It was a fairly positive conversation. The attorney just keeps telling us to be ready to move in a short time frame (even though we are supposed to have 90 days after signing our documents). We're working on that. Early this morning, the demolition crew arrived to begin the demolition process on the empty houses. Oh, fun!!!! :sm03: Had a great time with my friends this morning. This afternoon an old school friend of Mr. Ric's stopped by for a visit. Great fun to chat with him! He looks as old as us!!!! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


So pleased everything seems fairly positive, also on the positive side if they have started demolishing then from now on dusting will be a waste of time. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased everything seems fairly positive, also on the positive side if they have started demolishing then from now on dusting will be a waste of time. xx :sm24: :sm24:


I agree - dusting has, unfortunately, become a non-event here. I'm having a difficult time getting enthused about housework!!! I do the essentials and dusting doesn't seem to fit the bill at the moment. :sm12: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric was delighted to hear Josephine's DGS1 had gone up. Another pilot in the making!!!! :sm02: xxxooo


Tell Mr Ric he may be wanting to borrow his plane. Also Mr P thinks he might like to go up for a flight too. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Tell Mr Ric he may be wanting to borrow his plane. Also Mr P thinks he might like to go up for a flight too. Xxxxx


My DH had the bug when I first met him, he was taking his Private Pilot's Liscence when I first met him but then he got married.......... xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> My DH had the bug when I first met him, he was taking his Private Pilot's Liscence when I first met him but then he got married.......... xx :sm16: :sm16:


Smart man, that dear husband of yours. I mean getting married to you was a smart move.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - dusting has, unfortunately, become a non-event here. I'm having a difficult time getting enthused about housework!!! I do the essentials and dusting doesn't seem to fit the bill at the moment. :sm12: xxxooo


At least you don't have to contend with viewers and keeping the house fairly presentable. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Smart man, that dear husband of yours. I mean getting married to you was a smart move.


I quite agree not sure he always would. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## LondonChris

I seem to be having trouble getting KP connections notification. I’m off on holiday tomorrow sometime. Staying in the lovely caravan we had last year. I put the word out that there is a pool but non of us can take the children, now having 3lots of visitors coming to see us on different days. The weather looks as though it will be much cooler next week. I have books, films & knitting packed, might even get some clothes in a bag too. I will try to get on if I can access WiFi but there isn’t much chance of that unless we find a pub somewhere??


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I seem to be having trouble getting KP connections notification. I'm off on holiday tomorrow sometime. Staying in the lovely caravan we had last year. I put the word out that there is a pool but non of us can take the children, now having 3lots of visitors coming to see us on different days. The weather looks as though it will be much cooler next week. I have books, films & knitting packed, might even get some clothes in a bag too. I will try to get on if I can access WiFi but there isn't much chance of that unless we find a pub somewhere??


Have a great time, where is the caravan? I'm sure you will manage to find a pub with wi-fi, you will just have to keep trying them all until you find one. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I seem to be having trouble getting KP connections notification. I'm off on holiday tomorrow sometime. Staying in the lovely caravan we had last year. I put the word out that there is a pool but non of us can take the children, now having 3lots of visitors coming to see us on different days. The weather looks as though it will be much cooler next week. I have books, films & knitting packed, might even get some clothes in a bag too. I will try to get on if I can access WiFi but there isn't much chance of that unless we find a pub somewhere??


Don't worry about wifi. Just have a great relaxing time xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Tell Mr Ric he may be wanting to borrow his plane. Also Mr P thinks he might like to go up for a flight too. Xxxxx


Great! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My DH had the bug when I first met him, he was taking his Private Pilot's Liscence when I first met him but then he got married.......... xx :sm16: :sm16:


Mine had that bug when I first met him, too, but didn't do much about it until about 10 years after we got married. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Tell Mr Ric he may be wanting to borrow his plane. Also Mr P thinks he might like to go up for a flight too. Xxxxx


Just tell him to come pick me up.. Its not that long a flight lol !!!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Just tell him to come pick me up.. Its not that long a flight lol !!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

We had lots of rain yesterday afternoon/night and now it feels cooler, although we are still registering 26'c but because the air is moving in the breeze it's bearable now.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I seem to be having trouble getting KP connections notification. I'm off on holiday tomorrow sometime. Staying in the lovely caravan we had last year. I put the word out that there is a pool but non of us can take the children, now having 3lots of visitors coming to see us on different days. The weather looks as though it will be much cooler next week. I have books, films & knitting packed, might even get some clothes in a bag too. I will try to get on if I can access WiFi but there isn't much chance of that unless we find a pub somewhere??


Enjoy your time away


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Nothing much happened on the call, but hopefully we're getting closer to something happening. It was a fairly positive conversation. The attorney just keeps telling us to be ready to move in a short time frame (even though we are supposed to have 90 days after signing our documents). We're working on that. Early this morning, the demolition crew arrived to begin the demolition process on the empty houses. Oh, fun!!!! :sm03: Had a great time with my friends this morning. This afternoon an old school friend of Mr. Ric's stopped by for a visit. Great fun to chat with him! He looks as old as us!!!! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


I really feel for you Pam, it must be one of the strangest situations to be in


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly sunny but windy and cooler Wales. I have designated today a knitting day, apart from cooking dinner (roast lamb). Still stiff from all the walking on Thursday. Doesn't look as though we are getting any viewings this weekend so no housework. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Great! :sm02: xxxooo


They boys are now busy building planes out of lego. Guess they've got to start somewhere.

Hope your moves happens soon and without too much hassle. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny but windy and cooler Wales. I have designated today a knitting day, apart from cooking dinner (roast lamb). Still stiff from all the walking on Thursday. Doesn't look as though we are getting any viewings this weekend so no housework. Have a good weekend. xx


Have a relaxing week end xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and slightly cooler but very windy Surrey. Lots of thunder yesterday evening and then rain and again in the night very heavy rain. No complaints as it was just what we needed. Today is supposed to be sunny and then more rain tonight.

I have some cooking to do today as we are having Mr Ps brother and one of his sons and family coming for lunch tomorrow. There will be 5 under 6s here. Wine will be needed but fun for the families to get together.

Fish and chips last night went down a treat.

Hope you have a good week end. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny but windy and cooler Wales. I have designated today a knitting day, apart from cooking dinner (roast lamb). Still stiff from all the walking on Thursday. Doesn't look as though we are getting any viewings this weekend so no housework. Have a good weekend. xx


Morning. I enjoy reading what you are preparing for dinner. It is usually something I have never made and probably never will. Hoping the stiffness leaves you today while you knit away.


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is convenient the much needed rain comes during the night. Just wondering did you mean the "under 5's" will be drinking the wine?
Enjoy your family gathering tomorrow.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and slightly cooler but very windy Surrey. Lots of thunder yesterday evening and then rain and again in the night very heavy rain. No complaints as it was just what we needed. Today is supposed to be sunny and then more rain tonight.
> 
> I have some cooking to do today as we are having Mr Ps brother and one of his sons and family coming for lunch tomorrow. There will be 5 under 6s here. Wine will be needed but fun for the families to get together.
> 
> Fish and chips last night went down a treat.
> 
> Hope you have a good week end. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I really feel for you Pam, it must be one of the strangest situations to be in


Thank you, Rebecca. It is all a bit surreal, but we keep plugging away. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> They boys are now busy building planes out of lego. Guess they've got to start somewhere.
> 
> Hope your moves happens soon and without too much hassle. xxxx


Thank you! And that sounds like a lot of fun for the boys. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I enjoy reading what you are preparing for dinner. It is usually something I have never made and probably never will. Hoping the stiffness leaves you today while you knit away.


Dinner's over and although I say so myself the lamb was cooked to perfection. Just stuck it on a bed of veg. and put it in the oven. Plenty left for the next couple of days. Easy time for me in the kitchen. Still quite stiff, it's not really helping just sitting here put it's raining outside so what else can I do but knit. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Smart man, that dear husband of yours. I mean getting married to you was a smart move.


Too right. She's far too good to him.


----------



## SaxonLady

I am still not getting notifications. Very frustrating.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. It is convenient the much needed rain comes during the night. Just wondering did you mean the "under 5's" will be drinking the wine?
> Enjoy your family gathering tomorrow.


No the adults will and I need some today. Guess what DS has just bought the gks.....


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> No the adults will and I need some today. Guess what DS has just bought the gks.....


Oh NO. Take them away!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> No the adults will and I need some today. Guess what DS has just bought the gks.....


Some noisy times are ahead of you.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Oh NO. Take them away!


I told them to go play in the garden......and they did x


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> No the adults will and I need some today. Guess what DS has just bought the gks.....


Fun?! xxxooo :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Too right. She's far too good to him.


You think so, don't think that would be his opinion sometimes. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I am still not getting notifications. Very frustrating.


Keep re-ticking the boxes on your profile page it took me many tries before it stuck. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No the adults will and I need some today. Guess what DS has just bought the gks.....


Ha ha, definitely no peace today, or the rest of the holiday, come to think of it. xx


----------



## lifeline

Note to self, don't do lace knitting while trying to concentrate on the Tour de France...go Geraint ????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I am still not getting notifications. Very frustrating.


<< Previous Digest Issue | Next Digest Issue >>
At the bottom of every digest is this option. Just click on "next digest issue" and you will be kept up to date. 
Here is today's digest link, http://www.knittingparadise.com/digest-issue?digestnum=1654
Find an old digest notification in your email and you can use that until this is fixed or until Paradise implodes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Note to self, don't do lace knitting while trying to concentrate on the Tour de France...go Geraint ????????????????????????


Oh dear, are you in the frog pond? Looks as though he's won it. Go Wales. xx ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, are you in the frog pond? Looks as though he's won it. Go Wales. xx ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I was & yes, as long as he doesn't have an accident he's won it. I'm really pleased as last year he was out so soon, within the first week I think.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> No the adults will and I need some today. Guess what DS has just bought the gks.....


Dgs already has the looks, that face so cute!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I need to figure out what I am going to do to feed this group today, and try and get some knitting in later!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Note to self, don't do lace knitting while trying to concentrate on the Tour de France...go Geraint ????????????????????????


Didn't he do well. We've been watching it too x


----------



## linkan

I finished the purse / bag for sweet pea her 5th birthday was yesterday. Her party is tomorrow.


----------



## linkan

The lining is the left over material from the first blanket i made her.


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> The lining is the left over material from the first blanket i made her.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't he do well. We've been watching it too x


Amazingly well, it's been such an exciting Tour. Looking forward to watching the final today.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I finished the purse / bag for sweet pea her 5th birthday was yesterday. Her party is tomorrow.


It's pretty. Did you use a pattern?
Sweet Pea is going to love it


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well I need to figure out what I am going to do to feed this group today, and try and get some knitting in later!


Hope you succeeded in both those things.


----------



## runflyski

PurpleFi said:


> Gs1 had a great time and came back with a huge grin on his face


 :sm24:


----------



## jinx

She is sure to love it. Happy Birthday Sweet Pea.


linkan said:


> I finished the purse / bag for sweet pea her 5th birthday was yesterday. Her party is tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I finished the purse / bag for sweet pea her 5th birthday was yesterday. Her party is tomorrow.


That's lovely, I'm sure she'll find lots of things to put in it. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Not a very good morning from a very cool, very wet and very windy Wales, in other words the typical British summer is back in Wales with a vengence. Oh well it was nice while it lasted. Might go up to my den and sort some knitted stuff out, I need to sort out what I want to keep and what I could donate, I really need to empty some storage space. On the other hand I might just knit. See you later hope the weather is better where you are. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't he do well. We've been watching it too x


I haven't been watching, just following on the news. But he has done well. I am keeping up with F1.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Big family lunch here today. Catch you later x


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good morning from a very cool, very wet and very windy Wales, in other words the typical British summer is back in Wales with a vengence. Oh well it was nice while it lasted. Might go up to my den and sort some knitted stuff out, I need to sort out what I want to keep and what I could donate, I really need to empty some storage space. On the other hand I might just knit. See you later hope the weather is better where you are. xx


It was very windy last night but that has died down. It has been raining steadily for some time now. It's carnival weekend so I feel sorry for the organisers. The fireworks were OK yesterday evening though.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Big family lunch here today. Catch you later x


Enjoy! I'm having a quiet day, I hope. x


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good morning from a very cool, very wet and very windy Wales, in other words the typical British summer is back in Wales with a vengence. Oh well it was nice while it lasted. Might go up to my den and sort some knitted stuff out, I need to sort out what I want to keep and what I could donate, I really need to empty some storage space. On the other hand I might just knit. See you later hope the weather is better where you are. xx


Morning. I hope you have an enjoyable day no matter what you chose to do. 
Our weather is better than yours today. Tomorrow might be a different story.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> It was very windy last night but that has died down. It has been raining steadily for some time now. It's carnival weekend so I feel sorry for the organisers. The fireworks were OK yesterday evening though.


Morning. It is sad when the weather puts a damper on outdoor activities. Hope you have a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Big family lunch here today. Catch you later x


Sounds like a memory making day.


----------



## jinx

I am having an exciting morning, not. Saturday and Sunday there is nothing on t.v. that I care to watch or listen to. I got up at 2 a.m. and now the farm report is playing on t.v. Not really interested in the price of hogs.
Time to pick up my sticks and get lost in the rhythm of their clicking.


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone, sorry to be MIA, kids, you know!! We are off to London to see the Lion King today and of course it's raining hard and the kids have no waterproofs - who knew it might ever rain again?!! I have found them both something to wear just to keep them dry even though they do look a bit strange!! We have them until Wednesday morning, it's been lovely but exhausting!!! Will catch up with you all soon, hope everyone is ok! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you log out after ticking the box? Some times you have to log back in again to update. Members have said their is now working. Administration was on line yesterday.


Oh wow, didn't know there was still an admin!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to be MIA, kids, you know!! We are off to London to see the Lion King today and of course it's raining hard and the kids have no waterproofs - who knew it might ever rain again?!! I have found them both something to wear just to keep them dry even though they do look a bit strange!! We have them until Wednesday morning, it's been lovely but exhausting!!! Will catch up with you all soon, hope everyone is ok! xxxxxxxxxxxx


DS2 and family are camping down in Kent. We aren't even sure that the Landrover they went in has its canvas top. They are coming home today. The large tent will be wet, and the family may well be wet and rather cold.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't been watching, just following on the news. But he has done well. I am keeping up with F1.


And me, just highlights again tonight. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> DS2 and family are camping down in Kent. We aren't even sure that the Landrover they went in has its canvas top. They are coming home today. The large tent will be wet, and the family may well be wet and rather cold.


Oh yuck, damp everything. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yuck, damp everything. xx


I just had a phone call to say that they came back yesterday evening to miss the rain. What a relief.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I just had a phone call to say that they came back yesterday evening to miss the rain. What a relief.


That was a wise move. His mother taught him well.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> That was a wise move. His mother taught him well.


How true, how true!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I finished the purse / bag for sweet pea her 5th birthday was yesterday. Her party is tomorrow.


Great little purse! I can't believe she's 5 already!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to be MIA, kids, you know!! We are off to London to see the Lion King today and of course it's raining hard and the kids have no waterproofs - who knew it might ever rain again?!! I have found them both something to wear just to keep them dry even though they do look a bit strange!! We have them until Wednesday morning, it's been lovely but exhausting!!! Will catch up with you all soon, hope everyone is ok! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your outing today! Glad you are enjoying your time with them, but I can only imagine how exhausted you are going to be! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). The last 3 days have been sunny with afternoon storms. Friday night we had a lightning storm around midnight that lasted for an hour and 1/2. Lots of light show and rain mixed with hail, but all together the rain from the storms has not amounted to much and everything is still somewhat dry. The fire alert is still extreme and outdoor fires are still banned.
Today is my last day of vacation, so I'm going with DD to Peterborough and we are going to walk the rail bed trail. We're going to go the other direction to the one we took last time. And this time I'm taking my purse so we can grab a lunch afterward.
I finished my cowl/shawl and one of my tops. I'll take good pictures of them this afternoon so I can post them. And I started a cardi. The nights have been getting cool even though the days are still humid and hot. It feels like August already.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> DS2 and family are camping down in Kent. We aren't even sure that the Landrover they went in has its canvas top. They are coming home today. The large tent will be wet, and the family may well be wet and rather cold.


Camping in Canada involves lugging around a lot of tarps. One year when we went camping every campsite was covered in tarps. If you hang them right you can go from tent to picnic table to car and not get wet.
And we also bring spare sleeping bags. It has gone down below the freezing mark when we've gone camping.
I'm glad that they let you know that they were back home. You can relax now. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, didn't know there was still an admin!!


A REALLY part time one.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to be MIA, kids, you know!! We are off to London to see the Lion King today and of course it's raining hard and the kids have no waterproofs - who knew it might ever rain again?!! I have found them both something to wear just to keep them dry even though they do look a bit strange!! We have them until Wednesday morning, it's been lovely but exhausting!!! Will catch up with you all soon, hope everyone is ok! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Have fun watching the Lion King. I enjoyed that one more than I expected.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am having an exciting morning, not. Saturday and Sunday there is nothing on t.v. that I care to watch or listen to. I got up at 2 a.m. and now the farm report is playing on t.v. Not really interested in the price of hogs.
> Time to pick up my sticks and get lost in the rhythm of their clicking.


That sounds like a good way to pass the time.
I've been trying to find 2 balls that I'm sure are in my stash. It's a discontinued yarn from many years ago so not much hope of finding more, but I'm sure I had 2 more balls in a bag or box somewhere. I just haven't been able to find them. And these were pre-Ravelry recording, so I don't have any notes about where I put them.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It was very windy last night but that has died down. It has been raining steadily for some time now. It's carnival weekend so I feel sorry for the organisers. The fireworks were OK yesterday evening though.


We've watched fireworks from under a tarp before. They can set them off in the rain, just not in thunderstorms.
The steady rain really keeps the people away from the carnivals and fairs. Intermittent sprinkles aren't too bad, and cool everyone off.
I hope you get a rainbow soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Big family lunch here today. Catch you later x


It sounds like you are busy with the family. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Wow, is there ever a lag in posting. It's like watching KP in slow motion.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. It looks like we in he NR of UK is having our usual summer today. Its windy and raining now. Im not complaining though because weve had some beautiful days. Ive just had a bath and got back into clean pjs. Ill have to catch up


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good morning from a very cool, very wet and very windy Wales, in other words the typical British summer is back in Wales with a vengence. Oh well it was nice while it lasted. Might go up to my den and sort some knitted stuff out, I need to sort out what I want to keep and what I could donate, I really need to empty some storage space. On the other hand I might just knit. See you later hope the weather is better where you are. xx


It sounds like perfect weather for a wooly jumper or cardi.
I hope the weather turns again for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> The lining is the left over material from the first blanket i made her.


That's a nice memento.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I finished the purse / bag for sweet pea her 5th birthday was yesterday. Her party is tomorrow.


Very nice little purse. Happy Birthday to Sweet Pea. 5 years have passed quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> << Previous Digest Issue | Next Digest Issue >>
> At the bottom of every digest is this option. Just click on "next digest issue" and you will be kept up to date.
> Here is today's digest link, http://www.knittingparadise.com/digest-issue?digestnum=1654
> Find an old digest notification in your email and you can use that until this is fixed or until Paradise implodes.


I'm thinking implosion is more likely.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Note to self, don't do lace knitting while trying to concentrate on the Tour de France...go Geraint ????????????????????????


Don't do lace knitting unless you have a "lifeline" in place too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I told them to go play in the garden......and they did x


Well behaved gks. They can entertain the neighbours. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Dinner's over and although I say so myself the lamb was cooked to perfection. Just stuck it on a bed of veg. and put it in the oven. Plenty left for the next couple of days. Easy time for me in the kitchen. Still quite stiff, it's not really helping just sitting here put it's raining outside so what else can I do but knit. xx


I carry things from the pile at the bottom of the stairs, upstairs and put them away. Maybe that's how I hurt my gluteus maximus. :sm12: :sm16:
We really need to live in a bungalow.
I hope you're no longer stiff.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and slightly cooler but very windy Surrey. Lots of thunder yesterday evening and then rain and again in the night very heavy rain. No complaints as it was just what we needed. Today is supposed to be sunny and then more rain tonight.
> 
> I have some cooking to do today as we are having Mr Ps brother and one of his sons and family coming for lunch tomorrow. There will be 5 under 6s here. Wine will be needed but fun for the families to get together.
> 
> Fish and chips last night went down a treat.
> 
> Hope you have a good week end. xx


I'd need wine after listening to the squeals from 5 under 6s.


----------



## nitz8catz

DD is ready to go now so I'm signing off now.
Everyone have a great day.
I'm going to enjoy my last day of vacation.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> DD is ready to go now so I'm signing off now.
> Everyone have a great day.
> I'm going to enjoy my last day of vacation.


You do that. You've earned it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like perfect weather for a wooly jumper or cardi.
> I hope the weather turns again for you.


DH even turned the heat on, I'm now back in shirt sleeves. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I carry things from the pile at the bottom of the stairs, upstairs and put them away. Maybe that's how I hurt my gluteus maximus. :sm12: :sm16:
> We really need to live in a bungalow.
> I hope you're no longer stiff.


A lot better today, but agree about the bungalow, we are trying but not succeeding very well yet. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Good afternoon everybody from my part of the world where everything has decided to fall apart all at once!!


----------



## binkbrice

Nitzi I hope you enjoy your last day of vacation!!

Londy enjoy the Lion King.

Purple have another glass of wine that’s a lot of little kids!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). The last 3 days have been sunny with afternoon storms. Friday night we had a lightning storm around midnight that lasted for an hour and 1/2. Lots of light show and rain mixed with hail, but all together the rain from the storms has not amounted to much and everything is still somewhat dry. The fire alert is still extreme and outdoor fires are still banned.
> Today is my last day of vacation, so I'm going with DD to Peterborough and we are going to walk the rail bed trail. We're going to go the other direction to the one we took last time. And this time I'm taking my purse so we can grab a lunch afterward.
> I finished my cowl/shawl and one of my tops. I'll take good pictures of them this afternoon so I can post them. And I started a cardi. The nights have been getting cool even though the days are still humid and hot. It feels like August already.


Sorry your vacation has to come to an end. Have a great day out today. Looking forward to seeing your finished projects! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'd need wine after listening to the squeals from 5 under 6s.


Me, too, and lots of it!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Good afternoon everybody from my part of the world where everything has decided to fall apart all at once!!


Oh dear, that doesn't sound good,what's happening? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound good,what's happening? xx


I'm wondering the same thing! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound good,what's happening? xx


Just life crashing in on me at the moment, but this will pass soon enough and hopefully we will emerge wiser on the other side of it!

Sorry that's vague, it's just that we had the bathroom done and then suddenly we have one thing after another popping up that the money would have been nice, I know I needed a new bathroom just seems like we are paying for that choice.... :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Just life crashing in on me at the moment, but this will pass soon enough and hopefully we will emerge wiser on the other side of it!
> 
> Sorry that's vague, it's just that we had the bathroom done and then suddenly we have one thing after another popping up that the money would have been nice, I know I needed a new bathroom just seems like we are paying for that choice.... :sm15:


I can understand that it has happened to us a few times. One big bill then everything is demanding money be spent on them. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I can understand that it has happened to us a few times. One big bill then everything is demanding money be spent on them. xx


Here, too, and it's not any picnic to have to be dealing with it. Sending many comforting hugs to you, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I am off to the big city today, for an appointment at the Breast Clinic, to complete some papers for surgery on a later day. I had a polyp removed last year, now I have two more that are to be removed! If this trend continues, I will be having a bilateral mastectomy!

I hope everyone has a refreshing sleep tonight. 

I am now going to do some catchup, until it is time to get ready for our trip today! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am off to the big city today, for an appointment at the Breast Clinic, to complete some papers for surgery on a later day. I had a polyp removed last year, now I have two more that are to be removed! If this trend continues, I will be having a bilateral mastectomy!
> 
> I hope everyone has a refreshing sleep tonight.
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, until it is time to get ready for our trip today! xoxoxo


Hope all goes well and nothing too sinister is found. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
Lovely having a house full of family.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
> Lovely having a house full of family.


Pleased the day went well. Is all quiet now? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased the day went well. Is all quiet now? xx


Nearly LM2 is still singing her head off. She's been in bed for an hour!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
> Lovely having a house full of family.


Just beautiful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly LM2 is still singing her head off. She's been in bed for an hour!


And who was at the wine today?????? xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope all goes well and nothing too sinister is found. xx


Me, too, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
> Lovely having a house full of family.


Wonderful photos and so glad you've had such a great day! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And who was at the wine today?????? xx :sm09:


Me and my sister in law????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I can understand that it has happened to us a few times. One big bill then everything is demanding money be spent on them. xx


Yep exactly!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Here, too, and it's not any picnic to have to be dealing with it. Sending many comforting hugs to you, Lisa! xxxooo


Thank you for the hugs they heave been well received!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Just life crashing in on me at the moment, but this will pass soon enough and hopefully we will emerge wiser on the other side of it!
> 
> Sorry that's vague, it's just that we had the bathroom done and then suddenly we have one thing after another popping up that the money would have been nice, I know I needed a new bathroom just seems like we are paying for that choice.... :sm15:


Sorry, you are going through a rough patch. Hoping things get straightened out quickly.


----------



## jinx

Hoping for the best possible outcome. That is not a fun experience and I am sorry you are going through it.


Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am off to the big city today, for an appointment at the Breast Clinic, to complete some papers for surgery on a later day. I had a polyp removed last year, now I have two more that are to be removed! If this trend continues, I will be having a bilateral mastectomy!
> 
> I hope everyone has a refreshing sleep tonight.
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, until it is time to get ready for our trip today! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
> Lovely having a house full of family.


The kids are cute and you are glamorous.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Thank you for the hugs they heave been well received!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Today's party was so sweet she dressed up like her favorite descendants character. . in purple of course.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Today's party was so sweet she dressed up like her favorite descendants character. . in purple of course.


Great. Happy Birthday, Sweet Pea.


----------



## linkan

The purple blur is the bag lol she filled it quick and it didn't leave her side all day. Such a sweety.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> The purple blur is the bag lol she filled it quick and it didn't leave her side all day. Such a sweety.


She totally loves it.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Today's party was so sweet she dressed up like her favorite descendants character. . in purple of course.


Great photo! Happy Birthday , Sweet Pea! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope all goes well and nothing too sinister is found. xx


Thanks Jacky, everything is fine, there is nothing malignant, thank goodness! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
> Lovely having a house full of family.


Beautiful family photos


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it is only paperwork today, the surgery is another day; and the polyps are benign. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hoping for the best possible outcome. That is not a fun experience and I am sorry you are going through it.


Thanks Jynx, I refuse to get down, about things like this; but I am only getting the paperwork done today, rthe surgery will probably be sometime in the next fortnight! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jacky, everything is fine, there is nothing malignant, thank goodness! xoxoxo


Great news.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jacky, everything is fine, there is nothing malignant, thank goodness! xoxoxo


Great!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Pretty purse for Sweet Pea. I still have the things my grandmother made for me when I was her age. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, it is only paperwork today, the surgery is another day; and the polyps are benign. xoxoxo


Good news. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Today's party was so sweet she dressed up like her favorite descendants character. . in purple of course.


Happy Birthday Sweet Pea! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Just life crashing in on me at the moment, but this will pass soon enough and hopefully we will emerge wiser on the other side of it!
> 
> Sorry that's vague, it's just that we had the bathroom done and then suddenly we have one thing after another popping up that the money would have been nice, I know I needed a new bathroom just seems like we are paying for that choice.... :sm15:


Sometimes I reluctantly said no to things because of what if's. When I was working I was going to buy flooring for the whole house but reneged. Now I know I should have done it, even just to have the flooring on hand when I had the money. Things will always come up, it seems that's the way it goes most the time. Try not to worry, like you say... you will come out on the other side and be ready to go again. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
> Lovely having a house full of family.


These photo's are priceless.. beautiful you and family. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It looks like we in he NR of UK is having our usual summer today. Its windy and raining now. Im not complaining though because weve had some beautiful days. Ive just had a bath and got back into clean pjs. Ill have to catch up


Hello Susan! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> DD is ready to go now so I'm signing off now.
> Everyone have a great day.
> I'm going to enjoy my last day of vacation.


Back to the grindstone... xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> DS2 and family are camping down in Kent. We aren't even sure that the Landrover they went in has its canvas top. They are coming home today. The large tent will be wet, and the family may well be wet and rather cold.


Such is the fun of camping!...xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Camping in Canada involves lugging around a lot of tarps.


And bug lotion....:sm17:


----------



## Islander

Do any of the UK sisters remember or know of Zena Dare... my grandmother was named after her. Both my great grandparents were from England.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Do any of the UK sisters remember or know of Zena Dare... my grandmother was named after her. Both my great grandparents were from England.


Wow i love that photo!


----------



## linkan

MJ , glad there's a good side to it, but i hate you have to have the surgery at all.
We'll all be there with ya!


----------



## linkan

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. This little girl y'all is such a spark of joy in our lives. She has a little stubborn side to her sometimes lol , but she loves everyone so much... I don't have enough words about how much she has added to my life.


----------



## linkan

Josephine just affordable pic of everyone. That's a fabulous bunch you got there ! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a very dull and breezy Wales. Yes I've been out in the kitchen again but have now got dinner sorted for the next three days, and left a pile of washing-up for DH. He's got to earn his dinner. Hoping to finish another shawl I've been working on and then on to the four main characters from Wind in the Willow. They were free with Knit Now magazine and thought I'd make them for my cousin's daughter's two girls and buy the book to go with them. Waiting for a phone call from the estate agent to see if she has any new news. See ya later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, it has been raining but the sun is just coming out. Lots of rain again overnight but this looks like the last of it before the temperatures eturn to the high twenties later in the week.

It's the family's last day and I think we may be going swimming later.

Hope you are all ok. Thnking of you Judi. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound good,what's happening? xx


I'll read on faster to find out!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT. Sunny and coolish right now, but getting hot and humid this afternoon. The forest fires up north, near where we caught the boat around Georgian Bay, have become bigger. There hasn't been enough rain to help, even though we've had storms almost every afternoon. They're talking about closing off some of the highways up there so cars don't get trapped by the fires.
Yesterday, we found a new trail and ended up at the river. That was a nice walk. We had lunch at the mall. DD had chinese and I had a gyro wrap. We were home by the time the afternoon storm came through.
I was able to get some pics before the storm started.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it has been raining but the sun is just coming out. Lots of rain again overnight but this looks like the last of it before the temperatures eturn to the high twenties later in the week.
> 
> It's the family's last day and I think we may be going swimming later.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Thnking of you Judi. xx


Enjoy the last day with family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very dull and breezy Wales. Yes I've been out in the kitchen again but have now got dinner sorted for the next three days, and left a pile of washing-up for DH. He's got to earn his dinner. Hoping to finish another shawl I've been working on and then on to the four main characters from Wind in the Willow. They were free with Knit Now magazine and thought I'd make them for my cousin's daughter's two girls and buy the book to go with them. Waiting for a phone call from the estate agent to see if she has any new news. See ya later. xx


That's a great idea to have the characters with the book.
I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I can understand that it has happened to us a few times. One big bill then everything is demanding money be spent on them. xx


and they all come at once. Hang on in there Binky xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> And bug lotion....:sm17:


I get used to the smell after a while. Just have to make sure I pack clothing that doesn't bleach with the bug spray.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Back to the grindstone... xoxo


And I'm on late shift and on-call this week. Talk about starting back to work running full tilt.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
> Lovely having a house full of family.


That wonderful photo of the children is definitely for hanging on the wall to bring a constant smile to your face.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Judi! xxxooo


et moi!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, it is only paperwork today, the surgery is another day; and the polyps are benign. xoxoxo


Thank goodness for benign. I hope you don't get tied up in bureaucracy today.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Today's party was so sweet she dressed up like her favorite descendants character. . in purple of course.


She is such a sweetheart.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> The purple blur is the bag lol she filled it quick and it didn't leave her side all day. Such a sweety.


That's a great action picture.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I love the idea of knitting character from a book and gifting the book with the characters. I keep saying I am going to do that. Another thing on my list of what to knit next.
Hoping you get good news from the agent.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very dull and breezy Wales. Yes I've been out in the kitchen again but have now got dinner sorted for the next three days, and left a pile of washing-up for DH. He's got to earn his dinner. Hoping to finish another shawl I've been working on and then on to the four main characters from Wind in the Willow. They were free with Knit Now magazine and thought I'd make them for my cousin's daughter's two girls and buy the book to go with them. Waiting for a phone call from the estate agent to see if she has any new news. See ya later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Thank you for the hugs they heave been well received!


Another <hug> from me. Hopefully things will start going better for you.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Swimming with your family in the heat sounds like the perfect way to spend the day. Have fun.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it has been raining but the sun is just coming out. Lots of rain again overnight but this looks like the last of it before the temperatures eturn to the high twenties later in the week.
> 
> It's the family's last day and I think we may be going swimming later.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Thnking of you Judi. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly LM2 is still singing her head off. She's been in bed for an hour!


That's a happy little person.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
> Lovely having a house full of family.


Lovely family pictures. That would have been a full house.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Do any of the UK sisters remember or know of Zena Dare... my grandmother was named after her. Both my great grandparents were from England.


I'm afraid I have never heard of her. She looks as if she would be before my time. Beautiful lady.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm sitting here uncomfortably on the couch. It's going to be a fun day in a hard chair. I wonder if I could be sent home because my butt hurts. :sm08: :sm09: 
I'm signing off and heading to work now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT. Sunny and coolish right now, but getting hot and humid this afternoon. The forest fires up north, near where we caught the boat around Georgian Bay, have become bigger. There hasn't been enough rain to help, even though we've had storms almost every afternoon. They're talking about closing off some of the highways up there so cars don't get trapped by the fires.
> Yesterday, we found a new trail and ended up at the river. That was a nice walk. We had lunch at the mall. DD had chinese and I had a gyro wrap. We were home by the time the afternoon storm came through.
> I was able to get some pics before the storm started.


The fires are so devastating. Yesterday in California a great grandmother and two of her great grands died in the fire. The great grandfather had left the home to get supplies. He said the fire had been close for days and thought they would be safe. That fire is no where near being contained.
Love that you had Chinese and your daughter had Greek for lunch in Canada.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I love the idea of knitting character from a book and gifting the book with the characters. I keep saying I am going to do that. Another thing on my list of what to knit next.
> Hoping you get good news from the agent.


Nothing heard yet. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good afternoon everybody from my part of the world where everything has decided to fall apart all at once!!


Oh no, what's wrong?!!! Big hugs for you, whatever it is!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Everything still a bit crazy here, no time to catch up yet but normal service will be resumed as soon as possible!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny but windy and cooler Wales. I have designated today a knitting day, apart from cooking dinner (roast lamb). Still stiff from all the walking on Thursday. Doesn't look as though we are getting any viewings this weekend so no housework. Have a good weekend. xx


Oh no, not roast Baaaaa-rny?!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> No the adults will and I need some today. Guess what DS has just bought the gks.....


I bet they'll finish up playing tennis with them as soon as everyone turns their backs!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I seem to be having trouble getting KP connections notification. I'm off on holiday tomorrow sometime. Staying in the lovely caravan we had last year. I put the word out that there is a pool but non of us can take the children, now having 3lots of visitors coming to see us on different days. The weather looks as though it will be much cooler next week. I have books, films & knitting packed, might even get some clothes in a bag too. I will try to get on if I can access WiFi but there isn't much chance of that unless we find a pub somewhere??


Well, when you get this, I hope you're having a great time and a lovely rest, you surely deserve it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Just tell him to come pick me up.. Its not that long a flight lol !!!


That's the cutest avatar picture!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I finished the purse / bag for sweet pea her 5th birthday was yesterday. Her party is tomorrow.


That's very sweet, I bet she loves it!! A belated 5th birthday to our darling Sweet Pea!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Awwwwww!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:55 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). The last 3 days have been sunny with afternoon storms. Friday night we had a lightning storm around midnight that lasted for an hour and 1/2. Lots of light show and rain mixed with hail, but all together the rain from the storms has not amounted to much and everything is still somewhat dry. The fire alert is still extreme and outdoor fires are still banned.
> Today is my last day of vacation, so I'm going with DD to Peterborough and we are going to walk the rail bed trail. We're going to go the other direction to the one we took last time. And this time I'm taking my purse so we can grab a lunch afterward.
> I finished my cowl/shawl and one of my tops. I'll take good pictures of them this afternoon so I can post them. And I started a cardi. The nights have been getting cool even though the days are still humid and hot. It feels like August already.


Sounds like you have done lots of interesting stuff in your vacation time! I hope going back to work is not too painful today!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

It's overcast smokey here this morning, have no idea where it's coming from. Logging trucks are still running full tilt, our last fire a few years ago was caused by them not shutting down when they should have been. A cheery good morning to you all. xxox


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun watching the Lion King. I enjoyed that one more than I expected.


It was wonderful, in spite of having seats in a box to one side of the stage so that we could only see the far side of the stage unless we stood up or leaned over!! We had a singing actor in our box right at the beginning, he was very big, very black and very loud!!!! The kids absolutely loved it and said 'thank you' so many times, which was very nice to hear!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Morning June...yawn, going back to bed. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh no, not roast Baaaaa-rny?!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yep and lovely it was and still is. Had it curried today, I think I was a bit heavy handed with the curry. Nice and warm now. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT. Sunny and coolish right now, but getting hot and humid this afternoon. The forest fires up north, near where we caught the boat around Georgian Bay, have become bigger. There hasn't been enough rain to help, even though we've had storms almost every afternoon. They're talking about closing off some of the highways up there so cars don't get trapped by the fires.
> Yesterday, we found a new trail and ended up at the river. That was a nice walk. We had lunch at the mall. DD had chinese and I had a gyro wrap. We were home by the time the afternoon storm came through.
> I was able to get some pics before the storm started.


Sorry to hear about that fire. I hope they can get it under control soon. We've got some really bad ones here in the West, especially in California.

Great photos! Sounds like a nice day out you and DD had yesterday. I hope work isn't too strenuous or stressful for you today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy the last day with family.


What she said!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you have done lots of interesting stuff in your vacation time! I hope going back to work is not too painful today!! xxxx


Me, too, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I bet they'll finish up playing tennis with them as soon as everyone turns their backs!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:xxxx


As long as they go back to France with them.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Today's party was so sweet she dressed up like her favorite descendants character. . in purple of course.


What a great picture!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Just life crashing in on me at the moment, but this will pass soon enough and hopefully we will emerge wiser on the other side of it!
> 
> Sorry that's vague, it's just that we had the bathroom done and then suddenly we have one thing after another popping up that the money would have been nice, I know I needed a new bathroom just seems like we are paying for that choice.... :sm15:


I know what you mean, happens to me every time I spend money on something big! Don't worry, it'll all work out! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Today's party was so sweet she dressed up like her favorite descendants character. . in purple of course.


What a quaint looking couple, but I thought Prince Charming was just a little younger! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:

Still looking good though! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jynx, I refuse to get down, about things like this; but I am only getting the paperwork done today, rthe surgery will probably be sometime in the next fortnight! xoxoxo


I saw a lovely young doctor, yesterday, and he gave a great explanation of what the surgery actually consisted of, I really didn't know how this excision was going to be done, so I was extremely happy about his explanation! Now just need to be patient, to find out how this will affect the shape of the boob involved, or if the shape is self-adjusting!

I did tell him that I didn't want to be called back for annual surgery, because of these lesions/lumps being replaced with double the number removed; and if that looked like happening, I would instruct the surgeon to do a bilateral mastectomy.
Anyway, my surgery is booked for August 28th, they just havent given me a time yet, that will be sent to me closer to the date. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Sometimes I reluctantly said no to things because of what if's. When I was working I was going to buy flooring for the whole house but reneged. Now I know I should have done it, even just to have the flooring on hand when I had the money. Things will always come up, it seems that's the way it goes most the time. Try not to worry, like you say... you will come out on the other side and be ready to go again. xoxo


Well said Trish, I totally agree with you! Keep thinking about much happier things that are in your life! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Do any of the UK sisters remember or know of Zena Dare... my grandmother was named after her. Both my great grandparents were from England.


From what I can see of your face, it looks like you might take after her! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> MJ , glad there's a good side to it, but i hate you have to have the surgery at all.
> We'll all be there with ya!


Thanks I will probably be talking to all of you also. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Wales, it hasn't decided which way it's going yet. Dinner all ready so back to my Wind in the Willows characters. They are going to take a long time, I seem to have hundreds of pieces scattered around that need sewing up and that's only one of them. Then I need to go through the boxes to find my stuffing aaarrgh. Hopefully Mr. Badger will be finished today. Didn't hear anything from the estate agent yesterday, perhaps DH will have called in as he is down there. Then on the other hand he probably won't. Will catch up now. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. This little girl y'all is such a spark of joy in our lives. She has a little stubborn side to her sometimes lol , but she loves everyone so much... I don't have enough words about how much she has added to my life.


The improvements that any grand child adds to ones life, is immeasurable! They bring so much joy, and that joy grows with them, as they grow. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a really brilliant day, lots of foreign being spoken in all directions.
> Lovely having a house full of family.


Lovely pictures, Master C is so like you, not just the hair either!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a very dull and breezy Wales. Yes I've been out in the kitchen again but have now got dinner sorted for the next three days, and left a pile of washing-up for DH. He's got to earn his dinner. Hoping to finish another shawl I've been working on and then on to the four main characters from Wind in the Willow. They were free with Knit Now magazine and thought I'd make them for my cousin's daughter's two girls and buy the book to go with them. Waiting for a phone call from the estate agent to see if she has any new news. See ya later. xx


????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Today's party was so sweet she dressed up like her favorite descendants character. . in purple of course.


Oh bless, she looks so cute! Granddad is looking pretty good too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Do any of the UK sisters remember or know of Zena Dare... my grandmother was named after her. Both my great grandparents were from England.


Sorry, I haven't heard of her but just Googled her, she was very pretty and very popular, it seems!! I went to school with a girl called Zena, I wonder if she was also named after this lady? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. This little girl y'all is such a spark of joy in our lives. She has a little stubborn side to her sometimes lol , but she loves everyone so much... I don't have enough words about how much she has added to my life.


Don't worry, we know and we get it. I feel exactly the same about mine, they are the joy in my life - as are all of you!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT. Sunny and coolish right now, but getting hot and humid this afternoon. The forest fires up north, near where we caught the boat around Georgian Bay, have become bigger. There hasn't been enough rain to help, even though we've had storms almost every afternoon. They're talking about closing off some of the highways up there so cars don't get trapped by the fires.
> Yesterday, we found a new trail and ended up at the river. That was a nice walk. We had lunch at the mall. DD had chinese and I had a gyro wrap. We were home by the time the afternoon storm came through.
> I was able to get some pics before the storm started.


Very nice knitting, love them both!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And I'm on late shift and on-call this week. Talk about starting back to work running full tilt.


You can do it and start planning your next vacation in the quiet moments!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it has been raining but the sun is just coming out. Lots of rain again overnight but this looks like the last of it before the temperatures eturn to the high twenties later in the week.
> 
> It's the family's last day and I think we may be going swimming later.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Thnking of you Judi. xx


Thank you Josephine. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sitting here uncomfortably on the couch. It's going to be a fun day in a hard chair. I wonder if I could be sent home because my butt hurts. :sm08: :sm09:
> I'm signing off and heading to work now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Oh dear, what's the matter with your bum?!! :sm12: :sm13: :sm19: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The fires are so devastating. Yesterday in California a great grandmother and two of her great grands died in the fire. The great grandfather had left the home to get supplies. He said the fire had been close for days and thought they would be safe. That fire is no where near being contained.
> Love that you had Chinese and your daughter had Greek for lunch in Canada.


I heard that story on our news, so terribly sad :sm03: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT. Sunny and coolish right now, but getting hot and humid this afternoon. The forest fires up north, near where we caught the boat around Georgian Bay, have become bigger. There hasn't been enough rain to help, even though we've had storms almost every afternoon. They're talking about closing off some of the highways up there so cars don't get trapped by the fires.
> Yesterday, we found a new trail and ended up at the river. That was a nice walk. We had lunch at the mall. DD had chinese and I had a gyro wrap. We were home by the time the afternoon storm came through.
> I was able to get some pics before the storm started.


I love the colours of the cowl, and your top looks lovely also! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a sunny but breezy London. Lots of rain and thunder and lightening in the early hours, didn't wake the kids though!! We are going to the cinema later to see the new Transylvania Hotel film :sm16: DD and SIL arrive home late tonight so they won't be calling for the kids until tomorrow morning. I'm really going to miss them after all this time together, it's been great but exhausting and expensive!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: They are nagging about starting yet another game of Monopoly so I must go!! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> et moi!


Thanks Janet, it will be great, to know that I will be surrounded by so many good friends! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thank goodness for benign. I hope you don't get tied up in bureaucracy today.


No, they were actualy quite fast, I think I was only in there for an hour & a half; which is quite fast for outpatient appointments. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Another <hug> from me. Hopefully things will start going better for you.


From me too!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely pictures, Master C is so like you, not just the hair either!!! xxxx


Oh no. He is also very like his mum xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and the temperature is rising again 
The family are all packed up ready for their return to France. Kids have been fine but the little ones wind their parents up. Still find DS hard work but it's been good to see them all.
This afternoon I will be doing NOTHING!

Catch you later xx


----------



## jinx

How wonderful for you that you got all the information you needed. Hoping this is the last of lumps you ever have to deal with.


Xiang said:


> I saw a lovely young doctor, yesterday, and he gave a great explanation of what the surgery actually consisted of, I really didn't know how this excision was going to be done, so I was extremely happy about his explanation! Now just need to be patient, to find out how this will affect the shape of the boob involved, or if the shape is self-adjusting!
> 
> I did tell him that I didn't want to be called back for annual surgery, because of these lesions/lumps being replaced with double the number removed; and if that looked like happening, I would instruct the surgeon to do a bilateral mastectomy.
> Anyway, my surgery is booked for August 28th, they just havent given me a time yet, that will be sent to me closer to the date. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny but breezy London. Lots of rain and thunder and lightening in the early hours, didn't wake the kids though!! We are going to the cinema later to see the new Transylvania Hotel film :sm16: DD and SIL arrive home late tonight so they won't be calling for the kids until tomorrow morning. I'm really going to miss them after all this time together, it's been great but exhausting and expensive!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: They are nagging about starting yet another game of Monopoly so I must go!! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I can so relate to exhaustion when the great grands are here. The little guy just makes me tired watching him zip around with his trucks and cars. Lilly is getting older (sigh) so she is willing to sit and play a game or knit. Sadly I do not see her being a great knitter. Recently Lilly and I started using computers to see who could find the best information about a subject she is studying in school. I am learning a lot and her computer time is fun and educational for her.


----------



## jinx

Morning. While doing nothing you will have all the pleasant memories to look back on. By the way, I do not believe you will be doing nothing for long.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and the temperature is rising again
> The family are all packed up ready for their return to France. Kids have been fine but the little ones wind their parents up. Still find DS hard work but it's been good to see them all.
> This afternoon I will be doing NOTHING!
> 
> Catch you later xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Janet, it will be great, to know that I will be surrounded by so many good friends! xoxoxo


Yep,always here for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and the temperature is rising again
> The family are all packed up ready for their return to France. Kids have been fine but the little ones wind their parents up. Still find DS hard work but it's been good to see them all.
> This afternoon I will be doing NOTHING!
> 
> Catch you later xx


You deserve to do nothing, which is what I shall be doing once the gks have gone home tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
How was your day?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and the temperature is rising again
> The family are all packed up ready for their return to France. Kids have been fine but the little ones wind their parents up. Still find DS hard work but it's been good to see them all.
> This afternoon I will be doing NOTHING!
> 
> Catch you later xx


You deserve an afternoon of doing NOTHING. It's wonderful that the family could come for a visit.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


Much calmer than yours, glad your Mum has recovered now but very scary. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny but breezy London. Lots of rain and thunder and lightening in the early hours, didn't wake the kids though!! We are going to the cinema later to see the new Transylvania Hotel film :sm16: DD and SIL arrive home late tonight so they won't be calling for the kids until tomorrow morning. I'm really going to miss them after all this time together, it's been great but exhausting and expensive!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: They are nagging about starting yet another game of Monopoly so I must go!! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I've seen the ads for that one. That should be a fun kid movie.
Enjoy your time together. (But it's also nice to give them back to mum and dad and have a breather).


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love the colours of the cowl, and your top looks lovely also! xoxoxo


Thank you. I need to soak and block the top so I can wear it as soon as it cools a little. It's cotton and yak. So a little warm for now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what's the matter with your bum?!! :sm12: :sm13: :sm19: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


I have a knot in my gluteus maximus and no one wants to massage it. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You can do it and start planning your next vacation in the quiet moments!! xxxx


Already have an appointment to fix my air conditioning in my car on my next vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Very nice knitting, love them both!! xxxx


Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Wales, it hasn't decided which way it's going yet. Dinner all ready so back to my Wind in the Willows characters. They are going to take a long time, I seem to have hundreds of pieces scattered around that need sewing up and that's only one of them. Then I need to go through the boxes to find my stuffing aaarrgh. Hopefully Mr. Badger will be finished today. Didn't hear anything from the estate agent yesterday, perhaps DH will have called in as he is down there. Then on the other hand he probably won't. Will catch up now. xx


I commend you for knitting fiddly things. As soon as it mentioned sewing up, I would have found another pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I saw a lovely young doctor, yesterday, and he gave a great explanation of what the surgery actually consisted of, I really didn't know how this excision was going to be done, so I was extremely happy about his explanation! Now just need to be patient, to find out how this will affect the shape of the boob involved, or if the shape is self-adjusting!
> 
> I did tell him that I didn't want to be called back for annual surgery, because of these lesions/lumps being replaced with double the number removed; and if that looked like happening, I would instruct the surgeon to do a bilateral mastectomy.
> Anyway, my surgery is booked for August 28th, they just havent given me a time yet, that will be sent to me closer to the date. xoxoxo


I'm glad that you had a good meeting.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off and go now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have a knot in my gluteus maximus and no one wants to massage it. :sm16: :sm09:


Some people can be very fussy can't they? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. While doing nothing you will have all the pleasant memories to look back on. By the way, I do not believe you will be doing nothing for long.


That's quite right. Beds are stripped and the first lot of washing is on. Now sitting down and having a coffee. Xxx
Ps It is very very quiet here.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Some people can be very fussy can't they? xx :sm23: :sm23:


I wll xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


That must gave been scary. Hope she recovers ok. Sending hugs xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Your daughter was indeed smart. Glad things turned out okay in the end. Has she now been prescribed an epi-pen? 
Sister-in-law started having trouble breathing at Thanksgiving dinner. My paramedic son gave her Benadryl (Diphenhydramine) The symptoms eased and she refused to go to urgent care. The dinner was at her house. They had tried a bunch of new expensive spices in the dinner. As they did not know which one caused the reaction they had to get rid of all the spices. Anaphylatic is much worse than a reaction.
Hoping your mom is feeling even more like herself this morning. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I have a knot in my gluteus maximus and no one wants to massage it. :sm16: :sm09:


Sounds very painful. Daughter has just been going to therapy for the same things. She says the deep massage is very helpful. Hope yours clears up soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and the temperature is rising again
> The family are all packed up ready for their return to France. Kids have been fine but the little ones wind their parents up. Still find DS hard work but it's been good to see them all.
> This afternoon I will be doing NOTHING!
> 
> Catch you later xx


Glad you enjoyed your time with them. You've definitely earned a quiet afternoon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny but breezy London. Lots of rain and thunder and lightening in the early hours, didn't wake the kids though!! We are going to the cinema later to see the new Transylvania Hotel film :sm16: DD and SIL arrive home late tonight so they won't be calling for the kids until tomorrow morning. I'm really going to miss them after all this time together, it's been great but exhausting and expensive!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: They are nagging about starting yet another game of Monopoly so I must go!! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So glad you've had fun with them! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


Oh, Mav, that's awful! I'm so glad she's okay now, but what a close call. Many healing hugs to her and many comforting hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> As long as they go back to France with them.


That or the bin!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


A lot better than yours I have to say. I hope your Mum is fine now - argumentative is fine!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Some people can be very fussy can't they? xx :sm23: :sm23:


Are you offering then?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Are you offering then?


All expenses paid? you bet, but I wouldn't charge medical fees. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Done 5 lots of washing. Still a load of towels to do but the weather is great for drying.
Having an easy dinner of clearing up left overs.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


My day was a little better than yours all the stuff going on was not as serious as your moms problem glad the medicine did it's job!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


Oh Nitzy, what a scare for you all but I am so glad your mum is back to her usual self!! Please wish her well from me and tell her I would have gone into anaphylactic shock if I just saw a hornet, never mind treading on the nest! xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I commend you for knitting fiddly things. As soon as it mentioned sewing up, I would have found another pattern.


Me too or found a way to do it in the round, which I did on the tank I have made and not finished yet for my DN and I am regretting I know now next time to just find one done in the round right from the start!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I need to soak and block the top so I can wear it as soon as it cools a little. It's cotton and yak. So a little warm for now.


How do you weave in your ends with cotton?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen the ads for that one. That should be a fun kid movie.
> Enjoy your time together. (But it's also nice to give them back to mum and dad and have a breather).


You're right there dear, I love them to bits and adore spending time with them but we're all pretty tired now, both DH and I fell asleep in the cinema!!! The film was ok, well the bits that I saw were anyway!! The usual sort of stuff!! One more night and I am frantically trying to get all their clothes clean and dry as they are going camping almost as soon as they get home!!! :sm16: :sm06: Some people are gluttons for punishment!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a knot in my gluteus maximus and no one wants to massage it. :sm16: :sm09:


Ouch!! I'd do it if my arms were long enough to reach you across the ocean!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> My day was a little better than yours all the stuff going on was not as serious as your moms problem glad the medicine did it's job!


I try to tell myself that when things go wrong, there will always someone else worse off than me!! Keep your chin up love!!!xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, I’m sitting in the clubhouse, The Spice Girls is blaring out, my boys are loving all the dancing & games. Memories of when my girls were little. I’m here because it’s the only place with WiFi, also it sells beer so MRB is very happy. I’ll catch up soon, love to you all. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sitting in the clubhouse, The Spice Girls is blaring out, my boys are loving all the dancing & games. Memories of when my girls were little. I'm here because it's the only place with WiFi, also it sells beer so MRB is very happy. I'll catch up soon, love to you all. Xxx


Glad you are having a good time x


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sitting in the clubhouse, The Spice Girls is blaring out, my boys are loving all the dancing & games. Memories of when my girls were little. I'm here because it's the only place with WiFi, also it sells beer so MRB is very happy. I'll catch up soon, love to you all. Xxx


Glad you are having a good time!


----------



## jinx

I will third that, "glad you are having a good time!"


binkbrice said:


> Glad you are having a good time!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I will third that, "glad you are having a good time!"


And, I'll add my "Glad you're having a good time," too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT. Sunny and coolish right now, but getting hot and humid this afternoon. The forest fires up north, near where we caught the boat around Georgian Bay, have become bigger. There hasn't been enough rain to help, even though we've had storms almost every afternoon. They're talking about closing off some of the highways up there so cars don't get trapped by the fires.
> Yesterday, we found a new trail and ended up at the river. That was a nice walk. We had lunch at the mall. DD had chinese and I had a gyro wrap. We were home by the time the afternoon storm came through.
> I was able to get some pics before the storm started.


Beautiful????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


Gracious sakes !!!! 
That must have been terrifying. I'm so glad she is okay.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp Wales. Finished Mr. Badger and knitted up Mr. Toad so he needs sewing up today. Apart from that still waiting for a phone call from the estate agent, DH didn't call in yesterday perhaps he will today :sm16: not holding my breath.Nothing else planned, have a nice Wednesday. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp Wales. Finished Mr. Badger and knitted up Mr. Toad so he needs sewing up today. Apart from that still waiting for a phone call from the estate agent, DH didn't call in yesterday perhaps he will today :sm16: not holding my breath.Nothing else planned, have a nice Wednesday. xx


Morning. I am sure Mr. Badger looks great. I am another one that does not even consider patterns that have a lot of sewing. Sweaters are always top down and everything else I make I convert the pattern to knitting in the round.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am sure Mr. Badger looks great. I am another one that does not even consider patterns that have a lot of sewing. Sweaters are always top down and everything else I make I convert the pattern to knitting in the round.


Nearly threw the whole lot out of the window, it has taken me most of the morning just getting one foot sewn onto the trousers. I will not give up. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sitting in the clubhouse, The Spice Girls is blaring out, my boys are loving all the dancing & games. Memories of when my girls were little. I'm here because it's the only place with WiFi, also it sells beer so MRB is very happy. I'll catch up soon, love to you all. Xxx


Sounds like the perfect break, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nearly threw the whole lot out of the window, it has taken me most of the morning just getting one foot sewn onto the trousers. I will not give up. xx


Never give up!! Hope Mr Badger has his pants on now!!! Looking forward to seeing the result, I too will not make toys that need sewing up, I admire you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, the kids went home at 9 am, mum's request, I think they missed them! DD & SIL enjoyed Morocco, even though it was 33'C some of the time!! It was quite emotional, leaving the kids after all this time but will be nice to get my home and my life back into shape!! Off to clean up now, have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Never give up!! Hope Mr Badger has his pants on now!!! Looking forward to seeing the result, I too will not make toys that need sewing up, I admire you!! xxxx


Mr. Badger was finished, it's Mr. Toad's foot giving me grief, only got one in so far. Are you gk-free yet? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, the kids went home at 9 am, mum's request, I think they missed them! DD & SIL enjoyed Morocco, even though it was 33'C some of the time!! It was quite emotional, leaving the kids after all this time but will be nice to get my home and my life back into shape!! Off to clean up now, have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Ah should have read on. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Nearly threw the whole lot out of the window, it has taken me most of the morning just getting one foot sewn onto the trousers. I will not give up. xx


Oh my, it sounds like you have more pieces to sew together than I imagined. Hang in there and try to enjoy the experience.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah should have read on. xxxx


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh my, it sounds like you have more pieces to sew together than I imagined. Hang in there and try to enjoy the experience.


There are dozens, Badger had 10 and I suspect the rest are the same. Most are OK to do but getting the feet on are driving me mad. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

A very late good morning from sunny Surrey. The next lot of towels are on the line, only 3 more machine loads to go!! Didn't wake up until gone ten. The house is very quiet, I'm not complaining, and we are beginning to get back to normal. I've even found the top of my dresser.

Today is Wednesday so it's supermarket and fish and chips. Yesterday evening Bentley was very cuddly and then he spread himself out on the sofa. It was great having the family here but a week is enough.

Now I need to get all the spare stuff out of my work room, tidy the bedrooms ready for my next visitors and then do some felt making.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> There are dozens, Badger had 10 and I suspect the rest are the same. Most are OK to do but getting the feet on are driving me mad. xx


Which patterns are you using? I have made some of Jean Greenhowes, but I think they are mostly teddies. x


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am so happy my family lives close to me. They visit for hours and then return home. Just those visits wear me out physically and mentally. It is hard to keep up with what a first grader knows.


PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from sunny Surrey. The next lot of towels are on the line, only 3 more machine loads to go!! Didn't wake up until gone ten. The house is very quiet, I'm not complaining, and we are beginning to get back to normal. I've even found the top of my dresser.
> 
> Today is Wednesday so it's supermarket and fish and chips. Yesterday evening Bentley was very cuddly and then he spread himself out on the sofa. It was great having the family here but a week is enough.
> 
> Now I need to get all the spare stuff out of my work room, tidy the bedrooms ready for my next visitors and then do some felt making.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EDT and 30'C (86'F). It's overcast but no rain is expected until this afternoon.
The Parry Sound area is being evacuated as the fire is now within 5 km of the main highway, which is the TransCanada highway. The highway will probably be shut down later today. Over 10,000 hectares (25,000 acres) are burning out of control there. And there is a fire twice that size to the northeast, but it is in a more sparsely populated area. Firefighters from Mexico and Australia have come to help.
Last night, Stuart lost one of his kitties. This was the feral one that he brought in about a year ago. He's developed this bad habit of talking with the door half open, and she scooted out between his legs. He locked all the other kitties downstairs and left his back door open with food on the floor. At 2 am, she was inside curled up on her comfy bed in the living room. He was lucky he didn't have a skunk or raccoon inside with him.
Mum says she's had too much excitement this week.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I am so happy my family lives close to me. They visit for hours and then return home. Just those visits wear me out physically and mentally.  It is hard to keep up with what a first grader knows.


My mum's side of the family lives 2 hours away, and my dad's side live in Iowa in the US. We don't get many visits. And there are no small children among my siblings.
You're lucky that you have family close by.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from sunny Surrey. The next lot of towels are on the line, only 3 more machine loads to go!! Didn't wake up until gone ten. The house is very quiet, I'm not complaining, and we are beginning to get back to normal. I've even found the top of my dresser.
> 
> Today is Wednesday so it's supermarket and fish and chips. Yesterday evening Bentley was very cuddly and then he spread himself out on the sofa. It was great having the family here but a week is enough.
> 
> Now I need to get all the spare stuff out of my work room, tidy the bedrooms ready for my next visitors and then do some felt making.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> There are dozens, Badger had 10 and I suspect the rest are the same. Most are OK to do but getting the feet on are driving me mad. xx


Can he stay footless while you start one of the other characters, or are you determined to get him finished before starting the next one.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, the kids went home at 9 am, mum's request, I think they missed them! DD & SIL enjoyed Morocco, even though it was 33'C some of the time!! It was quite emotional, leaving the kids after all this time but will be nice to get my home and my life back into shape!! Off to clean up now, have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


After you've got everything back in place, sit and enjoy a cuppa and the peace.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Nearly threw the whole lot out of the window, it has taken me most of the morning just getting one foot sewn onto the trousers. I will not give up. xx


I admire your persistence (or is it stubbornness?). :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I am sure Mr. Badger looks great. I am another one that does not even consider patterns that have a lot of sewing. Sweaters are always top down and everything else I make I convert the pattern to knitting in the round.


I took another seaming class all ready to sew together a perfect cardi. Then I noticed that the pattern that I've just cast on, is seamless! :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp Wales. Finished Mr. Badger and knitted up Mr. Toad so he needs sewing up today. Apart from that still waiting for a phone call from the estate agent, DH didn't call in yesterday perhaps he will today :sm16: not holding my breath.Nothing else planned, have a nice Wednesday. xx


Could you call? Or has the agent been dealing exclusively with DH?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Gracious sakes !!!!
> That must have been terrifying. I'm so glad she is okay.


She's back to her usual self. She just came through the room complaining that her bites itch.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Beautiful????


Thank you. I just need the weather to get a little cooler so I can wear that top.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sitting in the clubhouse, The Spice Girls is blaring out, my boys are loving all the dancing & games. Memories of when my girls were little. I'm here because it's the only place with WiFi, also it sells beer so MRB is very happy. I'll catch up soon, love to you all. Xxx


Keep up what you're doing. It sounds great.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> How do you weave in your ends with cotton?


Just like wool but I put a drop of No-Fray on the ends. 
I get mine from the Michaels store, but this is the same thing.
http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-674-Liquid-Sealant-0-75-Ounce/dp/B0019KBWA2

It lasts for a few washes. When the ends start to come loose again, I glue the ends up again.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Me too or found a way to do it in the round, which I did on the tank I have made and not finished yet for my DN and I am regretting I know now next time to just find one done in the round right from the start!


 :sm11: I've converted a few patterns to in-the-round too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh Nitzy, what a scare for you all but I am so glad your mum is back to her usual self!! Please wish her well from me and tell her I would have gone into anaphylactic shock if I just saw a hornet, never mind treading on the nest! xxxxxxx


Thanks. I'll pass on your wishes.
Both my DD and mum have been banished from the backyard. If it's raining this afternoon when I get home, I'll go looking for the nest. I don't react to stings from bees and hornets. And rain makes them stay inside their nest. As soon as I can locate it, I can call the exterminator. I just don't want to pay for him to do the searching as I'm sure he will charge me per hour.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> My day was a little better than yours all the stuff going on was not as serious as your moms problem glad the medicine did it's job!


I'm still sending you a <hug>. I hope things are looking a little brighter for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Done 5 lots of washing. Still a load of towels to do but the weather is great for drying.
> Having an easy dinner of clearing up left overs.


That's a lot of laundry. At least the weather cooperated.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> All expenses paid? you bet, but I wouldn't charge medical fees. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm afraid I won't be able to take you up on that. The knot let loose on its own. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> A lot better than yours I have to say. I hope your Mum is fine now - argumentative is fine!


She really is a bad patient.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Mav, that's awful! I'm so glad she's okay now, but what a close call. Many healing hugs to her and many comforting hugs to you! xxxooo


Mum's trying not to scratch her itchy spots and I'm back to work so all is well.
Thanks.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late so I'm signing off before the garbagemen come around.
Everyone have a great day,.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Which patterns are you using? I have made some of Jean Greenhowes, but I think they are mostly teddies. x


It was a free kit from the magazine Knitting Now, just saw it when we were shopping on Friday. The designer is Sachiyo Ishii. I'd never heard of her but looked her up and she seems to specialise in small creatures and things. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I took another seaming class all ready to sew together a perfect cardi. Then I noticed that the pattern that I've just cast on, is seamless! :sm16:


I machine sewed the seams on the sweaters that need seaming. Most knitters are agasp at this procedure. It works very well for me and I will continue to do it. However sewing shoes onto legs is not something I would attempt.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Can he stay footless while you start one of the other characters, or are you determined to get him finished before starting the next one.


Totally determined and have at last succeeded. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I admire your persistence (or is it stubbornness?). :sm24:


Both. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally determined and have at last succeeded. xx :sm24:


Well done. Is it too early to celebrate with a Tia Maria? Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from sunny Surrey. The next lot of towels are on the line, only 3 more machine loads to go!! Didn't wake up until gone ten. The house is very quiet, I'm not complaining, and we are beginning to get back to normal. I've even found the top of my dresser.
> 
> Today is Wednesday so it's supermarket and fish and chips. Yesterday evening Bentley was very cuddly and then he spread himself out on the sofa. It was great having the family here but a week is enough.
> 
> Now I need to get all the spare stuff out of my work room, tidy the bedrooms ready for my next visitors and then do some felt making.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Tell me about it but I expect like me you're a little sad they've gone! :sm03: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Well done. Is it too early to celebrate with a Tia Maria? Xx


Just a bit, got lots more bits to sew together, not advisable when on the Tia Maria. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EDT and 30'C (86'F). It's overcast but no rain is expected until this afternoon.
> The Parry Sound area is being evacuated as the fire is now within 5 km of the main highway, which is the TransCanada highway. The highway will probably be shut down later today. Over 10,000 hectares (25,000 acres) are burning out of control there. And there is a fire twice that size to the northeast, but it is in a more sparsely populated area. Firefighters from Mexico and Australia have come to help.
> Last night, Stuart lost one of his kitties. This was the feral one that he brought in about a year ago. He's developed this bad habit of talking with the door half open, and she scooted out between his legs. He locked all the other kitties downstairs and left his back door open with food on the floor. At 2 am, she was inside curled up on her comfy bed in the living room. He was lucky he didn't have a skunk or raccoon inside with him.
> Mum says she's had too much excitement this week.


Yes and I agree!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

How is Mom today? Bright and chipper, I hope.
The fires are terrible this year. We also have firefighters from other countries helping out with the fires in California. Our firefighters have to be totally exhausted after fighting the fires for days and days. I know my son would be totally exhausted if they fought a fire for several hours. 
Wonderful when countries can help each other out. 
Glad Stuart got his kitty back. Years ago I somehow got a vole in the house. I had never seen one before or since. A friend said leave the door open and that it would be glad to escape. She was right.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EDT and 30'C (86'F). It's overcast but no rain is expected until this afternoon.
> The Parry Sound area is being evacuated as the fire is now within 5 km of the main highway, which is the TransCanada highway. The highway will probably be shut down later today. Over 10,000 hectares (25,000 acres) are burning out of control there. And there is a fire twice that size to the northeast, but it is in a more sparsely populated area. Firefighters from Mexico and Australia have come to help.
> Last night, Stuart lost one of his kitties. This was the feral one that he brought in about a year ago. He's developed this bad habit of talking with the door half open, and she scooted out between his legs. He locked all the other kitties downstairs and left his back door open with food on the floor. At 2 am, she was inside curled up on her comfy bed in the living room. He was lucky he didn't have a skunk or raccoon inside with him.
> Mum says she's had too much excitement this week.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late so I'm signing off before the garbagemen come around.
> Everyone have a great day,.


Get those bins to the curb. Have a nice uneventful day.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Well done. Is it too early to celebrate with a Tia Maria? Xx


It is five o'clock somewhere.

:sm02: :sm01: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/KnitsbySachi?view=large&sort=started_%20status_changed_ 
My word does she have a ton of fantastic patterns. Is the pattern you are using mini's?

w, just saw it when we were shopping on Friday. The designer is Sachiyo Ishii. I'd never heard of her but looked her up and she seems to specialise in small creatures and things. xx[/quote]


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/KnitsbySachi?view=large&sort=started_%20status_changed_
> My word does she have a ton of fantastic patterns. Is the pattern you are using mini's?
> 
> w, just saw it when we were shopping on Friday. The designer is Sachiyo Ishii. I'd never heard of her but looked her up and she seems to specialise in small creatures and things. xx


[/quote]

They are about 6" tall (or short). xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's trying not to scratch her itchy spots and I'm back to work so all is well.
> Thanks.


Good to hear! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally determined and have at last succeeded. xx :sm24:


Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sitting in the clubhouse, The Spice Girls is blaring out, my boys are loving all the dancing & games. Memories of when my girls were little. I'm here because it's the only place with WiFi, also it sells beer so MRB is very happy. I'll catch up soon, love to you all. Xxx


Sounds perfect for everyone. Enjoy! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Never give up!! Hope Mr Badger has his pants on now!!! Looking forward to seeing the result, I too will not make toys that need sewing up, I admire you!! xxxx


Whereas I love seeing them 'come alive'. I have so many odd knitted toys around, I need an influx of grands.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Whereas I love seeing them 'come alive'. I have so many odd knitted toys around, I need an influx of grands.[/quoteh
> 
> That is one of the things I dislike the most about bodies in pieces. I hate seeing an arm here and a head there. Then if I do not get them sewed together perfectly I think I have left an awful scar from the surgery. Freaks me out almost as much as those reborn dolls.
> I will not do a jigsaw puzzle that has faces in it. Freaks me out to see the face laying about in 100 pieces.


----------



## PurpleFi

Washing finished, shopping done, fish and chips eaten, wine drunk. Guess what I 'll be doing for the rest of the day? Zzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Tell me about it but I expect like me you're a little sad they've gone! :sm03: xxxx


Yep. Xx


----------



## lifeline

Hi all, just dropping in to let you know I'm still here. I've not done a great deal in the 3½ weeks I've been off. I might have a day out tomorrow, maybe go to Hever Castle...


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hi all, just dropping in to let you know I'm still here. I've not done a great deal in the 3½ weeks I've been off. I might have a day out tomorrow, maybe go to Hever Castle...


Lovely, hope you have a great time there and don't forget your hat, it's probably going to be hot again!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. I'll pass on your wishes.
> Both my DD and mum have been banished from the backyard. If it's raining this afternoon when I get home, I'll go looking for the nest. I don't react to stings from bees and hornets. And rain makes them stay inside their nest. As soon as I can locate it, I can call the exterminator. I just don't want to pay for him to do the searching as I'm sure he will charge me per hour.


How wise you are!! I still wouldn't go out there barefoot!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It was a free kit from the magazine Knitting Now, just saw it when we were shopping on Friday. The designer is Sachiyo Ishii. I'd never heard of her but looked her up and she seems to specialise in small creatures and things. xx


Devilish clever, these Orientals!! Oh dear, I hope that didn't sound racist, I was thinking of the beautiful patterns in my Japanese Stitch Bible!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/KnitsbySachi?view=large&sort=started_%20status_changed_
> My word does she have a ton of fantastic patterns. Is the pattern you are using mini's?
> 
> w, just saw it when we were shopping on Friday. The designer is Sachiyo Ishii. I'd never heard of her but looked her up and she seems to specialise in small creatures and things. xx


[/quote]

There's some lovely designs there. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Washing finished, shopping done, fish and chips eaten, wine drunk. Guess what I 'll be doing for the rest of the day? Zzzzzzzzzzz.......


Drinking more wine????????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hi all, just dropping in to let you know I'm still here. I've not done a great deal in the 3½ weeks I've been off. I might have a day out tomorrow, maybe go to Hever Castle...


Not doing a lot is good. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Devilish clever, these Orientals!! Oh dear, I hope that didn't sound racist, I was thinking of the beautiful patterns in my Japanese Stitch Bible!!!


positive racism is apparently OK.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Drinking more wine????????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


Good idea xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> positive racism is apparently OK.


Thank goodness for that!! :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good idea xx


I do have them sometimes. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls it's Wednesday and I'm up at Stephens. We've been to Toby for a car very. It was very nice. Nothing to complain about at all. Earlier on today sue and I went down to the town and mc & co had a sale on. I got three tops and sue got two. 

Yesterday I went to the over 60's and won $2 and a box of crispy onions to go on my salads. 

It's only two weeks until I'm on my way to see you all. , I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am off to the big city today, for an appointment at the Breast Clinic, to complete some papers for surgery on a later day. I had a polyp removed last year, now I have two more that are to be removed! If this trend continues, I will be having a bilateral mastectomy!
> 
> I hope everyone has a refreshing sleep tonight.
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup, until it is time to get ready for our trip today! xoxoxo


I hope everything goes ok for you judi. Love xxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Today's party was so sweet she dressed up like her favorite descendants character. . in purple of course.


Happy birthday sweet pea. From grandma xxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


Thank goodness all is well. I think we get childlike behaviour as we get older. I bet you were so pleased and relieved to have her back arguing. Rock on mam,,,,,, you take a rest now. All seems ok. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I will third that, "glad you are having a good time!"


What she said chrissy


----------



## grandma susan

I've got trouble for those three squirrels I have. As you all know I paid $40 for a garden container to keep my sacks of birdseed and nuts in. I'm sure I told you the squirrels have eaten a hole in it big enough for them to get in and help themselves to the nuts. I spend my day running out in the back yard shouting go away....well to be honest I shout shoo you buggers.....now I've bought two metal dustbins with metal lids...and I am adamant that I SHALL win the little Sods. Scuse my French. Failing that then I'll give up feeding them and the birds. Albert loved feeding them and I try to keep it up.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's Wednesday and I'm up at Stephens. We've been to Toby for a car very. It was very nice. Nothing to complain about at all. Earlier on today sue and I went down to the town and mc & co had a sale on. I got three tops and sue got two.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the over 60's and won $2 and a box of crispy onions to go on my salads.
> 
> It's only two weeks until I'm on my way to see you all. , I'm going to catch up now.


Roll on 2 weeks.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's Wednesday and I'm up at Stephens. We've been to Toby for a car very. It was very nice. Nothing to complain about at all. Earlier on today sue and I went down to the town and mc & co had a sale on. I got three tops and sue got two.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the over 60's and won $2 and a box of crispy onions to go on my salads.
> 
> It's only two weeks until I'm on my way to see you all. , I'm going to catch up now.


Lucky you as you will have three new tops on your holiday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening. It's been a lovely day here and I've even done some knitting whilst watching tv.????


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Hi all, just dropping in to let you know I'm still here. I've not done a great deal in the 3½ weeks I've been off. I might have a day out tomorrow, maybe go to Hever Castle...


You probably just needed a bit of decompression time. A day out to Hever Castle sounds like fun! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I've got trouble for those three squirrels I have. As you all know I paid $40 for a garden container to keep my sacks of birdseed and nuts in. I'm sure I told you the squirrels have eaten a hole in it big enough for them to get in and help themselves to the nuts. I spend my day running out in the back yard shouting go away....well to be honest I shout shoo you buggers.....now I've bought two metal dustbins with metal lids...and I am adamant that I SHALL win the little Sods. Scuse my French. Failing that then I'll give up feeding them and the birds. Albert loved feeding them and I try to keep it up.


Instead of giving up... Just resolve yourself that your feeding them both.
Squirrels are tricky little sneaks.


----------



## linkan

So school starts on the 13th for sweet pea. 
That means i won't have her on Monday's and Tuesdays after next week.
????????
Maybe her mom will let me start having her on Fridays or Saturdays. Her dad has her on Sundays. She wants more time with him so badly, but he always finds an excuse for me to keep her.. I can't complain about the time i get with her i love it. But it breaks my heart for her that she wants him to spend time with her and he just doesn't.
I got a new hat ! Keeps the sun of my face while I'm in the pool.. Sweet pea and i had a blast with pics when i got it.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> You probably just needed a bit of decompression time. A day out to Hever Castle sounds like fun! xxxooo


Thanks, I've decided that tomorrow is the day I will go out though as I have a few jobs I need to get on with today


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> So school starts on the 13th for sweet pea.
> That means i won't have her on Monday's and Tuesdays after next week.
> ????????
> Maybe her mom will let me start having her on Fridays or Saturdays. Her dad has her on Sundays. She wants more time with him so badly, but he always finds an excuse for me to keep her.. I can't complain about the time i get with her i love it. But it breaks my heart for her that she wants him to spend time with her and he just doesn't.
> I got a new hat ! Keeps the sun of my face while I'm in the pool.. Sweet pea and i had a blast with pics when i got it.


Fun


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's Wednesday and I'm up at Stephens. We've been to Toby for a car very. It was very nice. Nothing to complain about at all. Earlier on today sue and I went down to the town and mc & co had a sale on. I got three tops and sue got two.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the over 60's and won $2 and a box of crispy onions to go on my salads.
> 
> It's only two weeks until I'm on my way to see you all. , I'm going to catch up now.


Enjoy your crispy onions
See you in two weeks


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull Wales although I think it's a bit warmer today. Finished Mr. Toad and now got Mole to sew up (two more feet to fight). Dinner's all ready to cook and that's the extent of my day. See you all later when I'm fed up of fighting feet. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's warming up again, might have to get in the pool or it might be just too much effort! Nothing much planned for today although we might go to the garden centre to get some more herbs and perhaps some more phlox. Also we need to have a look at some garden furniture as some of ours has seen better days.

Two weeks today Susan arrives so I will send the UK girls an email about food etc for the Saturday. 

Hope everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's cloudy. I still haven't had the rain so I can go look for that hornet/wasp nest at the back of the yard. And tonight is Knit Night.
I got my electronic spinner. DD has already spun three bobbins of roving on it already. It really is little.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's warming up again, might have to get in the pool or it might be just too much effort! Nothing much planned for today although we might go to the garden centre to get some more herbs and perhaps some more phlox. Also we need to have a look at some garden furniture as some of ours has seen better days.
> 
> Two weeks today Susan arrives so I will send the UK girls an email about food etc for the Saturday.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xxx


Just make yourself a cold drink and lounge in the pool. I'm contacting my sister to see if we can use her pool this weekend as it will be in the 30s with high humidity all long weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales although I think it's a bit warmer today. Finished Mr. Toad and now got Mole to sew up (two more feet to fight). Dinner's all ready to cook and that's the extent of my day. See you all later when I'm fed up of fighting feet. xx


What is it with the feet? Does the designer do the feet in a complicated way? Or are they just being small and difficult?
My LYS is doing a KAL with comfort dolls this month. I hope their feet aren't difficult.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> So school starts on the 13th for sweet pea.
> That means i won't have her on Monday's and Tuesdays after next week.
> ð­ð­
> Maybe her mom will let me start having her on Fridays or Saturdays. Her dad has her on Sundays. She wants more time with him so badly, but he always finds an excuse for me to keep her.. I can't complain about the time i get with her i love it. But it breaks my heart for her that she wants him to spend time with her and he just doesn't.
> I got a new hat ! Keeps the sun of my face while I'm in the pool.. Sweet pea and i had a blast with pics when i got it.


That first picture is just lovely. That hat looks very nice on you.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Instead of giving up... Just resolve yourself that your feeding them both.
> Squirrels are tricky little sneaks.


Some idiot squirrel tried to ride my sailboat whirlygig yesterday. I wish mum had snapped a picture.
We have feeders on the ground for the squirrels, and "squirrel-proof" feeders that the squirrels get into anyway.
I'm lucky that Costco has birdfood for a really good price.
And we have a metal bucket with a tight lid for holding the bird food.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. It's been a lovely day here and I've even done some knitting whilst watching tv.????


That's my usual way of knitting. I can crochet while I'm walking around, but I can't knit that way for some reason.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So school starts on the 13th for sweet pea.
> That means i won't have her on Monday's and Tuesdays after next week.
> ????????
> Maybe her mom will let me start having her on Fridays or Saturdays. Her dad has her on Sundays. She wants more time with him so badly, but he always finds an excuse for me to keep her.. I can't complain about the time i get with her i love it. But it breaks my heart for her that she wants him to spend time with her and he just doesn't.
> I got a new hat ! Keeps the sun of my face while I'm in the pool.. Sweet pea and i had a blast with pics when i got it.


Hahahaha, brilliant pics and a great hat!! How sad that SP's dad doesn't want to spend time with that gorgeous little girl, hard for you to rationalise it to her too. Fortunately, we all know it's his loss!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've got trouble for those three squirrels I have. As you all know I paid $40 for a garden container to keep my sacks of birdseed and nuts in. I'm sure I told you the squirrels have eaten a hole in it big enough for them to get in and help themselves to the nuts. I spend my day running out in the back yard shouting go away....well to be honest I shout shoo you buggers.....now I've bought two metal dustbins with metal lids...and I am adamant that I SHALL win the little Sods. Scuse my French. Failing that then I'll give up feeding them and the birds. Albert loved feeding them and I try to keep it up.


I've chased the squirrels all the way along the row of lilacs when they get into the oriole/hummingbird feeder. I don't think they take me seriously. 
If I take chubby little Bella-kitty outside then they sit at the top of the pine trees about 50 feet above the ground and scream at the cat. But Bella can't stay outside all day.
We have 3 chipmunks now that are eating the seed off the ground.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Thank goodness all is well. I think we get childlike behaviour as we get older. I bet you were so pleased and relieved to have her back arguing. Rock on mam,,,,,, you take a rest now. All seems ok. Xx


DD and I did have a stiff drink that night.
Her rash is all cleared up now and most of the bites are not a problem. The only one that is giving her grief is the one on her neck that she scratched.


----------



## London Girl

Hello from a hot and sunny London!! Went to the nail shop this morning to get the gel taken off my nails. I had tried really hard to get it off myself but just made a mess. He wanted to charge me £7 but it was free of I had my nails done again so I did!! Unfortunately, I had cut them really short to try and get rid of the tatty gel but they still look good!!

This afternoon, I am out with my Zumba girls for afternoon tea as an early birthday celebration, looking forward to that!!

We are just waiting for DD and family to arrive to collect their car roof-box as they are going to a festival over the weekend, think it's going to be really hot in that tent!!!

Have a good one everybody!!Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's Wednesday and I'm up at Stephens. We've been to Toby for a car very. It was very nice. Nothing to complain about at all. Earlier on today sue and I went down to the town and mc & co had a sale on. I got three tops and sue got two.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the over 60's and won $2 and a box of crispy onions to go on my salads.
> 
> It's only two weeks until I'm on my way to see you all. , I'm going to catch up now.


I wish I was seeing you in two weeks as well, but it won't be this year.
Mum was complaining last night because her friend Christina is going to England and Austria by herself. Christina will be staying over and staying with family for two months. I told mum she could go to England by herself, but that wasn't the response that she wanted.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> What is it with the feet? Does the designer do the feet in a complicated way? Or are they just being small and difficult?
> My LYS is doing a KAL with comfort dolls this month. I hope their feet aren't difficult.


It's just attaching them to the trousers that is so fiddly. Only two more to go when I've knitted Ratty. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I've chased the squirrels all the way along the row of lilacs when they get into the oriole/hummingbird feeder. I don't think they take me seriously.
> If I take chubby little Bella-kitty outside then they sit at the top of the pine trees about 50 feet above the ground and scream at the cat. But Bella can't stay outside all day.
> We have 3 chipmunks now that are eating the seed off the ground.


Now chipmunks are cute. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I've got trouble for those three squirrels I have. As you all know I paid $40 for a garden container to keep my sacks of birdseed and nuts in. I'm sure I told you the squirrels have eaten a hole in it big enough for them to get in and help themselves to the nuts. I spend my day running out in the back yard shouting go away....well to be honest I shout shoo you buggers.....now I've bought two metal dustbins with metal lids...and I am adamant that I SHALL win the little Sods. Scuse my French. Failing that then I'll give up feeding them and the birds. Albert loved feeding them and I try to keep it up.


Your metal bins sound like a good solution to your problem. Those little buggers can be a real problem.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales although I think it's a bit warmer today. Finished Mr. Toad and now got Mole to sew up (two more feet to fight). Dinner's all ready to cook and that's the extent of my day. See you all later when I'm fed up of fighting feet. xx


Morning. I am thinking that by now you have got those feet attached. What's for dinner?


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am getting all excited about the get together you are having. Then I remember I am not going to be there. I will have to depend on pictures your share.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's warming up again, might have to get in the pool or it might be just too much effort! Nothing much planned for today although we might go to the garden centre to get some more herbs and perhaps some more phlox. Also we need to have a look at some garden furniture as some of ours has seen better days.
> 
> Two weeks today Susan arrives so I will send the UK girls an email about food etc for the Saturday.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's cloudy. I still haven't had the rain so I can go look for that hornet/wasp nest at the back of the yard. And tonight is Knit Night.
> I got my electronic spinner. DD has already spun three bobbins of roving on it already. It really is little.


Morning. Your spinner looks tiny and useful. Hope you get rain so you can get that nest taken care of.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> What is it with the feet? Does the designer do the feet in a complicated way? Or are they just being small and difficult?
> My LYS is doing a KAL with comfort dolls this month. I hope their feet aren't difficult.


I have made many comfort dolls all in one piece. I converted the pattern to knitting in the round. Feet are one color and leg/pants are another color. No sewing up involved. Stuff them gather stitches at top of head and I am done.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> That first picture is just lovely. That hat looks very nice on you.


I agree lovely picture.


----------



## jinx

Glad she is getting better. How many stings did she get? Wondering if she would have only had one sting if she would have had such a terrible reaction. 


nitz8catz said:


> DD and I did have a stiff drink that night.
> Her rash is all cleared up now and most of the bites are not a problem. The only one that is giving her grief is the one on her neck that she scratched.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hello from a hot and sunny London!! Went to the nail shop this morning to get the gel taken off my nails. I had tried really hard to get it off myself but just made a mess. He wanted to charge me £7 but it was free of I had my nails done again so I did!! Unfortunately, I had cut them really short to try and get rid of the tatty gel but they still look good!!
> 
> This afternoon, I am out with my Zumba girls for afternoon tea as an early birthday celebration, looking forward to that!!
> 
> We are just waiting for DD and family to arrive to collect their car roof-box as they are going to a festival over the weekend, think it's going to be really hot in that tent!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!!Lots of love xxxxx


Morning. Being pampered is a good way to start the day. As we say when a baby sweater is a bit big, they will grow quickly. 
Be good at the celebration but still have a good time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am thinking that by now you have got those feet attached. What's for dinner?


We had fillet steak, fried onions, new potatoes, runner beans and gravy. I must admit it was one of the nicest steaks I've ever had, it literally did melt in your mouth. Now I'm stuffed. Yes Moles feet are on and am now knitting Ratty. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I've decided that tomorrow is the day I will go out though as I have a few jobs I need to get on with today


I understand that. I have a few things I need to take care of here, too, and since the weather is cooler, it will be much easier to take care of them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's cloudy. I still haven't had the rain so I can go look for that hornet/wasp nest at the back of the yard. And tonight is Knit Night.
> I got my electronic spinner. DD has already spun three bobbins of roving on it already. It really is little.


That looks great, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> We had fillet steak, fried onions, new potatoes, runner beans and gravy. I must admit it was one of the nicest steaks I've ever had, it literally did melt in your mouth. Now I'm stuffed. Yes Moles feet are on and am now knitting Ratty. xx


Yum yum. We are having cheesy taco pasta. Quick easy and tasty. Probably nothing you would enjoy.
I am happy for the Mole.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I am getting all excited about the get together you are having. Then I remember I am not going to be there. I will have to depend on pictures your share.


You'll be here cos we'll be talking about you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley getting ready for his 4th birthday tomorrow


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> You'll be here cos we'll be talking about you xxxx


Hoping that is a good thing. :sm06:


----------



## jinx

Oh my word. Just gotta love that cat.


PurpleFi said:


> Bentley getting ready for his 4th birthday tomorrow


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I am getting all excited about the get together you are having. Then I remember I am not going to be there. I will have to depend on pictures your share.


I know you'll be with us in spirit jinx but there's no way we could get you home before dark!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We had fillet steak, fried onions, new potatoes, runner beans and gravy. I must admit it was one of the nicest steaks I've ever had, it literally did melt in your mouth. Now I'm stuffed. Yes Moles feet are on and am now knitting Ratty. xx


Ooh, that sounds lovely!! I love a good steak but DH won't eat it any more and I refuse to cook two different dinners!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley getting ready for his 4th birthday tomorrow


Good to see he's saving his energy for the knees-up!! Hard to believe he's almost four!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Really enjoyed the afternoon tea and it was so lovely to get together with the girlies and have a good old natter!! They had to throw us out at four o'clock, we didn't realise they closed so early! They bought me a patio pot with a lovely red begonia inside, I hope I don't kill it too quickly!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Really enjoyed the afternoon tea and it was so lovely to get together with the girlies and have a good old natter!! They had to throw us out at four o'clock, we didn't realise they closed so early! They bought me a patio pot with a lovely red begonia inside, I hope I don't kill it too quickly!!! xxxx


Lovely photo xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that sounds lovely!! I love a good steak but DH won't eat it any more and I refuse to cook two different dinners!!! xxxx


You don't have to cook two different meals you have steak and give him a beefburger.xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You don't have to cook two different meals you have steak and give him a beefburger.xx :sm15: :sm15:


Nah, he wouldn't eat those either!! :sm14: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I've just rung a fridge repair man as the fridge part of our combi is not getting down to the right temperature. This guy was last here about 6 years ago to change a bulb yet he remembered the model number!! Thankfully, he is coming to fix it tomorrow, yay!!!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Nah, he wouldn't eat those either!! :sm14: :sm15: xxxx


Have you ever told your children eat what I cook or go without or make your own? Poor Mr. Wonderful knows that is the rule around here.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I've just rung a fridge repair man as the fridge part of our combi is not getting down to the right temperature. This guy was last here about 6 years ago to change a bulb yet he remembered the model number!! Thankfully, he is coming to fix it tomorrow, yay!!!!


Oh I love talking with you. You call a repair man to change a light bulb? Is there something I am missing?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Really enjoyed the afternoon tea and it was so lovely to get together with the girlies and have a good old natter!! They had to throw us out at four o'clock, we didn't realise they closed so early! They bought me a patio pot with a lovely red begonia inside, I hope I don't kill it too quickly!!! xxxx


Looks like a wonderful time with lovely ladies, pleasant weather, and great food. Lucky you.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Really enjoyed the afternoon tea and it was so lovely to get together with the girlies and have a good old natter!! They had to throw us out at four o'clock, we didn't realise they closed so early! They bought me a patio pot with a lovely red begonia inside, I hope I don't kill it too quickly!!! xxxx


That looks like such fun! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Sitting by the river enjoying the view


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Sitting by the river enjoying the view


And what a lovely view! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Beautiful and relaxing.


binkbrice said:


> Sitting by the river enjoying the view


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> And what a lovely view! :sm24: xxxooo


Yes and I was knitting too so win win!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Yes and I was knitting too so win win!!


Definite win-win! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I've just rung a fridge repair man as the fridge part of our combi is not getting down to the right temperature. This guy was last here about 6 years ago to change a bulb yet he remembered the model number!! Thankfully, he is coming to fix it tomorrow, yay!!!!


My fridge kicked the bucket today, and on a long weekend so I bit the bullet and ordered a new one to be brought up tomorrow. Everything is in coolers on ice as today I bought groceries. :sm16: The old one still has a year of extended warranty, so we shall see if anyone arrives to fix it. It will become a secondary fridge for overload possibly. What a day!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley getting ready for his 4th birthday tomorrow


He is such a poser... I have a Bentley album now. Wonder what you're getting for your birthday? xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's cloudy. I still haven't had the rain so I can go look for that hornet/wasp nest at the back of the yard. And tonight is Knit Night.
> I got my electronic spinner. DD has already spun three bobbins of roving on it already. It really is little.


It's cute, interesting I have that same red placemat lining the basket I keep my e-spinner in! I'm so glad you got one. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That first picture is just lovely. That hat looks very nice on you.


No wonder Sweet Pea loves you, you're so much fun! xxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> How wonderful for you that you got all the information you needed. Hoping this is the last of lumps you ever have to deal with.


I hope so too! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You deserve to do nothing, which is what I shall be doing once the gks have gone home tomorrow!! xxxx


We have four of the gk's from this morning, until their parents get back from Adelaide, tomorrow! One of the twins has already told me that she doesn't want to sleep here tonight. :sm06: She just has to learn that it is not possible for her to be with her parents every day! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). Hot and humid today with afternoon storms again.
> I got a call at work yesterday about 10 am. It was Stuart calling on mum's cell phone to tell me that mum had been taken to the hospital. I told the boss I was going home, I didn't ask.
> Mum went into anaphylatic shock after stepping on a hornet nest. She had called Stuart to take her to the hospital, but my smart DD called for an ambulance when she started wheezing while waiting for Stuart. Her blood pressure dropped to "not measurable". The paramedics gave her multiple epinephrine and rushed her to the hospital 6 km away. That was where I met up with mum. Her lips were purple and she was shaking because her temperature was too low. They had her wrapped up like a mummy trying to get her temperature back up. I tried talking to her but she wasn't finishing any of her sentences. At one point she had 2 doctors and 2 nurses working on her. By 3pm the drugs had done their work and she was back to being argumentative, fidgety and pulling off her sensors. So they released her. She has prednisone steroids to take for the next week as she developed a rash from one of the drugs.
> How was your day?


WOW ......you Canadians don't do things by half! I am so glad your mum is back to her cheerful self! :sm23: I hope she keeps an eye out for other wasp nests, and takes alternate pathways! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that you had a good meeting.


It was good. I actually surprised (or put him into a little shock), when ai told him about the bilateral mastectomy; then he went on to show me what my operation would actually consist of! It is the most info, I have ever had from a doctor, ever! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. I am so happy my family lives close to me. They visit for hours and then return home. Just those visits wear me out physically and mentally. It is hard to keep up with what a first grader knows.


I am a bit like you, Jinx; the longest I have had any of the gk's staying is 2 nights - I think by then, the youngest girls want to be back with their mum, and I have definitely not had enough sleep! It might get easier, once the twins are at school.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EDT and 30'C (86'F). It's overcast but no rain is expected until this afternoon.
> The Parry Sound area is being evacuated as the fire is now within 5 km of the main highway, which is the TransCanada highway. The highway will probably be shut down later today. Over 10,000 hectares (25,000 acres) are burning out of control there. And there is a fire twice that size to the northeast, but it is in a more sparsely populated area. Firefighters from Mexico and Australia have come to help.
> Last night, Stuart lost one of his kitties. This was the feral one that he brought in about a year ago. He's developed this bad habit of talking with the door half open, and she scooted out between his legs. He locked all the other kitties downstairs and left his back door open with food on the floor. At 2 am, she was inside curled up on her comfy bed in the living room. He was lucky he didn't have a skunk or raccoon inside with him.
> Mum says she's had too much excitement this week.


When I first saw your post, I thought the kitty had died, I'm so glad that the kitty only escaped, and came back!


----------



## Barn-dweller

First of all HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENTLEY xxxxxxx????????????????.

Good morning all from a cloudy but very warm Wales. Got another viewer on Monday so this weekend it will be knocking the house back into shape and cutting the grass. Yes it is actually growing in places and the weeds are doing great. Finished my Wind in the Willows and will try and get the book today. Will post a picture later. Now to find something else to do. First of all shopping this morning, yes it's the dreaded Friday. Think we'll have duck this weekend. Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh I love talking with you. You call a repair man to change a light bulb? Is there something I am missing?


Hahaha, this was a light bulb deeply embedded in the fridge that I just couldn't get to without causing damage, nor could I tell what the replacement bulb reference was and it was still under guarantee then, so..........!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Have you ever told your children eat what I cook or go without or make your own? Poor Mr. Wonderful knows that is the rule around here.


Sadly, my Mr Wonderful is not your Mr Wonderful!!! :sm14: :sm09: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Sitting by the river enjoying the view


Is that a view that I would remember Lisa?!! Lovely spot!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My fridge kicked the bucket today, and on a long weekend so I bit the bullet and ordered a new one to be brought up tomorrow. Everything is in coolers on ice as today I bought groceries. :sm16: The old one still has a year of extended warranty, so we shall see if anyone arrives to fix it. It will become a secondary fridge for overload possibly. What a day!


That will be good to have a spare one so you can stock up for bad weather or if you find some bargains!! Not a good time for fridges, eh?!! We are very low on food at the moment, haven't stocked up since coming back from the holiday but now we have to wait for the repair man or I'll have all that stuff out on the counters, in 31'C!!! No, I haven't got any ice!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We have four of the gk's from this morning, until their parents get back from Adelaide, tomorrow! One of the twins has already told me that she doesn't want to sleep here tonight. :sm06: She just has to learn that it is not possible for her to be with her parents every day! :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear, that's awkward! My dgd is very close to her mum and they were worried that eleven days would mean she got upset through missing her mum but she was fine, no problems, hope this works out for you without tantrums!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> First of all HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENTLEY xxxxxxx????????????????.
> 
> Good morning all from a cloudy but very warm Wales. Got another viewer on Monday so this weekend it will be knocking the house back into shape and cutting the grass. Yes it is actually growing in places and the weeds are doing great. Finished my Wind in the Willows and will try and get the book today. Will post a picture later. Now to find something else to do. First of all shopping this morning, yes it's the dreaded Friday. Think we'll have duck this weekend. Enjoy your day. xx


Glad you have another viewer lined up, here's hoping, but sorry it means a lot of work for you again. The last time we moved, we said that every six months, we'd pretend someone was coming to look at the house so we would get it all spotless and shiny. It never happened!!! Well done on getting those pesky little animals finished, looking forward to seeing the picture!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sadly, my Mr Wonderful is not your Mr Wonderful!!! :sm14: :sm09: :sm16: xxxx


Or mine. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a hot and sticky London! It's supposed to be 31'C here today and it feels like it's that already, that is why we are up and about so early, it's going to feel like a very long day!! Not much on for today, a little sewing maybe and I have a little bit of gentle housework to do. Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Or mine. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Good job we have each other, sister!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you have another viewer lined up, here's hoping, but sorry it means a lot of work for you again. The last time we moved, we said that every six months, we'd pretend someone was coming to look at the house so we would get it all spotless and shiny. It never happened!!! Well done on getting those pesky little animals finished, looking forward to seeing the picture!! xxxx


A good morning to you, you're up and about early, nice to have company on here at this time. Yes every time we've moved house I've thought I'd get into a routine and do the house regularly, like you it never happened. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good job we have each other, sister!!! xxxx


But still need to live closer. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's Wednesday and I'm up at Stephens. We've been to Toby for a car very. It was very nice. Nothing to complain about at all. Earlier on today sue and I went down to the town and mc & co had a sale on. I got three tops and sue got two.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the over 60's and won $2 and a box of crispy onions to go on my salads.
> 
> It's only two weeks until I'm on my way to see you all. , I'm going to catch up now.


It's all good!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> So school starts on the 13th for sweet pea.
> That means i won't have her on Monday's and Tuesdays after next week.
> ????????
> Maybe her mom will let me start having her on Fridays or Saturdays. Her dad has her on Sundays. She wants more time with him so badly, but he always finds an excuse for me to keep her.. I can't complain about the time i get with her i love it. But it breaks my heart for her that she wants him to spend time with her and he just doesn't.
> I got a new hat ! Keeps the sun of my face while I'm in the pool.. Sweet pea and i had a blast with pics when i got it.


I love it, and the pics.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A good morning to you, you're up and about early, nice to have company on here at this time. Yes every time we've moved house I've thought I'd get into a routine and do the house regularly, like you it never happened. xxxx


Too busy enjoying ourselves!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> But still need to live closer. xxxx


Absolutely!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I've decided that tomorrow is the day I will go out though as I have a few jobs I need to get on with today


I keep saying that. Go out!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's cloudy. I still haven't had the rain so I can go look for that hornet/wasp nest at the back of the yard. And tonight is Knit Night.
> I got my electronic spinner. DD has already spun three bobbins of roving on it already. It really is little.


It's tiny. Don't lose it!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> He is such a poser... I have a Bentley album now. Wonder what you're getting for your birthday? xoxox


Thanks Trish, I will post some birthday photos from my phone. Sorry to hear about the fridge. The old one from the kitchen still works and it is now out back full of drinks. Very useful in this hot weather to have cool rose on tap. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> You'll be here cos we'll be talking about you xxxx


You can count on that.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hoping that is a good thing. :sm06:


It couldn't be anything else, trust me.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Really enjoyed the afternoon tea and it was so lovely to get together with the girlies and have a good old natter!! They had to throw us out at four o'clock, we didn't realise they closed so early! They bought me a patio pot with a lovely red begonia inside, I hope I don't kill it too quickly!!! xxxx


Great photo.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Sitting by the river enjoying the view


Very nice. Did you get out of the car?


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Yes and I was knitting too so win win!!


That's why you were still in the car. Good on yer.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and hot Surrey. Not been up long at least I've stopped dreaming in French! Bought some lovely phlox and hers yesterday. This afternoon I'm off to the craft cafe for a civilized coffee, cake, knit and chat.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley says thank you for his birthday wishes.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish, I will post some birthday photos from my phone. Sorry to hear about the fridge. The old one from the kitchen still works and it is now out back full of drinks. Very useful in this hot weather to have cool rose on tap. xx


I need a 2nd fridge, and a 2nd freezer. Or a freezer clear-out.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> I keep saying that. Go out!


It was great to get the jobs done. Today is going to be too hot so I'm sittin' n knittin' at the moment, then maybe go somewhere and trawl some charity shops


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you for his birthday wishes.


Happy birthday Bentley. You really are a handsome boy.


----------



## SaxonLady

I must get on with some work. Just two day until my trip to France.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I need a 2nd fridge, and a 2nd freezer. Or a freezer clear-out.


I have a larder fridge in the kitchen, another larger fridge full of drink, a fridge/freezer in the utility and another tall freezer - and they are all full!!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I must get on with some work. Just two day until my trip to France.


Where are you going? xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and hot Surrey. Not been up long at least I've stopped dreaming in French! Bought some lovely phlox and hers yesterday. This afternoon I'm off to the craft cafe for a civilized coffee, cake, knit and chat.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Enjoy the craft café


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you for his birthday wishes.


Happy brthday Bentley


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to have a shower and then sort a few things before I go out. Keep cool everyone xx


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> I must get on with some work. Just two day until my trip to France.


I didn't know you were off to France, have a good time


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Where are you going? xx


GP90. Great Pilgrimage 90 - 90 years after the Great Pilgrimage 10 years after the end of WW1. Thousands of us from RBL. Most branches are sending a standard bearer and wreath bearer. GS2 is our standard bearer and I am carrying the wreath. Legers are taking us and running us around. We go out on Sunday, visit two cemeteries on Monday and two more on Tuesday, then march to the Menin Gate for the ceremony on Wednesday. Drive back Thursday. I WILL do it even if it kills my legs. I shall take lots of painkillers.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you for his birthday wishes.


Happy Birthday, handsome!! Love the flowers too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Where are you going? xx


France!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's humid and overcast again with afternoon pop-up storms.
Yesterday my boss's boss came to me and asked if my boss had told me about the conference I'm supposed to attend today in Markham, north of Toronto.
I said "What conference?". 
Lucky for me, my boss's boss has hired a mini-bus to take us because traffic on the Friday of a long weekend is going to be nuts. Unfortunately, I can't take my knitting because there won't be room in the mini-bus. And I have to take a big enough purse that I can roll up my lacy sweater and stow it in there if I need to.
I almost missed Knit Night because I was still fuming when I got home. I didn't do much knitting but I did get to squish the new yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> GP90. Great Pilgrimage 90 - 90 years after the Great Pilgrimage 10 years after the end of WW1. Thousands of us from RBL. Most branches are sending a standard bearer and wreath bearer. GS2 is our standard bearer and I am carrying the wreath. Legers are taking us and running us around. We go out on Sunday, visit two cemeteries on Monday and two more on Tuesday, then march to the Menin Gate for the ceremony on Wednesday. Drive back Thursday. I WILL do it even if it kills my legs. I shall take lots of painkillers.


I hope you have so much to see that you don't even notice your legs.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I have a larder fridge in the kitchen, another larger fridge full of drink, a fridge/freezer in the utility and another tall freezer - and they are all full!!


We have a chest freezer in the basement, a 2nd fridge with freezer in the basement and an side by side fridge/freezer in the kitchen. The basement fridge still has some room, but I can't get the chest freezer to empty. I know there is some stuff at the bottom that needs to go. 
I think there's a law in physics that says all things expand to fill the available space. I'm sure that applies to fridges and freezers.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> It was great to get the jobs done. Today is going to be too hot so I'm sittin' n knittin' at the moment, then maybe go somewhere and trawl some charity shops


That sounds like a good way to spend a hot day. Stay cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you for his birthday wishes.


Happy birthday Bentley.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to leave now so I can catch the mini-bus.
Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have so much to see that you don't even notice your legs.


That's my hope


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> We have a chest freezer in the basement, a 2nd fridge with freezer in the basement and an side by side fridge/freezer in the kitchen. The basement fridge still has some room, but I can't get the chest freezer to empty. I know there is some stuff at the bottom that needs to go.
> I think there's a law in physics that says all things expand to fill the available space. I'm sure that applies to fridges and freezers.


I am sure that law is true. When we had new cupboards made I have empty cupboards. I did not think I needed anything else in the kitchen and thought they would remain empty. Nope within a short amount of time they were filled with "stuff."


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> My fridge kicked the bucket today, and on a long weekend so I bit the bullet and ordered a new one to be brought up tomorrow. Everything is in coolers on ice as today I bought groceries. :sm16: The old one still has a year of extended warranty, so we shall see if anyone arrives to fix it. It will become a secondary fridge for overload possibly. What a day!


I'm sorry! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, this was a light bulb deeply embedded in the fridge that I just couldn't get to without causing damage, nor could I tell what the replacement bulb reference was and it was still under guarantee then, so..........!! :sm23: xxxx


That makes sense. I often wonder why manufacturers make such weird designs.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's humid and overcast again with afternoon pop-up storms.
> Yesterday my boss's boss came to me and asked if my boss had told me about the conference I'm supposed to attend today in Markham, north of Toronto.
> I said "What conference?".
> Lucky for me, my boss's boss has hired a mini-bus to take us because traffic on the Friday of a long weekend is going to be nuts. Unfortunately, I can't take my knitting because there won't be room in the mini-bus. And I have to take a big enough purse that I can roll up my lacy sweater and stow it in there if I need to.
> I almost missed Knit Night because I was still fuming when I got home. I didn't do much knitting but I did get to squish the new yarn.


I am amazed at the way you are treated at work by your boss and others! I hope the conference goes well. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> A good morning to you, you're up and about early, nice to have company on here at this time. Yes every time we've moved house I've thought I'd get into a routine and do the house regularly, like you it never happened. xxxx


Every morning I start the dishwasher, washer, dryer, and roomba. That is my regular cleaning routine. If anything gets done after that is to be determined.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> We have four of the gk's from this morning, until their parents get back from Adelaide, tomorrow! One of the twins has already told me that she doesn't want to sleep here tonight. :sm06: She just has to learn that it is not possible for her to be with her parents every day! :sm16: :sm16:


Hope it was a restful night for all. Think having the other children there will make it easier?


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> First of all HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENTLEY xxxxxxx????????????????.
> 
> Good morning all from a cloudy but very warm Wales. Got another viewer on Monday so this weekend it will be knocking the house back into shape and cutting the grass. Yes it is actually growing in places and the weeds are doing great. Finished my Wind in the Willows and will try and get the book today. Will post a picture later. Now to find something else to do. First of all shopping this morning, yes it's the dreaded Friday. Think we'll have duck this weekend. Enjoy your day. xx


Morning. Hope you enjoy your duck. I think we are have spaghetti and meatballs. 
Waiting anxiously to see pictures. I envy you having the patience to sew things together. 
Good luck finding the book on your dreaded Friday shopping trip.


----------



## jinx

Beautiful pictures. I learned something new again today. I only knew of creeping phlox. Did not know there was also garden phlox that grow to 4 feet tall.


PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you for his birthday wishes.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I must get on with some work. Just two day until my trip to France.


Enjoy you trip to France. I hope you do not wear yourself out with the busy schedule. Remember you just recovered from a long lasting illness.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's humid and overcast again with afternoon pop-up storms.
> Yesterday my boss's boss came to me and asked if my boss had told me about the conference I'm supposed to attend today in Markham, north of Toronto.
> I said "What conference?".
> Lucky for me, my boss's boss has hired a mini-bus to take us because traffic on the Friday of a long weekend is going to be nuts. Unfortunately, I can't take my knitting because there won't be room in the mini-bus. And I have to take a big enough purse that I can roll up my lacy sweater and stow it in there if I need to.
> I almost missed Knit Night because I was still fuming when I got home. I didn't do much knitting but I did get to squish the new yarn.


Nothing like waiting to the last minute to let you know. Hoping all goes well and you get to enjoy a bit of the conference.
Squishing yarn is a good stress reliever.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your duck. I think we are have spaghetti and meatballs.
> Waiting anxiously to see pictures. I envy you having the patience to sew things together.
> Good luck finding the book on your dreaded Friday shopping trip.


I've found the book, a bit gown up for them at the moment but I'm sure Mum and Dad will read it to them. Shopping over for another week thank goodness now just have to cook it all during the week. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's humid and overcast again with afternoon pop-up storms.
> Yesterday my boss's boss came to me and asked if my boss had told me about the conference I'm supposed to attend today in Markham, north of Toronto.
> I said "What conference?".
> Lucky for me, my boss's boss has hired a mini-bus to take us because traffic on the Friday of a long weekend is going to be nuts. Unfortunately, I can't take my knitting because there won't be room in the mini-bus. And I have to take a big enough purse that I can roll up my lacy sweater and stow it in there if I need to.
> I almost missed Knit Night because I was still fuming when I got home. I didn't do much knitting but I did get to squish the new yarn.


I hope the conference was at least useful but probably not!! Never mind, keep counting the days to retirement!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have a chest freezer in the basement, a 2nd fridge with freezer in the basement and an side by side fridge/freezer in the kitchen. The basement fridge still has some room, but I can't get the chest freezer to empty. I know there is some stuff at the bottom that needs to go.
> I think there's a law in physics that says all things expand to fill the available space. I'm sure that applies to fridges and freezers.


....and knitting!!!!


----------



## jinx

I am anxiously waiting for Angel, my daughter, to get here. She found yarn on clearance for $1.00 at Walmart. I assume most is Red Heart. She knows nothing about yarn so just emptied the shelf and filled her cart with the yarn. I do use Red Heart especially for toys and donations. I have been working so hard to empty the closet of my stash. Oh well, the partially emptied closet will allow room for my new treasures.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am anxiously waiting for Angel, my daughter, to get here. She found yarn on clearance for $1.00 at Walmart. I assume most is Red Heart. She knows nothing about yarn so just emptied the shelf and filled her cart with the yarn. I do use Red Heart especially for toys and donations. I have been working so hard to empty the closet of my stash. Oh well, the partially emptied closet will allow room for my new treasures.


Ooh, squishy stuff coming, how exciting!!! Pictures of your haul when it arrives along with Angel please!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish, I will post some birthday photos from my phone. Sorry to hear about the fridge. The old one from the kitchen still works and it is now out back full of drinks. Very useful in this hot weather to have cool rose on tap. xx


I would keep mine on the back porch but we have bears! ???? Maybe he wouldn't bother it if I filled it with drink! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and hot Surrey. Not been up long at least I've stopped dreaming in French! Bought some lovely phlox and hers yesterday. This afternoon I'm off to the craft cafe for a civilized coffee, cake, knit and chat.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Enjoy your cafe time! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I need a 2nd fridge, and a 2nd freezer. Or a freezer clear-out.


That's the next thing I need to do ... defrost the freezer. Should try and empty it out a bit more though. xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It was great to get the jobs done. Today is going to be too hot so I'm sittin' n knittin' at the moment, then maybe go somewhere and trawl some charity shops


Trawling sounds like a good idea.. :sm02: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Enjoy your cafe time! xoxoxo


All very civilized. Had a lovely salted caramel latte made with oat milk. X


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Ooh, squishy stuff coming, how exciting!!! Pictures of your haul when it arrives along with Angel please!! xxxx


Oops, yarn thrown in bins in the closet. Angel and Lilly headed off to get new tires on the SUV. She only had 29 skeins. She was so excited I thought she had 100. She will watch and if they put more on clearance she will nab that for me also.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> All very civilized. Had a lovely salted caramel latte made with oat milk. X[/quote
> 
> How wonderful. It seems nowadays that milk is coming from everything except a cow. Oh, maybe you meant goat?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oops, yarn thrown in bins in the closet. Angel and Lilly headed off to get new tires on the SUV. She only had 29 skeins. She was so excited I thought she had 100. She will watch and if they put more on clearance she will nab that for me also.


29 skeins would suit me just fine, I am seriously thinking about ordering some more yarn, I'm feeling deprived. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> All very civilized. Had a lovely salted caramel latte made with oat milk. X


Didn't think you did civilised in your mad world. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> 29 skeins would suit me just fine, I am seriously thinking about ordering some more yarn, I'm feeling deprived. xx :sm09:


I thought it was all going be Red Heart Super Saver. However, some is Red Heart with love, Lion Brand hometown, and Carol simply soft party in fuchsia. Nine of the skeins are Red Heart with Love in fruit punch. Enough to make a soft colorful afghan. I put it all away. I just cannot work on more than one thing at a time.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All very civilized. Had a lovely salted caramel latte made with oat milk. X[/quote
> 
> How wonderful. It seems nowadays that milk is coming from everything except a cow. Oh, maybe you meant goat?
> 
> 
> 
> No not goat. Oats is right. I also like rice milk as it is nice and light. I can't take dairy products xx
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I thought it was all going be Red Heart Super Saver. However, some is Red Heart with love, Lion Brand hometown, and Carol simply soft party in fuchsia. Nine of the skeins are Red Heart with Love in fruit punch. Enough to make a soft colorful afghan. I put it all away. I just cannot work on more than one thing at a time.


Sounds like a nice haul. Xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> No not goat. Oats is right. I also like rice milk as it is nice and light. I can't take dairy products xx


Okay, I know sometimes we get typitis so was just wondering. :sm02: The older I get the less I can handle dairy. I have been glad to see the other milks that are now available.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Okay, I know sometimes we get typitis so was just wondering. :sm02: The older I get the less I can handle dairy. I have been glad to see the other milks that are now available.


There are so many more now than when I gave up dairy 40 yrs ago. Xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Every morning I start the dishwasher, washer, dryer, and roomba. That is my regular cleaning routine. If anything gets done after that is to be determined.


A roomba would die from the dust here! xox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am anxiously waiting for Angel, my daughter, to get here. She found yarn on clearance for $1.00 at Walmart. I assume most is Red Heart. She knows nothing about yarn so just emptied the shelf and filled her cart with the yarn. I do use Red Heart especially for toys and donations. I have been working so hard to empty the closet of my stash. Oh well, the partially emptied closet will allow room for my new treasures.


Hope you get nice colours. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> A roomba would die from the dust here! xox


 :sm02: I do not think so. I run it every day and am surprised at the amount it picks up every day. It is wonderful for me especially as it goes under furniture and over scatter rugs. Only use a different vac once in awhile to get along the corners. No, I do not work for Roomba, but I love their product. :sm01:


----------



## jinx

I was wondering where everyone was this a.m. I thought I got up at 3 a.m. It was 1 a.m. Guess I have a lot of time for knitting today. However, it is Saturday and we never know who is going to pop in to visit.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> :sm02: I do not think so. I run it every day and am surprised at the amount it picks up every day. It is wonderful for me especially as it goes under furniture and over scatter rugs. Only use a different vac once in awhile to get along the corners. No, I do not work for Roomba, but I love their product. :sm01:


I wish Roomba could dust ! The dog hair here is what amazes me. I swear sometimes this dog sheds a whole other dog daily. 
We sweep often.
And it's yucky.


----------



## linkan

Beautiful photos everyone !
Happy late birthday Bentley ! Such a handsome little man.


----------



## linkan

Sweet pea and i do have alot of fun together.
We are two peas in a pod. ????
She tells her mom that we just hang out.. And it's true. The only kid i know that would happily just have a lazy day with her Nonna.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I wish Roomba could dust ! The dog hair here is what amazes me. I swear sometimes this dog sheds a whole other dog daily.
> We sweep often.
> And it's yucky.


My Roomba is suppose to be the pet model and be extra good at picking up pet hair. I know it works on human hair. Seems the older we get the more hair we find in the roomba. :sm03: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from Wales, the sun is trying to come out, hope it succeeds today, might have a busy day tidying the house and cutting grass on the other hand might leave it for tomorrow. Have a good weekend . xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales, the sun is trying to come out, hope it succeeds today, might have a busy day tidying the house and cutting grass on the other hand might leave it for tomorrow. Have a good weekend . xx


Morning. Hope you get the sunshine. Maybe do one chore today and leave the others until tomorrow. Whatever you do I hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


Fantastic. I have been waiting to see these characters. A lot of work but they look great.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


They're fine for read and play. Very colourful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Fantastic. I have been waiting to see these characters. A lot of work but they look great.


Thanks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> They're fine for read and play. Very colourful.


Thanks, that's what I thought and they are only 2 and 4 so hopefully will take them as they are. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


They are great. I saw the magazine in Sainsbury's last night. You were saying about the book being for older children, if you look around you might be able to find a scaled down version more suitable for younger children.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> They are great. I saw the magazine in Sainsbury's last night. You were saying about the book being for older children, if you look around you might be able to find a scaled down version more suitable for younger children.


Thanks, yes I think I will look on Amazon and see if they've got a children's version so the girls can look through themselves. How are things progressing on the headache front? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


They are so sweet, well done. I admire your patience doing those. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's set to be another hot one today. Might go over to DDs house to give her plants some water. They are home next Thursday. Did a couple of Dorset button frames last night used bracelet and an embroidery hoop as I have an idea for some small felt pictures.

Slowly getting back into crafting. Hope you all have a good week end xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> They are so sweet, well done. I admire your patience doing those. xxx


Thanks, did Bentley enjoy his birthday yesterday? xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oops, yarn thrown in bins in the closet. Angel and Lilly headed off to get new tires on the SUV. She only had 29 skeins. She was so excited I thought she had 100. She will watch and if they put more on clearance she will nab that for me also.


_Only_ 29?? That'd keep me going for a while, like, years!!!! I'm obviously not knitting enough!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All very civilized. Had a lovely salted caramel latte made with oat milk. X[/quote
> 
> How wonderful. It seems nowadays that milk is coming from everything except a cow. Oh, maybe you meant goat?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should say that, I've just come back from the supermarket and seen almond, oat and cashew milk, plus many others I can't remember!! I wonder why so many people are unable to cope with cow's milk these days? Maybe it's whatever they do to the milk to make it safe?
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> 29 skeins would suit me just fine, I am seriously thinking about ordering some more yarn, I'm feeling deprived. xx :sm09:


I've just done something I never do and ordered online from Hobium, in Turkey, they had 4 ply at $0.85 a skein. I'll let you know if it's any good when I get it!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I thought it was all going be Red Heart Super Saver. However, some is Red Heart with love, Lion Brand hometown, and Carol simply soft party in fuchsia. Nine of the skeins are Red Heart with Love in fruit punch. Enough to make a soft colorful afghan. I put it all away. I just cannot work on more than one thing at a time.


Good idea, wait until your fingers get twitchy for something new!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A roomba would die from the dust here! xox


I once read an hysterical post on Facebook about a Roomba that was set to vac early in the morning before anyone was up. Unfortunately, the pet dog had had...er...a bit of an accident. I will leave the rest to your imagination or, if you have the stomach and want a laugh.....https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/15/roomba-robot-vacuum-poopocalypse-facebook-post


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


Wonderful, you clever girl, they're lovely!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought and they are only 2 and 4 so hopefully will take them as they are. xx


I don't suppose there is a stoat pattern in the set? Liv was a stoat in her year 6 leavers' play, would have been good to present her with one, I'd even grit my teeth for the sewing up!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


They are very cute.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wonderful, you clever girl, they're lovely!!! xxxx


Thank you kind lady. xxxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I don't suppose there is a stoat pattern in the set? Liv was a stoat in her year 6 leavers' play, would have been good to present her with one, I'd even grit my teeth for the sewing up!! xxxx


No, unfortunately no stoat, had a quick look through her patterns and couldn't see one either. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> They are very cute.


Thanks. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I've just done something I never do and ordered online from Hobium, in Turkey, they had 4 ply at $0.85 a skein. I'll let you know if it's any good when I get it!!xxxx


Hobium yarns are great! The company has great customer service also.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No, unfortunately no stoat, had a quick look through her patterns and couldn't see one either. xxxx


No worries, I didn't really want to knit it but would have if there had been a pattern. She still loves her cuddly toys and Baarny is still her current favourite!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Hobium yarns are great! The company has great customer service also.


Thanks Jeanette, that's good to know. I am making another charity blanket but didn't want to spend to much on it! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> _Only_ 29?? That'd keep me going for a while, like, years!!!! I'm obviously not knitting enough!!! xxxx


When I am in a knitting mood I can use more than one skein in a day. I make a lot of hats to donate. One skein makes 3 hats and each hat only takes 2 hours. 
Then again when I get up at 1 a.m. by 7 a.m. I can have 3 hats completed.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Funny you should say that, I've just come back from the supermarket and seen almond, oat and cashew milk, plus many others I can't remember!! I wonder why so many people are unable to cope with cow's milk these days? Maybe it's whatever they do to the milk to make it safe?


As with many things the ability to digest dairy decreases with age. That is according to my doctor. Of course, it seems that is her answer to a lot of things. If I have too much dairy I have to constantly TRY to clear my throat.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I've just done something I never do and ordered online from Hobium, in Turkey, they had 4 ply at $0.85 a skein. I'll let you know if it's any good when I get it!!xxxx


It seems the yarns from Turkey are great. Their prices are so low that the extra postage still makes them a good deal.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> When I am in a knitting mood I can use more than one skein in a day. I make a lot of hats to donate. One skein makes 3 hats and each hat only takes 2 hours.
> Then again when I get up at 1 a.m. by 7 a.m. I can have 3 hats completed.


Do you not sleep well then jinx? Or maybe you just choose to make like an owl? :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> As with many things the ability to digest dairy decreases with age. That is according to my doctor. Of course, it seems that is her answer to a lot of things. If I have too much dairy I have to constantly TRY to clear my throat.


I have that trouble myself and should maybe try giving up milk as it does create mucous. Maybe will try something new with the next shopping trip!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I once read an hysterical post on Facebook about a Roomba that was set to vac early in the morning before anyone was up. Unfortunately, the pet dog had had...er...a bit of an accident. I will leave the rest to your imagination or, if you have the stomach and want a laugh.....https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/15/roomba-robot-vacuum-poopocalypse-facebook-post


That is a very popular video. I have a terrible time keeping it away from my yarn ends. The other day I carefully put my project and the skein on the desk before turning on the roomba. Darn, the cast on tail must have been hanging down. the roomba raced right over and grabbed it. I swear that thing has a brain.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That is a very popular video. I have a terrible time keeping it away from my yarn ends. The other day I carefully put my project and the skein on the desk before turning on the roomba. Darn, the cast on tail must have been hanging down. the roomba raced right over and grabbed it. I swear that thing has a brain.


Oh dear, I can see that could be disastrous. On the other hand, you could lift up the Roomba and find your hat sitting under the Roomba, neatly knitted by the machine! I have a vivid imagination!! :sm23:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Do you not sleep well then jinx? Or maybe you just choose to make like an owl? :sm09: xxxx


I do not sleep well. I also usually go to bed early. I can always go to sleep early as I am always home before dark. :sm02: 
Another ailment the doctor says comes with age.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I can see that could be disastrous. On the other hand, you could lift up the Roomba and find your hat sitting under the Roomba, neatly knitted by the machine! I have a vivid imagination!! :sm23:


When the machine was new it got my knitting a few times. Then I learned to be careful, but the other day I was not careful enough. Only once did I have lose several inches of a project. 
Yes, you have a vivid imagination.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> As with many things the ability to digest dairy decreases with age. That is according to my doctor. Of course, it seems that is her answer to a lot of things. If I have too much dairy I have to constantly TRY to clear my throat.


Did you see where dairy farmers are asking that the term "milk" only be used for the product from animals?


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I have that trouble myself and should maybe try giving up milk as it does create mucous. Maybe will try something new with the next shopping trip!!


I buy almond milk for my smoothies. But, I still eat cottage cheese, yogurt and regular cheeses because I love my dairy (says the Jersey Dairy farmgirl proudly)!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


They all look great! I'm sure they will be well loved! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I buy almond milk for my smoothies. But, I still eat cottage cheese, yogurt and regular cheeses because I love my dairy (says the Jersey Dairy farmgirl proudly)!


Well you were brought up with the best. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, did Bentley enjoy his birthday yesterday? xx :sm09:


Yes he did, not very active though in this heat. He is again sprawled out on the chaise.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I have that trouble myself and should maybe try giving up milk as it does create mucous. Maybe will try something new with the next shopping trip!!


If you want a nice light milk then rice is great, oats is good on cereal. Personally I find soya a bit thick. I have oat yoghurt with fruit and nuts in the morning.

When I was young I had chronic bronchitis quite a lot and the first think the doctor told my Mum was to stop giving me the grey sludge (he meant cows milk) and I never had it since and now I have not had bronchitis for many years.


----------



## PurpleFi

Well, I have spent the whole morning on the computer trying to book a week's holiday for Mr P and myself. Eventually we have settled on a place and are just waiting to hear back from the owner of the house.

I have also had a dyeing session and a pair of dungarees, a pinafore dress and two hats are in the washing machine as I type Guess what colour? x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Well, I have spent the whole morning on the computer trying to book a week's holiday for Mr P and myself. Eventually we have settled on a place and are just waiting to hear back from the owner of the house.
> 
> I have also had a dyeing session and a pair of dungarees, a pinafore dress and two hats are in the washing machine as I type Guess what colour? x


Green?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Where you going on holiday then? xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Well, I have spent the whole morning on the computer trying to book a week's holiday for Mr P and myself. Eventually we have settled on a place and are just waiting to hear back from the owner of the house.
> 
> I have also had a dyeing session and a pair of dungarees, a pinafore dress and two hats are in the washing machine as I type Guess what colour? x


Red? Where you go on holiday I hope you have a fantastic time.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Well, I have spent the whole morning on the computer trying to book a week's holiday for Mr P and myself. Eventually we have settled on a place and are just waiting to hear back from the owner of the house.
> 
> I have also had a dyeing session and a pair of dungarees, a pinafore dress and two hats are in the washing machine as I type Guess what colour? x


You had dungarees, a pinafore dress and two hats that WERE'NT purple?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Red? Where you go on holiday I hope you have a fantastic time.


Haha. Just down to the south coast about an hour from here. X


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Haha. Just down to the south coast about an hour from here. C


Everybody comes to the south coast, except me. I'm off to France.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You had dungarees, a pinafore dress and two hats that WERE'NT purple?


Hehehe! x


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> When I am in a knitting mood I can use more than one skein in a day. I make a lot of hats to donate. One skein makes 3 hats and each hat only takes 2 hours.
> Then again when I get up at 1 a.m. by 7 a.m. I can have 3 hats completed.


Wow, that is amazing. I am so very slow in comparison


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you were brought up with the best. xx :sm24:


Sure did. My hometown paper has columns of reruning articles from 5, 10, 25 and 50 years ago and I occasionally see that Grandma or Dad continued to have the highest check from the coop creamery.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Well, I have spent the whole morning on the computer trying to book a week's holiday for Mr P and myself. Eventually we have settled on a place and are just waiting to hear back from the owner of the house.
> 
> I have also had a dyeing session and a pair of dungarees, a pinafore dress and two hats are in the washing machine as I type Guess what colour? x


Yellow? :sm15: Where are you hoping to go? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Everybody comes to the south coast, except me. I'm off to France.


Have a good time, don't overdo it though. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well the grass is all cut, the house will have to wait until tomorrow, I'm shot now, just good for knitting. xx


----------



## lifeline

Afternoon ladies. DH and I went to Standen (NT) today. It was a lovely time out. We found a bench in the shade to sit and eat our lunch from Mark's & Spencer, had a wander around the house which has a lovely homely feel to it, a sit on the terrace knitting and watching the world go by and a cream tea at a table outside in the shade.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a good time, don't overdo it though. xx


I'm sure I will, but it's something I want to do.


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Wow, that is amazing. I am so very slow in comparison


Not so amazing. Just plain beanies. Round and round and round and then decrease.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Afternoon ladies. DH and I went to Standen (NT) today. It was a lovely time out. We found a bench in the shade to sit and eat our lunch from Mark's & Spencer, had a wander around the house which has a lovely homely feel to it, a sit on the terrace knitting and watching the world go by and a cream tea at a table outside in the shade.


she has two twists round her right finger. That would slow me down. Elegant lady though. Lovely cat; reminds me of someone!


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> she has two twists round her right finger. That would slow me down. Elegant lady though. Lovely cat; reminds me of someone!


Do you go twistless? I just tension the yarn between my little finger and my palm.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> You had dungarees, a pinafore dress and two hats that WERE'NT purple?


Liked the style but not in the right colour so I dyed xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Afternoon ladies. DH and I went to Standen (NT) today. It was a lovely time out. We found a bench in the shade to sit and eat our lunch from Mark's & Spencer, had a wander around the house which has a lovely homely feel to it, a sit on the terrace knitting and watching the world go by and a cream tea at a table outside in the shade.


Lovely photos. I think we might have been there. Xxcc


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Green?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Where you going on holiday then? xxxx


Nr Bracklesham bay . X


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Do you go twistless? I just tension the yarn between my little finger and my palm.


I flick with the finger she has wrapped.No tension.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Not so amazing. Just plain beanies. Round and round and round and then decrease.


Still fast though. I've managed a beanie in a day spending quite a bit of the day on it...


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Afternoon ladies. DH and I went to Standen (NT) today. It was a lovely time out. We found a bench in the shade to sit and eat our lunch from Mark's & Spencer, had a wander around the house which has a lovely homely feel to it, a sit on the terrace knitting and watching the world go by and a cream tea at a table outside in the shade.


Lovely photos, thought the first one was a selfie at first glance. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure did. My hometown paper has columns of reruning articles from 5, 10, 25 and 50 years ago and I occasionally see that Grandma or Dad continued to have the highest check from the coop creamery.


How lovely, I bet that makes you smile!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Afternoon ladies. DH and I went to Standen (NT) today. It was a lovely time out. We found a bench in the shade to sit and eat our lunch from Mark's & Spencer, had a wander around the house which has a lovely homely feel to it, a sit on the terrace knitting and watching the world go by and a cream tea at a table outside in the shade.


Wonderful, I love Standen, we usually finish up there when we can't get parked at Sheffield Park!! I need another trip to Nymans when it's cooler! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you go twistless? I just tension the yarn between my little finger and my palm.


Me too!


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I flick with the finger she has wrapped.No tension.


Oh, you are a flicker. I am working without tension today. Making a toddlers hat and the yarn wants to pool uglyly (new word) I am knitting very loose to try to control the pool. Not being real successful.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Nr Bracklesham bay . X


Very nice. Looking forward to Walmer in September, might go and have a look at it while we are down that way tomorrow!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Afternoon ladies. DH and I went to Standen (NT) today. It was a lovely time out. We found a bench in the shade to sit and eat our lunch from Mark's & Spencer, had a wander around the house which has a lovely homely feel to it, a sit on the terrace knitting and watching the world go by and a cream tea at a table outside in the shade.


That all sounds wonderful. Lovely photos, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Still fast though. I've managed a beanie in a day spending quite a bit of the day on it...


I guess it is not the speed it is the process that should be enjoyable. 
Granddaughter was helping a friend out by babysitting. Her friend commented that she liked great grands hat. Before granddaughter knew what she was saying she told her grandma will make the baby one. I actually like it that she likes my stuff enough to want her friends to have it. I am almost finished. However, with all the yarn I had and all the yarn I got yesterday I did not have teal or brown. Isn't that always the way? No matter how much you have you do not have what you need/want.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> How lovely, I bet that makes you smile!!


It does. Can you imagine if the newspapers reported monthly creamery checks these days?

Our church used to publish the $ amounts in the tithing envelopes by family or pew # each year also.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Oh, you are a flicker. I am working without tension today. Making a toddlers hat and the yarn wants to pool uglyly (new word) I am knitting very loose to try to control the pool. Not being real successful.


If you have to frog...start the knitting from the other end and see what happens.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm at Stephens with a full tum after a BBQ. 

I went out with Lynn yesterday for lunch. We went to Whitby and we had fish and chips. They were delicious.

I've got a problem. The chemists can't get hold of my tablets any more, so the doctor is going to have to put me on something else. This happened once before when we went to Lincoln. Can you remember. I'm going to be on them when I'm on my holidays. I don't like the thought of it. I can't do without my anti depressants but don't want to be an emotional wreck on my hols. I might be like a ware wolf in the night.....I'm really chewing about it. I have to ring them up on Monday. Hope you are all ok.....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I was seeing you in two weeks as well, but it won't be this year.
> Mum was complaining last night because her friend Christina is going to England and Austria by herself. Christina will be staying over and staying with family for two months. I told mum she could go to England by herself, but that wasn't the response that she wanted.


I ALSO wish I was seeing you here again too. Maybe one day. We could do a York again? Just saying.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Oops, yarn thrown in bins in the closet. Angel and Lilly headed off to get new tires on the SUV. She only had 29 skeins. She was so excited I thought she had 100. She will watch and if they put more on clearance she will nab that for me also.


Good for her... I'm sure you'll find something to make with it. Enjoy


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


They are brilliant , I haven't got the patience for knitting them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> They are brilliant , I haven't got the patience for knitting them.


Thanks, some things I have lots of patience for other things zero. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


 Fabulous !


----------



## linkan

I went to bed thinking i might sew today.. And then hon hon said the pool was ready to swim again. Had a bit of algae build up from all the storms. 
Sooooo.. Pool and then maybe sew lol.
He ordered us a treadmill last night. I want to start going for walks i just want to be able to do it barefoot and in my pajamas ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Fabulous !


Thanks but that's pushing it a bit I think. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I went to bed thinking i might sew today.. And then hon hon said the pool was ready to swim again. Had a bit of algae build up from all the storms.
> Sooooo.. Pool and then maybe sew lol.
> He ordered us a treadmill last night. I want to start going for walks i just want to be able to do it barefoot and in my pajamas ????


Sounds a good compromise. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens with a full tum after a BBQ.
> 
> I went out with Lynn yesterday for lunch. We went to Whitby and we had fish and chips. They were delicious.
> 
> I've got a problem. The chemists can't get hold of my tablets any more, so the doctor is going to have to put me on something else. This happened once before when we went to Lincoln. Can you remember. I'm going to be on them when I'm on my holidays. I don't like the thought of it. I can't do without my anti depressants but don't want to be an emotional wreck on my hols. I might be like a ware wolf in the night.....I'm really chewing about it. I have to ring them up on Monday. Hope you are all ok.....


Hope you can get your meds sorted. X


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I ALSO wish I was seeing you here again too. Maybe one day. We could do a York again? Just saying.


Now that's an idea. ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks but that's pushing it a bit I think. xx


Nope.. The skill and patience and the outcome... Make them fabulous.


----------



## Miss Pam

It's the 5th in England now, so Happy Birthday, Junie!!!!! I hope you have an absolutely wonderful day! Lots of love to you! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday June, have a great day


----------



## lifeline

It's my 29th wedding anniversary today. DH and I had a lovely meal out at our little Italian place around the corner last night, a great way to spend a little bit of time


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy birthday June have as good a day as you can, probably a lot like my birthday :sm16: xxxx

Happy anniversary Rebecca and Nathan, sounds like a lovely way celebrate your anniversary. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, sunny Wales, trying to make myself move and do some hoovering and dusting, haven't succeeded yet, might just finish the hat I'm knitting first. Need to get tomorrow's dinner ready this afternoon as our viewer is coming at mid-day so need to have everything ready to heat up as soon as she's gone. Have a good Sunday, a day of peace and rest :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It does. Can you imagine if the newspapers reported monthly creamery checks these days?
> 
> Our church used to publish the $ amounts in the tithing envelopes by family or pew # each year also.


Oh dear, that could be a bit embarrassing if times were a bit hard!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens with a full tum after a BBQ.
> 
> I went out with Lynn yesterday for lunch. We went to Whitby and we had fish and chips. They were delicious.
> 
> I've got a problem. The chemists can't get hold of my tablets any more, so the doctor is going to have to put me on something else. This happened once before when we went to Lincoln. Can you remember. I'm going to be on them when I'm on my holidays. I don't like the thought of it. I can't do without my anti depressants but don't want to be an emotional wreck on my hols. I might be like a ware wolf in the night.....I'm really chewing about it. I have to ring them up on Monday. Hope you are all ok.....


I hope you manage to sort this out it sounds bad for you love. Wishing you luck!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that could be a bit embarrassing if times were a bit hard!!!


It was a different time, for sure.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I went to bed thinking i might sew today.. And then hon hon said the pool was ready to swim again. Had a bit of algae build up from all the storms.
> Sooooo.. Pool and then maybe sew lol.
> He ordered us a treadmill last night. I want to start going for walks i just want to be able to do it barefoot and in my pajamas ????


Sounds ideal, wish I had room for one. You'll soon get it into your routine!!


----------



## London Girl

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls and Jacky, thanks so much for the lovely card, I have no idea what the words mean cariad but I'm sure it's something nice!!

Lots of love to you and Nathan on this special day Rebecca, have a lovely day!!

I'm off to Deal and the White Cliffs of Dover for the day shortly, catch you all this evening!! xxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes girls and Jacky, thanks so much for the lovely card, I have no idea what the words mean cariad but I'm sure it's something nice!!
> 
> Lots of love to you and Nathan on this special day Rebecca, have a lovely day!!
> 
> I'm off to Deal and the White Cliffs of Dover for the day shortly, catch you all this evening!! xxxxxxx


Enjoy your birthday and remember to knit responsibly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes girls and Jacky, thanks so much for the lovely card, I have no idea what the words mean cariad but I'm sure it's something nice!!
> 
> Lots of love to you and Nathan on this special day Rebecca, have a lovely day!!
> 
> I'm off to Deal and the White Cliffs of Dover for the day shortly, catch you all this evening!! xxxxxxx


Enjoy your day out, perhaps you'll get lunch bought for you. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAREST JUNE
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EWE XXXXXXXXXXXXX


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAVE A WONDERFUL DAY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It's my 29th wedding anniversary today. DH and I had a lovely meal out at our little Italian place around the corner last night, a great way to spend a little bit of time


Happy anniversary to you and Nathan, have a wonderful day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your birthday and remember to knit responsibly.


That confused Mr P,only a knitter would undeerstand that. I love it.xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I took an antihistamine late last night and didn't wake up until nearly 10.30 this morning. Oops. Anyway I am awake today and I have to do a bit of felt making for a special project. Other than that not a lot planned for today. xx


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> It's my 29th wedding anniversary today. DH and I had a lovely meal out at our little Italian place around the corner last night, a great way to spend a little bit of time


Happy anniversary !❤


----------



## linkan

????Happy Birthday????
????June ????
Hope you have an amazing day
????Love you so much !????
????Xoxoxo????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's Wednesday and I'm up at Stephens. We've been to Toby for a car very. It was very nice. Nothing to complain about at all. Earlier on today sue and I went down to the town and mc & co had a sale on. I got three tops and sue got two.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the over 60's and won $2 and a box of crispy onions to go on my salads.
> 
> It's only two weeks until I'm on my way to see you all. , I'm going to catch up now.


That's great on the $2.00 win, every little bit helps! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I hope everything goes ok for you judi. Love xxx


Thanks Susan, it will all be fine - it helps to keep a positive attidude! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday sweet pea. From grandma xxx


From me also. xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAREST JUNE
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EWE XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAVE A WONDERFUL DAY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


You have such a beautiful voice ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> So school starts on the 13th for sweet pea.
> That means i won't have her on Monday's and Tuesdays after next week.
> ????????
> Maybe her mom will let me start having her on Fridays or Saturdays. Her dad has her on Sundays. She wants more time with him so badly, but he always finds an excuse for me to keep her.. I can't complain about the time i get with her i love it. But it breaks my heart for her that she wants him to spend time with her and he just doesn't.
> I got a new hat ! Keeps the sun of my face while I'm in the pool.. Sweet pea and i had a blast with pics when i got it.


Such fun photos! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> You have such a beautiful voice ????????????


Thank you Angela xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Sounds ideal, wish I had room for one. You'll soon get it into your routine!!


Having the room for my recumbent bike was a real problem in my tiny home. I needed to keep it in the office/craft room. If I put it out of sight it did not get used. Today I ordered a much smaller model that fits under the desk or chair. Seems to me it will accomplish the same thing without taking up any space. Actually this may be better as it can also be set on the desk and used to exercise the arms. We will see.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes girls and Jacky, thanks so much for the lovely card, I have no idea what the words mean cariad but I'm sure it's something nice!!
> 
> Lots of love to you and Nathan on this special day Rebecca, have a lovely day!!
> 
> I'm off to Deal and the White Cliffs of Dover for the day shortly, catch you all this evening!! xxxxxxx


 cariad - darling; sweetheart.


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> It's my 29th wedding anniversary today. DH and I had a lovely meal out at our little Italian place around the corner last night, a great way to spend a little bit of time


Congratulations of 29 years of wedded bliss. Nice you and hubby had a bit of a celebration to mark the day.
I found since I started thinking of and referring to Harold as Mr. Wonderful things became more blissful.


----------



## jinx

Special wishes to a special lady on her special day. Happy Birthday June and many more.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's my 29th wedding anniversary today. DH and I had a lovely meal out at our little Italian place around the corner last night, a great way to spend a little bit of time


Happy Anniversary to you and Nathan and congratulations! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, sunny Wales, trying to make myself move and do some hoovering and dusting, haven't succeeded yet, might just finish the hat I'm knitting first. Need to get tomorrow's dinner ready this afternoon as our viewer is coming at mid-day so need to have everything ready to heat up as soon as she's gone. Have a good Sunday, a day of peace and rest :sm23: :sm23: xx


I finally managed to get my bathroom cleaned and dusting and vacuuming done this past week. It was really getting bad, but when it was so hot out it was very difficult to get motivated. Felt good, though, to get it out of the way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes girls and Jacky, thanks so much for the lovely card, I have no idea what the words mean cariad but I'm sure it's something nice!!
> 
> Lots of love to you and Nathan on this special day Rebecca, have a lovely day!!
> 
> I'm off to Deal and the White Cliffs of Dover for the day shortly, catch you all this evening!! xxxxxxx


Have a fun day out! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I finally managed to get my bathroom cleaned and dusting and vacuuming done this past week. It was really getting bad, but when it was so hot out it was very difficult to get motivated. Felt good, though, to get it out of the way. xxxooo


Well done you, lawns cut yesterday, this afternoon while I was concocting a curry DH actually dusted down through. Actually when he puts his mind to it he does a better job than I do, just wish he would do it more often. Just the hoovering to do now, think I'll do that in the morning while waiting for the viewer, I'll have a few hours to spare. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Well it’s Sunday and I am home. We stayed an extra night because the gang wanted to go to a 1990âs disco party. I chose to stay in the caravan, knitting & enjoying a quiet time except for the music which was great. I havenât seen my grandsons so happy in ages, my DD really cheered up. She is even talking about going home?? Itâs very strange Looking out the window &not seeing the sea, we were right on the edge of the cliff, I loved watching all the boats, the sea was as blue as the Mediterranean! I have lots of catching up to do. BUT I must wish June a very happy birthday. Xx


Ice creams, again. They are sitting on a quilt I made for Claire before she was born, 39 years old, it’s gettng a little thin, wish I was.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Well it's Sunday and I am home. We stayed an extra night because the gang wanted to go to a 1990âs disco party. I chose to stay in the caravan, knitting & enjoying a quiet time except for the music which was great. I havenât seen my grandsons so happy in ages, my DD really cheered up. She is even talking about going home?? Itâs very strange Looking out the window &not seeing the sea, we were right on the edge of the cliff, I loved watching all the boats, the sea was as blue as the Mediterranean! I have lots of catching up to do. BUT I must wish June a very happy birthday. Xx
> 
> Ice creams, again. They are sitting on a quilt I made for Claire before she was born, 39 years old, it's gettng a little thin, wish I was.


Welcome home. Glad you had a good time. Lovely photo. Hows DDs foot? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Made 3 pieces of felt this morning with Bentley's help. Now sitting having a coffee.


----------



## LondonChris

Hereâs a pic of my boys sitting outside having ice creams. The quilt was made by me for Claire on our first family holiday & itâs been everywhere since!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you, lawns cut yesterday, this afternoon while I was concocting a curry DH actually dusted down through. Actually when he puts his mind to it he does a better job than I do, just wish he would do it more often. Just the hoovering to do now, think I'll do that in the morning while waiting for the viewer, I'll have a few hours to spare. xx


Good plan and we'll done gething him to do the dusting. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Welcome home. Glad you had a good time. Lovely photo. Hows DDs foot? Xx


Ditto from me, Chris. Great to see you back and glad you had a wonderful time away. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

The sea is a calming beautiful body. Glad you enjoyed it's beauty and calming effects.


LondonChris said:


> Well it's Sunday and I am home. We stayed an extra night because the gang wanted to go to a 1990âs disco party. I chose to stay in the caravan, knitting & enjoying a quiet time except for the music which was great. I havenât seen my grandsons so happy in ages, my DD really cheered up. She is even talking about going home?? Itâs very strange Looking out the window &not seeing the sea, we were right on the edge of the cliff, I loved watching all the boats, the sea was as blue as the Mediterranean! I have lots of catching up to do. BUT I must wish June a very happy birthday. Xx
> 
> Ice creams, again. They are sitting on a quilt I made for Claire before she was born, 39 years old, it's gettng a little thin, wish I was.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Made 3 pieces of felt this morning with Bentley's help. Now sitting having a coffee.


Your felted pieces are so beautiful. You are so tempting me to start felting. Alas, no. Most of my yarn is not wool and I do not need to start another collection.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your birthday and remember to knit responsibly.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Enjoy your day out, perhaps you'll get lunch bought for you. xxxx :sm16:


Best fish and chips ever in Deal! Now on the White Cliffs enjoying the view of France!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

We went halves!! To be fair, he used all his cash to pay the fridge man on Friday!!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Nathan and congratulations! xxxooo


Have a wonderful day! Do you have something special planned Rebecca. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Well it's Sunday and I am home. We stayed an extra night because the gang wanted to go to a 1990âs disco party. I chose to stay in the caravan, knitting & enjoying a quiet time except for the music which was great. I havenât seen my grandsons so happy in ages, my DD really cheered up. She is even talking about going home?? Itâs very strange Looking out the window &not seeing the sea, we were right on the edge of the cliff, I loved watching all the boats, the sea was as blue as the Mediterranean! I have lots of catching up to do. BUT I must wish June a very happy birthday. Xx
> 
> Ice creams, again. They are sitting on a quilt I made for Claire before she was born, 39 years old, it's gettng a little thin, wish I was.


Glad you all had a nice time, the GD's are cute! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Made 3 pieces of felt this morning with Bentley's help. Now sitting having a coffee.


Beautiful! Is that the Nuno felt?


----------



## Islander

Beautiful beach. What are the concrete markers?


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Is that a view that I would remember Lisa?!! Lovely spot!! xxxx


Yes it is the bridge that the train crossed while we were at the river!


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday dearest KP sister! ❤​ Pull out all the stops today! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

I should have given up growing carrots a long time ago... there's just something about this soil!


----------



## Islander

Good morning Lisa, is it hot today at your house? xox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> ????Happy Birthday????
> ????June ????
> Hope you have an amazing day
> ????Love you so much !????
> ????Xoxoxo????


This birthday message goes so well with your avatar... :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, sunny Wales, trying to make myself move and do some hoovering and dusting, haven't succeeded yet, might just finish the hat I'm knitting first. Need to get tomorrow's dinner ready this afternoon as our viewer is coming at mid-day so need to have everything ready to heat up as soon as she's gone. Have a good Sunday, a day of peace and rest :sm23: :sm23: xx


Wish I was as organized as you, good luck with the viewer. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I should have given up growing carrots a long time ago... there's just something about this soil!


Oh my! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens with a full tum after a BBQ.
> 
> I went out with Lynn yesterday for lunch. We went to Whitby and we had fish and chips. They were delicious.
> 
> I've got a problem. The chemists can't get hold of my tablets any more, so the doctor is going to have to put me on something else. This happened once before when we went to Lincoln. Can you remember. I'm going to be on them when I'm on my holidays. I don't like the thought of it. I can't do without my anti depressants but don't want to be an emotional wreck on my hols. I might be like a ware wolf in the night.....I'm really chewing about it. I have to ring them up on Monday. Hope you are all ok.....


This happens to us a lot out here, can they replace with a generic variety of the same med. Wishing you the best. No matter what those sister's will still love you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my! :sm16: xxxooo


yes, it's just too cute to eat haha! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Well it's Sunday and I am home. We stayed an extra night because the gang wanted to go to a 1990âs disco party. I chose to stay in the caravan, knitting & enjoying a quiet time except for the music which was great. I havenât seen my grandsons so happy in ages, my DD really cheered up. She is even talking about going home?? Itâs very strange Looking out the window &not seeing the sea, we were right on the edge of the cliff, I loved watching all the boats, the sea was as blue as the Mediterranean! I have lots of catching up to do. BUT I must wish June a very happy birthday. Xx
> 
> Ice creams, again. They are sitting on a quilt I made for Claire before she was born, 39 years old, it's gettng a little thin, wish I was.


Sounds as though you had a wonderful time and everyone is happy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Made 3 pieces of felt this morning with Bentley's help. Now sitting having a coffee.


Lovely felt, what's the plan for it. Bentley looks as though he's bored with it now. Your grass is bad, at least we have some green patches. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good plan and we'll done gething him to do the dusting. :sm24: xxxooo


It was a bit of a blow below the belt. Either I do the house or get his dinner ready for tomorrow, stomach won and he dusted. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Best fish and chips ever in Deal! Now on the White Cliffs enjoying the view of France!! xxxx


Wonderful you have a ton of bumble bees. Seems they are becoming rarer around here.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Best fish and chips ever in Deal! Now on the White Cliffs enjoying the view of France!! xxxx


Lovely photos, glad you had some fish and chips. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We went halves!! To be fair, he used all his cash to pay the fridge man on Friday!!


Sounds good. xxxx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Afternoon ladies. DH and I went to Standen (NT) today. It was a lovely time out. We found a bench in the shade to sit and eat our lunch from Mark's & Spencer, had a wander around the house which has a lovely homely feel to it, a sit on the terrace knitting and watching the world go by and a cream tea at a table outside in the shade.


Beautiful photo's Rebecca, I've never seen a spinning wheel with a double flyer before.. very cool! 
Clipped the painting so I can use it on my desk top. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Beautiful! Is that the Nuno felt?


No this is just ordinary felt. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> It was a bit of a blow below the belt. Either I do the house or get his dinner ready for tomorrow, stomach won and he dusted. xx :sm23: :sm23:


That's our girl! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is the bridge that the train crossed while we were at the river!


I thought it was, lovely picnic too. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I should have given up growing carrots a long time ago... there's just something about this soil!


Interesting growth but still edible I presume. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I should have given up growing carrots a long time ago... there's just something about this soil!


Is that just one carrot? How weird xxxx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your birthday and remember to knit responsibly.


Good one Jeanette! A few of us should have them.. speaking for myself of course! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That's our girl! xoxoxo


Yes I thought it was quick thinking on my part, still got the hoovering to do but can do that in the morning. xx :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely felt, what's the plan for it. Bentley looks as though he's bored with it now. Your grass is bad, at least we have some green patches. xx


Cutting up to make some pictures. Bentley was completely flaked out, didn't even move when I was throwing the water around. Yes grass ha completey given up at the moment, but it should recover ok. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Is that just one carrot? How weird xxxx


Just one freaky carrot. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

It's too hot here to do anything today and there are 100's of foreigner's in Youbou this weekend from the music festival down the road. The elk are hiding.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Wonderful you have a ton of bumble bees. Seems they are becoming rarer around here.


I noticed many more this year as well Jinx... that's a good sign! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAREST JUNE
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EWE XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXHAVE A WONDERFUL DAY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Thank you!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> ????Happy Birthday????
> ????June ????
> Hope you have an amazing day
> ????Love you so much !????
> ????Xoxoxo????


Thank you dear, I've had a very nice day!! Love you too darling!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Having the room for my recumbent bike was a real problem in my tiny home. I needed to keep it in the office/craft room. If I put it out of sight it did not get used. Today I ordered a much smaller model that fits under the desk or chair. Seems to me it will accomplish the same thing without taking up any space. Actually this may be better as it can also be set on the desk and used to exercise the arms. We will see.


Good luck with that!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> cariad - darling; sweetheart.


Quite right and about the only bit of Welsh I know except for a cwtch, which is a cuddle!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Congratulations of 29 years of wedded bliss. Nice you and hubby had a bit of a celebration to mark the day.
> I found since I started thinking of and referring to Harold as Mr. Wonderful things became more blissful.


It's all in the mind then!! I shall never think of your DH as Harold, he will forever be Mr Wonderful to me!! :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Special wishes to a special lady on her special day. Happy Birthday June and many more.


Thank you Judith, much appreciated! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I finally managed to get my bathroom cleaned and dusting and vacuuming done this past week. It was really getting bad, but when it was so hot out it was very difficult to get motivated. Felt good, though, to get it out of the way. xxxooo


Hard to get motivated to do that stuff when you know it's all coming down before too long!! I wouldn't bother!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you, lawns cut yesterday, this afternoon while I was concocting a curry DH actually dusted down through. Actually when he puts his mind to it he does a better job than I do, just wish he would do it more often. Just the hoovering to do now, think I'll do that in the morning while waiting for the viewer, I'll have a few hours to spare. xx


At least you will know it's all freshly done when they arrive! I really and truly hope that something happens for you soon, this is getting ridiculous!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Well it's Sunday and I am home. We stayed an extra night because the gang wanted to go to a 1990âs disco party. I chose to stay in the caravan, knitting & enjoying a quiet time except for the music which was great. I havenât seen my grandsons so happy in ages, my DD really cheered up. She is even talking about going home?? Itâs very strange Looking out the window &not seeing the sea, we were right on the edge of the cliff, I loved watching all the boats, the sea was as blue as the Mediterranean! I have lots of catching up to do. BUT I must wish June a very happy birthday. Xx
> 
> Ice creams, again. They are sitting on a quilt I made for Claire before she was born, 39 years old, it's gettng a little thin, wish I was.


You and me both kid!! You picked a lovely time to go and see the sea, as did I! Thanks for the birthday wishes, it's been a good one!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautiful beach. What are the concrete markers?


I think you may be looking at the pier or boardwalk? on the right hand side? It used to be lovely with a dance hall at the end but I don't think the structure is safe any more as the access gates were locked. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday dearest KP sister! ❤ Pull out all the stops today! xoxoxo


Thank you my lovely! I've driven a long way in my little red devil today so I've just had me an ice-cold beer!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> At least you will know it's all freshly done when they arrive! I really and truly hope that something happens for you soon, this is getting ridiculous!! xxxx


Totally agree, have lost all motivation in this house. The two interested have had offers on their houses but they were too low so still we wait. What I need is someone with cash and raring to go. xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> It's all in the mind then!! I shall never think of your DH as Harold, he will forever be Mr Wonderful to me!! :sm09: xx


 :sm02: Me too. He is a pretty good guy. He just came home bring ice cream and potato chips as he knows it is too hot to cook.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> :sm02: Me too. He is a pretty good guy. He just came home bring ice cream and potato chips as he knows it is too hot to cook.


Is that dinner? xx


----------



## jinx

Do you think it will not work? I do use the full size one.


London Girl said:


> Good luck with that!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I should have given up growing carrots a long time ago... there's just something about this soil!


Oo-er, freaky!!! xx :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely felt, what's the plan for it. Bentley looks as though he's bored with it now. Your grass is bad, at least we have some green patches. xx


My grass seems to be fine :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wonderful you have a ton of bumble bees. Seems they are becoming rarer around here.


...and here to and they are vital to our survival, of course. I am hoping the good summer with lots of flowers will help more survive.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos, glad you had some fish and chips. xxx


Cordon bleu fish and chips my dear!! The biggest and best piece of cod I have ever seen, in a crispy beer batter with very crisp real chips! You would have loved the complementary mackerel paté and warm granary rolls we were served while awaiting our lunch!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you think it will not work? I do use the full size one.


I hope so dear, I don't think anything would make me keep using it, I'm very lazy and would always find an excuse not to. You, on the other hand, are stronger and more determined than I!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> It's too hot here to do anything today and there are 100's of foreigner's in Youbou this weekend from the music festival down the road. The elk are hiding.


Dont blame the elk, that's a lot of people. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> My grass seems to be fine :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Beautiful xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> she has two twists round her right finger. That would slow me down. Elegant lady though. Lovely cat; reminds me of someone!


That would slow me down too, I just lay the yarn over my index finger and lightly catch it with my other three fingers against my palm!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My grass seems to be fine :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes girls and Jacky, thanks so much for the lovely card, I have no idea what the words mean cariad but I'm sure it's something nice!!
> 
> Lots of love to you and Nathan on this special day Rebecca, have a lovely day!!
> 
> I'm off to Deal and the White Cliffs of Dover for the day shortly, catch you all this evening!! xxxxxxx


Happy Birthday June ????????????!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I think you need a spare house!,,,,,,,


There is one down the road where they are supposed to be living, I've even been paying the rent. She says they are going home very soon.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I should have given up growing carrots a long time ago... there's just something about this soil!


I think those carrots are confused!


----------



## jinx

I am lazy and often thought I will do it later. Then I started knitting while I pedaled and that worked well for me. I was thinking this would get used a lot more as it would be right under my knitting/computer chair. We will see.


London Girl said:


> I hope so dear, I don't think anything would make me keep using it, I'm very lazy and would always find an excuse not to. You, on the other hand, are stronger and more determined than I!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Good morning Lisa, is it hot today at your house? xox


Yes it is 91F!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I thought it was, lovely picnic too. xxx


Yes and lovely company!


----------



## jinx

Sounds like the way I do it. Today I am crocheting and need to tension my yarn. Every time I pick up the yarn I have to stop and think how to wrap it around and which fingers get wrapped. Guess I have crocheted in a looonnnnggg time.


binkbrice said:


> That would slow me down too, I just lay the yarn over my index finger and lightly catch it with my other three fingers against my palm!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> My grass seems to be fine :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


I was thinking you only had the front yarn carpeted.


----------



## binkbrice

Happy anniversary Rebecca and Nathan hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Happy anniversary Rebecca and Nathan hope you enjoyed your day!


Thanks everyone for your wishes to DH and me. We've had a lovely day.


----------



## lifeline

June it sounds like you have had a lovely birthday, I'm glad xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It was a bit of a blow below the belt. Either I do the house or get his dinner ready for tomorrow, stomach won and he dusted. xx :sm23: :sm23:


You have to use whatever you can to get the job done! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> You have to use whatever you can to get the job done! :sm09: xxxooo


I'm not against using his weak points to get what I want, just chose my battles carefully. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Best fish and chips ever in Deal! Now on the White Cliffs enjoying the view of France!! xxxx


Great photos and glad the fish and chips were great, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hard to get motivated to do that stuff when you know it's all coming down before too long!! I wouldn't bother!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


That was the plan but it was getting a bit bad even by my very lax standards these days. :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My grass seems to be fine :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is 91F!


It's supposed to be 85F here today, warming up to 91F by Wednesday. Here we go again. :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not against using his weak points to get what I want, just chose my battles carefully. xx :sm09:


Good plan! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I think you may be looking at the pier or boardwalk? on the right hand side? It used to be lovely with a dance hall at the end but I don't think the structure is safe any more as the access gates were locked. xxxx


Grave yard? xxx


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I've got trouble for those three squirrels I have. As you all know I paid $40 for a garden container to keep my sacks of birdseed and nuts in. I'm sure I told you the squirrels have eaten a hole in it big enough for them to get in and help themselves to the nuts. I spend my day running out in the back yard shouting go away....well to be honest I shout shoo you buggers.....now I've bought two metal dustbins with metal lids...and I am adamant that I SHALL win the little Sods. Scuse my French. Failing that then I'll give up feeding them and the birds. Albert loved feeding them and I try to keep it up.


Readers digest says when the trash collectors go to the containers squirrels who have chewed into the container will jump out. I had critters eat the wiring in my car. Fellow told me when he opened his car hood the mice jumped out. He says the mice think a warm engine is a mobile home for them.i bought pads (from a tractor supply store) that keeps critters away and whip tied them in my engine but now the store doesn't sell them and they only last a few months.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> That first picture is just lovely. That hat looks very nice on you.


She's cute. You are too.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley getting ready for his 4th birthday tomorrow


Seems like yesterday you were choosing a name and your children suggested Benji and I suggested Bentley. He's darling.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Really enjoyed the afternoon tea and it was so lovely to get together with the girlies and have a good old natter!! They had to throw us out at four o'clock, we didn't realise they closed so early! They bought me a patio pot with a lovely red begonia inside, I hope I don't kill it too quickly!!! xxxx


You are a lovely group.


----------



## lifeline

Polly, I saw your post on the lifeline thread, so glad you found us. Next time you lose us, if you have one of us on your buddy list you can go to our posts and find us from there. It's lovely to see you back here


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Seems like yesterday you were choosing a name and your children suggested Benji and I suggested Bentley. He's darling.


You chose the perfect name. It suits him perfectly.


----------



## jinx

Nothing exciting happening in my little corner of the world at midnight. I really got my sleep schedule screwed up. That is okay as my time is my own.
Had a lovely afternoon yesterday. Flo came over to do the chores I find hard to do. She scrubbed the floors and washed down the cupboards in the kitchen and bathrooms. She would have accomplished more but we talked too much. She brought the carpet shampooer upstairs, but she ran out of time. She will do that on her next visit. Then washing windows is next on her list of things to do for grandma.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Wales but quite warm, Off to hoover down through soon when I can muster the energy. Then just wait for the viewer, paint a smile on my face and try to sell a house. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday June ????????????!


Thanks Lisa!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am lazy and often thought I will do it later. Then I started knitting while I pedaled and that worked well for me. I was thinking this would get used a lot more as it would be right under my knitting/computer chair. We will see.


Make it work for you !! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Make it work for you !! xxx


Good morning, what's it like being a year older? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was thinking you only had the front yarn carpeted.


We had the back done first after DH hurt his back and couldn't trim the edges. I had bad knees so couldn't do it either. We also had a 5 foot diameter 'fairy ring', like this one, in that little bit of grass and that would have meant a re-turf to get rid of it so we went for the fake stuff after seeing a friends transformed garden, never regretted it for a second!! Having the front done was a done deal after that!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> June it sounds like you have had a lovely birthday, I'm glad xxx


Sounds like we both had a really nice day!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sage advice my dear friend.


London Girl said:


> Make it work for you !! xxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> We had the back done first after DH hurt his back and couldn't trim the edges. I had bad knees so couldn't do it either. We also had a 5 foot diameter 'fairy ring', like this one, in that little bit of grass and that would have meant a re-turf to get rid of it so we went for the fake stuff after seeing a friends transformed garden, never regretted it for a second!! Having the front done was a done deal after that!


Thanks for the info. I do not know anyone over here that has that. It would be wonder for us as Mr. Wonderful struggles to get it done as he cannot breath when it is hot and humid. When does the yard need work? When it is hot and humid.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Grave yard? xxx


Haha, no, they were fence posts bleached by the sun and submerged in the undergrowth!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Seems like yesterday you were choosing a name and your children suggested Benji and I suggested Bentley. He's darling.


And it's your choice that stuck. Thanks Polly. Sending you love and hugs. xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Wales but quite warm, Off to hoover down through soon when I can muster the energy. Then just wait for the viewer, paint a smile on my face and try to sell a house. xx


Remember to use washable paint. Hoping today is the day you sell your house.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Readers digest says when the trash collectors go to the containers squirrels who have chewed into the container will jump out. I had critters eat the wiring in my car. Fellow told me when he opened his car hood the mice jumped out. He says the mice think a warm engine is a mobile home for them.i bought pads (from a tractor supply store) that keeps critters away and whip tied them in my engine but now the store doesn't sell them and they only last a few months.


Hi Polly, very good to see you, we've missed you!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Wales but quite warm, Off to hoover down through soon when I can muster the energy. Then just wait for the viewer, paint a smile on my face and try to sell a house. xx


Everything crosed again for you xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Nothing exciting happening in my little corner of the world at midnight. I really got my sleep schedule screwed up. That is okay as my time is my own.
> Had a lovely afternoon yesterday. Flo came over to do the chores I find hard to do. She scrubbed the floors and washed down the cupboards in the kitchen and bathrooms. She would have accomplished more but we talked too much. She brought the carpet shampooer upstairs, but she ran out of time. She will do that on her next visit. Then washing windows is next on her list of things to do for grandma.


How lovely your family sound but then I'm sure it's no more than you have earned!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Wales but quite warm, Off to hoover down through soon when I can muster the energy. Then just wait for the viewer, paint a smile on my face and try to sell a house. xx


Hope they turn out to be cash buyers with no chain!! It will sell itself when the right buyer walks through the door! And breathe.........! xxxx


----------



## jinx

It is 3:30 a.m. and Mr. Wonderful just got up. It is raining, thundering, and lightning. The noise woke him up. Now I have someone to talk to and will put off doing chores for the time being.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. For some reason Bentley had to sleep on my shoulder last nice, he was so snuggly.

This morning it's KnitWIts and Chaos here this morning as we don't have definitely meetings in August, people just drop in for a craft and coffee and of course natter.

Happy Monday everyone. Susan only 10 days to go. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, what's it like being a year older? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


We forgot to take our meds yesterday in all the excitement so this morning I have heartburn and mild palpitations!! Don't like being 69!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for the info. I do not know anyone over here that has that. It would be wonder for us as Mr. Wonderful struggles to get it done as he cannot breath when it is hot and humid. When does the yard need work? When it is hot and humid.


Exactly!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is 3:30 a.m. and Mr. Wonderful just got up. It is raining, thundering, and lightning. The noise woke him up. Now I have someone to talk to and will put off doing chores for the time being.


Enjoy the company!! It is hot, hot, hot here again today. It was just right down at the coast yesterday but no breeze here at all today :sm14: Thinking I will might Zumba a miss again today!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> We forgot to take our meds yesterday in all the excitement so this morning I have heartburn and mild palpitations!! Don't like being 69!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Sorry to hear that. You'll be better when you are 70 xxxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. For some reason Bentley had to sleep on my shoulder last nice, he was so snuggly.
> 
> This morning it's KnitWIts and Chaos here this morning as we don't have definitely meetings in August, people just drop in for a craft and coffee and of course natter.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Susan only 10 days to go. xxx


Morning. Happy Monday to you also. It sounds like a very pleasant way to spend the day.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> We forgot to take our meds yesterday in all the excitement so this morning I have heartburn and mild palpitations!! Don't like being 69!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


You are entering the golden years. All things just keep improving as you move forward. Please forgive me for not telling the truth.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> How lovely your family sound but then I'm sure it's no more than you have earned!! xxx


They are lovely most of the time. I focus on the good and try to avoid or ignore the not so good things.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Happy Monday to you also. It sounds like a very pleasant way to spend the day.


Apart from some ironing I must do this afternoon. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> You are entering the golden years. All things just keep improving as you move forward. Please forgive me for not telling the truth.


But it is true I'm much better now than when I was 69 xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We forgot to take our meds yesterday in all the excitement so this morning I have heartburn and mild palpitations!! Don't like being 69!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Just wait 'til next year. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Enjoy the company!! It is hot, hot, hot here again today. It was just right down at the coast yesterday but no breeze here at all today :sm14: Thinking I will might Zumba a miss again today!! xxxx


It's quite warm in the house here but cool and breezy outside. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that. You'll be better when you are 70 xxxxx


 :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> They are lovely most of the time. I focus on the good and try to avoid or ignore the not so good things.


I think we all do that!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are entering the golden years. All things just keep improving as you move forward. Please forgive me for not telling the truth.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, I went to Zumba and I'm glad I did, it was fun! However, a little warning light came on on the dashboard of my car yesterday which appeared to be a slice of a tyre. Looked it up and it said to check the pressures. Did that but the light still on so took the car in to the lovely tyre guy who said it is probably a puncture!!! I have no car now until this evening and will probably have a bill at the end of the day!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Wales but quite warm, Off to hoover down through soon when I can muster the energy. Then just wait for the viewer, paint a smile on my face and try to sell a house. xx


Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> My grass seems to be fine :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Funny that!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. Miserable faces here as we are not at the seaside, my little GS keeps saying he wants the caravan!
I seem to have a problem on here, not getting any notifications in my in box, anyone else suffering with the same problems or are you trying to get rid of me??????????????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Miserable faces here as we are not at the seaside, my little GS keeps saying he wants the caravan!
> I seem to have a problem on here, not getting any notifications in my in box, anyone else suffering with the same problems or are you trying to get rid of me??????????????????????????


Hi, Chris. You'll need to go back into your profile and re-click on the boxes to get the notifications.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I went to Zumba and I'm glad I did, it was fun! However, a little warning light came on on the dashboard of my car yesterday which appeared to be a slice of a tyre. Looked it up and it said to check the pressures. Did that but the light still on so took the car in to the lovely tyre guy who said it is probably a puncture!!! I have no car now until this evening and will probably have a bill at the end of the day!! xxxx


A good and bad sort of day so far then. Viewers been and gone, I wish we just sold houses to husbands, throw in a sit-on mower and they've almost got the cheque book out. We're on their short list but haven't sold their house yet but reckon it will go very quickly. They are from Tonbridge Wells. Now to wait for the feed-back. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Miserable faces here as we are not at the seaside, my little GS keeps saying he wants the caravan!
> I seem to have a problem on here, not getting any notifications in my in box, anyone else suffering with the same problems or are you trying to get rid of me??????????????????????????


Definitely not trying to get rid of you, we had this problem about a week ago but thought it was sorted now. xx


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi, Chris. You'll need to go back into your profile and re-click on the boxes to get the notifications.


Yes, if you have not re-clicked your receive e-mail box recently you need to do it now.
Funny thing this a.m. I received that e-mail. I am not signed up for it and do not want it. No problem just to delete it, but surprised I received it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, cloudy Wales but quite warm, Off to hoover down through soon when I can muster the energy. Then just wait for the viewer, paint a smile on my face and try to sell a house. xx


Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not against using his weak points to get what I want, just chose my battles carefully. xx :sm09:


That is how I got my last "adoptable" in the house... I let him name the cat and I knew he was going to stay for sure! You have to be cunning sometimes. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos and glad the fish and chips were great, too! :sm02: xxxooo


When it cools down Mr. J and I will head down to Salty's for fish and chips, the sister's posts about them have given me a craving! Is it smokey over your way at all Pam? I thought I got a little wff of it this morning. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That was the plan but it was getting a bit bad even by my very lax standards these days. :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


How are you doing with your packing? Hope all is going well. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Readers digest says when the trash collectors go to the containers squirrels who have chewed into the container will jump out. I had critters eat the wiring in my car. Fellow told me when he opened his car hood the mice jumped out. He says the mice think a warm engine is a mobile home for them.i bought pads (from a tractor supply store) that keeps critters away and whip tied them in my engine but now the store doesn't sell them and they only last a few months.


Hi Polly, so good to see you back! :sm02: The squirrels often eat on top of our engines and we do routine checks. We are surrounded by Maples and they love those whirly twirly helicopter seed things they produce.... they are real good fire starter!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> My grass seems to be fine :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Your garden is lovely and tidy... I have a raging jungle! :sm08:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hope they turn out to be cash buyers with no chain!! It will sell itself when the right buyer walks through the door! And breathe.........! xxxx


Miracles do happen! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> You are entering the golden years. All things just keep improving as you move forward. Please forgive me for not telling the truth.


Thank you for breaking us in gently. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, I went to Zumba and I'm glad I did, it was fun! However, a little warning light came on on the dashboard of my car yesterday which appeared to be a slice of a tyre. Looked it up and it said to check the pressures. Did that but the light still on so took the car in to the lovely tyre guy who said it is probably a puncture!!! I have no car now until this evening and will probably have a bill at the end of the day!! xxxx


I have Angela's car here while she is state side and move it a bit every week. The tire light came on and would n't go off. Turned out it had to be driven to remove the alert, it has something to do with the pressure in all the tires.... to high tech a vehicle for me I'm afraid! I'm not moving it again.

I hope your tyre is ok. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

One not cool cat. Temp over 30 again today


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> When it cools down Mr. J and I will head down to Salty's for fish and chips, the sister's posts about them have given me a craving! Is it smokey over your way at all Pam? I thought I got a little wff of it this morning. xoxoxo


Not here but I understand it's a bit smokey south of us. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> How are you doing with your packing? Hope all is going well. xoxoxo


Slowly, but it's coming get along. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Your garden is lovely and tidy... I have a raging jungle! :sm08:


So do I since I truly can't be bothered. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Miserable faces here as we are not at the seaside, my little GS keeps saying he wants the caravan!
> I seem to have a problem on here, not getting any notifications in my in box, anyone else suffering with the same problems or are you trying to get rid of me??????????????????????????


I think we're all suffering Chris, sometimes I get 'em, often, I don't!! Know how you feel about not being at the coast, it's definitely more pleasant in the heat there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A good and bad sort of day so far then. Viewers been and gone, I wish we just sold houses to husbands, throw in a sit-on mower and they've almost got the cheque book out. We're on their short list but haven't sold their house yet but reckon it will go very quickly. They are from Tonbridge Wells. Now to wait for the feed-back. xxxx


Everything crossed, as always!! Know what you means about the sit-on mower, boys and their toys!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Your garden is lovely and tidy... I have a raging jungle! :sm08:


But mine is teeny-weeny-tiny and is mostly fake grass!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have Angela's car here while she is state side and move it a bit every week. The tire light came on and would n't go off. Turned out it had to be driven to remove the alert, it has something to do with the pressure in all the tires.... to high tech a vehicle for me I'm afraid! I'm not moving it again.
> 
> I hope your tyre is ok. xoxo


It's fine now thanks, turned out that the pressure in all the tyres was really low, probably because it had hardly been driven in three years. You'd have thought that the garage that sold it to me would have checked that, huh?!! This is a bit high tech for me, compared with my old Fiesta but I expect I'll get used to it!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> One not cool cat. Temp over 30 again today


He must yearn to take that fur coat off!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> He must yearn to take that fur coat off!! xxxx


He's looking at the pond. DD says it over 38 where she is in France. X


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> But mine is teeny-weeny-tiny and is mostly fake grass!!! xxxx


But your is green!????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It's fine now thanks, turned out that the pressure in all the tyres was really low, probably because it had hardly been driven in three years. You'd have thought that the garage that sold it to me would have checked that, huh?!! This is a bit high tech for me, compared with my old Fiesta but I expect I'll get used to it!! :sm16: xxxx


I dont do high tech either xxxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> But your is green!????


I bet it would be purple if you had it:sm04: :sm22: :sm23: :sm08: :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I bet it would be purple if you had it:sm04: :sm22: :sm23: :sm08: :sm17:


Sounds good to me xxxxz


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an already sweltering London!! It's set to be 32'C again today, too much for me but I expect I'll be moaning soon enough when the temperatures _really_ drop!! I have the optician this morning and Mission Impossible at the cinema this afternoon. Air con in there, aaahhhh!!!!

Wondering if something has gone wrong on KP as I don't believe I am first on here today, so someone else get one here and let me know the system hasn't imploded!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an already sweltering London!! It's set to be 32'C again today, too much for me but I expect I'll be moaning soon enough when the temperatures _really_ drop!! I have the optician this morning and Mission Impossible at the cinema this afternoon. Air con in there, aaahhhh!!!!
> 
> Wondering if something has gone wrong on KP as I don't believe I am first on here today, so someone else get one here and let me know the system hasn't imploded!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxx


Good morning, I'm here, just a bit later this morning as I've been preparing a risotto ready for later. It has be very quiet on here overnight, perhaps everyone is getting a good night's sleep for once. Nothing planned for today, as usual, need to find something to knit. The weather is quite cool here and cloudy, no sun. Enjoy your film. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Beds stripped and stuff in the washing machine. Lovely book on dyeing with plants arrived today,, so I might have to send Mr P out into the garden to cut a few things down.

Started playing with my felt last night and have got a few ideas going, willl have another look at it when it gets too hot to do anything else. Temp set to rise again today. Forecasters say from Wednesday the weather may cool down a bit back to what it should be for this time of the year.

Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am finally here. Slept late today, it is 5 a.m. We are again rainy today. I would gladly take the heat if it came with the sunshine. Then again I should not complain about the rain as so many places are suffering from a terrible drought. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, I'm here, just a bit later this morning as I've been preparing a risotto ready for later. It has be very quiet on here overnight, perhaps everyone is getting a good night's sleep for once. Nothing planned for today, as usual, need to find something to knit. The weather is quite cool here and cloudy, no sun. Enjoy your film. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, I'm here, just a bit later this morning as I've been preparing a risotto ready for later. It has be very quiet on here overnight, perhaps everyone is getting a good night's sleep for once. Nothing planned for today, as usual, need to find something to knit. The weather is quite cool here and cloudy, no sun. Enjoy your film. xxxx


Hello!! Good to see someone here now!! The eye test was fine, vision slightly better if anything, but because I was very long-sighted before my laser op and because my mum had acute glaucoma, I have to go back for another test on Thursday to check if I need to be referred for further tests and 'drainage'!! Lovely and cool in the optician's but very hot outside!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Beds stripped and stuff in the washing machine. Lovely book on dyeing with plants arrived today,, so I might have to send Mr P out into the garden to cut a few things down.
> 
> Started playing with my felt last night and have got a few ideas going, willl have another look at it when it gets too hot to do anything else. Temp set to rise again today. Forecasters say from Wednesday the weather may cool down a bit back to what it should be for this time of the year.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday xxxx


Good morning, I'm looking forward to the temps dropping a bit! Enjoy your book! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am finally here. Slept late today, it is 5 a.m. We are again rainy today. I would gladly take the heat if it came with the sunshine. Then again I should not complain about the rain as so many places are suffering from a terrible drought.


Sorry you are sltill suffering the rain, I would happily take some from you for my garden, if I could!! Hope you enjoyed your lie-in!! xx


----------



## jinx

Hoping your tests reveal no problem. You sure would not want to mess around with glaucoma. Of course, we are lucky that nowadays it is treatable.


London Girl said:


> Hello!! Good to see someone here now!! The eye test was fine, vision slightly better if anything, but because I was very long-sighted before my laser op and because my mum had acute glaucoma, I have to go back for another test on Thursday to check if I need to be referred for further tests and 'drainage'!! Lovely and cool in the optician's but very hot outside!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EDT and 30'C (86'F). It just stopped raining but that didn't help the humidity. It's still in the 80% range as it has been all weekend.
The Sandcastle Contest was on in Cobourg. We had to park about 15 minutes walk away from the beach, the parking was that bad. We couldn't get near the beach, it was just too hot. We saw 2 sand sculptures and that was it. We did pick up some yarn from the sidewalk sale that had the main road closed. Sunday, we went to my sister's house to soak in her pool. Her water was 30'C/86'F and that felt cool compared to the air.
Yesterday was laundry day and it felt great to be in the basement where it was cooler. I did hang a few things on the line but it was so humid that they took forever to dry.
And I was on-call for work for the long weekend, and had beeps all weekend long.
This morning the TV is telling me that the highway is closed between here and work,so I'm going to have to find an alternate route.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hoping your tests reveal no problem. You sure would not want to mess around with glaucoma. Of course, we are lucky that nowadays it is treatable.


Yes indeed! I'm lucky that my optometrist is so on top of this stuff. I used to work with him at Specsavers before I retired, he could talk for England but from past experience, I know he knows his subject!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EDT and 30'C (86'F). It just stopped raining but that didn't help the humidity. It's still in the 80% range as it has been all weekend.
> The Sandcastle Contest was on in Cobourg. We had to park about 15 minutes walk away from the beach, the parking was that bad. We couldn't get near the beach, it was just too hot. We saw 2 sand sculptures and that was it. We did pick up some yarn from the sidewalk sale that had the main road closed. Sunday, we went to my sister's house to soak in her pool. Her water was 30'C/86'F and that felt cool compared to the air.
> Yesterday was laundry day and it felt great to be in the basement where it was cooler. I did hang a few things on the line but it was so humid that they took forever to dry.
> And I was on-call for work for the long weekend, and had beeps all weekend long.
> This morning the TV is telling me that the highway is closed between here and work,so I'm going to have to find an alternate route.


Good morning Nitzy! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hello!! Good to see someone here now!! The eye test was fine, vision slightly better if anything, but because I was very long-sighted before my laser op and because my mum had acute glaucoma, I have to go back for another test on Thursday to check if I need to be referred for further tests and 'drainage'!! Lovely and cool in the optician's but very hot outside!! xxxx


Mum's Stuart has glaucoma. He has medication for it, but unfortunately he can't take that medication with anything else, so his allergies have to suffer.
I've got one eye that keeps getting better vision and one that keeps getting worse. My optometrist said she was going to order additional tests if this trend continues.
I hope your test turn out fine.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am finally here. Slept late today, it is 5 a.m. We are again rainy today. I would gladly take the heat if it came with the sunshine. Then again I should not complain about the rain as so many places are suffering from a terrible drought.


We had a thunderstorm last evening with lots of wind but not much rain. It did rain again just as the sun was coming up but that only netted us less than 1/2" rain. 
The fellow next door was mowing his grass yesterday and there was dust blowing everywhere because the ground was so dry.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Beds stripped and stuff in the washing machine. Lovely book on dyeing with plants arrived today,, so I might have to send Mr P out into the garden to cut a few things down.
> 
> Started playing with my felt last night and have got a few ideas going, willl have another look at it when it gets too hot to do anything else. Temp set to rise again today. Forecasters say from Wednesday the weather may cool down a bit back to what it should be for this time of the year.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday xxxx


Good morning.
We've had more days above 30' this year, than any year since 1957. This week is supposed to be between 27'C and 29'C but the humidity will be high all week so it will feel like it's in the 30's.
I've thought of dying wool with tea. I like the beige tones. I wonder if rooiboos tea would make the wool reddish coloured?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, I'm here, just a bit later this morning as I've been preparing a risotto ready for later. It has be very quiet on here overnight, perhaps everyone is getting a good night's sleep for once. Nothing planned for today, as usual, need to find something to knit. The weather is quite cool here and cloudy, no sun. Enjoy your film. xxxx


The Cobourg and Peterborough yarn stores are having sales of all their summer cotton yarns and I haven't finished knitting my summer stuff yet. I'm not ready to start hats and mitts. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an already sweltering London!! It's set to be 32'C again today, too much for me but I expect I'll be moaning soon enough when the temperatures _really_ drop!! I have the optician this morning and Mission Impossible at the cinema this afternoon. Air con in there, aaahhhh!!!!
> 
> Wondering if something has gone wrong on KP as I don't believe I am first on here today, so someone else get one here and let me know the system hasn't imploded!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxx


Enjoy Mission Impossible. And REALLY enjoy the air conditioning.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> He must yearn to take that fur coat off!! xxxx


Noo. That fur insulates from the heat too. My brother's himalayan gets shaved in the summer because of all his mats and they have to keep him in the air conditioning when his hair is short or he will overheat. His little pink tongue hangs out and he pants.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's fine now thanks, turned out that the pressure in all the tyres was really low, probably because it had hardly been driven in three years. You'd have thought that the garage that sold it to me would have checked that, huh?!! This is a bit high tech for me, compared with my old Fiesta but I expect I'll get used to it!! :sm16: xxxx


I'm glad that I have an old car with minimal sensors. Although I did have a part fall off on the weekend. I made DD run back and pick it up. It was part of the heat shield under the car, I think?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> But mine is teeny-weeny-tiny and is mostly fake grass!!! xxxx


We have a patch beside the house and under the gate that won't grow grass because it is on the north side of the house and too dark. We've talked about putting in gravel, mulch or fake grass. After seeing your's, I'm favouring fake grass.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have Angela's car here while she is state side and move it a bit every week. The tire light came on and would n't go off. Turned out it had to be driven to remove the alert, it has something to do with the pressure in all the tires.... to high tech a vehicle for me I'm afraid! I'm not moving it again.
> 
> I hope your tyre is ok. xoxo


That car probably wants to go for a drive into town.
How long will Angela be leaving it with you?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hi Polly, so good to see you back! :sm02: The squirrels often eat on top of our engines and we do routine checks. We are surrounded by Maples and they love those whirly twirly helicopter seed things they produce.... they are real good fire starter!


I guess I'm lucky that the squirrels and chipmunks stay in the back yard, not the front of the house where the cars are parked.
I hope the fires stay away from you.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now. It's going to be a long ride into work today.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Nitzy! xxx


Good morning Londy!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello!! Good to see someone here now!! The eye test was fine, vision slightly better if anything, but because I was very long-sighted before my laser op and because my mum had acute glaucoma, I have to go back for another test on Thursday to check if I need to be referred for further tests and 'drainage'!! Lovely and cool in the optician's but very hot outside!! xxxx


Glad all went OK with your test, my Grandfather had glaucoma so they keep an eye (excuse the pun) on me as well. Could do with a bit more warmth here, no sun. Yesterday's viewers are non-starters, no mobile signal. Oh well it was a different excuse I suppose. Enjoy the rest of your day. xxxx


----------



## jinx

It is great when you know and trust your doctor. Often we get referred to specialist who we have never heard of before. I do a lot of checking online before going to a doctor I have been referred to.


London Girl said:


> Yes indeed! I'm lucky that my optometrist is so on top of this stuff. I used to work with him at Specsavers before I retired, he could talk for England but from past experience, I know he knows his subject!!


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's Stuart has glaucoma. He has medication for it, but unfortunately he can't take that medication with anything else, so his allergies have to suffer.
> I've got one eye that keeps getting better vision and one that keeps getting worse. My optometrist said she was going to order additional tests if this trend continues.
> I hope your test turn out fine.


I was surprised when my vision improved. I guess it is not that unusual. I have glasses but do not wear them as I feel I can see just as well without them.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> The Cobourg and Peterborough yarn stores are having sales of all their summer cotton yarns and I haven't finished knitting my summer stuff yet. I'm not ready to start hats and mitts. :sm17:


I have a ton of cotton, the cheap stuff used for dishcloths. I was able to buy cones for $1.00 at a thrift store. I would have to make 1,000 cloths to use it all. Yesterday I made a shopping bag with it. Yikes, crocheting really does use a ton more yarn than knitting. Thinking of making bags as part of Christmas presents to encourage others to stop using plastic.


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all. Just got back from our club, it was so busy & noisy. Decided to leave early as I was not feeling great, sleepless night last night. I know I shouldn’t moan but it would be good to be cool ???? ???? 
Thanks for the advice about KP, I’m going to try it now. Have a good day.see you later. X


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> I have a ton of cotton, the cheap stuff used for dishcloths. I was able to buy cones for $1.00 at a thrift store. I would have to make 1,000 cloths to use it all. Yesterday I made a shopping bag with it. Yikes, crocheting really does use a ton more yarn than knitting. Thinking of making bags as part of Christmas presents to encourage others to stop using plastic.


Good idea, what pattern do you use, thinking of making one?


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Good idea, what pattern do you use, thinking of making one?






I tried to delete the first fuzzy picture, do not know how. I was able to make this in a few hours and I am not a crocheter. It is larger than I like and will use a smaller hook and a smaller granny square to start. I used a nylon cord to make the handles as I know the cotton stretches.


----------



## jinx

If you hover over the upper right hand corner of the picture a square appears. Clicking on that takes you to pinterest ideas for the same type projects. I clicked on that and came up with a bag for sale for $35.00. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/111067183/hand-knitted-royal-blue-and-black


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJtLtpVxy64&list=PL5OEPoRsGG0qX5BaMdFsC0_Bu65oKRl3x&index=91&t=0s
> I tried to delete the first fuzzy picture, do not know how. I was able to make this in a few hours and I am not a crocheter. It is larger than I like and will use a smaller hook and a smaller granny square to start. I used a nylon cord to make the handles as I know the cotton stretches.


I think I should be able to manage, now to search my stash!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an already sweltering London!! It's set to be 32'C again today, too much for me but I expect I'll be moaning soon enough when the temperatures _really_ drop!! I have the optician this morning and Mission Impossible at the cinema this afternoon. Air con in there, aaahhhh!!!!
> 
> Wondering if something has gone wrong on KP as I don't believe I am first on here today, so someone else get one here and let me know the system hasn't imploded!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxx


We're supposed to get up around those temps here today, too, with it going to 92F tomorrow and Thursday and then down to 79F with showers possible on Friday. I'll be happy to see Friday!!! Enjoy your cool time at the movie! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EDT and 30'C (86'F). It just stopped raining but that didn't help the humidity. It's still in the 80% range as it has been all weekend.
> The Sandcastle Contest was on in Cobourg. We had to park about 15 minutes walk away from the beach, the parking was that bad. We couldn't get near the beach, it was just too hot. We saw 2 sand sculptures and that was it. We did pick up some yarn from the sidewalk sale that had the main road closed. Sunday, we went to my sister's house to soak in her pool. Her water was 30'C/86'F and that felt cool compared to the air.
> Yesterday was laundry day and it felt great to be in the basement where it was cooler. I did hang a few things on the line but it was so humid that they took forever to dry.
> And I was on-call for work for the long weekend, and had beeps all weekend long.
> This morning the TV is telling me that the highway is closed between here and work,so I'm going to have to find an alternate route.


Ugh -- that's a hot temp for that time of the day and the humidity sounds so uncomfortable! Stay safe as you travel to and from work today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning all. I'll be out early this morning to go the the LYS for the weekly Fiber Social. Always fun to see everyone and see what they're working on. Met a couple of friends for coffee yesterday morning. Sort of a busy week for me which is fine. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

So, I just wasted a lot of time looking for the cord for my camera. I used it this a.m. to take a picture of my bag. I want to show a picture of the bag full of 20 skeins of yarn. Cannot find the cord. I am anal-retentive about knowing where my things are and always putting them away immediately. In fact if I move something I leave a note saving where the new home is. Now where is that darn cord? Guess I have to completely clean this room top to bottom to find it.


----------



## binkbrice

I haven’t finished catching up yet but it’s all go here today s DD has to have a tooth pulled and then I need to get Michael’s lunches sorted because school starts tomorrow went to the school yesterday to meet his teacher and drop off his school supplies, I don’t know if I am ready for this or not guess I don’t have a choice though because it is here ready or not!!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I haven't finished catching up yet but it's all go here today s DD has to have a tooth pulled and then I need to get Michael's lunches sorted because school starts tomorrow went to the school yesterday to meet his teacher and drop off his school supplies, I don't know if I am ready for this or not guess I don't have a choice though because it is here ready or not!!


Good luck dealing with him being in school. Many years ago daughter started kindergarten. At 9 a.m. I was thinking the house was so quiet and went to turn on t.v. Then I realized the t.v. was on, the radio was playing, and I had a tape playing Elvis. Good thing she was only gone 2.5 hours.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> So, I just wasted a lot of time looking for the cord for my camera. I used it this a.m. to take a picture of my bag. I want to show a picture of the bag full of 20 skeins of yarn. Cannot find the cord. I am anal-retentive about knowing where my things are and always putting them away immediately. In fact if I move something I leave a note saving where the new home is. Now where is that darn cord? Guess I have to completely clean this room top to bottom to find it.


Have you looked round your neck? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EDT and 30'C (86'F). It just stopped raining but that didn't help the humidity. It's still in the 80% range as it has been all weekend.
> The Sandcastle Contest was on in Cobourg. We had to park about 15 minutes walk away from the beach, the parking was that bad. We couldn't get near the beach, it was just too hot. We saw 2 sand sculptures and that was it. We did pick up some yarn from the sidewalk sale that had the main road closed. Sunday, we went to my sister's house to soak in her pool. Her water was 30'C/86'F and that felt cool compared to the air.
> Yesterday was laundry day and it felt great to be in the basement where it was cooler. I did hang a few things on the line but it was so humid that they took forever to dry.
> And I was on-call for work for the long weekend, and had beeps all weekend long.
> This morning the TV is telling me that the highway is closed between here and work,so I'm going to have to find an alternate route.


There used to be a guy in Cornwall that did wonderful sand sculptures of reclining horses and occasionally,they can be seen in the tiny bit of sand on the South Bank of the Thames in London. What a shame it was just too hot to enjoy the day but if you got some yarn, at least it wasn't a total loss!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's Stuart has glaucoma. He has medication for it, but unfortunately he can't take that medication with anything else, so his allergies have to suffer.
> I've got one eye that keeps getting better vision and one that keeps getting worse. My optometrist said she was going to order additional tests if this trend continues.
> I hope your test turn out fine.


Thanks. My mum went up there for a routine checkup and the next thing, they were calling a taxi to take her to hospital, where she stayed for three days!!! Apparently, if they deem some interference necessary, they drill tiny drainage holes in the iris!! I would rather have that now than to risk losing some sight, as my mum did, in the future


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We had a thunderstorm last evening with lots of wind but not much rain. It did rain again just as the sun was coming up but that only netted us less than 1/2" rain.
> The fellow next door was mowing his grass yesterday and there was dust blowing everywhere because the ground was so dry.


I shouldn't think there was much to cut, he probably _was_ only churning up dust!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning.
> We've had more days above 30' this year, than any year since 1957. This week is supposed to be between 27'C and 29'C but the humidity will be high all week so it will feel like it's in the 30's.
> I've thought of dying wool with tea. I like the beige tones. I wonder if rooiboos tea would make the wool reddish coloured?


Maybe, interested to find out! It sounds like you are having the same weather as us, we are just waiting for a bit storm that is forecast for this evening, hoping that cools things down. It is clouding over already, so here's hoping!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy Mission Impossible. And REALLY enjoy the air conditioning.


I really did, thought it was great, 10/10!! The air conwas devine but it wasn't pleasant walking out into the street air afterwards!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Noo. That fur insulates from the heat too. My brother's himalayan gets shaved in the summer because of all his mats and they have to keep him in the air conditioning when his hair is short or he will overheat. His little pink tongue hangs out and he pants.


Awwww!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have a patch beside the house and under the gate that won't grow grass because it is on the north side of the house and too dark. We've talked about putting in gravel, mulch or fake grass. After seeing your's, I'm favouring fake grass.


I really cannot fault it, no maintenance at all, apart from a sweep twice a year, anything mucky just hoses off and it always looks good.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad all went OK with your test, my Grandfather had glaucoma so they keep an eye (excuse the pun) on me as well. Could do with a bit more warmth here, no sun. Yesterday's viewers are non-starters, no mobile signal. Oh well it was a different excuse I suppose. Enjoy the rest of your day. xxxx


Yes, certainly different, that's a shame, so sorry love. Can a mast not be installed somewhere on the land that would get a signal? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have a ton of cotton, the cheap stuff used for dishcloths. I was able to buy cones for $1.00 at a thrift store. I would have to make 1,000 cloths to use it all. Yesterday I made a shopping bag with it. Yikes, crocheting really does use a ton more yarn than knitting. Thinking of making bags as part of Christmas presents to encourage others to stop using plastic.


Good idea and that was a very nice bag!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. Just got back from our club, it was so busy & noisy. Decided to leave early as I was not feeling great, sleepless night last night. I know I shouldn't moan but it would be good to be cool ???? ????
> Thanks for the advice about KP, I'm going to try it now. Have a good day.see you later. X


It's gonna be cooler here tomorrow Chris - allegedly!!xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I haven't finished catching up yet but it's all go here today s DD has to have a tooth pulled and then I need to get Michael's lunches sorted because school starts tomorrow went to the school yesterday to meet his teacher and drop off his school supplies, I don't know if I am ready for this or not guess I don't have a choice though because it is here ready or not!!


Everything is going to be fine! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> So, I just wasted a lot of time looking for the cord for my camera. I used it this a.m. to take a picture of my bag. I want to show a picture of the bag full of 20 skeins of yarn. Cannot find the cord. I am anal-retentive about knowing where my things are and always putting them away immediately. In fact if I move something I leave a note saving where the new home is. Now where is that darn cord? Guess I have to completely clean this room top to bottom to find it.


Is it in your bag you were going to photo?


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you looked round your neck? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I found it! I took everything out the drawer. Then I saw it was right where it belonged. It is right next to the battery charger and I thought this cord was part of the battery charger cord. Oh well, the drawer is clean, neat, and tidy. I do find needles around my neck. This a.m. Granddaughter, Flo, sent a picture of a crochet hook in her hair that is a first for her.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> It's gonna be cooler here tomorrow Chris - allegedly!!xx


I hope so, I have felt terrible this afternoon. At least while I was away we had a sea breeze.


----------



## LondonChris

I’m up & running again.....


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Is it in your bag you were going to photo?


Good guess. I even made Mr. Wonderful bring the garbage bag back in as he took that out while I was searching. He was real pleased to do that silly chore for me, not.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I really cannot fault it, no maintenance at all, apart from a sweep twice a year, anything mucky just hoses off and it always looks good.


Did you get rid of the moss once and for all?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, certainly different, that's a shame, so sorry love. Can a mast not be installed somewhere on the land that would get a signal? xxxx


You would have thought so but no-one seems to have come up with one yet. xx xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I'm up & running again.....


Yay!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good guess. I even made Mr. Wonderful bring the garbage bag back in as he took that out while I was searching. He was real pleased to do that silly chore for me, not.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Did you get rid of the moss once and for all?


Hmmm, good question. You can still see some faint brownish patches if you look really hard but I think they make it look more natural :sm17: However, I suspect that when the damper weather returns, it will come back with a vengeance. I guess that's a downside but I'm sure there is a cure, if I could be bothered to find it!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I found it! I took everything out the drawer. Then I saw it was right where it belonged. It is right next to the battery charger and I thought this cord was part of the battery charger cord. Oh well, the drawer is clean, neat, and tidy. I do find needles around my neck. This a.m. Granddaughter, Flo, sent a picture of a crochet hook in her hair that is a first for her.


Nice bag xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I hope so, I have felt terrible this afternoon. At least while I was away we had a sea breeze.


Hope you feel better soon. Ive had a furry cat on my lap cos it rained xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Ive had a furry cat on my lap cos it rained xx


Honey, you need to remove the forward slash at the front of your FB link or it doesn't work! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> If you hover over the upper right hand corner of the picture a square appears. Clicking on that takes you to pinterest ideas for the same type projects. I clicked on that and came up with a bag for sale for $35.00.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/111067183/hand-knitted-royal-blue-and-black


That's crazy I wonder if they sell a lot at that price!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Good luck dealing with him being in school. Many years ago daughter started kindergarten. At 9 a.m. I was thinking the house was so quiet and went to turn on t.v. Then I realized the t.v. was on, the radio was playing, and I had a tape playing Elvis. Good thing she was only gone 2.5 hours.


They go all day now so he will be gin 6 1/2 hours!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Good guess. I even made Mr. Wonderful bring the garbage bag back in as he took that out while I was searching. He was real pleased to do that silly chore for me, not.


It's a great bag and glad you found your cord was right where it should be. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Honey, you need to remove the forward slash at the front of your FB link or it doesn't work! xxxx


Thanks I hadn't noticed it. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks I hadn't noticed it. xxx


Done it, hope it's ok now xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone, if anyone is out there, no notifications since last night are we being messed around again? It's cool and wet here, dinner all ready, knitting to hand and that's the day planned, have a better one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, if anyone is out there, no notifications since last night are we being messed around again? It's cool and wet here, dinner all ready, knitting to hand and that's the day planned, have a better one. xx


Morning Jacky, I'm only just up. FM playing up a bit, it is very quiet here today. Cooler here too and a bit of cloud. Enjoy your knitting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, the clouds are clearing and the sun is trying to come out. It is much cooler this morning but still in the 20s. It's Wednesday so it's supermarket and then fish and chips. I don't intend to do too much today as my joints are not brilliant so I might just have to look at some Youtube items on felting and do a little embroidery.

Today gs1 is 14, where have those years gone.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, I'm only just up. FM playing up a bit, it is very quiet here today. Cooler here too and a bit of cloud. Enjoy your knitting. xx


Morning Josephine, sorry the FM is playing up it's obviously missing your hectic life of the last few weeks. Nothing happening here except for the rain, it's crafty this weather, sunshine first thing to lure me out of bed, get downstairs and it start raining. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the clouds are clearing and the sun is trying to come out. It is much cooler this morning but still in the 20s. It's Wednesday so it's supermarket and then fish and chips. I don't intend to do too much today as my joints are not brilliant so I might just have to look at some Youtube items on felting and do a little embroidery.
> 
> Today gs1 is 14, where have those years gone.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Wishing your GS1 a very happy birthday and a brilliant year to follow!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yes, it is working fine now.


PurpleFi said:


> Done it, hope it's ok now xx


----------



## London Girl

A very good morning to you all from a lovely, much cooler, day in London!! Having a lazy morning, that really hot weather didn't do me any good at all but feeling better today so might pop out to see a friend for lunch later!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning Jacky. You are not alone. I am up and enjoying reruns of last nights news. No matter how many channels I have it seems there is nothing interesting to watch. My knitting is next to my chair and I will be struggling with it very soon.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, if anyone is out there, no notifications since last night are we being messed around again? It's cool and wet here, dinner all ready, knitting to hand and that's the day planned, have a better one. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, I'm only just up. FM playing up a bit, it is very quiet here today. Cooler here too and a bit of cloud. Enjoy your knitting. xx


Morning. Sorry about the FM flare up. Hoping your meds knock it out very quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wishing your GS1 a very happy birthday and a brilliant year to follow!! xxxx


Thanks, I've just sung at him on Whatsap. Just what he needed xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> A very good morning to you all from a lovely, much cooler, day in London!! Having a lazy morning, that really hot weather didn't do me any good at all but feeling better today so might pop out to see a friend for lunch later!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxx


Morning June. I also find the extreme heat just sucks the energy out ones body. Hope today is much better for you. Lunch with a friend can be very uplifting.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks, I've just sung at him on Whatsap. Just what he needed xxxx


I am sure he just loved it. Happy Birthday to him.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry about the FM flare up. Hoping your meds knock it out very quickly.


Thanks Jinx, trying not to take too may meds as they numb the pain and I continue to do things I shouldn't which makes it worse. So being very good and just not doing too much. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my dark little corner of the world. My excitement for today is getting a blood test. I am sure the car will pull into the parking lot at a thrift store or two. The last two crocheting projects were done with yarn from thrift stores. I never find any high quality yarns just peaches and creme and red heart. Now I am using Aunt Lydia's Rug Yarn also from the thrift store. Do they even make this any more? I have never experienced having a huge difference in the weight of yarn. I started with red and using a G hook. When I changed to yellow I could not work it with the G hook and finally changed to a H. It is another bag and I do not think the change will be noticeable. 
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx, trying not to take too may meds as they numb the pain and I continue to do things I shouldn't which makes it worse. So being very good and just not doing too much. xx


I understand. Hard to be idle when you are feeling numbed. I am trying to get a happy balance using gabapentin. It helps relieve the nerve pain, but causes side effects.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning June. I also find the extreme heat just sucks the energy out ones body. Hope today is much better for you. Lunch with a friend can be very uplifting.


Thanks dear, as long as chilli isn't on the menu!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx, trying not to take too may meds as they numb the pain and I continue to do things I shouldn't which makes it worse. So being very good and just not doing too much. xx


Hope you feel better very soon xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, as long as chilli isn't on the menu!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I did not think you ever had chili on your menu. It seems your meals are much more involved than that. I agree chili is a winter dish. Cold dark wet days demand a pot of chili.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my dark little corner of the world. My excitement for today is getting a blood test. I am sure the car will pull into the parking lot at a thrift store or two. The last two crocheting projects were done with yarn from thrift stores. I never find any high quality yarns just peaches and creme and red heart. Now I am using Aunt Lydia's Rug Yarn also from the thrift store. Do they even make this any more? I have never experienced having a huge difference in the weight of yarn. I started with red and using a G hook. When I changed to yellow I could not work it with the G hook and finally changed to a H. It is another bag and I do not think the change will be noticeable.
> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Very hard to find yarn in our charity (thrift) shops now, except for the haul I bagged a few weeks ago!! We had some in the shop where I work on Monday, don't know what it was but it was really harsh and the manager had priced it at £1.50 a skein. She'll be lucky to sell it at that price unless someone wants to knit scrubbies!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not think you ever had chili on your menu. It seems your meals are much more involved than that. I agree chili is a winter dish. Cold dark wet days demand a pot of chili.


Personally, I am a very simple cook - in more ways that one, especially in the summer. In the winter, the slow cooker (crock pot) is the star of the show most nights! I expect lunch to day will be a very nice salad with some of her DH's, usually delicious, home made cakes for dessert!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Jacky. You are not alone. I am up and enjoying reruns of last nights news. No matter how many channels I have it seems there is nothing interesting to watch. My knitting is next to my chair and I will be struggling with it very soon.


Morning jinx, yes everyone is beginning to wake up. My knitting is extremely boring at the moment, a two row scarf, waiting for inspiration to hit me and then might bash DH's credit card and order some yarn. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning jinx, yes everyone is beginning to wake up. My knitting is extremely boring at the moment, a two row scarf, waiting for inspiration to hit me and then might bash DH's credit card and order some yarn. xx :sm09:


My bins and boxes of items for donation are starting to take up too much room. The baby items are in need all year round. The hats, cowls, and mitts are not accepted at the centers until weather gets colder. My plan for today is to get that sorted. Of course, that has been my plan for the last several days. I decided it was time to start Christmas knitting. I am sure family and friends will be unthrilled with the shopping bags. Just hope they get in the habit of using them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> My bins and boxes of items for donation are starting to take up too much room. The baby items are in need all year round. The hats, cowls, and mitts are not accepted at the centers until weather gets colder. My plan for today is to get that sorted. Of course, that has been my plan for the last several days. I decided it was time to start Christmas knitting. I am sure family and friends will be unthrilled with the shopping bags. Just hope they get in the habit of using them.


Yes I should really go through all my finished stuff and see what I can donate and what I want to keep and maybe sell in the sometime in the future. The only trouble round here is finding somewhere to donate them to who will appreciate them a bit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I understand. Hard to be idle when you are feeling numbed. I am trying to get a happy balance using gabapentin. It helps relieve the nerve pain, but causes side effects.


I'm allergic to that, sends me in s spin. Found one of my felting books that I haven't read properly so will sit and read. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hope you feel better very soon xxxx


Thank you xxxx Enjoy your lunch xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I'm allergic to that, sends me in s spin. Found one of my felting books that I haven't read properly so will sit and read. Xxx


I am fortunate that I only suffer side effects from it not an allergy. I am taking a very minimal amount and find it very helpful.
At the end of the day I could not walk unaided to bed. During the night at the first sign of needing to get up I had to move as quickly as I could to walk 3 feet to the bathroom. I knew that soon I would have to be waking Mr. Wonderful to help me. So, I finally broke down and tried it. Now I can walk unaided 24/7. I can tell my body is getting use to the med as side effects are less bothersome. Hoping to increase dose so the pain goes away. For right now I am happy for the relief it has brought me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:29 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It's overcast right now. A storm got caught over Toronto last night and poured. They have blackouts and flooding in several places. People had to be rescued from flooded cars and elevators! The subway is not running in several locations as subway tunnels are pumped out. Union Station had a river running through it's lower level. Man hole covers were being lifted off because of the force of the water.
We got a sprinkle.
Yesterday it took all day to get the rolled over truck off the highway. They had to call in a 2nd heavy lifter tow truck. The problem was that the truck had rolled over in the construction zone and the temporary concrete barriers were making it difficult to get the truck back on its wheels. I managed to get around that problem and the other problems that resulted from the backups. 
We're still having beeps at work. I'm going to try a work around today to see if that works.
Happy National Cat Day. Hug a kitty today.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am fortunate that I only suffer side effects from it not an allergy. I am taking a very minimal amount and find it very helpful.
> At the end of the day I could not walk unaided to bed. During the night at the first sign of needing to get up I had to move as quickly as I could to walk 3 feet to the bathroom. I knew that soon I would have to be waking Mr. Wonderful to help me. So, I finally broke down and tried it. Now I can walk unaided 24/7. I can tell my body is getting use to the med as side effects are less bothersome. Hoping to increase dose so the pain goes away. For right now I am happy for the relief it has brought me.


I'm glad that it is working for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I'm allergic to that, sends me in s spin. Found one of my felting books that I haven't read properly so will sit and read. Xxx


That sounds like a good idea. I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I should really go through all my finished stuff and see what I can donate and what I want to keep and maybe sell in the sometime in the future. The only trouble round here is finding somewhere to donate them to who will appreciate them a bit. xx


There is a donation box at both my LYSs. And the Cobourg one has yarn sitting beside the donation box for anyone who wants to make something for donation. In September, the Cobourg LYS is going to be making comfort dolls for donation. (Look up Izzy dolls on Ravelry. My Ravelry is not loading at the moment.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning jinx, yes everyone is beginning to wake up. My knitting is extremely boring at the moment, a two row scarf, waiting for inspiration to hit me and then might bash DH's credit card and order some yarn. xx :sm09:


I am unknitting again. I had to take back 12 rows of my cardigan, as I was merrily knitting along on what I had memorized instead of what the pattern said. But I did get to watch TV while I was knitting and unknitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Personally, I am a very simple cook - in more ways that one, especially in the summer. In the winter, the slow cooker (crock pot) is the star of the show most nights! I expect lunch to day will be a very nice salad with some of her DH's, usually delicious, home made cakes for dessert!!


I like salads in the summer because in the winter it becomes too expensive to make lettuce salads. I won't pay over $3 CAD for a head of iceburg lettuce.
I like using my smoker in the summer. I can use it all year round as it is stored in the garage when I'm not using it and I just have to open the garage door to let the smoke out. But it's not as fun to have to put on boots and winter coat to check if the meat is done.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Very hard to find yarn in our charity (thrift) shops now, except for the haul I bagged a few weeks ago!! We had some in the shop where I work on Monday, don't know what it was but it was really harsh and the manager had priced it at £1.50 a skein. She'll be lucky to sell it at that price unless someone wants to knit scrubbies!!!


Any yarn in the thrift stores here, go right away. I have seen knitting needles and crochet hooks, and even have seen a skeiner and spinning wheel.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am fortunate that I only suffer side effects from it not an allergy. I am taking a very minimal amount and find it very helpful.
> At the end of the day I could not walk unaided to bed. During the night at the first sign of needing to get up I had to move as quickly as I could to walk 3 feet to the bathroom. I knew that soon I would have to be waking Mr. Wonderful to help me. So, I finally broke down and tried it. Now I can walk unaided 24/7. I can tell my body is getting use to the med as side effects are less bothersome. Hoping to increase dose so the pain goes away. For right now I am happy for the relief it has brought me.


Thats good. My mobility is not a problem atm. Juat tryi g to keep everything working????xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I did not think you ever had chili on your menu. It seems your meals are much more involved than that. I agree chili is a winter dish. Cold dark wet days demand a pot of chili.


My mum loves bland chili. I basically tastes like a meat spaghetti sauce with some beans thrown in. DD and I like some spice.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my dark little corner of the world. My excitement for today is getting a blood test. I am sure the car will pull into the parking lot at a thrift store or two. The last two crocheting projects were done with yarn from thrift stores. I never find any high quality yarns just peaches and creme and red heart. Now I am using Aunt Lydia's Rug Yarn also from the thrift store. Do they even make this any more? I have never experienced having a huge difference in the weight of yarn. I started with red and using a G hook. When I changed to yellow I could not work it with the G hook and finally changed to a H. It is another bag and I do not think the change will be noticeable.
> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


I've noticed the same thing with Caron yarn since Spinrite bought the company. Different colours are different weights of yarn.
I hope the blood test isn't too painful and that you find lots of yarn in the thrift stores as a reward.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just noticed what time it is. I need to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just noticed what time it is. I need to go.
> Everyone have a great day.


BINS!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:29 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). It's overcast right now. A storm got caught over Toronto last night and poured. They have blackouts and flooding in several places. People had to be rescued from flooded cars and elevators! The subway is not running in several locations as subway tunnels are pumped out. Union Station had a river running through it's lower level. Man hole covers were being lifted off because of the force of the water.
> We got a sprinkle.
> Yesterday it took all day to get the rolled over truck off the highway. They had to call in a 2nd heavy lifter tow truck. The problem was that the truck had rolled over in the construction zone and the temporary concrete barriers were making it difficult to get the truck back on its wheels. I managed to get around that problem and the other problems that resulted from the backups.
> We're still having beeps at work. I'm going to try a work around today to see if that works.
> Happy National Cat Day. Hug a kitty today.


Morning. It sounds like mother nature was not nice to Toronto yesterday. That is awful damage the water has caused.
Hope things are cleaned up today.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Any yarn in the thrift stores here, go right away. I have seen knitting needles and crochet hooks, and even have seen a skeiner and spinning wheel.


There is always a vase of straight needles at the store and maybe a crochet hook or two. Only once did I see a circular needle. That was a boye priced high and it stayed there for months.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I've noticed the same thing with Caron yarn since Spinrite bought the company. Different colours are different weights of yarn.
> I hope the blood test isn't too painful and that you find lots of yarn in the thrift stores as a reward.


This yarn is crazy. I started with red and a G hook, went to yellow and a H hook. Now using orange and could use a smaller hook. I am sure this yarn is very old. The stamped price is $0.45. OMGoodness, I just looked at Amazon and a skein is for sale at $9.99. Here I am wasting it on a shopping bag. 
The blood test is no big deal. I insist of a certain phlebotomist and she gets it on the first try.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> This yarn is crazy. I started with red and a G hook, went to yellow and a H hook. Now using orange and could use a smaller hook. I am sure this yarn is very old. The stamped price is $0.45. OMGoodness, I just looked at Amazon and a skein is for sale at $9.99. Here I am wasting it on a shopping bag.
> The blood test is no big deal. I insist of a certain phlebotomist and she gets it on the first try.


Are you one of us who is reluctant to give up your blood, they have awful problems getting me to part with mine. xx :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you one of us who is reluctant to give up your blood, they have awful problems getting me to part with mine. xx :sm15:


I am very extremely over weight. The only thing small on me is my veins. I use to have to draw blood or start i.v.'s on patients with tiny veins like I have. I know how difficult it can be and I am patient with them.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, if anyone is out there, no notifications since last night are we being messed around again? It's cool and wet here, dinner all ready, knitting to hand and that's the day planned, have a better one. xx


I didn't get any notifications either so checked back late in the day, and no one had been on! We all went quiet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, I'm only just up. FM playing up a bit, it is very quiet here today. Cooler here too and a bit of cloud. Enjoy your knitting. xx


Sending very gentle and healing hugs to you! I hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the clouds are clearing and the sun is trying to come out. It is much cooler this morning but still in the 20s. It's Wednesday so it's supermarket and then fish and chips. I don't intend to do too much today as my joints are not brilliant so I might just have to look at some Youtube items on felting and do a little embroidery.
> 
> Today gs1 is 14, where have those years gone.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


A very happy birthday to your GS1! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am fortunate that I only suffer side effects from it not an allergy. I am taking a very minimal amount and find it very helpful.
> At the end of the day I could not walk unaided to bed. During the night at the first sign of needing to get up I had to move as quickly as I could to walk 3 feet to the bathroom. I knew that soon I would have to be waking Mr. Wonderful to help me. So, I finally broke down and tried it. Now I can walk unaided 24/7. I can tell my body is getting use to the med as side effects are less bothersome. Hoping to increase dose so the pain goes away. For right now I am happy for the relief it has brought me.


That's great you've been able to get relief from it! Definitely helping your quality of life. Hope it continues to improve. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Sending very gentle and healing hugs to you! I hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


Thanks Pam xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I hope you're feeling better soon.


Thanks Mav xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Been shopping and also went to garden centre and bought 2 dresses in the sale. Now home and sm stuffed with fish and chips. Not moving for the rest of the day xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There is always a vase of straight needles at the store and maybe a crochet hook or two. Only once did I see a circular needle. That was a boye priced high and it stayed there for months.


Yes, that is the same here, same old vase, same old needles!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This yarn is crazy. I started with red and a G hook, went to yellow and a H hook. Now using orange and could use a smaller hook. I am sure this yarn is very old. The stamped price is $0.45. OMGoodness, I just looked at Amazon and a skein is for sale at $9.99. Here I am wasting it on a shopping bag.
> The blood test is no big deal. I insist of a certain phlebotomist and she gets it on the first try.


AT 45 cents, you'll have the classiest bag in town!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, good question. You can still see some faint brownish patches if you look really hard but I think they make it look more natural :sm17: However, I suspect that when the damper weather returns, it will come back with a vengeance. I guess that's a downside but I'm sure there is a cure, if I could be bothered to find it!!


Paint & a brush!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the clouds are clearing and the sun is trying to come out. It is much cooler this morning but still in the 20s. It's Wednesday so it's supermarket and then fish and chips. I don't intend to do too much today as my joints are not brilliant so I might just have to look at some Youtube items on felting and do a little embroidery.
> 
> Today gs1 is 14, where have those years gone.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy birthday to gs1, how time flies. Sorry your FM is acting up, perhaps it's the weather changing? I can forecast rain with my arthritis. It let us down as we got just enough to get our path damp. Our car looks like it's been in a cement factory, dirty rain!


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> I understand. Hard to be idle when you are feeling numbed. I am trying to get a happy balance using gabapentin. It helps relieve the nerve pain, but causes side effects.


I was prescribed that, had bad side effects so that has been stopped


----------



## LondonChris

Hi, been out with claire & her family’s lyntoday. Got everything organised, got 6 in car plus my scooter. As we got there, Pollhill garden Center, MrB said you do have your key? NO! So poor claire & her partner had to push me I needed a wheelchair.

Had a scare last nights got, Felix who is 2 fell down 2 stairs & hurt his head. He passed out so I called the emergency number, a paramedic arrived in minutes, he was concerned because we couldn’t wake him up. After lots of checks an ambulance arrived, with lights flashing. He would have left bed it if he had been conscious. He had test & at midnight he was allowed home. MrB said he was charging around the room there, he loved I. As nobody had eaten they got some McDonalds. I came in The room & said, where had he been & I was told that he had been to McDnalds, I don’t think he was traumatised by his hospital visit.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi, been out with claire & her family's lyntoday. Got everything organised, got 6 in car plus my scooter. As we got there, Pollhill garden Center, MrB said you do have your key? NO! So poor claire & her partner had to push me I needed a wheelchair.
> 
> Had a scare last nights got, Felix who is 2 fell down 2 stairs & hurt his head. He passed out so I called the emergency number, a paramedic arrived in minutes, he was concerned because we couldn't wake him up. After lots of checks an ambulance arrived, with lights flashing. He would have left bed it if he had been conscious. He had test & at midnight he was allowed home. MrB said he was charging around the room there, he loved I. As nobody had eaten they got some McDonalds. I came in The room & said, where had he been & I was told that he had been to McDnalds, I don't think he was traumatised by his hospital visit.


Pleased he's OK, trust kids to get their priorities right. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, it's nice to be here. I'm at Stephens. I never went to the over 60's because it was cancelled. The lady who runs it had no power at home so she couldn't get a shower and didn't want to come sweaty. Well....does she not know what a wet wipe can do, and we would have willingly sprayed air freshener, just so as we could have bingo...I think it was a lame excuse. Just saying.

It's a week tomorrow that I shall be travelling to Josephine's. So I'll not be going to Stephens. I think I travel for about 5 hours by train. I'll check my times up this weekend. 

I know I've got other things to tell you but I can't remember. You may notice when I see you all that I'm still knitting the waistcoat I was knitting when I saw you all in May.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased he's OK, trust kids to get their priorities right. xx


Ditto from me, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

It will be Alberts birthday on Sunday. He'd have been 72. I'll give his photo a smile and take some flowers for him. I'll spend the morning with the family. We are doing alright I think. We all have our moments.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It will be Alberts birthday on Sunday. He'd have been 72. I'll give his photo a smile and take some flowers for him. I'll spend the morning with the family. We are doing alright I think. We all have our moments.


I shall sing Happy Birthday so you can all hear.xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Well it's Sunday and I am home. We stayed an extra night because the gang wanted to go to a 1990âs disco party. I chose to stay in the caravan, knitting & enjoying a quiet time except for the music which was great. I havenât seen my grandsons so happy in ages, my DD really cheered up. She is even talking about going home?? Itâs very strange Looking out the window &not seeing the sea, we were right on the edge of the cliff, I loved watching all the boats, the sea was as blue as the Mediterranean! I have lots of catching up to do. BUT I must wish June a very happy birthday. Xx
> 
> Ice creams, again. They are sitting on a quilt I made for Claire before she was born, 39 years old, it's gettng a little thin, wish I was.


Glad you had a great time Chris. You needed a break a swell as everyone else. Don't you ever think you don't. You are just as important. See you soon?


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> You are a lovely group.


Now jolly....what you mean is, WE are a lovely group. You are one of us, a very important one of us, and always will be.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Miserable faces here as we are not at the seaside, my little GS keeps saying he wants the caravan!
> I seem to have a problem on here, not getting any notifications in my in box, anyone else suffering with the same problems or are you trying to get rid of me??????????????????????????


NEVER NEVER NEVER


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Beds stripped and stuff in the washing machine. Lovely book on dyeing with plants arrived today,, so I might have to send Mr P out into the garden to cut a few things down.
> 
> Started playing with my felt last night and have got a few ideas going, willl have another look at it when it gets too hot to do anything else. Temp set to rise again today. Forecasters say from Wednesday the weather may cool down a bit back to what it should be for this time of the year.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday xxxx


It will rain next week, you just see if it does. I'm still coming dressed for summer


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It will rain next week, you just see if it does. I'm still coming dressed for summer


Don't care about the weather we will have fun xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Don't care about the weather we will have fun xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Hi Pam, wish you could be with us. Jyat looked at the weather forecast and it looks go for when Susan is here. Anything on your move yet?xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, wish you could be with us. Jyat looked at the weather forecast and it looks go for when Susan is here. Anything on your move yet?xxx


Me, too, Josephine! :sm02: great you'llc have good weather for Susan's visit. :sm01: The appraisal that our attorneys hado done has now been finalized and submitted by the attorneys today with our counter offer. It's a good amount more -- and we expect they won't go with that much more, but hopefully somewhere in the middle (or better) of their June revised offer and our couster offer today. Fingers crossed. We hope they move more quickly in getting back to us than they have been. :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Josephine! :sm02: great you'llc have good weather for Susan's visit. :sm01: The appraisal that our attorneys hado done has now been finalized and submitted by the attorneys today with our counter offer. It's a good amount more -- and we expect they won't go with that much more, but hopefully somewhere in the middle (or better) of their June revised offer and our couster offer today. Fingers crossed. We hope they move more quickly in getting back to us than they have been. :sm16:


Fingers and everything else crossed. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Fingers and everything else crossed. Xxxx


Thank you! The support of you and all our Connections sisters is so much appreciated. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Josephine! :sm02: great you'llc have good weather for Susan's visit. :sm01: The appraisal that our attorneys hado done has now been finalized and submitted by the attorneys today with our counter offer. It's a good amount more -- and we expect they won't go with that much more, but hopefully somewhere in the middle (or better) of their June revised offer and our couster offer today. Fingers crossed. We hope they move more quickly in getting back to us than they have been. :sm16:


Hope they get back to you quickly with a good offer.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hope they get back to you quickly with a good offer.


Thanks, jinx. That would be the best news we could get. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Josephine! :sm02: great you'llc have good weather for Susan's visit. :sm01: The appraisal that our attorneys hado done has now been finalized and submitted by the attorneys today with our counter offer. It's a good amount more -- and we expect they won't go with that much more, but hopefully somewhere in the middle (or better) of their June revised offer and our couster offer today. Fingers crossed. We hope they move more quickly in getting back to us than they have been. :sm16:


????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Spent the day making bags at Lisa's. Or copying a bag we liked lol. 
Harry potter bags ! 
It was fun.. Im going back tomorrow to do more while Mr.George is out of town. Spending time with my sister. ????
I'm thoroughly exhausted now though and it's 1am so nighty night y'all
Love and hugs everyone !

We'll post pics later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, still playing the waiting game so will get on with my boring scarf. Might pay a visit to the yarn shop when we go shopping tomorrow but need to get inspired first. Back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Spent the day making bags at Lisa's. Or copying a bag we liked lol.
> Harry potter bags !
> It was fun.. Im going back tomorrow to do more while Mr.George is out of town. Spending time with my sister. ????
> I'm thoroughly exhausted now though and it's 1am so nighty night y'all
> Love and hugs everyone !
> 
> We'll post pics later.


Sounds like fun. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, still playing the waiting game so will get on with my boring scarf. Might pay a visit to the yarn shop when we go shopping tomorrow but need to get inspired first. Back later. xx


It's grey here and been raining. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It's grey here and been raining. Xx


That makes a change, it's clouding over a bit and a lot cooler but no rain yet. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, still playing the waiting game so will get on with my boring scarf. Might pay a visit to the yarn shop when we go shopping tomorrow but need to get inspired first. Back later. xx


Morning. Hoping you get inspired and find a ton of beautiful squishy yarn to buy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping you get inspired and find a ton of beautiful squishy yarn to buy.


Just been through some of my patterns and found a baby blanket and 2 cardigans to do, so off the the yarn shop tomorrow to squish. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from rainy Surrey, not that I am complaining it's just what the garden needs. Nothing much planned for toay, although I have to get ready for a masterclass I am attending next Tuesday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Just been through some of my patterns and found a baby blanket and 2 cardigans to do, so off the the yarn shop tomorrow to squish. xx


Have fun squishing. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Have fun squishing. xxx


Oh I will and purchasing, even better if I can get DH to pay for it. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, not that I am complaining it's just what the garden needs. Nothing much planned for toay, although I have to get ready for a masterclass I am attending next Tuesday.


Morning. Hope you are feeling fantastic today.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you are feeling fantastic today.


Thanks Jinx, I'm getting there. xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Paint & a brush!


 :sm23: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I will and purchasing, even better if I can get DH to pay for it. xx :sm09:


Even better xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. We are so fortunate. Yesterday my great grands father brought over a wind chime he had restrung for us. The wind chime was a present 14 years ago and irreplaceable. He then cleaned out the gutters, trimmed trees, and did other yard work. He is a fantastic person to help us out even though he is no longer married to our granddaughter.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi, been out with claire & her family's lyntoday. Got everything organised, got 6 in car plus my scooter. As we got there, Pollhill garden Center, MrB said you do have your key? NO! So poor claire & her partner had to push me I needed a wheelchair.
> 
> Had a scare last nights got, Felix who is 2 fell down 2 stairs & hurt his head. He passed out so I called the emergency number, a paramedic arrived in minutes, he was concerned because we couldn't wake him up. After lots of checks an ambulance arrived, with lights flashing. He would have left bed it if he had been conscious. He had test & at midnight he was allowed home. MrB said he was charging around the room there, he loved I. As nobody had eaten they got some McDonalds. I came in The room & said, where had he been & I was told that he had been to McDnalds, I don't think he was traumatised by his hospital visit.


Ooh, scary, I hope he continues to be ok. Boys!!!! :sm16: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Josephine! :sm02: great you'llc have good weather for Susan's visit. :sm01: The appraisal that our attorneys hado done has now been finalized and submitted by the attorneys today with our counter offer. It's a good amount more -- and we expect they won't go with that much more, but hopefully somewhere in the middle (or better) of their June revised offer and our couster offer today. Fingers crossed. We hope they move more quickly in getting back to us than they have been. :sm16:


Yes indeed, everything crossed, as always sweetie, looks like your mini-nightmare is coming to an end!! xxxx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Ooh, scary, I hope he continues to be ok. Boys!!!! :sm16: :sm09: xxx


How is Felix today? Glad he was completely checked out and found to be okay.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We are so fortunate. Yesterday my great grands father brought over a wind chime he had restrung for us. The wind chime was a present 14 years ago and irreplaceable. He then cleaned out the gutters, trimmed trees, and did other yard work. He is a fantastic person to help us out even though he is no longer married to our grand daughter.


He sounds great but he wouldn't do it if he didn't think you were also fantastic people!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

A quick turnaround between the optician visit and going to meet my lovely DD in London for....I don't really know, a lovely surprise, I expect!

The verdict from the test at the opticians was that the angles in my eye are not good, one is 8 degrees and the other 11, they should be 30!! He has referred me to the local hospital to see if they agree that I need treatment on 4th September, we shall see. Here is a picture to illustrate the problem. The left side is what it should look like, the right side is probably what mine looks like!!

Gotta go, catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We are so fortunate. Yesterday my great grands father brought over a wind chime he had restrung for us. The wind chime was a present 14 years ago and irreplaceable. He then cleaned out the gutters, trimmed trees, and did other yard work. He is a fantastic person to help us out even though he is no longer married to our grand daughter.


How very kind. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A quick turnaround between the optician visit and going to meet my lovely DD in London for....I don't really know, a lovely surprise, I expect!
> 
> The verdict from the test at the opticians was that the angles in my eye are not good, one is 8 degrees and the other 11, they should be 30!! He has referred me to the local hospital to see if they agree that I need treatment on 4th September, we shall see. Here is a picture to illustrate the problem. The left side is what it should look like, the right side is probably what mine looks like!!
> 
> Gotta go, catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


Oh dear, not too brilliant but I'm sure they'll sort you out, have a lovely day in London. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> How is Felix today? Glad he was completely checked out and found to be okay.


What she said xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> A quick turnaround between the optician visit and going to meet my lovely DD in London for....I don't really know, a lovely surprise, I expect!
> 
> The verdict from the test at the opticians was that the angles in my eye are not good, one is 8 degrees and the other 11, they should be 30!! He has referred me to the local hospital to see if they agree that I need treatment on 4th September, we shall see. Here is a picture to illustrate the problem. The left side is what it should look like, the right side is probably what mine looks like!!
> 
> Gotta go, catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


Hoping you and your daughter have a nice visit with a great wonderful surprise for you.
Well, that is not good. However, it is wonderful that there is good treatment for that condition.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's sunny now. Yesterday we got the same storm that Toronto had the other day. The rain topped 60 ml, (that's when our rain gauge overflowed). We had a stream through our basement too. The grass is green now.
I got another 2 inches done on my cardi, and I think they're right this time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> A quick turnaround between the optician visit and going to meet my lovely DD in London for....I don't really know, a lovely surprise, I expect!
> 
> The verdict from the test at the opticians was that the angles in my eye are not good, one is 8 degrees and the other 11, they should be 30!! He has referred me to the local hospital to see if they agree that I need treatment on 4th September, we shall see. Here is a picture to illustrate the problem. The left side is what it should look like, the right side is probably what mine looks like!!
> 
> Gotta go, catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


Good to know that there is a treatment. Hopefully it isn't too much of a bother.
Have a good day with your DD.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We are so fortunate. Yesterday my great grands father brought over a wind chime he had restrung for us. The wind chime was a present 14 years ago and irreplaceable. He then cleaned out the gutters, trimmed trees, and did other yard work. He is a fantastic person to help us out even though he is no longer married to our granddaughter.


That is one thing I remember from my grandma's house. She always had wind chimes in the back porch. As soon as we opened the car door, we could hear them.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, not that I am complaining it's just what the garden needs. Nothing much planned for toay, although I have to get ready for a masterclass I am attending next Tuesday.


What will you be taught in the masterclass?
I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just been through some of my patterns and found a baby blanket and 2 cardigans to do, so off the the yarn shop tomorrow to squish. xx


Happy squishing. I'll be at the Cobourg yarn store after work for Knit Night, and probably a show of all the new yarn that she is bringing in.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, still playing the waiting game so will get on with my boring scarf. Might pay a visit to the yarn shop when we go shopping tomorrow but need to get inspired first. Back later. xx


I have two boring scarves for waiting times. One crochet and one knit. They're great for passing the time.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Spent the day making bags at Lisa's. Or copying a bag we liked lol.
> Harry potter bags !
> It was fun.. Im going back tomorrow to do more while Mr.George is out of town. Spending time with my sister. ????
> I'm thoroughly exhausted now though and it's 1am so nighty night y'all
> Love and hugs everyone !
> 
> We'll post pics later.


I really need to clear some space SOMEWHERE, so I can bring up my sewing machine. I've been buying reusable grocery bags to use as project bags. They just need a button or toggle sewed near the top to close them.
I'm glad that you get to spend time with your sister. I don't see mine as often as I would like.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Josephine! great you'llc have good weather for Susan's visit. The appraisal that our attorneys hado done has now been finalized and submitted by the attorneys today with our counter offer. It's a good amount more -- and we expect they won't go with that much more, but hopefully somewhere in the middle (or better) of their June revised offer and our couster offer today. Fingers crossed. We hope they move more quickly in getting back to us than they have been.





jinx said:


> Hope they get back to you quickly with a good offer.


What jinx said. So you can get out of that demolition zone.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Don't care about the weather we will have fun xxx


Yes, I can foresee mucking in mudpuddles if it rains :sm11: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It will be Alberts birthday on Sunday. He'd have been 72. I'll give his photo a smile and take some flowers for him. I'll spend the morning with the family. We are doing alright I think. We all have our moments.





PurpleFi said:


> I shall sing Happy Birthday so you can all hear.xxxxxxx


I'll be singing with you.
<Hugs> for you Susan and your family, for doing alright.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, it's nice to be here. I'm at Stephens. I never went to the over 60's because it was cancelled. The lady who runs it had no power at home so she couldn't get a shower and didn't want to come sweaty. Well....does she not know what a wet wipe can do, and we would have willingly sprayed air freshener, just so as we could have bingo...I think it was a lame excuse. Just saying.
> 
> It's a week tomorrow that I shall be travelling to Josephine's. So I'll not be going to Stephens. I think I travel for about 5 hours by train. I'll check my times up this weekend.
> 
> I know I've got other things to tell you but I can't remember. You may notice when I see you all that I'm still knitting the waistcoat I was knitting when I saw you all in May.


Only one person runs the over 60's? She should have a backup, because things happen.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi, been out with claire & her family's lyntoday. Got everything organised, got 6 in car plus my scooter. As we got there, Pollhill garden Center, MrB said you do have your key? NO! So poor claire & her partner had to push me I needed a wheelchair.
> 
> Had a scare last nights got, Felix who is 2 fell down 2 stairs & hurt his head. He passed out so I called the emergency number, a paramedic arrived in minutes, he was concerned because we couldn't wake him up. After lots of checks an ambulance arrived, with lights flashing. He would have left bed it if he had been conscious. He had test & at midnight he was allowed home. MrB said he was charging around the room there, he loved I. As nobody had eaten they got some McDonalds. I came in The room & said, where had he been & I was told that he had been to McDnalds, I don't think he was traumatised by his hospital visit.


It's a good thing that kids are rubbery. I did very much the same thing at about his age after falling while standing on a chair.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is out in her nightgown in the backyard just off the patio, poking in a bush with a magnet on a stick trying to find the end of her metal birdfeeder that fell off during the rain. It's a good thing that we have a very private backyard. :sm06: :sm11:
Also the bugman didn't come yesterday because of all the rain. He's going to try today if the rain holds off.

I need to go now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> What will you be taught in the masterclass?
> I hope you are feeling better.


Yes I'm the student and it's a one to one. Xxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's sunny now. Yesterday we got the same storm that Toronto had the other day. The rain topped 60 ml, (that's when our rain gauge overflowed). We had a stream through our basement too. The grass is green now.
> I got another 2 inches done on my cardi, and I think they're right this time.


Ugh, when it rains, it pours. Seems there is no happy minimum. I love how quickly the grass greens up after a rain.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> That is one thing I remember from my grandma's house. She always had wind chimes in the back porch. As soon as we opened the car door, we could hear them.


That is a nice memory for you. We received this one for our 40th anniversary. It has a ruby colored glass center. I thought it was such a neat present that I bought my sister one with a gold colored glass center for her 50th anniversary.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is out in her nightgown in the backyard just off the patio, poking in a bush with a magnet on a stick trying to find the end of her metal birdfeeder that fell off during the rain. It's a good thing that we have a very private backyard. :sm06: :sm11:
> Also the bugman didn't come yesterday because of all the rain. He's going to try today if the rain holds off.
> 
> I need to go now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Good job Mom. Great idea to use a magnet to search for the doohickey.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Spent the day making bags at Lisa's. Or copying a bag we liked lol.
> Harry potter bags !
> It was fun.. Im going back tomorrow to do more while Mr.George is out of town. Spending time with my sister. ????
> I'm thoroughly exhausted now though and it's 1am so nighty night y'all
> Love and hugs everyone !
> 
> We'll post pics later.


That sounds like a lot of fun! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We are so fortunate. Yesterday my great grands father brought over a wind chime he had restrung for us. The wind chime was a present 14 years ago and irreplaceable. He then cleaned out the gutters, trimmed trees, and did other yard work. He is a fantastic person to help us out even though he is no longer married to our granddaughter.


That is so generous of him! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Well this is starting really well......!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed, everything crossed, as always sweetie, looks like your mini-nightmare is coming to an end!! xxxx :sm24:


Thank you! Now we just have to find somewhere to move! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A quick turnaround between the optician visit and going to meet my lovely DD in London for....I don't really know, a lovely surprise, I expect!
> 
> The verdict from the test at the opticians was that the angles in my eye are not good, one is 8 degrees and the other 11, they should be 30!! He has referred me to the local hospital to see if they agree that I need treatment on 4th September, we shall see. Here is a picture to illustrate the problem. The left side is what it should look like, the right side is probably what mine looks like!!
> 
> Gotta go, catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


That doesn't look good! Hopefully you can get it fixed. Have a great day in London with your DD and enjoy your surprise! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> What jinx said. So you can get out of that demolition zone.


Thank you! Two more neighbors are moving out by this weekend, so will be down to only 2 occupied houses. Getting creepy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well this is starting really well......!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hope they get back to you quickly with a good offer.


Thank you, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well this is starting really well......!


Enjoy xxxx


----------



## London Girl

We are now halfway up the Shard, having a delicious lunch. The view is not quite so amazing today as the weather is so grim but its still wonderful! Also got my present from DD which is a Fitbit! Lovely but do you think she's trying to tell me something?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> We are now halfway up the Shard, having a delicious lunch. The view is not quite so amazing today as the weather is so grim but its still wonderful! Also got my present from DD which is a Fitbit! Lovely but do you think she's trying to tell me something?!! :sm23: xxxx


As long as it tells the time. Enjoy xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is out in her nightgown in the backyard just off the patio, poking in a bush with a magnet on a stick trying to find the end of her metal birdfeeder that fell off during the rain. It's a good thing that we have a very private backyard. :sm06: :sm11:
> Also the bugman didn't come yesterday because of all the rain. He's going to try today if the rain holds off.
> 
> I need to go now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope mum managed to not poke the hornet's nest!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm22:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> We are now halfway up the Shard, having a delicious lunch. The view is not quite so amazing today as the weather is so grim but its still wonderful! Also got my present from DD which is a Fitbit! Lovely but do you think she's trying to tell me something?!! :sm23: xxxx


She might be telling you she loves you. My fitbit gives my heart rate and that might be interesting/helpful to you.


----------



## London Girl

,


jinx said:


> She might be telling you she loves you. My fitbit gives my heart rate and that might be interesting/helpful to you.


Yes Indeed, interested to see what it does when I have palpitations!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> ,
> 
> Yes Indeed, interested to see what it does when I have palpitations!!


It palpitates. :sm02: Numbers go up and down and up and then down and stay there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We are now halfway up the Shard, having a delicious lunch. The view is not quite so amazing today as the weather is so grim but its still wonderful! Also got my present from DD which is a Fitbit! Lovely but do you think she's trying to tell me something?!! :sm23: xxxx


A delicious lunch and a fitbit don't seem all that compatible, perhaps walking down the stairs will kick start it. Sounds like a good day so far. Should be here though the sun is still out. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A delicious lunch and a fitbit don't seem all that compatible, perhaps walking down the stairs will kick start it. Sounds like a good day so far. Should be here though the sun is still out. xxxx


The delicious lunch was healthy, not sure about the dessert and the cocktail though!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Sitting by the river enjoying the view


Beautiful views, and lovely photos. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I have been off line for a few days, just trying to catch up with myself - I just didn't want to do anything so I didn't, now I seem to have a lot of stuff that I need to catch up on! Oh well, that's just how it goes, and it all gets sorted, eventually! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that's awkward! My dgd is very close to her mum and they were worried that eleven days would mean she got upset through missing her mum but she was fine, no problems, hope this works out for you without tantrums!! xxxx


Fortunately there were no tantrums, just not much sleep, for me! T2 fought sleep for a very long time, AND my little elderly deaf & blind dog had a very upset tummy, so I was also up with him for most of the night! I finally got him to settle; and T2 woke, so I had to settle her again; but I finally had both T2 and elderly dog settled (by about 5am), so I could finally get some sleep. I am hoping that both twins will eventually sleep through the night, as it is beginning to get quite difficult for me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Missed you MJ!


----------



## linkan

These are the replicas and the original.. My seams are a bit off... Third times a charm ! 

Original on the left.. Mine on the right.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> These are the replicas and the original.. My seams are a bit off... Third times a charm !
> 
> Original on the left.. Mine on the right.


Very nice work, well done!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you for his birthday wishes.


Looks like it was a wonderful day, for all present! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I have a larder fridge in the kitchen, another larger fridge full of drink, a fridge/freezer in the utility and another tall freezer - and they are all full!!


Wow, that is a lot of fridges & freezers, but they are not being wasted! I only have a fridge /freezer in the kitxhen, and a chest freezer in my laundry, filled with unspun fibre some spun fibre, and some ready spun yarns! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> GP90. Great Pilgrimage 90 - 90 years after the Great Pilgrimage 10 years after the end of WW1. Thousands of us from RBL. Most branches are sending a standard bearer and wreath bearer. GS2 is our standard bearer and I am carrying the wreath. Legers are taking us and running us around. We go out on Sunday, visit two cemeteries on Monday and two more on Tuesday, then march to the Menin Gate for the ceremony on Wednesday. Drive back Thursday. I WILL do it even if it kills my legs. I shall take lots of painkillers.


I hope your legs hold out, for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's humid and overcast again with afternoon pop-up storms.
> Yesterday my boss's boss came to me and asked if my boss had told me about the conference I'm supposed to attend today in Markham, north of Toronto.
> I said "What conference?".
> Lucky for me, my boss's boss has hired a mini-bus to take us because traffic on the Friday of a long weekend is going to be nuts. Unfortunately, I can't take my knitting because there won't be room in the mini-bus. And I have to take a big enough purse that I can roll up my lacy sweater and stow it in there if I need to.
> I almost missed Knit Night because I was still fuming when I got home. I didn't do much knitting but I did get to squish the new yarn.


It is really great, when bosses don't pass on necessary info. Perhaps, your boss should be replaced by someone who is more competent in all areas of that particular position! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> The delicious lunch was healthy, not sure about the dessert and the cocktail though!! :sm23: xxx


Cheers, cheers pretty lady. Perfect avatar for you. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hope it was a restful night for all. Think having the other children there will make it easier?


No, we have the same problem, everytime this family stays for the night, usually just to give their mum a break. We can pretty much guarantee that one of the twins will have an unsettled night; I am hoping they will eventually grow out of it, but I had a similar problem with 2 of my girls; and I just stopped having them stay with anyone else; because it was just too traumatic for whoever had them overnight, and for the child involved. It was much easier to take the child with me! The only place all of my firls were happy to stay, was with my parents; it was just unfortunate that they were 100 km away from me! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> The delicious lunch was healthy, not sure about the dessert and the cocktail though!! :sm23: xxx


Brilliant photos xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Beautiful pictures. I learned something new again today. I only knew of creeping phlox. Did not know there was also garden phlox that grow to 4 feet tall.


I didn't know there was a creeping flox!


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> These are the replicas and the original.. My seams are a bit off... Third times a charm !
> 
> Original on the left.. Mine on the right.


Lovely work xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Ive bought my shower a present, but I msy borrow itð


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I would keep mine on the back porch but we have bears! ???? Maybe he wouldn't bother it if I filled it with drink! xoxoxo


I just can't imagine what it would be like, having bears living so closely to you! I have seen situations that could be quite disastrous, but seeing them on videos on the internet, just doesn't seem to be as real as it sounds, when I am reading it from a person I know! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Oops, yarn thrown in bins in the closet. Angel and Lilly headed off to get new tires on the SUV. She only had 29 skeins. She was so excited I thought she had 100. She will watch and if they put more on clearance she will nab that for me also.


29 skeins is quite a haul, especially at $1.00 per ball! I can only dream of coming across a bargain like that!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> All very civilized. Had a lovely salted caramel latte made with oat milk. X[/quote
> 
> How wonderful. It seems nowadays that milk is coming from everything except a cow. Oh, maybe you meant goat?
> 
> 
> 
> No, OAT milk is a real thing now, along with ALMOND & RICE milks. :sm06: :sm06:
Click to expand...


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> 29 skeins is quite a haul, especially at $1.00 per ball! I can only dream of coming across a bargain like that!


She stopped in yesterday with another 7 balls that were only $0.75 each. She ask clerk if there were more and the clerk said as she cleaned out the back room she brought out whatever she found. Maybe I will be getting more. Gosh, I was doing so well at cleaning out some of the bins. Sigh :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Wind in the Willows characters, a bit basic but hope the girls like them. xx


They are gorgeous, those girls will love them; how old are they?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Cheers, cheers pretty lady. Perfect avatar for you. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Er, thank you, I think!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Brilliant photos xxxx


Thank you, DD took them!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I once read an hysterical post on Facebook about a Roomba that was set to vac early in the morning before anyone was up. Unfortunately, the pet dog had had...er...a bit of an accident. I will leave the rest to your imagination or, if you have the stomach and want a laugh.....https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/15/roomba-robot-vacuum-poopocalypse-facebook-post


I have read that one, it is hilarious; with disgusting outcome! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Well, tomorrow is our golden wedding anniversary, it's been quite a ride with lots of twists and turns but we're still here and still bumbling along! We are down to the coast again for afternoon tea in a café that used to be a coastguards cottage. Having a few hours inn the town first somay not be on so have a good one everybody!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have that trouble myself and should maybe try giving up milk as it does create mucous. Maybe will try something new with the next shopping trip!!


I have goats milk, a lot of people won't drink it because it tastes so different to cows milk; but as we had goats when I was a child, the taste doesn't bother me. Goats milk is good for anyone who suffers with asthma, as it doesn't encourage the production of mucous, and it is much easier to digest!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, tomorrow is our golden wedding anniversary, it's been quite a ride with lots of twists and turns but we're still here and still bumbling along! We are down to the coast again for afternoon tea in a café that used to be a coastguards cottage. Having a few hours inn the town first somay not be on so have a good one everybody!! xxxxx


Happy anniversary for tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, tomorrow is our golden wedding anniversary, it's been quite a ride with lots of twists and turns but we're still here and still bumbling along! We are down to the coast again for afternoon tea in a café that used to be a coastguards cottage. Having a few hours inn the town first somay not be on so have a good one everybody!! xxxxx


Congratulations, glad you are doing something for it. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Haha. Just down to the south coast about an hour from here. X


He might not be moving much in the heat, but he is watching something, very intently! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Afternoon ladies. DH and I went to Standen (NT) today. It was a lovely time out. We found a bench in the shade to sit and eat our lunch from Mark's & Spencer, had a wander around the house which has a lovely homely feel to it, a sit on the terrace knitting and watching the world go by and a cream tea at a table outside in the shade.


The photos are beautiful, but the one of the cat, says it all! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> It does. Can you imagine if the newspapers reported monthly creamery checks these days?
> 
> Our church used to publish the $ amounts in the tithing envelopes by family or pew # each year also.


Publishing the tithing amounts, sounds a bit off! I thought the idea of the envelopes, was that the amounts were confidential! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, tomorrow is our golden wedding anniversary, it's been quite a ride with lots of twists and turns but we're still here and still bumbling along! We are down to the coast again for afternoon tea in a café that used to be a coastguards cottage. Having a few hours inn the town first somay not be on so have a good one everybody!! xxxxx


Happy anniversary to you both. Have a lovely day cxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Glad you had a great time Chris. You needed a break a swell as everyone else. Don't you ever think you don't. You are just as important. See you soon?


Look forward to seeing you, lots of love. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Been out in thin trousers & a shirt today, in the rain, I was still warm!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! The support of you and all our Connections sisters is so much appreciated. Love you all lots! xxxooo


It's 'cause we love you too.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> How is Felix today? Glad he was completely checked out and found to be okay.


Thanks for asking, he is fine, had a rough time yesterday but seems fine today. He was telling me about the ambulance today, because the man was trying to wake him up.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> A quick turnaround between the optician visit and going to meet my lovely DD in London for....I don't really know, a lovely surprise, I expect!
> 
> The verdict from the test at the opticians was that the angles in my eye are not good, one is 8 degrees and the other 11, they should be 30!! He has referred me to the local hospital to see if they agree that I need treatment on 4th September, we shall see. Here is a picture to illustrate the problem. The left side is what it should look like, the right side is probably what mine looks like!!
> 
> Gotta go, catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


The are good up at that clinic. Hope it can be sorted for you. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xxxx


Just replied! Thanks for asking.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Ive bought my shower a present, but I msy borrow itð


I have some of them, always take them away when staying overnight, I think they are great!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Well, tomorrow is our golden wedding anniversary, it's been quite a ride with lots of twists and turns but we're still here and still bumbling along! We are down to the coast again for afternoon tea in a café that used to be a coastguards cottage. Having a few hours inn the town first somay not be on so have a good one everybody!! xxxxx


Congratulations, 50 years that's an achievement!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I have some of them, always take them away when staying overnight, I think they are great!


I think mine will be coming on holiday with me. If I can get it off the wall. The sucyion lever is very strong. Cxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I think mine will be coming on holiday with me. If I can get it off the wall. The sucyion lever is very strong. Cxx


I was wondering if those work. We do have two that are permanently attached to the wall in one bath. I was thinking we needed something in the other bath. I will be getting some of these now.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I was wondering if those work. We do have two that are permanently attached to the wall in one bath. I was thinking we needed something in the other bath. I will be getting some of these now.


I got mine from Amazon. Not very expensive.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, tomorrow is our golden wedding anniversary, it's been quite a ride with lots of twists and turns but we're still here and still bumbling along! We are down to the coast again for afternoon tea in a café that used to be a coastguards cottage. Having a few hours inn the town first somay not be on so have a good one everybody!! xxxxx


And very Happy Anniversary and congratulations on 50 years! Love to you both. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> It's 'cause we love you too.


Thank you! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I got mine from Amazon. Not very expensive.


Thanks.
I fell once years ago. As I fell I grabbed out for the safety rail. Rail just snapped right off the wall. Did not break my fall at all. I am much more careful since then. It was in the middle of a terrible snow storm. The ambulance had to dig a path to our door and follow a snow plow to the hospital. Ah, memories. :sm03: :sm18: :sm19: :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks.
> I fell once years ago. As I fell I grabbed out for the safety rail. Rail just snapped right off the wall. Did not break my fall at all. I am much more careful since then. It was in the middle of a terrible snow storm. The ambulance had to dig a path to our door and follow a snow plow to the hospital. Ah, memories. :sm03: :sm18: :sm19: :sm25:


 Of

Not memories yo want to repeat. Xx


----------



## LEE1313

PurpleFi said:


> I got mine from Amazon. Not very expensive.


 I DIDNT LIKE IT AT ALL !
I does come off the tub wall. Not sure if it gets water under it or the suction just fails.
So I have the metal bars in my shower, I didnt want to rely on something in my time of need that fails at weird times.
Mine came off the wall when I was leaning on it as I was wiping down the shower walls,
SCAREY !


----------



## RookieRetiree

Congratulations on The 50th anniversary.


----------



## jinx

LEE1313 said:


> I DIDNT LIKE IT AT ALL !
> I does come off the tub wall. Not sure if it gets water under it or the suction just fails.
> So I have the metal bars in my shower, I didnt want to rely on something in my time of need that fails at weird times.
> Mine came off the wall when I was leaning on it as I was wiping down the shower walls,
> SCAREY !


That is what I was afraid of. I suppose it could depend on the brand and if they were suctioned on correctly. I do not want a repeat of my swan dive. Thanks for sharing your experience. :sm05:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Of
> 
> Not memories yo want to repeat. Xx


True, so true.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Ive bought my shower a present, but I msy borrow itð


That matches the tile really well..I'm sure it won't mind since you won't be boring it for very long!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Well, tomorrow is our golden wedding anniversary, it's been quite a ride with lots of twists and turns but we're still here and still bumbling along! We are down to the coast again for afternoon tea in a café that used to be a coastguards cottage. Having a few hours inn the town first somay not be on so have a good one everybody!! xxxxx


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## jinx

To Mr. and Mrs. London Guy and Girl
Congratulations on your 50th wedding anniversary. May today be as special as the day you were wed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but so far dry Wales. Off shopping in a while and to buy lots of yarn. Enjoy your day back soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surry, it is a bit cooler today and windy. We are promised more rain today but we still need it. DD rang late last night to say they were safely home from France, they have had 3 weeks of baking in the sun.

Off to craft cafe this afternoon, will be taking some knitting with me as it is easy to do while I chat.

Happy Friday everyone and Jacky enjoy your wool squishing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surry, it is a bit cooler today and windy. We are promised more rain today but we still need it. DD rang late last night to say they were safely home from France, they have had 3 weeks of baking in the sun.
> 
> Off to craft cafe this afternoon, will be taking some knitting with me as it is easy to do while I chat.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and Jacky enjoy your wool squishing. xx


Oh I will, I spoke too soon it's now raining. British summer is back. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Congratulations, 50 years that's an achievement!


It certainly is!!!


----------



## London Girl

Thanks for all your anniversary wishes, dear friends, we're off out any minute now, it's not sure whether it wants to rain or not! :sm19: Catch you all later, lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). Sunny blue skies with showers forecast for late afternoon. We got a little rain overnight.
Knit Night was a lot of laughs last night.
I took my HUGE What the Fade shawl to knit on. Each of my rows is over 400 stitches so I only got a few of them finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks for all your anniversary wishes, dear friends, we're off out any minute now, it's not sure whether it wants to rain or not! :sm19: Catch you all later, lots of love!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Congratulations on your 50 anniversary. May you have a lovely day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I will, I spoke too soon it's now raining. British summer is back. xx :sm16:


I grabbed an umbrella out of my car to use yesterday and found out that it is one of my mother's photography umbrellas. It is tiny and shiny on the inside and mostly useless as an umbrella. I don't know why it was in my car. :sm07:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surry, it is a bit cooler today and windy. We are promised more rain today but we still need it. DD rang late last night to say they were safely home from France, they have had 3 weeks of baking in the sun.
> 
> Off to craft cafe this afternoon, will be taking some knitting with me as it is easy to do while I chat.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and Jacky enjoy your wool squishing. xx


It's good to hear everyone is back safe and sound. I bet they are nicely tanned.
Enjoy craft cafe.
Happy Friday.
I'm starting 2 weeks of holidays. Nothing planned just going to the lake in Peterborough and maybe going to the Fibre Fling at Indigodragonfly Studios.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but so far dry Wales. Off shopping in a while and to buy lots of yarn. Enjoy your day back soon. xx


Have fun buying yarn. There's something about the fumes of wool, mmmmmm


----------



## nitz8catz

LEE1313 said:


> I DIDNT LIKE IT AT ALL !
> I does come off the tub wall. Not sure if it gets water under it or the suction just fails.
> So I have the metal bars in my shower, I didnt want to rely on something in my time of need that fails at weird times.
> Mine came off the wall when I was leaning on it as I was wiping down the shower walls,
> SCAREY !





jinx said:


> That is what I was afraid of. I suppose it could depend on the brand and if they were suctioned on correctly. I do not want a repeat of my swan dive. Thanks for sharing your experience. :sm05:


We bought something like that years ago when mum had an operation and ours fell off the wall (all by itself - no one was using it at the time), but suction cup technology is so better these days. 
It might also depend on the tiles. We have tiles behind the tub that have a texture on them. You can feel it with your fingers. I don't think it would stick to that kind of tile as well as a marble tile.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks.
> I fell once years ago. As I fell I grabbed out for the safety rail. Rail just snapped right off the wall. Did not break my fall at all. I am much more careful since then. It was in the middle of a terrible snow storm. The ambulance had to dig a path to our door and follow a snow plow to the hospital. Ah, memories. :sm03: :sm18: :sm19: :sm25:


That sounds like what our paramedics have to face every winter. Don't repeat that.
We have a heavy towel rack that is screwed into the wall that falls off about once a year. It's broken a few things when it's fallen. We check it for tightness about once a month now.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Been out in thin trousers & a shirt today, in the rain, I was still warm!


Summer rain can be fun. Especially when it has been hot and humid out. I just would like our rain to actually clear out the humidity. It hasn't done that yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have goats milk, a lot of people won't drink it because it tastes so different to cows milk; but as we had goats when I was a child, the taste doesn't bother me. Goats milk is good for anyone who suffers with asthma, as it doesn't encourage the production of mucous, and it is much easier to digest!


There is a goat farm near here. I've had their cheese and enjoyed some of the flavours. I'll have to try the goat milk. I only have an asthma attack about every 10 years, but maybe it would help with allergies too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I once read an hysterical post on Facebook about a Roomba that was set to vac early in the morning before anyone was up. Unfortunately, the pet dog had had...er...a bit of an accident. I will leave the rest to your imagination or, if you have the stomach and want a laugh.....https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/15/roomba-robot-vacuum-poopocalypse-facebook-post





Xiang said:


> I have read that one, it is hilarious; with disgusting outcome! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I've had something similar happen in real life with cat hairball upchuck, everywhere!


----------



## nitz8catz

I think we've solved our squirrels emptying out all the bird feeders problem. Mum found some feeders that hang on chains. Every time the squirrels try to jump onto them, they tip the squirrel out. We have plenty of feeders on poles that the squirrels can empty. The birds seem to like landing on the open feeders as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> No, OAT milk is a real thing now, along with ALMOND & RICE milks. :sm06: :sm06:


I've seen the Almond and Rice milks. Haven't seen OAT milk yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I just can't imagine what it would be like, having bears living so closely to you! I have seen situations that could be quite disastrous, but seeing them on videos on the internet, just doesn't seem to be as real as it sounds, when I am reading it from a person I know! :sm23: :sm23:


My brother had a mother bear with babies drop from the roof of his cottage to the deck with only a screen door between himself and the bears. They were more interested in smelling his barbeque than coming into the cottage. The bear is still in the area, although the babies have moved off. They have to be careful when walking my nieces little dog, who would be just a mouthful.
I've seen one in the fields when I was driving just north of town.
We have black bears which are fairly small. If I yell a lot, they'll leave.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I didn't know there was a creeping flox!


We have both the creeping phlox and the tall phlox. Usually the upright escapes from gardens over here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It is really great, when bosses don't pass on necessary info. Perhaps, your boss should be replaced by someone who is more competent in all areas of that particular position! xoxoxo


I was offered the position before he took it. But management positions have a very short life in my organization. So I turned it down.
My boss is the exception, and we can't figure it out. He's eligible for retirement this year but won't go because he still has two girls in university.
He also can't do paperwork.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on your 50 anniversary. May you have a lovely day.


Thanks dear, currently sitting in the car, on the Cliffs with the wind and rain pounding on the windows!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's good to hear everyone is back safe and sound. I bet they are nicely tanned.
> Enjoy craft cafe.
> Happy Friday.
> I'm starting 2 weeks of holidays. Nothing planned just going to the lake in Peterborough and maybe going to the Fibre Fling at Indigodragonfly Studios.


More holiday? Excellent, enjoy!!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but so far dry Wales. Off shopping in a while and to buy lots of yarn. Enjoy your day back soon. xx


Morning. You go girl. Buy a ton of yarn and squish to your hearts content.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you enjoy a relaxing time as you knit and chat at the Craft Cafe.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surry, it is a bit cooler today and windy. We are promised more rain today but we still need it. DD rang late last night to say they were safely home from France, they have had 3 weeks of baking in the sun.
> 
> Off to craft cafe this afternoon, will be taking some knitting with me as it is easy to do while I chat.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and Jacky enjoy your wool squishing. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Knit night with a lot of laughs sounds fantastic. I am sure 400 stitches take time no matter where you are.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). Sunny blue skies with showers forecast for late afternoon. We got a little rain overnight.
> Knit Night was a lot of laughs last night.
> I took my HUGE What the Fade shawl to knit on. Each of my rows is over 400 stitches so I only got a few of them finished.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, currently sitting in the car, on the Cliffs with the wind and rain pounding on the windows!!! :sm23:


Sounds like the perfect time and place for a loving cuddle. :sm01: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:



> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). Sunny blue skies with showers forecast for late afternoon. We got a little rain overnight.
> Knit Night was a lot of laughs last night.
> I took my HUGE What the Fade shawl to knit on. Each of my rows is over 400 stitches so I only got a few of them finished.


Glad you had a great time at Knit Night. I'm working on a shawl now that has 525 stitches per row. Thankfully I only have about 10 more rows left on it. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's good to hear everyone is back safe and sound. I bet they are nicely tanned.
> Enjoy craft cafe.
> Happy Friday.
> I'm starting 2 weeks of holidays. Nothing planned just going to the lake in Peterborough and maybe going to the Fibre Fling at Indigodragonfly Studios.


Enjoy your holiday time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, currently sitting in the car, on the Cliffs with the wind and rain pounding on the windows!!! :sm23:


Oh, dear! I hope it finally cleared up. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun buying yarn. There's something about the fumes of wool, mmmmmm


Yes got well and truly intoxicated, will post a picture tomorrow. DH paid. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes got well and truly intoxicated, will post a picture tomorrow. DH paid. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Yay!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> That is what I was afraid of. I suppose it could depend on the brand and if they were suctioned on correctly. I do not want a repeat of my swan dive. Thanks for sharing your experience. :sm05:


I have the metal ones also that are screwed to the wall, I love them!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes got well and truly intoxicated, will post a picture tomorrow. DH paid. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Yay!!


----------



## binkbrice

Had a blast the past couple of days with my sister and her sewing and I put the snaps on ????????


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a great time at Knit Night. I'm working on a shawl now that has 525 stitches per row. Thankfully I only have about 10 more rows left on it. :sm02: xxxooo[/quote
> 
> Only 5,250 stitches. :sm02:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I think mine will be coming on holiday with me. If I can get it off the wall. The sucyion lever is very strong. Cxx


I have 2 in my case I usually take away with me, they do get easier when they have been moved. I did see them really cheap this morning, maybe it's worth getting another one?


----------



## linkan

Happy 50th Mr. & Mrs. June ????????????


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen the Almond and Rice milks. Haven't seen OAT milk yet.


Our Felix has oat milk as he cannot have cow's milk or soya. Almond milk makes great rice pudding!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Had a blast the past couple of days with my sister and her sewing and I put the snaps on ????????


Yes you did ! And you did a good job????
I had tons of fun too. 
Big Ben surprised us with a sweet gift too . Lisa will have to post that pic. Mine is in the jungle which is my purse right now. Gotta clean that thing out it ways a ton !


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> It's good to hear everyone is back safe and sound. I bet they are nicely tanned.
> Enjoy craft cafe.
> Happy Friday.
> I'm starting 2 weeks of holidays. Nothing planned just going to the lake in Peterborough and maybe going to the Fibre Fling at Indigodragonfly Studios.


If you've nothing planned there is a good car show here on Sat 18 Aug oh and a bit of a get together with the UK KPers. Youd be so welcome xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sounds like the perfect time and place for a loving cuddle. :sm01: :sm02: :sm24:


Does, doesn't it? Not in our case though!! But it's a nice thought, thank you!1


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes got well and truly intoxicated, will post a picture tomorrow. DH paid. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


The café where we had our afternoon tea sold yarn, I think I mentioned that. I bought some and I paid for it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Happy 50th Mr. & Mrs. June ????????????


Thanks hun!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> The café where we had our afternoon tea sold yarn, I think I mentioned that. I bought some and I paid for it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Both yarn and cream tea look scrummy xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> The café where we had our afternoon tea sold yarn, I think I mentioned that. I bought some and I paid for it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Where was that?


----------



## LondonChris

What a wet day, at least the car got a wash! Trouble is it’s got a leak, I’ll probably get wet feet in the morning. Had a quiet day today claire took all boys to the parks around, a quiet couple of hours, trouble is she bought them back we were secretly hoping she would take them home! 
We have just had fish ‘n chip, first I have eaten in ages. Huge piece of Rock, yum.
I’m now going to make a start on a jacket for F. I haven’t really knitted in months. I did start a baby coat about 6times, I have thrown it in a bag, I will do it one day. Have a good evening everyone. X


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> What a wet day, at least the car got a wash! Trouble is it's got a leak, I'll probably get wet feet in the morning. Had a quiet day today claire took all boys to the parks around, a quiet couple of hours, trouble is she bought them back we were secretly hoping she would take them home!
> We have just had fish 'n chip, first I have eaten in ages. Huge piece of Rock, yum.
> I'm now going to make a start on a jacket for F. I haven't really knitted in months. I did start a baby coat about 6times, I have thrown it in a bag, I will do it one day. Have a good evening everyone. X


Glad you got a bit of quiet time and had some rock. I had some on Wednesday, best fish ever. Xx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Fortunately there were no tantrums, just not much sleep, for me! T2 fought sleep for a very long time, AND my little elderly deaf & blind dog had a very upset tummy, so I was also up with him for most of the night! I finally got him to settle; and T2 woke, so I had to settle her again; but I finally had both T2 and elderly dog settled (by about 5am), so I could finally get some sleep. I am hoping that both twins will eventually sleep through the night, as it is beginning to get quite difficult for me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh, you had your hands full Judi, sounds like everyone would be tired the next day. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> These are the replicas and the original.. My seams are a bit off... Third times a charm !
> 
> Original on the left.. Mine on the right.


Your little bags are so much nicer Angela! Well done and beautiful fabric. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Ive bought my shower a present, but I msy borrow itð


I'll side with the other sisters, these handles are risky, the suction doesn't hold. I was given a pair and didn't keep them. Perhaps Amazon will take it back? xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, tomorrow is our golden wedding anniversary, it's been quite a ride with lots of twists and turns but we're still here and still bumbling along! We are down to the coast again for afternoon tea in a café that used to be a coastguards cottage. Having a few hours inn the town first somay not be on so have a good one everybody!! xxxxx


Happy Anniversary, may you bumble many more! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I have goats milk, a lot of people won't drink it because it tastes so different to cows milk; but as we had goats when I was a child, the taste doesn't bother me. Goats milk is good for anyone who suffers with asthma, as it doesn't encourage the production of mucous, and it is much easier to digest!


That's good to know, I like the flavour and with goat cheese.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I grabbed an umbrella out of my car to use yesterday and found out that it is one of my mother's photography umbrellas. It is tiny and shiny on the inside and mostly useless as an umbrella. I don't know why it was in my car. :sm07:


I'll give it a home! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander

We have another wild fire 45 mins away near Crofton /Chemainus. Maple Mountain fire has burned 5.5 hectares, they say it's contained now but the evacuation alert still holds. About 93 homes close by. 
The logging has finally shut down here I think, haven't see any trucks the last few days.


----------



## Islander

Islander said:


> I'll side with the other sisters, these handles are risky, the suction doesn't hold. I was given a pair and didn't keep them. Perhaps Amazon will take it back? xoxo


I forgot to add, if it doesn't come off outright, they can slide down the tile. Even on untextured tiles. Having a grab bar installed directly in the shower is probably your best and safest method. xox


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> I forgot to add, if it doesn't come off outright, they can slide down the tile. Even on untextured tiles. Having a grab bar installed directly in the shower is probably your best and safest method. xox


I agree - I'm so glad that we installed the most secure ones we could find.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> We have another wild fire 45 mins away near Crofton /Chemainus. Maple Mountain fire has burned 5.5 hectares, they say it's contained now but the evacuation alert still holds. About 93 homes close by.
> The logging has finally shut down here I think, haven't see any trucks the last few days.


Stay safe! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I will stay with my original thought about the tub grab bars. The ones we have are drilled into the cement wall that is behind the tile. I will feel more secure that way. Thanks to all that shared their experiences.


----------



## jinx

Miss Lilly came to craft today. What a joy she is. She started off with finger crocheting a necklace while reading a book on the kindle. Next she painted crafts sticks to make a frame for the design she had made with my wide assortment of buttons. She then decided her white headband was too boring and painted that to match her jeans and shirt. Then she spent a long time using the face paint. Sadly her mom showed up and Lilly ask to come back again tomorrow.
Now why am I so tired? I did nothing but watch her play and enjoy herself. She picks up all her equipment and puts it away. Yet at the end of the day I am exhausted when she is here.
ETA She even made lunch. I will not mention to her mom that she made a peanut butter, bananas, and marshmallow sandwich. She made a cake in a mug for dessert.


----------



## jinx

These fires are so devastating. Certainly a lot of property damage and loss of lives. Then there is the damage being done to people that live many miles away that have to breath the polluted air.


Islander said:


> We have another wild fire 45 mins away near Crofton /Chemainus. Maple Mountain fire has burned 5.5 hectares, they say it's contained now but the evacuation alert still holds. About 93 homes close by.
> The logging has finally shut down here I think, haven't see any trucks the last few days.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Miss Lilly came to craft today. What a joy she is. She started off with finger crocheting a necklace while reading a book on the kindle. Next she painted crafts sticks to make a frame for the design she had made with my wide assortment of buttons. She then decided her white headband was too boring and painted that to match her jeans and shirt. Then she spent a long time using the face paint. Sadly her mom showed up and Lilly ask to come back again tomorrow.
> Now why am I so tired? I did nothing but watch her play and enjoy herself. She picks up all her equipment and puts it away. Yet at the end of the day I am exhausted when she is here.
> ETA She even made lunch. I will not mention to her mom that she made a peanut butter, bananas, and marshmallow sandwich. She made a cake in a mug for dessert.


Sounds like a wonderful day even though it left you exhausted. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day even though it left you exhausted. :sm01: xxxooo


It seems I enjoy each generation of children more and more. I think it is because I have more and more free time to spend with them. With my children I loved being with them, but was always sooo busy. The grands were wonderful but I was still busy. Now with the great grands all my time is my own and I gladly spend it all with them.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It seems I enjoy each generation of children more and more. I think it is because I have more and more free time to spend with them. With my children I loved being with them, but was always sooo busy. The grands were wonderful but I was still busy. Now with the great grands all my time is my own and I gladly spend it all with them.


That's wonderful, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## LEE1313

jinx said:


> Miss Lilly came to craft today. What a joy she is. She started off with finger crocheting a necklace while reading a book on the kindle. Next she painted crafts sticks to make a frame for the design she had made with my wide assortment of buttons. She then decided her white headband was too boring and painted that to match her jeans and shirt. Then she spent a long time using the face paint. Sadly her mom showed up and Lilly ask to come back again tomorrow.
> Now why am I so tired? I did nothing but watch her play and enjoy herself. She picks up all her equipment and puts it away. Yet at the end of the day I am exhausted when she is here.
> ETA She even made lunch. I will not mention to her mom that she made a peanut butter, bananas, and marshmallow sandwich. She made a cake in a mug for dessert.


OH that sounds like a MOST wonderful day with Lilly. So talented too,\Glad you had a good day.
HUGS !!


----------



## jinx

LEE1313 said:


> OH that sounds like a MOST wonderful day with Lilly. So talented too,\Glad you had a good day.
> HUGS !!


It was indeed a wonderful day. So glad one of my offspring enjoys crafting. My daughter showed no interest and my granddaughter can crochet. Lilly, at 7, loves yarn and crafting. Yeah. 
I do not think your daughter is into the fiber arts, right?


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> That's wonderful, jinx! xxxooo


We usually have a great time together. Funny thing is when she says Great grandma I have to wonder who she is talking to. I cannot be a great grandmother.


----------



## Xiang

Here I am, with very late *HAPPY BIRTHDAY * June; and * CONGRATULATIONS* to Rebecca & Nathan, and I hope there are many more happy years ahead of you! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Miss Lilly came to craft today. What a joy she is. She started off with finger crocheting a necklace while reading a book on the kindle. Next she painted crafts sticks to make a frame for the design she had made with my wide assortment of buttons. She then decided her white headband was too boring and painted that to match her jeans and shirt. Then she spent a long time using the face paint. Sadly her mom showed up and Lilly ask to come back again tomorrow.
> Now why am I so tired? I did nothing but watch her play and enjoy herself. She picks up all her equipment and puts it away. Yet at the end of the day I am exhausted when she is here.
> ETA She even made lunch. I will not mention to her mom that she made a peanut butter, bananas, and marshmallow sandwich. She made a cake in a mug for dessert.


Now that's the sort of kid you wouldn't mind having around. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, mind I said that yesterday and an hour later it was pouring with rain, talk about changeable. Desperately trying to finish my boring scarf so I can start on my new yarn. Will take a photo in a minute. Nothing else planned for today, have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

My haul from yesterday, the two colours at the front will be cardigans, the one at the back a blanket and the chenile because it was there and I've never knitted with it before. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday, the two colours at the front will be cardigans, the one at the back a blanket and the chenile because it was there and I've never knitted with it before. xx


Nice haul Jacky, I've not knitted with chenille either, let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The garden is looking so much better since we've had quite a bit of rain. Our county town was flooded yesterday as were several places around here.

Had a good time at the craft cafe, one of the ladies is making a beaded llama, such fine work, I could never do it.

Nearly finished the shawl I am making for DD, just have to do a picot cast off and block it.

Shopping this morning as the family are coming to lunch tomorrow and then I might just make some felt.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, dear! I hope it finally cleared up. xxxooo


Got soaked going too use he loos in the car park and had to almost stop the car on the motorway during a particularly heavy downpour but when we got to Sidcup, the roads were completely dry and the sun was shining!!! Says it all!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Where was that?


Nor far from your old haunt, Hastings. It's the Coastguard Cafe at Fairlight. You can park on the cliffs and see right along the coast, when it isn't raining!! :sm16: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Happy Anniversary, may you bumble many more! xoxox


Thanks dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We have another wild fire 45 mins away near Crofton /Chemainus. Maple Mountain fire has burned 5.5 hectares, they say it's contained now but the evacuation alert still holds. About 93 homes close by.
> The logging has finally shut down here I think, haven't see any trucks the last few days.


Oh no, that is so sad and scary, please besafe, dear friend!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Miss Lilly came to craft today. What a joy she is. She started off with finger crocheting a necklace while reading a book on the kindle. Next she painted crafts sticks to make a frame for the design she had made with my wide assortment of buttons. She then decided her white headband was too boring and painted that to match her jeans and shirt. Then she spent a long time using the face paint. Sadly her mom showed up and Lilly ask to come back again tomorrow.
> Now why am I so tired? I did nothing but watch her play and enjoy herself. She picks up all her equipment and puts it away. Yet at the end of the day I am exhausted when she is here.
> ETA She even made lunch. I will not mention to her mom that she made a peanut butter, bananas, and marshmallow sandwich. She made a cake in a mug for dessert.


Oh what a lovely day!! I think it is the stress of being responsible for Lily that has made you tired but she sounds like a little gem!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Got soaked going too use he loos in the car park and had to almost stop the car on the motorway during a particularly heavy downpour but when we got to Sidcup, the roads were completely dry and the sun was shining!!! Says it all!! :sm23: xxx


Yep. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It was indeed a wonderful day. So glad one of my offspring enjoys crafting. My daughter showed no interest and my granddaughter can crochet. Lilly, at 7, loves yarn and crafting. Yeah.
> I do not think your daughter is into the fiber arts, right?


My DGD so _wants_ to be crafty but she has such a short attention span and gets bored very quickly. We have been knitting a tiny owl cushion for a couple of years now, she 'knits', I tink, then we start over on the next visit. She shows interest in my sewing machine and has done some embroidery on it - for about 15 minutes, then she's gone! I'm hoping things will improve with age, although my DD cannot thread a needle. Oh but she does make fabulous cupcakes!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Here I am, with very late *HAPPY BIRTHDAY * June; and * CONGRATULATIONS* to Rebecca & Nathan, and I hope there are many more happy years ahead of you! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, I'll take that as an early one for next year!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday, the two colours at the front will be cardigans, the one at the back a blanket and the chenile because it was there and I've never knitted with it before. xx


Lovely, I particularly like the blanket yarn!!xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The garden is looking so much better since we've had quite a bit of rain. Our county town was flooded yesterday as were several places around here.
> 
> Had a good time at the craft cafe, one of the ladies is making a beaded llama, such fine work, I could never do it.
> 
> Nearly finished the shawl I am making for DD, just have to do a picot cast off and block it.
> 
> Shopping this morning as the family are coming to lunch tomorrow and then I might just make some felt.


I bet you _could_ do the beaded llama if you wanted to!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I am off to ASDA (a big supermarket that is part of the Walmart chain) to choose some new glasses. My sister got a really good deal at her local branch so I'm keeping it in the family!!

Bright, sunny and 19'C here, by the way!!

Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I bet you _could_ do the beaded llama if you wanted to!! xxxx


Youre probably right. It jyst doesn't do it for me. Rather be messing about with wet wool tops. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Youre probably right. It jyst doesn't do it for me. Rather be messing about with wet wool tops. Xx


Whatever floats your boat!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday, the two colours at the front will be cardigans, the one at the back a blanket and the chenile because it was there and I've never knitted with it before. xx


Great buys yesterday! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Got soaked going too use he loos in the car park and had to almost stop the car on the motorway during a particularly heavy downpour but when we got to Sidcup, the roads were completely dry and the sun was shining!!! Says it all!! :sm23: xxx


It's very scary to be driving in that kind of downpour! Glad you made it home safely and had the bonus of dry weather there. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, mind I said that yesterday and an hour later it was pouring with rain, talk about changeable. Desperately trying to finish my boring scarf so I can start on my new yarn. Will take a photo in a minute. Nothing else planned for today, have a good weekend. xx


Morning. I can relate to be desperate to finish a boring project. Last week I had a easy pattern shawl I was forcing myself to work on. I had about half finished when I realized I was not knitting at all because I did not want to work on that project. As I only work on one project at a time either I had to finish that or frog it. It is in the frog pond.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday, the two colours at the front will be cardigans, the one at the back a blanket and the chenile because it was there and I've never knitted with it before. xx


Lovely yarn. I especially like the color of the chenille. I have a bit in my stash that I will not knit/crochet with. It has absolutely no stretch. I am hoping you have a nicer variety.


----------



## jinx

Morning. It would be lovely if we got just the right amount of rain and it rained at night. 
A picot edge looks great. Nice to have a handmade item to gift to your daughter.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The garden is looking so much better since we've had quite a bit of rain. Our county town was flooded yesterday as were several places around here.
> 
> Had a good time at the craft cafe, one of the ladies is making a beaded llama, such fine work, I could never do it.
> 
> Nearly finished the shawl I am making for DD, just have to do a picot cast off and block it.
> 
> Shopping this morning as the family are coming to lunch tomorrow and then I might just make some felt.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> My DGD so _wants_ to be crafty but she has such a short attention span and gets bored very quickly. We have been knitting a tiny owl cushion for a couple of years now, she 'knits', I tink, then we start over on the next visit. She shows interest in my sewing machine and has done some embroidery on it - for about 15 minutes, then she's gone! I'm hoping things will improve with age, although my DD cannot thread a needle. Oh but she does make fabulous cupcakes!!!


Lilly's attention span is getting longer. I had also worked with her on knitting with about the same success as you have had. My daughter showed her finger crochet and that she picked up on immediately and is happy to work on that until she has a good length made. I was hoping to show her finger knitting next time we get together. 
I cannot/will not make a cupcake, but I can knit/crochet. Each to his own and that is all good.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I bet you _could_ do the beaded llama if you wanted to!! xxxx


I was thinking the same thing. I think this talented lady could craft anything that she wanted to.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Right, I am off to ASDA (a big supermarket that is part of the Walmart chain) to choose some new glasses. My sister got a really good deal at her local branch so I'm keeping it in the family!!
> 
> Bright, sunny and 19'C here, by the way!!
> 
> Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxx


I hope you find a pair that enhances your beauty. I read that many many people are getting their glasses online and are very happy with them. I am considering it when I see the eye doctor next month. My friend got bifocals with transition lenses and thinks they are dandy.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's very scary to be driving in that kind of downpour! Glad you made it home safely and had the bonus of dry weather there. xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I hope you find a pair that enhances your beauty. I read that many many people are getting their glasses online and are very happy with them. I am considering it when I see the eye doctor next month. My friend got bifocals with transition lenses and thinks they are dandy.


You're right there, Rookie and Nitzy have, I think both bought specs online but I would rather hold these in my hand and try them on my face!! really pleased with my purchases, just have to wait for them to be made now!!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> You're right there, Rookie and Nitzy have, I think both bought specs online but I would rather hold these in my hand and try them on my face!! really pleased with my purchases, just have to wait for them to be made now!!!


Sort of like buying yarn. I want to see and feel/squish it before purchase. 
I did check out one site. I thought that being able to viewing the frames on oneself was almost better than seeing the frames in the store. For hubby it was perfect as he cannot see without his glasses so trying on frames and looking in the stores mirror is no help to him. Online he can wear his glasses and view the new frames on his face.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday June have as good a day as you can, probably a lot like my birthday :sm16: xxxx
> 
> Happy anniversary Rebecca and Nathan, sounds like a lovely way celebrate your anniversary. xx


I'm sorry I missed them both but I was on my way to France. I am now going to catch up on a few pages!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes girls and Jacky, thanks so much for the lovely card, I have no idea what the words mean cariad but I'm sure it's something nice!!
> 
> Lots of love to you and Nathan on this special day Rebecca, have a lovely day!!
> 
> I'm off to Deal and the White Cliffs of Dover for the day shortly, catch you all this evening!! xxxxxxx


If I had known I would have waved to you as we left the white cliffs behind. Did you see that HMS Amethyst was in port?


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I should have given up growing carrots a long time ago... there's just something about this soil!


I have to wonder how they do that.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> No this is just ordinary felt. xx


very ordinary. Not.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You and me both kid!! You picked a lovely time to go and see the sea, as did I! Thanks for the birthday wishes, it's been a good one!! xxx


and the sea was flatter than I have ever seen it - all the way over.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Cordon bleu fish and chips my dear!! The biggest and best piece of cod I have ever seen, in a crispy beer batter with very crisp real chips! You would have loved the complementary mackerel paté and warm granary rolls we were served while awaiting our lunch!! xxxx


That sounds very Cordon Bleu. Almost worth going to Kent for!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> He's looking at the pond. DD says it over 38 where she is in France. X


It reached 39 where we were, walking around cemeteries! Unfortunately, it got even hotter the next day, almost to blood temperature.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I missed them both but I was on my way to France. I am now going to catch up on a few pages!


No worries Janet, hope you had an enjoyable visit!! See you next week!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> If I had known I would have waved to you as we left the white cliffs behind. Did you see that HMS Amethyst was in port?


Sadly, no, hard to see much of the port from the cliffs and we didn't stop down the bottom!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds very Cordon Bleu. Almost worth going to Kent for!


It was definitely posher than the chippies with long queues outside and you got what you paid for!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It reached 39 where we were, walking around cemeteries! Unfortunately, it got even hotter the next day, almost to blood temperature.


Oh no, how very uncomfortable! I have to say I am very happy with the weather as it has been for the last couple of days, not missing the heatwave at all!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sort of like buying yarn. I want to see and feel/squish it before purchase.
> I did check out one site. I thought that being able to viewing the frames on oneself was almost better than seeing the frames in the store. For hubby it was perfect as he cannot see without his glasses so trying on frames and looking in the stores mirror is no help to him. Online he can wear his glasses and view the new frames on his face.


Not sure it they still have it but when I worked at Specsavers, they had a machine that took your photo while you were wearing the chosen frame, then you could put your own specs back on and review it, I suppose it would be called a 'camera'!!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I can relate to be desperate to finish a boring project. Last week I had a easy pattern shawl I was forcing myself to work on. I had about half finished when I realized I was not knitting at all because I did not want to work on that project. As I only work on one project at a time either I had to finish that or frog it. It is in the frog pond.


I finished the scarf, thank goodness, before dinner so have started a cardigan now, done the welt and am about to start the pattern. Need a bit of peace and quiet to get the first row done. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I haven't finished catching up yet but it's all go here today s DD has to have a tooth pulled and then I need to get Michael's lunches sorted because school starts tomorrow went to the school yesterday to meet his teacher and drop off his school supplies, I don't know if I am ready for this or not guess I don't have a choice though because it is here ready or not!!


I remember that feeling very well. It never got easier with the 2nd or 3rd son either.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Lovely yarn. I especially like the color of the chenille. I have a bit in my stash that I will not knit/crochet with. It has absolutely no stretch. I am hoping you have a nicer variety.


Must finish my baby stuff before I try it. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday, the two colours at the front will be cardigans, the one at the back a blanket and the chenile because it was there and I've never knitted with it before. xx


They are very nice and that is a good enough reason for me to buy yarn!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I found it! I took everything out the drawer. Then I saw it was right where it belonged. It is right next to the battery charger and I thought this cord was part of the battery charger cord. Oh well, the drawer is clean, neat, and tidy. I do find needles around my neck. This a.m. Granddaughter, Flo, sent a picture of a crochet hook in her hair that is a first for her.


The bag looks even better in use, and not just because it's full of wool!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I remember that feeling very well. It never got easier with the 2nd or 3rd son either.


Hi Janet, apart from the weather how did your trip go? xx


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I remember that feeling very well. It never got easier with the 2nd or 3rd son either.


No it sure doesn't does it! Fortunately except for being a little nervous when I dropped him off he did just fine!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> It will be Alberts birthday on Sunday. He'd have been 72. I'll give his photo a smile and take some flowers for him. I'll spend the morning with the family. We are doing alright I think. We all have our moments.


Wish him happy birthday from me. When I picture him I can only see him smiling.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! The support of you and all our Connections sisters is so much appreciated. Love you all lots! xxxooo


and we love you. Good luck for a much higher offer.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> and we love you. Good luck for a much higher offer.


Thank you, Janet! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls it's grandma here. I'm at Stephens and won't be back for over a week. I've been sudokuing this morning. We've had a Chinese tonight but I wasn't very keen on it. I'm getting so excited about coming to see all of you that, believe it or not, my tummys starting. I might start packing a few things tomorrow.

Tomorrow would have been Alberts birthday, he'd have been 72. It's also Stephen and sues wedding anniversary, 23yrs I think. I'll get some flowers in the morning and give them to Albert on my way home. I feel settled when I'm near him.

ENOUGH OF THIS...... Life goes on. 

Love you all and see you soon.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Ive bought my shower a present, but I msy borrow itð


It's the same as one of mine. I can't manage without them. I have two. (Well I would wouldn't I )????


----------



## grandma susan

LEE1313 said:


> I DIDNT LIKE IT AT ALL !
> I does come off the tub wall. Not sure if it gets water under it or the suction just fails.
> So I have the metal bars in my shower, I didnt want to rely on something in my time of need that fails at weird times.
> Mine came off the wall when I was leaning on it as I was wiping down the shower walls,
> SCAREY !


I'm with you lee. This has lost its suction on the right sucker, I don't know why. My other is a different type and works well. I use it all the time


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I'll side with the other sisters, these handles are risky, the suction doesn't hold. I was given a pair and didn't keep them. Perhaps Amazon will take it back? xoxo


You are right trish. I've got a screw on handle which (in my opinion).is safer.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls it's grandma here. I'm at Stephens and won't be back for over a week. I've been sudokuing this morning. We've had a Chinese tonight but I wasn't very keen on it. I'm getting so excited about coming to see all of you that, believe it or not, my tummys starting. I might start packing a few things tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow would have been Alberts birthday, he'd have been 72. It's also Stephen and sues wedding anniversary, 23yrs I think. I'll get some flowers in the morning and give them to Albert on my way home. I feel settled when I'm near him.
> 
> ENOUGH OF THIS...... Life goes on.
> 
> Love you all and see you soon.


One of my favorite sayings is this too shall pass. We can understand that your tummy might start acting up with the combination of Albert's birthday date and the excitement of seeing the wonderful ladies. 
I sure hope those ladies behave themselves and do not cause too much of a ruckus. Would not want them to embarrass 
you.:sm09: :sm02: :sm16: :sm19: :sm03: :sm13: :sm12: :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> One of my favorite sayings is this too shall pass. We can understand that your tummy might start acting up with the combination of Albert's birthday date and the excitement of seeing the wonderful ladies.
> I sure hope those ladies behave themselves and do not cause too much of a ruckus. Would not want them to embarrass
> you.:sm09: :sm02: :sm16: :sm19: :sm03: :sm13: :sm12: :sm17:


I sort of think you have been misinformed about us. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I sort of think you have been misinformed about us. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Sometimes I think thou dost protest to much. :sm04: :sm23: :sm24: :sm25: :sm21: :sm20: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> One of my favorite sayings is this too shall pass. We can understand that your tummy might start acting up with the combination of Albert's birthday date and the excitement of seeing the wonderful ladies.
> I sure hope those ladies behave themselves and do not cause too much of a ruckus. Would not want them to embarrass
> you.:sm09: :sm02: :sm16: :sm19: :sm03: :sm13: :sm12: :sm17:


Heehee. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp but brightening Surrey. The family are coming for lunch today, we haven't seen them for ages as they have been on holiday, I bet gs2 towers above me now.

Started crocheting myself a shopping bag yesterday. Not following a pattern but winging it.

Have a good day everyone and sending you all a special hug and lots of love. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy damp Wales, it's not actually raining but having a good try. Dinner is ready to go so will get my knitting out and do a few rows I think. I don't like Sundays, nothing on TV, no viewers, no updates on house. Thank goodness for knitting. Back later, be good, on the other hand why bother. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We are so fortunate. Yesterday my great grands father brought over a wind chime he had restrung for us. The wind chime was a present 14 years ago and irreplaceable. He then cleaned out the gutters, trimmed trees, and did other yard work. He is a fantastic person to help us out even though he is no longer married to our granddaughter.


You have to be a pretty wonderful person yourself to have so many helpful relatives.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You have to be a pretty wonderful person yourself to have so many helpful relatives.


Hooray someone else is here, was beginning to wonder if I'd been cut off again. How are you this wet and miserable morning? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> A quick turnaround between the optician visit and going to meet my lovely DD in London for....I don't really know, a lovely surprise, I expect!
> 
> The verdict from the test at the opticians was that the angles in my eye are not good, one is 8 degrees and the other 11, they should be 30!! He has referred me to the local hospital to see if they agree that I need treatment on 4th September, we shall see. Here is a picture to illustrate the problem. The left side is what it should look like, the right side is probably what mine looks like!!
> 
> Gotta go, catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


That doesn't seem good. I hope they can fix it. Does it cause much of a problem?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls it's grandma here. I'm at Stephens and won't be back for over a week. I've been sudokuing this morning. We've had a Chinese tonight but I wasn't very keen on it. I'm getting so excited about coming to see all of you that, believe it or not, my tummys starting. I might start packing a few things tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow would have been Alberts birthday, he'd have been 72. It's also Stephen and sues wedding anniversary, 23yrs I think. I'll get some flowers in the morning and give them to Albert on my way home. I feel settled when I'm near him.
> 
> ENOUGH OF THIS...... Life goes on.
> 
> Love you all and see you soon.


Love you too Susan, see you very soon!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> The delicious lunch was healthy, not sure about the dessert and the cocktail though!! :sm23: xxx


At least the view is all visible. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Love you too Susan, see you very soon!! xxxx


Ooh, we're all waking up now. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> These are the replicas and the original.. My seams are a bit off... Third times a charm !
> 
> Original on the left.. Mine on the right.


I like yours better. I prefer the colours.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I hope your legs hold out, for you! xoxoxo


They did thanks. It was my feet that suffered on the march. Several hours in SHOES!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That doesn't seem good. I hope they can fix it. Does it cause much of a problem?


Doesn't cause me any problem at all now but if left untreated, the fluid pressure inside the eye can build up and cause glaucoma, which can permanently damage the sight! Apparently they use a laser to drill minute holes in the irise to allow the eye to drain better!! My mum had acute glaucoma in one eye in her 70s, discovered at a routine eye check. The optician called a taxi to take her straight to hospital, where she stayed for three days while they sorted her out but that eye was never much good afterwardsand they would remove the cataract in that eye because the sight was almost already gone due to the glaucoma.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from an overcast, trying-to-rain London!! Late start today due to cutting DH's hair and then - sorry about this - his toenails!! TFI, O know!! Off to the supermarket very soonand then to finish some sewing in my room.

Have a good one everybody, lotsa love and see some of you very soon, YAY!!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Congratulations, 50 years that's an achievement!


It certainly is. Congratulations. I don't think we will make it. It'll be 43 next month.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hooray someone else is here, was beginning to wonder if I'd been cut off again. How are you this wet and miserable morning? xx


It's not wet here, but it certainly is miserable. I slept in until 10.00.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I was wondering if those work. We do have two that are permanently attached to the wall in one bath. I was thinking we needed something in the other bath. I will be getting some of these now.


I definitely need a couple.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, currently sitting in the car, on the Cliffs with the wind and rain pounding on the windows!!! :sm23:


Sounds like a great way to celebrate a 50th anniversary. Not.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes got well and truly intoxicated, will post a picture tomorrow. DH paid. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


He has his uses!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> The café where we had our afternoon tea sold yarn, I think I mentioned that. I bought some and I paid for it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Definitely a June place. Scones and yarn.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> We have another wild fire 45 mins away near Crofton /Chemainus. Maple Mountain fire has burned 5.5 hectares, they say it's contained now but the evacuation alert still holds. About 93 homes close by.
> The logging has finally shut down here I think, haven't see any trucks the last few days.


This is the first time I can say of one of your pictures 'what a horrible picture'.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> It seems I enjoy each generation of children more and more. I think it is because I have more and more free time to spend with them. With my children I loved being with them, but was always sooo busy. The grands were wonderful but I was still busy. Now with the great grands all my time is my own and I gladly spend it all with them.


I think you've hit the nail on the head Jinx. Plus they are somehow more akin to your needs.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday, the two colours at the front will be cardigans, the one at the back a blanket and the chenile because it was there and I've never knitted with it before. xx


It all looks highly knittable.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Nor far from your old haunt, Hastings. It's the Coastguard Cafe at Fairlight. You can park on the cliffs and see right along the coast, when it isn't raining!! :sm16: :sm04:


I know it well, but have never been inside. We have to pass it on the way home.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Janet, apart from the weather how did your trip go? xx


It was amazing; exhausting with all the walking and the really excessive heat while visiting the cemeteries and museums; painful doing the march and standing through the service; and very, very emotional all the way through. Plus wonderful company. The only sour point was the accommodation.


----------



## SaxonLady

I have finally caught up. Now for the rest of my emails! No, coffee is needed.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caught up. Now for the rest of my emails! No, coffee is needed.


Glad you're all caught up! Hope you enjoyed the coffee!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> He has his uses!


Well that's one at least. xx


----------



## jinx

Thank you, I try to be wonderful to most people. I am so enjoying the repaired wind chime. Every time I walk out the door and hear it tinkle I think of the person that gifted it to us and that brings a smile to my face.



SaxonLady said:


> You have to be a pretty wonderful person yourself to have so many helpful relatives.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Those grandsons tend to grow a foot overnight. One day I was taller, the next day we were eye to eye, and now he is well over 6 feet and still growing. 
I made a second shopping bag using rug yarn. Beautiful bright colors, however, it weights 3.3 pounds, the one made with cotton weighs 2.6 pounds. The heavy one is smaller with shorter handles. Are you using wool, acrylic, nylon? 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but brightening Surrey. The family are coming for lunch today, we haven't seen them for ages as they have been on holiday, I bet gs2 towers above me now.
> 
> Started crocheting myself a shopping bag yesterday. Not following a pattern but winging it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and sending you all a special hug and lots of love. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Indeed why be good when starting a bit of mischief is so much fun. I also have nothing planned. However, around here we never know who might pop in to say hi. That means house needs to be tidy and maybe a sweet treat available.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy damp Wales, it's not actually raining but having a good try. Dinner is ready to go so will get my knitting out and do a few rows I think. I don't like Sundays, nothing on TV, no viewers, no updates on house. Thank goodness for knitting. Back later, be good, on the other hand why bother. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I also got a late start this a.m. I slept until 8 a.m. When I sleep that late my entire day is off kilter. 
Perfectly reasonable to cut hubby's nails. A lot more reasonable than seeing a podiatrist and having them do it. 
Wonder why we are squeamish about feet.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast, trying-to-rain London!! Late start today due to cutting DH's hair and then - sorry about this - his toenails!! TFI, O know!! Off to the supermarket very soon and then to finish some sewing in m
> y room.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lotsa love and see some of you very soon, YAY!!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I assume you read the follow up on this topic. It appears not everyone thinks they are safe. 


SaxonLady said:


> I definitely need a couple.


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> They did thanks. It was my feet that suffered on the march. Several hours in SHOES!


You would have laughed at me yesterday. I was cleaning house in the heels that I bought to wear to a wedding at the end of the month. The last time I wore heels was at the last family wedding over a year ago. I used to wear heels (and suits) to work, but that was over 5 years ago. Cleaning alone is dangerous to my health and in heels is even worse. DD wondered if I was wearing pearls also!?

The heels won I guess because they're going back. I love them and they were perfect for the dress..just a no go.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Doesn't cause me any problem at all now but if left untreated, the fluid pressure inside the eye can build up and cause glaucoma, which can permanently damage the sight! Apparently they use a laser to drill minute holes in the irise to allow the eye to drain better!! My mum had acute glaucoma in one eye in her 70s, discovered at a routine eye check. The optician called a taxi to take her straight to hospital, where she stayed for three days while they sorted her out but that eye was never much good afterwardsand they would remove the cataract in that eye because the sight was almost already gone due to the glaucoma.


I hear that mariauna is good for that.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Thank you, I try to be wonderful to most people. I am so enjoying the repaired wind chime. Every time I walk out the door and hear it tinkle I think of the person that gifted it to us and that brings a smile to my face.


I have my Mom's windchime so not only do I think of her when I hear it, but I get a feel of the warm FL air too where it last was hung. It's a very nice memory In tge dead of winter. They will definitely go to TN with us.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I also got a late start this a.m. I slept until 8 a.m. When I sleep that late my entire day is off kilter.
> Perfectly reasonable to cut hubby's nails. A lot more reasonable than seeing a podiatrist and having them do it.
> Wonder why we are squeamish about feet.


Well, I've never done it before but he seems to have problems actually realising they need cutting and he has torn the big toe nail on the foot that has very little feeling due to letting it get too long. Once I'd tidied that one up, I then insisted on doing the rest. He wasn't happy but they're nice and short now!!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> You would have laughed at me yesterday. I was cleaning house in the heels that I bought to wear to a wedding at the end of the month. The last time I wore heels was at the last family wedding over a year ago. I used to wear heels (and suits) to work, but that was over 5 years ago. Cleaning alone is dangerous to my health and in heels is even worse. DD wondered if I was wearing pearls also!?
> 
> The heels won I guess because they're going back. I love them and they were perfect for the dress..just a no go.


Oh what a shame, I never feel properly 'dressed' without heels but I haven't been able to wear them since breaking my ankle 12 years ago and I miss them terribly. Hope you can find something for your feet to purr over that also look good!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I hear that mariauna is good for that.


Hehehehe, you crack me up Rookie!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Good on you. It is extremely important to keep the toes free from cuts or sores. When hubby was hospitalized Flo seen he really needed a trim. She did it quickly and efficiently. Surprised me that she would, but she said she would do anything for Gpa and clipping nails was no big deal. I realized she was correct and now I do it. Easier for another person to cut them correctly. Not sure Mr. Wonderful would reciprocal. 


London Girl said:


> Well, I've never done it before but he seems to have problems actually realising they need cutting and he has torn the big toe nail on the foot that has very little feeling due to letting it get too long. Once I'd tidied that one up, I then insisted on doing the rest. He wasn't happy but they're nice and short now!!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh what a shame, I never feel properly 'dressed' without heels but I haven't been able to wear them since breaking my ankle 12 years ago and I miss them terribly. Hope you can find something for your feet to purr over that also look good!! xxx


I have not seen anyone wear heels in many years. Even members of the wedding parties are opting for flats.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I have not seen anyone wear heels in many years. Even members of the wedding parties are opting for flats.


But, it was such a great match! I still want a pair of neutral heels! I didn't realize just how high the heels were when I got them. They looked short compared to the spikey ones near it.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but brightening Surrey. The family are coming for lunch today, we haven't seen them for ages as they have been on holiday, I bet gs2 towers above me now.
> 
> Started crocheting myself a shopping bag yesterday. Not following a pattern but winging it.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and sending you all a special hug and lots of love. xxxx


I hope you have a good day too enjoy spending time with your family, love and hugs to you too!


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> These are the replicas and the original.. My seams are a bit off... Third times a charm !
> 
> Original on the left.. Mine on the right.


Very nice, you are so clever


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday, the two colours at the front will be cardigans, the one at the back a blanket and the chenile because it was there and I've never knitted with it before. xx


Yummy, love the colours. Crofter is one of my favourite Yarns to use with babies


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Nor far from your old haunt, Hastings. It's the Coastguard Cafe at Fairlight. You can park on the cliffs and see right along the coast, when it isn't raining!! :sm16: :sm04:


That was my Mum & Dad's courting place! They kept it to theirselves, never took us there though. Still not been


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> But, it was such a great match! I still want a pair of neutral heels! I didn't realize just how high the heels were when I got them. They looked short compared to the spikey ones near it.


It is a good match but I would definitely break something if I tried to wear those I have always opted for flats or a slight wedge heel, I turn my ankles very easily don't need to add to that!


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> It is a good match but I would definitely break something if I tried to wear those I have always opted for flats or a slight wedge heel, I turn my ankles very easily don't need to add to that!


My toes were cramping. I've been wearing sandals or going barefoot so the toes like their freedom to spread. DH is nearly a foot taller than I am so I've always worn high heels. I'm going to try a size bigger and only a 2-3" heel.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good on you. It is extremely important to keep the toes free from cuts or sores. When hubby was hospitalized Flo seen he really needed a trim. She did it quickly and efficiently. Surprised me that she would, but she said she would do anything for Gpa and clipping nails was no big deal. I realized she was correct and now I do it. Easier for another person to cut them correctly. Not sure Mr. Wonderful would reciprocal.


No my DH definitely wouldn't and I'm actually quite relieved about that!!! :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, another boring day here. Dd is in absolute agony with her foot. I have been keeping the boys occupied today, thank goodness for technology! I have resorted to that, I’m ashamed to say. At least they are smiling. I was going to take them out but it keeps raining, I’ll save it until tomorrow.
My niece called me earlier to ask me to knit a coat for her new puppy, he is only 8” long. I now need a colour to suit him, he’s so cute, too small for me though.
Enjoy the rest of the day everyone. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> That was my Mum & Dad's courting place! They kept it to theirselves, never took us there though. Still not been


You should definitely have a run down there, it's lovely and you can park the car right near the cafe!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> But, it was such a great match! I still want a pair of neutral heels! I didn't realize just how high the heels were when I got them. They looked short compared to the spikey ones near it.


It is a good match but being neutral, I'm sure you'll find something as glam but wearable!!


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Sunday everyone. It's really really really rained today. I'm home again now and got my alarm set for in the morning. The meter man is coming to put a new meter in so I'm keeping fingers crossed he doesn't start a problem. Everything is in this house. I'll see you very soon.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> One of my favorite sayings is this too shall pass. We can understand that your tummy might start acting up with the combination of Albert's birthday date and the excitement of seeing the wonderful ladies.
> I sure hope those ladies behave themselves and do not cause too much of a ruckus. Would not want them to embarrass
> you.:sm09: :sm02: :sm16: :sm19: :sm03: :sm13: :sm12: :sm17:


I wish you were coming too jinx. They embarrass me as much as I embarrass them. We do go on silly most times.


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> But, it was such a great match! I still want a pair of neutral heels! I didn't realize just how high the heels were when I got them. They looked short compared to the spikey ones near it.


I love the colour. And as for the heels it takes me back to my younger days. Oh where has life gone haha. My feet used to cripple me but I suffered and stayed quiet haha. I love you dress, is that what you are wearing? Will you have a hat or fascinator? Lovely colours.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I wish you were coming too jinx. They embarrass me as much as I embarrass them. We do go on silly most times.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Nite nite everyone. Although those across the pond have been asleep for an hour or more. I will be heading to bed very early tonight. Flo brought the carpet cleaner upstairs the last time she was here. It was sitting there just waiting for me to have enough energy to use it. Today was the day. I only needed to do the hallway. That heavy machine with all the water is a bugger to move around. Then there is the stupid cord that is so long and cumbersome to deal with. The carpet looks much nicer now. I must say since I started using the roomba everyday it certainly saves the carpet. Sweet Dreams


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I wish you were coming too jinx. They embarrass me as much as I embarrass them. We do go on silly most times.


I would love to meet you all face to face. As that is not to be I will be content with our cyber friendship. 
I, of course, never get silly or tease anyone. I am always perfectly serious.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hehehehe, you crack me up Rookie!! xxx


I think she was serious. For many years marijuana has been used to treat glaucoma. Now it can be done legally.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I think she was serious. For many years marijuana has been used to treat glaucoma. Now it can be done legally.


I was being serious.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Best fish and chips ever in Deal! Now on the White Cliffs enjoying the view of France!! xxxx


Beautiful photos! I didn't really think that France was visible from the White Cliffs; but when I enlarged your photo, I could *just* see the French coast .... at least I think that was it, the sky must have been a little hazy. :sm23: :sm06: :sm23: ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I should have given up growing carrots a long time ago... there's just something about this soil!


Did it at least taste, as a carrot should? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Wonderful you have a ton of bumble bees. Seems they are becoming rarer around here.


I don't know about bumble bees, but we also have plenty of bees around here!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Those grandsons tend to grow a foot overnight. One day I was taller, the next day we were eye to eye, and now he is well over 6 feet and still growing.
> I made a second shopping bag using rug yarn. Beautiful bright colors, however, it weights 3.3 pounds, the one made with cotton weighs 2.6 pounds. The heavy one is smaller with shorter handles. Are you using wool, acrylic, nylon?


Im using a cotton thread, about 4 plu. X


----------



## jinx

Are you not feeling well? It is the wrong time of the day for you to be online.


PurpleFi said:


> Im using a cotton thread, about 4 plu. X


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I hope you have a good day too enjoy spending time with your family, love and hugs to you too!


Thanks Lisa xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I would love to meet you all face to face. As that is not to be I will be content with our cyber friendship.
> I, of course, never get silly or tease anyone. I am always perfectly serious.


Really.?? Xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It's too hot here to do anything today and there are 100's of foreigner's in Youbou this weekend from the music festival down the road. The elk are hiding.


I think I'd be hiding too, if I was them! :sm06: :sm06:

Not feeling too flash atm, and everything seems to be yelling at the loudest volume available! DD & DH, have gone into town, so I am resting and drinking sweet black tea, in an attempt to pick myself up, from the soles of my feet! :sm16: :sm16:

I'm thinking it is nothing dramatic, just the effects of the changing weather conditions, around here! I expect some of you would be feeling similar things, with the way the weather has been, around this planet, lately!

Anyway, enough of all that, I hope every one is as well as they can be; and all plans are beginning to come to fruition! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Are you not feeling well? It is the wrong time of the day for you to be online.


Having a bit of a flair up. Just waiting for the meds to kick in. X


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> The café where we had our afternoon tea sold yarn, I think I mentioned that. I bought some and I paid for it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Such a nice place so cute


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Such a nice place so cute


Hi Angela xz


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Having a bit of a flair up. Just waiting for the meds to kick in. X


I hope the meds works quickly. Glad you have something than can bring you relief.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I hope the meds works quickly. Glad you have something than can bring you relief.


Thanks. Chatting to you is the best medicine. X


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I think I'd be hiding too, if I was them! :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> Not feeling too flash atm, and everything seems to be yelling at the loudest volume available! DD & DH, have gone into town, so I am resting and drinking sweet black tea, in an attempt to pick myself up, from the soles of my feet! :sm16: :sm16:
> 
> I'm thinking it is nothing dramatic, just the effects of the changing weather conditions, around here! I expect some of you would be feeling similar things, with the way the weather has been, around this planet, lately!
> 
> Anyway, enough of all that, I hope every one is as well as they can be; and all plans are beginning to come to fruition! xoxoxo


Hoping what is bothering you passes quickly. Hope the quiet and tea bring you a measure of relief.


----------



## linkan

Dropped the owl bag of at the fair yesterday. 
Fingers crossed everyone.
MJ .. I know what you mean. I'm one big ache lately. If it's not my everything it's my head... Or both!
Got the treadmill and have forced myself to use it , so the journey begins.
My favorite line in a movie..
" life is pain, you just get used to it" 
Geena Davis ..can't remember the name of the movie now.

But tomorrow is fasting bloodwork day for me again so I'm gonna try to sleep.
Xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Going to try to get back to sleep. LM1 is staying and she'll be up early. X


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Dropped the owl bag of at the fair yesterday.
> Fingers crossed everyone.
> MJ .. I know what you mean. I'm one big ache lately. If it's not my everything it's my head... Or both!
> Got the treadmill and have forced myself to use it , so the journey begins.
> My favorite line in a movie..
> " life is pain, you just get used to it"
> Geena Davis ..can't remember the name of the movie now.
> 
> But tomorrow is fasting bloodwork day for me again so I'm gonna try to sleep.
> Xoxo


Sleep well xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Sleep well xx


You as well .. Love ya lady


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Dropped the owl bag of at the fair yesterday.
> Fingers crossed everyone.
> MJ .. I know what you mean. I'm one big ache lately. If it's not my everything it's my head... Or both!
> Got the treadmill and have forced myself to use it , so the journey begins.
> My favorite line in a movie..
> " life is pain, you just get used to it"
> Geena Davis ..can't remember the name of the movie now.
> 
> But tomorrow is fasting bloodwork day for me again so I'm gonna try to sleep.
> Xoxo


Why is he wearing safety glasses on his head?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Your garden is lovely and tidy... I have a raging jungle! :sm08:


I have the Arid Lands type of garden now, since DH "*trimmed* some of the trees! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJtLtpVxy64&list=PL5OEPoRsGG0qX5BaMdFsC0_Bu65oKRl3x&index=91&t=0s
> I tried to delete the first fuzzy picture, do not know how. I was able to make this in a few hours and I am not a crocheter. It is larger than I like and will use a smaller hook and a smaller granny square to start. I used a nylon cord to make the handles as I know the cotton stretches.


That's a great idea, and it might just encourage others to think about being more comsiderate about the use of plastic bags!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. KnitWIts here this morning. LM1 stayed last night so she's helping. We made some felt yesterday adding bbronze tissue paper with some interesting effects.

Happy Monday and catch you later. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy Wales as well, just made a fish pie for dinner and now relaxing. DH is off to a hospital appointment at 1-50 so should get a couple of hours p and q. I need it as I am up to dividing my cardi for the fronts and back, pattern says 'keeping pattern correct......' As I'm having trouble sorting out where I am in the pattern from the right side that could be fun. Lots of lifelines to insert I think. Off to catch up now. See you later if I'm not in the frog pond. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday to you. The felt sounds very interesting indeed. Anxiously awaiting pictures.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. KnitWIts here this morning. LM1 stayed last night so she's helping. We made some felt yesterday adding bbronze tissue paper with some interesting effects.
> 
> Happy Monday and catch you later. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy Monday to you. The felt sounds very interesting indeed. Anxiously awaiting pictures.


Morning jinx, nice to see someone else on here this morning, it's been very quiet, mind you I'm off to get dinner now see you after. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope your husband gets a good report at the hospital.
What pattern are you making. Would stitch markers help divide the cardi? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales as well, just made a fish pie for dinner and now relaxing. DH is off to a hospital appointment at 1-50 so should get a couple of hours p and q. I need it as I am up to dividing my cardi for the fronts and back, pattern says 'keeping pattern correct......' As I'm having trouble sorting out where I am in the pattern from the right side that could be fun. Lots of lifelines to insert I think. Off to catch up now. See you later if I'm not in the frog pond. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales as well, just made a fish pie for dinner and now relaxing. DH is off to a hospital appointment at 1-50 so should get a couple of hours p and q. I need it as I am up to dividing my cardi for the fronts and back, pattern says 'keeping pattern correct......' As I'm having trouble sorting out where I am in the pattern from the right side that could be fun. Lots of lifelines to insert I think. Off to catch up now. See you later if I'm not in the frog pond. xx


Is that a top down cardigan? I've just devided off the sleeves for a top down jumper. Enjoy your quiet time.


----------



## lifeline

I'm in after another check up from my hernia operation. Had bloods taken and for the first time ever I didn't feel a thing! I want that nurse to always take my blood


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> I'm in after another check up from my hernia operation. Had bloods taken and for the first time ever I didn't feel a thing! I want that nurse to always take my blood


You had an experience person that did your blood draw. Happy for you. Hope the results were all good.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Nite nite everyone. Although those across the pond have been asleep for an hour or more. I will be heading to bed very early tonight. Flo brought the carpet cleaner upstairs the last time she was here. It was sitting there just waiting for me to have enough energy to use it. Today was the day. I only needed to do the hallway. That heavy machine with all the water is a bugger to move around. Then there is the stupid cord that is so long and cumbersome to deal with. The carpet looks much nicer now. I must say since I started using the roomba everyday it certainly saves the carpet. Sweet Dreams


Oh dear, you made me look hard at my lounge carpet, it really does need a clean but can't stand the thought of the upheaval!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I think she was serious. For many years marijuana has been used to treat glaucoma. Now it can be done legally.


Ok, I really didn't know that but I doubt I'd get it on our National Health Service!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I was being serious.


Oh, ok, if it develops, I'll certainly bear that in mind, thanks!!


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> You had an experience person that did your blood draw. Happy for you. Hope the results were all good.


I'm sure you are right


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Beautiful photos! I didn't really think that France was visible from the White Cliffs; but when I enlarged your photo, I could *just* see the French coast .... at least I think that was it, the sky must have been a little hazy. :sm23: :sm06: :sm23: ????


Yes, it was the French coast you could see, amazing, huh?!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dropped the owl bag of at the fair yesterday.
> Fingers crossed everyone.
> MJ .. I know what you mean. I'm one big ache lately. If it's not my everything it's my head... Or both!
> Got the treadmill and have forced myself to use it , so the journey begins.
> My favorite line in a movie..
> " life is pain, you just get used to it"
> Geena Davis ..can't remember the name of the movie now.
> 
> But tomorrow is fasting bloodwork day for me again so I'm gonna try to sleep.
> Xoxo


Lovely picture of your work - and your smiling DH!!


----------



## London Girl

Hi from a cloudy the-sky-is-going-to-open-any-minute London! Just popped in between Zumba and the charity shop. it's going to be busy up there today, apparently, we are going to be getting the Christmas cards out - yes, really!!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later !! xxxxxx

PS Yep, the sky just opened!!!!


----------



## jinx

Hope you do not get wet. You know sugar melts when it gets wet.
Do you write a lot of Christmas cards? The tradition of sending many cards has died off around here. We only get a few cards from people we will not see during the holidays. I also only send cards to a select few. 


London Girl said:


> Hi from a cloudy the-sky-is-going-to-open-any-minute London! Just popped in between Zumba and the charity shop. it's going to be busy up there today, apparently, we are going to be getting the Christmas cards out - yes, really!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later !! xxxxxx
> 
> PS Yep, the sky just opened!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your husband gets a good report at the hospital.
> What pattern are you making. Would stitch markers help divide the cardi?


He's only having his ears done so no problem there. Not sure stitch markers would help, will just settle down when he's gone and CONCENTRATE. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Is that a top down cardigan? I've just devided off the sleeves for a top down jumper. Enjoy your quiet time.


Hi stranger, have you been missing or have I been missing your posts? No it's a bottom up cardi but back and fronts are done as one up to the sleeves. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I'm in after another check up from my hernia operation. Had bloods taken and for the first time ever I didn't feel a thing! I want that nurse to always take my blood


Oh get her name, did she get it first time as well? If so I want her. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Waiting to go to school


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hope you do not get wet. You know sugar melts when it gets wet.
> Do you write a lot of Christmas cards? The tradition of sending many cards has died off around here. We only get a few cards from people we will not see during the holidays. I also only send cards to a select few.


I send a lot of e-cards these days and only 'real' cards to those that don't have the technology. However, lots of people still send real cards and the charity shops do very good business with them because people feel that at least the money they spend on cards goes to a good cause. I think all of us at the shop think that to get them on sale on 13th August is ridiculous but we just do as we're told!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Waiting to go to school


How grown up you both look!! Lovely picture, Lisa!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I think I'd be hiding too, if I was them! :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> Not feeling too flash atm, and everything seems to be yelling at the loudest volume available! DD & DH, have gone into town, so I am resting and drinking sweet black tea, in an attempt to pick myself up, from the soles of my feet! :sm16: :sm16:
> 
> I'm thinking it is nothing dramatic, just the effects of the changing weather conditions, around here! I expect some of you would be feeling similar things, with the way the weather has been, around this planet, lately!
> 
> Anyway, enough of all that, I hope every one is as well as they can be; and all plans are beginning to come to fruition! xoxoxo


Sending you many warm and healing hugs, Judi. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Dropped the owl bag of at the fair yesterday.
> Fingers crossed everyone.
> MJ .. I know what you mean. I'm one big ache lately. If it's not my everything it's my head... Or both!
> Got the treadmill and have forced myself to use it , so the journey begins.
> My favorite line in a movie..
> " life is pain, you just get used to it"
> Geena Davis ..can't remember the name of the movie now.
> 
> But tomorrow is fasting bloodwork day for me again so I'm gonna try to sleep.
> Xoxo


Such beautiful work! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Going to try to get back to sleep. LM1 is staying and she'll be up early. X


Sending you gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi from a cloudy the-sky-is-going-to-open-any-minute London! Just popped in between Zumba and the charity shop. it's going to be busy up there today, apparently, we are going to be getting the Christmas cards out - yes, really!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later !! xxxxxx
> 
> PS Yep, the sky just opened!!!!


Stay dry! I hope your shift at the shop goes well this afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> How grown up you both look!! Lovely picture, Lisa!!


Ditto from me, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> How grown up you both look!! Lovely picture, Lisa!!


Aw Thank you!!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Lisa! xxxooo


Thank you too!! :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Ugh. It is break time. I have been working, cleaning, straightening, dusting, and washing for hours. Sad thing is all that work does not show. ;^(
I did get my small arm and leg pedal exerciser. I am loving it so far. It is so convenient to be able to pedal right at my desk. Also means I do it a lot more pedaling during the day and night. I can pedal, watch t.v., knit, and play on the computer all at the same time.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh get her name, did she get it first time as well? If so I want her. xx


She did,yes. If I see her again I will try and persuade her that she needs a trip to Wales :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Stay dry! I hope your shift at the shop goes well this afternoon. xxxooo


Yes thank you Pam, it went fine, was very busy 'culling' stock that had been on the rails for over two weeks to be sent to another shop, that was back breaking but fun!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ugh. It is break time. I have been working, cleaning, straightening, dusting, and washing for hours. Sad thing is all that work does not show. ;^(
> I did get my small arm and leg pedal exerciser. I am loving it so far. It is so convenient to be able to pedal right at my desk. Also means I do it a lot more pedaling during the day and night. I can pedal, watch t.v., knit, and play on the computer all at the same time.


That's got to be doing you good, well done!! My DD bought me a Fitbit bracelet for my birthday, it buzzes when I have been sitting down for more than 15 minutes!! :sm06: it also tells me that I have done 7276 steps today, Zumba would account for most of that!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes thank you Pam, it went fine, was very busy 'culling' stock that had been on the rails for over two weeks to be sent to another shop, that was back breaking but fun!! xxx


Glad you're enjoying it. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That's got to be doing you good, well done!! My DD bought me a Fitbit bracelet for my birthday, it buzzes when I have been sitting down for more than 15 minutes!! :sm06: it also tells me that I have done 7276 steps today, Zumba would account for most of that!!!


Wow, that is a lot of steps. :sm24: 
I like that feature on the fitbit. I often set the timer on my computer to go off every 20 minutes. It is too easy for me to sit and knit and forget about the time.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wow, that is a lot of steps. :sm24:
> I like that feature on the fitbit. I often set the timer on my computer to go off every 20 minutes. It is too easy for me to sit and knit and forget about the time.


That's a good idea, sometimes, I get so engrossed, an hour has passed and I haven't moved. Not anymore!!1


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's got to be doing you good, well done!! My DD bought me a Fitbit bracelet for my birthday, it buzzes when I have been sitting down for more than 15 minutes!! :sm06: it also tells me that I have done 7276 steps today, Zumba would account for most of that!!!


I'd sit on it when I was sitting down, enough machines dictate to me already. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Waiting to go to school


I know everyone says it but, hasn't he grown & I love his t-shirt. Hope his first day went ok & he was smiling when he came home? X


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> That's a good idea, sometimes, I get so engrossed, an hour has passed and I haven't moved. Not anymore!!1


Good thing I steps, he is addicted to his Fitbit!


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> I know everyone says it but, hasn't he grown & I love his t-shirt. Hope his first day went ok & he was smiling when he came home? X


Today was his fourth day and yeah he was smiling when I picked him up! His shirt has Dash from the Incredibles on it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Today was his fourth day and yeah he was smiling when I picked him up!


He seems to have settled in OK then. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Today was his fourth day and yeah he was smiling when I picked him up!


It sounds like he's settling in well. Awesome! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Today was his fourth day and yeah he was smiling when I picked him up! His shirt has Dash from the Incredibles on it!


That's great he has settled


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> That's great he has settled


What she said. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Off foe my masterclass. Catch you later. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp drizzly Wales. Definitely a knitting day, is any day not? See you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Good thing I steps, he is addicted to his Fitbit!


Who is dear? xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Today was his fourth day and yeah he was smiling when I picked him up! His shirt has Dash from the Incredibles on it!


So pleased it's going well, I bet you miss him while he's there?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Off foe my masterclass. Catch you later. Xx


I'm sure you'll love it, hope you're feeling well enough to enjoy it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from an overcast and humid London! I hear we have more trouble near the Houses of Parliament, a car was driven into the security barrier, the driver was arrested but he scattered cyclists and pedestrians but apparently, no-one has life-threatening injuries, thank goodness.

Off for a hair trim shortly, it's getting untidy and tends to fall out if it gets too long!! :sm06: :sm22: No cinema today, there are only kids films on or those that we have already seen but we'll be going into town to the library and to do a little bit of shopping!!

Catch you later, hope everyone is well and happy, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Off foe my masterclass. Catch you later. Xx


Be a good girl in class today. We do not want any bad reports from the teacher. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22: 
We will be waiting for a full report.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp drizzly Wales. Definitely a knitting day, is any day not? See you later. xx


Morning. Every day is a knitting day indeed. Sometimes a lot of knitting and sometimes only a bit.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast and humid London! I hear we have more trouble near the Houses of Parliament, a car was driven into the security barrier, the driver was arrested but he scattered cyclists and pedestrians but apparently, no-one has life-threatening injuries, thank goodness.
> 
> Off for a hair trim shortly, it's getting untidy and tends to fall out if it gets too long!! :sm06: :sm22: No cinema today, there are only kids films on or those that we have already seen but we'll be going into town to the library and to do a little bit of shopping!!
> 
> Catch you later, hope everyone is well and happy, lots of love xxxxx


Morning. Hope the shopping involves buying something very long, skinny, and squishy. :sm04:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I liked the first realtor and she speaks highly of the house, but recommends painting the kitchen cabinets and replacing a couple of light fixtures. That could be over $2k and adds no value to sales price. She thinks it will bring in more viewers and sell quicker. She says there is more decluttering & staging needed which a specialist from her office will help wth once we sign with them.

She was all of a size -1 and 4’11” which made me laugh seeing her try to talk “up” to 6’4” DH.

Three more interviews and decision by Friday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I liked the first realtor and she speaks highly of the house, but recommends painting the kitchen cabinets and replacing a couple of light fixtures. That could be over $2k and adds no value to sales price. She thinks it will bring in more viewers and sell quicker. She says there is more decluttering & staging needed which a specialist from her office will help wth once we sign with them.
> 
> She was all of a size -1 and 4'11" which made me laugh seeing her try to talk "up" to 6'4" DH.
> 
> Three more interviews and decision by Friday.


One thing I have learnt is never spend money on a kitchen as buyers more often than not want to change it anyway or put a new one in, ditto the bathroom. Good luck with finding buyers, do properties go quickly where you are. Guess what, we are still waiting. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the shopping involves buying something very long, skinny, and squishy. :sm04:


A worm?!!! :sm06::sm23: Sadly not yarn, yarn shops are extremely thin on the ground around here!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I liked the first realtor and she speaks highly of the house, but recommends painting the kitchen cabinets and replacing a couple of light fixtures. That could be over $2k and adds no value to sales price. She thinks it will bring in more viewers and sell quicker. She says there is more decluttering & staging needed which a specialist from her office will help wth once we sign with them.
> 
> She was all of a size -1 and 4'11" which made me laugh seeing her try to talk "up" to 6'4" DH.
> 
> Three more interviews and decision by Friday.


That sounds a bit extreme if it doesn't affect the value. Chances are that whoever really likes your house will want their chosen cupboard doors and light fittings!! Save your money!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> One thing I have learnt is never spend money on a kitchen as buyers more often than not want to change it anyway or put a new one in, ditto the bathroom. Good luck with finding buyers, do properties go quickly where you are. Guess what, we are still waiting. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I feel for you. We're back in an upswing as far as the home market goes and average # of days on the market is less than 30 days so we're hopeful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> That sounds a bit extreme if it doesn't affect the value. Chances are that whoever really likes your house will want their chosen cupboard doors and light fittings!! Save your money!!


I'm in agreement.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Off foe my masterclass. Catch you later. Xx


I hope you have a great time and lots of learning! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast and humid London! I hear we have more trouble near the Houses of Parliament, a car was driven into the security barrier, the driver was arrested but he scattered cyclists and pedestrians but apparently, no-one has life-threatening injuries, thank goodness.
> 
> Off for a hair trim shortly, it's getting untidy and tends to fall out if it gets too long!! :sm06: :sm22: No cinema today, there are only kids films on or those that we have already seen but we'll be going into town to the library and to do a little bit of shopping!!
> 
> Catch you later, hope everyone is well and happy, lots of love xxxxx


That news was the first thing I saw when I turned on the TV a few minutes ago. Yes, thank goodness there are no life-threatening injuries. Enjoy your day! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the shopping involves buying something very long, skinny, and squishy. :sm04:


Ok, we came home with: two library books - both for me, weed killer, kitchen towels, low calorie hot chocolate mix, talcum powder and hair mousse. The best bit was a totally unplanned meeting with DD and DGD in the cafe where we had lunch, they arrived just as we were leaving so we sat down and watched them eat! Made my day!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> So pleased it's going well, I bet you miss him while he's there?!! xxx


Yes I miss him but I do get to knit without worrying about hurting him and I started another sock I am determined to get the hang of this sock thing and hey if not I do like to knit the sleep socks!


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning everyone so I have a question for everyone what kind of knitter are you a process knitter or a product knitter? 

I am a process knitter as I always want to do something different and I am happy to gift my knits to others!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It's cloudy and going to start raining here anytime but it is partly sunny up at the lake in Peterborough and if I don't get out of here soon, I'll be doing chores here all day again like yesterday. 
It was a beautiful hot sunny day yesterday and I was playing taxi for DD and going with mum to the store because she wanted a bag of bird seed and couldn't lift it.
So, please forgive me for signing off early and running away while I can. I'll catch up tonight.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good morning everyone so I have a question for everyone what kind of knitter are you a process knitter or a product knitter?
> 
> I am a process knitter as I always want to do something different and I am happy to gift my knits to others!!


I'm a bit of each really. I have knitted lots for myself but mostly I just want to try something different, even if I don't want/need the resulting garment, which I am then happy too give away!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It's cloudy and going to start raining here anytime but it is partly sunny up at the lake in Peterborough and if I don't get out of here soon, I'll be doing chores here all day again like yesterday.
> It was a beautiful hot sunny day yesterday and I was playing taxi for DD and going with mum to the store because she wanted a bag of bird seed and couldn't lift it.
> So, please forgive me for signing off early and running away while I can. I'll catch up tonight.


Hope you got the hell out of there and had an enjoyable day!! xxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Ok, we came home with: two library books - both for me, weed killer, kitchen towels, low calorie hot chocolate mix, talcum powder and hair mousse. The best bit was a totally unplanned meeting with DD and DGD in the cafe where we had lunch, they arrived just as we were leaving so we sat down and watched them eat! Made my day!! xxx


Quite a collection of items. We have needed a lot of weed killer this year. Made us realize our renter was using weed killer the past few years. He died last July and this is another reason why we miss him.
Have you ever knit a kitchen towel? I do not find they are absorbent enough. I have tried using a cloth as a towel, but it just does not work for me.
Then I had to look up the safety of talcum powder. Find it interesting reading. 
Great meeting up with your family to enjoy their company for a little while.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Good morning everyone so I have a question for everyone what kind of knitter are you a process knitter or a product knitter? I am a process knitter as I always want to do something different and I am happy to gift my knits to others!![/quote
> 
> I like knitting small items. Things that can be finished in less than a week. I only work on one thing at a time. I never follow a pattern as written, always have to try to improve the pattern. That is not always successful. I often use the same pattern a few times and make changes and alterations on all of them. I never knit clothing for myself. It would have to be huge and take too long. Most of my items are gifts for family and friends and a lot are donations.


----------



## jinx

Trish, how are the fires up your way? On our weather report we were told the haziness in our sky is cause by the Canadian wild fires. We are over 1,500 miles away. I can imagine how much air pollution there is in your area. Stay safe.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Quite a collection of items. We have needed a lot of weed killer this year. Made us realize our renter was using weed killer the past few years. He died last July and this is another reason why we miss him.
> Have you ever knit a kitchen towel? I do not find they are absorbent enough. I have tried using a cloth as a towel, but it just does not work for me.
> Then I had to look up the safety of talcum powder. Find it interesting reading.
> Great meeting up with your family to enjoy their company for a little while.


No jinx, i have never knitted kitchen towels, I think I would find them not very absorbent, as you do. I should have said these were paper towels on a roll! I am still using some black what we call 'tea-towels' from about ten years ago!! They dry everything so well and being black, any tea or coffee stains are not obvious!! I have tried to get some more terry towelling towels but, they seem to have a lot of man-made fibre in them now and do not dry my dishes very well!!

I know what you are thinking re talc, my daughter will not have it in the house but I'm afraid we just cannot do without it!!!


----------



## Islander

Good morning, the air quality is very poor here and people are being advised to stay inside who have respiratory issues. BC has over 600 wildfires going and the province is asking for help fighting them. Pretty scary. 4 new ones in Port Alberni, not far away from us.
We did enjoy one whole day of glorious rain on the weekend. How is it in Seattle Pam?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It's cloudy and going to start raining here anytime but it is partly sunny up at the lake in Peterborough and if I don't get out of here soon, I'll be doing chores here all day again like yesterday.
> It was a beautiful hot sunny day yesterday and I was playing taxi for DD and going with mum to the store because she wanted a bag of bird seed and couldn't lift it.
> So, please forgive me for signing off early and running away while I can. I'll catch up tonight.


Send some of that rain our way please!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Trish, how are the fires up your way? On our weather report we were told the haziness in our sky is cause by the Canadian wild fires. We are over 1,500 miles away. I can imagine how much air pollution there is in your area. Stay safe.


It's not good Jinx, and unfortunate the smoke is affecting others state side. We live beside a lake so hopefully that water would be put to use if we needed it. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> No jinx, i have never knitted kitchen towels, I think I would find them not very absorbent, as you do. I should have said these were paper towels on a roll! I am still using some black what we call 'tea-towels' from about ten years ago!! They dry everything so well and being black, any tea or coffee stains are not obvious!! I have tried to get some more terry towelling towels but, they seem to have a lot of man-made fibre in them now and do not dry my dishes very well!!
> 
> I know what you are thinking re talc, my daughter will not have it in the house but I'm afraid we just cannot do without it!!!


My mom loves it, but I've always found when she sprinkles herself it gets on the floor making it very slippery! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Good morning everyone so I have a question for everyone what kind of knitter are you a process knitter or a product knitter?
> 
> I am a process knitter as I always want to do something different and I am happy to gift my knits to others!!


I think I must be a product knitter as I won't start one work until I've finished what I've got on my needles. I do want to start something else but wait. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It's cloudy and going to start raining here anytime but it is partly sunny up at the lake in Peterborough and if I don't get out of here soon, I'll be doing chores here all day again like yesterday.
> It was a beautiful hot sunny day yesterday and I was playing taxi for DD and going with mum to the store because she wanted a bag of bird seed and couldn't lift it.
> So, please forgive me for signing off early and running away while I can. I'll catch up tonight.


Run for your life. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Glad you're all caught up! Hope you enjoyed the coffee!! xxxx


Always. I needed it.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I think she was serious. For many years marijuana has been used to treat glaucoma. Now it can be done legally.


Not in the UK.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Waiting to go to school


Lovely photo.Love you both.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Good morning everyone so I have a question for everyone what kind of knitter are you a process knitter or a product knitter?
> 
> I am a process knitter as I always want to do something different and I am happy to gift my knits to others!!


I'm both, so no help in any statistics!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I must be a product knitter as I won't start one work until I've finished what I've got on my needles. I do want to start something else but wait. xx


We all admire your self-control!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We all admire your self-control!!! xxxx


I have far too many WIPs.


----------



## runflyski

I live in Wyoming and haven't seen the mountains for weeks. It is so smoky.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Good morning everyone so I have a question for everyone what kind of knitter are you a process knitter or a product knitter?
> 
> I am a process knitter as I always want to do something different and I am happy to gift my knits to others!!


I think I'm a process knitter, but I cannot afford to keep starting new projects to get that buzz of learning a new process, so I do eventually finish projects. Maybe that's why I have two or three projects on the go at a time


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We all admire your self-control!!! xxxx


Not sure it is self-control more like I am too easily confused to have more than one on the go. xx :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Ok, we came home with: two library books - both for me, weed killer, kitchen towels, low calorie hot chocolate mix, talcum powder and hair mousse. The best bit was a totally unplanned meeting with DD and DGD in the cafe where we had lunch, they arrived just as we were leaving so we sat down and watched them eat! Made my day!! xxx


Nice day. I've been out shopping too, mainly for face cream. I have recently started a new pot of my regular cream but have reacted to it. I've bought a supposedly natural one for sensitive skin, let's see how I get on with it. 
Also got DD some purple earrings belatedly for her birthday, she really likes them


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Trish, how are the fires up your way? On our weather report we were told the haziness in our sky is cause by the Canadian wild fires. We are over 1,500 miles away. I can imagine how much air pollution there is in your area. Stay safe.


It's awful how much pollution is being created and how far reaching it is.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> I'll side with the other sisters, these handles are risky, the suction doesn't hold. I was given a pair and didn't keep them. Perhaps Amazon will take it back? xoxo


My handle is great, hopefully it won't let me down.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Who is dear? xxx


Don't know what happened then. My friend's husband had a fitBit, he's got totally absorbed by it. If he hadn't reached his 10,000 steps he walks around the kitchen of an evening to mount them up.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone hope you have had a good day. I went to our club this morning, I’m knitting a very tiny dog coat which caused a lot of amusement. I was also showing a lady the joys of the internet. She is well over 80 never really seen an iPad. She was fascinated, I got her some yarn last week so she was sorting her next lot!


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Good morning, the air quality is very poor here and people are being advised to stay inside who have respiratory issues. BC has over 600 wildfires going and the province is asking for help fighting them. Pretty scary. 4 new ones in Port Alberni, not far away from us.
> We did enjoy one whole day of glorious rain on the weekend. How is it in Seattle Pam?


Please stay safe.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> My handle is great, hopefully it won't let me down.


That's good to hear Chris, are you getting out on your scooter lately! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

runflyski said:


> I live in Wyoming and haven't seen the mountains for weeks. It is so smoky.


Oh dear that must be awful, are you getting smoke into your house?


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Nice day. I've been out shopping too, mainly for face cream. I have recently started a new pot of my regular cream but have reacted to it. I've bought a supposedly natural one for sensitive skin, let's see how I get on with it.
> Also got DD some purple earrings belatedly for her birthday, she really likes them


I have a nice sunscreen for faces, it seems to moisturize and not have any of the things in it that can be a problem health wise. Good old zinc cream is what I used to use but it made me look a little dead. :sm02: xox


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Nice day. I've been out shopping too, mainly for face cream. I have recently started a new pot of my regular cream but have reacted to it. I've bought a supposedly natural one for sensitive skin, let's see how I get on with it.
> Also got DD some purple earrings belatedly for her birthday, she really likes them


Purple earrings eh? i know someone else who would like those!!! Hope the new face cream suits you better, I find the Simple range very mild for my skin. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Don't know what happened then. My friend's husband had a fitBit, he's got totally absorbed by it. If he hadn't reached his 10,000 steps he walks around the kitchen of an evening to mount them up.


Haha, I'm just going to run up and down the garden a few times before the TV starts!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I'm both, so no help in any statistics!


I was just curious, love you too!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Purple earrings eh? i know someone else who would like those!!! Hope the new face cream suits you better, I find the Simple range very mild for my skin. xxxx


Yes, I did think of her when I bought them :sm09: 
Thanks for the info on the Simple range


----------



## jinx

runflyski said:


> I live in Wyoming and haven't seen the mountains for weeks. It is so smoky.


It is really bad when Wisconsin is affected by fires in Canada. Not healthy for anyone.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> That's good to hear Chris, are you getting out on your scooter lately! xoxox


Not really, it's been too wet. I am going to a picnic tomorrow in our local park. All the kids are taking their scooters & im taking mine. My daughter put out that she was going to the park, there are about 30going including the crazy grandma!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Haha, I'm just going to run up and down the garden a few times before the TV starts!! xxx


No cheating!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Why is he wearing safety glasses on his head?


Those are his glasses... He only has to use them to drive. He's near sighted.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Such beautiful work! xxxooo


Thanks❤


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Good morning everyone so I have a question for everyone what kind of knitter are you a process knitter or a product knitter?
> 
> I am a process knitter as I always want to do something different and I am happy to gift my knits to others!!


I don't understand the difference what do they both mean?


----------



## linkan

I've got more projects going at once that it's sometimes difficult to keep up.
They eventually get finished , most everything i make is gifted to others. I've not made myself anything that is finished at the moment although i do have a shawl and a cowl on needles.
Idk what that makes me lol... Other than nuts !


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:00 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It's cloudy and going to start raining here anytime but it is partly sunny up at the lake in Peterborough and if I don't get out of here soon, I'll be doing chores here all day again like yesterday.
> It was a beautiful hot sunny day yesterday and I was playing taxi for DD and going with mum to the store because she wanted a bag of bird seed and couldn't lift it.
> So, please forgive me for signing off early and running away while I can. I'll catch up tonight.


I hope you're having a good day doing what you want to do! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ok, we came home with: two library books - both for me, weed killer, kitchen towels, low calorie hot chocolate mix, talcum powder and hair mousse. The best bit was a totally unplanned meeting with DD and DGD in the cafe where we had lunch, they arrived just as we were leaving so we sat down and watched them eat! Made my day!! xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm a bit of each really. I have knitted lots for myself but mostly I just want to try something different, even if I don't want/need the resulting garment, which I am then happy too give away!!


I'm about the ssme. Enjoy the process. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Trish, how are the fires up your way? On our weather report we were told the haziness in our sky is cause by the Canadian wild fires. We are over 1,500 miles away. I can imagine how much air pollution there is in your area. Stay safe.


We're getting a lot of smoke haze here from British Columbia and eastern Washington. Will be glad to see it go. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning, the air quality is very poor here and people are being advised to stay inside who have respiratory issues. BC has over 600 wildfires going and the province is asking for help fighting them. Pretty scary. 4 new ones in Port Alberni, not far away from us.
> We did enjoy one whole day of glorious rain on the weekend. How is it in Seattle Pam?


Really hazy. Not good for a lot of people to be outside. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Sister's, remember where we had lunch at the Pioneer House on the highway outside of Duncan, well it caught fire this afternoon. They don't know why yet, but it seems the restaurant is ok except for smoke damage. My cousin is on the fire department and they are going to watch the logs closely for restarting. Gaye at The Loom told me today it was too close for comfort. I couldn't imagine life without that yarn store!


----------



## linkan

I watched the movie tag the other day y'all ! Hilarious ! But lots of language... Jeremy Renner is awesome.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Not really, it's been too wet. I am going to a picnic tomorrow in our local park. All the kids are taking their scooters & im taking mine. My daughter put out that she was going to the park, there are about 30going including the crazy grandma!


Have a crazy time with your bunch! xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Always. I needed it.


Hi Janet... haven't said hello to you for awhile! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Sister's, remember where we had lunch at the Pioneer House on the highway outside of Duncan, well it caught fire this afternoon. They don't know why yet, but it seems the restaurant is ok except for smoke damage. My cousin is on the fire department and they are going to watch the logs closely for restarting. Gaye at The Loom told me today it was too close for comfort. I couldn't imagine life without that yarn store!


So glad they were able to put it out! Great restaurant. Would be a shame to lose it. xxxooo


----------



## run4fittness

Islander said:


> Good morning, the air quality is very poor here and people are being advised to stay inside who have respiratory issues. BC has over 600 wildfires going and the province is asking for help fighting them. Pretty scary. 4 new ones in Port Alberni, not far away from us.
> We did enjoy one whole day of glorious rain on the weekend. How is it in Seattle Pam?


Let us just say it is horrible here! I finally had to come inside, it was making my eyes hurt, my head hurt, and my sinuses are in full revolt! And we are only getting the smoke! It must be horrible for those who are much closer. Plus we are getting some from the south east. Fires over there also.


----------



## RookieRetiree

This feels too true right now.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> This feels too true right now.


So perfectly true! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> This feels too true right now.


We should make copies of that and frame them, priceless. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull damp Wales, no viewers again today, where have they all gone, so knitting on the agenda again today, just one sleeve to do on the first cardigan, managed to sort the pattern out when DH was out on Monday, it's amazing what you can do when you have p & q and no disturbances, then onto the pink one, will leave the blanket to the end then when that is done will play with my chenille. Have a good day, back later. xx


----------



## lifeline

Having coffee after washing the kitchen floor and hanging the washing out. I've got the ironing board set up ready to get going with that after coffee. Also going to clean all the cushion covers and then get rid of some of the cushions as we don't have as many easy chairs/sofas as we had! 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. I had a wonderful day yesterday, came home absolutely exhausted both physically and mentally, but wouldn't have missed it for the world. My tutor was a lovely lady just a few years younger than me and with a wealth of knowledge. We started by discussing all the different types of wool and then I made a small bowl. All the time she was giving me information while I felted. Then after lunch I made a pair of hand warmers. Got lots of ideas buzzing around my head and can't wait to have a go at them. She also told me of some easier ways of making felt.

Just some tidying up to do today and then I will be ready for my visitors.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> This feels too true right now.


Mr P says it is very apt. xxx Good luck with your selling. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Having coffee after washing the kitchen floor and hanging the washing out. I've got the ironing board set up ready to get going with that after coffee. Also going to clean all the cushion covers and then get rid of some of the cushions as we don't have as many easy chairs/sofas as we had!
> Have a good day everyone


Sounds like you're having a busy day. xx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. I had a wonderful day yesterday, came home absolutely exhausted both physically and mentally, but wouldn't have missed it for the world. My tutor was a lovely lady just a few years younger than me and with a wealth of knowledge. We started by discussing all the different types of wool and then I made a small bowl. All the time she was giving me information while I felted. Then after lunch I made a pair of hand warmers. Got lots of ideas buzzing around my head and can't wait to have a go at them. She also told me of some easier ways of making felt.
> 
> Just some tidying up to do today and then I will be ready for my visitors.


Any photos of what you did? xx


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> This feels too true right now.


There is a lot of truth in those pictures.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sister's, remember where we had lunch at the Pioneer House on the highway outside of Duncan, well it caught fire this afternoon. They don't know why yet, but it seems the restaurant is ok except for smoke damage. My cousin is on the fire department and they are going to watch the logs closely for restarting. Gaye at The Loom told me today it was too close for comfort. I couldn't imagine life without that yarn store!


Oh my goodness, I am so sorry about that! We did indeed have a really nice lunch there and I remember The Loom being close by. I am so glad no one was hurt and I hope the damage is repairable! I can smell smoke now!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I watched the movie tag the other day y'all ! Hilarious ! But lots of language... Jeremy Renner is awesome.


Haven't seen that one advertised around here, I shall look out for it!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am guessing that sorting out the pattern was easier than you thought once your got started on it. Waiting for a picture.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull damp Wales, no viewers again today, where have they all gone, so knitting on the agenda again today, just one sleeve to do on the first cardigan, managed to sort the pattern out when DH was out on Monday, it's amazing what you can do when you have p & q and no disturbances, then onto the pink one, will leave the blanket to the end then when that is done will play with my chenille. Have a good day, back later. xx


----------



## London Girl

run4fittness said:


> Let us just say it is horrible here! I finally had to come inside, it was making my eyes hurt, my head hurt, and my sinuses are in full revolt! And we are only getting the smoke! It must be horrible for those who are much closer. Plus we are getting some from the south east. Fires over there also.


I'm so sorry you are suffering this, maybe the authorities should issue you with face masks so it doesn't damage your lungs. Hope it soon 'blows over'!!


----------



## jinx

It seems impossible to have all that done so early in the a.m. Then I remember it is late morning in your little corner of the world.


lifeline said:


> Having coffee after washing the kitchen floor and hanging the washing out. I've got the ironing board set up ready to get going with that after coffee. Also going to clean all the cushion covers and then get rid of some of the cushions as we don't have as many easy chairs/sofas as we had!
> Have a good day everyone


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like a fascinating day. Wish I had been there.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. I had a wonderful day yesterday, came home absolutely exhausted both physically and mentally, but wouldn't have missed it for the world. My tutor was a lovely lady just a few years younger than me and with a wealth of knowledge. We started by discussing all the different types of wool and then I made a small bowl. All the time she was giving me information while I felted. Then after lunch I made a pair of hand warmers. Got lots of ideas buzzing around my head and can't wait to have a go at them. She also told me of some easier ways of making felt.
> 
> Just some tidying up to do today and then I will be ready for my visitors.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am guessing that sorting out the pattern was easier than you thought once your got started on it. Waiting for a picture.


Yes once it had 'clicked' it was fairly straightforward. Picture will follow when it is finished. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> This feels too true right now.


I'd like to see the picture form the realtor!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. I had a wonderful day yesterday, came home absolutely exhausted both physically and mentally, but wouldn't have missed it for the world. My tutor was a lovely lady just a few years younger than me and with a wealth of knowledge. We started by discussing all the different types of wool and then I made a small bowl. All the time she was giving me information while I felted. Then after lunch I made a pair of hand warmers. Got lots of ideas buzzing around my head and can't wait to have a go at them. She also told me of some easier ways of making felt.
> 
> Just some tidying up to do today and then I will be ready for my visitors.


Glad you had a wonderful day and learned loads!! Don't tidy up for me love!! What time to you want me? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I've been for a check up with the dentist this morning, she is a lovely lady, a doctor from Tenerife. She has always done my hygiene but now they have brought in another dentist to do that at an extortionate price. They seem to be going over to cosmetic dentistry a lot more now and every time I go, she tries to talk me into straightening, whitening and goodness knows what else!!

I'm off to have lunch at a friend's house this afternoon, catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. After being disappointed with my doctor for the past 2 years I finally made a change. It is hard to change as I could always get someone worse than what I had. However, I think I made a wise decision. I was amazed at the advice she gave me on two problems I am dealing with. It was exactly the same advice I had suggested to my old doctor. Old doctor had different advice and dismissed what I felt was a good treatment. I hope I continue to like having her for a doctor. It is great nowadays that ones records can be transferred easily via computer.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Any photos of what you did? xx


I will take some in a minute and post them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. After being disappointed with my doctor for the past 2 years I finally made a change. It is hard to change as I could always get someone worse than what I had. However, I think I made a wise decision. I was amazed at the advice she gave me on two problems I am dealing with. It was exactly the same advice I had suggested to my old doctor. Old doctor had different advice and dismissed what I felt was a good treatment. I hope I continue to like having her for a doctor. It is great nowadays that ones records can be transferred easily via computer.


It is great when you can find a doctor who will listen and you trust. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I will take some in a minute and post them. xx


OK xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Glad you had a wonderful day and learned loads!! Don't tidy up for me love!! What time to you want me? xxxx


When ever you can get here. I assume you will wait until the M25 has calmed down a bit, but come when it suites you. We'll be here waiting. xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. After being disappointed with my doctor for the past 2 years I finally made a change. It is hard to change as I could always get someone worse than what I had. However, I think I made a wise decision. I was amazed at the advice she gave me on two problems I am dealing with. It was exactly the same advice I had suggested to my old doctor. Old doctor had different advice and dismissed what I felt was a good treatment. I hope I continue to like having her for a doctor. It is great nowadays that ones records can be transferred easily via computer.


Good for you, a brave but sensible decision, hope she continues to impress you!! x


----------



## jinx

It is amazing what dentists charge nowadays. Mr. Wonderful needs a root canal. Family dentist started the work for $700.00. He told Harold he needed to go to a specialist as he could not complete it. Specialists charged $900.00, plus and additional $350.00 to remove the bit of a file the first dentist had broken off in his gum. I jokingly told him to have it pulled. Not an option as it is a front tooth. No yarn for me this month unless my daughter finds more at $0.75.


London Girl said:


> I've been for a check up with the dentist this morning, she is a lovely lady, a doctor from Tenerife. She has always done my hygiene but now they have brought in another dentist to do that at an extortionate price. They seem to be going over to cosmetic dentistry a lot more now and every time I go, she tries to talk me into straightening, whitening and goodness knows what else!!
> 
> I'm off to have lunch at a friend's house this afternoon, catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, I am so sorry about that! We did indeed have a really nice lunch there and I remember The Loom being close by. I am so glad no one was hurt and I hope the damage is repairable! I can smell smoke now!!!xxxx


I hope the restaurant is ok as I have recommended it to my friend who is fly to VI today and visiting the Loom during her visit. Trish, I hope all the smoke clears soon and you get back to that lovely clean air. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. I had a wonderful day yesterday, came home absolutely exhausted both physically and mentally, but wouldn't have missed it for the world. My tutor was a lovely lady just a few years younger than me and with a wealth of knowledge. We started by discussing all the different types of wool and then I made a small bowl. All the time she was giving me information while I felted. Then after lunch I made a pair of hand warmers. Got lots of ideas buzzing around my head and can't wait to have a go at them. She also told me of some easier ways of making felt.
> 
> Just some tidying up to do today and then I will be ready for my visitors.


Sounds like a good day


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is amazing what dentists charge nowadays. Mr. Wonderful needs a root canal. Family dentist started the work for $700.00. He told Harold he needed to go to a specialist as he could not complete it. Specialists charged $900.00, plus and additional $350.00 to remove the bit of a file the first dentist had broken off in his gum. I jokingly told him to have it pulled. Not an option as it is a front tooth. No yarn for me this month unless my daughter finds more at $0.75.


Wow, that makes my experience seem very cheap! Your poor Mr Wonderful, that sounds awful, my sympathies to him!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Pretty! Good work!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Very good and very purple. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

I'm getting all the dental adverts now!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm getting all the dental adverts now!!


I wonder if 'looking for house-buyers' will bring in ads for people wanting houses? xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like you're having a busy day. xx :sm25:


I really need to, less than 2 weeks before school starts. I got nothing done before while the weather was so hot, so cracking on with it now. I did the tops of the kitchen cupboards yesterday, it's amazing how greasy they have become in such a short period of time


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> It seems impossible to have all that done so early in the a.m. Then I remember it is late morning in your little corner of the world.


Yes it was 10.30. Now I'm half way through the ironing, cushion covers are in the washing machine and I'm sitting having lunch. You would not believe how many feathers came out of the cushions, I had to take everything outside to the back to give them a good shake and vacuum the sofa and floor. I expect I will have to vacuum again after putting the cushions back into their covers.


----------



## jinx

Oh, those silly adverts. I gets ads for those colorful shoes Purple ordered months ago. A link was given and I opened it up to see what the shoes look like. Every time the ads pop up I have to smile as it makes me think of this great group of ladies. Thankfully the ads for the silky boxers have stopped. 


London Girl said:


> I'm getting all the dental adverts now!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I've been for a check up with the dentist this morning, she is a lovely lady, a doctor from Tenerife. She has always done my hygiene but now they have brought in another dentist to do that at an extortionate price. They seem to be going over to cosmetic dentistry a lot more now and every time I go, she tries to talk me into straightening, whitening and goodness knows what else!!
> 
> I'm off to have lunch at a friend's house this afternoon, catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxx


Enjoy your lunch


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. After being disappointed with my doctor for the past 2 years I finally made a change. It is hard to change as I could always get someone worse than what I had. However, I think I made a wise decision. I was amazed at the advice she gave me on two problems I am dealing with. It was exactly the same advice I had suggested to my old doctor. Old doctor had different advice and dismissed what I felt was a good treatment. I hope I continue to like having her for a doctor. It is great nowadays that ones records can be transferred easily via computer.


Excellent change, if initially worrying


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I wonder if 'looking for house-buyers' will bring in ads for people wanting houses? xxxx


I opened an ad from an email about a house for sale. I then got ad after ad about houses for sale.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Great work


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh, those silly adverts. I gets ads for those colorful shoes Purple ordered months ago. A link was given and I opened it up to see what the shoes look like. Every time the ads pop up I have to smile as it makes me think of this great group of ladies. Thankfully the ads for the silky boxers have stopped.


You'll get them now xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey. I had a wonderful day yesterday, came home absolutely exhausted both physically and mentally, but wouldn't have missed it for the world. My tutor was a lovely lady just a few years younger than me and with a wealth of knowledge. We started by discussing all the different types of wool and then I made a small bowl. All the time she was giving me information while I felted. Then after lunch I made a pair of hand warmers. Got lots of ideas buzzing around my head and can't wait to have a go at them. She also told me of some easier ways of making felt.
> 
> Just some tidying up to do today and then I will be ready for my visitors.


Glad you had such a great time yesterday! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'd like to see the picture form the realtor!!


It's wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I've been for a check up with the dentist this morning, she is a lovely lady, a doctor from Tenerife. She has always done my hygiene but now they have brought in another dentist to do that at an extortionate price. They seem to be going over to cosmetic dentistry a lot more now and every time I go, she tries to talk me into straightening, whitening and goodness knows what else!!
> 
> I'm off to have lunch at a friend's house this afternoon, catch you all later, have a good one!! xxxxxx


Enjoy your lunch with your friend! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. After being disappointed with my doctor for the past 2 years I finally made a change. It is hard to change as I could always get someone worse than what I had. However, I think I made a wise decision. I was amazed at the advice she gave me on two problems I am dealing with. It was exactly the same advice I had suggested to my old doctor. Old doctor had different advice and dismissed what I felt was a good treatment. I hope I continue to like having her for a doctor. It is great nowadays that ones records can be transferred easily via computer.


That's great, jinx. I hope this one works out for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Both are wonderful. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow, that makes my experience seem very cheap! Your poor Mr Wonderful, that sounds awful, my sympathies to him!!


From me, too, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## JlsH

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Your bowl is magnificent! I love it. So jealous.????


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks all for your nice comments. It's the first bowl I have made and there is a lot that can be improved,but for a first off it's not too bad. Got some ideas of what to do next, also going to have a go at making a hat at some point. Just so manythings I want to do,, definitely need 2 more days in the week now.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I wonder if 'looking for house-buyers' will bring in ads for people wanting houses? xxxx


If you're desperate, I think you can try _anything_!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I really need to, less than 2 weeks before school starts. I got nothing done before while the weather was so hot, so cracking on with it now. I did the tops of the kitchen cupboards yesterday, it's amazing how greasy they have become in such a short period of time


Shudder to think what mine are like after twelve years!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm15: Just kidding, it's probably only six years!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Yes it was 10.30. Now I'm half way through the ironing, cushion covers are in the washing machine and I'm sitting having lunch. You would not believe how many feathers came out of the cushions, I had to take everything outside to the back to give them a good shake and vacuum the sofa and floor. I expect I will have to vacuum again after putting the cushions back into their covers.


Do stop dear, you're making me feel exhausted!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your lunch with your friend! xxxooo


Thank you, I did!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Shudder to think what mine are like after twelve years!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm15: Just kidding, it's probably only six years!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


My bottom cupboards are very clean. When Flo was here she ask what I wanted done most. It told her scrub the floor and wash the woodwork. I meant the molding but she thought I meant the lower cabinets and the floor. I was happy for the misunderstanding. Next is the upper cabinets.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My bottom cupboards are very clean. When Flo was here she ask what I wanted done most. It told her scrub the floor and wash the woodwork. I meant the molding but she thought I meant the lower cabinets and the floor. I was happy for the misunderstanding. Next is the upper cabinets.


I definitely need a Flo!!! xxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I definitely need a Flo!!! xxx


She goes out at night. She works cheap. But she is short and needs to climb a step stool to reach upper cabinets. I could not believe how much doctor said I had shrunk in height. All is okay as I can still reach the ceiling and the top shelf in the cupboard.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I don't understand the difference what do they both mean?


A process knitter is In my opinion someone who likes the techniques and just working on something in general not really wanting the finished item for themselves, product knitter would be knitting for the item and staying to just that item till it's finished!

I am definitely a process knitter by all my projects going right now! :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> This feels too true right now.


Sad but true!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Both are awesome!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I really need to, less than 2 weeks before school starts. I got nothing done before while the weather was so hot, so cracking on with it now. I did the tops of the kitchen cupboards yesterday, it's amazing how greasy they have become in such a short period of time


Wow this holiday seems to have gone quickly, don't overdo it, have a day off tomorrow. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I opened an ad from an email about a house for sale. I then got ad after ad about houses for sale.


Yes but I want buyers, perhaps I should put my house in an ad. on here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I definitely need a Flo!!! xxx


Don't we all. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but I want buyers, perhaps I should put my house in an ad. on here. xx


Anything is worth a try! There are a lot of people in Australia, who bypass the Realtors, and sell their homes privately. Some get very fast sales, but others take a while! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I'd like to see the picture form the realtor!!


Well when you buy this house I'm coming to live with you !!!????????????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Those are awesome ! I love your work so much, not just for the purpleness lol
Everything you do just has that certain style. I think you can probably do anything you want with ease!????
Xoxox


----------



## linkan

This is a link to the preview for "Tag" it's based on a true story and it's really funny.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I was surprised when my vision improved. I guess it is not that unusual. I have glasses but do not wear them as I feel I can see just as well without them.


Last time I had my eyes checked, I was told that my long sight had improved, as had the script for reading! Apparently as we get older, our eyes begin deteriorating at around 40, then they seem to begin improving at somewhere around 60! At least that is what seems to be happening to me! I am able to see clearly, almost as far as I used to be able, before I got prescribed my first pair of glasses, but the close work isn't as easy, as it was when I was a lot younger! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. Just got back from our club, it was so busy & noisy. Decided to leave early as I was not feeling great, sleepless night last night. I know I shouldn't moan but it would be good to be cool ???? ????
> Thanks for the advice about KP, I'm going to try it now. Have a good day.see you later. X


I don't bother about notifications, I just open my browser, and go to where I left off, last time I was on, then go to the latest page, of the current page #! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I haven't finished catching up yet but it's all go here today s DD has to have a tooth pulled and then I need to get Michael's lunches sorted because school starts tomorrow went to the school yesterday to meet his teacher and drop off his school supplies, I don't know if I am ready for this or not guess I don't have a choice though because it is here ready or not!!


It will get easier for you; just think of how excited he is, for his first day of school ..... then hope that he will continue to enjoy the learning, through the rest of his schooling! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> If you hover over the upper right hand corner of the picture a square appears. Clicking on that takes you to pinterest ideas for the same type projects. I clicked on that and came up with a bag for sale for $35.00.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/111067183/hand-knitted-royal-blue-and-black





binkbrice said:


> That's crazy I wonder if they sell a lot at that price!


I couldn't agree more, Lisa! It almost seems like daylight robbery!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My bins and boxes of items for donation are starting to take up too much room. The baby items are in need all year round. The hats, cowls, and mitts are not accepted at the centers until weather gets colder. My plan for today is to get that sorted. Of course, that has been my plan for the last several days. I decided it was time to start Christmas knitting. I am sure family and friends will be unthrilled with the shopping bags. Just hope they get in the habit of using them.


People should be very appreciative of any gift given! After all giving gifts isn't a compulsory action, by everyone! All belonging to my family, including the children, have been brought up to be gracious when receiving gifts, but I am also fortunate, in that any gift that the children have received from us, have been well received by each child. It is so hard getting gifts for the gk's, and I am sure that I didn't have the problems with gifts for my dd's, but they still love whatever we decide on for each child! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am fortunate that I only suffer side effects from it not an allergy. I am taking a very minimal amount and find it very helpful.
> At the end of the day I could not walk unaided to bed. During the night at the first sign of needing to get up I had to move as quickly as I could to walk 3 feet to the bathroom. I knew that soon I would have to be waking Mr. Wonderful to help me. So, I finally broke down and tried it. Now I can walk unaided 24/7. I can tell my body is getting use to the med as side effects are less bothersome. Hoping to increase dose so the pain goes away. For right now I am happy for the relief it has brought me.


I was taking the second generation of that medication, Pregabalin, but had to stop taking it because of one of the side effects - fluid overload - I couldn't walk 10 paces, before my feet were so swollen, and my skin so sore, that I thought my skin was actually going to split; I was sleeping in my recliner to sleep, so that I could continue to breathe ..... it was a total nightmare, and I was developing Sleep Apnoea! Since I stopped taking that medication, I lost all of the fluid weight, I can now sleep in my natural position, and the new medication manages my pain levels really well! Thank goodness for that, now I am hoping that this medication continues to work for me! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'd like to see the picture form the realtor!!


"Wentworth House, biggest house in England!!"

How many bathrooms does it have... :sm06: xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. After being disappointed with my doctor for the past 2 years I finally made a change. It is hard to change as I could always get someone worse than what I had. However, I think I made a wise decision. I was amazed at the advice she gave me on two problems I am dealing with. It was exactly the same advice I had suggested to my old doctor. Old doctor had different advice and dismissed what I felt was a good treatment. I hope I continue to like having her for a doctor. It is great nowadays that ones records can be transferred easily via computer.


Good luck with your new doctor. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Beautiful pieces Josephine, so artsy! xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Yes it was 10.30. Now I'm half way through the ironing, cushion covers are in the washing machine and I'm sitting having lunch. You would not believe how many feathers came out of the cushions, I had to take everything outside to the back to give them a good shake and vacuum the sofa and floor. I expect I will have to vacuum again after putting the cushions back into their covers.


Achoo! :sm09: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I was taking the second generation of that medication, Pregabalin, but had to stop taking it because of one of the side effects - fluid overload - I couldn't walk 10 paces, before my feet were so swollen, and my skin so sore, that I thought my skin was actually going to split; I was sleeping in my recliner to sleep, so that I could continue to breathe ..... it was a total nightmare, and I was developing Sleep Apnoea! Since I stopped taking that medication, I lost all of the fluid weight, I can now sleep in my natural position, and the new medication manages my pain levels really well! Thank goodness for that, now I am hoping that this medication continues to work for me! xoxoxo


Glad things are working out Judi. xoxo


----------



## jinx

I hope your meds continue to work for you.
I went to a new doctor yesterday. She was appalled my other doctor had tried to start me on 900 mg a day. She starts her patients on 100 mg and very gradually increases to a level that gives pain relief and does not cause side effects. 


Xiang said:


> I was taking the second generation of that medication, Pregabalin, but had to stop taking it because of one of the side effects - fluid overload - I couldn't walk 10 paces, before my feet were so swollen, and my skin so sore, that I thought my skin was actually going to split; I was sleeping in my recliner to sleep, so that I could continue to breathe ..... it was a total nightmare, and I was developing Sleep Apnoea! Since I stopped taking that medication, I lost all of the fluid weight, I can now sleep in my natural position, and the new medication manages my pain levels really well! Thank goodness for that, now I am hoping that this medication continues to work for me! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Thanks. I took so much time to pick out my last doctor and never felt comfortable with her. With the new doctor I felt comfortable right away. The only problem is the office is 50 miles away. However, they are building a new clinic in my town. It will open in May 2019.


Islander said:


> Good luck with your new doctor. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but I want buyers, perhaps I should put my house in an ad. on here. xx


Does your realtor list your property on line or advertise it in any way? Or does he just sit there and wait for people to come to him.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Does your realtor list your property on line or advertise it in any way? Or does he just sit there and wait for people to come to him.


It's on-line on her web site and on another web site that puts all properties for sale on line. xx


----------



## jinx

That is good. Those that I get in the ads have never included yours. I am sure I would recognize it when I saw it. 


Barn-dweller said:


> It's on-line on her web site and on another web site that puts all properties for sale on line. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That is good. Those that I get in the ads have never included yours. I am sure I would recognize it when I saw it.


Try www.clareevansandco.co.uk you should find us there. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Try www.clareevansandco.co.uk you should find us there. xx


Yes indeed, I found you. All that space in your home. We could all move in with you and be comfortable. 
I will let you know how many ads I get for places for sale in the UK.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Any yarn in the thrift stores here, go right away. I have seen knitting needles and crochet hooks, and even have seen a skeiner and spinning wheel.


A friend of mine works in a Charity shop, and she came across 2 spinning wheels, I'm not sure if she bought both of them, or not, though! She is also a spinner!


----------



## Xiang

I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


It's wonderful, Judi (and so are you)! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


Beautiful jacket Judi x


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Missed you MJ!


Sorry, I have been feeling quite exhausted lately, I don't seem to have enough energy, to get out of my own way, but that will improve, aat some stage! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> "Wentworth House, biggest house in England!!"
> 
> How many bathrooms does it have... :sm06: xoxo


Probably not many, they weren't big on bathrooms :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


Lovely work, a nice fit and the sleeves look a good length


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow this holiday seems to have gone quickly, don't overdo it, have a day off tomorrow. xx :sm09:


Yes, a day off today


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Do stop dear, you're making me feel exhausted!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I felt exhausted when finished. Cannot let it slip, at the end of the let I want it to be almost as clean as it's brand new self when we moved in :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Yes, a day off today


Anything good planned? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Finished my first cardigan now to start the second, will get some buttons tomorrow when we go shopping. Waiting for DH's car to be picked up it's in for its first MOT today, another big bill to look forward to. Wonder if we will get any viewers this weekend, they seem to have dried up at the moment. See ya later. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Well when you buy this house I'm coming to live with you !!!????????????


We could have a great game of hide and seek!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Number one finished minus buttons. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> "Wentworth House, biggest house in England!!"
> 
> How many bathrooms does it have... :sm06: xoxo


Had a look but it doesn't say so I'm guessing 183!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


Very pretty and I like the stitches. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Sister's, remember where we had lunch at the Pioneer House on the highway outside of Duncan, well it caught fire this afternoon. They don't know why yet, but it seems the restaurant is ok except for smoke damage. My cousin is on the fire department and they are going to watch the logs closely for restarting. Gaye at The Loom told me today it was too close for comfort. I couldn't imagine life without that yarn store!


Scary! Hope nobody got hurt.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Having coffee after washing the kitchen floor and hanging the washing out. I've got the ironing board set up ready to get going with that after coffee. Also going to clean all the cushion covers and then get rid of some of the cushions as we don't have as many easy chairs/sofas as we had!
> Have a good day everyone


You have just made me feel very quilts, my home is such a mess. Hope you enjoyed your well deserved coffee


----------



## PurpleFi

God morning from a very rainy Surrey. Spoke to Susan yesterday and by now she is on the train with her knitting and suduko.

We are off to the supermarket in a moment to get supplies and then I am getting the train to meet Susan at Reading and then back to our local station where I will leave the car. I hope by then the rain will have stopped.

We are promised dry weather for the rest of the time she is here, so we may go and have a look at a local NT garden tomorrow when June has arrived.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> It is great when you can find a doctor who will listen and you trust. xx


Totally agree, it's reassuring to have a Dr who talks good sense.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> It is amazing what dentists charge nowadays. Mr. Wonderful needs a root canal. Family dentist started the work for $700.00. He told Harold he needed to go to a specialist as he could not complete it. Specialists charged $900.00, plus and additional $350.00 to remove the bit of a file the first dentist had broken off in his gum. I jokingly told him to have it pulled. Not an option as it is a front tooth. No yarn for me this month unless my daughter finds more at $0.75.


Hope he never paid the first on also that dentist paid for the extraction of the piece of fil. Don't go to him again.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


They look good, can I have a look at the weekend?


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I don't bother about notifications, I just open my browser, and go to where I left off, last time I was on, then go to the latest page, of the current page #! ????????????


That's what I was doing but even that didn't work. It's ok now.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


I like the look of that, unusual to have a plain front & lace at the back. Love the colour too.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


Very cute, I've used that colour combination in a little sweater, it was great fully received as I'm sure yours will be too.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> God morning from a very rainy Surrey. Spoke to Susan yesterday and by now she is on the train with her knitting and suduko.
> 
> We are off to the supermarket in a moment to get supplies and then I am getting the train to meet Susan at Reading and then back to our local station where I will leave the car. I hope by then the rain will have stopped.
> 
> We are promised dry weather for the rest of the time she is here, so we may go and have a look at a local NT garden tomorrow when June has arrived.


Have fun!


----------



## LondonChris

Finally caught up again. Miserable day here but very quiet! Dd has gone to meet a friend, the boys Daddy has turned up for a couple of hours, first time in 8 weeks! I’m going to the cinema to finally see the new Mamma Mia. I’m going with my friend Lynn, expect we shall be singing along, our poor neighbours! My DD went to see it the first night it was show, people were all dressed up & were dancing, don’t think it will be like that this afternoon, we are going to what’s called Silver time, you have to have silver in your hair! It’s always full of oldies, like me, but we do get a free coffee all for £5.

Had a great day yesterday. Met up with my girls & their friend ho they used to go to school with. There were 15 children all different ages, they all played together & had so much fun. The boys were very tired when we got home. Plus I went to the park on my scooter, travelled along the pavement by the main road, it was scary but a great feeling when I got there.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


Lovely, lovely, lovely. Even looks lovely from the back. Very nice work.


----------



## jinx

That is an awful feeling to have. Med side effect had me so tired that I felt the need to lay down and I was already laying down. It was almost too much effort to walk to the bathroom. Hope you find your get up and go and get up and go.


Xiang said:


> Sorry, I have been feeling quite exhausted lately, I don't seem to have enough energy, to get out of my own way, but that will improve, aat some stage! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Finished my first cardigan now to start the second, will get some buttons tomorrow when we go shopping. Waiting for DH's car to be picked up it's in for its first MOT today, another big bill to look forward to. Wonder if we will get any viewers this weekend, they seem to have dried up at the moment. See ya later. xx


Morning. I believe MOT is a vehicle inspection. Does someone actually drive your vehicle on the roadway to inspect it. For our inspection we go to an inspection site and drive onto gadget the allows them to accelerate vehicle without the vehicle moving. All inspections are done then.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


Very nice sweater. The colors in the yarn played nice with each other.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can imagine the fun you 3 musketeers will have. Hope the weather cooperated.


PurpleFi said:


> God morning from a very rainy Surrey. Spoke to Susan yesterday and by now she is on the train with her knitting and suduko.
> 
> We are off to the supermarket in a moment to get supplies and then I am getting the train to meet Susan at Reading and then back to our local station where I will leave the car. I hope by then the rain will have stopped.
> 
> We are promised dry weather for the rest of the time she is here, so we may go and have a look at a local NT garden tomorrow when June has arrived.


----------



## cheryljackson

omg this cardigan is gorgeous love the colours


----------



## jinx

Morning from my hazy little corner of the world. I made a sleeveless baby sweater yesterday in only a few hours. I was thinking that doing a lace pattern and using bulky yarn on very large needles would lead to a poor outcome. I was right. Will see if Flo's partners daughter has a doll that it will fit. The most exciting thing I have planned for today is to wash my hair. Hoping some fun thing pops up to entertain me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely. Even looks lovely from the back. Very nice work.


Thanks everyone for your kind comments, I'm not too sure about the colours and DH says they make it look dirty but it's done now. I call it a party cardi with all its colours. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I believe MOT is a vehicle inspection. Does someone actually drive your vehicle on the roadway to inspect it. For our inspection we go to an inspection site and drive onto gadget the allows them to accelerate vehicle without the vehicle moving. All inspections are done then.


Yes when a car is 3 years old every year it then has to go through a series of tests to make sure it is road-worthy, this is usually done in a garage qualified to do these tests. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes when a car is 3 years old every year it then has to go through a series of tests to make sure it is road-worthy, this is usually done in a garage qualified to do these tests. xx


Wondering why someone picks up the car. Why don't you just drive it to the test area?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


It looks great! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


Oooh, it's lovely


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning, ladies! I'm off early for breakfast with a friend. Then back home to try to get a bit more packing done. It's slowly coming along. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love and hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up again.  Miserable day here but very quiet! Dd has gone to meet a friend, the boys Daddy has turned up for a couple of hours, first time in 8 weeks! I'm going to the cinema to finally see the new Mamma Mia. I'm going with my friend Lynn, expect we shall be singing along, our poor neighbours! My DD went to see it the first night it was show, people were all dressed up & were dancing, don't think it will be like that this afternoon, we are going to what's called Silver time, you have to have silver in your hair! It's always full of oldies, like me, but we do get a free coffee all for £5.
> 
> Had a great day yesterday. Met up with my girls & their friend ho they used to go to school with. There were 15 children all different ages, they all played together & had so much fun. The boys were very tired when we got home. Plus I went to the park on my scooter, travelled along the pavement by the main road, it was scary but a great feeling when I got there.


DD and I saw it a few weeks back. We had gone to see The Incredibles, but the air-conditioning was working in that theatre so we transferred the tickets. It was ok, but confusing to begin until we realised it was doing flashbacks to when the girl's mother was a girl!


----------



## lifeline

Went out to a town that I thought was somewhere else, so it was disappointing + it started to pour with rain so ended up buying an umbrella!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


Judi that is fantastic!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:04 am EDT and 25'C (77'F). It's sunny. We had a little sprinkle yesterday but the thunderstorms went east of us. Rain is supposed to start tonight and last all of tomorrow.
I spent the last two days at the lake. It was beautiful with a nice cool breeze coming off the water and plenty of boats to watch. The yells from the kids at summer camp didn't even bother me.
I had to take out some of my knitting on my Bi-colour Breakwater. It's based on Frangiflutti and there are only 3 sentences to the pattern so there's a lot to imagine/interpret. When mine started curving the wrong direction, I knew that I was doing part 2 wrong.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Went out to a town that I thought was somewhere else, so it was disappointing + it started to pour with rain so ended up buying an umbrella!


I need to buy another umbrella. I've gone through 3 this year. They're not making them like they used to.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> DD and I saw it a few weeks back. We had gone to see The Incredibles, but the air-conditioning was working in that theatre so we transferred the tickets. It was ok, but confusing to begin until we realised it was doing flashbacks to when the girl's mother was a girl!


The original Mamma Mia had flashbacks as well. Just not as far.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, ladies! I'm off early for breakfast with a friend. Then back home to try to get a bit more packing done. It's slowly coming along. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love and hugs to all of you! xxxooo


Have a nice meet up with your friend.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes when a car is 3 years old every year it then has to go through a series of tests to make sure it is road-worthy, this is usually done in a garage qualified to do these tests. xx


Our tests start when the car is 7 and happen every 2 years, which coincides with the license for the plate expiring.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my hazy little corner of the world. I made a sleeveless baby sweater yesterday in only a few hours. I was thinking that doing a lace pattern and using bulky yarn on very large needles would lead to a poor outcome. I was right. Will see if Flo's partners daughter has a doll that it will fit. The most exciting thing I have planned for today is to wash my hair. Hoping some fun thing pops up to entertain me.


I did a lacy shrug in bulky yarn. It turned out lovely, but it is so heavy that I haven't worn it more than once.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I believe MOT is a vehicle inspection. Does someone actually drive your vehicle on the roadway to inspect it. For our inspection we go to an inspection site and drive onto gadget the allows them to accelerate vehicle without the vehicle moving. All inspections are done then.


We used to have those accelerometers (sp ?) for testing the cars while running for testing the emissions during the bi-yearly inspection. They'd stick a sensor up the tailpipe and put the car in drive and test the emissions. But people were complaining that the things were damaging their transmissions, so now the mechanic just does a read out of the computer's diagnostics. If the computer has too many errors or adjustments, your car fails. And the test only takes 10 minutes now.
The mechanics at the garage where I get my oil changed inspect everything under the car when I get the oil changed. And I get a print out with everything that needs fixing and the stuff that can wait but should be done soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up again. Miserable day here but very quiet! Dd has gone to meet a friend, the boys Daddy has turned up for a couple of hours, first time in 8 weeks! I'm going to the cinema to finally see the new Mamma Mia. I'm going with my friend Lynn, expect we shall be singing along, our poor neighbours! My DD went to see it the first night it was show, people were all dressed up & were dancing, don't think it will be like that this afternoon, we are going to what's called Silver time, you have to have silver in your hair! It's always full of oldies, like me, but we do get a free coffee all for £5.
> 
> Had a great day yesterday. Met up with my girls & their friend ho they used to go to school with. There were 15 children all different ages, they all played together & had so much fun. The boys were very tired when we got home. Plus I went to the park on my scooter, travelled along the pavement by the main road, it was scary but a great feeling when I got there.


There is a cinema in Cobourg that during the day plays old movies. All the seniors go there. It's cheaper than the regular cinema and there is a cafe downstairs so you can get your coffee and muffin before you see the show, instead of pop and popcorn. Mum and Stuart have gone there.

I'm glad that you made it safely to the park. You should be able to go almost anywhere with your scooter.
One of the fellows at work has a pool noodle taped to the back of his electric bike so the cars have to be at least 3 feet away from him to avoid the pool noodle.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't bother about notifications, I just open my browser, and go to where I left off, last time I was on, then go to the latest page, of the current page #! ????????????





LondonChris said:


> That's what I was doing but even that didn't work. It's ok now.


I just start at the end and work back. Sorry everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> God morning from a very rainy Surrey. Spoke to Susan yesterday and by now she is on the train with her knitting and suduko.
> 
> We are off to the supermarket in a moment to get supplies and then I am getting the train to meet Susan at Reading and then back to our local station where I will leave the car. I hope by then the rain will have stopped.
> 
> We are promised dry weather for the rest of the time she is here, so we may go and have a look at a local NT garden tomorrow when June has arrived.


Wish I could be there, but I really need to pay down some debts if I ever hope to retire soon.
Give everyone a <hug> from me. I know you'll have lots of fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> You have just made me feel very quilts, my home is such a mess. Hope you enjoyed your well deserved coffee


The public parts of my house are very clean. The private parts....well I can see the floor. :sm12: :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


It's lovely. Beautiful stitches.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Finished my first cardigan now to start the second, will get some buttons tomorrow when we go shopping. Waiting for DH's car to be picked up it's in for its first MOT today, another big bill to look forward to. Wonder if we will get any viewers this weekend, they seem to have dried up at the moment. See ya later. xx


Maybe it's just the weather. Hopefully the buyers will show soon.


----------



## TexasKnitem

What yarn was used?


Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


That looks very well done, and looks beautiful on you. That pattern looks familiar. Is it Portage by Melissa Schaschwary?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks. I took so much time to pick out my last doctor and never felt comfortable with her. With the new doctor I felt comfortable right away. The only problem is the office is 50 miles away. However, they are building a new clinic in my town. It will open in May 2019.


Good doctors are hard to find. Hold onto that one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> "Wentworth House, biggest house in England!!"
> 
> How many bathrooms does it have... :sm06: xoxo


Too many rooms altogether. Can you imagine how many staff are needed to clean it!
I prefer something that is small enough for me to clean. With maybe a detached bunkie for when friends come to stay. Because no one would come to Canada in the winter, unless they really like snow and ice.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I was taking the second generation of that medication, Pregabalin, but had to stop taking it because of one of the side effects - fluid overload - I couldn't walk 10 paces, before my feet were so swollen, and my skin so sore, that I thought my skin was actually going to split; I was sleeping in my recliner to sleep, so that I could continue to breathe ..... it was a total nightmare, and I was developing Sleep Apnoea! Since I stopped taking that medication, I lost all of the fluid weight, I can now sleep in my natural position, and the new medication manages my pain levels really well! Thank goodness for that, now I am hoping that this medication continues to work for me! xoxoxo


I hope it does too. Those are awful side effects.


----------



## jinx

Now you will have a memento from that trek. Every time you use the umbrella you will remember that disappointing day.;^(


lifeline said:


> Went out to a town that I thought was somewhere else, so it was disappointing + it started to pour with rain so ended up buying an umbrella!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Last time I had my eyes checked, I was told that my long sight had improved, as had the script for reading! Apparently as we get older, our eyes begin deteriorating at around 40, then they seem to begin improving at somewhere around 60! At least that is what seems to be happening to me! I am able to see clearly, almost as far as I used to be able, before I got prescribed my first pair of glasses, but the close work isn't as easy, as it was when I was a lot younger! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I have one eye getting better and one eye getting worse, still. I just got a notification of an appointment with the optician where I got my last pair of glasses. But I want an appointment to see my optician, she does a more thorough eye exam. 
My close work is not too bad, if I take off my glasses!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> This is a link to the preview for "Tag" it's based on a true story and it's really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that one's been through here yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Anything is worth a try! There are a lot of people in Australia, who bypass the Realtors, and sell their homes privately. Some get very fast sales, but others take a while! xoxoxo


The provincial government put in a bunch of new rules to try to slow our incredibly hot real estate market. It slowed it for a couple of months but it's hot again. Anything that comes up for sale is selling fast because there just isn't enough ON the market. If the federal government would just get rid of the tax break for those who buy a house or building and leave it empty, then there would be enough on the market.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have those accelerometers (sp ?) for testing the cars while running for testing the emissions during the bi-yearly inspection. They'd stick a sensor up the tailpipe and put the car in drive and test the emissions. But people were complaining that the things were damaging their transmissions, so now the mechanic just does a read out of the computer's diagnostics. If the computer has too many errors or adjustments, your car fails. And the test only takes 10 minutes now.
> The mechanics at the garage where I get my oil changed inspect everything under the car when I get the oil changed. And I get a print out with everything that needs fixing and the stuff that can wait but should be done soon.


Yes, that is what I was talking about. Cannot get the license renewed unless car/truck passed emission. I do not know exactly how they do it nowadays as Mr. Wonderful takes my vehicle in and gets it taken of.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> A process knitter is In my opinion someone who likes the techniques and just working on something in general not really wanting the finished item for themselves, product knitter would be knitting for the item and staying to just that item till it's finished!
> 
> I am definitely a process knitter by all my projects going right now! :sm16:


I'm definitely a process knitter too. I don't finish much. I frog a lot.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Very nice work.


----------



## nitz8catz

DD has just come down to stare at me, so I'm signing off now. (And running away to the lake)
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I have one eye getting better and one eye getting worse, still. I just got a notification of an appointment with the optician where I got my last pair of glasses. But I want an appointment to see my optician, she does a more thorough eye exam.
> My close work is not too bad, if I take off my glasses!


I will be interested to see what Dr. has to say about my glasses when I see him in September. Could not get an appointment in July or August as he is so busy. I think he is busy because he does a good job. I never wear my glasses unless I need the sunglasses or if I am driving. Recently noticed it is a bit harder to read the closed caption on t.v. Also have to take them off to see work close up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Wondering why someone picks up the car. Why don't you just drive it to the test area?


The car is having a service first then our garage man takes it for its MOT. He always picks our cars up as if not he would have to bring us back home as there is mo way to get back to our house. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Went out to a town that I thought was somewhere else, so it was disappointing + it started to pour with rain so ended up buying an umbrella!


Not one of your better days then. xx :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Now you will have a memento from that trek. Every time you use the umbrella you will remember that disappointing day.;^(


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

TexasKnitem said:


> What yarn was used?


It'sSirdar Snuggly Crofter, fair isle effect 4 ply.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> DD has just come down to stare at me, so I'm signing off now. (And running away to the lake)
> Everyone have a great day.


Have fun at the lake


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments, I'm not too sure about the colours and DH says they make it look dirty but it's done now. I call it a party cardi with all its colours. xx :sm16:


It's very nice Jacky. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Now you will have a memento from that trek. Every time you use the umbrella you will remember that disappointing day.;^(


Not sure it will be the sort of thing she wants reminding of. xx :sm08:


----------



## Islander

Still smokey here.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> DD has just come down to stare at me, so I'm signing off now. (And running away to the lake)
> Everyone have a great day.


Oh go tell her to spin lol! How is your e-wheel by the way? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Mr J made coffee to start the day. Unfortunately he forgot to screw the lid on the diner type sugar dispenser. So coffee was a little sweeter this morning as was Mr. J for trying to help! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Still smokey here.


Yuck. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Mr J made coffee to start the day. Unfortunately he forgot to screw the lid on the diner type sugar dispenser. So coffee was a little sweeter this morning as was Mr. J for trying to help! xoxo


Well done him, at least he tried. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> The car is having a service first then our garage man takes it for its MOT. He always picks our cars up as if not he would have to bring us back home as there is mo way to get back to our house. xx


Okay. If that works for you that is the way to do it. :sm02: :sm01:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Still smokey here.


Oh wowow. That is very smoky and unhealthy. As we are much farther away we only have a haze or slight fog because of those fires. Time for you to start wearing masks.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Mr J made coffee to start the day. Unfortunately he forgot to screw the lid on the diner type sugar dispenser. So coffee was a little sweeter this morning as was Mr. J for trying to help! xoxo


Ugh. Hate when that happens. Yesterday I was using pepper and quickly realized it was open to the pour setting instead of the shaker opening. I know how to remove extra salt, but not pepper. I made a double recipe and did not pepper the second half. Turned out fine. Most times it is great when our guys try to help you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Okay. If that works for you that is the way to do it. :sm02: :sm01:


He does it for everyone, one of the perks of living in the country. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure it will be the sort of thing she wants reminding of. xx :sm08:


I don't mind, I will use it as a learning curve to check out next time, I nearly contacted my friend who had been with me when I went through the place I thought I was going to today :sm08:


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Still smokey here.


That's so bad. How long have you been living with this now?


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Mr J made coffee to start the day. Unfortunately he forgot to screw the lid on the diner type sugar dispenser. So coffee was a little sweeter this morning as was Mr. J for trying to help! xoxo


Whoops


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Oh wowow. That is very smoky and unhealthy. As we are much farther away we only have a haze or slight fog because of those fires. Time for you to start wearing masks.


BC has declared a state of emergency now and is asking for help Federally to fight the fires. We just stay enclosed inside our houses. Although I am amazed to see some people let their children play in it and swim at the beach. Have to protect those little lungs too.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Ugh. Hate when that happens. Yesterday I was using pepper and quickly realized it was open to the pour setting instead of the shaker opening. I know how to remove extra salt, but not pepper. I made a double recipe and did not pepper the second half. Turned out fine. Most times it is great when our guys try to help you.


My first job was working in a restaurant above a prestigious boys school. The students used to come in and unscrew the tops on the salt and peppers deliberately, causing patrons to have to order a second meal. Finally the owner laid down the law and said no matter who did it they would all be evicted permanently if it happened once more. They got the message!

Later I worked at the boys school in the office and it was required for them to bring my lunch and dinner trays from the kitchen... a job they hated because it was a long walk. I always smiled, because it seemed like payback! :sm15: :sm02: :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done him, at least he tried. xx


Now only if he'd make supper... maybe not! xxx


----------



## jinx

Harold's parents owned a restaurant. I was helping them out one day and the cook said he saw the boys loosing the tops of the salt shaker. After the boys left I checked the salt shaker and the top was tight. Dumb me did not check the pepper shaker and that one was loose.
I did not get to give them payback as they never showed up again in the restaurant.


Islander said:


> My first job was working in a restaurant above a prestigious boys school. The students used to come in and unscrew the tops on the salt and peppers deliberately, causing patrons to have to order a second meal. Finally the owner laid down the law and said no matter who did it they would all be evicted permanently if it happened once more. They got the message!
> 
> Later I worked at the boys school in the office and it was required for them to bring my lunch and dinner trays from the kitchen... a job they hated because it was a long walk. I always smiled, because it seemed like payback! :sm15: :sm02: :sm17:


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! Sorry I have been AWOL all day, have been busy!! Was supposed to go geocaching with DD and the kids but as heavy rain was threatened, we decided to go Adventure Golfing instead. It was a hoot, haven't been to this course before and it brilliant, based on Jurassic Park, there are realistic dinosaurs everywhere. Sadly, it did rain, like the end of the world, but we soldiered on in our waterproofs, which turned out not to be!! DD won, I came second after a couple of holes in one. We had a hot drink after that and came home. DD wanted to go to her school as the A Level Exam results are out today and she wanted to see how her pupils had got on. DGS came back with us, we played Monopoly (I won!!), watched a film that DGD wouldn't have liked and then DGS played Tomb Raider while made a cake to take to Josephine's tomorrow. he's gone home for his tea now, we have had dinner and I'm now ready to collapse in a heap!! Off to watch TV now, see some of you tomorrow & Saturday, Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Now only if he'd make supper... maybe not! xxx


Think you'd be pushing your luck there. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Sorry I have been AWOL all day, have been busy!! Was supposed to go geocaching with DD and the kids but as heavy rain was threatened, we decided to go Adventure Golfing instead. It was a hoot, haven't been to this course before and it brilliant, based on Jurassic Park, there are realistic dinosaurs everywhere. Sadly, it did rain, like the end of the world, but we soldiered on in our waterproofs, which turned out not to be!! DD won, I came second after a couple of holes in one. We had a hot drink after that and came home. DD wanted to go to her school as the A Level Exam results are out today and she wanted to see how her pupils had got on. DGS came back with us, we played Monopoly (I won!!), watched a film that DGD wouldn't have liked and then DGS played Tomb Raider while made a cake to take to Josephine's tomorrow. he's gone home for his tea now, we have had dinner and I'm now ready to collapse in a heap!! Off to watch TV now, see some of you tomorrow & Saturday, Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hang on, is that a typo or did you say you won at Monopoly. Well done. Crazy golf sounds great, love playing that. Travel safely tomorrow. You will hear from me. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely. Even looks lovely from the back. Very nice work.


Thank you, I was actually hoping that the colour of the top I was wearing would show through, but it didn't; oh well I am still very happy with it!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> That is an awful feeling to have. Med side effect had me so tired that I felt the need to lay down and I was already laying down. It was almost too much effort to walk to the bathroom. Hope you find your get up and go and get up and go.


Yep, the meds have a little to do with it, but I think my dogs, and gk's share a lot more of the problem! :sm23: Not to worry, the little ones will get more comfortable with sleeping away from mum, and the dogs will also settle down again! DD5 eas home for a week and a half, and the younger (larger) dog spent a lot of time with her, including the night; and is now missing her like crazy! She will settle down eventually, and I will sleep properly (as I can) again, and things will return to normal; until the next time dd comes home! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> They look good, can I have a look at the weekend?


Absolutely xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> There is a goat farm near here. I've had their cheese and enjoyed some of the flavours. I'll have to try the goat milk. I only have an asthma attack about every 10 years, but maybe it would help with allergies too.


My Asthma is seasonal, so usually winter time, when everyone lights their wood fires, or next door neighbours have a lot of friends around - they are all smokers and their sencond hand smoke comes straight into our house, unless we shut all doors & windows! :sm22: 
The other bad time is the fire season, especially if it is a bad season like a couple of years ago, when the fire backtracked on itself. The reburn is much worse for asthma sufferers (well I am assuming here), definitely worse for me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely xxx


Has Susan safely arrived? xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've had something similar happen in real life with cat hairball upchuck, everywhere!


Eeewwwuuu, that sounds like it might be worse than the other one; except for the smell! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm on my holidays. I've rode cross country by train and Josephine was at reading to meet me. I'm just getting into bed now as I didn't sleep much last night. 

GS2 has passed his exams and is off to uni in September. I'm a really proud grandma.

I'm going to catch up a bit and I'll be on line tomorrow


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm on my holidays. I've rode cross country by train and Josephine was at reading to meet me. I'm just getting into bed now as I didn't sleep much last night.
> 
> GS2 has passed his exams and is off to uni in September. I'm a really proud grandma.
> 
> I'm going to catch up a bit and I'll be on line tomorrow


Glad you've arrived safely and are tucked up in bed, enjoy your holiday will be thinking of you all on Saturday. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I was offered the position before he took it. But management positions have a very short life in my organization. So I turned it down.
> My boss is the exception, and we can't figure it out. He's eligible for retirement this year but won't go because he still has two girls in university.
> He also can't do paperwork.


We had a D.O.N. at our local hospital; who should never have been in the position. She ran the hospital so badly, that now it is second to one, which began much worse than ours! The new D.O.N. is now trying to rebuild the status of the hospital, and bring it back to what it was originally; I hope she can do it!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I have 2 in my case I usually take away with me, they do get easier when they have been moved. I did see them really cheap this morning, maybe it's worth getting another one?


Be careful of the cheaper products! We got some suctioned products, that were quite cheap, and they came off the walls, without any assistance - we just heard the thuds as they fell to the floor! They were supposed to be a quite reputable brand also! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. The rain stopped just after lunch time and the sun came out.
Met Susans train ok and were home by 4.30 ish. 

It was lovely to see her again. She's had a very long day and has gone for an early night.

Trish. So sorry you are still having trouble with the fires, stay safe. Xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The café where we had our afternoon tea sold yarn, I think I mentioned that. I bought some and I paid for it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I have some yarn that looks exactly like that, but a different brand name! It is still waiting to be made into something! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Oh, you had your hands full Judi, sounds like everyone would be tired the next day. xoxox


No, T1 & T2 woke in their usual state, bouncing with energy; but I slept for a bit longer than them, and dh coped with them during the day! I always get the night shift! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I forgot to add, if it doesn't come off outright, they can slide down the tile. Even on untextured tiles. Having a grab bar installed directly in the shower is probably your best and safest method. xox


I hope it is out, by now! It is a bit scary when those fires get close to ones area! We haven't had a secere one here, for a couple of years; but they are already getting sever fires in the Eastern states! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Miss Lilly came to craft today. What a joy she is. She started off with finger crocheting a necklace while reading a book on the kindle. Next she painted crafts sticks to make a frame for the design she had made with my wide assortment of buttons. She then decided her white headband was too boring and painted that to match her jeans and shirt. Then she spent a long time using the face paint. Sadly her mom showed up and Lilly ask to come back again tomorrow.
> Now why am I so tired? I did nothing but watch her play and enjoy herself. She picks up all her equipment and puts it away. Yet at the end of the day I am exhausted when she is here.
> ETA She even made lunch. I will not mention to her mom that she made a peanut butter, bananas, and marshmallow sandwich. She made a cake in a mug for dessert.


Her sandwich is so close to what I make, except I use honey, instead of marshmallows. My dgd's will also make Nutella & banana, or just straight Nutella (chocolate & hazelnut spread - delicious) sandwiches! No harm, when it isn't an everyday thing! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It seems I enjoy each generation of children more and more. I think it is because I have more and more free time to spend with them. With my children I loved being with them, but was always sooo busy. The grands were wonderful but I was still busy. Now with the great grands all my time is my own and I gladly spend it all with them.


It is also wonderful, when the children know how to enterftain themselves, without technology! My girls didn't have technology, even though it was available, they used their imagination, but a couple of the gk's seem to need their technology, to keep them amused; but when they are here, they have to use their imaginations! I think our exhaustion comes from them being so full of energy, and excitement! Just watching T1 & T2 playing, and dancing, is enough to deplete any energy that I might have stored, in my older bones! I really don't know how my mother coped with having 6 gk's staying at her place for a week! Although my parents did live on a darm, at the time; so there was plenty of exciting things for the children to do! I think dad was milking cows, and they also had sheep; and the most exciting thing, would have been the creek that ran through their property. Included with the creek, was plenty of frogs, tadpoles, and yabbies; and in the fields, there were plenty of mushrooms to be found! There is always a lot of fun to be had on a farm! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My haul from yesterday, the two colours at the front will be cardigans, the one at the back a blanket and the chenile because it was there and I've never knitted with it before. xx


What a wonderful haul, cant wait to see the results! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Got soaked going too use he loos in the car park and had to almost stop the car on the motorway during a particularly heavy downpour but when we got to Sidcup, the roads were completely dry and the sun was shining!!! Says it all!! :sm23: xxx


Oh well, I hope you enjoyed your day, despite the weather! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My DGD so _wants_ to be crafty but she has such a short attention span and gets bored very quickly. We have been knitting a tiny owl cushion for a couple of years now, she 'knits', I tink, then we start over on the next visit. She shows interest in my sewing machine and has done some embroidery on it - for about 15 minutes, then she's gone! I'm hoping things will improve with age, although my DD cannot thread a needle. Oh but she does make fabulous cupcakes!!!


There is always talent in at least one area. I have 2 dd's who are brilliant, at making cakes; and one of those two is showing talent, at making fancy dress costumes - by cutting and gluing, but not sewing. One of the dgd's is showing talent with making clothes; atm she draws around one of her sisters, cuts the shape out, then sews it together and makes a shirt; and they actually fit the child it is made for! :sm07: :sm07: 
I will be helping her use patterns, in the near future, but I am hoping to see her go on to a course (when she is a little older) to learn how to draught her own patterns, as I think she might be able to design her own clothing. At the very least, she is showing potential in that direction!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, I'll take that as an early one for next year!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


That is great! What pattern is that?


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> That is great! What pattern is that?


It's from a booklet called Little Stitches in Peter Pan. I've probably had it for about 30 years. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> It's from a booklet called Little Stitches in Peter Pan. I've probably had it for about 30 years. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I think I've got that booklet. I've a few Sirdar books. I love their yarn too. Sorry you aren't coming. Xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> They did thanks. It was my feet that suffered on the march. Several hours in SHOES!


I understand how you feel, with that one! I rarely have shoes on for longer than necessary (2 hours is too long, and it was terrible, while I was working)! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I think I've got that booklet. I've a few Sirdar books. I love their yarn too. Sorry you aren't coming. Xx


Not half as sorry as I am would love to see you all again, back with my family. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Not half as sorry as I am would love to see you all again, back with my family. xx


Where you belong....x


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Where you belong....x


Oh so true but it's not to be this time. I could do with my family at the moment. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Still smokey here.


We're having a much clearer day today, thankfully, and cooler, too. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm on my holidays. I've rode cross country by train and Josephine was at reading to meet me. I'm just getting into bed now as I didn't sleep much last night.
> 
> GS2 has passed his exams and is off to uni in September. I'm a really proud grandma.
> 
> I'm going to catch up a bit and I'll be on line tomorrow


Well done getting there safely and congrats to you and GS2! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Gs glad you made it safely to Josephine’s house!

Had a fun day at sewing circle today but I am tired now Michael missed school today because he was running a fever, hopefully he can make it to school tomorrow!


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


That is super cute????


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm on my holidays. I've rode cross country by train and Josephine was at reading to meet me. I'm just getting into bed now as I didn't sleep much last night.
> 
> GS2 has passed his exams and is off to uni in September. I'm a really proud grandma.
> 
> I'm going to catch up a bit and I'll be on line tomorrow


Excellent news about be getting his A levels and as a result his university place.

Have a great day with purple and see you tomorrow


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Gs glad you made it safely to Josephine's house!
> 
> Had a fun day at sewing circle today but I am tired now Michael missed school today because he was running a fever, hopefully he can make it to school tomorrow!


Hope Michael is feeling better soon


----------



## jollypolly

I've only read last 3 pages but my eyes are closing. I'm glad to find you all in good spirits. Hope the fire stops. Think of you all often.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I think she was serious. For many years marijuana has been used to treat glaucoma. Now it can be done legally.


Not in my country, yet! :sm22: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I think she was serious. For many years marijuana has been used to treat glaucoma. Now it can be done legally.


I'm quite happy to do a video call, with anyone who is interested. I can either call through Facebook, Messenger, or just use my international call allowance! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cool cloudy Wales. It's Friday so it's shopping day, will get some buttons for number one cardigan while we are there, then back to number two cardigan. Nothing planned, unfortunately, for the weekend, will send my spirit down to Josephine's to haunt them tomorrow. Of course we might get an influx of viewers and a flying pigs flypast. The latter more likely than the former. Oh well more knitting time for me. Have a good Friday. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hoping what is bothering you passes quickly. Hope the quiet and tea bring you a measure of relief.


It did, thank you! It is never quiet, or peaceful, when dh is around. When he is watching tv, he has it quite loud, but when he goes to bed it is turned down to almost muted, and difficult to hear. So while he was out, I had wonderful silence, except for the sounds the two dogs made, which was minimal! So I was much better, by the time they returned. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dropped the owl bag of at the fair yesterday.
> Fingers crossed everyone.
> MJ .. I know what you mean. I'm one big ache lately. If it's not my everything it's my head... Or both!
> Got the treadmill and have forced myself to use it , so the journey begins.
> My favorite line in a movie..
> " life is pain, you just get used to it"
> Geena Davis ..can't remember the name of the movie now.
> 
> But tomorrow is fasting bloodwork day for me again so I'm gonna try to sleep.
> Xoxo


Love your owl bag, and your friends embroidery is quite good also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was the French coast you could see, amazing, huh?!!


Very amazing, there aren't many coasts near us, that can be seen! Also most of the other countries, are much too far away! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Waiting to go to school


He looks like a quiet achiever, and a little excited! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


Very very nice Judi, love the colour and I'm sure you'll get a lot of wear out of it, what's the pattern? X


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you many warm and healing hugs, Judi. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, the hugs worked well! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I felt exhausted when finished. Cannot let it slip, at the end of the let I want it to be almost as clean as it's brand new self when we moved in :sm08:


That's a great thing to aspire to and it will mean a lot less work to do when you move on!! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Very very nice Judi, love the colour and I'm sure you'll get a lot of wear out of it, what's the pattern? X


Morning, all ready for your weekend away? Are you driving down? Enjoy yourselves and have a drink for me (at least one). xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


Love it, that's a very intricate pattern and well knitted!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up again. Miserable day here but very quiet! Dd has gone to meet a friend, the boys Daddy has turned up for a couple of hours, first time in 8 weeks! I'm going to the cinema to finally see the new Mamma Mia. I'm going with my friend Lynn, expect we shall be singing along, our poor neighbours! My DD went to see it the first night it was show, people were all dressed up & were dancing, don't think it will be like that this afternoon, we are going to what's called Silver time, you have to have silver in your hair! It's always full of oldies, like me, but we do get a free coffee all for £5.
> 
> Had a great day yesterday. Met up with my girls & their friend ho they used to go to school with. There were 15 children all different ages, they all played together & had so much fun. The boys were very tired when we got home. Plus I went to the park on my scooter, travelled along the pavement by the main road, it was scary but a great feeling when I got there.


Good for you, well done!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I believe MOT is a vehicle inspection. Does someone actually drive your vehicle on the roadway to inspect it. For our inspection we go to an inspection site and drive onto gadget the allows them to accelerate vehicle without the vehicle moving. All inspections are done then.


I think that's what we have, it can test brakes, emissions etc


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wondering why someone picks up the car. Why don't you just drive it to the test area?


We do!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Love it, that's a very intricate pattern and well knitted!! Xxxx


Thank you kind lady. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


Both items are quite good, well done! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are just about up. Susan is dressed and I'm not. Catch you later xx


----------



## grandma susan

Well I spent my first night in pure luxury. I've had a wonderful sleep , josephine has gone to get ready, I'm having coffee with Peter. Waiting for June.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It's wonderful, Judi (and so are you)! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful jacket Judi x


Thank you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Lovely work, a nice fit and the sleeves look a good length


Thank you, I made the sleeves to my measurements, significantly longer than the original measurements! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


Very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I like the look of that, unusual to have a plain front & lace at the back. Love the colour too.


Thank you! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Thank you, I made the sleeves to my measurements, significantly longer than the original measurements! :sm23: :sm23:


The best advantage to making your own


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Judi that is fantastic!!


Thanks Lisa, I was beginning to get thoroughly sick of it, as I have been working on it, for about 6 months!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The public parts of my house are very clean. The private parts....well I can see the floor. :sm12: :sm17:


Sounds about the same as my house! As long as everything's clean, then all is good! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That looks very well done, and looks beautiful on you. That pattern looks familiar. Is it Portage by Melissa Schaschwary?


Thank you, and no, it is a pattern from the Bendigo Woollen Mills, in Victoria; but has no designer's name attached to it.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it does too. Those are awful side effects.


They are, I have side effects from other medications, but none anywhere near severe as those related to Lyrica; I was glad to get rid of it. I was also fortunate, in that there was a medication just released on to the P.E.B. (I think that is correct), so I was put on a trial with them, and luckily have had no problems, since I have been taking them; but I am on the highest possible dose available, with this medication! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## jinx

We are with you. Feel the loving gentle hug I am giving you?


Barn-dweller said:


> Oh so true but it's not to be this time. I could do with my family at the moment. xx


----------



## jinx

Hope Michael is fever free today.


binkbrice said:


> Gs glad you made it safely to Josephine's house!
> 
> Had a fun day at sewing circle today but I am tired now Michael missed school today because he was running a fever, hopefully he can make it to school tomorrow!


----------



## jinx

Nice you popped in. We miss you when you do not post.


jollypolly said:


> I've only read last 3 pages but my eyes are closing. I'm glad to find you all in good spirits. Hope the fire stops. Think of you all often.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Not in my country, yet! :sm22: :sm15:


I did not mean it was a legal practice. No doctor was allowed to prescribe it.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cool cloudy Wales. It's Friday so it's shopping day, will get some buttons for number one cardigan while we are there, then back to number two cardigan. Nothing planned, unfortunately, for the weekend, will send my spirit down to Josephine's to haunt them tomorrow. Of course we might get an influx of viewers and a flying pigs flypast. The latter more likely than the former. Oh well more knitting time for me. Have a good Friday. xx


Morning. I have dispatched the pigs. You should be seeing them about 2 p.m. Hope you enjoy seeing them. :sm02: :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> It did, thank you! It is never quiet, or peaceful, when dh is around. When he is watching tv, he has it quite loud, but when he goes to bed it is turned down to almost muted, and difficult to hear. So while he was out, I had wonderful silence, except for the sounds the two dogs made, which was minimal! So I was much better, by the time they returned. :sm23: :sm23:


We have "TV ears." Headphones you plug into the t.v and turn to the volume needed to hear and the other person can tune the t.v. to a normal level. They also work well when I stream a movie on the computer and Mr. Wonderful is watching t.v. with the ears and the t.v. volume turned off. I purchased them because they are suppose to aid the hard of hearing. They are not good for their intended purpose, but work well for other things.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you've arrived safely and are tucked up in bed, enjoy your holiday will be thinking of you all on Saturday. xx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Very very nice Judi, love the colour and I'm sure you'll get a lot of wear out of it, what's the pattern? X


Just one I got from Bendigo Woollen Mill, in Victoria, it hasn't actually got a name. Would you like a copy of it? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> The best advantage to making your own


Definitely is, the shop bought ones are never long enough for me! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We have "TV ears." Headphones you plug into the t.v and turn to the volume needed to hear and the other person can tune the t.v. to a normal level. They also work well when I stream a movie on the computer and Mr. Wonderful is watching t.v. with the ears and the t.v. volume turned off. I purchased them because they are suppose to aid the hard of hearing. They are not good for their intended purpose, but work well for other things.


DH has a wireless headset that he uses for his Sony PS4, and I bought a set that was supposed to do the same with the tv, but didn't work, so am just working up to look for something else! :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> DH has a wireless headset that he uses for his Sony PS4, and I bought a set that was supposed to do the same with the tv, but didn't work, so am just working up to look for something else! :sm22: :sm22:


This is the brand we have. They are plugged into the back of the t.v. They work well to control the volume. They do not work at all to clarify the sound as a hard of person can understand it better. I am not saying it is the best buy, but it works for us.
https://www.tvears.com/google?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3MDEgvPz3AIVUrbACh0cYgAOEAAYASAAEgLacfD_BwE


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


I don't know how i missed this ! 
MJ it's gorgeous , perfect color too lol. Seriously i love it, the pattern, the way it fits, you did a great job????


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Sister's, remember where we had lunch at the Pioneer House on the highway outside of Duncan, well it caught fire this afternoon. They don't know why yet, but it seems the restaurant is ok except for smoke damage. My cousin is on the fire department and they are going to watch the logs closely for restarting. Gaye at The Loom told me today it was too close for comfort. I couldn't imagine life without that yarn store!


That would be awful.


----------



## linkan

O i didn't win anything at the fair. I didn't really expect to with my first entry.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hi Janet... haven't said hello to you for awhile! xoxo


Hi yourself. I know you're not ignoring me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> O i didn't win anything at the fair. I didn't really expect to with my first entry.


Was the judge blind? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like you're having a busy day. xx :sm25:


She's worn me out!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Photos from yesterday. I will leave the bowl as it is, but embellish the hand warmers.


WOW!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Was the judge blind? xx


Seriously!!!! It was such lovely work. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> "Wentworth House, biggest house in England!!"
> 
> How many bathrooms does it have... :sm06: xoxo


none, originally. Probably.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


It's great, and looks warm and comfortable as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


It's worked up even better than I thought.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's worked up even better than I thought.


I'm not so sure about all the colours. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm on my holidays. I've rode cross country by train and Josephine was at reading to meet me. I'm just getting into bed now as I didn't sleep much last night.
> 
> GS2 has passed his exams and is off to uni in September. I'm a really proud grandma.
> 
> I'm going to catch up a bit and I'll be on line tomorrow


You should be proud. You have two gorgeous, clever and hard-working lads there.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh so true but it's not to be this time. I could do with my family at the moment. xx


If you cannot come to us we'll just have to come to you. That should upset any plans to sell!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thank you, I made the sleeves to my measurements, significantly longer than the original measurements! :sm23: :sm23:


I make everything longer than the patterns!


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> DD and I saw it a few weeks back. We had gone to see The Incredibles, but the air-conditioning was working in that theatre so we transferred the tickets. It was ok, but confusing to begin until we realised it was doing flashbacks to when the girl's mother was a girl!


My friend & I were both a little confused at the start. I thought it was clever how they did it, we enjoyed it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> If you cannot come to us we'll just have to come to you. That should upset any plans to sell!


I'd love to have you all here, but please don't our plans to sell, we are having enough trouble doing that already. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Just one I got from Bendigo Woollen Mill, in Victoria, it hasn't actually got a name. Would you like a copy of it? xoxoxo


My Australian cousins were brought up in Bendigo. We went there while in Australia and found the old locksmith's shop above which they lived.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> O i didn't win anything at the fair. I didn't really expect to with my first entry.


Why not? You should have.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not so sure about all the colours. xx


It's cheerful, and will look cute on a small girl. It would look terrible on me!


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> There is a cinema in Cobourg that during the day plays old movies. All the seniors go there. It's cheaper than the regular cinema and there is a cafe downstairs so you can get your coffee and muffin before you see the show, instead of pop and popcorn. Mum and Stuart have gone there.
> 
> I'm glad that you made it safely to the park. You should be able to go almost anywhere with your scooter.
> One of the fellows at work has a pool noodle taped to the back of his electric bike so the cars have to be at least 3 feet away from him to avoid the pool noodle.


Good idea! At least my scooter has given me some freedom. Twice a week the cinemas do a cinema seat plus a drink & biscuits. I used to go when I first retired. I think I'm going next week with DH as he wants to see Mamma Mia too


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd love to have you all here, but please don't our plans to sell, we are having enough trouble doing that already. xx


That's why we can't really come. We would have to keep clearing up after everything we did, just in case.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I'm definitely a process knitter too. I don't finish much. I frog a lot.


That's me too!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's cheerful, and will look cute on a small girl. It would look terrible on me!


It wouldn't fit anyway. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That's why we can't really come. We would have to keep clearing up after everything we did, just in case.


Tell me about, it looks as though we won't need to tidy up this weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. June arrived just before lunch and then afterwards we took June and Susan to West Green House. Had a nice walk round the gardens and then we were treated to coffee and cake.

We are now sitting down chatting, knitting and chillin'

Here's a few photos from this afternoon, lots of lovely dahlias and sunflowers of all shapes and sizes


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm on my holidays. I've rode cross country by train and Josephine was at reading to meet me. I'm just getting into bed now as I didn't sleep much last night.
> 
> GS2 has passed his exams and is off to uni in September. I'm a really proud grandma.
> 
> I'm going to catch up a bit and I'll be on line tomorrow


Well done your grandson, you must be proud. Looking forward to seeing you Saturday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. June arrived just before lunch and then afterwards we took June and Susan to West Green House. Had a nice walk round the gardens and then we were treated to coffee and cake.
> 
> We are now sitting down chatting, knitting and chillin'
> 
> Here's a few photos from this afternoon, lots of lovely dahlias and sunflowers of all shapes and sizes


Wondered where you all were, it's been way too quiet here this evening. xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. June arrived just before lunch and then afterwards we took June and Susan to West Green House. Had a nice walk round the gardens and then we were treated to coffee and cake.
> 
> We are now sitting down chatting, knitting and chillin'
> 
> Here's a few photos from this afternoon, lots of lovely dahlias and sunflowers of all shapes and sizes


Great photos, see you tomorrow! Love to you all. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, had a nice day today, DH went shopping on our own then he took me out for lunch which was very nice. It’s a long time since we have had a day on our own. I’m off to find my trousers to pack, I can’t find them. We are staying away for a few nights after we leave Josephine’s, going down to the coast. So looking forward to going to see the girls tomorrow, shall be thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. June arrived just before lunch and then afterwards we took June and Susan to West Green House. Had a nice walk round the gardens and then we were treated to coffee and cake.
> 
> We are now sitting down chatting, knitting and chillin'
> 
> Here's a few photos from this afternoon, lots of lovely dahlias and sunflowers of all shapes and sizes


Beautiful flowers and even more beautiful ladies! Glad it was a great day out. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've had a wonderful day. June came and the four of us went to an NT this afternoon. We also had tea and cakes. When we came home Josephine made a wonderful chicken and sausage casserole. I'm really getting very spoiled. 

Now I'm looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. I hope the weather stays good for us,as it's been a beautiful day today. I'm settled down in bed now so will see you tomorrow, and those of you I can't see then hopefully I will. One day eh?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> O i didn't win anything at the fair. I didn't really expect to with my first entry.


As far as I'm concerned you are a WINNER in my book. Love ya xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a wonderful day. June came and the four of us went to an NT this afternoon. We also had tea and cakes. When we came home Josephine made a wonderful chicken and sausage casserole. I'm really getting very spoiled.
> 
> Now I'm looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. I hope the weather stays good for us,as it's been a beautiful day today. I'm settled down in bed now so will see you tomorrow, and those of you I can't see then hopefully I will. One day eh?


Yes it was a lovely day, thanks to you and June for a lovely afternoon tea. Sleep well.xxx


----------



## jinx

Lovely flowers, lovely ladies.


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. June arrived just before lunch and then afterwards we took June and Susan to West Green House. Had a nice walk round the gardens and then we were treated to coffee and cake.
> 
> We are now sitting down chatting, knitting and chillin'
> 
> Here's a few photos from this afternoon, lots of lovely dahlias and sunflowers of all shapes and sizes


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. June arrived just before lunch and then afterwards we took June and Susan to West Green House. Had a nice walk round the gardens and then we were treated to coffee and cake.
> 
> We are now sitting down chatting, knitting and chillin'
> 
> Here's a few photos from this afternoon, lots of lovely dahlias and sunflowers of all shapes and sizes


Beautiful ladies, beautiful flowers.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. June arrived just before lunch and then afterwards we took June and Susan to West Green House. Had a nice walk round the gardens and then we were treated to coffee and cake.
> 
> We are now sitting down chatting, knitting and chillin'
> 
> Here's a few photos from this afternoon, lots of lovely dahlias and sunflowers of all shapes and sizes


Those dahlias are smashing. Susan and June look wonderful, you too Josephine! June don't forget to give Susan a hug from me. xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Nice you popped in. We miss you when you do not post.


I miss you all. I mostly don't post because I'm blue and just want to sleep a lot. I don't like to chat if I have nothing upbeat to say. I'm too old to have pms. I'm going back with anger at the husband I divorced 32 years ago and friends didn't want to hear it then nor now. I'm annoyed with the president and the restaurant s that don't get my orders right. They didn't befor but I never got annoyed. And well the president is just a peachy fellow. The friend who has been so good to me says there's bad phone reception but I think just wants a breather from talking to me. This new me just isn't me but I'm stuck with myself so if I'm not on here I'm doing you all a favor til I get cheery again.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mr J made coffee to start the day. Unfortunately he forgot to screw the lid on the diner type sugar dispenser. So coffee was a little sweeter this morning as was Mr. J for trying to help! xoxo


Oops!! Bless!! ???? Xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I don't mind, I will use it as a learning curve to check out next time, I nearly contacted my friend who had been with me when I went through the place I thought I was going to today :sm08:


Interested to find out where you went and where you wanted to be!! Tell me later!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> BC has declared a state of emergency now and is asking for help Federally to fight the fires. We just stay enclosed inside our houses. Although I am amazed to see some people let their children play in it and swim at the beach. Have to protect those little lungs too.


Absolutely, some people just don't think!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My first job was working in a restaurant above a prestigious boys school. The students used to come in and unscrew the tops on the salt and peppers deliberately, causing patrons to have to order a second meal. Finally the owner laid down the law and said no matter who did it they would all be evicted permanently if it happened once more. They got the message!
> 
> Later I worked at the boys school in the office and it was required for them to bring my lunch and dinner trays from the kitchen... a job they hated because it was a long walk. I always smiled, because it seemed like payback! :sm15: :sm02: :sm17:


Too right! ???? ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hang on, is that a typo or did you say you won at Monopoly. Well done. Crazy golf sounds great, love playing that. Travel safely tomorrow. You will hear from me. xxxx


Hya, no that was no typo, I WON!!! It's only a matter of luck, how the dice rolls, isn't it. Jake was fine, he's not a bad loser!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> There is always talent in at least one area. I have 2 dd's who are brilliant, at making cakes; and one of those two is showing talent, at making fancy dress costumes - by cutting and gluing, but not sewing. One of the dgd's is showing talent with making clothes; atm she draws around one of her sisters, cuts the shape out, then sews it together and makes a shirt; and they actually fit the child it is made for! :sm07: :sm07:
> I will be helping her use patterns, in the near future, but I am hoping to see her go on to a course (when she is a little older) to learn how to draught her own patterns, as I think she might be able to design her own clothing. At the very least, she is showing potential in that direction!


Excellent stuff, it opens up a whole new world!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh so true but it's not to be this time. I could do with my family at the moment. xx


All with you in spirit love xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I'm quite happy to do a video call, with anyone who is interested. I can either call through Facebook, Messenger, or just use my international call allowance! :sm23: :sm23:


That's great Judi, if we don't manage it, it will only be because things are liable to get a bit manic but we will thinking of you, I know!! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> O i didn't win anything at the fair. I didn't really expect to with my first entry.


Well it deserved an award, you get one from me!????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Morning, just about to get off on our trip to see the girls. My DH is getting so stressed, anyone would think we are going for weeks! The weather here at the mom not is very grey & overcast hope we can leave that behind! Love to you all.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> O i didn't win anything at the fair. I didn't really expect to with my first entry.


Well we all voted it first place with distinctions!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. But the forecast is for dry weather so just right for the car show. Both Juneand Susan are dressed so I had better go and throw some clothes on. Catch you later. Xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I make everything longer than the patterns!


I make everything shorter!! ????


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I miss you all. I mostly don't post because I'm blue and just want to sleep a lot. I don't like to chat if I have nothing upbeat to say. I'm too old to have pms. I'm going back with anger at the husband I divorced 32 years ago and friends didn't want to hear it then nor now. I'm annoyed with the president and the restaurant s that don't get my orders right. They didn't befor but I never got annoyed. And well the president is just a peachy fellow. The friend who has been so good to me says there's bad phone reception but I think just wants a breather from talking to me. This new me just isn't me but I'm stuck with myself so if I'm not on here I'm doing you all a favor til I get cheery again.


We are all sending you hugs through the ether Polly, hang in there and I hope these feelings soon pass. Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from Camberley!! Sorry I didn't get on yesterday, was a busy old day, but lovely to see my dear friends and have a lovely afternoon out!! Looking forward to seeing the sisters a bit later - and the brothers!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Camberley!! Sorry I didn't get on yesterday, was a busy old day, but lovely to see my dear friends and have a lovely afternoon out!! Looking forward to seeing the sisters a bit later - and the brothers!! Xxxx


My spirit is on its way, leave space for it when you're all sitting down, have a great day and love to everyone. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy and windy Wales. Dinner is ready to go in the oven, first load of washing is in the machine and I've retired to my chair. DH happened to mention yesterday that he had spoken to the farmer about more logs, (sorry to use that four letter word). I told him I was having absolutely nothing to do with them, he said that didn't surprise him but he has been warned enough times. Think he's settled in here for the winter, he might find himself alone at this rate. Anyway will catch up now and then get the knitting out. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> This is the brand we have. They are plugged into the back of the t.v. They work well to control the volume. They do not work at all to clarify the sound as a hard of person can understand it better. I am not saying it is the best buy, but it works for us.
> https://www.tvears.com/google?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3MDEgvPz3AIVUrbACh0cYgAOEAAYASAAEgLacfD_BwE


Thanks for that, I am in the process of checking them out! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I don't know how i missed this !
> MJ it's gorgeous , perfect color too lol. Seriously i love it, the pattern, the way it fits, you did a great job????


Thanks CD, it is a perfect fit, but I had to extend the length of the body, and the sleeves, so that it would fit me! The other reason I make my own jumpers etc, is that there is nothing I like, very much, in the shops, or if I do find something that is the right size & style; I have no chance of being able to buy the item. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> O i didn't win anything at the fair. I didn't really expect to with my first entry.


Don't ive up, because the more you work on your embroidery, the more excellent, your work will be! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I make everything longer than the patterns!


So do I! :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> My Australian cousins were brought up in Bendigo. We went there while in Australia and found the old locksmith's shop above which they lived.


I have gone through Bendigo, but never stopped there.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. June arrived just before lunch and then afterwards we took June and Susan to West Green House. Had a nice walk round the gardens and then we were treated to coffee and cake.
> 
> We are now sitting down chatting, knitting and chillin'
> 
> Here's a few photos from this afternoon, lots of lovely dahlias and sunflowers of all shapes and sizes


June, are you worshipping the Sunflower? :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I miss you all. I mostly don't post because I'm blue and just want to sleep a lot. I don't like to chat if I have nothing upbeat to say. I'm too old to have pms. I'm going back with anger at the husband I divorced 32 years ago and friends didn't want to hear it then nor now. I'm annoyed with the president and the
> restaurant s that don't get my orders right. They didn't befor but I never got annoyed. And well the president is just a peachy fellow. The friend who has been so good to me says there's bad phone reception but I think just wants a breather from talking to me. This new me just isn't me but I'm stuck with myself so if I'm not on here I'm doing you all a favor til I get cheery again.


Polly, do you not understand that we are here as friends for you, so please don't think we wouldn't want to "talk", or "listen", to you when you are feeling down, miserable or angry! Many of us have been in similar moods, for one reason or another, and just being able to "talk" to people who are not at all judgemental; and who are also very supportive. I have felt their love, and support, on many occasions. Please don't think that you have to try and get through the trials & tribulations, that are troubling you. Sometimes, just the action of writing your troubles down; is a positive step, and can also, possibly lighten your load of anger/anguish!

We are all here for each other, and you are included; just continue to drop in, when ever you feel like having a chat! I hope you begin to feel much better, very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning all! Not much planned for today. Plan to get a bit more packing done and then settle in for some knitting. It's supposed to be on the very warm side here again. The nights are cooling off, so much easier to sleep. Many hugs to all of you as you get together today. I'll be there in spirit! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Polly, do you not understand that we are here as friends for you, so please don't think we wouldn't want to "talk", or "listen", to you when you are feeling down, miserable or angry! Many of us have been in similar moods, for one reason or another, and just being able to "talk" to people who are not at all judgemental; and who are also very supportive. I have felt their love, and support, on many occasions. Please don't think that you have to try and get through the trials & tribulations, that are troubling you. Sometimes, just the action of writing your troubles down; is a positive step, and can also, possibly lighten your load of anger/anguish!
> 
> We are all here for each other, and you are included; just continue to drop in, when ever you feel like having a chat! I hope you begin to feel much better, very soon! xoxoxo


Your kind words brought tears to my eyes when I read them this morning. You showed me love and support when my family died and it has meant so much to me knowing you are there. I think I'm greaving more now than then, I don't know why. I've forgiven my ex a long time ago but I read a newspaper piece about a lady in a situation like mine was and it just brought the memories back and with them came anger. I've recognized this and have lost the anger but this mood has continued. It will also pass. I've never liked putting a damper on other people's good days but I do believe sharing with others is helpful I appreciate your love and support.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Polly, do you not understand that we are here as friends for you, so please don't think we wouldn't want to "talk", or "listen", to you when you are feeling down, miserable or angry! Many of us have been in similar moods, for one reason or another, and just being able to "talk" to people who are not at all judgemental; and who are also very supportive. I have felt their love, and support, on many occasions. Please don't think that you have to try and get through the trials & tribulations, that are troubling you. Sometimes, just the action of writing your troubles down; is a positive step, and can also, possibly lighten your load of anger/anguish!
> 
> We are all here for each other, and you are included; just continue to drop in, when ever you feel like having a chat! I hope you begin to feel much better, very soon! xoxoxo


YEA! DITTO what she said. We aren't any good to ya if we can't be here for ya. Sounds like you need to off load some stuff. .. Let it out sister ! ???? we all love you dearly , and it's no favor to exclude us when your suffering. 
Huge hugs coming your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We got this!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> We are all sending you hugs through the ether Polly, hang in there and I hope these feelings soon pass. Lots of love xxxxxxx


Thank you very much. I'm riding them like a roller coaster. I just hang on. It helps to know there are good times happening in your lives. I just keep knitting. I go to dinner with friends once a week. I'm going to a movie soon with a nice friend who suggested it. I'm sending hugs right to you too.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I hope my day gets better as time passes. I woke up with a headache and a bit short of breath. Blood pressure is high so I took my meds and hope it will go down or I will head to the doctor. To take my mind off my bp I turned on the computer to relax. I clicked on a link to Ravelry and had a hard time getting off of Ravelry. I wondered what caused that. Dumb me I clicked on another link to Ravelry. Ravelry takes up my full screen and I have done everything I know to get rid of it. I am now on my old laptop. Hope my day improves quickly.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> YEA! DITTO what she said. We aren't any good to ya if we can't be here for ya. Sounds like you need to off load some stuff. .. Let it out sister ! ???? we all love you dearly , and it's no favor to exclude us when your suffering.
> Huge hugs coming your way.


I'm overwhelmed. Your wonderful. You all are very special people. I'm blessed to have met you.


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> We got this!


I love this poster. Sure feels good to feel you are there for me.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> All with you in spirit love xxxx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Thanks y'all for all the comments on the bag. I don't know who won in my category, i had to stay home and play referee to a bunch of grown ups acting like idiots. ( my kids are fighting) somebody gave somebody a dirty look and oh my GOD !! It was the end of the world. They've been warned next time they are all out.

But anyway.. Miss Marla said in her eyes It should have won. The opinions i care about love it .. That would be you guys and Julz(dd2).
Marla is the one who taught me how to embroider. DH is like a son to her , he grew up friends with her boys. 
Everyone always calls her Mama Angel. .. She's wonderful y'all would love her !! She is the fastest quilter you ever will meet. If someone is ill , she will whip up one of her angel quilts for them. They are gorgeous. I'll have to find a pic of one to show y'all.

So happy to see the three musketeers having a good time in each other's company. I've started a change fund, and one of these days it's gonna get me to the other side of the pond ! I'll just sneak over and surprise all of you! 
My sister best be saving her pennies too because i can't hop over there without my Lisa ! I'd be lost.. Probably literally lol.
Enjoythe rest of your visit ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

i think I'll try to sleep now it's 9am and I've not gotten a wink. 
Love and hugs all
Xoxoxo????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I'm overwhelmed. Your wonderful. You all are very special people. I'm blessed to have met you.


Right back at ya lady. I feel equally blessed to know you.????


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. June arrived just before lunch and then afterwards we took June and Susan to West Green House. Had a nice walk round the gardens and then we were treated to coffee and cake.
> 
> We are now sitting down chatting, knitting and chillin'
> 
> Here's a few photos from this afternoon, lots of lovely dahlias and sunflowers of all shapes and sizes


I'm catching up from last on backward so just came to your lovely pictures. Looks like a lovely place to be with lovely friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jollypolly said:


> I love this poster. Sure feels good to feel you are there for me.


Yup: 24/7


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Number one finished minus buttons. xx


That is a fine pattern. You did a fine job of it


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I have dinally finished my jacket, now all I have to do is to decide what buttons to use as the finishing touches! Here are the photos, I don't really like the first photo, but I still like the jacket! :sm23: :sm23:


It looks like you did a lot of work on it. It looks good on you and I like the color. I may have a similar pattern. The Love the front with the pockets.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning all! Not much planned for today. Plan to get a bit more packing done and then settle in for some knitting. It's supposed to be on the very warm side here again. The nights are cooling off, so much easier to sleep. Many hugs to all of you as you get together today. I'll be there in spirit! Love you all lots! xxxooo


I phoned them lunch time, there seemed to be much eating and talking and I suspect drinking going on. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Polly, do you not understand that we are here as friends for you, so please don't think we wouldn't want to "talk", or "listen", to you when you are feeling down, miserable or angry! Many of us have been in similar moods, for one reason or another, and just being able to "talk" to people who are not at all judgemental; and who are also very supportive. I have felt their love, and support, on many occasions. Please don't think that you have to try and get through the trials & tribulations, that are troubling you. Sometimes, just the action of writing your troubles down; is a positive step, and can also, possibly lighten your load of anger/anguish!
> 
> We are all here for each other, and you are included; just continue to drop in, when ever you feel like having a chat! I hope you begin to feel much better, very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I hope my day gets better as time passes. I woke up with a headache and a bit short of breath. Blood pressure is high so I took my meds and hope it will go down or I will head to the doctor. To take my mind off my bp I turned on the computer to relax. I clicked on a link to Ravelry and had a hard time getting off of Ravelry. I wondered what caused that. Dumb me I clicked on another link to Ravelry. Ravelry takes up my full screen and I have done everything I know to get rid of it. I am now on my old laptop. Hope my day improves quickly.


I hope so too dear!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I phoned them lunch time, there seemed to be much eating and talking and I suspect drinking going on. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Great! Sounds like they're having a lot of fun. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Lovely photos of the three musketeers! Hope you all are enjoying your Saturday!

It’s raining here again for the third day straight!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Lovely photos of the three musketeers! Hope you all are enjoying your Saturday!
> 
> It's raining here again for the third day straight!


Sorry about the rain, hope it stops soon!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

THANKYOU to you my sisters for a wonderful day and to Josephine and Peter who've been fantastic in letting us demolish their house. They've been very kind. All the sisters who couldn't make it are still loved as much and I'm sure one day we'll all meet up.

I'm first to come to bed as its well over my time. I love you all. On land and over seas. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Polly, do you not understand that we are here as friends for you, so please don't think we wouldn't want to "talk", or "listen", to you when you are feeling down, miserable or angry! Many of us have been in similar moods, for one reason or another, and just being able to "talk" to people who are not at all judgemental; and who are also very supportive. I have felt their love, and support, on many occasions. Please don't think that you have to try and get through the trials & tribulations, that are troubling you. Sometimes, just the action of writing your troubles down; is a positive step, and can also, possibly lighten your load of anger/anguish!
> 
> We are all here for each other, and you are included; just continue to drop in, when ever you feel like having a chat! I hope you begin to feel much better, very soon! xoxoxo


What she said xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU to you my sisters for a wonderful day and to Josephine and Peter who've been fantastic in letting us demolish their house. They've been very kind. All the sisters who couldn't make it are still loved as much and I'm sure one day we'll all meet up.
> 
> I'm first to come to bed as its well over my time. I love you all. On land and over seas. Xx


Sounds like a wonderful day, glad I had my 10 minutes with you as well. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I phoned them lunch time, there seemed to be much eating and talking and I suspect drinking going on. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I wasn't drinking Barnie but I WAS having a good time. It's a shame you couldn't make it. Another time perhaps. Don't blame you for not talking about logs.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I wasn't drinking Barnie but I WAS having a good time. It's a shame you couldn't make it. Another time perhaps. Don't blame you for not talking about logs.


Yes I really wanted to be there but it wasn't to be, we will get together sometime though. Sleep tight. xx


----------



## jinx

We had an exciting morning at grandma's, the rescue squad picked her up and took her to the emergency room due to shortness of breath. We came to find out she has pneumonia and will be staying at least a day maybe two as she recovers. They have scans planned for tomorrow to ensure there's nothing more seriously wrong. Just was asked to update her group so, I did. Love and prayers are welcomed and appreciated, -Flo


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I miss you all. I mostly don't post because I'm blue and just want to sleep a lot. I don't like to chat if I have nothing upbeat to say. I'm too old to have pms. I'm going back with anger at the husband I divorced 32 years ago and friends didn't want to hear it then nor now. I'm annoyed with the president and the restaurant s that don't get my orders right. They didn't befor but I never got annoyed. And well the president is just a peachy fellow. The friend who has been so good to me says there's bad phone reception but I think just wants a breather from talking to me. This new me just isn't me but I'm stuck with myself so if I'm not on here I'm doing you all a favor til I get cheery again.


Were always here for you dear Polly, we have our ups and downs too. Please don't stay blue long we miss you here! xoxoxo and hugs.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. But the forecast is for dry weather so just right for the car show. Both Juneand Susan are dressed so I had better go and throw some clothes on. Catch you later. Xx


Yes... you don't want to be different from June and Susan now do you! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Polly, do you not understand that we are here as friends for you, so please don't think we wouldn't want to "talk", or "listen", to you when you are feeling down, miserable or angry! Many of us have been in similar moods, for one reason or another, and just being able to "talk" to people who are not at all judgemental; and who are also very supportive. I have felt their love, and support, on many occasions. Please don't think that you have to try and get through the trials & tribulations, that are troubling you. Sometimes, just the action of writing your troubles down; is a positive step, and can also, possibly lighten your load of anger/anguish!
> 
> We are all here for each other, and you are included; just continue to drop in, when ever you feel like having a chat! I hope you begin to feel much better, very soon! xoxoxo


I agree, Polly is one of us. xoxo


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> We got this!


Well said Jeanette. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I hope my day gets better as time passes. I woke up with a headache and a bit short of breath. Blood pressure is high so I took my meds and hope it will go down or I will head to the doctor. To take my mind off my bp I turned on the computer to relax. I clicked on a link to Ravelry and had a hard time getting off of Ravelry. I wondered what caused that. Dumb me I clicked on another link to Ravelry. Ravelry takes up my full screen and I have done everything I know to get rid of it. I am now on my old laptop. Hope my day improves quickly.


Feel better soon Jinx. Is there anything in your desktop menu that can help you exit full screen? xox


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I'm overwhelmed. Your wonderful. You all are very special people. I'm blessed to have met you.


And us...you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all for all the comments on the bag. I don't know who won in my category, i had to stay home and play referee to a bunch of grown ups acting like idiots. ( my kids are fighting) somebody gave somebody a dirty look and oh my GOD !! It was the end of the world. They've been warned next time they are all out.
> 
> But anyway.. Miss Marla said in her eyes It should have won. The opinions i care about love it .. That would be you guys and Julz(dd2).
> Marla is the one who taught me how to embroider. DH is like a son to her , he grew up friends with her boys.
> Everyone always calls her Mama Angel. .. She's wonderful y'all would love her !! She is the fastest quilter you ever will meet. If someone is ill , she will whip up one of her angel quilts for them. They are gorgeous. I'll have to find a pic of one to show y'all.
> 
> So happy to see the three musketeers having a good time in each other's company. I've started a change fund, and one of these days it's gonna get me to the other side of the pond ! I'll just sneak over and surprise all of you!
> My sister best be saving her pennies too because i can't hop over there without my Lisa ! I'd be lost.. Probably literally lol.
> Enjoythe rest of your visit ????????????????????????????????????????


Don't get in-between mad siblings... that could get hairy!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We had an exciting morning at grandma's, the rescue squad picked her up and took her to the emergency room due to shortness of breath. We came to find out she has pneumonia and will be staying at least a day maybe two as she recovers. They have scans planned for tomorrow to ensure there's nothing more seriously wrong. Just was asked to update her group so, I did. Love and prayers are welcomed and appreciated, -Flo


Hope she gets back on her feet and right as rain again soon. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Nice day with Mom at The Loom, she doesn't get out of the house much and boy did she make up for it.
New needles, and a whole basket of yarns... she said it's her "winter supply" Well fill your boots Mom! We had iced lattes after and a drive through the farm lands before taking her home.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hope she gets back on her feet and right as rain again soon. xoxo


Me, too! Sending many gentle and healing hugs, jinx. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Nice day with Mom at The Loom, she doesn't get out of the house much and boy did she make up for it.
> New needles, and a whole basket of yarns... she said it's her "winter supply" Well fill your boots Mom! We had iced lattes after and a drive through the farm lands before taking her home.


That sounds like a lovely day! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> This feels too true right now.


Soo funny. Thanks for the laugh. You know I felt that cloud lift a little after I read your kind chats. You are amazing.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Sister's, remember where we had lunch at the Pioneer House on the highway outside of Duncan, well it caught fire this afternoon. They don't know why yet, but it seems the restaurant is ok except for smoke damage. My cousin is on the fire department and they are going to watch the logs closely for restarting. Gaye at The Loom told me today it was too close for comfort. I couldn't imagine life without that yarn store!


I'm not in your area so never went there but I can feel your distress. I hope they can restore it. So much can be done nowa days when things are ruined by fire or water damage.


----------



## jollypolly

Question. My friend asked if crochet is different for left handers than right handers. I mistyped 'hangers' twice. But that's a different question . She has a friend who wants to learn and is left handed.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> We had an exciting morning at grandma's, the rescue squad picked her up and took her to the emergency room due to shortness of breath. We came to find out she has pneumonia and will be staying at least a day maybe two as she recovers. They have scans planned for tomorrow to ensure there's nothing more seriously wrong. Just was asked to update her group so, I did. Love and prayers are welcomed and appreciated, -Flo


Thank you Flo for letting us know and love and prayers are being sent her way!


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Question. My friend asked if crochet is different for left handers than right handers. I mistyped 'hangers' twice. But that's a different question . She has a friend who wants to learn and is left handed.


Yes it is different Nitzi can explain better I think she is left handed...I think the person just needs to sit across from the person teaching I think...


----------



## linkan

Love you Jinx ! Fell better soon ????????


----------



## linkan

Dh and i decided we are going to start working on our projects together before bed. So i was on my side of the table sewing and he was on the other side sanding car parts lol. .. i finished one bag. ????????????


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> We had an exciting morning at grandma's, the rescue squad picked her up and took her to the emergency room due to shortness of breath. We came to find out she has pneumonia and will be staying at least a day maybe two as she recovers. They have scans planned for tomorrow to ensure there's nothing more seriously wrong. Just was asked to update her group so, I did. Love and prayers are welcomed and appreciated, -Flo


Flo thank you for sending us this report. Thinking of your grandma xxx


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Nice day with Mom at The Loom, she doesn't get out of the house much and boy did she make up for it.
> New needles, and a whole basket of yarns... she said it's her "winter supply" Well fill your boots Mom! We had iced lattes after and a drive through the farm lands before taking her home.


That all sounds lovely, glad your Mom has prepared early and got her winter supply in :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> Soo funny. Thanks for the laugh. You know I felt that cloud lift a little after I read your kind chats. You are amazing.


So glad that the cloud is lifting


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> Question. My friend asked if crochet is different for left handers than right handers. I mistyped 'hangers' twice. But that's a different question . She has a friend who wants to learn and is left handed.


I will let expert crocheters answer this, I've only done a small amount a couple of years back


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Dh and i decided we are going to start working on our projects together before bed. So i was on my side of the table sewing and he was on the other side sanding car parts lol. .. i finished one bag. ????????????


Lovely work


----------



## lifeline

Had a lovely day yesterday catching up with everyone. Thanks to the lovely mr & mrs P for hosting


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We had an exciting morning at grandma's, the rescue squad picked her up and took her to the emergency room due to shortness of breath. We came to find out she has pneumonia and will be staying at least a day maybe two as she recovers. They have scans planned for tomorrow to ensure there's nothing more seriously wrong. Just was asked to update her group so, I did. Love and prayers are welcomed and appreciated, -Flo


Oh bless you Flo and bless our Judith for thinking of us at such a time! Please give her our very best wishes for a very swift recovery, we shall miss her sparkling wit very much while she's MIA. Lots of love to you both and Mr Wonderful xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Nice day with Mom at The Loom, she doesn't get out of the house much and boy did she make up for it.
> New needles, and a whole basket of yarns... she said it's her "winter supply" Well fill your boots Mom! We had iced lattes after and a drive through the farm lands before taking her home.


It sounds like a lovely day for your mum and the Loom!! You are such a good daughter/wife/mother and friend!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Question. My friend asked if crochet is different for left handers than right handers. I mistyped 'hangers' twice. But that's a different question . She has a friend who wants to learn and is left handed.


Sorry Polly, can't help you with that one, I'm not left handed and I don't crochet! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dh and i decided we are going to start working on our projects together before bed. So i was on my side of the table sewing and he was on the other side sanding car parts lol. .. i finished one bag. ????????????


Hahaha so funny, so romantic!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It wouldn't fit anyway. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Oooh.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We had an exciting morning at grandma's, the rescue squad picked her up and took her to the emergency room due to shortness of breath. We came to find out she has pneumonia and will be staying at least a day maybe two as she recovers. They have scans planned for tomorrow to ensure there's nothing more seriously wrong. Just was asked to update her group so, I did. Love and prayers are welcomed and appreciated, -Flo


Thinking of her, hope she gets better soon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Nice day with Mom at The Loom, she doesn't get out of the house much and boy did she make up for it.
> New needles, and a whole basket of yarns... she said it's her "winter supply" Well fill your boots Mom! We had iced lattes after and a drive through the farm lands before taking her home.


Sounds like a lovely change for both of you. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My spirit is on its way, leave space for it when you're all sitting down, have a great day and love to everyone. xxxx


Believe me, it was definitely there with us. xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Polly, do you not understand that we are here as friends for you, so please don't think we wouldn't want to "talk", or "listen", to you when you are feeling down, miserable or angry! Many of us have been in similar moods, for one reason or another, and just being able to "talk" to people who are not at all judgemental; and who are also very supportive. I have felt their love, and support, on many occasions. Please don't think that you have to try and get through the trials & tribulations, that are troubling you. Sometimes, just the action of writing your troubles down; is a positive step, and can also, possibly lighten your load of anger/anguish!
> 
> We are all here for each other, and you are included; just continue to drop in, when ever you feel like having a chat! I hope you begin to feel much better, very soon! xoxoxo


Well said Judy, as usual.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> Question. My friend asked if crochet is different for left handers than right handers. I mistyped 'hangers' twice. But that's a different question . She has a friend who wants to learn and is left handed.


Yes, for a start you work the opposite way along a row and patterns sometimes have to be read backwards, perhaps that's why I never stuck with it. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> We got this!


Love it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Believe me, it was definitely there with us. xxxxx


Yes, even in voice for 10 minutes. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all for all the comments on the bag. I don't know who won in my category, i had to stay home and play referee to a bunch of grown ups acting like idiots. ( my kids are fighting) somebody gave somebody a dirty look and oh my GOD !! It was the end of the world. They've been warned next time they are all out.
> 
> But anyway.. Miss Marla said in her eyes It should have won. The opinions i care about love it .. That would be you guys and Julz(dd2).
> Marla is the one who taught me how to embroider. DH is like a son to her , he grew up friends with her boys.
> Everyone always calls her Mama Angel. .. She's wonderful y'all would love her !! She is the fastest quilter you ever will meet. If someone is ill , she will whip up one of her angel quilts for them. They are gorgeous. I'll have to find a pic of one to show y'all.
> 
> So happy to see the three musketeers having a good time in each other's company. I've started a change fund, and one of these days it's gonna get me to the other side of the pond ! I'll just sneak over and surprise all of you!
> My sister best be saving her pennies too because i can't hop over there without my Lisa ! I'd be lost.. Probably literally lol.
> Enjoythe rest of your visit ????????????????????????????????????????


It would be so wonderful to see you both.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU to you my sisters for a wonderful day and to Josephine and Peter who've been fantastic in letting us demolish their house. They've been very kind. All the sisters who couldn't make it are still loved as much and I'm sure one day we'll all meet up.
> 
> I'm first to come to bed as its well over my time. I love you all. On land and over seas. Xx


Thank you for helping to make it a wonderful day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales. The clouds are so low we can barely see the hilltops. Will be getting on with my knitting as there is nothing else going on, will check back later. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, I'm sitting in the lounge, lounging!,,,, June has just gone so Josephine and me are going down town. It's a bit dull today but it's warm to me. So much warmer than home.

My poor jinx im so sad to hear you a in hospital. You take all the time you like. I hope you get better very quickly. I'm sending you hugs. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Dh and i decided we are going to start working on our projects together before bed. So i was on my side of the table sewing and he was on the other side sanding car parts lol. .. i finished one bag. ????????????


Another exhibition? It's good enough.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a greyish Surrey, but as Susan said its warm. We all had a good lie in this morning and now we will have a wander to the shops.

So sorry to hear Jinx is unwell, I hope you feel better really quickly. Sending you lots of love and hugs and a few more photos from Friday. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you for helping to make it a wonderful day.


THANKYOU for coming bony lass. I just love your hugs


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a greyish Surrey, but as Susan said its warm. We all had a good lie in this morning and now we will have a wander to the shops.
> 
> So sorry to hear Jinx is unwell, I hope you feel better really quickly. Sending you lots of love and hugs and a few more photos from Friday. xxx


More lovely flowers, wish it was warm here, have just put the heat on. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Flo. Give Jinx hugs from me.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a greyish Surrey, but as Susan said its warm. We all had a good lie in this morning and now we will have a wander to the shops.
> 
> So sorry to hear Jinx is unwell, I hope you feel better really quickly. Sending you lots of love and hugs and a few more photos from Friday. xxx


Beautiful blooms, and ditto from me, about Jinx! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello my friends! It is fast coming to a time, that I have not been looking forward to, at all! My poor little Andre is deteriorating, and is beginning to become lost much more often, than he used to! We are thinking that he is now, possibly totally blind, and only knows where he is going, by his sense of smell - that remains as strong as ever! He is also totally deaf, so it is of no use to him, when we call to him! I think he might also be developing diabetes add to everything else; and he gives himself some nasty knocks, to his face, as he continues trying to navagate around the property he knows so well, but can no longer see to! We are taking him to the Vet for a checkup, and some advice, on what is the best for him; if only communication between us, was clearer. He still has the energy of a much younger dog, at times, but we don't know if he is suffering in any way; so I am thinking he might be heading for the Paradise over the Rainbow Bridge! 

I think I have been avoiding these thoughts for some time now, but he has given us (and the dgd's) joy and entertainment, with the adorable way, that he used to play. There have also been some worrying times with him, when he began having some quite severe epileptic seizures. It was very hard, watching such a tiny puppy, have those horrible seizures! 

Well I am just waffling now, and half expecting, half dreading, the outcome of the trip to the Vet tomorrow! We were all in bed, but my little white faced buddy woke, and needed to get a drink, then go outside, and now the 2 of us are up for a while, until I am certain that the Sundowner Syndrome has quit for the night, and he is able to go back to sleep properly! I think I am prepared for tomorrow, but one never knows, until that time comes! We are prepared to do what is best for him, and not our hearts! I absolutely hate this time of living life, with compaion animals, who become as much like children, to many people!????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> i think I'll try to sleep now it's 9am and I've not gotten a wink.
> Love and hugs all
> Xoxoxo????


That is beginning to happen to me more often, again; I thinkI am a bit worried about Andre! Nevermind, it will be sorted, one way or the other, tomorrow! ????☹


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Dh and i decided we are going to start working on our projects together before bed. So i was on my side of the table sewing and he was on the other side sanding car parts lol. .. i finished one bag. ????????????


What a wonderful idea! The bag looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It looks like you did a lot of work on it. It looks good on you and I like the color. I may have a similar pattern. The Love the front with the pockets.


Thanks Polly, I was in the frog pond quite a bit, with this one, but I am definitely glad it is finished! I think I will make a similar one, for one of my girls! She gets as cold as I do, and really needs a decent jumper, or jacket, made from natural wool, instead of artificial fibres, which don't keep her, or myself, warm enough! I have enough of that wool left, so I am able to make a hat to go with it, for next winter! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Lovely photos of the three musketeers! Hope you all are enjoying your Saturday!
> 
> It's raining here again for the third day straight!


If you can find the power, could you send the rain to the fire stricken regions of your country and Canada, or to the drought stricken regions of my country - it might get divided between all of these regions!

Wouldn't it be fantastic, if this could actually be done in reality! Imagine how many disasters, and heartbreak could be prevented! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello my friends! It is fast coming to a time, that I have not been looking forward to, at all! My poor little Andre is deteriorating, and is beginning to become lost much more often, than he used to! We are thinking that he is now, possibly totally blind, and only knows where he is going, by his sense of smell - that remains as strong as ever! He is also totally deaf, so it is of no use to him, when we call to him! I think he might also be developing diabetes add to everything else; and he gives himself some nasty knocks, to his face, as he continues trying to navagate around the property he knows so well, but can no longer see to! We are taking him to the Vet for a checkup, and some advice, on what is the best for him; if only communication between us, was clearer. He still has the energy of a much younger dog, at times, but we don't know if he is suffering in any way; so I am thinking he might be heading for the Paradise over the Rainbow Bridge!
> 
> I think I have been avoiding these thoughts for some time now, but he has given us (and the dgd's) joy and entertainment, with the adorable way, that he used to play. There have also been some worrying times with him, when he began having some quite severe epileptic seizures. It was very hard, watching such a tiny puppy, have those horrible seizures!
> 
> Well I am just waffling now, and half expecting, half dreading, the outcome of the trip to the Vet tomorrow! We were all in bed, but my little white faced buddy woke, and needed to get a drink, then go outside, and now the 2 of us are up for a while, until I am certain that the Sundowner Syndrome has quit for the night, and he is able to go back to sleep properly! I think I am prepared for tomorrow, but one never knows, until that time comes! We are prepared to do what is best for him, and not our hearts! I absolutely hate this time of living life, with compaion animals, who become as much like children, to many people!????????????


I'm so sorry, Judi! Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We had an exciting morning at grandma's, the rescue squad picked her up and took her to the emergency room due to shortness of breath. We came to find out she has pneumonia and will be staying at least a day maybe two as she recovers. They have scans planned for tomorrow to ensure there's nothing more seriously wrong. Just was asked to update her group so, I did. Love and prayers are welcomed and appreciated, -Flo


Thanks for letting us know, Flo; I hope Jinx is better very quickly, and nothing else is found, so she's can head home faster! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I'm overwhelmed. Your wonderful. You all are very special people. I'm blessed to have met you.





Islander said:


> And us...you! xoxo


Exactly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a lovely day! :sm24: xxxooo


What she said, I really miss my visits with my parents!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Question. My friend asked if crochet is different for left handers than right handers. I mistyped 'hangers' twice. But that's a different question . She has a friend who wants to learn and is left handed.





binkbrice said:


> Yes it is different Nitzi can explain better I think she is left handed...I think the person just needs to sit across from the person teaching I think...


That is totally correct Lisa! The left handed person is actually crocheting in mirror image, to the right handed person; unless one of those people is me, I just do it in my own inimical way! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dh and i decided we are going to start working on our projects together before bed. So i was on my side of the table sewing and he was on the other side sanding car parts lol. .. i finished one bag. ????????????


 Love the fabric! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Judi! Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, believe me, when I say that they really do help; and amazingly, that still amazes me! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

I have now caught up with everyone, and Andre seems to have settled, so I am gong to put him back inn a warm bed, and see how he goes! I might do a bit of knitting, until I am sure he has settled! 
Have a stress free day everyone; and I hope all of you get some nice fine weather, to enjoy! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, believe me, when I say that they really do help; and amazingly, that still amazes me! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello my friends! It is fast coming to a time, that I have not been looking forward to, at all! My poor little Andre is deteriorating, and is beginning to become lost much more often, than he used to! We are thinking that he is now, possibly totally blind, and only knows where he is going, by his sense of smell - that remains as strong as ever! He is also totally deaf, so it is of no use to him, when we call to him! I think he might also be developing diabetes add to everything else; and he gives himself some nasty knocks, to his face, as he continues trying to navagate around the property he knows so well, but can no longer see to! We are taking him to the Vet for a checkup, and some advice, on what is the best for him; if only communication between us, was clearer. He still has the energy of a much younger dog, at times, but we don't know if he is suffering in any way; so I am thinking he might be heading for the Paradise over the Rainbow Bridge!
> 
> I think I have been avoiding these thoughts for some time now, but he has given us (and the dgd's) joy and entertainment, with the adorable way, that he used to play. There have also been some worrying times with him, when he began having some quite severe epileptic seizures. It was very hard, watching such a tiny puppy, have those horrible seizures!
> 
> Well I am just waffling now, and half expecting, half dreading, the outcome of the trip to the Vet tomorrow! We were all in bed, but my little white faced buddy woke, and needed to get a drink, then go outside, and now the 2 of us are up for a while, until I am certain that the Sundowner Syndrome has quit for the night, and he is able to go back to sleep properly! I think I am prepared for tomorrow, but one never knows, until that time comes! We are prepared to do what is best for him, and not our hearts! I absolutely hate this time of living life, with compaion animals, who become as much like children, to many people!????????????


So sorry for your situation Judi, it's such a hard time. After we lost our second dog, we said "no more" because it's just so heart breaking that their life spans are so much shorter than ours. However, I know that you will do what is best for Andre and I wish you the strength to cope xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

I'm safely back home in sunny London now, after a wonderful couple of days with the girls! I was lovely to see almost everyone there yesterday and catch up with the gossip! Have been food shopping and now having a bit of a rest before I start something else!! Hope you are all having the best weekend you can!!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello my friends! It is fast coming to a time, that I have not been looking forward to, at all! My poor little Andre is deteriorating, and is beginning to become lost much more often, than he used to! We are thinking that he is now, possibly totally blind, and only knows where he is going, by his sense of smell - that remains as strong as ever! He is also totally deaf, so it is of no use to him, when we call to him! I think he might also be developing diabetes add to everything else; and he gives himself some nasty knocks, to his face, as he continues trying to navagate around the property he knows so well, but can no longer see to! We are taking him to the Vet for a checkup, and some advice, on what is the best for him; if only communication between us, was clearer. He still has the energy of a much younger dog, at times, but we don't know if he is suffering in any way; so I am thinking he might be heading for the Paradise over the Rainbow Bridge!
> 
> I think I have been avoiding these thoughts for some time now, but he has given us (and the dgd's) joy and entertainment, with the adorable way, that he used to play. There have also been some worrying times with him, when he began having some quite severe epileptic seizures. It was very hard, watching such a tiny puppy, have those horrible seizures!
> 
> Well I am just waffling now, and half expecting, half dreading, the outcome of the trip to the Vet tomorrow! We were all in bed, but my little white faced buddy woke, and needed to get a drink, then go outside, and now the 2 of us are up for a while, until I am certain that the Sundowner Syndrome has quit for the night, and he is able to go back to sleep properly! I think I am prepared for tomorrow, but one never knows, until that time comes! We are prepared to do what is best for him, and not our hearts! I absolutely hate this time of living life, with compaion animals, who become as much like children, to many people!????????????


I know how you feel as you know I've been through it twice. You have to put feelings away and think what is good for the dog. It's so hard. I'm thinking of you


----------



## London Girl

For jinx, from us all, with love xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

For Polly to cheer you up with love from us all xxxx


----------



## London Girl

To Dear Judi, to let you know we're thinking of you! xxxx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Dh and i decided we are going to start working on our projects together before bed. So i was on my side of the table sewing and he was on the other side sanding car parts lol. .. i finished one bag. ????????????


Your bags are so beautiful Angela, you really have an eye for combining the patterns. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

....and one for Trish, just because! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just one more for all of the rest of you lovely ladies to share because you're all as lovely as the flowers!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a lovely change for both of you. xx :sm24:


We both enjoyed it and it was a nice day as well.. not too much smoke. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, for a start you work the opposite way along a row and patterns sometimes have to be read backwards, perhaps that's why I never stuck with it. xx


Now I have a whole new respect for left hander's. xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> We had an exciting morning at grandma's, the rescue squad picked her up and took her to the emergency room due to shortness of breath. We came to find out she has pneumonia and will be staying at least a day maybe two as she recovers. They have scans planned for tomorrow to ensure there's nothing more seriously wrong. Just was asked to update her group so, I did. Love and prayers are welcomed and appreciated, -Flo


Thank you so much for letting us know. Please keep us posted. Tell her we love her and she's to look after herself.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, even in voice for 10 minutes. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Indeed, but it never left us.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU for coming bony lass. I just love your hugs


They're big, they're meant and they're free xxxxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello my friends! It is fast coming to a time, that I have not been looking forward to, at all! My poor little Andre is deteriorating, and is beginning to become lost much more often, than he used to! We are thinking that he is now, possibly totally blind, and only knows where he is going, by his sense of smell - that remains as strong as ever! He is also totally deaf, so it is of no use to him, when we call to him! I think he might also be developing diabetes add to everything else; and he gives himself some nasty knocks, to his face, as he continues trying to navagate around the property he knows so well, but can no longer see to! We are taking him to the Vet for a checkup, and some advice, on what is the best for him; if only communication between us, was clearer. He still has the energy of a much younger dog, at times, but we don't know if he is suffering in any way; so I am thinking he might be heading for the Paradise over the Rainbow Bridge!
> 
> I think I have been avoiding these thoughts for some time now, but he has given us (and the dgd's) joy and entertainment, with the adorable way, that he used to play. There have also been some worrying times with him, when he began having some quite severe epileptic seizures. It was very hard, watching such a tiny puppy, have those horrible seizures!
> 
> Well I am just waffling now, and half expecting, half dreading, the outcome of the trip to the Vet tomorrow! We were all in bed, but my little white faced buddy woke, and needed to get a drink, then go outside, and now the 2 of us are up for a while, until I am certain that the Sundowner Syndrome has quit for the night, and he is able to go back to sleep properly! I think I am prepared for tomorrow, but one never knows, until that time comes! We are prepared to do what is best for him, and not our hearts! I absolutely hate this time of living life, with compaion animals, who become as much like children, to many people!????????????


It is hard when that time comes, but you will make the best decisions for Andre because of the love you have for him as he knows that's unconditional. I will be with you in spirit, a big hug for you and pat on the head for your little guy. xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Went to the Canadian Memorial service on the beach today. The wind was horrendous and cold. The standards had to be at the carry (over the shoulder instead of held upright). And the air was damp with mild drizzle. I am now wearing a jumper for the first time in a few weeks.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Flo; I hope Jinx is better very quickly, and nothing else is found, so she's can head home faster! xoxoxo


Dear Jinx, I hope you like pansies, thinking of you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Went to the Canadian Memorial service on the beach today. The wind was horrendous and cold. The standards had to be at the carry (over the shoulder instead of held upright). And the air was damp with mild drizzle. I am now wearing a jumper for the first time in a few weeks.


Have you mentioned this service in the past? That is a lot of wind, it must have been miserable. Our Autumn seems to be coming early, the Maples are already turning yellow, I also put a sweater on the other morning. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Good morning, we have a few more days of warm and then we are heading into unseasonably cool temperatures for us... a few weeks of 66F. Nothing planned for today perhaps some blackberry picking. The federal government is sending the army to help fight the fires now. Very hazy here but the air quality itself doesn't seem too bad today. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Dh and i decided we are going to start working on our projects together before bed. So i was on my side of the table sewing and he was on the other side sanding car parts lol. .. i finished one bag. ????????????


Love it!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So sorry for your situation Judi, it's such a hard time. After we lost our second dog, we said "no more" because it's just so heart breaking that their life spans are so much shorter than ours. However, I know that you will do what is best for Andre and I wish you the strength to cope xxxxxx


Yes we went through it twice and said never again as well even though I would love another dog I couldn't face it again. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the flowers! They're all beautiful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm safely back home in sunny London now, after a wonderful couple of days with the girls! I was lovely to see almost everyone there yesterday and catch up with the gossip! Have been food shopping and now having a bit of a rest before I start something else!! Hope you are all having the best weekend you can!!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you're home safely and had a wonderful time and you've got sun. As I said we've got the heat on it is so miserable here. I did feel part of the chaos for 10 mins. and it was great. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just one more for all of the rest of you lovely ladies to share because you're all as lovely as the flowers!! xxxx


They're lovely, we're obviously into flower power this afternoon. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Now I have a whole new respect for left hander's. xoxo


Ooh I like a bit of respect. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Dear Jinx, I hope you like pansies, thinking of you. xoxox


Did you make those Trish? They're gorgeous. xx


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> We got this!


Love that !


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Hello my friends! It is fast coming to a time, that I have not been looking forward to, at all! My poor little Andre is deteriorating, and is beginning to become lost much more often, than he used to! We are thinking that he is now, possibly totally blind, and only knows where he is going, by his sense of smell - that remains as strong as ever! He is also totally deaf, so it is of no use to him, when we call to him! I think he might also be developing diabetes add to everything else; and he gives himself some nasty knocks, to his face, as he continues trying to navagate around the property he knows so well, but can no longer see to! We are taking him to the Vet for a checkup, and some advice, on what is the best for him; if only communication between us, was clearer. He still has the energy of a much younger dog, at times, but we don't know if he is suffering in any way; so I am thinking he might be heading for the Paradise over the Rainbow Bridge!
> 
> I think I have been avoiding these thoughts for some time now, but he has given us (and the dgd's) joy and entertainment, with the adorable way, that he used to play. There have also been some worrying times with him, when he began having some quite severe epileptic seizures. It was very hard, watching such a tiny puppy, have those horrible seizures!
> 
> Well I am just waffling now, and half expecting, half dreading, the outcome of the trip to the Vet tomorrow! We were all in bed, but my little white faced buddy woke, and needed to get a drink, then go outside, and now the 2 of us are up for a while, until I am certain that the Sundowner Syndrome has quit for the night, and he is able to go back to sleep properly! I think I am prepared for tomorrow, but one never knows, until that time comes! We are prepared to do what is best for him, and not our hearts! I absolutely hate this time of living life, with compaion animals, who become as much like children, to many people!????????????


Judi that is so sad it made me cry!


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all for all the comments on the bag. I don't know who won in my category, i had to stay home and play referee to a bunch of grown ups acting like idiots. ( my kids are fighting) somebody gave somebody a dirty look and oh my GOD !! It was the end of the world. They've been warned next time they are all out.
> 
> But anyway.. Miss Marla said in her eyes It should have won. The opinions i care about love it .. That would be you guys and Julz(dd2).
> Marla is the one who taught me how to embroider. DH is like a son to her , he grew up friends with her boys.
> Everyone always calls her Mama Angel. .. She's wonderful y'all would love her !! She is the fastest quilter you ever will meet. If someone is ill , she will whip up one of her angel quilts for them. They are gorgeous. I'll have to find a pic of one to show y'all.
> 
> So happy to see the three musketeers having a good time in each other's company. I've started a change fund, and one of these days it's gonna get me to the other side of the pond ! I'll just sneak over and surprise all of you!
> My sister best be saving her pennies too because i can't hop over there without my Lisa ! I'd be lost.. Probably literally lol.
> Enjoythe rest of your visit ????????????????????????????????????????


Well I loved your bag, it should of won. I hope you get loads of change I would love to meet you. X


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Great! Sounds like they're having a lot of fun. :sm24: xxxooo


We were!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> If you can find the power, could you send the rain to the fire stricken regions of your country and Canada, or to the drought stricken regions of my country - it might get divided between all of these regions!
> 
> Wouldn't it be fantastic, if this could actually be done in reality! Imagine how many disasters, and heartbreak could be prevented! :sm06: :sm06:


Yes that would be a wonderful thing!


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Hello my friends! It is fast coming to a time, that I have not been looking forward to, at all! My poor little Andre is deteriorating, and is beginning to become lost much more often, than he used to! We are thinking that he is now, possibly totally blind, and only knows where he is going, by his sense of smell - that remains as strong as ever! He is also totally deaf, so it is of no use to him, when we call to him! I think he might also be developing diabetes add to everything else; and he gives himself some nasty knocks, to his face, as he continues trying to navagate around the property he knows so well, but can no longer see to! We are taking him to the Vet for a checkup, and some advice, on what is the best for him; if only communication between us, was clearer. He still has the energy of a much younger dog, at times, but we don't know if he is suffering in any way; so I am thinking he might be heading for the Paradise over the Rainbow Bridge!
> 
> I think I have been avoiding these thoughts for some time now, but he has given us (and the dgd's) joy and entertainment, with the adorable way, that he used to play. There have also been some worrying times with him, when he began having some quite severe epileptic seizures. It was very hard, watching such a tiny puppy, have those horrible seizures!
> 
> Well I am just waffling now, and half expecting, half dreading, the outcome of the trip to the Vet tomorrow! We were all in bed, but my little white faced buddy woke, and needed to get a drink, then go outside, and now the 2 of us are up for a while, until I am certain that the Sundowner Syndrome has quit for the night, and he is able to go back to sleep properly! I think I am prepared for tomorrow, but one never knows, until that time comes! We are prepared to do what is best for him, and not our hearts! I absolutely hate this time of living life, with compaion animals, who become as much like children, to many people!????????????


Sorry that the time is coming to make this difficult decision, but I know you will have Andre's best interest at heart whatever is decided tomorrow


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Your bags are so beautiful Angela, you really have an eye for combining the patterns. xoxox


Aww , thanks. I just kind of hold things together and if it feels right i go with it lol.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Just one more for all of the rest of you lovely ladies to share because you're all as lovely as the flowers!! xxxx


Aaww June these are all so amazing and thank you!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I'm safely back home in sunny London now, after a wonderful couple of days with the girls! I was lovely to see almost everyone there yesterday and catch up with the gossip! Have been food shopping and now having a bit of a rest before I start something else!! Hope you are all having the best weekend you can!!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Back to reality with a vengeance... food shopping!

It was lovely to see you yesterday :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> We both enjoyed it and it was a nice day as well.. not too much smoke. xoxo


Is the smoke getting less, I really hope so


----------



## linkan

Mj, 
I know exactly the pain you are feeling.
It's horrid , it is like losing a child because we make them like our child. We pour our love and affection into them. My heart aches for your pain. 
I lost four in such a short time it feels like that we too decided never again.
Then our kids got dogs... As you can expect we love them too and usually they sleep with us. If the kidsever move out it will be just as hard to see them go. 
I'm sending you whispers of comfort and gentle hugs . xoxo love you.????


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> That is beginning to happen to me more often, again; I thinkI am a bit worried about Andre! Nevermind, it will be sorted, one way or the other, tomorrow! ????☹


Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Have you mentioned this service in the past? That is a lot of wind, it must have been miserable. Our Autumn seems to be coming early, the Maples are already turning yellow, I also put a sweater on the other morning. xoxo


A lot of our leaves have already started falling off the trees!!


----------



## linkan

June, your bouquets are gorgeous what a thoughtful thing to do! Love ya lady xoxox


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you're home safely and had a wonderful time and you've got sun. As I said we've got the heat on it is so miserable here. I did feel part of the chaos for 10 mins. and it was great. xxxx


Glad you felt part of the chaos


----------



## linkan

Saxy it will happen some day i swear it..
Okay i just really pray that it will. And hope with all my heart.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Aaww June these are all so amazing and thank you!


Ditto ????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> A lot of our leaves have already started falling off the trees!!


Yes and i think every single one is landing in the pool ! The squirrels aren't even trying to hide the walnuts from the neighbors tree anymore. I found one just barely tucked under a chair cushion out back.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Went to the Canadian Memorial service on the beach today. The wind was horrendous and cold. The standards had to be at the carry (over the shoulder instead of held upright). And the air was damp with mild drizzle. I am now wearing a jumper for the first time in a few weeks.


Oh,sorry it wasn't a beautiful day for the ceremony, it should have been!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> They're lovely, we're obviously into flower power this afternoon. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Oh, you know, I get these weird ideas into my head and I can't stop!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Oh, you know, I get these weird ideas into my head and I can't stop!!! xxxx


I thought it was a lovely gesture rather than a weird idea :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, you know, I get these weird ideas into my head and I can't stop!!! xxxx


Definitely a flower-power period thought even if they were too spaced out to remember them. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, sitting in our hotel in Bognor, it’s only a Premier but one of the nicest we have stayed in. Mr B &I both had a wonderful day with all the sisters, it was great to be together again. MrB said what a picture we made all sitting around doing our knitting, he said we all looked happy being together, I know I was! We had a lovely drive through to the coast today. MrB hates using a SatNav but I took control, we went down so many tiny lanes. Eventually we arrived here, sat in the car watching the sea, which I love to do. Now we are off to have dinner, all I seemed to have done is eat since I left home...and I don’t care! Have a good rest of the day. Xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Back to reality with a vengeance... food shopping!
> 
> It was lovely to see you yesterday :sm02:


...and you too, my lovely!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June, your bouquets are gorgeous what a thoughtful thing to do! Love ya lady xoxox


I did it cos I loves you too!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I thought it was a lovely gesture rather than a weird idea :sm24:


Thank you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sitting in our hotel in Bognor, it's only a Premier but one of the nicest we have stayed in. Mr B &I both had a wonderful day with all the sisters, it was great to be together again. MrB said what a picture we made all sitting around doing our knitting, he said we all looked happy being together, I know I was! We had a lovely drive through to the coast today. MrB hates using a SatNav but I took control, we went down so many tiny lanes. Eventually we arrived here, sat in the car watching the sea, which I love to do. Now we are off to have dinner, all I seemed to have done is eat since I left home...and I don't care! Have a good rest of the day. Xx


Wasn't it a shame we didn't get a picture of all of us, dang!!! Glad you are having a lovely time down there, hope the weather keeps nice for you! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning, we have a few more days of warm and then we are heading into unseasonably cool temperatures for us... a few weeks of 66F. Nothing planned for today perhaps some blackberry picking. The federal government is sending the army to help fight the fires now. Very hazy here but the air quality itself doesn't seem too bad today. xoxo


I've just picked some blackberries too. Had a photo from my friend in Victoria and the sky is blue. How's things your way? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sitting in our hotel in Bognor, it's only a Premier but one of the nicest we have stayed in. Mr B &I both had a wonderful day with all the sisters, it was great to be together again. MrB said what a picture we made all sitting around doing our knitting, he said we all looked happy being together, I know I was! We had a lovely drive through to the coast today. MrB hates using a SatNav but I took control, we went down so many tiny lanes. Eventually we arrived here, sat in the car watching the sea, which I love to do. Now we are off to have dinner, all I seemed to have done is eat since I left home...and I don't care! Have a good rest of the day. Xx


Sounds lovely xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> They're lovely, we're obviously into flower power this afternoon. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Yes, they are all lovely! Thank you, June and Trish, for sharing them with all of us!

Just got back from doing the grocery shopping. We're warming up here again with a few more days of weather in the mid-80sF up to near 90F and then by Thursday cooling down to around 73F with a chance of rain. Will be heading down to Olympia tomorrow for a visit with my parents and my sister, back on Tuesday morning. Will be good to see all of them as it's been about two months since I was last down that way. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Is the smoke getting less, I really hope so


Our hazy stuff went away for a couple of welcome days, but now it's coming back and will be here for several days. Thankfully, neither Mr. Ric nor I are bothered much by it. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Calling all sisters in the US, Canada and Australia. Do you have Whatsapp on your mobile (cell) phones? I have just set up a KP group for the UK sisters and it would be good to get everyone here on it as it is a quick, easy and free way of keeping in touch. Let me know xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Calling all sisters in the US, Canada and Australia. Do you have Whatsapp on your mobile (cell) phones? I have just set up a KP group for the UK sisters and it would be good to get everyone here on it as it is a quick, easy and free way of keeping in touch. Let me know xxx


I can have DH set it up as he uses it for work, pm me the group name!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Calling all sisters in the US, Canada and Australia. Do you have Whatsapp on your mobile (cell) phones? I have just set up a KP group for the UK sisters and it would be good to get everyone here on it as it is a quick, easy and free way of keeping in touch. Let me know xxx


No, I don't have that but will check into it. I only have my phone on wi-fi or data when I need to as it runs out of battery very quickly when I've got either of those on. If I know something is going to come in using either of those, I can turn them on. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


I love that. Let me know when you have Whatsapp and I'll add you to the group. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


Oh that's gorgeous but stop tempting me. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I love that. Let me know when you have Whatsapp and I'll add you to the group. Xx


Thank you. I'll definitely let you know when I get it. Would it work on my tablet? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh that's gorgeous but stop tempting me. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Temptation is good for the soul! :sm15: :sm15: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. I'll definitely let you know when I get it. Would it work on my tablet? xxxooo


Don't know. X


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Don't know. X


I'll have to check into it. xxxooo

Edit: Just checked and it looks like it's only good with my smartphone. So, I'll try to get it downloaded this afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I'll have to check into it. xxxooo
> 
> Edit: Just checked and it looks like it's only good with my smartphone. So, I'll try to get it downloaded this afternoon. xxxooo


Let me know when xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Let me know when xx


Will do. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I'm tucked up in bed now going to read a while. I've had another good day. This holiday is doing me the world of good. 

Jinx I hope you are on the mend. I'm thinking of you, and you judi and your dog.

Night all.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I can have DH set it up as he uses it for work, pm me the group name!!


That will be fantastic to have you aboard. Do you think Angela might get on too?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm tucked up in bed now going to read a while. I've had another good day. This holiday is doing me the world of good.
> 
> Jinx I hope you are on the mend. I'm thinking of you, and you judi and your dog.
> 
> Night all.


Night night. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


Well...AS USUAL...you are fantastic with your shawls. You have such a gift of talent. It's wonderful.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh that's gorgeous but stop tempting me. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Jackie can you get what's app ? I don't think you need wifi


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Jackie can you get what's app ? I don't think you need wifi


I don't think I will, I haven't got a smart phone, I've only got an exceedingly dumb phone. There's no reception here so can only use it when we are out. Perhaps if we ever move. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think I will, I haven't got a smart phone, I've only got an exceedingly dumb phone. There's no reception here so can only use it when we are out. Perhaps if we ever move. xx


IT WILL HAPPEN hang on in there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> IT WILL HAPPEN hang on in there.


I'm hanging. (By the neck). xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Well...AS USUAL...you are fantastic with your shawls. You have such a gift of talent. It's wonderful.


Thank you, Susan! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Miss Pam said:


> Will do. :sm02: xxxooo


Ok. I'm on it now. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. I'm on it now. :sm01: xxxooo


Can you pm me your mobile number, xx thanks


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Can you pm me your mobile number, xx thanks


Will do. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> That will be fantastic to have you aboard. Do you think Angela might get on too?


Probably! I need to clean my phone up in order to add it but will get on it!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


That is lovely!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> That is lovely!!


Thank you, lisa! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I'm on the whatsapp. . 
How do i find the group?


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


I really love that.????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I really love that.????


Thank you, Angela! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


Pam, that is beautiful.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Probably! I need to clean my phone up in order to add it but will get on it!


I had to do the same, apparently I had no space to put it. My technical advisor came up trumps and sorted me out :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

I'm on really early this morning, only one week until I return to work so I'm getting up when the alarm goes off for DH, making my cuppa and bringing it back to bed...got to get my body and mind back into getting up early!


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I'm on the whatsapp. .
> How do i find the group?


Pm me your cell phone number and I ll add you x


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls, it's a beautiful day. Josephine is having her craft morning and I've been invited. I wonder if it's as noisy as my own group. 

Jinx I hope you are back on the mend.

I think we are going out for lunch today.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So sorry for your situation Judi, it's such a hard time. After we lost our second dog, we said "no more" because it's just so heart breaking that their life spans are so much shorter than ours. However, I know that you will do what is best for Andre and I wish you the strength to cope xxxxxx


Thanks June, we made the best decision for Andre, he has now travelled over the Rainbow Bridge, playing with his brothers & sisters, who lived with us previously!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. As Susan said the WI lot are here this morning. I've told them to behave.
Rebecca is coming over and we are off out to lunch. Catch you later xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, we made the best decision for Andre, he has now travelled over the Rainbow Bridge, playing with his brothers & sisters, who lived with us previously!


It was the best thing for him but I know exactly how you are feeling and feel for you, he is in a happier place now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy damp Wales but at least it's a bit warmer today. Enjoy the sunshine Susan things seem to be back to normal in our parts of the country. Finishing off my pink cardigan today and then the blanket to do but I might do a little pair of Ugg boots first. Enjoy your day and your last week of freedom Rebecca. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, they are all lovely! Thank you, June and Trish, for sharing them with all of us!
> 
> Just got back from doing the grocery shopping. We're warming up here again with a few more days of weather in the mid-80sF up to near 90F and then by Thursday cooling down to around 73F with a chance of rain. Will be heading down to Olympia tomorrow for a visit with my parents and my sister, back on Tuesday morning. Will be good to see all of them as it's been about two months since I was last down that way. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Have a good trip to see your family and come back safely to us!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


That's very pretty Pam and, as usual, beautifully knitted!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. I'll definitely let you know when I get it. Would it work on my tablet? xxxooo


I'm pretty sure it would as it is an app xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> IT WILL HAPPEN hang on in there.


What she said!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I'm on really early this morning, only one week until I return to work so I'm getting up when the alarm goes off for DH, making my cuppa and bringing it back to bed...got to get my body and mind back into getting up early!


I am up early this morning to wait for the plumber and I really don't know why I don't get up earlier every day, gives one so much more time to knit!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, we made the best decision for Andre, he has now travelled over the Rainbow Bridge, playing with his brothers & sisters, who lived with us previously!


Massive hugs for you Judi, it will seem very strange at first but it's nice to picture Andre romping with the other doggies, keep that image in your mind xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, we made the best decision for Andre, he has now travelled over the Rainbow Bridge, playing with his brothers & sisters, who lived with us previously!


So sorry for your loss judi. It's a sad time because you love him so much. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from an overcast London. We have a 'situation' with our downstairs cloakroom which needs a plumber urgently so no Zumba for me this morning while I wait in for him. Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London. We have a 'situation' with our downstairs cloakroom which needs a plumber urgently so no Zumba for me this morning while I wait in for him. Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


And a good morning to you, situations with plumbing are not good, hope he comes soon.xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you, situations with plumbing are not good, hope he comes soon.xxxx


Thank you, me too, it is one of those 'all the doors and windows are open' situations!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you, me too, it is one of those 'all the doors and windows are open' situations!!! xxxx


Oh yuck. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Dear Jinx, I hope you like pansies, thinking of you. xoxox


Those are lovely. Did you make them, or just steal the photo?


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Have you mentioned this service in the past? That is a lot of wind, it must have been miserable. Our Autumn seems to be coming early, the Maples are already turning yellow, I also put a sweater on the other morning. xoxo


I would probably have mentioned attending it every year. I don't run it. 100s of Canadians were billeted in our town just before D-Day, and quite a few little Anglo-Canadians were spawned! We have a lovely lady who finds their Canadian fathers for them. She runs the service for the many who did not come back.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh I like a bit of respect. xx :sm23: :sm23:


You have mine.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh,sorry it wasn't a beautiful day for the ceremony, it should have been!!!


It varies. At least it wasn't actually raining. It's a lovely little service.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sitting in our hotel in Bognor, it's only a Premier but one of the nicest we have stayed in. Mr B &I both had a wonderful day with all the sisters, it was great to be together again. MrB said what a picture we made all sitting around doing our knitting, he said we all looked happy being together, I know I was! We had a lovely drive through to the coast today. MrB hates using a SatNav but I took control, we went down so many tiny lanes. Eventually we arrived here, sat in the car watching the sea, which I love to do. Now we are off to have dinner, all I seemed to have done is eat since I left home...and I don't care! Have a good rest of the day. Xx


I don't know why you say only a Premier. I don't think you can beat them. It's good to hear you so relaxed and happy. Diet next week!


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


Beautiful. I can understand why you love making them. That must have been pure pleasure.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm hanging. (By the neck). xx


No. Hang by the strong thread that binds us all together.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I'm on really early this morning, only one week until I return to work so I'm getting up when the alarm goes off for DH, making my cuppa and bringing it back to bed...got to get my body and mind back into getting up early!


You are so efficient. If I have to get up early I just have to wing it. No prep.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, we made the best decision for Andre, he has now travelled over the Rainbow Bridge, playing with his brothers & sisters, who lived with us previously!


Goodbye Andre. You can't have gone to a better place but you will know no more pain when you play with your brothers and sisters.


----------



## SaxonLady

Nothing on today, so I just have to do lots of paperwork. It's our Wedding anniversary tomorrow. 42 years married, 46 years together.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It was the best thing for him but I know exactly how you are feeling and feel for you, he is in a happier place now. xx


Thanks Jacky, it was the right time for him, he had stopped trying to play, and he was beginning to be in pain, he is in the right place now; but oh I wish it wasn't so hard! I thought I would be ok tonight, but he isn't sleeping between my feet anymore, and that makes it even harder. It doesn't even help that Mint is still with us; she has been looking for him, and seems to be at a bit of a loss also! I know it gets easier, and things will get back to normal, but this is the first time I have been able to actually be with one of my dogs, at this time. It will help, as I will have that memory to cherish! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an overcast London. We have a 'situation' with our downstairs cloakroom which needs a plumber urgently so no Zumba for me this morning while I wait in for him. Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


I hope you don't have to wait all morning (or day) for him, that would be very annoying! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Goodbye Andre. You can't have gone to a better place but you will know no more pain when you play with your brothers and sisters.


Thanks Janet, he was a lovely little man, and now he is running free! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You have mine.


Thank you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I don't know why you say only a Premier. I don't think you can beat them. It's good to hear you so relaxed and happy. Diet next week!


Yes I prefer Premier to Travelodge, they always have somewhere to eat attached and free wi-fi. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> No. Hang by the strong thread that binds us all together.


A much better idea but doesn't take me to oblivion. I will hang on to you all to keep me sane. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Nothing on today, so I just have to do lots of paperwork. It's our Wedding anniversary tomorrow. 42 years married, 46 years together.


Congratulations, it sounds as though your anniversary is going to be as good as ours are. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I hope you don't have to wait all morning (or day) for him, that would be very annoying! xoxoxo


And smelly. xx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And smelly. xx :sm09: :sm12:


Still waiting!! :sm14: :sm16: :sm25: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Pam, that is beautiful.


Thank you, Rebecca! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, it's a beautiful day. Josephine is having her craft morning and I've been invited. I wonder if it's as noisy as my own group.
> 
> Jinx I hope you are back on the mend.
> 
> I think we are going out for lunch today.


Enjoy your time with the craft group and the rest of the day, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, we made the best decision for Andre, he has now travelled over the Rainbow Bridge, playing with his brothers & sisters, who lived with us previously!


I'm so sorry, Judi. Sending many warm and comforting hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Have a good trip to see your family and come back safely to us!! xxxx


Always!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty Pam and, as usual, beautifully knitted!! xxxx


Thank you, June! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure it would as it is an app xxxx


No, it doesn't. The app tells me it's not suited for the tablet. Who knew?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you, me too, it is one of those 'all the doors and windows are open' situations!!! xxxx


Oh, oh!!! I hope he's gotten there by now and it's all fixed. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Beautiful. I can understand why you love making them. That must have been pure pleasure.


Thank you, Janet! Yes, it was a wonderful pattern to knit from. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Nothing on today, so I just have to do lots of paperwork. It's our Wedding anniversary tomorrow. 42 years married, 46 years together.


Happy Anniversary tomorrow to you and Alan! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So sorry for your situation Judi, it's such a hard time. After we lost our second dog, we said "no more" because it's just so heart breaking that their life spans are so much shorter than ours. However, I know that you will do what is best for Andre and I wish you the strength to cope xxxxxx


I think I am going to have a spritzer, or 3, before I head off back to bed, I need to take something for a headache now; that is one of the reasons that I hate to cry - I always end up with the worst headache! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I'm on really early this morning, only one week until I return to work so I'm getting up when the alarm goes off for DH, making my cuppa and bringing it back to bed...got to get my body and mind back into getting up early!


I'm having a coffee now after taking Michael to school this morning he still is not feeling good!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> For jinx, from us all, with love xxxxxx


Thanks doing this June, it didn't even enter my head! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> For Polly to cheer you up with love from us all xxxx


Again thank you, if you weren't such a thoughtful person, I'd be in strife; because doing these sort of things, doesn't even enter my head! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Still waiting!! :sm14: :sm16: :sm25: xxx


Oh no!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, we made the best decision for Andre, he has now travelled over the Rainbow Bridge, playing with his brothers & sisters, who lived with us previously!


Aw Judi my heart goes out to you big love and hugs to you!


----------



## linkan

Susan I'm so glad your having this time with Josephine. Party on you two ????


----------



## linkan

MJ, i don't have the right words like some do. But i know the terrible loss your feeling and with time you learn to handle it. But it hurts i know. 
The only comfort is knowing there is no more suffering for him. Somewhere he is happy and frolicking waiting for you.
Love ya bunches! ????xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I am up early this morning to wait for the plumber and I really don't know why I don't get up earlier every day, gives one so much more time to knit!! xxxxx


As long as you are not sleep knitting because that might land you in the frog pond, but you are right I intend to get my knitting out in a few minutes I am determined to finish this tank this week!!


----------



## linkan

I'm going back to bed my lovelies, ive got that perfect whole body numbness going on which means I'll sleep pain free for a minute. 
Love and hugs all
Xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> No, it doesn't. The app tells me it's not suited for the tablet. Who knew?!!! xxxooo


Yeah I think it's because it uses your cell number now if you had a number attached to your tablet you could probably do it.....


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> To Dear Judi, to let you know we're thinking of you! xxxx


Thank you so much, June, and all of you! I am so glad that I 'met' all of you, otherwise I would be sitting here, drinking spritzers, all on my ownsome, and that isn't any way to be ..... or so I have been told!
Tomorrow after lunch, I am off to Adelaide for a couple of days with DD4, as her eldest is having a lump removed from between her (R) eyebrow and eye, and she has to go to the Women's and Children's Hospital, down there. So I will be entertaining the other 3 dgd's, while DD & dgd4 go to the hospital for the excision, then we will return home on Thursday.

While I am in that vicinity, I am hoping to get another couple (or more) bottles of Meade, as I have finished the bottles that I got from the 'Mediaeval Fayre', and am now in need of replenishment! The place that makes this delectable drink, makes it in many different flavors, and one that I would really like to try, is Chocolate Chilli flavour, I think it would be great to drink, on a really cold evening! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Yeah I think it's because it uses your cell number now if you had a number attached to your tablet you could probably do it.....


That makes complete sense. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It is hard when that time comes, but you will make the best decisions for Andre because of the love you have for him as he knows that's unconditional. I will be with you in spirit, a big hug for you and pat on the head for your little guy. xoxo


Thanks Trish, it was very hard, but what made it even harder, was that he is my first fur baby that I have been able to farewell properly, now I have to get accustomed to not have him sleeping between my feet, not only is he not curled up, in my crossed legs throughout most of the day, but I was always aware of him, and his concious state, after we all went to bed! Now I will really need to learn how to get to sleep, through the night, but the first night is always the hardest! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Dear Jinx, I hope you like pansies, thinking of you. xoxox


Your pansies are beautiful, I have a booklet of patterns, for many different flower species, and yours look stop good, I might just have to begin making some, then I will have some tiny projects to work on, when I get a bit feed up with my usual sized projects! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning, we have a few more days of warm and then we are heading into unseasonably cool temperatures for us... a few weeks of 66F. Nothing planned for today perhaps some blackberry picking. The federal government is sending the army to help fight the fires now. Very hazy here but the air quality itself doesn't seem too bad today. xoxo


Hopefully, with the help of the army, the fire will be defeated a whole lot quicker! Does the government ever conduct controlled burns, in the region that the fires have covered? I'm not sure that it is done here anymore! I remember that back in my young childhood, there were many instances of controlled burns, and my dad was a volunteer firefighter, and used to be on duty for some of the times that the undergrowth was burned. I only have a faded memory of dad going to one fire,during my childhood ..... but that might not be accurate, but I am reasonably sure, that when there were bushfires happening, they seemed to have a much less devastating effect on the fauna, flora and people and their properties, although the smaller damage to people and properties could be due to the fact that there was far fewer people in the world back then, and they weren't living in the highly wooded areas! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we went through it twice and said never again as well even though I would love another dog I couldn't face it again. xxxx


 That will be happening here also, but when I said this to dh, he answered with "what about the feathered variety"! :sm06: I just gave him a look, that should have given him the answer; but I'm not sure if he was joking, or not! We did have a budgie, mangy years ago, when dd4 & dd5 were still quite young. We saw him WALKING along the white line, so we decided to rescue him! Fortunately he was very easy to catch, so we think that there were some people close by who might have been missing their fledgling budgie, but nobody was out looking, so we took him home. We had him for a few days, then dh had a brain dart, and didn't shut the door as he went outside, then we found out the possible reason, that the little bloke had been in the middle of the road - he was an escape artist ..... possibly a reincarnation of Houdini! :sm06: We didn't even get a chance to return him to the relative safety of our home, as we had gale force winds that day, and by the time our reactions kicked in, he would have been halfway to the town 100 kms down the road from us! I don't like seeing birds shut in a cage all the time, anyway! So the answer to his question of adopting a bird, is a resounding *NO*! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Judi that is so sad it made me cry!


Oh Lisa, you, and everyone who is a part of this thread, are so lovely, I am sharing the beautiful sentiments, that I have received fromsome other wonderful people! oxoxox

And now I have reached the point, when I hope I can go to sleep, so I am now signing off, and will finish catching up tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A much better idea but doesn't take me to oblivion. I will hang on to you all to keep me sane. xx


Oh are you sane?


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary tomorrow to you and Alan! xxxooo


I just thought I'd mention it while someone remembered it. It's GS2's 11th birthday on 22nd. Much more important.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Oh are you sane?


Probably as much as anyone else here, on second thoughts at the moment not so much. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from cloudy Surrey. Susan treated us to a lovely lunch. Rebecca is on her way home and we are all sitting here on our laptops. I have found and printed offa nice svarf patter that I will adapt into a cowl gor DD.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy Surrey. Susan treated us to a lovely lunch. Rebecca is on her way home and we are all sitting here on our laptops. I have found and printed offa nice svarf patter that I will adapt into a cowl gor DD.


Hopefully your laptops are comfortable and you don't break them. Have a lovely evening and thanks again for having me back so soon :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Well girls, it's not been a wonderful day!! Spent two hours waiting to have a blood test this morning and she's made a real mess of my arm! The lav in the downstairs cloakroom erupted before the plumber got here so have spent the time since I got home from work ripping up carpets and underlay. Unfortunately, he guy that put this cloakroom in, didn't think to lift the carpet before erecting the partitions, duh!! Therefore, I have been digging horrible wet carpet out of very tight crevices, not fun! Work was ok, I was a bit hyper by the and the boss asked me quite seriously if I had been drinking!! I wish!! Anyway, lots more clean up work to do tomorrow but I'm bushed now so going to watch TVand knit to sooth myself!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well girls, it's not been a wonderful day!! Spent two hours waiting to have a blood test this morning and she's made a real mess of my arm! The lav in the downstairs cloakroom erupted before the plumber got here so have spent the time since I got home from work ripping up carpets and underlay. Unfortunately, he guy that put this cloakroom in, didn't think to lift the carpet before erecting the partitions, duh!! Therefore, I have been digging horrible wet carpet out of very tight crevices, not fun! Work was ok, I was a bit hyper by the and the boss asked me quite seriously if I had been drinking!! I wish!! Anyway, lots more clean up work to do tomorrow but I'm bushed now so going to watch TVand knit to sooth myself!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry you have a bum day. Onward and upward tomorrow. Luv and hugs to you xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hello grandma`s friends. Susan I tried to answer your message and it went off into cyberspace, sorry. Purple has what you requested and she can share it freely. Thanks for asking. Gma got a lot worse yesterday and last night was very stressful for us. Today is a bit better as she told me to shut up and I knew she was back. Flo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy Surrey. Susan treated us to a lovely lunch. Rebecca is on her way home and we are all sitting here on our laptops. I have found and printed offa nice svarf patter that I will adapt into a cowl gor DD.


Typology or wine? What's the pattern you've found? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hopefully your laptops are comfortable and you don't break them. Have a lovely evening and thanks again for having me back so soon :sm02:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well girls, it's not been a wonderful day!! Spent two hours waiting to have a blood test this morning and she's made a real mess of my arm! The lav in the downstairs cloakroom erupted before the plumber got here so have spent the time since I got home from work ripping up carpets and underlay. Unfortunately, he guy that put this cloakroom in, didn't think to lift the carpet before erecting the partitions, duh!! Therefore, I have been digging horrible wet carpet out of very tight crevices, not fun! Work was ok, I was a bit hyper by the and the boss asked me quite seriously if I had been drinking!! I wish!! Anyway, lots more clean up work to do tomorrow but I'm bushed now so going to watch TVand knit to sooth myself!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh hell what a terrible day, definitely need a soothing drink. Thinking of you but not using too much imagination. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello grandma`s friends. Susan I tried to answer your message and it went off into cyberspace, sorry. Purple has what you requested and she can share it freely. Thanks for asking. Gma got a lot worse yesterday and last night was very stressful for us. Today is a bit better as she told me to shut up and I knew she was back. Flo


Glad she is a bit better and hopefully now on the mend, sending love. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. This is my last night. Tomorrow back to the north which seems a million miles away. I can guarantee its not as warm at home. THANKYOU to Josephine and mr p for having me and to the rest of you who came to see me. I'm blessed with some wonderful friends.

Jinx I'm hoping you are on the mend.. Sending you healing hugs. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well girls, it's not been a wonderful day!! Spent two hours waiting to have a blood test this morning and she's made a real mess of my arm! The lav in the downstairs cloakroom erupted before the plumber got here so have spent the time since I got home from work ripping up carpets and underlay. Unfortunately, he guy that put this cloakroom in, didn't think to lift the carpet before erecting the partitions, duh!! Therefore, I have been digging horrible wet carpet out of very tight crevices, not fun! Work was ok, I was a bit hyper by the and the boss asked me quite seriously if I had been drinking!! I wish!! Anyway, lots more clean up work to do tomorrow but I'm bushed now so going to watch TVand knit to sooth myself!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry you had such a day, and hope tomorrow is much better. Is it all fixed now?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. This is my last night. Tomorrow back to the north which seems a million miles away. I can guarantee its not as warm at home. THANKYOU to Josephine and mr p for having me and to the rest of you who came to see me. I'm blessed with some wonderful friends.
> 
> Jinx I'm hoping you are on the mend.. Sending you healing hugs. Xx


Found Jinx's email address and have pmed it to you. It;s been lovely having you here xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Hello grandma`s friends. Susan I tried to answer your message and it went off into cyberspace, sorry. Purple has what you requested and she can share it freely. Thanks for asking. Gma got a lot worse yesterday and last night was very stressful for us. Today is a bit better as she told me to shut up and I knew she was back. Flo


So sorry she had a set back yesterday, I hope she will continue to improve now and watch out if she threatens to give you a lamping. Loads of healing vibes and lots of love coming her way. xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Wasn't it a shame we didn't get a picture of all of us, dang!!! Glad you are having a lovely time down there, hope the weather keeps nice for you! xxxx


I thought of the picture too, never mind another time. X. It was not too warm by the sea but lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry she had a set back yesterday, I hope she will continue to improve now and watch out if she threatens to give you a lamping. Loads of healing vibes and lots of love coming her way. xxxxx


Prayers and hugs.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


That looks amazing you are so talented.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have a bum day. Onward and upward tomorrow. Luv and hugs to you xxxx


Me, too, June. Sending many comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> That looks amazing you are so talented.


Thank you, Chris! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Well girls, it's not been a wonderful day!! Spent two hours waiting to have a blood test this morning and she's made a real mess of my arm! The lav in the downstairs cloakroom erupted before the plumber got here so have spent the time since I got home from work ripping up carpets and underlay. Unfortunately, he guy that put this cloakroom in, didn't think to lift the carpet before erecting the partitions, duh!! Therefore, I have been digging horrible wet carpet out of very tight crevices, not fun! Work was ok, I was a bit hyper by the and the boss asked me quite seriously if I had been drinking!! I wish!! Anyway, lots more clean up work to do tomorrow but I'm bushed now so going to watch TVand knit to sooth myself!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So sorry you have had such a bad day. I hope today is 100% better for you


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hello grandma`s friends. Susan I tried to answer your message and it went off into cyberspace, sorry. Purple has what you requested and she can share it freely. Thanks for asking. Gma got a lot worse yesterday and last night was very stressful for us. Today is a bit better as she told me to shut up and I knew she was back. Flo


Flo you are as wonderful as as your grandma has led us to believe. Thank you so much for bringing us news on her, I keep thinking of her and wondering how she is getting on. If you are able, please continue with your updates until your grandma is back and able to do it herself x


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. This is my last night. Tomorrow back to the north which seems a million miles away. I can guarantee its not as warm at home. THANKYOU to Josephine and mr p for having me and to the rest of you who came to see me. I'm blessed with some wonderful friends.
> 
> Jinx I'm hoping you are on the mend.. Sending you healing hugs. Xx


Take care on your journey home, hopefully it will be uneventful


----------



## lifeline

Another early start for me today, really wanting to snuggle back under the covers, but know that it will be so much worse next week, so will persevere


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Hello grandma`s friends. Susan I tried to answer your message and it went off into cyberspace, sorry. Purple has what you requested and she can share it freely. Thanks for asking. Gma got a lot worse yesterday and last night was very stressful for us. Today is a bit better as she told me to shut up and I knew she was back. Flo


Hang in there Flo and give her my love???? give her a massive hug from me too????


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. I'm going home today. I'll miss you all. I'm just finishing packing. I get the train at high noon. Have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Thank you so much, June, and all of you! I am so glad that I 'met' all of you, otherwise I would be sitting here, drinking spritzers, all on my ownsome, and that isn't any way to be ..... or so I have been told!
> Tomorrow after lunch, I am off to Adelaide for a couple of days with DD4, as her eldest is having a lump removed from between her (R) eyebrow and eye, and she has to go to the Women's and Children's Hospital, down there. So I will be entertaining the other 3 dgd's, while DD & dgd4 go to the hospital for the excision, then we will return home on Thursday.
> 
> While I am in that vicinity, I am hoping to get another couple (or more) bottles of Meade, as I have finished the bottles that I got from the 'Mediaeval Fayre', and am now in need of replenishment! The place that makes this delectable drink, makes it in many different flavors, and one that I would really like to try, is Chocolate Chilli flavour, I think it would be great to drink, on a really cold evening! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Have a good time with your family. Hope your GD gets on ok. X


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Well girls, it's not been a wonderful day!! Spent two hours waiting to have a blood test this morning and she's made a real mess of my arm! The lav in the downstairs cloakroom erupted before the plumber got here so have spent the time since I got home from work ripping up carpets and underlay. Unfortunately, he guy that put this cloakroom in, didn't think to lift the carpet before erecting the partitions, duh!! Therefore, I have been digging horrible wet carpet out of very tight crevices, not fun! Work was ok, I was a bit hyper by the and the boss asked me quite seriously if I had been drinking!! I wish!! Anyway, lots more clean up work to do tomorrow but I'm bushed now so going to watch TVand knit to sooth myself!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


What a day, you poor thing. Hope today will be easier for you. That woman sounds a real 'sort' not really a suitable lead person.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Hello grandma`s friends. Susan I tried to answer your message and it went off into cyberspace, sorry. Purple has what you requested and she can share it freely. Thanks for asking.  Gma got a lot worse yesterday and last night was very stressful for us. Today is a bit better as she told me to shut up and I knew she was back. Flo


Sending love & hugs, hope she feels better very soon.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm going home today. I'll miss you all. I'm just finishing packing. I get the train at high noon. Have a great day.


Have a good journey with no delays. It was so good to see you again, I hope I see you again very soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. We've had a lovely time with Susan. I shall miss her being here.
She took us out the lunch yesterday which was very yummy.
Catch you later.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. We've had a lovely time with Susan. I shall miss her being here.
> She took us out the lunch yesterday which was very yummy.
> Catch you later.


Great photos of you enjoying yourselves! I'm just off to our club then going to the cinema with MrB to see momma Mia again. We had a very loud homecoming, the boys had obviously missed us. I'll be back later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm going home today. I'll miss you all. I'm just finishing packing. I get the train at high noon. Have a great day.


Safe journey. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy, dull, dreary Wales, the mountain tops have disappeared in the clouds but it isn't actually raining, yet. Dinner is all ready, I've caught up on here and now have to face the inevitable, yep to the frog pond. Finished the pink cardi yesterday and hate the collar on it, it's too big so will have to re-do it. Made a pair of Ugg boots while I was deciding but it must be done or undone. Have a good day, although I suspect June's won't be wonderful. See you later when I've dried off. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello grandma`s friends. Susan I tried to answer your message and it went off into cyberspace, sorry. Purple has what you requested and she can share it freely. Thanks for asking. Gma got a lot worse yesterday and last night was very stressful for us. Today is a bit better as she told me to shut up and I knew she was back. Flo


Hi Flo, thanks for the update on grandma, sorry you have all had such a worrying time. We are all with her in spirit, willing her to get better, also thinking of you and the family. Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have a bum day. Onward and upward tomorrow. Luv and hugs to you xxxx


Thanks love, getting on top of it now but it's left a lot of tidying up work to do and you know how i hate tidying up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh hell what a terrible day, definitely need a soothing drink. Thinking of you but not using too much imagination. xxxx


Cheers!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. This is my last night. Tomorrow back to the north which seems a million miles away. I can guarantee its not as warm at home. THANKYOU to Josephine and mr p for having me and to the rest of you who came to see me. I'm blessed with some wonderful friends.
> 
> Jinx I'm hoping you are on the mend.. Sending you healing hugs. Xx


Wouldn't have missed it for the world!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Sorry you had such a day, and hope tomorrow is much better. Is it all fixed now?


Well I think so Susan but we're a bit wary of using it now!! There is still tidying up to be done, new flooring to put down etc but I'm getting there. DH isn't much help, he did a bit of kneeling down to try and mop up yesterday and his leg is really painful today so I've told him to leave it to me! Hoping to get out later for a trip into town for a break! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, June. Sending many comforting hugs. xxxooo


Thanks love, wouldn't wish this on anyone!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> So sorry you have had such a bad day. I hope today is 100% better for you


Thanks dear, I certainly hope so too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Another early start for me today, really wanting to snuggle back under the covers, but know that it will be so much worse next week, so will persevere


I admire you, so tempting to stay in bed but not only are you going to be able to cope better next week but you've given yourself longer days to do what you won't be able to do next week, well done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm going home today. I'll miss you all. I'm just finishing packing. I get the train at high noon. Have a great day.


Have a safe and pleasant journey dear, hope it's not too long before we meet again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> What a day, you poor thing. Hope today will be easier for you. That woman sounds a real 'sort' not really a suitable lead person.


Thanks Chris. She's the manager of a charity shop but thinks she's HEO of Harrods, lol! She doesn't bother me much, I think she knows I'm not intimidated by her so she keeps me on her side most of the time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. We've had a lovely time with Susan. I shall miss her being here.
> She took us out the lunch yesterday which was very yummy.
> Catch you later.


Lovely pictures of you girls. Mr P looks ok too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, dull, dreary Wales, the mountain tops have disappeared in the clouds but it isn't actually raining, yet. Dinner is all ready, I've caught up on here and now have to face the inevitable, yep to the frog pond. Finished the pink cardi yesterday and hate the collar on it, it's too big so will have to re-do it. Made a pair of Ugg boots while I was deciding but it must be done or undone. Have a good day, although I suspect June's won't be wonderful. See you later when I've dried off. xx


Hi dear! Sorry you have to frog but we don't do sub-standard work, do we?!! Found I can't do much more in the cloakroom until the carpet outside the door is dry - yes, it flooded that much!! Have a couple of jobs to do and then we are going out to buy a new food mixer, the last one died making custard cake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Or, knit.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, knit.


Love it xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, knit.


Are you on Whatsapp? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Susan is on her way home. Had a lovely time and will miss het. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Are you on Whatsapp? Xx


No, but I saw your earlier comments. I'll check it out after realtor meetings today. We're down to the final two with decision today. Then photos on Friday and official listing on Tuesday after our Labor Day holiday with an Open House on the following weekend. The house is almost completely neutered. Sad!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's cloudy and there is a special weather statement for prolonged heavy rain. I'm glad I live on a little bit of a hill.
Over in England, you go to NT properties on vacation, we go to conservation areas. Mum, sis, me and the new dog Danae went on a 4 mile hike in Seymour conservation area. There is a quarry that is filled with water that the kids jump in, and lots of trails through meadows and forests.


----------



## nitz8catz

On Saturday, DD and I went to the Haliburton Fibre Fling at indigodragonfly's studio. I turned around twice on the way there because DD and I had a big fight in the car. But we got there eventually and had a great time. They didn't have any contests this year, but they did have the pinata. It was stuffed with yarn tails, gummy candys, and stickers. They had a barbeque with burgers, huge sausages and chicken legs. 
I met two ladies from UK. Elaine from Oxfordshire and Fiona from Scotland. Fiona enabled 3 balls of yarn into my bag that I hadn't intended buying.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> No, but I saw your earlier comments. I'll check it out after realtor meetings today. We're down to the final two with decision today. Then photos on Friday and official listing on Tuesday after our Labor Day holiday with an Open House on the following weekend. The house is almost completely neutered. Sad!


I never understood how staging it so that it looks like something from a magazine and not something that is lived in, helps with the sale, but my sister tells me it does. (She and hubby have flipped about 10 houses so far)
I hope your house sells quickly and your new house is completed without any incidents.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Susan is on her way home. Had a lovely time and will miss het. Xxx


I missed her altogether. I know you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Are you on Whatsapp? Xx


Whatsapp shares information with Facebook, so I'll have to check at work, when I'm back at work, to see if it is allowed.
I have a feeling that it won't be.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, knit.


I love that picture.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> I never understood how staging it so that it looks like something from a magazine and not something that is lived in, helps with the sale, but my sister tells me it does. (She and hubby have flipped about 10 houses so far)
> I hope your house sells quickly and your new house is completed without any incidents.


I can see doing that with a flip because it is just a house. But a home where someone has cared for the place for 40 years has a wonderful story to tell.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi dear! Sorry you have to frog but we don't do sub-standard work, do we?!! Found I can't do much more in the cloakroom until the carpet outside the door is dry - yes, it flooded that much!! Have a couple of jobs to do and then we are going out to buy a new food mixer, the last one died making custard cake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Enjoy your mixer shopping. That is the one appliance over here that comes in multiple colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, dull, dreary Wales, the mountain tops have disappeared in the clouds but it isn't actually raining, yet. Dinner is all ready, I've caught up on here and now have to face the inevitable, yep to the frog pond. Finished the pink cardi yesterday and hate the collar on it, it's too big so will have to re-do it. Made a pair of Ugg boots while I was deciding but it must be done or undone. Have a good day, although I suspect June's won't be wonderful. See you later when I've dried off. xx


If you're not happy with it then frog and it can become something else. I hope those clouds burn off and don't rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. We've had a lovely time with Susan. I shall miss her being here.
> She took us out the lunch yesterday which was very yummy.
> Catch you later.


Lovely pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm going home today. I'll miss you all. I'm just finishing packing. I get the train at high noon. Have a great day.


I hope you had a speedy uneventful train ride.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello grandma`s friends. Susan I tried to answer your message and it went off into cyberspace, sorry. Purple has what you requested and she can share it freely. Thanks for asking. Gma got a lot worse yesterday and last night was very stressful for us. Today is a bit better as she told me to shut up and I knew she was back. Flo


Healing <hugs> for a speedy recovery sent.
Thanks again for keeping us updated.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well girls, it's not been a wonderful day!! Spent two hours waiting to have a blood test this morning and she's made a real mess of my arm! The lav in the downstairs cloakroom erupted before the plumber got here so have spent the time since I got home from work ripping up carpets and underlay. Unfortunately, he guy that put this cloakroom in, didn't think to lift the carpet before erecting the partitions, duh!! Therefore, I have been digging horrible wet carpet out of very tight crevices, not fun! Work was ok, I was a bit hyper by the and the boss asked me quite seriously if I had been drinking!! I wish!! Anyway, lots more clean up work to do tomorrow but I'm bushed now so going to watch TVand knit to sooth myself!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So sorry for all the mess. By the time you're finished, you'll have a whole new lavatory, and it'll be done right this time.
I hope your arm is feeling better. Mopping up certainly didn't help.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably as much as anyone else here, on second thoughts at the moment not so much. xx


Where's the fun in being sane?


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I just thought I'd mention it while someone remembered it. It's GS2's 11th birthday on 22nd. Much more important.


Happy anniversary and happy GS2's birthday. Have lots of cake.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That will be happening here also, but when I said this to dh, he answered with "what about the feathered variety"! :sm06: I just gave him a look, that should have given him the answer; but I'm not sure if he was joking, or not! We did have a budgie, mangy years ago, when dd4 & dd5 were still quite young. We saw him WALKING along the white line, so we decided to rescue him! Fortunately he was very easy to catch, so we think that there were some people close by who might have been missing their fledgling budgie, but nobody was out looking, so we took him home. We had him for a few days, then dh had a brain dart, and didn't shut the door as he went outside, then we found out the possible reason, that the little bloke had been in the middle of the road - he was an escape artist ..... possibly a reincarnation of Houdini! :sm06: We didn't even get a chance to return him to the relative safety of our home, as we had gale force winds that day, and by the time our reactions kicked in, he would have been halfway to the town 100 kms down the road from us! I don't like seeing birds shut in a cage all the time, anyway! So the answer to his question of adopting a bird, is a resounding *NO*! :sm23: :sm23:


You could always do what mum does. She puts food out for everyone and sees who comes every day to eat it. At the moment we have a couple of opossums, a neighhour's cat, 3 chipmunks, an assortment of squirrels, hummingbirds, goldfinches and grackles.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's cloudy and there is a special weather statement for prolonged heavy rain. I'm glad I live on a little bit of a hill.
> Over in England, you go to NT properties on vacation, we go to conservation areas. Mum, sis, me and the new dog Danae went on a 4 mile hike in Seymour conservation area. There is a quarry that is filled with water that the kids jump in, and lots of trails through meadows and forests.


Love the tree bark. Dix you jump in the water? Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hopefully, with the help of the army, the fire will be defeated a whole lot quicker! Does the government ever conduct controlled burns, in the region that the fires have covered? I'm not sure that it is done here anymore! I remember that back in my young childhood, there were many instances of controlled burns, and my dad was a volunteer firefighter, and used to be on duty for some of the times that the undergrowth was burned. I only have a faded memory of dad going to one fire,during my childhood ..... but that might not be accurate, but I am reasonably sure, that when there were bushfires happening, they seemed to have a much less devastating effect on the fauna, flora and people and their properties, although the smaller damage to people and properties could be due to the fact that there was far fewer people in the world back then, and they weren't living in the highly wooded areas! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


In my area, they're logging in the provincial parks so there is a lot of waste branches left on the ground. One lightning strike and that all catches fire. The contracts that allow these companies to log, should include cleanup of the waste.
I can remember fighting grass fires when I was a kid, because the train used to set fire to the hay fields on a regular basis. The trains seem to be better now at not causing fires.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Trish, it was very hard, but what made it even harder, was that he is my first fur baby that I have been able to farewell properly, now I have to get accustomed to not have him sleeping between my feet, not only is he not curled up, in my crossed legs throughout most of the day, but I was always aware of him, and his concious state, after we all went to bed! Now I will really need to learn how to get to sleep, through the night, but the first night is always the hardest! xoxoxo


I understand that feeling. I'm dreading the time that Bella-kitty isn't sleeping with me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thank you so much, June, and all of you! I am so glad that I 'met' all of you, otherwise I would be sitting here, drinking spritzers, all on my ownsome, and that isn't any way to be ..... or so I have been told!
> Tomorrow after lunch, I am off to Adelaide for a couple of days with DD4, as her eldest is having a lump removed from between her (R) eyebrow and eye, and she has to go to the Women's and Children's Hospital, down there. So I will be entertaining the other 3 dgd's, while DD & dgd4 go to the hospital for the excision, then we will return home on Thursday.
> 
> While I am in that vicinity, I am hoping to get another couple (or more) bottles of Meade, as I have finished the bottles that I got from the 'Mediaeval Fayre', and am now in need of replenishment! The place that makes this delectable drink, makes it in many different flavors, and one that I would really like to try, is Chocolate Chilli flavour, I think it would be great to drink, on a really cold evening! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I hope the dgd's don't wear you out too much. 
Enjoy your Chocolate Chilli mead. That sounds almost like an Aztec kind of drink.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I'm having a coffee now after taking Michael to school this morning he still is not feeling good!


I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. It's getting really dark outside.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> If you're not happy with it then frog and it can become something else. I hope those clouds burn off and don't rain.


It was only the collar that was awful so spent this morning in the frog pond, climbed out slightly wrinkly after dinner and have re-knitted the collar, much happier now. Yes clouds have gone, mountain tops have reappeared and the sun is out. Sounds as though you've had some lovely days out but noticed on the weather forecast there is a lot of heavy rain heading your way, so enjoy the good weather while you can. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Where's the fun in being sane?


Not sure I know anyone to ask. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> No, but I saw your earlier comments. I'll check it out after realtor meetings today. We're down to the final two with decision today. Then photos on Friday and official listing on Tuesday after our Labor Day holiday with an Open House on the following weekend. The house is almost completely neutered. Sad!


It is sad but that seems to be the way they sell houses these days so be brave!! Will you post the details of your house on here? Some of us might like to buy it, in fact I know a lady near Seattle who may be looking for a house!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's cloudy and there is a special weather statement for prolonged heavy rain. I'm glad I live on a little bit of a hill.
> Over in England, you go to NT properties on vacation, we go to conservation areas. Mum, sis, me and the new dog Danae went on a 4 mile hike in Seymour conservation area. There is a quarry that is filled with water that the kids jump in, and lots of trails through meadows and forests.


Wonderful!! Danae looks good, from what I can see of her!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> On Saturday, DD and I went to the Haliburton Fibre Fling at indigodragonfly's studio. I turned around twice on the way there because DD and I had a big fight in the car. But we got there eventually and had a great time. They didn't have any contests this year, but they did have the pinata. It was stuffed with yarn tails, gummy candys, and stickers. They had a barbeque with burgers, huge sausages and chicken legs.
> I met two ladies from UK. Elaine from Oxfordshire and Fiona from Scotland. Fiona enabled 3 balls of yarn into my bag that I hadn't intended buying.


Sounds like something we would enjoy, shame about the fight, mothers and daughters, eh?!!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I can see doing that with a flip because it is just a house. But a home where someone has cared for the place for 40 years has a wonderful story to tell.


40 years?!!! Oh boy, yes, that must be tough to see 'neutered'!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your mixer shopping. That is the one appliance over here that comes in multiple colours.


It was the cheapest one they had and I got it with points from a loyalty card so it was actually free!!! It's white!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> It is sad but that seems to be the way they sell houses these days so be brave!! Will you post the details of your house on here? Some of us might like to buy it, in fact I know a lady near Seattle who may be looking for a house!!! xxxx


I'd give her a good price too!

Sure, I'll post the details here if you want; although it certainly won't be typical of my home as you would know it had I been so lucky to have you visit us during these past 40 years.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> So sorry for all the mess. By the time you're finished, you'll have a whole new lavatory, and it'll be done right this time.
> I hope your arm is feeling better. Mopping up certainly didn't help.


Thanks for that Nitzy, my arm didn't hurt but massive bruise! Blunt needle?!!!:sm23: You are right about the lav but a lot of work to do before I get there!! :sm16: :sm22: xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy anniversary and happy GS2's birthday. Have lots of cake.


Oh yes, happy anniversary to Saxy and Mr Saxy!! ...and a happy birthday to GS2 from me!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> In my area, they're logging in the provincial parks so there is a lot of waste branches left on the ground. One lightning strike and that all catches fire. The contracts that allow these companies to log, should include cleanup of the waste.
> I can remember fighting grass fires when I was a kid, because the train used to set fire to the hay fields on a regular basis. The trains seem to be better now at not causing fires.


Ooh, you've brought back an ancient memory for me too Nitzy. Our house backed on to a railway embankment when I was a kid and if a spark ignited the bank, there was great excitement! Sometimes it got a bit scary if it looked like it was getting out of hand!!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd give her a good price too!
> 
> Sure, I'll post the details here if you want; although it certainly won't be typical of my home as you would know it had I been so lucky to have you visit us during these past 40 years.


Oh bless you, sending you a big hug for being so sweet and a little melancholy!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, happy anniversary to Saxy and Mr Saxy!! ...and a happy birthday to GS2 from me!!! xxxx


What she said xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xx


Hello! Sorry you're missing everybody but we'll have to have another meet up soon!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's cloudy and there is a special weather statement for prolonged heavy rain. I'm glad I live on a little bit of a hill.
> Over in England, you go to NT properties on vacation, we go to conservation areas. Mum, sis, me and the new dog Danae went on a 4 mile hike in Seymour conservation area. There is a quarry that is filled with water that the kids jump in, and lots of trails through meadows and forests.


Danae looks like a Blue tick Hound that we had along time ago named Bo!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I never understood how staging it so that it looks like something from a magazine and not something that is lived in, helps with the sale, but my sister tells me it does. (She and hubby have flipped about 10 houses so far)
> I hope your house sells quickly and your new house is completed without any incidents.


I would love to flip houses I think it would be fun maybe I will talk DH into it one of these days!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I admire you, so tempting to stay in bed but not only are you going to be able to cope better next week but you've given yourself longer days to do what you won't be able to do next week, well done!! xxxx


I agree with all that, only problem is I went out today and had real trouble keeping my eyes open on the train home :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's cloudy and there is a special weather statement for prolonged heavy rain. I'm glad I live on a little bit of a hill.
> Over in England, you go to NT properties on vacation, we go to conservation areas. Mum, sis, me and the new dog Danae went on a 4 mile hike in Seymour conservation area. There is a quarry that is filled with water that the kids jump in, and lots of trails through meadows and forests.


Nice place, those trees are amazing


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably as much as anyone else here, on second thoughts at the moment not so much. xx


I don't think it helps to be sane.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I know anyone to ask. xx :sm15:


Brilliant come back :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hello grandma`s friends. Susan I tried to answer your message and it went off into cyberspace, sorry. Purple has what you requested and she can share it freely. Thanks for asking. Gma got a lot worse yesterday and last night was very stressful for us. Today is a bit better as she told me to shut up and I knew she was back. Flo


Always a good sign. Go Jinx!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, happy anniversary to Saxy and Mr Saxy!! ...and a happy birthday to GS2 from me!!! xxxx


From me too ????????????????????????


----------



## lifeline

I made it to the town I had hoped to get to last week, it was heaps better. Lots of charity shops, I tried a few things on but didn't actually buy anything. But I bought a tunic in White Stuff with a gift voucher I've been looking at spending for a while AND it was in the sale. Also got cropped linen trousers in the Fat Face sale.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I made it to the town I had hoped to get to last week, it was heaps better. Lots of charity shops, I tried a few things on but didn't actually buy anything. But I bought a tunic in White Stuff with a gift voucher I've been looking at spending for a while AND it was in the sale. Also got cropped linen trousers in the Fat Face sale.


Well done x


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's cloudy and there is a special weather statement for prolonged heavy rain. I'm glad I live on a little bit of a hill.
> Over in England, you go to NT properties on vacation, we go to conservation areas. Mum, sis, me and the new dog Danae went on a 4 mile hike in Seymour conservation area. There is a quarry that is filled with water that the kids jump in, and lots of trails through meadows and forests.


I think that I shall never see	
A poem lovely as a tree.

Beautiful photo Mav. Did you get pictures of the quarry? xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope he is feeling better soon.


Me too, hope he's back to being Michael soon. xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I agree with all that, only problem is I went out today and had real trouble keeping my eyes open on the train home :sm16:


Oh! More coffee for you!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Flo you are as wonderful as as your grandma has led us to believe. Thank you so much for bringing us news on her, I keep thinking of her and wondering how she is getting on. If you are able, please continue with your updates until your grandma is back and able to do it herself x


Sending healing hugs Jinx. xoxox


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Oh! More coffee for you!! Xxxx


Got in and had a large one :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I made it to the town I had hoped to get to last week, it was heaps better. Lots of charity shops, I tried a few things on but didn't actually buy anything. But I bought a tunic in White Stuff with a gift voucher I've been looking at spending for a while AND it was in the sale. Also got cropped linen trousers in the Fat Face sale.


The girl done good!! ????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, dull, dreary Wales, the mountain tops have disappeared in the clouds but it isn't actually raining, yet. Dinner is all ready, I've caught up on here and now have to face the inevitable, yep to the frog pond. Finished the pink cardi yesterday and hate the collar on it, it's too big so will have to re-do it. Made a pair of Ugg boots while I was deciding but it must be done or undone. Have a good day, although I suspect June's won't be wonderful. See you later when I've dried off. xx


Hope you get it the way you like. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, wouldn't wish this on anyone!! xxxx


I know what you mean. There will be light at the other end of the loo tunnel though. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I know what you mean. There will be light at the other end of the loo tunnel though. xoxox


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> On Saturday, DD and I went to the Haliburton Fibre Fling at indigodragonfly's studio. I turned around twice on the way there because DD and I had a big fight in the car. But we got there eventually and had a great time. They didn't have any contests this year, but they did have the pinata. It was stuffed with yarn tails, gummy candys, and stickers. They had a barbeque with burgers, huge sausages and chicken legs.
> I met two ladies from UK. Elaine from Oxfordshire and Fiona from Scotland. Fiona enabled 3 balls of yarn into my bag that I hadn't intended buying.


You should have seen what Mom came back with from the Loom.. I was adding it up in my head and the alert bell went off... she's out of control! She never goes anywhere so can't begrudge her this happiness! 
If it makes you happy do it! xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Whatsapp shares information with Facebook, so I'll have to check at work, when I'm back at work, to see if it is allowed.
> I have a feeling that it won't be.


I am pay as you go with the cell and don't use FB so it probably won't work for me.. sorry.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Where's the fun in being sane?


I don't know.. ask Susan! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> You could always do what mum does. She puts food out for everyone and sees who comes every day to eat it. At the moment we have a couple of opossums, a neighhour's cat, 3 chipmunks, an assortment of squirrels, hummingbirds, goldfinches and grackles.


I left the gate to the raised beds open a few nights ago and 90% of the garden is gone now.... guess who? Tomatoe's, beans, chard, peppers, sunflowers (except the jalapeño's) all gone.
So I started cutting everything that left back and putting it to sleep early. 
For some reason I'm craving steak... xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You should have seen what Mom came back with from the Loom.. I was adding it up in my head and the alert bell went off... she's out of control! She never goes anywhere so can't begrudge her this happiness!
> If it makes you happy do it! xxx


I agree, I tend to get a little out of control in a yarn shop myself and if she doesn't get out much........!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I left the gate to the raised beds open a few nights ago and 90% of the garden is gone now.... guess who? Tomatoe's, beans, chard, peppers, sunflowers (except the jalapeño's) all gone.
> So I started cutting everything that left back and putting it to sleep early.
> For some reason I'm craving steak... xoxox


Oh dear, I'm so sorry but I'm sure the elk enjoyed all of that! You're craving steak? Are we to start knitting little itty bitty clothes for you?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry but I'm sure the elk enjoyed all of that! You're craving steak? Are we to start knitting little itty bitty clothes for you?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Only if I mated with an elk! I want payback that's all.... Good laugh June! xoxox


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Happy anniversary and happy GS2's birthday. Have lots of cake.


Tanks. No cake today. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, happy anniversary to Saxy and Mr Saxy!! ...and a happy birthday to GS2 from me!!! xxxx


Thanks June.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xx


Thanks to you too.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> From me too ????????????????????????


Thanks. Flowers as well!


----------



## Islander

Poor Mr J. the smoke upset him yesterday, and I have to admit it was dense and wafting low. He wanted me to move the truck by the back door so we could throw our things in it if we had to evacuate. I calmed him down by telling him the fire department would let us know if we had to go. New fires in North Vancouver and Zeballos past Campbell River, now so it's probably drifting. Don't worry we are safe, just lacking clean air. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I left the gate to the raised beds open a few nights ago and 90% of the garden is gone now.... guess who? Tomatoe's, beans, chard, peppers, sunflowers (except the jalapeño's) all gone.
> So I started cutting everything that left back and putting it to sleep early.
> For some reason I'm craving steak... xoxox


Elk steak?


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Poor Mr J. the smoke upset him yesterday, and I have to admit it was dense and wafting low. He wanted me to move the truck by the back door so we could throw our things in it if we had to evacuate. I calmed him down by telling him the fire department would let us know if we had to go. New fires in North Vancouver and Zeballos past Campbell River, now so it's probably drifting. Don't worry we are safe, just lacking clean air. xoxoxo


A lack of clean air is not really safe. Stay is with a fan.


----------



## SaxonLady

I was out to lunch with the Vetlettes today, then visited a charity shop and bought a top. Plain but comfy looking (like me!)


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> A lack of clean air is not really safe. Stay is with a fan.


Staying inside, everything shut tight with lots of fans. I was out for less than 2 minutes yesterday and came in with a sore throat. xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Elk steak?


They eat my garden... there has to be an exchange!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I was out to lunch with the Vetlettes today, then visited a charity shop and bought a top. Plain but comfy looking (like me!)


Hope you had a lovely meal with your friends Janet. Have you been to any nice eateries lately? xox


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hope you had a lovely meal with your friends Janet. Have you been to any nice eateries lately? xox


Josephine's!! We all brought something and had an absolutely scrumptious meal.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks. Flowers as well!


Of course, if we can't push the boat out at a time like this, when can we :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Poor Mr J. the smoke upset him yesterday, and I have to admit it was dense and wafting low. He wanted me to move the truck by the back door so we could throw our things in it if we had to evacuate. I calmed him down by telling him the fire department would let us know if we had to go. New fires in North Vancouver and Zeballos past Campbell River, now so it's probably drifting. Don't worry we are safe, just lacking clean air. xoxoxo


Hope you get fresh air soon


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Brilliant come back :sm09:


I have my moments. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I made it to the town I had hoped to get to last week, it was heaps better. Lots of charity shops, I tried a few things on but didn't actually buy anything. But I bought a tunic in White Stuff with a gift voucher I've been looking at spending for a while AND it was in the sale. Also got cropped linen trousers in the Fat Face sale.


Glad you got the right town this time and had some success. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hope you get it the way you like. xoxo


Yes happy with it now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I left the gate to the raised beds open a few nights ago and 90% of the garden is gone now.... guess who? Tomatoe's, beans, chard, peppers, sunflowers (except the jalapeño's) all gone.
> So I started cutting everything that left back and putting it to sleep early.
> For some reason I'm craving steak... xoxox


Oh no, oh well you go have your steak and enjoy. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Only if I mated with an elk! I want payback that's all.... Good laugh June! xoxox


Ah...I get it!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Poor Mr J. the smoke upset him yesterday, and I have to admit it was dense and wafting low. He wanted me to move the truck by the back door so we could throw our things in it if we had to evacuate. I calmed him down by telling him the fire department would let us know if we had to go. New fires in North Vancouver and Zeballos past Campbell River, now so it's probably drifting. Don't worry we are safe, just lacking clean air. xoxoxo


I'm sorry Mr J was upset and seeing the picture, I can understand why! Life is sorely testing you at the moment but I am so glad that I know you to be up to the task!!! Thinking of you! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was out to lunch with the Vetlettes today, then visited a charity shop and bought a top. Plain but comfy looking (like me!)


Was it one to embroider on???!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Josephine's!! We all brought something and had an absolutely scrumptious meal.


Wasn't it just? Better than the Ritz!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wasn't it just? Better than the Ritz!!! xxxx


Not quite as posh but much more fun xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I admire you, so tempting to stay in bed but not only are you going to be able to cope better next week but you've given yourself longer days to do what you won't be able to do next week, well done!! xxxx


I admire her too. I'd be under the covers till 5 minutes before i have to leave and then I'd be 10 minutes late like always.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I would love to flip houses I think it would be fun maybe I will talk DH into it one of these days!


I've always wanted to flip houses to, dh says Heck ???? no.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, Ive dumped my case and got a bowl of ice cream and I'm in bed to watch my tv. It's nice to be home again, but I really did enjoy myself very much. I'm going to catch up with my soaps. Luv u all. 

Do we know how jinx is?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive dumped my case and got a bowl of ice cream and I'm in bed to watch my tv. It's nice to be home again, but I really did enjoy myself very much. I'm going to catch up with my soaps. Luv u all.
> 
> Do we know how jinx is?


You hate to leave good friends but it's probably good to be home . snuggle up, catch up, and sweet dreams to ya.


----------



## linkan

Happy anniversary Mr. & Mrs. Saxy ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive dumped my case and got a bowl of ice cream and I'm in bed to watch my tv. It's nice to be home again, but I really did enjoy myself very much. I'm going to catch up with my soaps. Luv u all.
> 
> Do we know how jinx is?


Glad you're home safely, not heard anything about jinx today. xx


----------



## linkan

Happy 11th birthday tomorrow to our Saxy's GS2????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xx


What they said Janet xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hello! Sorry you're missing everybody but we'll have to have another meet up soon!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you're home safely, not heard anything about jinx today. xx


I think Flo is coming on late at night or early morning depending where you are, except maybe for Judi in Oz


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Only if I mated with an elk! I want payback that's all.... Good laugh June! xoxox


OMG what a picture that portrays. Haha????


----------



## jinx

Hello everyone. Grandma continues to be very ill. Will be able to heal at home. Lilly tells me Ggpa's nickname is Mr. Wonderful. I believe he will get a new nickname this week. Hope he learns to help out, but I, Lilly, and Lilly's father will pick up the slack.
Within half an hour of thinking she might be sick Gma needed to call rescue squad as she could not breath. Doctor told her if she had waited at all it would have had very different results. The pneumonia quickly turned in to septicemia. Thanks for your love and support. I believe Gma will be back online a bit tomorrow. That is if she rests and if I give her a computer. 
Flo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It is sad but that seems to be the way they sell houses these days so be brave!! Will you post the details of your house on here? Some of us might like to buy it, in fact I know a lady near Seattle who may be looking for a house!!! xxxx


We're definitely going to be looking, but plan to stay in the West somewhere. We seriously need to begin going and looking now as we've verbally agreed this afternoon to a negotiated price that we can live with and that is much better than the original offer Sound Transit made last year. Happy dance!!!!! Now the stress will continue with trying to get everything done before we have to move which will probably be around the end of September. Yikes!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It was the cheapest one they had and I got it with points from a loyalty card so it was actually free!!! It's white!!


That's a great deal!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd give her a good price too!
> 
> Sure, I'll post the details here if you want; although it certainly won't be typical of my home as you would know it had I been so lucky to have you visit us during these past 40 years.


 :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that Nitzy, my arm didn't hurt but massive bruise! Blunt needle?!!!:sm23: You are right about the lav but a lot of work to do before I get there!! :sm16: :sm22: xxx


Sorry you're so bruised up. Hope it and the lav heal up quickly!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, happy anniversary to Saxy and Mr Saxy!! ...and a happy birthday to GS2 from me!!! xxxx


A very happy birthday to Saxy's GS2 from me, too, and I hope you and Mr. Saxy have had a great day today, Janet. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I made it to the town I had hoped to get to last week, it was heaps better. Lots of charity shops, I tried a few things on but didn't actually buy anything. But I bought a tunic in White Stuff with a gift voucher I've been looking at spending for a while AND it was in the sale. Also got cropped linen trousers in the Fat Face sale.


Well done! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I left the gate to the raised beds open a few nights ago and 90% of the garden is gone now.... guess who? Tomatoe's, beans, chard, peppers, sunflowers (except the jalapeño's) all gone.
> So I started cutting everything that left back and putting it to sleep early.
> For some reason I'm craving steak... xoxox


Oh, no!!!!! I'm so sorry! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Poor Mr J. the smoke upset him yesterday, and I have to admit it was dense and wafting low. He wanted me to move the truck by the back door so we could throw our things in it if we had to evacuate. I calmed him down by telling him the fire department would let us know if we had to go. New fires in North Vancouver and Zeballos past Campbell River, now so it's probably drifting. Don't worry we are safe, just lacking clean air. xoxoxo


That's what our air looks like, too. Supposed to start improving by tomorrow evening. Can't clear up soon enough! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive dumped my case and got a bowl of ice cream and I'm in bed to watch my tv. It's nice to be home again, but I really did enjoy myself very much. I'm going to catch up with my soaps. Luv u all.
> 
> Do we know how jinx is?


Glad you made it home safely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. Grandma continues to be very ill. Will be able to heal at home. Lilly tells me Ggpa's nickname is Mr. Wonderful. I believe he will get a new nickname this week. Hope he learns to help out, but I, Lilly, and Lilly's father will pick up the slack.
> Within half an hour of thinking she might be sick Gma needed to call rescue squad as she could not breath. Doctor told her if she had waited at all it would have had very different results. The pneumonia quickly turned in to septicemia. Thanks for your love and support. I believe Gma will be back online a bit tomorrow. That is if she rests and if I give her a computer.
> Flo


Thank you for the update, Flo. It's a great relief to hear how she is doing. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. Sending many gentle and healing hugs to her and wishing her a very speedy recovery. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Get lots of rest, Jinx. Thank you, Flo, for letting us know.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. Grandma continues to be very ill. Will be able to heal at home. Lilly tells me Ggpa's nickname is Mr. Wonderful. I believe he will get a new nickname this week. Hope he learns to help out, but I, Lilly, and Lilly's father will pick up the slack.
> Within half an hour of thinking she might be sick Gma needed to call rescue squad as she could not breath. Doctor told her if she had waited at all it would have had very different results. The pneumonia quickly turned in to septicemia. Thanks for your love and support. I believe Gma will be back online a bit tomorrow. That is if she rests and if I give her a computer.
> Flo


Keep on taking good care of her Flo, maybe you can read some messages to her If she's too weak. I was worthless for weeks when i had pneumonia. Plus i was on oxygen. Still am at night. . don't let her overdue it but get her up to.. Laying down too long is not good for pneumonia. 
Im sending tons of love , hugs and hope for a quick recovery. 
Xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. Grandma continues to be very ill. Will be able to heal at home. Lilly tells me Ggpa's nickname is Mr. Wonderful. I believe he will get a new nickname this week. Hope he learns to help out, but I, Lilly, and Lilly's father will pick up the slack.
> Within half an hour of thinking she might be sick Gma needed to call rescue squad as she could not breath. Doctor told her if she had waited at all it would have had very different results. The pneumonia quickly turned in to septicemia. Thanks for your love and support. I believe Gma will be back online a bit tomorrow. That is if she rests and if I give her a computer.
> Flo


Rest up Jinx, let your lovely family help you get back on your feet. Sending love. ❤


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That's what our air looks like, too. Supposed to start improving by tomorrow evening. Can't clear up soon enough! xxxooo


We can only hope! xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> OMG what a picture that portrays. Haha????


Let's not go there, remember you are the sensible one! :sm12: xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> We can only hope! xxx


I know! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Elk steak?


Oh now I get it!!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> They eat my garden... there has to be an exchange!


You will get your garden one way or the other right!


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. Grandma continues to be very ill. Will be able to heal at home. Lilly tells me Ggpa's nickname is Mr. Wonderful. I believe he will get a new nickname this week. Hope he learns to help out, but I, Lilly, and Lilly's father will pick up the slack.
> Within half an hour of thinking she might be sick Gma needed to call rescue squad as she could not breath. Doctor told her if she had waited at all it would have had very different results. The pneumonia quickly turned in to septicemia. Thanks for your love and support. I believe Gma will be back online a bit tomorrow. That is if she rests and if I give her a computer.
> Flo


Flo thank you once again for your update. So glad she didn't wait to call in some help. Now you look after yourself so that you can look after your grandma. Thinking of you all


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> We're definitely going to be looking, but plan to stay in the West somewhere. We seriously need to begin going and looking now as we've verbally agreed this afternoon to a negotiated price that we can live with and that is much better than the original offer Sound Transit made last year. Happy dance!!!!! Now the stress will continue with trying to get everything done before we have to move which will probably be around the end of September. Yikes!!!! xxxooo


Pam I am so relieved for you, but hope you get that verbal negotiation made in to a written one soon. You'll be glad you made that start with the clearing, but... you can do this


----------



## lifeline

Another early start, the temptation to snuggle back under was very high today. Today's plan is a trip into town for John Lewis, I have a voucher, then meet up with DH for lunch. But washing and ironing awaits first...


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Pam I am so relieved for you, but hope you get that verbal negotiation made in to a written one soon. You'll be glad you made that start with the clearing, but... you can do this


Once it's moving, it will go very quickly. I'm happy you are getting a better deal. Good luck in the house hunt.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. Grandma continues to be very ill. Will be able to heal at home. Lilly tells me Ggpa's nickname is Mr. Wonderful. I believe he will get a new nickname this week. Hope he learns to help out, but I, Lilly, and Lilly's father will pick up the slack.
> Within half an hour of thinking she might be sick Gma needed to call rescue squad as she could not breath. Doctor told her if she had waited at all it would have had very different results. The pneumonia quickly turned in to septicemia. Thanks for your love and support. I believe Gma will be back online a bit tomorrow. That is if she rests and if I give her a computer.
> Flo


So pleased she is coming home, make sure she gets plenty of rest and would love to see her back when she is up to it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We're definitely going to be looking, but plan to stay in the West somewhere. We seriously need to begin going and looking now as we've verbally agreed this afternoon to a negotiated price that we can live with and that is much better than the original offer Sound Transit made last year. Happy dance!!!!! Now the stress will continue with trying to get everything done before we have to move which will probably be around the end of September. Yikes!!!! xxxooo


At least you now know how much you have to play with and a date, good luck house-hunting wish we were in that position. Have you decided yet roughly where you would like to go? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, DH has just announced it it going to rain later so has gone out to start cutting the lawns, I've just sat down from my kitchen duties so will leave him to it, the grass is too wet really so he will have problems with the mower clogging up, his problem not mine. Started on my blanket last night, here is the pink cardi minus buttons again as I'll have to wait until Friday to get them. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. 

Thank you Flo for keeping us updated about Jinx. I am sure h will improve once she is home, you are a wonderful family. Sending her loads of healing hugs and love.

Pam good news on the offer, hope the written one follows very quickly and you can start your house hunt.

DD and LM1 are taking me to see Mama Mia this afternoon, it will be nice to have some girlie time with them.

Off to do a bit of laundry and make up the bed in the guest ready for any visitors.

Catch you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. Grandma continues to be very ill. Will be able to heal at home. Lilly tells me Ggpa's nickname is Mr. Wonderful. I believe he will get a new nickname this week. Hope he learns to help out, but I, Lilly, and Lilly's father will pick up the slack.
> Within half an hour of thinking she might be sick Gma needed to call rescue squad as she could not breath. Doctor told her if she had waited at all it would have had very different results. The pneumonia quickly turned in to septicemia. Thanks for your love and support. I believe Gma will be back online a bit tomorrow. That is if she rests and if I give her a computer.
> Flo


So glad she is coming home, that will certainly aid her healing! More hugs for you all from us and lots of love, still in our thoughts!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We're definitely going to be looking, but plan to stay in the West somewhere. We seriously need to begin going and looking now as we've verbally agreed this afternoon to a negotiated price that we can live with and that is much better than the original offer Sound Transit made last year. Happy dance!!!!! Now the stress will continue with trying to get everything done before we have to move which will probably be around the end of September. Yikes!!!! xxxooo


Yippeeeee!! So happy this has finally come to a good conclusion for you sweetie, so wish I could come and help out but with you in spirit, always!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you're so bruised up. Hope it and the lav heal up quickly!!! xxxooo


Thanks dear, we're getting there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, DH has just announced it it going to rain later so has gone out to start cutting the lawns, I've just sat down from my kitchen duties so will leave him to it, the grass is too wet really so he will have problems with the mower clogging up, his problem not mine. Started on my blanket last night, here is the pink cardi minus buttons again as I'll have to wait until Friday to get them. Have a good day. xx


That's beautiful Jackie, nice job!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, we're getting there!!! xxxx


How's your clearing up going? Does that mean you need to re-decorate again or is it just the floor? I should take a break today and escape for a while, you can start again tomorrow with renewed vigour. One thing, it is bound to be a better day than the last two. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's beautiful Jackie, nice job!! xxxx


Thank you, not sure how I'm going to do the buttons, there are no button holes, you are supposed to crochet loops to go over the buttons, can't crochet so will have to improvise, where there's a way ...... xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> How's your clearing up going? Does that mean you need to re-decorate again or is it just the floor? I should take a break today and escape for a while, you can start again tomorrow with renewed vigour. One thing, it is bound to be a better day than the last two. xxxx


Well, I've used the old carpet, that has tried out but is still pretty disgusting, as a pattern for some vinyl left over from the bathroom. Will take the opportunity to paint the woodwork again, hate that job, and maybe put another coat of paint on the walls. It's tiny so won't take too long!!!

I'm out tomorrow, Friday and Saturday so have to set to with some vigour today!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


Hello sweetheart, so good to see you back here and so sorry you've had such a rough few days!! Really hope you get fully fit very soon and that your 'nurses' aren't too tough on you!! Lots of love and healing hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


Welcome home, hope you're feeling a bit better now. Just you take it easy until you 100%. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


So glad to see you! Get better quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Pam I am so relieved for you, but hope you get that verbal negotiation made in to a written one soon. You'll be glad you made that start with the clearing, but... you can do this


Thank you, Rebecca. Have been plugging away at the packing. Still lots to do, but have made a really good start. My biggest worry is all the stuff Mr. Ric has and getting it all squared away. It will all happen, but could be a bit stressful in the process! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Once it's moving, it will go very quickly. I'm happy you are getting a better deal. Good luck in the house hunt.


Thank you, Jeanette! The time is going to fly by, so will try not to waste much of it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you now know how much you have to play with and a date, good luck house-hunting wish we were in that position. Have you decided yet roughly where you would like to go? xx


Thank you, Jacky! Still need to get the rental house sold. Another stress to deal with. We're looking at southwest Idaho and the mountains of Northern Arizona. Will need to visit both and see what we find and like there. We've spent a lot of time on Zillow looking, but now need to go check them out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, DH has just announced it it going to rain later so has gone out to start cutting the lawns, I've just sat down from my kitchen duties so will leave him to it, the grass is too wet really so he will have problems with the mower clogging up, his problem not mine. Started on my blanket last night, here is the pink cardi minus buttons again as I'll have to wait until Friday to get them. Have a good day. xx


It's a lovely little cardigan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey.
> 
> Thank you Flo for keeping us updated about Jinx. I am sure h will improve once she is home, you are a wonderful family. Sending her loads of healing hugs and love.
> 
> Pam good news on the offer, hope the written one follows very quickly and you can start your house hunt.
> 
> DD and LM1 are taking me to see Mama Mia this afternoon, it will be nice to have some girlie time with them.
> 
> Off to do a bit of laundry and make up the bed in the guest ready for any visitors.
> 
> Catch you later. xx


Thank you, Josephine. Sounds like a fun afternoon you have. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yippeeeee!! So happy this has finally come to a good conclusion for you sweetie, so wish I could come and help out but with you in spirit, always!! xxxxxxxx


Thank you, June!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


Good morning. Good to see you here. I hope you are on the mend. Sending many more gentle and healing hugs and much love!!! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, DH has just announced it it going to rain later so has gone out to start cutting the lawns, I've just sat down from my kitchen duties so will leave him to it, the grass is too wet really so he will have problems with the mower clogging up, his problem not mine. Started on my blanket last night, here is the pink cardi minus buttons again as I'll have to wait until Friday to get them. Have a good day. xx


Adorable????


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, DH has just announced it it going to rain later so has gone out to start cutting the lawns, I've just sat down from my kitchen duties so will leave him to it, the grass is too wet really so he will have problems with the mower clogging up, his problem not mine. Started on my blanket last night, here is the pink cardi minus buttons again as I'll have to wait until Friday to get them. Have a good day. xx


Lovely work, as always Jacky


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


Welcome home you darling lady ???? so glad to see you back and well on the road to recovery.xoxox


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


How lovely to see you, don't over do it now. Flo is marvelous


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Adorable????


Thank you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Lovely work, as always Jacky


Thank you, flattery will get you anywhere. xx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I've had someone cleaning my yard today and he's coming back tomorrow. He's doing it quite well as I know it's hard work. What have you all been up to apart from washing yellow towels. Haha Rebecca you are so funny. Love ya

Do we know how jinx is?


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. Grandma continues to be very ill. Will be able to heal at home. Lilly tells me Ggpa's nickname is Mr. Wonderful. I believe he will get a new nickname this week. Hope he learns to help out, but I, Lilly, and Lilly's father will pick up the slack.
> Within half an hour of thinking she might be sick Gma needed to call rescue squad as she could not breath. Doctor told her if she had waited at all it would have had very different results. The pneumonia quickly turned in to septicemia. Thanks for your love and support. I believe Gma will be back online a bit tomorrow. That is if she rests and if I give her a computer.
> Flo


Flo...please tell grandma that she MUST do as you tell her because we want her back with her knitting sisters. She means so very much to us. DO AS YOU ARE TOLD JINX.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had someone cleaning my yard today and he's coming back tomorrow. He's doing it quite well as I know it's hard work. What have you all been up to apart from washing yellow towels. Haha Rebecca you are so funny. Love ya
> 
> Do we know how jinx is?


Haven't been up to much today, just knitting but had a phone call this afternoon and have another viewer on Sunday so will be ironing, hoovering and dusting over the next few days. Hey ho, here we go again. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely lunch with my girls and then went to see Mamma Mia we were joining in with the songs. Loved the film which was different from the first one.

Jinx lovely to see you here, hope you get better quickly with your lovely family around you. Lots of love and healing hugs. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


HELLO TO MY JINX...... It's so nice to have you home. Don't overdo it. A sentence a day will do. Don't tire yourself out. Love youx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've had someone cleaning my yard today and he's coming back tomorrow. He's doing it quite well as I know it's hard work. What have you all been up to apart from washing yellow towels. Haha Rebecca you are so funny. Love ya
> 
> Do we know how jinx is?


 :sm09: I've taken June's advice and ordered some colour run stuff off Amazon. There were two brands so I looked at the reviews and went with the one where they said they had successfully got rid of yellow from dusters :sm24: I put my towels in to wash with brand new dusters... what was I thinking? It must be this getting up early business going to my head.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Haven't been up to much today, just knitting but had a phone call this afternoon and have another viewer on Sunday so will be ironing, hoovering and dusting over the next few days. Hey ho, here we go again. xx


Stay positive love, this could be the one you've been waiting for!! Lotsa luck!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> :sm09: I've taken June's advice and ordered some colour run stuff off Amazon. There were two brands so I looked at the reviews and went with the one where they said they had successfully got rid of yellow from dusters :sm24: I put my towels in to wash with brand new dusters... what was I thinking? It must be this getting up early business going to my head.


Well, in my case it must be old-age!! I put a tie dye dress in the wash as I thought it had been washed before and that is what turned all my lovely white undies blue! The label on the dress quite clearly says "always wash separately"!!! Blamed DH, as you do but it was my fault!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Haven't been up to much today, just knitting but had a phone call this afternoon and have another viewer on Sunday so will be ironing, hoovering and dusting over the next few days. Hey ho, here we go again. xx


Fingers crossed! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, in my case it must be old-age!! I put a tie dye dress in the wash as I thought it had been washed before and that is what turned all my lovely white undies blue! The label on the dress quite clearly says "always wash separately"!!! Blamed DH, as you do but it was my fault!! xxxx


Oops! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Well, in my case it must be old-age!! I put a tie dye dress in the wash as I thought it had been washed before and that is what turned all my lovely white undies blue! The label on the dress quite clearly says "always wash separately"!!! Blamed DH, as you do but it was my fault!! xxxx


Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Stay positive love, this could be the one you've been waiting for!! Lotsa luck!! xxxx


Well he hasn't got anything to sell which is an improvement. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


 :sm09: :sm10: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


Do you have a new nickname as the Red Flasher?


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


That made me think of the song "lady in red" and it's always nice to see something cheery in a hospital isn't it now.... I'll take those panties over a bare bum anyday! 
Go slow now dear Jinx, glad you're here with us again. xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Lovely work, as always Jacky


And so productive. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Stay positive love, this could be the one you've been waiting for!! Lotsa luck!! xxxx


I second that... when it does go, boy are we going to celebrate! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> And so productive. xoxo


Sort of shows what a boring life I have though. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I second that... when it does go, boy are we going to celebrate! xxx


You and me both. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Rebecca. Have been plugging away at the packing. Still lots to do, but have made a really good start. My biggest worry is all the stuff Mr. Ric has and getting it all squared away. It will all happen, but could be a bit stressful in the process! xxxooo


Do you mean tools... not the easiest thing to pack. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Sort of shows what a boring life I have though. xx :sm16:


Would you like some of my excitement? I will share because I like you so much.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky! Still need to get the rental house sold. Another stress to deal with. We're looking at southwest Idaho and the mountains of Northern Arizona. Will need to visit both and see what we find and like there. We've spent a lot of time on Zillow looking, but now need to go check them out. xxxooo


What made you choose these places... so different than Seattle!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Would you like some of my excitement? I will share because I like you so much.


I would take some of it if I could, but hopefully you are over the worst now and will be back soon as my early morning companion when everyone else is still abed. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sort of shows what a boring life I have though. xx :sm16:


Well it could go the other way and not be productive... but your time is coming darling. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Do you mean tools... not the easiest thing to pack. xoxoxo


Many, many tools and not just small items! Plus he's working on several vehicle projects that are nowhere near being finished! :sm12: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You and me both. xx :sm24: :sm24:


I can picture it now! :sm02: :sm23: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> What made you choose these places... so different than Seattle!


Mostly airparks or something near an airport where he could rent a hangar. And we're hoping to get away from some of the high property taxes in this area and we're really sick of the months on end of rain that we can get. It can get pretty depressing at times. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Well it could go the other way and not be productive... but your time is coming darling. xoxox


As long as I live long enough. xx :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Many, many tools and not just small items! Plus he's working on several vehicle projects that are nowhere near being finished! :sm12: xxxooo


I can relate... still have to deal with my Dad's as well but without Mr. J's assistance now. Hang in there Pam! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Mostly airparks or something near an airport where he could rent a hangar. And we're hoping to get away from some of the high property taxes in this area and we're really sick of the months on end of rain that we can get. It can get pretty depressing at times. :sm01: xxxooo


I can equate with that, that's partly why we are trying the other side of the country as well as being in easier reach of the others. xx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Mostly airparks or something near an airport where he could rent a hangar. And we're hoping to get away from some of the high property taxes in this area and we're really sick of the months on end of rain that we can get. It can get pretty depressing at times. :sm01: xxxooo


Those sound like good reasons, hope you are blessed with something perfect for you both. But you will be further away from me now. :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I can relate... still have to deal with my Dad's as well but without Mr. J's assistance now. Hang in there Pam! xoxo


Thanks, Trish! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I can equate with that, that's partly why we are trying the other side of the country as well as being in easier reach of the others. xx


I completely understand! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Off to start dinner now... scratching head? See you later sisters! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Off to start dinner now... scratching head? See you later sisters! xoxo


Is that a recipe? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Those sound like good reasons, hope you are blessed with something perfect for you both. But you will be further away from me now. :sm03:


I know. :sm03: I'm trying to work on him for something around Sequim where the weather is more moderate and taxes aren't so high. Plus, could catch a ferry to Vancouver Island from Port Angeles which isn't very far from Sequim. We'll see how far I get with that concept. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that a recipe? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Mostly airparks or something near an airport where he could rent a hangar. And we're hoping to get away from some of the high property taxes in this area and we're really sick of the months on end of rain that we can get. It can get pretty depressing at times. :sm01: xxxooo


I'm about a mile from Chicago Executive airport (aka Palwaukee airport)! It's for sale! But the property taxes are one of the reasons we're headed out of here.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm about a mile from Chicago Executive airport (aka Palwaukee airport)! It's for sale! But the property taxes are one of the reasons we're headed out of here.


 :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that a recipe? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


yes, could be.... a recipe for disaster! Still scratching head, think it's going to be Shipwreck out of the freezer. xx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I know. :sm03: I'm trying to work on him for something around Sequim where the weather is more moderate and taxes aren't so high. Plus, could catch a ferry to Vancouver Island from Port Angeles which isn't very far from Sequim. We'll see how far I get with that concept. :sm02: xxxooo


That's where you have to go... they have Elk! :sm17: I will speak for Mav, I know she would like it too! 
Now that's just a hop skip and jump away. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Staying inside, everything shut tight with lots of fans. I was out for less than 2 minutes yesterday and came in with a sore throat. xxx


Is this unusual for your area or is it a regular occurrence? Please keep safe c


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


So pleased to see you on here. Hope you will soon be feeling much better. Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Is this unusual for your area or is it a regular occurrence? Please keep safe c


The last 2 yrs have been progressively worse Chris. The Premier has said it's going to become expected. Wildfires were rare and I have been here all my life. Grateful to all the firefighters but on todays news it has been said the Federal government is not doing enough. It is a state of emergency right now and I'm not holding my breath September will be better. This is going to have an effect with the Insurance companies for sure. We're ok in this area at the moment it's just hard to breath. xoxo


----------



## Islander

How are you Chris, still doing things with your grands! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> That's where you have to go... they have Elk! :sm17: I will speak for Mav, I know she would like it too!
> Now that's just a hop skip and jump away. xxx


It would be great but unfortunately I don't think it's very likely. :sm03: Darn!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, not sure how I'm going to do the buttons, there are no button holes, you are supposed to crochet loops to go over the buttons, can't crochet so will have to improvise, where there's a way ...... xxxx


What about an I-cord?


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


So glad your home love and hugs!


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> How are you Chris, still doing things with your grands! xoxo


2 are still staying with us, I think that's about 10 weeks now. I'm away next week for 3 weeks, my DH hope they have gone home by then, but W I'll believe it when we see it. Took the boys to Greenwich Park today. Poor little Felix fell asleep on the way. He woke up when we left the park. He looked very surprised & confused! He's with us tomorrow as his bro is off to a party& his mum is going too.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> It would be great but unfortunately I don't think it's very likely. :sm03: Darn!! xxxooo


The Elk scared you away, didn't they.... Where ever you go will be fine with me as long as you are happy!
xoxox


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> 2 are still staying with us, I think that's about 10 weeks now. I'm away next week for 3 weeks, my DH hope they have gone home by then, but W I'll believe it when we see it. Took the boys to Greenwich Park today. Poor little Felix fell asleep on the way. He woke up when we left the park. He looked very surprised & confused! He's with us tomorrow as his bro is off to a party& his mum is going too.


Oh, he sounds worn out.. will he bounce back when you look after him tomorrow! Quiet time for you both would be nice. Hoping everything works out for all. xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

I just put in a message to Trish that I was going away. Well I am going to hospital for 3 weeks. I do get to co e home at the weekends. I am going on a Pain Management course, just hope it helps me. I will be staying in a little flat with 3 other people on the course, hope we get on. The hospital is on Westminister Bridge opposite the Houses of Parliament. Hopefully I will be able to get out & look like a tourist, I will probably be so tired I will not go out. Anyway it’s past my bedtime. Night night everyone. Xxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> What about an I-cord?


Hi Lisa, having a good summer? xxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> I just put in a message to Trish that I was going away. Well I am going to hospital for 3 weeks. I do get to co e home at the weekends. I am going on a Pain Management course, just hope it helps me. I will be staying in a little flat with 3 other people on the course, hope we get on. The hospital is on Westminister Bridge opposite the Houses of Parliament. Hopefully I will be able to get out & look like a tourist, I will probably be so tired I will not go out. Anyway it's past my bedtime. Night night everyone. Xxx


Sending you good wishes for success. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> The Elk scared you away, didn't they.... Where ever you go will be fine with me as long as you are happy!
> xoxox


Ha ha!!! Thanks! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I just put in a message to Trish that I was going away. Well I am going to hospital for 3 weeks. I do get to co e home at the weekends. I am going on a Pain Management course, just hope it helps me. I will be staying in a little flat with 3 other people on the course, hope we get on. The hospital is on Westminister Bridge opposite the Houses of Parliament. Hopefully I will be able to get out & look like a tourist, I will probably be so tired I will not go out. Anyway it's past my bedtime. Night night everyone. Xxx


I sincerely hope that the Pain Management course helps you. I can't imagine living with the pain that you endure constantly. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I sincerely hope that the Pain Management course helps you. I can't imagine living with the pain that you endure constantly. xxxooo


Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:46 pm EDT and 16'C (61'F). We had the coldest day today since June. It was another gray day. Between yesterday and today we had over 30 mm of rain. I had to empty the sailboats on my whirlygig. It was the perfect day for knitting and spinning.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I just put in a message to Trish that I was going away. Well I am going to hospital for 3 weeks. I do get to co e home at the weekends. I am going on a Pain Management course, just hope it helps me. I will be staying in a little flat with 3 other people on the course, hope we get on. The hospital is on Westminister Bridge opposite the Houses of Parliament. Hopefully I will be able to get out & look like a tourist, I will probably be so tired I will not go out. Anyway it's past my bedtime. Night night everyone. Xxx


I hope this course works for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The last 2 yrs have been progressively worse Chris. The Premier has said it's going to become expected. Wildfires were rare and I have been here all my life. Grateful to all the firefighters but on todays news it has been said the Federal government is not doing enough. It is a state of emergency right now and I'm not holding my breath September will be better. This is going to have an effect with the Insurance companies for sure. We're ok in this area at the moment it's just hard to breath. xoxo


The WeatherNetwork was saying that the wind was going to change direction and blow the smoke inland. I hope that will be better for you. I'd send you some of our rain if I could.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That's where you have to go... they have Elk! :sm17: I will speak for Mav, I know she would like it too!
> Now that's just a hop skip and jump away. xxx


I just checked out Sequim's website. They do have some pretty pictures. It looks like a nice place to live. And elk are a bonus. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm about a mile from Chicago Executive airport (aka Palwaukee airport)! It's for sale! But the property taxes are one of the reasons we're headed out of here.


That's the reason why I have to move when I retire. The property taxes are too high. And the public transit only goes to the next town.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Mostly airparks or something near an airport where he could rent a hangar. And we're hoping to get away from some of the high property taxes in this area and we're really sick of the months on end of rain that we can get. It can get pretty depressing at times. :sm01: xxxooo


Not as bad as months of gray skies and snow so high that you don't have anywhere to throw it. Or ice, where you're afraid of slipping.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Many, many tools and not just small items! Plus he's working on several vehicle projects that are nowhere near being finished! :sm12: xxxooo


Can everything fit into his existing hangar? If he could get it all in there, you would have more time to figure out where it needs to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Would you like some of my excitement? I will share because I like you so much.


I think I got a taste of your excitement with mum not that long ago. But if it would help you, then yes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> That made me think of the song "lady in red" and it's always nice to see something cheery in a hospital isn't it now.... I'll take those panties over a bare bum anyday!
> Go slow now dear Jinx, glad you're here with us again. xoxox


I was happy anytime I was allowed to wear undies in hospital. Those gowns are next to useless, and one size does NOT fit all.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he hasn't got anything to sell which is an improvement. xxxx


I hope this one works out.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


When I took mum's clothes to the hospital, I forgot her shoes. Don't know what I was thinking. Maybe that she was going to walk around in her socks??


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Not as bad as months of gray skies and snow so high that you don't have anywhere to throw it. Or ice, where you're afraid of slipping.


I completely agree! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Can everything fit into his existing hangar? If he could get it all in there, you would have more time to figure out where it needs to go.


No, it won't, but good idea if it could. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely lunch with my girls and then went to see Mamma Mia we were joining in with the songs. Loved the film which was different from the first one.
> 
> Jinx lovely to see you here, hope you get better quickly with your lovely family around you. Lots of love and healing hugs. Xxx


I'm going to have to see that movie some time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky! Still need to get the rental house sold. Another stress to deal with. We're looking at southwest Idaho and the mountains of Northern Arizona. Will need to visit both and see what we find and like there. We've spent a lot of time on Zillow looking, but now need to go check them out. xxxooo


A lot of Canadians winter in Arizona. You'll have good company :sm01: 
I hope the rental house sells quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


Take it easy and get to 100% quickly. I'm glad to see you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, I've used the old carpet, that has tried out but is still pretty disgusting, as a pattern for some vinyl left over from the bathroom. Will take the opportunity to paint the woodwork again, hate that job, and maybe put another coat of paint on the walls. It's tiny so won't take too long!!!
> 
> I'm out tomorrow, Friday and Saturday so have to set to with some vigour today!! xxxx


It sounds like you'll have it all back to right soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, not sure how I'm going to do the buttons, there are no button holes, you are supposed to crochet loops to go over the buttons, can't crochet so will have to improvise, where there's a way ...... xxxx


How about sewing on hooks or catches. I've seen some over here that are leather and metal.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, DH has just announced it it going to rain later so has gone out to start cutting the lawns, I've just sat down from my kitchen duties so will leave him to it, the grass is too wet really so he will have problems with the mower clogging up, his problem not mine. Started on my blanket last night, here is the pink cardi minus buttons again as I'll have to wait until Friday to get them. Have a good day. xx


That's pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> A lot of Canadians winter in Arizona. You'll have good company :sm01:
> I hope the rental house sells quickly.


Thanks, Mav. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Ladies, we're over the 350 page mark again. I'll set up a new thread tomorrow night if that's all right with everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Ladies, we're over the 350 page mark again. I'll set up a new thread tomorrow night if that's all right with everyone.


Works for me. Thank you for taking such good care of us! :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Works for me. Thank you for taking such good care of us! :sm23: xxxooo


Hopefully I put it in the same place and not in Main!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Good night all.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully I put it in the same place and not in Main!


 :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Mj,
> I know exactly the pain you are feeling.
> It's horrid , it is like losing a child because we make them like our child. We pour our love and affection into them. My heart aches for your pain.
> I lost four in such a short time it feels like that we too decided never again.
> Then our kids got dogs... As you can expect we love them too and usually they sleep with us. If the kidsever move out it will be just as hard to see them go.
> I'm sending you whispers of comfort and gentle hugs . xoxo love you.????


Thank you CD, our little man is happy now, and pain free, and no more anxiety about what is in is path. Mint was a bit confused about wheer her little mate was, she looked for him, for a little while, hopefully she has settled down, about this now also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Here's another shawl I just finished. It's a pattern on Ravelry called Maytham Shawl by Helen Stewart. It's part of her Shawl Society III group. This is the first one. I'm behind as I haven't even begun the other two that are available with another coming out soon. Oh, well, thank goodness it's not a race! :sm02: xxxooo


This is a beautiful shawl, I have just begun a blanket for one of the gdg's, I am knitting it in strips, consisting of sampler squares of patterns, from my stitch encyclopaedia; so I shouldnt get bored while I am making it!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. I'll definitely let you know when I get it. Would it work on my tablet? xxxooo


It should work on your tablet! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


You should have just flaunted those bright red undies! LoL when I'm in the hospital sick all modesty goes out the window.. And i ride commando LOL????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> This is a beautiful shawl, I have just begun a blanket for one of the gdg's, I am knitting it in strips, consisting of sampler squares of patterns, from my stitch encyclopaedia; so I shouldnt get bored while I am making it!


Thank you, Judi. :sm02: That will be a wonderful blanket you're making for you dgd. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from drizzly Surrey, glad I did the washing yesterday. Went to bed last night singing all the Mamma Mia songs. I also started knitting a lacy cowl for DD. Only 31 sts cast on, but it took me all evening to do 5 rows (with lots of tinking) and provisional cast on. Any way I think I've got the hang of it, it's ages since I did any lacy knitting, but I think it will look good.

Yesterday LM brought over her silk painting for me to mount and frame. I'll ask her if I can put a photo of it on here.

Jinx, hope each day now you will feel better, just take it real easy. Sending you a million hugs and healing vibes. xxxx

Just to confuse you we are shopping and fish and chipping today (I know it's Thursday) but was at the cinema yesterday.

The sky is brightening and the sun is trying to come out. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I just put in a message to Trish that I was going away. Well I am going to hospital for 3 weeks. I do get to co e home at the weekends. I am going on a Pain Management course, just hope it helps me. I will be staying in a little flat with 3 other people on the course, hope we get on. The hospital is on Westminister Bridge opposite the Houses of Parliament. Hopefully I will be able to get out & look like a tourist, I will probably be so tired I will not go out. Anyway it's past my bedtime. Night night everyone. Xxx


Good luck on your pain management course hope they can sort you out or at least give you some relief.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. I'm a bit late this morning but have done all the ironing so that's out the way. Think DH had worn every leisure shirt he owns the amount I had to iron. Just the house to do but think that can wait until Saturday. Will get dinner later and that will be me done for the day. Knitting here I come. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Picked up a couple of beans at West Green last Friday, planted them when we got home and here they are now..


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Picked up a couple of beans at West Green last Friday, planted them when we got home and here they are now..


Shall we call you Jack?


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Shall we call you Jack?


That's me. xx :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> That's me. xx :sm23:


Plus a "Y".


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Plus a "Y".


I answer to any variations. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I answer to any variations. xx


But, do you have a beanstalk?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Picked up a couple of beans at West Green last Friday, planted them when we got home and here they are now..


They're coming along well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> But, do you have a beanstalk?


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> But, do you have a beanstalk?


I've got some very tall weeds, do they count? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got some very tall weeds, do they count? xx :sm09: :sm09:


Okay by me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> They're coming along well! xxxooo


Not sure what beans tbey are, white with purple streaks. X


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure what beans tbey are, white with purple streaks. X


Well, of course they would have purple coloring! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Well, of course they would have purple coloring! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


That's what drew me to them xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That's what drew me to them xx


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

I've completed the hat that I started at Purple's and then restarted at home. There's 46g left which would make another smaller hat


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I've completed the hat that I started at Purple's and then restarted at home. There's 46g left which would make another smaller hat


Great hat! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Great hat! :sm24: xxxooo


I agree.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Picked up a couple of beans at West Green last Friday, planted them when we got home and here they are now..


Good morning Josephine, I was thinking of planting some more beans since the Elk absconded with ours. Didn't know if there would be enough time to see fruits of my labour (55 days) Might get lucky...
Enjoy your fish and chips! Hugs xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:



> Good belated morning from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. I'm a bit late this morning but have done all the ironing so that's out the way. Think DH had worn every leisure shirt he owns the amount I had to iron. Just the house to do but think that can wait until Saturday. Will get dinner later and that will be me done for the day. Knitting here I come. xx


Mines a tee shirt guy and all his long sleeved shirts come out of the dryer just fine. I haven't touched an iron in years! What's on the needles now? xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I've completed the hat that I started at Purple's and then restarted at home. There's 46g left which would make another smaller hat


Love the colours. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


Well, if you've got it, flaunt it!!! How are you feeling now? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Would you like some of my excitement? I will share because I like you so much.


Your generosity knows no bounds!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Mines a tee shirt guy and all his long sleeved shirts come out of the dryer just fine. I haven't touched an iron in years! What's on the needles now? xox


I don't have a drier so most things need ironing, hate doing it but feel very virtuous after.???? Now doing my baby blanket, done about 7" so far. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx wrote:
Would you like some of my excitement? I will share because I like you so much.



London Girl said:


> Your generosity knows no bounds!! xx


I'll even wear red undies in solidarity!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, if you've got it, flaunt it!!! How are you feeling now? xxxx


Hi there stranger. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Many, many tools and not just small items! Plus he's working on several vehicle projects that are nowhere near being finished! :sm12: xxxooo


Hmmm, has transporting these items been sorted yet?........No, I thought not!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Those sound like good reasons, hope you are blessed with something perfect for you both. But you will be further away from me now. :sm03:


Only in miles! xxxx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I've completed the hat that I started at Purple's and then restarted at home. There's 46g left which would make another smaller hat


Lovely coloured yarn, your stitches are so even! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Only in miles! xxxx


That's true, I always "feel" like you all are close by. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I just put in a message to Trish that I was going away. Well I am going to hospital for 3 weeks. I do get to co e home at the weekends. I am going on a Pain Management course, just hope it helps me. I will be staying in a little flat with 3 other people on the course, hope we get on. The hospital is on Westminister Bridge opposite the Houses of Parliament. Hopefully I will be able to get out & look like a tourist, I will probably be so tired I will not go out. Anyway it's past my bedtime. Night night everyone. Xxx


Give me a buzz when you're settled, I'll come up and see you!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> jinx wrote:
> Would you like some of my excitement? I will share because I like you so much.
> 
> I'll even wear red undies in solidarity!


I've heard of the Red Hatter ladies... you might be on to something good here! Of course Jinx would remain the founder of the group! :sm23: xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure what beans tbey are, white with purple streaks. X


Are they pole beans?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ladies, we're over the 350 page mark again. I'll set up a new thread tomorrow night if that's all right with everyone.


Yes please and Thanks Mav!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't have a drier so most things need ironing, hate doing it but feel very virtuous after.???? Now doing my baby blanket, done about 7" so far. xx


Not sure what I'm going to do today, the smoke has gone down, I can actually see green trees this morning. Mr J is going through the cupboards...he must be hungry! Best I go tend to that... enjoy your day Jacky. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Picked up a couple of beans at West Green last Friday, planted them when we got home and here they are now..


Wow, that was quick! Mine is still in my handbag!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Give me a buzz when you're settled, I'll come up and see you!! xxxx


Wish I could give you a buzz and you'd come over and see me!.... :sm08:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I've completed the hat that I started at Purple's and then restarted at home. There's 46g left which would make another smaller hat


Very nice and I love your model!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Wow, that was quick! Mine is still in my handbag!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


Did you pick them off a plant when you were out? :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't have a drier so most things need ironing, hate doing it but feel very virtuous after.???? Now doing my baby blanket, done about 7" so far. xx


Only some of my stuff needs ironing so I tend to save it up until it's worthwhile getting the ironing board out!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Wish I could give you a buzz and you'd come over and see me!.... :sm08:


So do I. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi there stranger. xx :sm09:


Hello!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's true, I always "feel" like you all are close by. xoxoxo


Me too! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Wish I could give you a buzz and you'd come over and see me!.... :sm08:


Oh for a teleporter!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I've completed the hat that I started at Purple's and then restarted at home. There's 46g left which would make another smaller hat


Nice hat xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Only some of my stuff needs ironing so I tend to save it up until it's worthwhile getting the ironing board out!!


Same here, can I send you mine? xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Did you pick them off a plant when you were out? :sm02:


They fell out of an open pod, honestly!!! :sm19: :sm24: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Jinx hope you are feeling a little better today. Sending hugs. ❤​


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Same here, can I send you mine? xx


Er........no!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> They fell out of an open pod, honestly!!! :sm19: :sm24: :sm12: xxxx


I knew it! A girl of my own heart! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning Josephine, I was thinking of planting some more beans since the Elk absconded with ours. Didn't know if there would be enough time to see fruits of my labour (55 days) Might get lucky...
> Enjoy your fish and chips! Hugs xoxox


Hi Trish, thoroughly enjoyed the fish and chips, but I had a glass of rose with them and then nodded off! The beans have visibly grown since this morning. xx


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> I've completed the hat that I started at Purple's and then restarted at home. There's 46g left which would make another smaller hat


Turned out great ! I need one of those heads for hats.. I make alot of hats lol


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> jinx wrote:
> Would you like some of my excitement? I will share because I like you so much.
> 
> I'll even wear red undies in solidarity!


So will I xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> That's true, I always "feel" like you all are close by. xoxoxo


We are, sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> They fell out of an open pod, honestly!!! :sm19: :sm24: :sm12: xxxx


A little squeeze was involved. xx


----------



## Islander

I bought a bottle of Copper Moon Pinot Grigio this week for Me Time. It gave me heartburn almost immediately so I will use it for risotto. Disappointing will have to find something less acidic. Are the rosé wines smoother?


----------



## London Girl

Have had a really nice day today, went to Camden Market with Miriam, a new friend from the charity shop. She is 82, doesn't look it and had an operation to remove 3 inches of osteoarthritis-fused vertebrae 8 years ago. She walked as far as me today with no trouble. Camden Market is undergoing a lot of changes, possibly as a result of the fire a few months ago but a lot of it was closed off. It was still good to see it though and Miriam loved it. Lunch was, as usual in the Ice Wharf, AKA Wetherspoons, that was the same as ever!! She really didn't want to go home so we went to Charing Cross and found a nice cafe for a cup of tea. I think we are going to Greenwich in a couple of weeks, looking forward to that!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> A little squeeze was involved. xx


Seed collecting hurts nothing and is fun! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, thoroughly enjoyed the fish and chips, but I had a glass of rose with them and then nodded off! The beans have visibly grown since this morning. xx


If you sit and watch them carefully, you may actually see them growing!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Have had a really nice day today, went to Camden Market with Miriam, a new friend from the charity shop. She is 82, doesn't look it and had an operation to remove 3 inches of osteoarthritis-fused vertebrae 8 years ago. She walked as far as me today with no trouble. Camden Market is undergoing a lot of changes, possibly as a result of the fire a few months ago but a lot of it was closed off. It was still good to see it though and Miriam loved it. Lunch was, as usual in the Ice Wharf, AKA Wetherspoons, that was the same as ever!! She really didn't want to go home so we went to Charing Cross and found a nice cafe for a cup of tea. I think we are going to Greenwich in a couple of weeks, looking forward to that!! xxxx


Is that the market that has the horses over it? Your new friend sounds lovely. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I bought a bottle of Copper Moon Pinot Grigio this week for Me Time. It gave me heartburn almost immediately so I will use it for risotto. Disappointing will have to find something less acidic. Are the rosé wines smoother?


Oh what a disappointing shame!!! I quite like the Rosé Pinot or Zinfandel but that's a little sweeter. Better luck next time!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Is that the market that has the horses over it? Your new friend sounds lovely. xoxo


Yes that's the one but they've taken all the horses away at the moment, hope it's only temporary!! Miriam reminds me of my mum, talks to everyone and if someone is being annoying, she lets them hear that she is not happy which is not always a good idea!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes that's the one but they've taken all the horses away at the moment, hope it's only temporary!! Miriam reminds me of my mum, talks to everyone and if someone is being annoying, she lets them hear that she is not happy which is not always a good idea!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


Don't get into any fights. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

New glasses for those who haven't seen them!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yes that's the one but they've taken all the horses away at the moment, hope it's only temporary!! Miriam reminds me of my mum, talks to everyone and if someone is being annoying, she lets them hear that she is not happy which is not always a good idea!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm26: xxxx


Sounds like a character! We can get away with that as we age though! I'm going to go and make brunch for my dearest now. See all you girls over the pond tomorrow! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't get into any fights. xxxx :sm23:


Exactly!!! :sm22: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> New glasses for those who haven't seen them!!


Lovely, you cannot tell you have them on. Will they hold up with no frames?


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Lovely, you cannot tell you have them on. Will they hold up with no frames?


I certainly hope so, they seem pretty tough but I am determined to treat them gently!! I got fab prescription sunglasses too!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> New glasses for those who haven't seen them!!


Very nice, gone frameless this time. xx :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> New glasses for those who haven't seen them!!


I can't see them! You look beautiful.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls. It's been pouring with rain today. I've done a grocery shop and tidied my kitchen. Chris came to do my yard again and will probably be back Monday to finish. 

How is our jinx today? Good I hope. 

I can actually have a lie in tomorrow. I'm going up Stephens in the afternoon after I've been to see my Albert . I'm enjoying wattsap. It's lovely hearing your voices. I love it.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


Hahaha...I wouldn't have cared as long as I was going home...it could only happen to you love. Are you feeling a little better?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Very nice, gone frameless this time. xx :sm24:


Yes but the old ones have the same prescription so I can change my look any time!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I can't see them! You look beautiful.


Thanks dear, they are there somewhere!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> That made me think of the song "lady in red" and it's always nice to see something cheery in a hospital isn't it now.... I'll take those panties over a bare bum anyday!
> Go slow now dear Jinx, glad you're here with us again. xoxox


I had a red, long, halter neck dress when I was younger. I could never get Albert to dance, but when Christa berg started singing it, he held me in his arms and we did a slow smooch. I'll never forget that, I think we fell in love all over again that night.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Sort of shows what a boring life I have though. xx :sm16:


I think perhaps a change of hobby to lesson the boredom. I find it helps with me.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I had a red, long, halter neck dress when I was younger. I could never get Albert to dance, but when Christa berg started singing it, he held me in his arms and we did a slow smooch. I'll never forget that, I think we fell in love all over again that night.


Lovely story :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Thanks for all the compliments on my hat. And those that mentioned the head, that was a gift from my technical advisor for Christmas a couple of years ago.

Trish, I'm glad for you that you could finally see the trees again today.

June, nice glasses

Edit to add: jinx I love your story about Flo bringing you your red underwear :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I had a red, long, halter neck dress when I was younger. I could never get Albert to dance, but when Christa berg started singing it, he held me in his arms and we did a slow smooch. I'll never forget that, I think we fell in love all over again that night.


Aw, what a lovely story Susan, nice to have such smiley memories.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I had a red, long, halter neck dress when I was younger. I could never get Albert to dance, but when Christa berg started singing it, he held me in his arms and we did a slow smooch. I'll never forget that, I think we fell in love all over again that night.


Oh what a lovely memory. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> jinx wrote:
> Would you like some of my excitement? I will share because I like you so much.
> 
> I'll even wear red undies in solidarity!


Me, too! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, has transporting these items been sorted yet?........No, I thought not!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Not yet, although he's been giving it a lot of thought. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Have had a really nice day today, went to Camden Market with Miriam, a new friend from the charity shop. She is 82, doesn't look it and had an operation to remove 3 inches of osteoarthritis-fused vertebrae 8 years ago. She walked as far as me today with no trouble. Camden Market is undergoing a lot of changes, possibly as a result of the fire a few months ago but a lot of it was closed off. It was still good to see it though and Miriam loved it. Lunch was, as usual in the Ice Wharf, AKA Wetherspoons, that was the same as ever!! She really didn't want to go home so we went to Charing Cross and found a nice cafe for a cup of tea. I think we are going to Greenwich in a couple of weeks, looking forward to that!! xxxx


That sounds like a wonderful day. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> New glasses for those who haven't seen them!!


Looks great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Aw, what a lovely story Susan, nice to have such smiley memories.


Ditto from me, Susan! :sm24: ❤ xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> New glasses for those who haven't seen them!!


Can hardly see them but that means i can see more of your lovely face xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I had a red, long, halter neck dress when I was younger. I could never get Albert to dance, but when Christa berg started singing it, he held me in his arms and we did a slow smooch. I'll never forget that, I think we fell in love all over again that night.


Lovely story xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> I've completed the hat that I started at Purple's and then restarted at home. There's 46g left which would make another smaller hat


Your hat looks great! I started knitting a waistcoat today, it's in an Aran yarn, knits up quickly. I finished my little doggy coat, it's very cute, need to post it off.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560300-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## wendyacz

Barn-dweller said:


> Very nice, gone frameless this time. xx :sm24:


Lovin' your new glasses!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> A much better idea but doesn't take me to oblivion. I will hang on to you all to keep me sane. xx


Or so that you can share some of our individual insanities! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560300-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yeah I think it's because it uses your cell number now if you had a number attached to your tablet you could probably do it.....


No ..... I have a number attached to my tablet, and I got a similar message, about not being optomised for the tablet.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad she is a bit better and hopefully now on the mend, sending love. xx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Have a good time with your family. Hope your GD gets on ok. X


Thanks Chris! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. We've had a lovely time with Susan. I shall miss her being here.
> She took us out the lunch yesterday which was very yummy.
> Catch you later.


Lovely photos xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris. She's the manager of a charity shop but thinks she's HEO of Harrods, lol! She doesn't bother me much, I think she knows I'm not intimidated by her so she keeps me on her side most of the time!! xxxx


She might have high dreams, in her youth, that didn't quite materialise as she wanted; and she is now trying feel like she is either still in that powerful position, or this is her POWER trip! Just humour her, while you are there! ???? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> New glasses for those who haven't seen them!!


Very attractive. You that is.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi dear! Sorry you have to frog but we don't do sub-standard work, do we?!! Found I can't do much more in the cloakroom until the carpet outside the door is dry - yes, it flooded that much!! Have a couple of jobs to do and then we are going out to buy a new food mixer, the last one died making custard cake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Those mixers aren't really made to last anymore, are they! I had my mum's Sunbeam mixer for many years, before the motor became too tired, to work; the replacements didn't last anywhere near as long, but I couldn't afford one of the same calibre of mum's machine! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, knit.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's cloudy and there is a special weather statement for prolonged heavy rain. I'm glad I live on a little bit of a hill.
> Over in England, you go to NT properties on vacation, we go to conservation areas. Mum, sis, me and the new dog Danae went on a 4 mile hike in Seymour conservation area. There is a quarry that is filled with water that the kids jump in, and lots of trails through meadows and forests.


Looks like a nice walking place! We try and head for a nice relaxing area, where the kids can run free, and there are no other people, to spoil our peace! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You could always do what mum does. She puts food out for everyone and sees who comes every day to eat it. At the moment we have a couple of opossums, a neighhour's cat, 3 chipmunks, an assortment of squirrels, hummingbirds, goldfinches and grackles.


That is an interesting idea, we would get hundreds of cats, because people let their cats out at night, even though it is not allowed! :sm22:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the dgd's don't wear you out too much.
> Enjoy your Chocolate Chilli mead. That sounds almost like an Aztec kind of drink.


The kids were great, there were too many other peole in the house, for them to be able to get to the anoying state - they had an absolutely wonderful time, playing with 2 little dogs, and a couple of older kids, and two adult women, who absolutely love having lots of children around. They are totally different to my personality!

It sounds delicious, we used to be able to get choc/chilli TimTams, but they only made them for a very limited time! I would love them to be available all of the time!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It was the cheapest one they had and I got it with points from a loyalty card so it was actually free!!! It's white!!


Well done. I've been able to get a couple of things, using points from a loyalty card, but nothing like a mixer!


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I agree with all that, only problem is I went out today and had real trouble keeping my eyes open on the train home :sm16:


That would have to be the main problem! I was up at 8:30am today, which is very early for me, and had to go back to bed in the early afternoon.

I was going to have the 3 eldest gdg's over the weekend, but dh is not well and I am still a bit tired, and have to head off again on Monday; so we have post-poned their visit until a couple of weeks after my surgery when I will be much better! I haven't had them here for so long!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Happy 11th birthday tomorrow to our Saxy's GS2????????????????????????????


A little late, but what she said! ????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I think Flo is coming on late at night or early morning depending where you are, except maybe for Judi in Oz


Hahaha ..... the middle of the night, for me! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. Grandma continues to be very ill. Will be able to heal at home. Lilly tells me Ggpa's nickname is Mr. Wonderful. I believe he will get a new nickname this week. Hope he learns to help out, but I, Lilly, and Lilly's father will pick up the slack.
> Within half an hour of thinking she might be sick Gma needed to call rescue squad as she could not breath. Doctor told her if she had waited at all it would have had very different results. The pneumonia quickly turned in to septicemia. Thanks for your love and support. I believe Gma will be back online a bit tomorrow. That is if she rests and if I give her a computer.
> Flo





Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for the update, Flo. It's a great relief to hear how she is doing. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. Sending many gentle and healing hugs to her and wishing her a very speedy recovery. xxxooo


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We're definitely going to be looking, but plan to stay in the West somewhere. We seriously need to begin going and looking now as we've verbally agreed this afternoon to a negotiated price that we can live with and that is much better than the original offer Sound Transit made last year. Happy dance!!!!! Now the stress will continue with trying to get everything done before we have to move which will probably be around the end of September. Yikes!!!! xxxooo


I feel for you, I hope it goes smoothly for you, and I know that you will find your house and get everything done, within the designated time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, DH has just announced it it going to rain later so has gone out to start cutting the lawns, I've just sat down from my kitchen duties so will leave him to it, the grass is too wet really so he will have problems with the mower clogging up, his problem not mine. Started on my blanket last night, here is the pink cardi minus buttons again as I'll have to wait until Friday to get them. Have a good day. xx


That is pretty, I think that my little twinnies were gifted with a pair of cardigans similar to that design. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


Hello Judith, it is good to see that you are improving. Love & hugs back to you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Haven't been up to much today, just knitting but had a phone call this afternoon and have another viewer on Sunday so will be ironing, hoovering and dusting over the next few days. Hey ho, here we go again. xx


This WILL happen for you. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, in my case it must be old-age!! I put a tie dye dress in the wash as I thought it had been washed before and that is what turned all my lovely white undies blue! The label on the dress quite clearly says "always wash separately"!!! Blamed DH, as you do but it was my fault!! xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


So Flo has a sense of humour? I can see the fun in that predicament! :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560300-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I can relate... still have to deal with my Dad's as well but without Mr. J's assistance now. Hang in there Pam! xoxo


I know that feeling well! I still have to deal with the remaining items of my parent's belongings! I think I have reached the point where I now just need to pick a box, each day, and work through everything in my house in that way, until I have reduced everything, to the amount that I am happy with; then not allow myself let it build again! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I can equate with that, that's partly why we are trying the other side of the country as well as being in easier reach of the others. xx


My fingers are crossed, for success with this viewer! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Off to start dinner now... scratching head? See you later sisters! xoxo


I'm watching a series called "Taboo", not sure if it has been in any of the other countries, and it isn't on Netflix, it is on our Multi-Cultural channel, SBS. It is quite interesting.

It looks like it is in England & USA, on channels ABC One and FX, so if anyone is interested, it should be able to be found by doing a search. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I know. :sm03: I'm trying to work on him for something around Sequim where the weather is more moderate and taxes aren't so high. Plus, could catch a ferry to Vancouver Island from Port Angeles which isn't very far from Sequim. We'll see how far I get with that concept. :sm02: xxxooo


I hope you are successful with this, if that is where you want to live, it would be wonderful to be able to take a short, comfortable trip, and visit someone from our group! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Judi, we're over on the new thread now.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560300-1.html


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Hi Lisa, having a good summer? xxx


I had a weird summer with the remodel and the car breaking down but I think our summer is on its way out yesterday and today it was 58F when I took Michael to school!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello yawll. I've come to Stephens and I don't know if it wa a good idea. They are still upside down with decorating. I might go home yet..hope you all had a good day. Boys are in fine voice...I missed them and they did too by the amount of talking they have done.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> I've completed the hat that I started at Purple's and then restarted at home. There's 46g left which would make another smaller hat


Love the colours Rebecca. Nice hat


----------



## London Girl

Had a lovely day out at Chartwell with our Rebecca, she got on very well with Mr Churchill!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day out at Chartwell with our Rebecca, she got on very well with Mr Churchill!


Great fun! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Was it one to embroider on???!!! xxxx


You could, but it isn't really suitable.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Happy anniversary Mr. & Mrs. Saxy ????


Thank you, xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Happy 11th birthday tomorrow to our Saxy's GS2????????????????????????????


It was good. He was showered with lots of presents. Taking him out with his mother tomorrow to buy him a bike as he starts High school in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> A very happy birthday to Saxy's GS2 from me, too, and I hope you and Mr. Saxy have had a great day today, Janet. xxxooo


Yep, we did, separately!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day out at Chartwell with our Rebecca, she got on very well with Mr Churchill!


I'm putting a picture of June with Mr and Mrs Churchill over on the new thread


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Love and hugs to everyone. Judith


I'm hugging back, but VERY gently!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Speaking of colors. Flo brought my clothes to the hospital. She went to the bottom of my pile and selected bright red undies. I had a choice wear them or wear none. You know it hard to hide bright red undies under those gowns.


Did you get the male medical staff excited?


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Did you get the male medical staff excited?


You are on the wrong thread ho to Connections 130 that Mav started yesterday x


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I bought a bottle of Copper Moon Pinot Grigio this week for Me Time. It gave me heartburn almost immediately so I will use it for risotto. Disappointing will have to find something less acidic. Are the rosé wines smoother?


I always find Pinot Grigio acidic.


----------



## London Girl

wendyacz said:


> Lovin' your new glasses!


Thanks Wendy!!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560300-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## nitz8catz

oops double post


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Dh and i decided we are going to start working on our projects together before bed. So i was on my side of the table sewing and he was on the other side sanding car parts lol. .. i finished one bag. ????????????


You did quite well. Nice choice of fabric.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> So glad that the cloud is lifting


Me too. It is not fun 
Just have to hang in there I guess. We've lost a great Senator, John McCain. And my friend's brother in law is being buried Monday. 
I'm thinking of getting a blender...mine was from the 60s and I never replaced it. Not sure what features they have now a days.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Sorry Polly, can't help you with that one, I'm not left handed and I don't crochet! Xxxx


I've asked around here and was told there is a beginning crochet adult education class at a local high school. I told my friend to tell her friend so maybe they can help her there. I can do the stitches but can't follow patterns so I'd take an intermediate class if it's offered.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, for a start you work the opposite way along a row and patterns sometimes have to be read backwards, perhaps that's why I never stuck with it. xx


I wondered if it was like that. It sounds right.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a greyish Surrey, but as Susan said its warm. We all had a good lie in this morning and now we will have a wander to the shops.
> 
> So sorry to hear Jinx is unwell, I hope you feel better really quickly. Sending you lots of love and hugs and a few more photos from Friday. xxx


Such gorgeous flowers. You must have a good camera. I hope jinx is better now.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> For jinx, from us all, with love xxxxxx


WOW!! They will surely perk her up.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> For Polly to cheer you up with love from us all xxxx


Another WOW. I just rolled down and saw them. They are beautiful but you are more beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> To Dear Judi, to let you know we're thinking of you! xxxx


I've been listening to tv about John Mc Cain and feeling sad. All these flowers are just like a fresh breeze. Thank you for sending them.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Dear Jinx, I hope you like pansies, thinking of you. xoxox


And my friend visits I'm going to show her the pansies. She loves purple pansies. She's like Purple...chooses purple everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560300-22.html
and continue the conversation.


----------

